# Plod's Training



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

3kilometres on the rower to warm up

3 Super Sets of:

Leg Press x12

Sumo Squats x12

Ball Lunges x12

Leg Curls x12

3 Super Sets of:

Sumo Squats x12

Stiff Leg Deadlifts x12

Leg Extensions x12

Glute Ham Raises x12

4 Super Sets of:

Calf Raises x12

Seated Calf Raises x12

Calf Raises on Leg Press Machine x12

Stretching - figure 4's, big toe pose

2 sets of:

stomach crunch with 5kg ball x12

push to toes with 5kg ball x12

in and outs with 5kg ball x12

leg lifts x12

oblique twist with 5kg ball x12

single handed plank into side plank x12


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

is that all in 1 session mate.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

yes it was


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Where did you get that workout from mate?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I had a program but each muscle group was only taking 15 -20 mins and when I did bi's and tri's together it was 30-35mins

I didn't think it was enough so kinda developed my own programme

Some new, some an extension of my original program.

My original program was 3 super sets of 3 exercises with 12reps per set

Today is day off, but tomorrow is Bicep day for me (6 day split/ 1 day rest) and will aim for 4 super sets of 12reps in 5 exercises


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorry mate but this seems an odd routine.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

daddy123 said:


> Sorry mate but this seems an odd routine.


Maybe I don't know what I'm doing

I don't have a training partner, and I can't afford a PT

I have searched tinternet for exercises and ideas.

TBH that routine partly came from cut and jacked and I adapted it to suit ie they had squats which I can't do and I have trouble with lunges, so this was the first week I did a ball lunge instead

The rest of my routines I've googled for ideas and put together a routine to suit according to available equipment at my gym. I guess it doesn't help my gym isn't really a BB gym so lacks equipment.

If you'd care to elaborate on odd routine I'm open to suggestions as to where I'm going wrong


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I think the first things we need to know are :-

1) What are you aiming to achieve from your training? (i.e - Bodybuilding? general fitness? sport specific conditioning? if so whichj Sport etc)

2) What equipment do you have available?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Neil R said:


> I think the first things we need to know are :-
> 
> 1) What are you aiming to achieve from your training? (i.e - Bodybuilding? general fitness? sport specific conditioning? if so whichj Sport etc)
> 
> 2) What equipment do you have available?


Hi Neil

My original plan was to lose 9 stone and just be a bit fitter

I achieved that and realised I could do so much more

I'd like the body building but I'd like to improve my general fitness and improve flexibility

As for equipment, my gym has:

1 x Smiths machine

2 x FTS Glide machines

2 x Pulldowns machines

2 x chest press - one solid bar, one cable

1 x cable row

1 x seated row ( solid bar)

1 x Bicep curl

1 x Tricep extension

1 x shoulder press

1 x seated leg press

1 x leg curl

1 x leg extension

Barbells up to 45kg

Dumbbells up to 40kg

1 x EZ bar

1 x Olympic bar

Selection of plates


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

In that case I would avoid a 6 on 1 off split, as you're unlikely to be giving yourself enough rest to grow.

I would split something like

* Legs

* Chest & Tri's or Bi's

* Back & abs

* Shoulders & Bi's or Tri's

Depending on your weekly schedule you could do 1 day on 1 day off, or 2 days on 1 day off, and i would adopt a more conventional bodybuilding routine. Hitting a couple compound movements and a couple isolation movements.

Keeping in line with how your current routine is (tri-sets etc) you might go with an Isolation/Compound superset, which will help with the specific goals you are after. (Anyone who has done a Leg Ext / Squat superset will know what I mean about fitness!)

It is likely to be a "work in progress" whereby you put a routine together and amend it accordingly. But this should give you a starting point.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks

I have Mondays off already and Fridays can be difficult so I'll try Saturday and Sunday on, Monday off, Tuesday to Thursday and Friday off and work from there.

I did think I may be over doing it with 6 days on, but I guess I just enjoy it and its so refreshing doing it after being a 27 stone blob lol

I'll look at the compound and isolation split as well and see what I can come up with 

Thanks


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey mate well done with the weight lose keep it up. Neils programme is great and he is well worth listening to. how old are you , what is your weight and bodyfat and could you post up your diet. I knoe it sounds a lot but it will help people help you mate.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Age: 44

Weight: Jan '12 170kgs - Oct '12 116.7kgs - Mar '13 120.5kgs

Body fat: No idea i'm afraid - wonder whether to invest in some scales that tell you, but guess the margin for error on them is so large, I wonder whether they are of any actual use.

Diet: needs a lot of work - i'm trying to get clued up at mo, but my head is spinning with it all

I know this is going to be embarressing but i'll get the misses to take some pics, as the scales aren't telling me anything, and the tape measure says i'm going nowhere, so I guess Neil is right and i'm over training and i'm not making any gains. At least with pics there may be noticable differences.

I've spent 12 hours on the road today, and i've got Pilates booked ( yeah, take the p lol ) so think it looks like i'll be doing resistance 4 days this week instead of 6.

I'll elaborate on diet when i've got more time.

I will say that my plan is just to get into proportion. My legs are huge, well my quads and hams are, so just want to build my upper body to suit.

Thanks for the interest and the help


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey mate everyone will help when they can. Firstly dont bother with the scales go by the mirror and your measurements to start with. Hey dont be embarrassed by pilates it realy helps your flexibiltiy. Dont beat yourself up about the training just keep it as consistant as you can. Keep at it mate.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Looking at neils post i think he meant weight training for 4 days in 7.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

daddy123 said:


> Looking at neils post i think he meant weight training for 4 days in 7.


Yes mate, I just meant I will visit the gym on 5 days instead of 6, and maybe make one day cardio only

I'll be brutally honest and say many times I wasn't really having a day off, as I did a class on mondays until a couple of weeks ago. The class being body balance - a bit of yoga, pilates and tai chi, as my flexibility is poor, and the reason for doing these classes. However, i've been coming round to the idea I am over training. I guess I was fooling myself, and didn;t want to accept the fact I was, as maybe in the back of my mind i'm worried i'll go back to being a fat b'stard, which is the last thing I want. I doubt it will ever happen, but still a little self doubt there maybe


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Plod said:


> Weight: Jan '12 170kgs - Oct '12 116.7kgs - Mar '13 120.5kgs


Huge congrats on the loss so far! That must give you such a boost to keep it going!



> Diet: needs a lot of work - i'm trying to get clued up at mo, but my head is spinning with it all


Just post up your current daily diet ( or typical eating) and we'll make tweaks where neccessary. Try include times eaten & approx weight/volume consumed



> I've spent 12 hours on the road today, and i've got Pilates booked ( yeah, take the p lol )


Doing Pilates is a good idea. Even though you have lost a phenomenal ammount of weight so far, you are still quite heavy, so strengthening you 'Core' will help ensure you have good posture and flexibility.

Keep plugging away, and where we can help, we will. The work you have put in so far, and the progress you have made is truely inspirational!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks

So got to Pilates 10 mins early last night so did 2k on the rower in 7:54 followed by the 60min class

So, as suggested gone from 6 day split to 4

As such I've been and done Chest & Tri's

3 super sets of:

Decline Chest Press 2x20kg db

Decline Chest Press fly 2x20kg db

Decline Chest Press 40kg bb

Incline Chest Press 40kg bb

Incline Chest Press 2x20kh db

3 super sets of:

Overhead Tricep Extension - rope on FTS x140lb

Tricep Kick Backs - rope on FTS x90lb

T-bar Tricep Extension - on FTS x140lb

Skull Crushers x30kg bb (normally 35kg but unavailable)

Decline Chest Press close grip x40kg bb

Tricep Kick Backs x28kg db

I'll look up the macros for the food I eat later


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

40mins of cardio after work on the bike covering 21.12kms


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Had planned on back and abs this morning but got to gym 15mins late so choice of equipment was limited and decided to do Shoulders and I'll do back and bi's Saturday as didn't have time for bi's this morning.

I have been thinking for some time I stick to a comfort zone far too much as I'm obsesssed with managing 12reps in my super sets. I read the first 10 pages or so of Neil R progress journal and inspired me to change.

Normally my shoulder routine is thus:

Shoulder press 2x20kg db 12x3

Shoulder press 40kg bb 12x3

Shrugs 2x34 kg db 12x3

Arnold press 14kg db alternating left and right 12x3

Rotator cuff exercises - 3 movements with resistance band 12x3

So after reading Neil's progress journal I adopted a different approach

Shoulder press machine 45kg x12; 50 x12; 55x12; 64 x12; 73 x10;82 x6; 86 x4; 91 x1

Seated smiths machine shoulder press 50kg x12; 60 x12; 70 x12; 80 x7; 90 x4; 100 x1

Shrugs 2x34kg db x12; 2x38 x12; 2x40 x12 (max size on db )

Arnold press 16kg 2x12; 18 2x12; 20 2x11; 22 2x10; 24 2x1

Ran out of time then


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Cardio after work

40mins on the bike covering 24.5kms


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Had planned on an hours worth of cardio this morning but got talking to gym manager about TUT

So just 30mins on the bike


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Sounds like it is all going well mate and that you are enjoying it.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

daddy123 said:


> Sounds like it is all going well mate and that you are enjoying it.


Part of the problem me thinks lol

I guess that is why i've been going so much and over training is because I enjoy it so much

Going from such a fat blob, and utter coach potato, to enjoying a greater level of fitness and the other health benefits associated is an utter breath of fresh air.

I read on Neil R's journal that he does Cardio on the days he's not resistance training, so made me feel better, that I could reduce my days of weight training, but still keep up the cardio.

I've still got plenty of fat to shift, so keeps me feeling better to be able to do Cardio to help get it shifted.

As for my diet, it is pretty bad

My first 9/10 months of my "Lifestyle Change" was to change my diet to thus:

*Breakfast* Monday to Friday 0545; Saturday and Sunday 0745

150gms of oats made with water and a cup of tea with 2 sweeteners ( struggle to cut down on that, if got no option I can get away with 1/2 a sugar, but can't seem to get off 2 sweeteners)

*Mid morning* 10 ish

CNP Propepetide made with water

*Lunch* 1230/1300

2 cans of tuna in brine 185gs (130g drained ) with a teable spoon of low fat salad cream ( tried it without and the taste of brine gets too much to bare for me )

*Mid afternoon snack* 1530 ish

2 bananas

*Dinner* 1830/1845

Chicken breast with salad and half a packet of uncle ben's rice (microwave packs)

Chicken breast and sweet potato

Chicken with veg

Saturdays were cheat day, I still had the oats for breakfast, but I had a bacon sandwich for lunch, and for tea i'd have a supermarket curry with a naan bread, and then back on the diet again sunday.

During this time I tried to heavily restrict potato and bread consumption as much as possible.

Come October I switched my thinking that all I wanted to do was lose weight to trying to build muscle, and to be honest i've slipped quite a bit 

I thought I needed to up calorie intake and eat a more broader diet and started eating bread and potatoes again.

You could probably say I've wasted the last 5 months of training as I've right royally ****ed up my diet.

*Now*

*Breakfast* 0545 M-F 0745 S&S

150gms of oats made with semi skimmed milk ( I was concerned I wasn't getting enough calcium in my diet hence the change, but unsure whether to change back to water even though it makes it a little bland, but guess there are options here to add things to flavour)

Cup of tea with 2 sweeteners

Couple of slices of Hovis seed sensation bread toasted with olive oil spread

*Mid morning* 0930/1000

2 Bananas

Pack of cheddars - had them as only 129 calories a pack but guess nutritionally a bit wrong 

*Lunch* 1230/1300

2 cans of tuna in brine 185gms ( 130g drained) with tablespoon of low fat salad cream to taste

*Dinner*

Sunday and Monday we have beef stew - re-introduced beef for the Iron and thought it naturally has creatine in it?

Saturday is still cheat day, so still supermarket curry with a naan bread

Tuesday to friday, we still have Chicken rice and salad twice a week. One night is grilled bacon with 4 poached eggs. Other night varies.

Before bed I will have a handful of peanuts

SO there you go, pretty bad.

I think i've tried to over complicate trying to find a new diet with doing far too much reading as some times too much knowledge can be a bad thing, and I should of kept it simple.

I ran out of whey 5 weeks ago, as TBH on only 12k a year, and we pay for our electricity on a pre pay meter and we only just found out one of our heaters was faulty, and since we've turned it off it has saved us £5 a day, so been costing me around £150 a month more than it needed to be and left me really short on cash. I used to give myself £20 a week, but I haven't been able to do that since November. Not telling you this to feel sorry for me, just trying to show the picture of not being able to afford Whey or anything else for that matter.

Hopefully when I get paid at start of next month i'll buy some Whey then. I would also like to get some Creatine.

I was taking on a daily basis

ZInc; Magnesium; CLA; Muliti vitamin; Cod Liver Oil capsule; Fish Oil; 2000mg's of vitamin C

At present I take the Muliti vitamin, the cod liver oil, the fish oil, and the 2000mgs of vit c

I drive for a living, and sometimes I start early, other times it is 0800

Monday I don't do cardio or resistance, but did a Les Mills class called body balance which is a combo of Yoga, Pilates and Tai Chi

If it is an 8am start Tuesday to Friday I get to the gym at 0620, do 10mins of stretching, then resistance train for about 40/45 mins and finish with 15/20mins of stretching.

Tuesday to Friday, I will go and do Cardio after work.

Saturday I do 15/20 mins of cardio to warm up before doing a Yoga class at 1035. I go home for lunch, then go back mid afternoon to do more resistance and cardio

Sunday is usually get to gym about 11, and do a couple of hours.

I do the resistance in the morning as our gym is getting far too busy for it's own good, and trying to do resistance after work it is rammed and you struggle to get stuff done.

Leaves me with doing cardio after work when really busy, but then I choose whatever is available, be it cross trainer, treadmill, rower or bike.

Going back to diet, i'm contemplating ditching the cheat day. Thinking of going back to water with oats for breakfast. Buying more chicken and having a chicken breast with either rice or broccoli. Still having the tuna once a day. Maybe having a protein shake mid morning again.

My last whey was an all rounder as it had glutamine, creatine and BCAA's in it and i'd have it as a pre workout at 0530 and then as a post workout drink.

Enough waffling again lol

Expecting a lot of abuse over the diet, but a mate of mine who trains elsewhere and is a very similar build to me, is having a diet put together for him, and i've asked him for a copy of it, so hopefully I will have a better diet in place in a couple of weeks. I'll post it up and maybe you guys could offer your thoughts/ tweaks on it then. As said I should have some whey then - I did buy some cottage cheese to tide me over, but it makes me wretch i'm afraid


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Slight amendments I would make would be

Breakfast

75g Oats w 1 level scoop whey (check out sites like myprotein bulkpowder etc for reasonable prices)

1 slice Hovis seed sensation bread toasted w 1 tsp Flax oil

Mid Morn

75g Oats w small amount milk

2-3 Boiled eggs

1 slice Hovis seed sensation bread toasted w 1 tsp Flax oil

Lunch

1 can of tuna in brine 185gms with tablespoon of Flax or Olive Oil 50g (dry wgt) Rice

Mid -Afternoon

1 can of tuna in brine 185gms with tablespoon of Flax or Olive Oil (dry wgt) Rice

Dinner

Continue as you are but take the Rice out of the chicken Rice Salad, so your just having Chicken Salad. You can add as much lettuce celery radish peppers etc with very little extra carbs.

Evening

Cottage Cheese or Quark

For variety you can have Turkey Mince or Chicken Drumsticks. These are not ideal, but taking budget into account, will allow you to keep a reasonably good diet whilst not paying an arm and a leg

As you can see, its very similar to your current diet, just broken into more meals, which will keep your metabolism working.

You should be able to drop the Cod Liver Oil/Fish oil caps If you can get the liquid equivalent. (250ml of CLO cost about £4 and will give 50 servings at least)


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Neil R said:


> Slight amendments I would make would be
> 
> Breakfast
> 
> ...


Thank you for your time to do this Neil 

I will get implemented asap


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey mate with some expert advice it,s not that bad after all. Don,t forget rome wasn,t built in a day.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

daddy123 said:


> Hey mate with some expert advice it,s not that bad after all. Don,t forget rome wasn,t built in a day.


Slowly slowly catchee monkey lol


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL This advice is awesome buddy!! Do u have a Heart rate monitor?? I do 20mins post weights cardio keeping in my fat burning zone, the same on off days I up it to 60mins!! Could help, guys???


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I was doing the shopping earlier at Aldi, and for a second I didn't follow my golden rule of not looking right when I go past all the offers they have in the middle

So what did I see, but body fat scale for £12.99

Bit shocked at the results, kinda imagined I was about 35% body fat, and the hope was to get down to around 25% by August time, and fingers crossed, less than 20 by xmas.

Well, that was the goal, lol

Results:

Body Fat 47.7%

Muscle Mass 33.9%

Body Water 36.5%

Bone Mass 8.2%

As I say, pretty shocked by the body fat levels. God knows what my BF levels were when I was nearly 27 stone :shocked:

I put me off my training a bit, and after doing a 60min Yoga class, I did 65mins on the bike covering over 37kms, following by another 10mins of stretching after.

Kinda threw me full stop, and wondering whether to concentrate more on cardio for a bit to get the levels done, and just done some maintenance weights just to keep muscle mass up. Very, very confused


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I know from reading previously on here about differing BF measuring techniques, and the inaccuries of each of the systems and even on the same individual how the 4 techniques mentioned gave differing results, but still pretty shocked. Think that means i've got almost 60kgs of fat on me


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> I was doing the shopping earlier at Aldi, and for a second I didn't follow my golden rule of not looking right when I go past all the offers they have in the middle
> 
> So what did I see, but body fat scale for £12.99
> 
> ...


Sorry, just being a total fecking arse

Just panicked for a bit

Back on the weight training tomorrow

What a muppet I am sometimes lol


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL Keep with it mate!! Ur going in the right direction!! Stick with the weight training days as increase in muscle burns extra calories!! U need fuel to burn fuel so eat right and things will go trust me!!!!!


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey plod those scales can really mess with your head as you found out. Glad to see you aired your feelings so people can help. You have made great steps so far so don,t give up now mate.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

daddy123 said:


> Hey plod those scales can really mess with your head as you found out. Glad to see you aired your feelings so people can help. You have made great steps so far so don,t give up now mate.


Yeah, they did a bit :lol:

No, enjoying the transformation far too much to give up now.

It was just so much easier to judge development when I was just trying to lose weight

Just seems so much harder now from a personal perspective

Will have to get those pics done to make it easier to judge

People keep saying i'm losing weight (when i'm not) so guess body composition is still improving, just hard to see yourself on a daily basis

Ah well, the scales might still be a useful tool - at least its not like I paid big dough for them lol

Thanks for the encouragement


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I had planned on updating this on a daily basis but I'm trying something new and wanted to see if it proved fruitful before putting up what I was doing as expect ridicule and discouragement as its not the norm.

Although I can't put it all down to the routine as I've made changes to the diet along the lines suggested by Neil R

Had a few early starts last week and with driving I found it difficult to split my breakfast so:

0545 150gms oats with 500ml semi skimmed milk, tea with semi skimmed milk, 2 slices of seed sensation toast

0945 3 hard boiled eggs, 1 banana

1230 130gms tuna, one tablespoon extra virgin olive oil, 1.5 egg whites

1530 as above

1830 (same as previous diet mentioned earlier in thread)

Gone from training 6 days a week ( was guilty of 7 days a week at times  ) to just 3 days : Day on, day off, day on, day off, day on, two days off

Didn't want to post my new routine a) it might not work, and B) I expect ridicule and discouragement

However, although I appreciate the margin for error, my weight has dropped by 1kg, my body fat has dropped by 1.2% and my muscle mass has increased by 0.5%

Also I was only shoulder pressing 80kg, although the last time I trained shoulders I changed around and did 50x12, 60x12, 70x12, 80x7, 90x4, 100x1, but yesterday on my new routine I did 2 sets of 10 at 95kg, so believe I've got stronger

However I always felt my arms were the weakest part of my body and this was bore out yesterday as in the latter part of my routine it was my arms that were the weak link as did everything to failure


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

i don't think theres any doubt Plod. Going from 90k x 4 & 100k x 1 to 2x10 @ 95K you HAVE got stronger! 

Just keep plugging away, bud. The minor changes are obviously paying dividends!!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks Neil for the help and encouragement

Will keep progressing with the diet

Couldn't find any flax oil hence making do with the extra virgin olive oil

Should be able to afford some whey this month as well

Might have to bite the bullet and try and eat cold oats so I can split my breakfast but I'm not looking forward to it lol


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey plod glad to hear all is going inthe right direction. Keep it up mate.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks 

I'm in this for the long haul and don't expect things overnight

But

So refreshing to see progress again after struggling to be able to notice it 

So glad that you guys finally got me to admit I was over training


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Its hard to admit but it seems to of worked mate.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Hadn't really felt like i made much progress this week, however we are away at a wedding today 200 odd miles from home and the hotel has a big mirror in the bathroom.

The front of my stomach looks the same but fat around sides seems to have gone down, but most noticeably difference is top of my inner thighs.

Good and bad for me - the skin is really loose and looks awful  , but..... That can only mean one thing, and that's I've obviously lost more fat 

So guess new diet and new routine really paying dividends 

I had stopped in Oct 12 trying to lose weight for fear of loose skin and prioritised muscle growth in order to cut the risk of loose skin, but guess there comes a time where its inevitable.

Better nick the wife's face cream and rub that into my inner thighs lol


----------



## dorris1988 (Mar 13, 2013)

Plod said:


> Better nick the wife's face cream and rub that into my inner thighs lol


remove the word 'cream' and i think you are onto a winner!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

dorris1988 said:


> remove the word 'cream' and i think you are onto a winner!


Haha love it lol

On a side note, I've either made attempts to cover up or encourage bad posture by slightly hunching over to try and hide my man boobs and my gut. However this is the first time I ever remember walking around in a tight t shirt - something I'd of never dreamed of before as always and I mean always wore baggy t shits - and not felt ashamed of my physique 

Ok I've still got loads of fat to get rid of, but just spent last 3 hours walking around sea front at Torquay and felt proud of what I've achieved 

Ok was a bit cold, but as I said, although I'm nothing to write home about at the minute, I wasn't ashamed and felt proud 

No huge gut sticking out, man boobs looking more like pecs now and nice bit of definition in my arms

Hopefully my dream of walking around topless might be achieved this year

Ive been fat since the age of 5, so after 39years I think I've bided my time long enough lol


----------



## dorris1988 (Mar 13, 2013)

thats great dude. i think we put too much pressure on ourselves to look a certain way. im very guilty of this. off season im terrible. i have a holiday coming up and am dreading having to walk around in a vest or even topless. as stupid as it seems i was more confident at 9stone than i was at 12ripped and even more so that im now 14chunky. i think people need to learn to be comfortable whatever suit they are walking around in. as hard it may be.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey mate i,m glad you feel that way it is a great feeling. Just use that to drive you on to better things which are easily within your grasp. Great feeling isnt it.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I've intentionally kept quiet on here, as thought you might not agree with what I've been doing.

So now I have 3 days off a week, which is good, but, I've switched to full body routines.

So today, I went a did 20mins on the treadmill to warm up - 4mph and 15 incline

Leg presses next, and did 46 as the machine only goes up to 134kgs, although afterwards I was shown to move the seat in, increase the range of movement, to increase the resistance. Guess makes sense, but didn't see it at the time doh....

1x12 super slow leg extensions

2 sets of front squats

3 sets of calf raises

2 sets of shoulder presses

2 sets of pull downs - one set normal grip, one set close grip

1 set reverse flys

1 set chest press

1 set reverse flys

1 set chest press

1 set of chins

1 set of dips

1 set of chins

1 set of dips

1 set of bicep curls

1 set of tricep kick backs

1 set of bicep curls

1 set of tricep kick backs

2 set of wrist curls

1 set of chins

1 set of dips

2 sets of stiff leg dead lifts

2 sets of lateral raises

Followed that by 1 minute one handed plank each side, then 1 minute each side, side plank

10mins of stretching

10mins on the bike at steady state to cool down


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

So you have gone full circle and reverted to your old routine then mate. if it works for you then all is good.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

daddy123 said:


> So you have gone full circle and reverted to your old routine then mate. if it works for you then all is good.


Yes and No

i used to work everything every 2 days but with no direction

Now, I have direction as the routine was set out by Arthur Smith back in 1970

Plus I'm working out 3 times a week as opposed to 7 times in 2 weeks

The original routine was all machines, and no thought as to which order to use them

This routine is based on the Nautilus principles for using conventional equipment, so based more on the use of free weights, and a specific order in which to use them, to promote a higher production of growth hormone.

Results are coming, as I'm hitting PB's and I've put nearly 1/2" on my arms.

Still probably wouldn't have done it without advice given, as made me face up to me over training, plus my diet has improved


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Decided to change my diet again

Breakfast is still oats, but instead of having tuna and egg whites twice a day, i'm swapping that out to 100g of turkey, 100g of sweet potato, and 100g of broccolli

Wasn't happy about knocking cardio on the head.

The routine i'm doing doesn't call for any, as the intensity of the full body workout gives you a cardio workout at the same time.

I only follow half a dozen progress journals, and Neil R's is one of them, and he is always doing cardio, and doesn't seem to be doing him any harm lol

So yesterday I did 90mins on the treadmill, at 15 incline, and varied it between 3.5 and 4.5mph

This morning I did 5mins on the stair climber to warm up followed by a 60min Yoga class.

This afternoon, I did 30mins on the cross ramp cross trainer, 10 mins on the stair climber, 30mins on the treadmill mostly at incline 15 and speed varied between 3.5 and 4.5mph, although there was something in Neil R's journal about he thought that incline 5 worked better for him for fat burning, so did last 10mins at that.

Finished on the power plate, with 2mins side plank, 1 min each side; 1 min standing abs; 2 mins one handed plank, 1 min each side; and 1 min front plank.

Still hitting PB's on the full body routine, so still happy with that


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Warm up:

10mins on the cross ramp, and 5 mins on the stair climber

Leg press was next, but it was busy, so did a further 8 mins on the treadmill incl 6 and 4mph

Pre Exhaust:

Moved the seat in as much as I possibly could to restrict movement, and did one set of Leg Presses.

Routine:

I never knew where to start, so just keep moving on up, but hit my best on no handed squat on the smiths machine ( can't get my hands far enough back to hold bar  ) at 140kgs - will go for 150kgs on tuesday 

1 set of calf raises on the leg press machine

1 set of shoulder press

2 sets of pull down - 1 wide grip, 1 close grip

2 sets of chest press

2 sets of chins

2 sets of dips

2 sets of bicep curl

1 set of tricep kick backs

1 set of wrist curls

1 set of chins

1 set of dips

Was a little unsure of my back as was supposed to do Stiff Leg Deadlifts for my hams, so did Leg Curls instead which seemed to hit them better

1 sets db side raises

20mins on the treadmill at incl 6 and 4mph to finish


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Cardio this morning

10 mins on the stair climber covering 73 floors in 10.02

35 mins steady state on the treadmill at 4mph, first 10mins at incl 15 and rest at incl 6

6 mins on the power plate- all ab work, 1 min each of standing, front plank, left side plank, right side plank, then one min each side one handed front plank

Bit of foam rolling on my back to finish


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Plod, you're making fantastic progress. :clap2: Just keep doing what you're doing. Its all a huge learning curve, even I'm still picking new little tweaks up after 25 years of training.

NEVER be afraid to change things up to see how it works out :nono: , you've always got what you're doing now to go back to if it doesn't work how you thought it might. Those experiments are half of the fun of getting fit. Stops things from getting stale!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Cheers Neil

Into the gym at lunch time

10 mins on the stair climber to warm up covering 73 floors in 10.02

Leg Presses for Pre exhaust then into routine

Sunday was PB on no handed squat and I did what I said I would and upped it another 10kg to 150kgs and did 10 reps

Shoulder presses (+2.5kg)

Pull Down wide grip (+1 rep)

Pull Down close grip (+2 reps)

Chest Press (+2.5kg)

Chins

Dips

Bicep Curls (+1rep)

Tricep kick backs (+5 reps)

Wrist Curls

Chins

Dips

Leg Curls (+4kg)

Db side raises


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Got home for tea which was chicken and salad, and there's a pile of chips on my plate !!!

Misses says, well it's only a few!

(shakes head in despair) chips straight in bin!

Back up gym in a bit for more cardio and stretching


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

15mins on the treadmill for starters, then an hour of Pilates.

Need to stretch out my hams more - they were murder and rock hard by the end

As a driver sitting in a truck all day, I think I need to stretch them on a daily basis me thinks


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Got told off in another thread for not having protein as part of my breakfast. Not wishing to clog up that thread any further, and to save starting another thread, I thought I would ask within this one.

I did try having a scoop of whey with my oats a couple of weeks ago, as suggested by Neil R, but wasn't very keen on the taste - just seemed odd, vanilla flavoured oats

2 parts to this:

a/ can I just have a protein shake to drink and my oats seperate to make it more palatable? Guess I could aanswer that question myself, as it's all going to end up the same place :lol:

b/ My job doesn't always allow ( work needs of business, so some early starts ) but if I didn't need to be at work till 8, and with the gym opening at 0630, could I have a protein shake when I wake, go do the cardio for say 45mins, go home, have my oats, then go work. Will that be ok, and also would it count as a fasted cardio? as in it's a drink before, and no solid food till after?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Bit of cardio after work

10mins on the stair climber covering 73 floors in 10.02

35mins on the bike covering just shy of 17k


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Gym at lunch time

79 floors on the stair climber in 10.02 for warm up

Leg presses for pre exhaust

No squat racks at the gym, so had to wait for smiths machine to become free, plus I do it no handed anyway, so best way for me.

Whilst waiting I did 6 mins on the cross trainer, and 3 sets on the leg extension.

Sunday I managed 12 reps at 140kg, Tuesday I did 10 reps at 150kg, so plan was to do at least 8 reps at 160kg. Well pretty pleased as managed 16 reps 

Shoulder presses (+2 reps)

Chest Press (-1 rep  )

Pull downs (+4kgs)

chins (no change)

Dips (no change)

Bicep curls (+2 reps)

Tricep Kick Backs (+10lbs)

Wrist curls (+5kg)

Chins (no change)

Dips (+1 rep)

Leg Curls (+4kg)

Dumbbell side raises (+2 reps)

Bit dissappointed with chest press, but overall, pleased with progress. Will try for 170kg Squats on Sunday 

Diet wise, had a protein shake with my oats this morning, and still sticking with the 100g turkey, 100g sweet potato, and 100g broccolli twice a day 

Just wondering whether to introduce a protein shake mid morning and have some egg whites when I have my oats first thing instead.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Took yesterday as my rest day

This morning 10mins on the AMT for warm up, then 60min Yoga class

Going back up shortly for a cardio session


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Looking at progressing my diet further

Really happy with the meals 3&4 @ 1230 and 1530 meals of 100g turkey, 100g sweet potato, and 100g broccolli

However, want to nail meals 1&2 better - tempted as a driver, to go back to a mid morning protein shake, and maybe a egg based meal 1 for more protein instead of carb based - any thoughts please

Get them nailed, and then move onto perfecting meals 5&6 better

Really want to move up a level, and get this diet really fit for purpose

Mind set has moved on, and want to be the best I can be, lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> Mind set has moved on, and want to be the best I can be, lol


My god, reading that back, it sounds fecking corny lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

10mins on the AMT at resistance 20(max) (allegedly burning 174 calories)

65mins on the treadmill, varying incline sometime 6/6.5, but mostly 15, and speed was mostly 4.5mph, but dropped it down to 4 for 5 mins twice (allegedly burning 1519 calories)


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

80 floors on the stair climber in 10.07 for warm up

Went to do pre exhaust but leg press being used, so 10mins on the AMT cross trainer to keep muscles warm

Leg presses followed by leg extensions, but Smiths machine busy, so a further 4 sets of leg extensions and 10mins on the bike whilst waiting

Legs were feeling bit knackered by now, but did as I said I would and went up a further 10kg to 170kg on the no handed squat for 10 reps.

Shoulder press (+2.5kg)

Chest press (+2 reps)

Calf raises on the leg press machine (+6kg)

Chins

Dips

Bicep curls

Tricep kick backs

Wrist curls

Chins

Dips

Leg curls (+4kg)

Dumbbell side raises

Chest and shoulder stretches, and about 10mins of Yoga for cool down


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

At lunch time I did:

10mins on the AMT cross trainer to warm up

Leg presses and leg extensions for pre exhaust

Squats (+10kg)

Calf Raises on the leg press machine (+7kg)

Shoulder press ( struggled and initially was -2 reps, so paused then did another 4 reps )

Pull downs, one set normal grip (+1 rep), one set close grip

Chest Press (-1rep)

Chins

Dips

Bicep curls (+1 rep)

Tricep kick backs (+10lb)

Wrist curls (+2 reps)

Chins

Dips

Leg curls (+5kg)

Dumbbell side raises (+2 rep)

Back this evening, and 10mins on the stair climber to warm up, then 60min pilates class


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Took the lad to the gym with me and he's only allowed a 45min session, and was booked in at 5, but he went in whilst I struggled to park.

So just 35mins in there for me, so just did 30mins on the bike, and some ab work on the power plate e.g one handed plank etc

Should be back in there today for my routine, but I got an issue. Tuesday I hit 180kgs on the squat, but my back hurt afterwards, plus it had detrimental effect to shoulder press and chest press. So unsure whether to just keep progressing and go to 190kgs, or just give them a miss this session.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Forgot to update with thursday DOH!

10mins warm up on the stair climber.

Added another 10kg to my Squats, and did 8 reps @ 190kg

Technically my routine says you only move up when you get to 10 reps, but I was shown my technique was a little out, so thinking of just going straight to 200kg tomorrow as now I now where I was going wrong.

Shoulder press

Chest press

Calf raises (+7kg)

Pull downs (+2 reps)

Chins

Dips

Bicep curls (+5kg)

Tricep kick backs

Wrist curls

Chins

Dips

Leg curls (+5kg)

DB side raises

Stretching to finish.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Bought some Pro-6 initially for the misses, but when reading Extreme website, I realised was spot on for pre bedtime for me, as apart form handful of peanuts, I can't bring myself to eat a meal before bedtime.

Meals 3 & 4 are at the moment 100g turkey, 100g sweet potato and 100g broccolli

Experimenting a bit with meals 1 & 2 at the mo, as I now feel less hungry first thing, the last 2 days I've had the Pro-6.

Today for instance, had a Muscle Fury whey first thing, and then meal 2 was poached egg on seed sensation toast, but think the toast is too much carb and calorie wise


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

5 mins on the AMT cross trainer to warm up followed by 60 min Power Chi Yoga class this morning

Then this afternoon 35mins on the treadmill followed by 35 mins on the cross ramp cross trainer

Bought some lentils and spinach so Monday I'm going to have that and eggs for breakfast


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Bit of a disaster today 

10mins on the AMT to warm up

Leg presses to failure and leg extensions also to failure for pre-exhaust.

So Thursday I squated 190kgs, so thought I'd go for 200 today.

Couldn't even move the bar 

Dropped to 190, and still couldn't move the bar 

Dropped right down to 100kgs, and only managed a couple of reps.

Next up is shoulder press, and chest press, and dropped 20kgs off each, and still struggled.

Thought this ain't right, and to be honest, I haven't slept particularly well the last couple of days, and pride wanted me to carry on, but common sense said walk away, come back another day, and try again 

So that's what I did, walked away.

Going to rest a couple of days, and come back recovered.

Not happy at all, but I know it's the right thing to do


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> Bit of a disaster today
> 
> 10mins on the AMT to warm up
> 
> ...


Feel ruff as **** today, so guess explains yesterday

Tried a different breakfast this morning

Scrambled Egg, Spinach, and Lentils

No way I could eat that everyday

Nothing wrong with the eggs and spinach, but that's twice of late i've tried lentils, and I appreciate you eat some foods for the benefits rather than the taste, but sorry, no fecking way

Might try eggs, spinach and kidney beans tomorrow, otherwise it will be back to whey and oats


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

This morning tried 5 egg omelette with spinach and red kidney beans

Lot better with the latter than the lentils

Right, better go get my Tupperware of sweet potato broccoli and turkey out the fridge


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Thats what its all about Plod, trying different things and finding what suits you. 

Keep at it, you're doing great!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Had an extra day off, after feeling ill early in the week.

Think maybe I should of had one more, but the draw of the gym was too much lol

Anyway, up late morning and 10mins warm up on stair climber

Leg extensions for pre exhaust

Onto the squats - still struggling on weight compared to last week

Calf raises

Shoulder press - 2 sets

Chest press - 2 sets

Pull downs - 1 set wide grip, one set close grip

Chins - 2 sets alternating with 2 sets of Dips

Bicep curls - 3 drop sets alternating with sets of Tricep kick backs

Wrist curls - only 8 reps as had sharp pain in right wrist

Chins - 1 set

Dips - 1 set

Leg curls - 1 set

DB side raises - 1 set

Then back after work, for 40mins on the cross ramp cross trainer

Had to be out at 4am this morning, so not enough time for new breakfast, so had a protein shake, and 55gms oats with semi skimmed milk

8 am I had 6 egg whites

Forgot my PWO shake, so had a banana and had my meal 3 of 100g turkey, 100g sweet potato and 100g broccoli

Anyway, better go cook some more sweet potato and broccoli for next 2 days


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Some cardio today, so 35mins on the treadmill at incl 15 at 4mph, followed by 5mins on the stair climber

Hopefully not counting my chickens before they're hatched, but.......

October I stopped concentrating on weight loss, for muscle gain, hoping that would burn more fat.

Since then i've put on 9kg, and whilst hoping that the majority of that is muscle gain, at my level of BF it's difficult to tell.

I just seem to struggle with losing fat, or at least been unable to tell.

So I've made a number of changes to my diet of late - meals 3&4 have changed from 130g tuna, 1 tablespoon olive oil, and 3 egg whites, to 100g turkey, 100g sweet potato, and 100g broccolli. Meal 6 which was just a handful of peanuts, is now a Pro-6 shake, and meal 1 has gone from 150g oats, and 2 slices of seed sensation toast, to 5 egg omelette, 75g spinach, and 240g red kidney beans.

Anyway, in 2 weeks I've lost 3.2kgs 

Really hope it's a sign of things to come, and can get my BF levels down to a half decent level


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

In addition to the above, I've cut the morning cup of tea with semi skimmed milk out in favour of a green tea.

So, just been the gym for about 90mins.

10mins on the AMT cross trainer for warm up.

Still struggling with the squats - I was told my form was wrong, and I was leaning forward too much, and since then I can't seem to lift the same weight. 1 x warm up set, plus 2 sets

Shoulder press - 1 x warm up, plus 2 sets

Chest press - 1 warm up, plus 2 sets

Calf raises - 2 sets

Pull downs - 2 sets, 1 x wide grip, 1 x close grip

Chins - 2 sets, alternating with Dips - 2 sets

Bicep curls - 4 drop sets

Tricep kick backs - 1 set

Wrist curls - 1 set

Chins - 1 set

Dips - 1 set

Leg curls - 1 set

DB lat raises - 1 set

Stretching to finish

Captain paranoia kept telling me I'd made a typo on previous post and it wasn't 3.2kg I'd lost and was 2.2kg, so re-weighed myself this morning, and yep, it was 3.2kg  Hoping it continues

It is really making a big difference to my mind set, and I think I was more 'zoned in' at the gym today


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

60 min Body Attack class

Followed by

60 min Yoga class

Contemplating going swimming savo


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Decided to go swimming in morning instead

So instead - 20mins on the treadmill and 20mins on the cross trainer


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

10 mins on the cross ramp cross trainer to warm up

Leg presses for pre exhaust

2 sets x squats ( 1x warm up )

Calf raises ( found a bit hard as they have been hurting since body attack on saturday, but I assumed as calves were an endurance muscle it would be ok )

2 sets x Shoulder press ( 1 x warm up )

2 sets x chest press ( 1 x warm up )

2 sets of pull downs

2 sets of chins alternating with 2 sets of dips

3 drop sets bicep curls

2 sets of tricep kick backs

2 sets of wrist curls

Chins

Dips

2 sets leg curls

2 sets of DB side raises

1 set DB front raises

Stretching to finish


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

65 mins steady state on the cross ramp, followed by 5 mins of various planks on the power plate


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

10 mins warm up on the cross ramp cross trainer

Leg presses for pre exhaust

Front squats x 2 sets

Shoulder press x2 sets

Chest press x 2 sets

Seated calf raises x 2 sets

Calf raises on Leg press machine x 1 set

Chins x 2 sets

Dips x 2 sets

Bicep curls x 2 sets + 1 drop set

Tricep kick backs x 2 sets

Wrist curls x 1 set

Chest press x 1 set

Chins x 1 set

Dips x 1 set

Stiff leg Dead lift x 1 set

Leg curls x 1 set

DB side raises x 1 set

DB front raises x 1 set

LR stretches x 5 ( I have no idea what their proper name is, but Lancashire Rose suggested them, so to me they are LR stretches lol )

Further 10 mins on the cross ramp cross trainer to cool down


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

65 mins on the cross ramp cross trainer after work at cross ramp 6 and resistance 12

Rediculously hot in there, and sweated like a PIG


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

30 mins on the cross ramp cross trainer - had planned on the hour, but needed to get off to get more water anyway

Tried to go on the treadmill, but my sciatica kicked in, so had to get off and do some figure 4's for relief

Did 35 mins on the bike instead


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Been a bit quiet - had a crisis of confidence again 

Went in 7 days ago and really struggled on the first few sets.

Someone had said to me, if it don't feel right, rest another day and come back tomorrow

Got chatting to someone and they asked me what I wanted more.

I said it was bothering me that I couldn't see my stomach going down and they convinced me to concentrate on the cardio for fat loss. So that's what I've done all week, no weights, just cardio.

Came to my senses, even though I've lost a bit more weight, and thought I've been a right tit again, so back on it again.

So hit the gym today, but really struggled big time.

Weights and reps have plummeted  Feel really p1$$ed off with myself now.

Thought a week off the weights would do me good, but nothing of the sort.

So annoyed right now.

Ah well, guess I must of lost muscle mass as well as fat 

Feel like I've gone back weeks.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Feel like i've been hit by a freight train

Struggled to walk to the car

Glutes feel like someone has been kicking the s**t out of me all night

Also yesterday, I was asked to show my technique on squats again, and yet again, form isn't good.

So signed up to an Olympic bar training session ( about 3 weeks time )

Gym manager got me to free squat against the wall, and I couldn't do it without leaning forward, but he reckons he can correct that on this session.

Was going to go and do some cardio this evening, but somehow think that will be a bad idea lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Still ache like hell

Supposed to train again today, but think I might just opt for a stretching class, and train tomorrow instead.

Don't know whether i'm coming down with something, or just shocked my body a tad with having 10 days off the weights.

Glutes main culprit, but found sitting on the bog a bit uncomfortable lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

27.5mins on the cross ramp, followed by 60mins Pilates

Came as bit of a shock when she said we were working on glutes today !

However, don't feel so bad today - just tired being up at this bloody hour, so I can be in Hebburn by 0730


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Plod said:


> no weights, just cardio.


Lifting is a form of cardio, especially if done right and a hell of a lot more exciting i'd have thought.

Without reading back through your whole journal, what kind of split are you running? It sure looks a bit 'mad' when you first look at it with the large variety of bodyparts! :wacko:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Dorsey said:


> Lifting is a form of cardio, especially if done right and a hell of a lot more exciting i'd have thought.
> 
> Without reading back through your whole journal, what kind of split are you running? It sure looks a bit 'mad' when you first look at it with the large variety of bodyparts! :wacko:


Full body workout three times a week

Very little rest periods, just enough to get to next piece of equipment, take a sip of water maybe and straight onto the next set. Gives you a cardio workout at the same time


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

U can do a full body workout in 7/8 exercises buddy! Maybe ur over training and also not getting the nutrition right?? :S


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

SoldierSmudge said:


> U can do a full body workout in 7/8 exercises buddy! Maybe ur over training and also not getting the nutrition right?? :S


Just so happens I've re written my programme on Monday and got it down to 10

nutrition I think is coming along - got 5 out of 6 meals nailed.

Just need to sort something family friendly out for meal 5 - couple of nights it's chicken breast and salad but need to think of something for the other nights where the lad and misses are happy.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Plod said:


> ...and misses are happy.


That my friend can be the key to making all of this work - believe me!!!


----------



## gdickdas (Jun 12, 2013)

Dorsey said:


> That my friend can be the key to making all of this work - believe me!!!


Well said...


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Dorsey said:


> That my friend can be the key to making all of this work - believe me!!!


Haha

Working on it 

Don't think she's looked back since I joined her up to the gym.

I do need to keep emphasising to her that heavier weights won't turn her into she ra lol

Working on her nutrition as well

She never ate breakfast or lunch due to IBS

Now she has a Pro-6 for breakfast and started taking lunch to work.

So getting there. I'll keep looking into better evening meals to benefit me and her as she seems to be making a lot better progress since getting her on the Pro-6.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Just trained at lunch time

10 mins on the cross ramp cross trainer to warm up

Leg presses for pre-exhaust - our leg press only goes up to 134kgs, so I set it up at 120kgs and did the positive with both legs, and did the negative alternating each leg.

Don't know whether it is right or not, but in the routine i've been doing they said they got better results with negatives only, and as i'm on my own, the only way round is as above, out with both limbs, back with one.

Routine: Decided to cut back to one set of everything all to failure, and then work back up relative to recovery rates. (Just had my first Build & Recover post workout, so hoping that will help - also thinking of getting some BCAA's )

Squats - still down on weight, but improved over sunday.

Shoulder Press - decided to move to the machine, so I could do the one arm negative with this also.

Pull Downs

Chest Press - moved to a machine to try the one arm negative, but not convinced this one works like that - maybe next time I'll try and grab someone to help with the positive? Or just go back to the bar

Chins

Dips

Bicep Curls

Tricep kick backs

Wrist curls

Stiff Leg Dead Lift

DB side raises

10mins on the treadmill to cool down at 4mph and incl. 15

Still feel down on energy, maybe not enough carbs? or might be under the weather, or it could be with all the driving of late ( some 0345 starts ) i'm not getting enough sleep in order to recover.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Another 35mins cardio after work

25mins on the cross ramp cross trainer

10mins on the bike


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

I find if I don't get enough sleep after driving it effects me in gym quite drastically.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

20 mins cross trainer and 15mins on the bike at lunch time


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Don't want to count my chickens but.......

4 weeks ago I peaked at 125.5kgs

Weighed myself this morning and i'm 119.9kg

Think me new diet is paying dividends, although low carbs is making me tired.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

2 hours of classes this morning.

1hr of Body Attack (aerobics type class)

1hr of Yoga

Feel shattered

However, going to get fed, pop the outlaws to drop fathers day prezzie off for tomoz, and hit the gym again


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Reeeeeesssssssstttt....


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Dorsey said:


> Reeeeeesssssssstttt....


OK maybe lol

Misses is flat out, and lad wanted me to watch Transporter 3 with him so...........


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL Glad it is all coming together big man!!! Keep chipping away!! Slow is smooth, smooth is fast!!! 

Try some chicken/turkey breasts thinly sliced 1 tbsp olive oil, few spices, peppers, mushrooms and courgettes!! Lovely!!


----------



## gdickdas (Jun 12, 2013)

Plod said:


> Don't want to count my chickens but.......
> 
> 4 weeks ago I peaked at 125.5kgs
> 
> ...


Great news!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

10mins warm up on the cross ramp cross trainer

Leg presses - 2 leg out, 1 leg alternating in

Bicep curls - 3 drop sets

Tricep kick backs

Shoulder presses - on the machine, 2 arms up, 1 arm down

Chest Press

Front Squats

Chins

Dips

Wrist curls

SLDL

DB side raises

DB front raises

10 mins on the bike for cool down - did some upper body stretches whilst peddling

5 mins Yoga for stretching - Sun salutation twice


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Well, went to Myton Park at Warwick this savo with various members of my family, and I ended up playing football, shoulder pressing the kids, and generally entertaining them for 2 hours solid. Had a picnic for half hour, then went for a walk for about a mile.

Think I over did it a bit, as had an extremely bad bout of sciatica, and by the time got back to the car ( had to keep going as parking was running out ) I couldn't feel my glutes at all, and was in agony. Normally once I sit down, it starts to ease, but today, I wasn't able to drive for 5 mins 

Misses suggested I should do some figure 4's whilst we was walking around ( which normally I do if I feel it coming on at the gym, or in a class ) but didn't quite fancy doing them in the middle of a public park in Warwick lol.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Where abouts you from Plod?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Hinckley mate


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Sciatica been playing up since Sunday, so didn't weight train yesterday as initially planned.

However I thought going to Pilates might help, so did 14mins on the bike before the class.

Despite my hopes, my sciatica played up quite a lot when lying down, so had to keep dropping into figure 4's for relief.

On a good note, I've hit 119.4kgs this morning, so 6.1kgs down since starting my new diet.

Might train later if feeling better, otherwise will hit it tomorrow to recover better first, as still bit achey after sunday.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

10mins on the cross ramp cross trainer to warm up

Bicep curls - 3 drop sets no rest

Leg press - 2 legs out 1 leg in

Shoulder press - 2 arms up 1 arm down

Pull downs

Chest press

Calf raises

Tricep kick backs

Chins

Dips

Wrist curls

SLDL

Squats

DB lateral raises 2 sets

Was supposed to be doing cool down but some blond lass started talking to me and seemed rude not to converse back lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Cardio tonight

Didn't feel up to it, as had driven 200 miles to London and Back, and 275mile to South Wales and back, but needs be as needs must as they say, lol

20mins on the cross ramp cross trainer

30mins on the treadmill, and,

10mins on the bike


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Another 500 mile driven today, and felt shattered, but went and did an hours cardio after work

20 mins on the cross ramp cross trainer

20 mins on the treadmill - had planned to do 30, but 15mins in, a guy got on the machine next to me, and obviously hadn't a clue what deodorant is

20 mins on the bike


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

20mins cardio warm up before going and doing 60mins of Yoga this morning

13mins on the cross ramp cross trainer - had planned on doing 20, but for the third day on the trot I got stitch on this machine 

7mins on the treadmill


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Cardio again savo

13mins on the cross ramp cross trainer - got stitch again 

25mins on the treadmill


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

58mins today

10mins warm up on the cross ramp cross trainer

Leg press broke, so leg extensions to failure for warm up

Normally squats first, but smiths machine busy, and as I think my arms are my worst part, I did Bicep curls first.

I'm normally too embarressed to post weights, as think i'm weak for my size, and been feeling a bit lacking, which the latter i've put down to reduced carbs, but here goes.

BB Bicep curls - Super Slow for plenty of TUT and drop sets with no rest. 40kg x14, 35kg x8, 30kg x 6, 25kg x11

Chest Press - usually do on smiths as I train alone, so used machine 109kg(max weight) x10 super slow

Pull Downs - 93kg x10 super slow

Chins - assisted ( weak arms  ) 68kg x11

Dips - assisted 63.5kg x7

Tricep rope kick back 160lbs x 7

SLDL - barbells only go to 45kg  x20

Wrist curls 25kg x 14

Calf raises 2x34kg dumbbells x13 ( lost grip )

Squats - still struggling with form, and hurt my back the other day, so just 100kg x10

Shoulder press - been doing these on the machine to try out the effects of negatives, so 45kg up with both arms, and then down super slow with one arm (alternated)

Dumbbell side raises 2x10kg x12

LR stretches x5

Sun salutation - Yoga sequence

10mins on the bike for cool down - incorporated some upper body stretching at the same time.

Guess I felt too embarressed to post weight up before, but to show progression I guess I need to do it sometime lol


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Dont worry about the weight shifted mate it dont matter, as long as your progressing who cares, it helps the ego from time to time though when you get pb=-)


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Loz said:


> Dont worry about the weight shifted mate it dont matter, as long as your progressing who cares, it helps the ego from time to time though when you get pb=-)


Cheers mate 

Day off today, but as had to go up the town to go to the bank, parked at the gym (free parking), and as I had a niggle in my back ( sure it's the source of my sciatica ) I pooped in and foam rolled my back.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

10 mins on the cross ramp cross trainer for warm up (1.65kms)

Leg extensions for pre exhaust 93kgs x10

Routine - no rest periods and super slow for plenty of TUT

Front Squats ( Smiths busy for duration and max barbell  ) 45kgs x14

Calf raises 2x34kgs x18 (+5 reps)

Shoulder Press - 2 arms up, 1 arm down - 7.5 reps each side (+0.5rep)

Pull Downs 100kg x 6.5 (+7kg)

Chest Press 109kg x 11 (+1rep)

Chins Assisted 63.5kg x 7 (assistance - 4.5kg)

Dips Assisted 63.5kg x 6.5 (-0.5 rep)

Bicep Curls 4 drop sets no rest 45kg x10 40kg x 10 35kg x 8 30kg x 6 (+5kg throughout range)

Wrist curls 25kg x16 (+2 reps)

SLDL 45kg x 18 (-2 reps)

DB side raises 2x10kg x 13 (+1 rep)

Cross ramp cross trainer 5mins 0.75km

Then straight into 60min Pilates class ( for cool down :lol: )


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Had my Build & Recover whilst walking out the gym, down the corridor and into the room for Pilates.

Body swings, and then lying down on the floor, don't go down to well, after chugging down the above :lol:

Anyway, as the mo supplementation wise i'm taking:

Pro-6 before bed

Build and Recover post workout

Vit -C 2000mg

Multi vit

Cod Liver Oil - 2000mg

I was talking to a mate, and from general reading here and elsewhere, i'd like to incorporate Creatine, Glutamine, BCAA's and Reload

Doubt I could afford that lot in one go anyway

If I bought from Extreme, then I believe the Glutamine lasts 8 weeks, the Creatine 5 months, so obviously these two would be, in my mind, the first to purchase.

So wondering whether to buy one, see how I get on with it, then go to the next thing. Is this how you guys do it i.e introduce one thing at a time to see how your body reacts?

I guess asking this in my journal might not facilitate much response, so if not, I'll copy and paste this to a new thread if nothing forthcoming.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

40mins cardio after work

Kept getting stitch on the cross ramp as think I was 'over enthusiastic', so backed it out a bit (18cal/min compared to 20cal/min) and managed 30mins.

Followed that up with just 10mins on the treadmill as the misses was waiting as she'd been swimming.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

10 mins warm up on the cross ramp cross trainer

Leg ext for pre exhaust 91 x 11

Routine - super slow for plenty of TUT and no rest periods:

Squats - still finding these a struggle in proper form 110kg x 7

Calf raises 2x36kg DB x 20 (+4kg)

Shoulder press 2 arms up, 1 arm down 45kg x 8 each side (+1 rep each side)

Pull Downs 100kg x 7 (+1 rep)

Chest Press 109kg x 12 (+1 rep)

Assisted Dips 63.5kg x 9 (+2 reps)

Assisted Chins 63.5kg x 8 (+2 reps)

Bicep curls - drop sets no rest - 50kg x 4, 45kg x 10, 40kg x 8, 35kg x 6

Tricep T-bar push downs 170kg x 12

Wrist curls 25kg x 18

SLDL

DB side raises 2x10kg x 14 (+1 rep)

LR stretches x5 + Sun salutation sequence x 2

10 mins cool down on the cross ramp cross trainer 2.13kms


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Meant to add

Weighed myself this morning and 118.4kg

Still 1.7kg heavier than my lowest last year but.....

I know I'm carrying more muscle

And more importantly its 7.1kg down since I revised my diet in May 

Really hoping I can keep the momentum going and get below 110kg and then hopefully to 100kg ish

Anyway still 51.6kg down in anybody's book even if I am still a fat git lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

51.6kg weight loss??????

Absolutely fantastic dude, unreal!!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Dorsey said:


> 51.6kg weight loss??????
> 
> Absolutely fantastic dude, unreal!!


Yes mate

Was 170kg, so 26st 10lb

So as said, now 118.4kg which is 18st 8.5lbs

So over 8 stone 

Would love to get that to 10 stone loss


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

^^^ LIKED x 100 and then some!!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Fantastic, how you doing on the skin front?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks 

Not too bad Rose

Could be better on top of my inner thighs, but overall although I'd prefer it to be tighter, I'm doing ok. I'm sure it will come right - if not I'll have to fill out, but in the right way lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

An hour's cardio after work

25mins on the cross ramp cross trainer

20mins on the treadmill

15mins on the bike


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

2 hours this morning

60min Body Attack class

60min Yoga class

Felt so alive after the Attack - Drenched! but alive lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

40mins savo

15mins on the cross trainer

10mins intervals on the treadmill

15mins on the bike


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

10 mins on the cross ramp cross trainer for warm up

Leg ext for Pre exhaust 91kg x12

Squats 120kg x9

Calf raises 2x38kg db x 20

Pull downs 101kg x 12

Shoulder press 2 arms up 1 arm down 45kg x9 each side

Chest press 109kg x12

Chins assisted 63.5kg x10

Dips assisted 63.5kg x8

Bicep curls - drop sets 50kg x9 45 x5 40 x5 35 x5

Tricep kick backs 180lb x 12

Wrist curls 30kg x14

SLDL 60kg x18

DB side raises 2x12kg x12

LR stretches x5

10mins on the treadmill incl 15 sp6.4 for cool down


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> 10 mins on the cross ramp cross trainer for warm up
> 
> Leg ext for Pre exhaust 91kg x12
> 
> ...


Do you not find you are limited by your grip doing SLDL so late in the routine and after wrist curls?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> 10 mins on the cross ramp cross trainer for warm up
> 
> Leg ext for Pre exhaust 91kg x12
> 
> ...


Do you not find you are limited by your grip doing SLDL so late in the routine and after wrist curls?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

You're right Rose

Often find its my grip failing first

I'll try and remember to do them earlier next workout


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> You're right Rose
> 
> Often find its my grip failing first
> 
> I'll try and remember to do them earlier next workout


I once made the mistake of trying to do GHR with rope cable attachment AFTER SLDL with DBs. Really showed me how much grip is used in SLDL.

You could stick em in at the end of your legs section, either after squats or calves if you feel you need a little break. Also if your deads and other lifts are heavy enough some people say there's no need for wrist curls, can be over training.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Day off yesterday and TBH didn't think I'd get to train tonight as had to go to an awards ceremony at the lads school.

Bit of a rush but squeezed a session in

10 mins on the cross trainer for warm up

Leg extensions for pre exhaust 91kg x11

Squats 130kg x6 - had a pain in my right knee so played safe

Shoulder press 2 arms up 1 arm down 45kg x 9 each arm

Chest press 109 kg x 14

Calf raises 2x40kg db x16

Pull down 101 kg x 6 (-5)

Bicep curl drop set 60kg x4 45 x5 40x5 35x5

SLDL 68kg x10

Tricep kick back 180lb x10

Assisted chins 59kg x8

Assisted dips 59kg x6

Wrist curls 30kg x10

DB side raises 2x12kg x12

LR stretches x5 + sun salutation twice

10 mins treadmill incl 15 sp 6.8 for cool down


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

40mins cardio savo

30mins on the cross trainer, and 10mins on the treadmill

Then this evening, 60mins Body Balance class, which is combo of Yoga, Pilates and Tai Chi


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Trained again this morning.

10mins on the cross ramp cross trainer for warm up - 1.71kms

Leg ext for pre exhaust 91kgs x 11 (0)

Routine:

Bicep curls (Drop set no rest) 60 x5 (+1) 45 x5 40 x5 35 x5

SLDL 60kgs x14 (0)

Squats 130 x10 (+4)

Calf raises 2x40kg db x18 (+2)

Pull Down 101kg x10.5 (-0.5)

Shoulder press 45kg - 2 arms up, 1 arm down s.slow x10 each side (+1 each side)

Chest Press 109kg x10.5 (-3.5)

Chins assisted 59kg x9 (+1)

Dips assisted 59kg x7.5 (+1.5)

Tricpe push downs 180lb x 16

Wrist curls 30kg x14 (+4)

DB side raises 2x14kg x7 (+2kg each side)

LR stretches x5 + Sun salutation twice - total 5mins

10mins cool down on the treadmill - 9 mins at incl 15 sp 6.8, and final minute at incl 1 sp 4.8

On the plus side i've gone an in an extra notch on my belt this morning, and i'm still 1.5kgs heavier than my best last year 

Currently 118.2kg and lowest last year was 116.7kg, but as said in previous post, i'm definately carrying more muscle mass 

Pretty pleased with this session, as although leg ext and SLDL saw no change (although I'm sure I could of done more on SLDL, just didn't think I pushed as hard as I could, as thought it was enough as didn't realise I'd done 14 before, and believed i'd improved) and Pull downs, I was only half a rep from equaling, it was only Chest Press that let the side down, everything else saw improvements, so overall, well pleased


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Forgot to add

Started taking 5g of creatine on non weights days ( getting 5g of creatine in Build & Recover on weights days )

Glutamine complex - taking one 500mg capsule 5x's a day with the solid meals

CLA - think it says 5/6 a day, but currently just had 1 a day, although if the offer on the free cla with the Pro-6 is going to be around for a bit, then I could take 2 a day, as need to order a tub each month.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

50mins cardio savo

30mins on the cross ramp cross trainer

20mins on the treadmill


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

2.5hr Olympic Bar Workshop this morning, so Squats, Deadlifts, Snatch, Cleans etc

Struggled with mobility in my hips and shoulders to be honest, but thoroughly enjoyable 

However, the instructor said I need to get a sports massage to sort out the problems with my shoulders

ALso did 10mins on the cross trainer beforehand to warm myself up.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

10 mins warm up on the cross ramp cross trainer

Leg ext for pre exhaust 91kg x12 (+1)

Routine:

Bicep curl drop set 60kg x5(0) 45kg x5(0) 40kg x5(0) 35kg x8

SLDL 70kgs x12 (+10kg)

Chest Press 109kg x16 (+2)

Pull Downs 106kg (+5kg)

Smith Squats 140kg (+10kg)

Shoulder press 50kg - 2 arms up, 1 arm down (+5kg)

Assisted Chins 54.5kg (-4.5kg)

Assisted Dips 54.5kg (-4.5kg)

Tricep rope curls 180kg

Wrist curls 35kg (+5kg)

DB side raises 2x16kg (+2x2kg)

Tried to get the mind muscle connection going, and trying to get more tension in the muscles

Must say Epic workout!

LR stretches x5 + Sun salutation x2 taking around 5mins

10mins incl 15 speed 6.8 for 8mins dropping to incl 3.5 speed 4.8 for last 2mins on the treadmill for cool down

Foam rolled my shoulders for about 5mins to try and improve mobility in that area


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Bit of a disaster today 

Had no work till 1pm, so thought sod it, i'll go the gym, as didn't see the point sitting at work twiddling my thumbs.

So 10mins on the cross ramp cross trainer, probably one of my best warm up, surpassing PB's for calories and distance.

Leg extensions for pre exhaust 91kgs x11 - I know my problem here, I fail to breath correctly, and end up stopping as run out of breath. So did another set of 8 after.

Routine:

Bicep curls 60kg x5 + 1 partial rep and held it as long as possible (0)

SLDL 80kg x12 (+10kg)

Squats - wanted to practise form with the olympic bar, so just 40kgs

Calf raises 2x40kg DB - work phone started ringing, which I 'tried' to ignore, but had to answer, so just 12 reps 

Assisted chins 54.5kg x9 (+3)

Assisted dips 54.5kg x9 (+2)

Shoulder press 50kg - 2 arms up 1 arm down prioritising the negative x6 each arm (0)

Chest Press 109kg x5 - phone ringing again 

Pull Downs 91kg - machine only goes to 91kg but i've been putting extra weight on the machine when no one was about, but 3 people who work there in the weights room at time, so thought better of it - x12 - phone rang again

Had to bail on that, as had work to sort out, and a job to Ilkeston to do, so all in all, bit of a disaster.

Wished i'd of not bothered now, and gone after work, but hindsight is a beautiful thing lol

Anyway off to Pilates


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

3 miles on the rower last night in 18m 45s before going and doing the 60min Pilates class.

Doing 100's I could really feel the burn in my abs - think i'll do them a couple of times extra a week

Short on time tonight - lad booked in 1700-1745 and dropped him off at 1645, and went for the misses. By time she came out of work and we got there it was 1725

So did another 3miles on the rower, this time in 18m 40 sec - 5 sec improvement - followed by 10mins on the cross ramp cross trainer for just over a mile.

By this time it was 1755, and the lad was 10mins over his time, so called it quits at that.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Supposed to train today, but a/ I think i've bruised my spine when squatting, b/ i've got a big of a niggle in my shoulder, so thought it wise to refrain.

Instead went and did a class called Body Attack - High Intensity Aerobic workout - for 60 mins.

On the plus side, i'm 117.2kgs, so 0.6kgs off being the lightest i've been in 15+ years


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Still not feeling recovered, although I think it seems to me, that at the same time i've not slept as well, as felt shattered since tuesday, and monday night was the first night I woke from and felt really tired still, and that's how it's been all week 

Went and did some cardio last night - hoped to train, but because of the above......

5 mins stretching, 10mins cross trainer, 5mins stretching, 10mins cross ramp, 5mins stretching, 30mins treadmill


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

2 hours of classes this morning

1hr Body Attack class

1hr Yoga class


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

So 10mins on the cross ramp cross trainer for warm up 1.75kms

Leg extensions for pre exhaust 91kgs x12

Routine:

SLDL 80kg x14 (+2)

Smiths Squats 140kg x8

Shoulder press 90kg x3, 70kg x6

Chest Press 70kg x 6

Assisted chins 54.5kg x9 (0)

Assisted dips 54.5kg x9 (0)

Bicep curls 60kg x5 + 1 partial rep and held it as long as possible (0)

Pull Downs 111kg x 12 (+5kg)

Calf raises 2x40kg DB x18 (-2, lost grip)

Wrist curls 35kg x 8

Tricep pull downs 180lb x12

DB side raises 2x16kg x 9 (+1)

LR stretches x5, plus sun salutation x2

10mins on the treadmill for cool down

Some improvements, some decreases, but guess it's only relative if you do everything in same order week in week out, which I used to do, but haven't done so lately.

Haven't been feeling 100%, as had bad workout tuesday, and not worked out since (bar cardio) as haven't been feeling recovered fully, so i'll take that.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Had a bit of a pain in shoulder, as previously mentioned, all week. This morning at 5am whilst washing up it got worse 

Initial feeling its rotator cuff

Annoyed with myself, as until 2/3 months ago, I had exercises I was doing everyday to work them to improve my flexibility.

Guess only got myself to blame for this, and for struggling with squats with shoulder flexibility.

Ah well, you live and learn ......... allegedly lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I might have to post this elsewhere, but just in case anybody reads this lol

2 things:

Does dieting (I won't call it cutting in my context) mean you can be down on strength?

And, I missed my target weight last week by a pound, which tbh I was very surprised about as I was in calorie defecit all week, and lost weight until Wednesday, and was thinking the high temperatures would cause me ( and I guess people in general) to retain more water - would this be right??

Anyway 1kg up after cheat day on Saturday, so 1.6kg to go to get back on track


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

So up gym at lunch time with 10mins on the cross ramp cross trainer for warm up 1.75kms

Leg extensions for pre exhaust 91kgs x13(+1)

Routine:

SLDL 85kg x 12 (+5kg)

Smiths Squats 140kg x8 (0)

Shoulder press 50kg 2arms up 1 arm down

Chest Press 109kg x16

Assisted chins 50kg x7 (4.5kg)

Assisted dips 50kg x 4 (4.5kg)

Bicep curls 60kg x5 + 1 partial rep and held it as long as possible (0)

Pull Downs 113.5kg x12 (+2.5kg)

Calf raises 2x40kg DB x21 (+1)

Wrist curls 35kg x 12

Tricep pull downs 180lb x12

DB side raises 2x20kg x6 (+2x4kg but not happy with form)

10mins on treadmill and due to lack of time did LR stretches x5 in last minute

Back up this evening and onto the rower doing 3miles in 18m 10s which is 30sec improvement  then straight into 60mins Pilates class


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Bit of cardio after work

3 miles on the rower, this time in 17mins 59s, 11sec improvement over last night 

10mins on the cross ramp cross trainer


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

2 sessions today:

Lunch time:

1 mile on the rower in 5m 53s for warm up

leg extensions for pre exhaust 91kg x13 (0)

Squats 140kg x8 (0)

Calf raises 2x40kg 22 (+1)

Shoulder press 50kg 2 arm up 1 arm down x6 each side (-1)

Pull down 121kg x6+1 pr (+7.5kg)

Chest press 109kg x16 (-part rep)

Assisted chins 50kg x8 (+1)

Assisted dips 50kg x4+pr (+pr)

Bicep curls 60kg x5 (0)

Tricep pull downs 160lb x12 (0)

Wrist curls 35kg x12 (0)

Leg curls 77kg x12 - short on time, so rather than setting up olympic bar, just jumped on machine, plus reason only did 6min warm up instead of 10

Dumbbell side raises 2x16kg x10 (+1)

Treadmill incl 15 speed 6.4 for 9mins and incl 1 speed 4.8 for 1 min to cool down

No time for stretching as late for a job

2nd Session

60 min Body Attack class - sweated like a P.I.G. pig


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Forgot to mention

Weight this morning 116.5kgs or 18st 4lb

Lightest i've been in 15+ years


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

That's a fantastic achievement Plod!! Proves that consistency really is the secret!

I think I've said it before, but keep doing what you're doing, coz its working. (and as I've said as well, don't be scared to experiment, as that too, is working!  )


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks Neil


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

20mins on the cross ramp cross trainer

19mins 22s on the rower - 3 mile, but wasn't trying to beat my PB this time, not after already doing the cross trainer

20mins on the treadmill


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

60min Body Attack class

did 200's whilst waiting, well it's 100's but continued till 200 reps lol

60min Yoga class


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Another half hour 

10mins on the Xdream bike

10mins on the AMT Cross Trainer

10mins on an exercise bike


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

What are 100's?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

It's a Pilates movement that works your abs

Lie on your back, extend your legs out at around 45 degrees, and have your arms down the side of your body off the ground. Then beat your arms up and down very quickly and try and time your breathing to be that quick as well. For more intensity, reduce the height of your legs as it will work the abs more. Should feel the burn in your abs.

The name comes from beating your arms up and down by your side 100 times.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

10mins on the cross ramp cross trainer for warm up

leg extensions for pre exhaust 91kg x13 (0)

Smiths Squats 150kg x13 (+10kg)

Calf raises 2x40kg 23 (+1)

Shoulder press 50kg 2 arm up 1 arm down x8 each side (+1)

Pull down 121kg x9 +1 pr (+3)

Chest press 109kg x16 +1pr (0)

Assisted chins 50kg x9 (+1)

Assisted dips 50kg x5+pr (+1)

Bicep curls 60kg x7 (2)

Tricep pull downs 180lb x12 (0)

Wrist curls 35kg x12 (0)

Leg curls 82kg x9 (+5kg)

Dumbbell side raises 2x16kg x13 (+3)

Threw in the row machine extra as an impulse, and did 109kg x9

Treadmill incl 15 speed 6.4 for 10mins

LR stretches x5, sun salutation x2, 5mins of other stretching

Sure the extra carbs (as opposed to the low carbs mon-fri) I have on cheat day (saturday) seems to give me that extra strength for a good session on a Sunday


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Supposed to have trained tonight, but after not much sleep, and 12hours in the truck, I thought it wise to postpone till tomorrow.

Instead, I did 3k on the rower, 10mins on the cross ramp cross trainer, and 60min Yoga class.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Trained today, but heart wasn't really in it, as I found out this morning, a good friend passed away yesterday 

10mins on the cross ramp cross trainer 1.78kms

leg extensions for pre exhaust 91kgs x13 (0)

Smith Squats 150kg x 9 (-4 grabbed a spotter the other day, so felt more confident, whereas today)

Chest Press 109kg x15 +1pr (-1)

Shoulder press two arms up one arm down 50kg x8 each side (0)

Calf raises 2x40kg x24 (+1)

Pull down 121kg x7 +1 pr (-2)

Assisted chins 50kg x9 (0)

Assisted dips 50kg x6 +1pr (+1)

Bicep curls 60kg x6 +1pr (-pr)

Tricep pull downs 180lb x12 (0)

Wrist curls 35kg x6 (-6) sharp pain in left wrist so stopped

Leg curls 82kg x10 (+1)

Dumbbell side raises 2x16kg x10 (-3) 16's were missing so used the 14's and 2's at same time, but due to grip being so awkward.......

Treadmill incl 15 speed 6.4 for 10mins

LR stretches x5

Late back for work, so had to skip the other 5mins of stretching


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

50mins Body Attack class - should of been 60, but class prior ran over so we lost out


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Did 9 sets of rotator cuff exercises with a resistance band whilst waiting on a job earlier, and 3 sets of shoulder dislocates.

Then after work, into the gym.

10mins on the cross ramp cross trainer 1.76kms for warm up (-20metres)

leg extensions for pre exhaust 91kgs x13 (0)

Smith Squats 150kg x 10 (-3)

Chest Press 109kg x17 (+1)

Shoulder press two arms up one arm down 50kg x4 each side (-4)

Calf raises 2x40kg x25 (+1)

Pull down 121kg x9 (0)

Assisted chins 50kg x10 (+1)

Assisted dips 50kg x7 (+1)

Bicep curls 60kg x7 (0)

Tricep pull downs 180lb x15 (+3)

Wrist curls 35kg x12 (0)

Leg curls 82kg x15 (+5)

Dumbbell side raises 2x18kg x6 (+2x2kg)

Treadmill incl 15 speed 6.4 for 10mins

LR stretches x5 and sun salutation twice


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Bit peeved this morning TBH

So weighed in this morning at 116.7kgs, so i'm UP 300gs on last week 

I've ran a calorie deficit this week of around 4000 calories, so in theory, I should of lost weight.

Normally it's around 7000, which seems to correlate perfectly with the 2lb a week loss i've been experiencing, taking 3500 calories to equate to 1lb.

The reason the deficit is down, is normally I'd train Tuesday and Thursday, and cardio Wednesday and Friday, however, I didn't get to train till Wednesday, and thus Friday. So I've lost at least 2 hours of cardio this week.

It's just a bit annoying when you know you've ran a deficit everday, done all these workouts and put weight on 

I'm really hoping it's just water, but i've been drinking 8 litres a day at least, as I take 6 litres to work with me, so doubt i've not been drinking enough to cause me to retain water.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

2+ hours this morning

60mins Body Attack class, then I kept myself moving - bit of jogging, a set of 100's, some torso stretches etc, - then 60mins Yoga class


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Plod said:


> Bit peeved this morning TBH
> 
> So weighed in this morning at 116.7kgs, so i'm UP 300gs on last week
> 
> ...


you`v e been very stressed mate, a calorific deficit that works one week when youre not stressed needs to be adjusted or indeed realize youre in mainatainence until stress passes..

ive been on 5000 cals rooted at 11"4 and at 11"10 (for months) and 13"5.. stress fcuks with ya metabolism.

i`m now 13"6 on about 4000 cos i`m less stressed...

stress is underestimated, manning up is misconstrued.. the rest factor is paid lip service too... so many threads on here about weight loss not happening and diet threads appearing to compensate..

food will only compensate so much..

also pair your training back to the basics when you need too..

sqauts, dips,chins (obviously assisted at the mo) and you have an abbreviated productive routine.. yes all sets are insanely hard and it takes practice to train that hard to kill yourself off in 9 sets..

but it works.

really sorry to hear bout your loss..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't lose weight weekly and this could be anything 2 hours of cardio lost still isn't that much, just keep going.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Cheers Cal

Makes a lot of sense, thanks 

Anyway, did another 65mins this afternoon - the lad has to go in supervised, and he makes enough excuses, so got him up there, rather than him sat on his xbox

30mins on the cross ramp cross trainer for 4.86 kilometres

1 mile on the rower, struggled a tad after the above and took a minute longer than i'd expect at 7m 12s

13mins on the treadmill

5mins of stretching

I'm loving the rowing at the mo in general, but not sure whether it's detrimental to recovery from weights sessions.

Rose, I guess i't's because despite the diet being roughly the same as any other weeks (5 out of 6 meals a day are set in stone, but evening meal with the family varies, but generally do my best to keep it on track as much as possible ) i've had 2 out of the last 3 weeks where weight loss has been a struggle. What Cal said about the stress makes a lot of sense, and to be honest, I knew a couple of weeks ago this friend was in a bad way, plus another friend has inoperable cancer and only has 8 weeks to live, so yeah, I suppose stress is playing a big factor.

There is other stuff that is stressing me out a tad at mo - over committed myself financially and misses keeps going on about going on a holiday next month, the lad moves up a school, so needs a whole new uniform, so yeah, guess stress is rearing it's ugly head.

Better practise some of that Yogic breathing and chill myself the f**k out lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

10mins warm up on the cross ramp cross trainer

Leg Extensions for pre exhaust 91kgs x13 (0)

Had a change from squats - mainly because my ROM is limited by my hip flexibility (which I need to improve) so chose another compound move:

Deadlifts 110kg x9 - didn't know where to start weight wise, so just chose a number close to BW TBH

Calf raises 2x40kg x24 (-1) lost my grip 

Shoulder Press machine - 2 arms up, 1 arm down 50kg x 10 each side alternating (+2 each side)

Pull Down 121kg x9 (0)

Chest Press x16+1pr - down a part rep, so not happy and went back at the end of the routine and did 18reps - broke it down mentally, and counted to 6, 3 times

Chins assisted 45.5kg x7 (4.5kg less assistance)

Dips " " x3.5 (4.5kg less assistance)

Bicep Curls 60kg x7 +1pr (+pr)

Tricep pulldowns 180lb x18 (+1)

Wrist curls 35kg x12 (0)

SLDL 90kg x10 (+5kg)

Side raises 2x18kg x7 (+1)

Did a farmers walk all the way around the two rooms in the gym with 2x25kg plates, and used the row machine to do 109kg x10 as a little extra.

20mins on the treadmill, first 10mins at incline 15, speed 6.4(4mph), then dropped to incl 5.5, speed 5.6(3.5mph) for 5 mins, then incl 3, speed 5.6 for last 5mins

LR stretches x5, a set of 120's (100's but did 20 extra lol), push ups with 1 arm touch to opposite shoulder at the top for 8 each side, various other yoga/pilates stretches for further 10mins to finish.

Ran out of Build & Recover, so had 5g of Creatine pre workout, and 2 scoops of Muscle Fury whey post workout, but didn't think about the Insulin spike till just now with writing this, as otherwise would of had a banana with it. Think I just got used to using the B&R and not needing it, as I understand it. Pay day can't come some enough as far as i'm concerned and I can place an order and get some more B&R


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

What a disasterous workout 

Yesterday got up after 5 hours sleep, and out from 5am, and didn't get back from work till 2030. Then preceeded to wash up, and prepare my food for today. Have a shower, then straight bed for another just 5 hours sleep, and another 11 hours driving. Back home, wash up, prep food for tomorrow, and make tea - extreme's burgers yum yum - and then off to the gym. I was just so shattered, and should really have used my common sense and trained tomorrow instead, but oh no, stubbornness prevailed 

So gym was rammed, and only 3 pieces of cardio equipment not being used, so ended up on the stepper - 72 floors in 10mins 2secs

Leg extensions for pre exhaust - 91kgs x14 (+1)

Olympic bar and too many tits around the smiths machine, so chose to do a farmers walk with 2 40kg DB's - did a lap of the two rooms of the gym.

Shoulder press on the machine, 2 arms up, 1 arm down - 55 kg x8 each side (+5kg)

Chest press - on the machine, no benches available, 109kg x16+1pr

Calf raises 2x40kg DB's x24

Pull Down 91kg x12 wide grip + 7 close grip - too many people to get away with adding plates to the machine

Chins assisted 45.5kg x 3+1pr (-4) - don't know what happened here 

Dips assisted 45.5kg x 7 (+4) - guess this balanced out then lol

Bicep curls 45kg x7 - no bars to play with, so imagined i'd go with heavy BB and do more reps, but strength just zapped 

Tricep pulldowns 180lb x18 (0)

Wrist curls 35kg x6 (-6) sharp pain in wrist, so stopped at 6

Leg curls 77kg x15

Side raises 2x14kg x10 - couldn't be arsed to go round searching for the 18's TBH

Extra again, of row 109kg x12

Unhappy with the chest press again, so decided to do another set, but got to 9 and had pain in my right shoulder.

Banana and Muscle Fury whey, then into Pilates.

Shoulder was giving me right jyp through the class, and not sure I gained a lot out of it, as compromised me too much I believe.

Another 11 hours out in the truck tomorrow, so not expecting too much again then, but hey ho, must percervere


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Didn't train at all yesterday as I was so shattered, and ended up in bed at 8:30!!!!

Into the gym at dinnertime

10mins on the cross ramp for warm up

Leg extensions for pre exhaust 91kg x14 (0)

Deadlift 120kg x7 (+10kg)

Farmers walk 2x40kg DB 3/4 lap of both rooms in the gym (-1/4)

Shoulder press machine - 2 arms up, 1 arm down - 55kg x8 each side (+1)

Pull down 121kg x9 (0)

Chest press 109kg x16+pr(-1)

Chins assisted 45.5kg x6 (-1)

Dips assisted 45.5kg x6 (0)

Bicep curls 60kg x5 (-2)

Tricep pull downs 180lb x18 (0)

Wrist curls 35kg x 12 (0)

Leg curls 77kg x16

Side raises 2x18kg x8 (+1)

Treadmill for 10mins at incl 15 sp 6.8

LR stretches x5 plus sun salutation


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

60mins Body Attack this evening

Forgot to have something to cause a spike post workout earlier with the whey i had

Glad payday came round, and got an order in for some more Build & Recover so I don't need to worry about it, plus got some more Pro-6


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Leg extensions for pre exhaust 91kg x14 (0)

Deadlift 120kg x7 (+10kg)

Farmers walk 2x40kg DB 3/4 lap of both rooms in the gym (-1/4)

Shoulder press machine - 2 arms up, 1 arm down - 55kg x8 each side (+1)

Pull down 121kg x9 (0)

Chest press 109kg x16+pr(-1)

Chins assisted 45.5kg x6 (-1)

Dips assisted 45.5kg x6 (0)

Bicep curls 60kg x5 (-2)

Tricep pull downs 180lb x18 (0)

Wrist curls 35kg x 12 (0)

Leg curls 77kg x16

Side raises 2x18kg x8 (+1)

imo

put shoulders after bench.

youve done dips you dont need tricep PUSH downs as well if done hard enuff.

drop wrists curls altho i really rate grip work/forearm stuff, but this is a Full Body routine you cant cover every option.

i really like youve added side rasies if indeed you mean side bends but again slight overkill for a FB routine.

however i am aware youre doing only 1 hard set of each which i applaude...

cut down this extra stuff and it should allow you to continue to build weights up for longer.

you have 100% of effort for a workout and you can then redistribute it into the remainder 

when you cant add any more weight to your first 3 exercises (btw you cant add to all exercises forever, some will have t go into maintance) split your routine in two.

then i`d re add any of the removed suggestions.

A FB routine is a good basic routine, but the main thing is it sets you up for a split.

work the split hard for as long as poss then inevitably you`ll be set up for splitting the body into 3.

you can then try it and see if it`ll work..

anyhoo have a ponder..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks Cal


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

np dude


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

2 hours this morning

1hr Body Attack class - what an absolute blast!!!

Let's just say i'm a bit vocal during the class :lol: , and the instructor said you should be at the front, so didn't need asking twice, so up to the front with the instructor facing the class :lol: - got a few more to join in with me. Plus there's another bit where we face each across the room, and we were doing skiing movements......lets just say I didn't stay at the edge, and was in the middle, so the instructor encouraged others to join in, and some did :lol:

Ah well, if you can't enjoy your exercise, what's the point

1hr Yoga afterwards - bit quieter in that one


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Forgot to say

Weigh in was 115.5kgs, or 18st 2lb in old money, so 1.2kgs down on this time last week. Fingers crossed get into the 17's in 7 days time 

Biometric scales still give me a BF of 43%, but they ain't renowned for their reliability especially over 30% are they.

Also giving me muscle mass of 35% which is 40.425kgs, a skeletal mass of 8.4% which is 9.7kgs, and says i'm 37.9% water, whatever that means.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Another 40mins savo

Had planned on an hour, but air con was broke in the gym, and felt a bit queazy 

30mins on the cross ramp cross trainer, covering almost 5k

10mins on the bike - display went doolally, so god knows how far lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Re-evaluated my training, and adapted my training to suit.

Some of the things Dorsey said, what Cal has said, some other advice, after watching a vid yesterday from Ben Paluski (i think that's his name) about tension during working out (basically what Dorsey was saying, so just reaffirmed it) and my own feelings has brought this on.

Personally I got to fixated with trying to move as much weight as possible at the expense of muscle mind connection, pump, and to some extent, form.

I also asked elsewhere reference hip, shoulder and ankle flexibility, and the answer that came back for hip flexibility was to watch defranco's agile 8.

So into the gym this morning.

Rotator cuff: in/out(dumb waiter) 3x12 each side; up and down 3x12 each side; and another one I don't know the name, but you start standing with a resistance band under one foot, and the other end in the opposite hand. Start with that hand on same leg and then move up and out so it's at the extent of your reach behind your back, so working in an arc till it's as low and as far back as possible - 3x12

Agile 8's: only seen part of the vid as the youtube vid I watched only had 5 exercises. So roll backs x10; fire hydrants x10 each side; reverse fire hydrants x10 each side; mountain climbers x10 each side; and squat thrust x10.

Followed that up with some more yoga and pilates movements.

Quick chat with the gym manager, and he had me do Yes's x10, No's x10, Battle rope x20, Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10, Air squats from shallow graduating into deep, Samson lunges x5 each side ( never felt a lung so effective as today), and mountain climbers.

He also suggested that Air squats would for me be far more effective than a poorly performed smith squat due to my lack of flexibility.

So into the routine, as I had done all that, I didn't do the usual 10mins of cardio for warm up.

Air squats with just a bar, and has been suggested to me before, think also on here, I had a plate under each heel to force me to get a better technique. Think I'm guilty on the smiths on just primarily just shifting as much weight as possible, and just not thinking about form. The air squat just made me concentrate on form. So 74 reps, and my quads were on fire.

Dropped the calf raises, and on the suggestion of cal, did the bench press before the shoulder press. On the vid I watched yesterday, think he said on one exercise he'd dropped to a third of the weight initially and then worked back up to original weight, but concentrated on getting tension. So Bench press, grabbed a 45kg barbell, and did 6 second positive and 6 second negative, and really forced my hands together to create as much tension as possible, so creating loads of time under tension - 16 reps.

Shoulder press 30kg, again creating tension, bit disappointed at 6 reps, but think my form needed correcting here as my heels were off the mat, so ended up leaning back.

Pull downs, 6/6 cadence plus tension, 73kgs x9

Assisted chins, 6/6 + tension 54.5kg x7

Assisted dips, 6/6 + tension 54.5kg x7

Bicep curls 6/6 + tension 30kg x10 - so much more pump with only half the weight of before where I was doing 60kg

Tricep push down 6/6 + tension - due to lack of equipment had to compromise and do on the pull down machine - didn't really work, but 45kg x6

Wrist curls dropped as per Cal

SLDL dropped in favour of single leg air squat, did 10 reps each side - can't believe how hard these were after everything else - maybe move up the routine next time?

Side raises - dropped to 2x12kg and 6/6 - didn't see how I could create tension here, so open to suggestions?

30 mins on the treadmill afterwards - supposed to be 10mins, but got talking to the blonde 21yr old next to me, and seemed rude to get off any earlier lol

LR stretches x 5

Wrist stretches in 3 different positions 3times each side ( instead of wrist curls )

Shoulder stretches against the wall 3 times each side for around 20secs at a time

Calf raises no weight x20 - will gradually introduce weight via dumbbells, but primarily doing this for ankle flexibility not for the calves.

Critique as necessary, as feedback appreciated.

However really felt like I got more out of this workout with the tension, the slow cadence, and the concentration of form. I guess as time progresses the muscle memory will help here, but guess at 19months i've still not been doing this long enough for that.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

plod ive been focussing on total body tension for a good 18 months, when i got an email from ben paluski about his 5 secrets to growth, he made a huge thing of TBT and ive refocused even more.

another analogy from elliot hulse (yo elliot) (strengthcamp.com) is to imagine oiu have lightbulbs all over your body connected to all muscles.

you must turn them all on even to do a bicep curl (little toe muscles all the way thru to the top of ya head)

typically these bulbs go on and off thruout a lift.

get TBT get the fcukers alight and then as reps in a set get harder make those motherfcukers glow!!!!!

dont discount adding 1-2 sets to each remaining exercise, altho 1 brutal all out set is great, its hard to do with 100% of everything you have to give, 1 brutal set and not being able to do another is what i`d call the highest end of training and the hardest to do.

ive only ever done a set that brutal 2x.

i did one set of trap bar lifts and basically finished the workout after it.

but by dropping the small stuff i`d be surprised if you couldnt add sets to your remaining big compounds. dont go nuts tho and add too much.

if you think you have TBT nailed you wont have, you will find the more your focus on it the more levels of tension you`ll find.

for me linking my breathing into tesnion and whatever levers i`m using is absolutely crucial.

and as elliot would say, breathe into your balls dude!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks Cal, your advice is very much appreciated


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Forgot to say

The rotator cuff exercise and the shoulder stretches I used to do daily but slipped out of the routine.

These will be done daily again, and will be doing the agile 8 stuff daily also.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i just like talking sh1t mate 

some is real good s**t tho 

google an exercise.. the squat for example, look at as many diff sites as you can which describes form and technique.

certain phrases may stick out more than others, maybe 1 site will use a phrase that has fireworks going off in your head, cos you have an epiphany from the different phrasing..

then dissect all the bullet points and go into detail with each one.

for example it might read, keep your body tense thruout exercise..

of course i do, you may go (well i did) breathing, yeah i do that.. foot stance, yeah all good i used to go.. speeding thru bullet points lol..

i wasnt doing hardly any of it as well as i`m beginning to scratch the surface of now..

i`m still just a grasshopper. (you gotta be of an age and have watched "kung fu" in the 70`s to get that one lol)

http://www.martialdevelopment.com/wordpress/wp-content/images/kung-fu-master-po-and-caine.jpg


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i`m still just a grasshopper. (you gotta be of an age and have watched "kung fu" in the 70`s to get that one lol)
> 
> http://www.martialdevelopment.com/wordpress/wp-content/images/kung-fu-master-po-and-caine.jpg


Don't worry Cal, i'm old enough to understand that one :lol:

That and monkey on his cloud :lol:

I'm definately one where, sometimes it has to go in my head 2 or 3 times from different sources for it to truly register, which ain't always a bad thing as if you took everything on first hearing it, you could end up chopping and changing around all the time and compromising your training.

Talking s**t is good though if it provokes thought on the other persons part and if it causes them to always question their training. I think this is something Neil R has touched on a few times, as it allows you to progress and not to cause you to accept everything and stagnate. I think he said he's been in it 20+ years and is always questioning and looking to progress, or something along them lines.

No all is good, and hopefully I'll not lose sight of the need to create tension and perform with good form again.

The wealth of knowledge on here is something that needs to be embraced and used to build upon.

After all, it's far more important to listen to a man (or woman) who freely gives his time and knowledge for free, than to listen to a man who you are paying to tell you something. By the way, I don't mean you shouldn't listen to someone you are paying, i.e such as say people on here you are being coached by, just that just because it's freely given it's no less important. If we can't learn from the likes of forums such as this, then what is the point of their existence.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Normally have Monday off completely.

However as I wanted to get into a daily flexibility regime, I spent 45mins after work.

18 sets of rotator cuff - 3 exercises 3 times each side

Roll backs

Fire hydrants

Reverse fire hydrants

Mountain climbers

Squat thrusts

Samson lunges

Hamstring stretches

Plus various other chest shoulder and ankle stretches


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i really really need to do RC exercises so i applaud you for being bothered matey, but dont go nuts and **** your RC up tho by doing too many sets lol

ive injured myself for months from overstretching 

its just a muscle like any other


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Airline broke on me lorry earlier so didn't get to train before this evenings Pilates class

Did 2 mile on the rower first, then agile 8, then Pilates

Rowing was horrible as air con had broke and didn't enjoy the class as me sciatica kicked in big time and now, an hour later still in agony


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Trained at lunch time doing streamlined routine as per Sunday.

Continued with the 6/6 cadence and creating tension.

Left details in car, but one thing I noticed was on Bicep curls I went up 5kgs on the barbell but didn't seem to create as much tension as Sunday and I got less pump. Just wondering if I should drop back down to get the pump back.

Went back after work and did body attack

Sciatica giving me bit of grief but thought through it to finish the class


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

5kg is too big a jump, kudos for doing 3x3 cadence.. i cant add weight for long at that speed at all.

in fact 3x3 cadence should have you adding no more than 1kg especially if your hitting the contractions like you say...


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Ok Cal, i'll drop back down, as it felt more effective Sunday, so that is where I need to be.

Dropped the RC to every other day instead of everyday, from what you've said


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just trying to keep you focussed on the basics plod


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

RC tonight

3x12 in/out left and 3x12 right

3x12 up/down left and 3x12 right

3x12 forward back left and 3x12 right

Agile 8

Roll backs x10

Fire hydrant x10 left, x10 right

Reverse fire hydrant x10 left, x10 right

Mountain climbers x10

Squat thrusts x10

Body Attack x60mins


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Supposed to train today, but left shoulder in pain. Considered training around it, but thought better of that, so decided to do some cardio instead.

35mins on the cross ramp cross trainer

35mins on the treadmill


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> Forgot to say
> 
> Weigh in was 115.5kgs, or 18st 2lb in old money, so 1.2kgs down on this time last week. Fingers crossed get into the 17's in 7 days time  .


114.2kgs this morning, so another 1.3kgs off this week

17st 13lbs so got in the 17's at last

Target is another 3lb this week to hit 9stone weight loss


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

60min Body Attack, followed by 60mins Yoga this morning


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Another 50mins cardio savo

30 mins cross ramp cross trainer

20 mins treadmill

Plus agile 8 exercises I've been doing on top of that

I don't know what it is, as I'm the lightest ive been in years, but I feel so fat

Some weeks I physically feel like I know I've made progress and yet this week when instead of losing 2lbs, I've lost 3 lbs but I feel worse in myself. Weird or what?


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey mate not been on your thread for ages. Really well done on your weight lose mate. Keep it up


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks Bud


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Plod said:


> Another 50mins cardio savo
> 
> 30 mins cross ramp cross trainer
> 
> ...


the closer you get the more discriminating you get lol..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> the closer you get the more discriminating you get lol..


It's funny you should say that, as when I was 16, I hit 19 stone, went on a diet, and got down to 14, but didn't like the way I was, and put 3stone back on, and stayed between 17&18 for next 10ish years, as I was happy with that.

Difference now is exercise, so can't see me getting into the situation above.

In my mind, this is what I want this time, .......well, all I *did* want was to get to where I am now, being if you took it as 14stone being ideal for my height and build, then being 3 or 4 stone overweight. I actually want to lose the belly completely, and look good, for the second time in my life(well if you count the short time I got down to 14 and didn't like it as the first, lol)


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Had 4 days off the weights due to the left shoulder hurting.

Come to the conclusion I shouldn't do the push ups during the body attack class, as it's hampering recovery from weights sessions. I already had an inkling the last few sessions, but now i'm convinced. Don't want to give up the class, as my CV conditioning has improved drastically since starting the class.

So into the gym at lunch time.

For the first time I took a pre workout, if you don't count black coffee which i've been drinking prior to workouts whenever possible.

It was a sample of Turbo, and directions were to take 30-45mins prior, and felt a little different 15-20mins after taking, but after that, I felt no different.

In the agile 8, I've only been doing the last 5 exercises, but today, I did no. 1 as well, which was foam rolling IT bands. God damn it, did that hurt, lol

I then did yes's x10, no's x10, battle rope, atlas stone/swimming stretch, shallow into deep air squats.

Then the last 5 of the agile 8: roll backs into v press down x10; fire hydrants left x10 & right x10; reverse fire hydrants left x10 and right x10; mountain climbers x10; and, squat thrusts x10.

Into the routine and kept with the 6/6 cadence, and wherever possible plenty of tension.

Air squats x103 (+23)

Shoulder press - last time I used the BB, but due to lack of shoulder flexibility I used the machine today, so 55kg x10

Pull Downs 72kg x11 (+1)

Bench press 65kg x9 (+5kg)

Assisted Chins 54.5kg x8 (+1) - changed the grip from hands in line to hands facing each other as thought it increased the tension

Assisted Dips 54.5kg x8 (+1)

Tricep push downs 150lb x15 (+10lb)

Dumbbell side raises 2x12kg x15 - think it's time to move back up the weight on these as 15 is too much

Onto the treadmill at incline 15, and started at 6.4kph, up to 6.8, then 15, back to 6.4 and last 20secs down to 4.8

Stretching to finish: LR stretches x5, wrist x3, in 3 positions each hand, shoulder stretches x3 each side, and ankle stretches (calf raises on a step 3x10)


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> 114.2kgs this morning, so another 1.3kgs off this week
> 
> 17st 13lbs so got in the 17's at last
> 
> Target is another 3lb this week to hit 9stone weight loss


Weird one, but some reason I feel I need to explain further.

There was a time where I weighed myself once a week, and then I just stopped as scales are just not the end all and be all as we know.

However I think i've got a bit obsessed, and just merely tracking progress and making sure everything is going to plan, but i've been weighing myself daily 

I know, probably a bad idea, but just making sure it's all working right, especially with cheat day.

As of late I usually put roughly 2lb on after cheat day, but then by the morning of the cheat day the following week i'm down 4lb, so 2lb overall.

Monday -116.6; Tuesday 116.3; Wednesday 115.7; Thursday 114.1; Friday 113.4, Saturday 114.2

However I ended up going the toilet 5 times saturday, and yet this morning I was 114.6kgs, so only up 0.4kg on yesterday after cheat day, but up 1.2 on friday.

I wonder whether I was backed up a little after friday morning, and I actually 'in theory' lost more last week?

Not that bothered, as I want to keep it at about 2lb a week, and just wonder whether that is why I felt a little weird yesterday when I said I felt fat

Probably too much info and you didn't need to know, but sometimes it's nice to get thoughts out in the open when you don't think you can express them to anyone else.

Yeah, alright, I'll shut up now, I'm full of s**t ...... no, hang on, that was yesterday, lol


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

The 2lb from cheat was most probably 75% water. This is why daily weighing is not really recommended - too many variables.



Plod said:


> Weird one, but some reason I feel I need to explain further.
> 
> There was a time where I weighed myself once a week, and then I just stopped as scales are just not the end all and be all as we know.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> The 2lb from cheat was most probably 75% water. This is why daily weighing is not really recommended - too many variables.


My sister always seems to be dieting, but when I first started last year, her advice was only to weigh myself once a week and keep it at the same time, because as you say, too many variables.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> The 2lb from cheat was most probably 75% water.


I'm not used to feeling like this so help me out here please

The reason I felt fat (like I'm not already lol) is how much more wobbly the skin feels in my abdominal area. Would this be because of water retention?

Apologise if it seems a stupid question to some of you, but this is new to me after all the years of being a fat(ter) git


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> I'm not used to feeling like this so help me out here please
> 
> The reason I felt fat (like I'm not already lol) is how much more wobbly the skin feels in my abdominal area. Would this be because of water retention?
> 
> Apologise if it seems a stupid question to some of you, but this is new to me after all the years of being a fat(ter) git


Could be.

When you eat 'clean' you are eliminating or cutting right down on sodium and other things which hold water in the body, and some weight loss initially is your body just cleaning out the excess water, salts, sugars. A cheat if it's dirty enough puts those ingredients back in. I can hold up to 6lbs of water if I've really gone to town and it just comes off 3-4 days later. I feel puffy in my face, hands and calves so don't know if you had this?Also a cheat can muck up your salt balance.

To gain 1lb of fat you require 3500kcals, and to lose 1lb of fat you need to expend 3500kcals than you take in. Unless you ate 7000kcals over your requirements then was the same in deficit then following days there's no way you gained then lost 2lbs of fat from your cheat.

Hope that makes sense, by the way the figures are only rough but they give you an idea what's required.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

PS some people prefer not to cheat, or to have some extra portions of clean food in order to avoid the headscrew fluctations.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> Could be.
> 
> When you eat 'clean' you are eliminating or cutting right down on sodium and other things which hold water in the body, and some weight loss initially is your body just cleaning out the excess water, salts, sugars. A cheat if it's dirty enough puts those ingredients back in. I can hold up to 6lbs of water if I've really gone to town and it just comes off 3-4 days later. I feel puffy in my face, hands and calves so don't know if you had this?Also a cheat can muck up your salt balance.
> 
> ...


The veins that were popping out in my hands and forearms have done a runner so would make sense.

Probably a bit guilty of not keeping fluids up over the weekend also so my body may have held onto some.

During the week whilst at work I carry 6litres with me to make sure I drink loads, but don't have a system in place over the weekend 

At least I can recognise now if I'm holding onto water, which would correlate to the scales which gave a water reading of 37.9% yesterday


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

You've made gret progress so far Plod. Given your current updates, I think you are now at the stage of 'tweaking' your diet further.

Loose skin after such a substantial weigh loss, will always be an issue, skin never retracts as quickly as the fat loss coming off underneath.

A trick some 'older' bodybuilders use, and something publicised by Kerry Kayes, is to use Preparation H (or equivalent) to assist the contraction of the skin.

I suffered something similar (not to the same extent as yourself) and that is why I have resolved to stay leaner in the offseason.

As Rose says, fluctuations like this are common (as you've seen from my Journal I can gain 9lbs in a day from a high-carb day), but having a higher "clean carb" day helps to boost the metabolism and reduces the risk of your body going into starvation mode.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Cheers Neil

Yep, got to agree with you on the tweaking of the diet. I've been thinking along the same lines the last week or two, and whilst i'm happy with meals 1-4,and 6, it's meal 5 that is my achilles heel for me.

Going to have a look for some more inspiration for meals.

Tonight was good, as had homemade burgers as per extreme's recipe, with sweet potato chips, home grown beetroot, and a little salad.

One of the other nights is chicken and salad in wholemeal pittas, but I know the pitta isn't probably a good idea, so whilst the wife and son can have that, I might just have the chicken and the salad.

Will work on the others as well.

As for the loose skin, I do have something that is supposed to tighten the skin, so will give that a try later I reckon, otherwise I'll try the Prep H cream as suggested, as I have heard that before.

Many thanks for the help and encouragement


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> Cheers Neil
> 
> Yep, got to agree with you on the tweaking of the diet. I've been thinking along the same lines the last week or two, and whilst i'm happy with meals 1-4,and 6, it's meal 5 that is my achilles heel for me.
> 
> ...


I swear by bio oil and a bit of skin brushing - doesn't have to be a fancy brush mind just bog standard bath/back brush.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I guess the skin brushing just stimulates the skin does it, and that encourages it to tighten up?

Never heard of the Bio oil before, but just had a quick google


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I trained today, but not entirely sure whether it was a wise decision.

Yesterday I ended up in bed at 2030 as felt so shattered, and didn't feel much better this morning, so I was seriously in two minds whether to train or not.

The decision to do so, was I thought it might perk me up a bit.

Warm up was yes's x10, no's x10, battle rope x10, air squats x10, atlas stone/swimming stretch x10, and mountain climbers.

All with slow cadence and concentrating on tension as per workouts of late

Deadlifts 70kg x16

Shoulder press 30kg x10

Chest press 2x26kg DB x10 - been using Olympic bar lately, but thought I'd mix it up a bit, by using DB's for this once a week, but didn't know where to start, hence the 26's

Pull Downs 73kg x11 (+1kg)

Assisted Chins 54.5kg x8 (0)

Assisted Dips 54.5kg x8 (0)

Bicep Curls 30kg x10 (0)

Tricep push downs 160lb x12

One legged air squat x12 each leg

DB side raises 2x14kg x10

Treadmill for 10mins

LR stretches x5

Wrist, shoulder, and ankle stretches for approx 5mins to finish.

Shoulders are killing me, but I know I've been doing too much there with the strength sections of the Body Attack classes being detrimental to my recovery. I'll be sitting out these sections in further classes from now on.

Really struggled for strength today, but was determined to at least maintain previous weight/reps and not to slip back. If the shoulders don't improve by Thursday, I'm going to skip a workout to give them chance to come back in better for Sunday. Like I say, I'm convinced it's the push ups during Body Attack is the key problem here.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> I trained today, but not entirely sure whether it was a wise decision.
> 
> Yesterday I ended up in bed at 2030 as felt so shattered, and didn't feel much better this morning, so I was seriously in two minds whether to train or not.
> 
> The decision to do so, was I thought it might perk me up a bit.


Well feeling no better 

Don't suppose helped by only 5hrs sleep, and 11 hours driving today.

Went Body Attack but Sciatica was so bad I had to walk out after 15mins 

Cancelling tomorrows class and just going to refrain from exercise till Saturday and review.

Got 3/4 days off next week so was hoping to make it till end of week, but think its all caught up with me.

On another note

Had shower, used body scrub, put shower on as hot as possible to open up skin pores, slapped the feck out of my stomach to do the same, and about to apply skin tightening fluid and then wrap myself up in shrink wrap

Hope it works lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Was suggested to me I 'might' be over training, and didn't want to think that myself, as couldn't see it, but then again, that's the point, YOU DON'T lol

However, I'm more inclined to think I've got a virus, as I've got no energy at all, bit like flu. Head is banging, but then again, when isn't it  and a bit congested.

Feels hard not to train, especially when the misses is still booked into the classes I do, and still wants taking and picking up

Was hoping to bring it back in tomorrow, but the way I still feel i.e. mo improvement, I'm not sure 



Plod said:


> 114.2kgs this morning, so another 1.3kgs off this week
> 
> 17st 13lbs so got in the 17's at last
> 
> Target is another 3lb this week to hit 9stone weight loss


Can't see me losing anymore weight this week without the exercise, so weigh in is 112.9kgs, so again, another 1.3kgs off this week, so 17st 10lbs, so made target of total weight loss of 9 stone.

Gives me 10weeks to hit next target of 10 stone weight loss.

Might give myself a target of being 100kg or less by Xmas.

Makes you think with the exercise what I might of achieved this week?

Did substitute a couple of the evening meals (meal 5) I'm not particularly happy with, with a Pro-6.

Was hoping to do the same last night, but misses had day off, and had already prepared it by time I finished work, which was chicken and stuffing, with home grown potatoes and green beans. Seemed rude to tell her I didn't fancy it, plus thought the carbs from the spuds might perk me up, and the green beans would be good full stop. Just the stuffing I guess would be real bad.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Felt like cra9 still last night, and misses kept telling me to cancel classes today, but thought I'd leave it till last minute (up till 2 hrs prior without cancellation fee)

Banged some cold and flu tabs down me last night, and again this morning, and still didn't feel quite right up till the 2 hours, but thought I'd give it a go.

Suddenly perked up about 15mins beforehand to my surprise 

So did some hamstring stretches, torso stretches, and general warm up, then 60min Body Attack class, and carried on stretching after for 10mins, then 60mins Yoga.

Feeling good for doing them. Still not 100%, but so glad I didn't cancel.

Looking forward to actual training tomorrow


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Still not 100%, but a lot better than i've been feeling this week. MAybe the fact i've got a few days off this week might be helping lol

Warm up was yes's x10, no's x10, battle rope x10, air squats x10, atlas stone/swimming stretch x10, and mountain climbers. Plus roll backs into v push down x10, fire hydrant x10 each side, and reverse fire hydrants x10 each side.

All with slow cadence and concentrating on tension (where possible) as per workouts of late

Squats with just bar x126 (+23)

Shoulder press 30kg x12 (+2)

Chest press 2x30kg DB x9 (+2x4kg)

Pull Downs 72kg x12 (+1)

Assisted Chins 54.5kg x8 (0)

Assisted Dips 54.5kg x8 (0)

Bicep Curls 35kg x5+1pr (+5kg) - although the order I write this down is how I have it on the sheet, I quite often do bicep curls before the chins and dips, but today did it as per laid out, and felt a lot more difficult, although again, I've just remembered Cal's advice to go up in smaller increments on this one - DOH!!!!!

Tricep push downs 160lb x14 (+2)

One legged air squat x13 each leg (+1 each leg)

DB side raises 2x16kg x10 (+2x2kg)

Treadmill for 20mins incline 15 sp6.4 to start, up to 6.8, and finishing on 7.2

LR stretches x5

Wrist, shoulder, and ankle stretches for approx 5mins to finish.

72mins total - normally try and keep it below the hour, but just fancied doing a bit extra on the treadmill for some reason

Got grief from the gym manager  All though I'm not paying him, and he's a qualified PT, he seems to have taken me under his wing, and reckons I shouldn't be doing Attack followed by Yoga on Saturday mornings. Personally I don't see a problem with it, as just see a cardio session followed by a stretching session. He reckons I should be limiting myself to an hour at a time

Think I might ask the question in a thread of it's own as likely to get missed in my journal.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Warm up was yes's x10, no's x10, battle rope x10, air squats x10, atlas stone/swimming stretch x10, and mountain climbers. Plus roll backs into v push down x10, fire hydrant x10 each side, and reverse fire hydrants x10 each side.

All with slow cadence and concentrating on tension (where possible) as per workouts of late

Squats with just bar x151 (+25) quads were on fire when finished

Shoulder press 30kg x12 (0)

Chest press 2x32kg DB x7 (+2x2kg)

Pull Downs 81kg x10 (+9kg)

Assisted Chins 54.5kg x5 (-3)

Assisted Dips 54.5kg x8 (0)

Bicep Curls 35kg x10 (+5) - bit miffed after the chins, so really forced tension, and tried to get the mind muscle connection going as much as poss, which seems to have worked lol

Tricep push downs 170lb x12 (+10lb)

One legged air squat x14 each leg (+1 each leg)

DB side raises 2x18kg x7 (+2x2kg)

Treadmill for 10mins incline 15 sp7 to start, up to 7.2, and finishing on 7.6

LR stretches x5

Wrist, shoulder, and ankle stretches for approx 5mins to finish.

59mins total


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Got a few days off work, so today we spent in Stratford upon Avon

Confession - had an ice cream, wasn't being weak as such, just thought sod it, i'm on holiday, i'm having one

Maybe i'll pay the price come weigh in end of week, but that's the gamble lol


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't beat yourself up over an ice cream mate. You have a few days off enjoy yourself.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Did 60min Yoga class last night 

Sciatica didn't bother me at all, but then I hadn't been sat in the lorry all day

Need a new seat in there me thinks lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

sitting is worse than standing for long periods on your back (sciatica) have you ever tried using a wedge or lol those beaded seat covers..

the wedge increases the angle between back and thighs making you in a stronger position.. just a thought..

another thought is body attack sounds a bit like a workout so your training chest on top of your weight sessions..

neil r is fanatical about his cardio and his fat loss.. he`s a big walker  as am i


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I wouldn't say I'm fanatical. I do it out of neccessity.

...but yes, I'm a big walker, I walk twice a day currently, for about 25minutes at a time  :lol:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

my bad just being colorful


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Answers highlighted in bold 



TheCrazyCal said:


> sitting is worse than standing for long periods on your back (sciatica) have you ever tried using a wedge or lol those beaded seat covers..
> 
> the wedge increases the angle between back and thighs making you in a stronger position.. just a thought.. *The seat is quite adjustable, so could angle the front down more and the back up if that's what you mean. *
> 
> ...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yup try and angle your seat 

is it possible to tense your stabilizing muscles around your shoulders more and try to isolate them?

so the power then comes from arms and chest..

dropping them sounds good lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Answers in Bold 



TheCrazyCal said:


> yup try and angle your seat  *Boss giving me extra bonus if I do 2.5hr job on Friday, so will try that out then *
> 
> is it possible to tense your stabilizing muscles around your shoulders more and try to isolate them?
> 
> ...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

how do you feel after bench compared to pressups?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Just done Body Attack

No power section tonight so that suited me fine 



TheCrazyCal said:


> how do you feel after bench compared to pressups?


I feel a bit more destroyed after press ups TBH, but just assumed that was because I wasn't recovered from the FBW

Are you suggesting, that press ups on a 114kg frame is more effective than bench?(based on my response above)

And if so, that I should swap out, or at least try swapping out for a period to see if they are more effevtive???


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Warm up: no's x10, yes's x10, battle rope x10, atlas stone/ swimming stretch x10, squats x10, Samson lunges x10 each side, roll back into v pushdown x10, fire hydrants x10 l+r, reverse fire hydrants x10 L+R, mountain climbers x10, squat thrust x10.

Shoulder dislocates x10, then into air squats with just bar x175 (+24)

Slow cadence and concentrating on tension

Shoulder press 35kg x9 (+5kg)

Pull down 82kg x9+1pr (+1+1pr)

Chest press 2x32kg db x7 (+2)

Assisted chins 54.5kg x9 (+1)

Assisted dips 54.5kg x8 (0)

Bicep curls 35kg x10+1pr (+1pr)

Tricep push down 180lb x12 (+10lb)

One leg air squat x13 L+R (-1)

DB side raises 2x18kg x6 (0)

Think I might have been spent by last 2 lol

10mins treadmill incl 15 sp 7.2 to 8.0 finishing on 7.2

LR stretches x5 wrist stretches x3 in 3 positions, shoulder/ chest stretches x3 L+R, ankle stretches x2

62mins total


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nah i was just wondering if you felt after bench press that you`d hit your shoulders more than chest as you feel after press ups..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

With the DB's on bench it does feel like its hitting my shoulders

Maybe go back to BB?

Anyway body attack tonight

Through power section I just held a plank instead


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i feel shoulders more on db`s..

jsut wondered of you could tuck shoulders back more ie by tightening middle back more, bringing more tension into chest whilst isolating shoulders as theyre pinned back..

taking them out of the equation..

nah stick with your db cycle, when you peak you could change to BB.. maybe.. too much change around these days for me lol..

how long was the plank?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Was planning on a bit of cardio this morning, but didn't sleep too good, so stayed in bed an extra hour and rested.

See how I feel later

Answers in bold 



TheCrazyCal said:


> i feel shoulders more on db`s..
> 
> jsut wondered of you could tuck shoulders back more ie by tightening middle back more, bringing more tension into chest whilst isolating shoulders as theyre pinned back..
> 
> ...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

great time mate!

theres always room for improving form..

greater efficiency, more control = more power, more weight used blah blah..

every week im going up a kg on 5x5 i find i need more tension to get the lift, every week i`m JUST about finding a lil more to get the increment.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Weigh in : 112.6 kg

Only 0.3kg lighter than last week, but I thought I felt better so hopefully I've put some mass on this week and dropped more fat

Had a mate who I hadn't seen since I started this new diet around start of May, come down street, look at me, look away, and if I hadn't said his name wouldn't if recognised me, so obviously the 12.9kgs I've lost since then make a huge difference 

Lets see how we get on with the next 12.6


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Roll backs into v pushdown, fire hydrants normal and reverse, mountain climbers, squat thrusts and some hamstring stretches.

Then 60 min Body Attack

Held plank whilst they did push ups, into side plank each side, back to plank and into side plank with lifting and dropping hips whilst in it to work obliques

Then 60min Yoga class


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

The lad hasn't been the gym for most of the school holidays, so needed to get him back into the routine.

So took him back up there and did 40mins whilst there myself.

10 mins cross ramp

15 mins treadmill

15 mins on the bike


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol pennies just dropped...

so thats OVER 2 hours of exercise, rest hard on sunday bud!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> lol pennies just dropped...
> 
> so thats OVER 2 hours of exercise, rest hard on sunday bud!


Oh Bugger! too late

Got the lad to take a pic of me in the gym. Not the best as off my phone 

View attachment 5427


Anyway......

Warm up:

No's x10, Yes's x10, battle rope x10, atlas stone/swimming stretch x10, squats shallow to deep x10, samson lunges x10 L+R.

6 out of 8 of the Agile 8 - foam rolled IT bands (not nice, lol) fire hydrants x10 L+R, reverse fire hydrants x10 L+R, Squat thrusts x10, mountain climbers x10, rollbacks into v pushdown x10

Routine: as per normal, slow cadence, no rest, and concentrating on tension where possible

Air Squats x180 (+5)

Shoulder press 35kg x 10 (+5kg)

Lat Pull down 82kg x12 (+3)

Chest press 2x32kg x8 (+1)

Assisted chins 54.5kg x8 (0)

Assisted dips 54.5kg x9 (+1)

Bicep curl 40kg x6 (+5kg)

Tricep push down 190lb x10 (+10lb)

One legged air squat x14 L+R (0)

DB side raises 2x20kg x8 (18's being used, so wasn't supposed to move up yet as hadn't hit target

treadmill incl 15 sp 6.4 up to 6.8 for 20mins

LR stretches x5, then chest shoulder, wrist and ankle stretches for around 5 mins

68 mins total


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Not sure this is a wise decision, as still quite embarassed by my physique but.......... 

Try not to be too harsh please, I know I need plenty of work, but appear to be getting a bit of a v going

Arms look disapointing in that, but maybe I needed to have them tilted further back, but flexibility an issue

View attachment 5428


View attachment 5429


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

oddd how you build a picture of someone in your mind..

you are FCUK ALL like i imagined..

youre looking really well mate.

chest up and head up abit more will make your shoulders come back abit, ( i have a similar prob with shoulder flexibility)

i suspect having your arms up flatters the old tum abit, but basically you aint fat anymore...

i do think youre now entering the stage where you`ll find out how much muscle your building or simply revealing what you already had, by your higher frequency of exercise.

imo big guys can train more frequently as they have more muscle than an ecto to potentially lose and still look ok on it. (if that makes sense)

in the past ive looked like a ripped skeleton on high frequency training and cardio..

takes cohones to stick pics up and you have grapefruits!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks Cal


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey mate there is no need to be embarassed at all. You have come a bloody long way. You should be proud :biggrin:


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow, impressed but I'm afraid I have to say to you what I say to anyone else - what about your quads and hams?

Soz it's an area people forget about and that I like to see!

Apart from that waist and abs looking good.

Turn hands round from the back and your peaks'll pop out BUT mind muscle connection comes with practice.

Might sound a bit cheeky/smarmy/sexist but the blokes do it to the ladies so I'm going to do it now. Your build is the sort of build I like on a man. Can't speak for any other women though and of course most important is the personal health and fitness benefit, but I thought I'd say what I thought.

Oh and you definitely ain't fat any more, you've become an fit person well done mate.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Replies in Bold



lancashirerose said:


> Wow, impressed but I'm afraid I have to say to you what I say to anyone else - what about your quads and hams?
> 
> Soz it's an area people forget about and that I like to see!
> 
> ...


Many thanks, for being constructive


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

As stated before, skin is a bit loose on top of legs, so apologies, and probably doesn't help being a bit pale on legs, but should show quads

View attachment 5432


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

It's surprising how your goals can change, but really had me thinking earlier.

I reckon come April next year, when I've finished paying for the car, and thus finances are better, I'm going to hire someone to coach me proper, and let's see how far we can go, lol


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

You've had some stonking thighs, hopefully you can add to them which'll help with the skin. I find lunges very good for stimulating inner quads but some people find the inner thigh machine is better, in fact caught a male bber on one this weekend - he's says it works in that area for him.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> It's surprising how your goals can change, but really had me thinking earlier.
> 
> I reckon come April next year, when I've finished paying for the car, and thus finances are better, I'm going to hire someone to coach me proper, and let's see how far we can go, lol


I'd say you're hooked


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Warm up:

No's x10, Yes's x10, battle rope x10, atlas stone/swimming stretch x10, squats shallow to deep x10, samson lunges x10 L+R.

5 out of 8 of the Agile 8 - fire hydrants x10 L+R, reverse fire hydrants x10 L+R, Squat thrusts x10, mountain climbers x10, rollbacks into v pushdown x10

Routine: as per normal, slow cadence, no rest, and concentrating on tension where possible

Air Squats x184 (+4)

Shoulder press 35kg x 11 (+1)

Lat Pull down 91kg x8 (+9kg)

Chest press 2x32kg x9 (+1)

Assisted chins 54.5kg x9 (0)

Assisted dips 54.5kg x8 (-1)

Bicep curl 40kg x6 (0)

Tricep push down 190lb x9 (-1)

One legged air squat x14 L+R (0)

DB side raises 2x16kg x10 - 18's being used, and so were 20's, and didn't think I was ready for 22's, so just did a set of 10 on the 16's

treadmill incl 15 sp 6.4 up to 6.8 for 20mins

LR stretches x5, then chest shoulder, wrist and ankle stretches for around 5 mins

67 mins total

First half seems to have gone well, then second half either maintained or dropped one rep. Maybe the jump back up to 91kg on the lat pull down took a bit more out of me than expected, but short of cheating and putting small plates on the pegs (which if caught, can't imagine going down to well) was stuck with the fact that it's 2x4.5kg plates to move up the stack (or down as the case may be lol)


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hey mate looks like the legs are coming on. Nice to see you are making more plans :smile:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

1.5 miles on the rower in 9m 22secs as a warm up ready for 60min Pilates class


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

One legged air squat?is that piston squat?Up and down on one leg, other leg stuck out in front?do you use anything for support?

If so well done.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> One legged air squat?is that piston squat?Up and down on one leg, other leg stuck out in front?do you use anything for support?
> 
> If so well done.


Yes Piston squat. Yes, I do use side of a machine just to support me at present, but will work on it


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

45mins Body Attack class tonight

No power section, but right shoulder been giving me a bit of grief for over a week

Tempted to drop full body tomorrow, still do Body Attack tomorrow, but drop out of the power section.

This will work two fold: first, give shoulder a rest, and secondly (Cal will love this lol ) will see how I get on with just 2 workouts and see how recovery is. Sunday I worked out early, and had a relaxing rest of day, and Monday wasn't strenuous, and think Tuesdays workout benefited from more rest.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Following on from breakfast thread, and comments made, thinking of trying to drop more carbs out the diet to see how affects lethargy 90mins post eating.

I currently have 100g turkey, 100g broccoli, and 100g sweet potato

Looking for ideas for substitute for the sweet potato? More veg?

Feel bit constipated so I'm thinking more fibre??


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I got up to 18 reps for assisted pistons but never progressed to weighted, or 100% bodyweight.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Plod said:


> Following on from breakfast thread, and comments made, thinking of trying to drop more carbs out the diet to see how affects lethargy 90mins post eating.
> 
> I currently have 100g turkey, 100g broccoli, and 100g sweet potato
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with more veg, what about rice or your good ole white spuds?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well i`m allways glad to see someone try 2x lol but ive not actually anything against 3x a week, just not with that routine lol, my 3 days split is extremely minimal lol

go for a non strenuous walk instead 

dance around your living room to a bit of pistols for half an hour lol..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

60 min body attack class

Plank'd through the power section

Did a 2min plank, then 2x1min


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Cardio after work

Been avoiding the AMT machine as it sets my sciatica off, but there was a young lady I wanted to talk to on one, so thought sod it, let's see how we get on.

25mins, covering 4.96kms, but really struggled the last 10 with the above problem 

Thought I'd do 10mins on the stepper, but got to that and sweat was pouring off me in buckets, heart was racing, and breathing heavy, so thought it's doing me some good, and aimed for 15mins. Got to that, and aimed for 20, by which time I'd done 142 floors, so wanted to make 150, and so it went on, and thought I'd do 25mins, which was 179 floors, so thought it be rude not to do 200 floors, which was just under 28mins, so carried on till 30mins lol. 216 floors, 3224 steps, 2.3kms.

Felt quite wasted after that, but finished off with 10mins moderate walk on treadmill to act as a cool down.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> Weigh in : 112.6 kg
> 
> Only 0.3kg lighter than last week, but I thought I felt better so hopefully I've put some mass on this week and dropped more fat


Weigh in : 112.1kg

Down another 0.5kg from last week, or smidge over a1lb

Had quite a few comments this week, so obviously more in it than just the scales. A woman asked me Thursday if I'd lost more weight this week and I said it would only be about a pound, and she seemed quite shocked!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> Weigh in : 112.1kg
> 
> Down another 0.5kg from last week, or smidge over a1lb
> 
> Had quite a few comments this week, so obviously more in it than just the scales. A woman asked me Thursday if I'd lost more weight this week and I said it would only be about a pound, and she seemed quite shocked!


I find I plod along (ha ha) for weeks then suddenly look and feel much smaller, although the scales have hardly budged. Could be body recomping too.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

So this morning

Warm up: No's x10; Yes's x10; Battle rope x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10

3 sets of Rotator Cuff - 12x In/Out L+R; 12x Up/Down L+R; 12 x front to opposite side back L+R

Started Agile 8 stuff: Roll backs into V push down x10; Fire hydrants x10 L+R; Reverse Fire hydrants x10 L+R

Body Attack class started then for 60mins - planked out the power section: counted to 120, child's pose for 10secs, planked counting to 60, child's pose for 10 secs, planked counting to 60.

Then 60min Yoga class - couple of moves I took a lower option to rest my shoulders.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> I find I plod along (ha ha) for weeks then suddenly look and feel much smaller, although the scales have hardly budged. Could be body recomping too.


Yeah, I thought I felt better, and yet I'm only 1lb down, so must be body recomp.

End weight isn't a concern, so body recomp is all good 

Plenty of comments as said this week, so happy with that


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Plod said:


> but there was a young lady I wanted to talk to on one, so thought sod it, let's see how we get on.


Candle lit dinner in the works?


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Plod said:


> Yeah, I thought I felt better, and yet I'm only 1lb down, so must be body recomp.
> 
> End weight isn't a concern, so body recomp is all good
> 
> Plenty of comments as said this week, so happy with that


Good to hear you are getting some positive comments mate. Bet that makes you feel good :biggrin:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

daddy123 said:


> Good to hear you are getting some positive comments mate. Bet that makes you feel good :biggrin:


Mainly came from women, but one of the big guys in the gym, came up, and said I was doing really good, so THAT did feel good


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Plod said:


> Mainly came from women, but one of the big guys in the gym, came up, and said I was doing really good, so THAT did feel good


Hey mate take all the positive comments as good male or female. You deserve them mate.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Feels great doesn't it Plod?? I often get a comments as in my lone of work i bump into people i haven't seen for a while very often!! Happened today too!! Keep it up, onwards and upwards!!!!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

daddy123 said:


> Hey mate take all the positive comments as good male or female. You deserve them mate.


Thanks mate 



SoldierSmudge said:


> Feels great doesn't it Plod?? I often get a comments as in my lone of work i bump into people i haven't seen for a while very often!! Happened today too!! Keep it up, onwards and upwards!!!!


Damn right lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Warm up:

Started off with some hamstring stretches, as particularly poor area for me.

No's x10, Yes's x10, battle rope x10, atlas stone/swimming stretch x10, squats shallow to deep x10, samson lunges x10 L+R.

Rotator cuff -18 sets: 3x12 L+R in/out; 3x12 L+R up/down; 3x12 L+R front to opposite back

6 out of 8 of the Agile 8 - Foam rolled my IT bands (which sadistic f**k dreamt up that idea lol) , rollbacks into v pushdown x10, fire hydrants x10 L+R, reverse fire hydrants x10 L+R, Squat thrusts x10, mountain climbers x10

Routine: as per normal, slow cadence, no rest, and concentrating on tension where possible

Air Squats x200 (+16) wanted to give up after only 20 odd, but dug deep, and kept wanting to give up, but got a second wind at 100, so pushed on

Shoulder press 41kg x 10 - was going to sack it off, as shoulder been playing up, but decided it might be ok to do on a machine - so knocked out a set of 10, could of done more but thought be best to edge on the side of caution

Lat Pull down 91kg x9 (+1)

Chest press 2x32kg x9+pr (+pr)

Assisted chins 54.5kg x10 (+1)

Assisted dips 54.5kg x8 (same as last time, but still down by 1)

Bicep curl 40kg x7 (+1)

Tricep push down 190lb x17 (+7)

Area I use for Pistol squats was busy, so did the lat raises first, but it was busy after so went for SLDL - 85kg x16

DB side raises 2x18kg x10

treadmill incl 15 sp 6.4 up to 7.8 for 20mins

LR stretches x5, then chest shoulder, wrist and ankle stretches for around 5 mins

89 mins total - bit longer than expected, but think I was doing Rotator cuff for 10mins, and unracking the oly bar, and racking it back up for the SLDL's used up time


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Been doing a fair bit of research on sports massages, and how it can help with sciatica

Seriously tempted to find the dosh, and get myself booked in.

Think a full body would help, as got the problems with my shoulder flexibility, hip flexibility, sciatica, and tight hamstrings, all of which appear can be improved through sports massage.

As a bonus, I've read it can improve skin flexibility, so that would be a bonus as well 

Doesn't help it cost me £220 yesterday in Specsavers, but will have to find a way


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Bit of a dissapointing workout TBH

Started with warm up

No's x10, Yes's x10, battle rope x10, atlas stone/swimming stretch x10, samson lunges x10 L+R, shoulder dislocates x10

Agile 8: 6 of the 8 - Foam rolled IT bands; Roll backs into V push down x10; Fire hydrants x10 L+R; Reverse Fire Hydrants x10 L+R; Mountain climbers x10; Squat thrusts x10

Air Squats x208 (+8)

Shoulder press 41kg x 10 - as with Sunday, was going to sack it off, as shoulder been playing up, but decided to do on a machine - so knocked out a set of 10, again, could of done more but thought be best to edge on the side of caution. Was worse when instigating tension, and in hindsight, wish I'd gave it a miss.

Lat Pull down 91kg x9 (0)

Chest press 2x32kg x8 (-1) Sat too far up the bench, and no spot, and when lay back, I was too far back, and at the time thought I'd manage, but made my shoulder worse.

Assisted chins 54.5kg x6 (-4) Shoulder hurting, so stopped at 6

Assisted dips 54.5kg x7 (-2) as above

Bicep curl 40kg x8 (+1) apart from the air squats, which is more will power, this was the only improvement in strength

Tricep push down 190lb x12 (-5)

Area I use for Pistol squats was busy, so did Leg Curls 77kgs x12 - hamstrings also giving me grief, as thought this safer than SLDL

DB side raises 2x18kg x6 (-4)

treadmill incl 15 for 8mins dropping to 6.5, sp 6.4 for 20mins

LR stretches x5, then chest/shoulder stretches

Going to give Thursday a miss again this week, and 'IF' I do Body Attack over the next two days, won't even Plank through the power section, and sit it out.

Rather do that, than miss it out completely. Going to give Pilates a miss as well tonight, as don't think Down Dog helps either. Body Attack might get cancelled tomorrow due to work anyway, but we'll see how we go. Need to really think about my best strategy here is a/ rest completely until the weekend, and review, or b/ do as I have been doing, but instead of doing more basic options, just skip them i.e as above, been doing plank through power section of attack, but now sit that bit out.

I'm inclined towards b/, but that's me, and it's not doing me to many favours at mo lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just remember bud, you can always go for a walk  and get the job done.

as long as you do what you can and not focus on what you cant...

you could always make a workout out of air squats


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod

How much did you spend on your last pair of trainers/meal out/whatever?

A good sports therapist costs £30-40 for a session. The one near be doesn't believe in return visits, he aims to give you all you need for one particular complaint in one, two at a push sessions. I've also had great success with biomechanics coach, the one I found charges the same as the ST, and the stuff given in just one visit also made a difference (but you have to do the exercises diligently for the first 6 weeks).

I know money can be tight but it's about priorities. I managed to find £30 when I was absolutely skint with a drink problem so I could go get a treatment.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I wish it was that simple as not buying a pair of trainers, or going for a meal, as that indicates options, which I'm severely limited on.

I am going to find a way though, as the benefits will far outweigh any further sacrifices.

Even if it means selling some of my more expensive kites to fund it, as just something tells me, it will be more than 1 session.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Tried to do Body Attack tonight but came to my senses after about 18mins and walked out.

Cancelling all Body Attack classes I've got booked for next 8 days but going to stick with the Yoga and Pilates.

Won't be doing down dog though.

Going to take it easy for a good few days


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

whoooa there dude, back up, whats this about kites lol

is this your hobby?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> whoooa there dude, back up, whats this about kites lol
> 
> is this your hobby?


I used to fly big(ish) power kites like 7m, and get dragged around a field in a buggy, but one too many crashes put me off - wiped out one time, and took me two weeks to get the sensation fully back in my shoulder (funnily enough, it's the one playing me up now)

So I swapped out to 2 line stunt kites, and then 4 line stunt kites - basically you can fly a kite backwards, forwards, sidewards, and spin it around.

If I want to chill out, I get my 8ft Cody out and attached 4 other kites to it, and fly 5 kites together at the same time.

But that's the thing, I find with all the time in the gym, I'm more and more inclined to want to 'chill' with my kites than do the fancy stuff

I checked yesterday, and the kites I have, they are now charging £280 and then they want to charge you another £38 for lines and handles on top, so £318

Even second hand, that would buy me a few sessions of sports massage


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Shoulder still painful, and got a lump there now.

Tried the docs, but said best they can do is a phone consultation.

So, whilst sitting here awaiting the phone call, I've done some self diagnosis ( dangerous I know lol )

Anyway, favourite seems to be a shoulder seperation, and the lump is actually the end of my collarbone

Pretty peeved if it turns out to be that, as guess training is out the window for a while


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Had phone consultation and was told to go in, or go direct to A&E

Went in and she confirmed I have a shoulder seperation.

Got a direct pass to xray dept at A&E though, so maybe saves me some time.

Just giving phone quick boost and then I'm off there


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Hope its not as bad as i think!!! If it is u can still train legs and cardio!! ;P


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I hope so too SS lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Shoulder seperation is classed I to VI

Luckily I just been classed as I 

Going to go in the gym tomorrow, whilst misses still has Attack and Yoga, and probably sit on the bike for 2.5hrs and do some SSCV


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> Weigh in : 112.1kg
> 
> Down another 0.5kg from last week, or smidge over a1lb
> 
> Had quite a few comments this week, so obviously more in it than just the scales. A woman asked me Thursday if I'd lost more weight this week and I said it would only be about a pound, and she seemed quite shocked!


With the injury, and the subsequent lack of exercise, I wasn't expecting any improvement

However weigh in this morning 111.6kgs, so another half a kilo, or just over a pound

Going to reign in cheat day a bit today


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I didn't mention I had a little Tendonitis in my legs earlier in the week

So whilst misses did Attack and Yoga, I did 135mins in the gym but took it easy.

65mins on the treadmill at just over 4mph

35mins on the recumberant bike

20mins on bike

15mins back on the treadmill


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Plod said:


> With the injury, and the subsequent lack of exercise, I wasn't expecting any improvement
> 
> However weigh in this morning 111.6kgs, so another half a kilo, or just over a pound
> 
> Going to reign in cheat day a bit today


You should be pleased about the drop mate


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Mate anything in the right direction is progress!! Take it as a victory!!! Just adjust things a little to take into account the lack of weight training ur gna be doing!! Keep it up m8!!!!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Was extremely suprised, as imagined as I usually create my deficit by using cardio (as want to get enough food in me to allow me to grow at the same time) that I'd just be lucky to maintain. I was up at the start of the week, as had my cheat day, and the usual scenario is put about 2lb on and drop 4lb, to give me 'generally' an overall drop of 2lb.

Thus I thought I'd be lucky to drop back to last weeks weight, never mind lose.

All good though


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Into the gym for some SSCV

125mins on the treadmill at 4mph, so just over 8miles covered.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

U did 2 hours on the treader?? Sod that fir a fame of soldiers!! Should get a HR monitor and get out for a real walk LOL


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

SoldierSmudge said:


> U did 2 hours on the treader?? Sod that fir a fame of soldiers!! Should get a HR monitor and get out for a real walk LOL


:smile:^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :biggrin:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

SoldierSmudge said:


> U did 2 hours on the treader?? Sod that fir a fame of soldiers!! Should get a HR monitor and get out for a real walk LOL


Yeah, but I was watching the F1 whilst doing it


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Plod said:


> Into the gym for some SSCV
> 
> 125mins on the treadmill at 4mph, so just over 8miles covered.


125 mins on the treadmill? Inefficient.

Happy reading.

Tip 256: Lose Fat, Save Time, and Improve Conditioning With High-Intensity Intervals - Poliquin Group


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I appreciate what you're saying but I feel you're slightly missing the point

I'm trying to keep my shoulder as immobile as possible due to the injury, hence the very reason for doing the SSCV

I personally don't want to risk HIIT and the chance of endangering recovery


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Plod said:


> Was extremely suprised, as imagined as I usually create my deficit by using cardio (as want to get enough food in me to allow me to grow at the same time) that I'd just be lucky to maintain. I was up at the start of the week, as had my cheat day, and the usual scenario is put about 2lb on and drop 4lb, to give me 'generally' an overall drop of 2lb.
> 
> Thus I thought I'd be lucky to drop back to last weeks weight, never mind lose.
> 
> All good though


this could possibly illustrate what i bang on about lol..

by doing less youve not bashed your metabolism so hard, therefore maximizing weight loss 

just think you could maximize muscle gains too, by keep your metabolism sparky .

however bud, more cardio than you need to do isnt neccessary (imo of coause) and you`d be better off, specially as youre trying to preserve muscle to do the appropriate amount to get maximum fatloss (youre not after total weightloss).

do you ever get the chance to do a morning and evening cardio sesh? thatd allow more time doing something 

i`m thinking 2x 45-60 min sessions doable long as its moderate intensity..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I used to do some cardio before and after work, but sacrificed the morning session for more sleep


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

cool just putting it out there..


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Plod said:


> I appreciate what you're saying but I feel you're slightly missing the point
> 
> I'm trying to keep my shoulder as immobile as possible due to the injury, hence the very reason for doing the SSCV
> 
> I personally don't want to risk HIIT and the chance of endangering recovery


How would HIIT on a bike endanger your shoulder?

Just looks like your not doing things as optimally as you could be.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Maybe I'm over thinking it as per

I guess the bike would be worth a try. Just thought the SSCV had less risk attached to it.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Plod said:


> Maybe I'm over thinking it as per
> 
> I guess the bike would be worth a try. Just thought the SSCV had less risk attached to it.


I did the bike with a fractured foot!!! Im sure your shoulder would be alright


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Less is sometimes more if done in the correct way!! 30-40mins in your fat burn zone should suffice!! Get some leg sessions in whilst ur recuperating!! U Should still be able to do low weight high rep sessions of biceps and chest?? Anything will burn cals???


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

splints an HIIT man 

slow and steady wins the race


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Ok, took yesterday as a rest, will do either a leg session tonight and 1hr cardio thursday, or vice versa.

Will leave this week, but Sunday, will try a few bicep curls at a light weight for reps to see how I get on.

So this week's plan:

Mon off

Tues Legs

Weds off

Thurs Cardio

Fri off

Sat Cardio

Sun Legs + try biceps (provided I can train legs tonight)

I'll then make Sunday Leg day for a bit as breaks the week up better, so just 3 cardio sessions a week.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

shoulders heavily stabilise the arm when doing shoulders mate..

soz to be such doom and gloom but be careful..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> shoulders heavily stabilise the arm when doing shoulders mate..
> 
> soz to be such doom and gloom but be careful..


Neah, I'm probably jumping the gun a bit, so best I just do Legs for a few weeks, and forget about anything else.

Getting carried away again lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

can i tempt you to go for air squats which i`m guessing are bodyweight squats?

theres a lot of static tension in your back when doing legpress and that`ll go straight thru your shoulders assuming your holding onto the legpress frame..

or if it tweaks your shoulder adapt and overcome


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Could try what we do from the forces physio, light weight leg press for say 20 rep sets, arms crossed over chest to collar bones to ensure full lower body only! Also even with upper body injuries u can still do light weight rep/ROM exercises!! All physio involves the use of resistance bands so try and get some of these to help with recovery and building strength back up slowly into the injured area. Like has been said get an outside professional opinion to aid in your recovery and tell you what u can and cant do!!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> can i tempt you to go for air squats which i`m guessing are bodyweight squats?
> 
> theres a lot of static tension in your back when doing legpress and that`ll go straight thru your shoulders assuming your holding onto the legpress frame..
> 
> or if it tweaks your shoulder adapt and overcome


I was planning on doing a bit of light cardio to warm up

BW Squats to start

Then when got to leg press, I didn't intend to hold on.

Not entirely sure of what I will do, but might just improvise at first.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

SoldierSmudge said:


> Could try what we do from the forces physio, light weight leg press for say 20 rep sets, arms crossed over chest to collar bones to ensure full lower body only! Also even with upper body injuries u can still do light weight rep/ROM exercises!! All physio involves the use of resistance bands so try and get some of these to help with recovery and building strength back up slowly into the injured area. Like has been said get an outside professional opinion to aid in your recovery and tell you what u can and cant do!!


Yes, planning on doing as you say with the arms.

I have a set of resistance bands, so got me thinking

As for the light weight, that was my thinking, just go really light weight with full rom and rep it out a bit.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

TheCrazyCal said:


> splints an HIIT man
> 
> slow and steady wins the race


I do steady state too, just not 90-120 mins in a go.

Just go in hard on your legs for the next two months, really get acquainted with the leg press (different foot positions, energy direction), lying leg curl, extension, seated curl and all calf equipment.

Can do some lower back stuff to, like extensions. I'd avoid any bicep/tricep work.


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Some gd ideas there Slinter!!! My cardio is max 60mins!!!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

So went up the gym - got some compliments again - had tighter t shirt on, so looks like I need to in*vest* lol

Anyway 20mins fast walk on treadmill

Bodyweight squats @174

Leg Press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Leg extension [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Leg curl [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

GHR [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

Calf Raises on Leg press [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]

10 mins on the treadmill for cool down


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

That looks really gd mate!!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks mate

Bit more challenging keeping your arms out of the equation as you naturally want to grab the handles but .....

Was good to work out again


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Plod said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Bit more challenging keeping your arms out of the equation as you naturally want to grab the handles but .....
> 
> Was good to work out again


You might find your arms will grow a bit now as your not training them, call it a delayed effect (real thing btw). You won't notice it happen day after day looking at them, so maybe measure/photo!


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Plod said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Bit more challenging keeping your arms out of the equation as you naturally want to grab the handles but .....
> 
> Was good to work out again


You might find your arms will grow a bit now as your not training them, call it a delayed effect (real thing btw). You won't notice it happen day after day looking at them, so maybe measure/photo!

Maybe add in some single leg stuff on extensions/leg curls, fiddle with isometric holds too (particularly on extensions).

But your going about training the right way considering injury n all.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Not expecting any replies to this, as just fancy a ramble, and bored at work, as run out of things to do in office and got no driving on at the mo lol

Misses had a class last night, so took her up there, and as it was a 45min class, I thought I'd hang around, and chat to a few people.

Was speaking to a friend, and the asst manager, and they were both saying, you don't need to lose anymore weight, you end up looking skinny, I don't think you'll look good skinny. I said I was 0.6kg off from losing 60kgs, so got to smash that one, and then at least another 8lbs to make 10 stone weight loss.

They were like, no, you don't need to bother, you are looking great.

Admittedly, I put a new t-shirt on, that the misses bought me the other week, and dismissed it as too small, and when I looked in the mirror, I had to admit, I didn't look half bad. One of the receptionists in passing said, I was looking good in tighter t shirts. The referral manager on Tuesday said I looked better in a tight t shirt, as normally I'm in baggy vests - ones I bought last year, but nothing wrong with them presentation wise, just loose now.

I don't know whether it's my mind set, or my perception of me now. Do I just instantly dismiss myself as being a fat git still, or am I just driven to achieve the best I can be now. I'd like to think it's the latter, or at least, that the way I see it.

My eyes have been opened to what is achieveable, and I *want* to achieve it.

I was so paranoid with being injured that everything was going to get derailed, but weirdly enough I've already lost 3.5lbs this week, and it's not even the weekend yet when I normally weigh in.

Maybe the rest is doing me more good than I thought. Think Cal maybe have eluded to this on more than one occassion lol.

Am I doing too much, even though I think I'm doing less than I've done for ages. Maybe I should drop to training twice a week instead of three when I'm better? Can't help to try it out. Neil R has said before, you've got to keep trying stuff, as he still does after many years - I hope I've got that right mate.

Going back to my first point, why do they not want me to achieve my goals? One is a worker in a fitness industry, so surely it's her job to encourage people to strive to be their fittest. As for the friend, well, think she kinda fancied me at first as used to slap my arse quite a bit in the gym, or maybe I'm mis interpreting that I don't know. I can't be the only one to think it as everyone calls her my gym wife, including me ......... and my wife!!! lol

Anyway, real wife got a bit jealous for a while, but I've reassured her we are just friends, and gym wife and real wife have become real good friends also, and she joins us in 4 classes a week. Maybe she likes the chubbier guy? and I'm not what she liked at first.

I hope I'm not losing my personality - one of my biggest fears is that. When I was 16 and 19 stone, I lost 5 stone down to 14, as my 'ideal' weight for my height and build was 13.5 to 14, so about what I needed to be. However I went from being lively to a bit intraverted. Ended up putting 3 stone back on till I felt 'normal' again.

I get accused of being a bit noisy these days, but I think it's a defence mechanism to prevent that happening again.

I got accused of being an extrovert on monday by a young lady. I'm not really, but think I project that as my defence.

Anyway rambled on long enough. Don't feel the need to reply to this. Just fancied typing out how the way I feel at present as some sort of release, a kind of therapy I guess lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its good to set it all out there in a ramble mate..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Misses had a 1hr class, so 65mins on the treadmill at 4mph for me

My Cissus turned up at 2015 tonight, so hopefully recovery will be improved now.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> Not expecting any replies to this, as just fancy a ramble, and bored at work, as run out of things to do in office and got no driving on at the mo lol
> 
> Misses had a class last night, so took her up there, and as it was a 45min class, I thought I'd hang around, and chat to a few people.
> 
> ...


Plod

I am completely with you here mate. You should hear some of the comments I get, and what gets me is the fact of where I've come from - a very sickly, flabby, physically weak alcoholic who was told I wouldn't live much longer. Really makes me cross when some people tell me to just not bother, tell me I was just as lovely when I was overweight, infact they tell me I wasn't really out of shape. I get told "don't get muscley like that glamour model" eh? "Don't hurt yourself". Excuse me I'll do whatever it takes to meet my goal and I have a coach who's job it is to tell me what to do and make sure I do not harm myself.

When I was trying to stop drinking, one or two people didn't like me cutting back. It made them feel uncomfortable and that's what losing weight, getting fit, getting healthy and then the ultimate getting stage ready makes them feel - they feel threatened.

What I've found in my journey is that those who really love and understand you will support you. My family are so relieved I'm not going to die, and I'm sure your's are the same. Ignore the periphery. I know it's very hard but you have to rise above it and be focussed.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Hearing you Rose 

On another note, I feel more tired this week, with doing so much less, than I ever do.

Feel so tired still when I wake. Even fell sleep after work .... only just finished me green tea, otherwise think I'd of been wearing it lol

Not sure whether less exercise means I'm not sleeping as good, or whether my body is trying to catch up with itself?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> With the injury, and the subsequent lack of exercise, I wasn't expecting any improvement
> 
> However weigh in this morning 111.6kgs, so another half a kilo, or just over a pound
> 
> Going to reign in cheat day a bit today


Weigh in this morning : 110kgs, so 1.6kgs this week.

Strewth 2 more weeks like that and I'd almost hit my end of October target lol

Well pleased with that as another target ticked off, being 60kgs weight loss, or 9stone 6lb in old money


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

So whilst misses did the usual Body Attack and Yoga, I went for some cardio

30mins giving it some welly on the cross ramp - well, best I could whilst trying to keep upper body as immobile as poss.

60mins walk at 4mph on the treadmill

10mins on the cross ramp again

10mins on the bike

Was hoping for the full 2hours, but I was wasted by then, and had to dig deep for the last 3mins on the bike

Spoke to the Yoga instructor and asked his opinion on me doing Yoga next week, but missing out any planks, down dogs etc, and he was fine with that 

Just treat it as a stretching class, but eliminating anything that would stress the shoulder


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

That's awesome that ur seeing sometimes less is more!! U gna be taking this when u get back in fully fit??


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Think it would be silly of me not too lol

Got 2 sessions in mind that I will probably drop


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Less is more mate!!! Give it a go for a month or two!!! U wont know till u try!!!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Stretching: No's x10; Yes's x10; Battle rope x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10; Air squats x10; Samson lunges x10 each side.

Warm up: 10 mins on the cross ramp cross trainer

Routine:

Air squats x128 - a lot down on normal but then I wouldn't of normally done the cross trainer beforehand.

Leg Press 134kg x38, x33, x22

Leg extension 77kg x16 86kg x12 91kg x11

Leg Curl 68kgs x16, 73kgs x10, 77kgs x6

Calf raises on the leg press machine 100kg x18, 120kg x8, 134kg x7

Agree with this or not, but based on a/ keeping up strength in the left side; and b/ "contralateral strength training effect", I did the following:

Left handed pull down 66kg x14

Left handed machine shoulder press 32kg x9

Left handed machine chest press 45kg x11

Left handed bicep curl 22kg x6 - felt really weird only holding weight in the left hand, and a little imbalanced so only did the 6

30mins on the treadmill at 4mph to finish


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Spoke to the Pilates teacher last week, and asked their opinion on me returning to the class. Said was happy for me to, and would do some rehabilitation exercises to help.

So last night, did 15mins on the cross ramp to warm up, then into the class.

She obviously forgot about my shoulder, as asked why I wasn't doing the down dog with everyone else, so had to tell her again.

Just did rotator cuff in and outs whenever there was a bit requiring shoulder strength.

She never did anything reference rehabilitation exercises either. Maybe I'd of been better off staying doing some SSCV in the gym instead.

Half scared to put this, as guess it's something men don't like to talk about, but maybe help me in a way.

Think I'm suffering low test levels. There said it!

Loads of little things, that I've dismissed or made excuses for.

Then this last week, there was something said on another forum, where someone asked why his fat was all in his man boobs and ab area, and the reply was low test levels. Made me think with how annoying my fat distribution is, as my face continues to get thinner, veins showing in my forearms, and thought I noticed a couple starting to show in my calves, and yet still plenty of fat in my pec area and all in my lower stomach. Like I say, made me think, but left it at that.

Then Monday, I read an article on signs of low testosterone. Awake still feeling tired...YES; Shrunk...YES(seem to have gone from 6' 1.5" to 6' 0.5"); Decreased libido...YES(just thought maybe after 20+yrs I wasn't fancying the misses as much); Depressed... well, I say feeling down, but wouldn't say depressed, but put that down to having no money; Moody...YES (misses went loopy and walked out Friday as said she couldn't take it no more, but came back later). Fatigued...YES (just put that down to level of training). Don't have problem with erection, and the loss of muscle mass as an indicator is difficult to tell as will be at risk with dieting down for fat loss. I've thought that 'maybe' I should of seen more gains in muscle mass, but then maybe that is a natural thing to think isn't it.

Just been quacks, as thought I'd just get prescribed some test gel, but got to have blood tests first, but can't get in for 3 weeks for that, and another week for results.

Quite annoying having to wait, and was hoping my relationship with the wife would improve through me being less grumpy if I could get prescribed the gel.

Doc was a bit dismissive, and said it was unlikely, so I asked if my test levels were normal could it be Oestrogen (sp?) levels too high, creating an imbalance, but doc dismissive of that also.

Almost tempted to delete this now, as embarrassed to have written this, but maybe that's the problem, we don't like to admit it as it 'diminishes our manhood' and we don't like to talk about it, bu I guess talk about it we should. I guess at 44, my levels will be diminishing, but would be nice to have some help.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Misses wanted to do Body Balance last night which is a combo of Yoga, Pilates and Tai Chi, so I joined here, but omitted anything that involved upper body strength.

When they did Down dog, I just did child's pose, and anything else, I did Rotator Cuff in&outs.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hoping for a gel on your first visit is.. hopeful lol..

have you ever tried extremes reload, or the base ingrediant bulbine natalensis..

wouldnt be surprised if you had low test levels, its more common than doctors want to admit.

do question the results cos we are now in the 40-60 age group, question what he says is the norm or midrange.

training and a high protein diet should have increased your natty levels which should offset the age thing abit too.. (imo)

however overtraining is the possible cause for quite a few of your ailments.

as is depression.. i dunno if you suffer from that or stress???

i tried a sublingual formula of extremely low dose test and it wokred a fu**ing treat on my mood, which had the knock on effect of curing many issues.. my metabolism for one..

never had a libido prob tho and never had an increase in libido, so maybe i was just suffering stress..

theres is a link between low test levels and depression/stress..

only thing i do know is it helped.. i only use it when i`m stressed for a few months if at all nowadays..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Did over 500 miles yesterday and in the saddle for over 13hours, so no gym yesterday.

Been taking Friday off last couple of weeks, but with yesterday, I went up today.

30mins on the cross ramp cross trainer

30mins on the treadmill (fast walk 4+mph)

10mins on the cross ramp again

12mins on the bike


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

As before, answers in bold 



TheCrazyCal said:


> hoping for a gel on your first visit is.. hopeful lol.. *Nothing wrong with a bit of hope lol*
> 
> have you ever tried extremes reload, or the base ingrediant bulbine natalensis.. *Finances stretched at mo until about April, so if no joy from the docs, then it's a possibility for next year*
> 
> ...


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

As above overtraining can cause drops in testosterone and you have been training a lot, and really hard. If it is this then a virus could come along and knock you right off your feet(been there, done that) and I'd not wish that on you 'cos it won't affect only your training but work and everything else too.

Moodiness is definitely a side effect of dieting, good news is if you become more self-aware and let yourself and your body get used to it it does improve.

I know it's hard when you train so much (this comes from someone who hasn't had a day off in over 12 months), but can you try and have a week off or cut some of the cardio stuff/classes. Sometimes you have to let your body catch up before going to the next level.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> Weigh in this morning : 110kgs, so 1.6kgs this week.
> 
> Strewth 2 more weeks like that and I'd almost hit my end of October target lol
> 
> Well pleased with that as another target ticked off, being 60kgs weight loss, or 9stone 6lb in old money


Wasn't expecting too much this week with less cardio but.....

Weight is 108.9kgs

So down another 1.1kgs or almost 2.5lb

Got 2.6kgs to lose to hit my end of October goal which is 10 stone total weight loss

Think I'm on target lol


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Mate, I take my hat off to ya!

That is a phenomenal achievement! Congrats.

Just shows what you can achieve with a positive mindset and perseverance!

:high5::dance:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks mate

Just shocked to be honest, as I've made a few changes to diet, and not to the better IMHO and yet the weight is still coming off.

Feeling tighter in my obliques, but still got a good 10lb to come out of my stomach I reckon (pure guess)

Just hope I can keep the momentum up 

Got some more compliments this morning, but I was wearing black, and black is slimming lol

Definately tempted not to rush recovery, and keep current momentum up and get the fat off, sticking with just one weight session a week for maintenance, and say, end of October, when the 8 weeks is about up, then re-introduce more weight sessions.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Went and done Attack this morning, but through the power section I did Rotator Cuff exercises: In/outs; Up/Downs; Front to opposite rear.

During the end section, there was bits needing upper body strength, so didn't risk it, and did more of the RC

Followed that up by Yoga, and same again, anything requiring upper body strength, I did RC again.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

plod are you still training less than you have been due to injury?

if so does this help make the connection between weightloss and not training as often as you were? not that i`m trying to put words in ya mouth lol..

ie youre recovering more whihc is allowing your metabolism to work more efficiently..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Cal, I've done less than 2.5hrs worth of cardio this week, and around 2.5hrs worth of stretching, so a lot less than normal still


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Made me think about it a lot more, whilst posting on another thread.

I believe I'm a lot happier with my CV health, so I do think I can get away with less cardio than I have been doing.

Stretching is always important though, so got to think whether I do as I've done this week, and do an extra stretching class instead of cardio. Would seem the sensible approach


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

stretchings wise.

its just about getting the right amount bud.. make prudent experiments.

dont flip and flop seeking perfection as that often gets you forgetting what works..

this isnt aimed at you, but i read this on facebook today..

Brooks Kubik, author of dinosaur training and also grey hair, black iron..

"Whenever someone says he's confused about his training, I know he's doing too much reading about training and not enough training."


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Answers in bold 



TheCrazyCal said:


> stretchings wise.
> 
> its just about getting the right amount bud.. make prudent experiments.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think that quote is one of the best ive heard...


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Went up the town, as classic car show up there. Stag's, E types, spitfires, wolseleys etc plus some nice old yanks, some pops, did like the little zodiac with a 502CI V8 in it, and the Mk3 escort converted to RWD with a Cossie V6 in it

Then into the gym

Warm up No's x10, Yes's x10, battle rope x15, air squats x10, samson lunges x10, fire hydrants x10 L+R, reverse fire hydrants x10 L+R

Bodyweight squats x212 PB

Leg press 134kg x40 x30 x25

Pull Down Left handed 80kg x13 86kg x7 93kg x5

Leg Extn 77kg x17 82kg x12 86kg x10

Shoulder press left handed 41kg x12 36kg x6 32kg x7

Leg Curl 73kgx16 77kg x11 x9

Chest press left handed 50kg x15 55kg x7 x3

Calf Raises on Leg Press machine 107kg x20 127kg x11 134kg x8

Seated row machine left handed 55kg x12 59kg x8 64kg x5

Tricep extn machine left handed 27kgx12 32kg x7 x6

Bicep curl machine left handed 23kg x12 27kg x5 failed third set

10 mins on the treadmill for cool down

LR stretches x6


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

Looking gd there Plod!! Some big weights for single arm stuff there keep it up!!!!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

SoldierSmudge said:


> Looking gd there Plod!! Some big weights for single arm stuff there keep it up!!!!


Cheers mate

The pull downs were easier than I imagined, but some of the other stuff was a bit more 'challenging'

Never really took notice of pump, but when doing my LR stretches at the end, there was a definite noticeable difference between my arms


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

My legs, and left tricep aren't half aching lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> My legs, and left tricep aren't half aching lol


Yesterday afternoon, had to drive to Southam, Dudley, then Scunny, and had to stop in Woodall services on M1 for tacho break.

Was even hard work walking across car park yesterday afternoon, so obviously I must of hit my legs hard enough Sunday lol

Quads still hurt a bit now, tricep not so much, but mid back and into my obliques still feeling it.

Glad I've only got Pilates later (providing I don't get held up going to Newbury savo)


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Old habits die hard lol

Got to Pilates early so did 10mins on the stepper covering 73 floors before doing 60min class


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Was supposed to do the stretching class last night, but there are a lot of requirements for upper body, so went and did Attack Express instead, as that is a 45min class and doesn't usually have the press ups in it - but low and behold last night it did, so did Rotator Cuff exercises during that bit


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Attack again tonight, but Rotator Cuff Exercises during press up section


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Even more convinced I've got signs of low test

Had veins showing in my ankles into my lower leg last night.

Yet still got some man boobage, and a bit of a belly.

Grrrrr

Think this will be a long road, as sure the doc is checking other stuff first, with doing blood and urine test first.

Got another 10days for those, and then 7 days to go back for results.

Best keep calm, and play the waiting game, as getting stressed about it will do me no favours at all will it lol


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> Even more convinced I've got signs of low test
> 
> Had veins showing in my ankles into my lower leg last night.
> 
> ...


It is possible to be ripped in one area, wobbly in another. My legs lean up before stomach (strange for a woman, I'm told my hormones are normal, in fact test was low even for a woman which should have opposite effect). Could be genetic but trick is whatever it is to try and turn it around with treatment or training whichever is appropriate.

Hope you get your test results back soon.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> Wasn't expecting too much this week with less cardio but.....
> 
> Weight is 108.9kgs
> 
> ...


Weight is 109.6kgs

So I'm up 0.7kgs

Am I bothered?

No not really!

As in previous post, I've got veins coming out more in my ankle/lower leg which I hadn't noticed before

Why the weight gain?

Either that monster session last Sunday had a positive effect

And/or

More likely, I've felt a little ill this week

Last weekend I cheated less but put more weight on than normal and thus struggled to get it all back off and then some

Was up 2.1kgs at one point so got 1.4 back off

My bio impedance scales I don't usually rate the extra info it gives overly (says I'm 39.9%BF) but it gave the highest water reading ever. Thus I believe I'm holding extra water due to being under the weather so hoping it comes back round as I feel better


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

60min Body Attack - did lunges whilst they did push ups etc

60min Yoga class - did childs pose stretch during gown dog, I did side plank on my left side, but not the right, and some RC work


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Given up supplementing with Vit C for the time being after some reading yesterday

Said supplementary vit c over 500mg can increase free radicals

Didn't like the sound of that

In future I think if I need extra ill eat an orange lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah i think it`ll be water..


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Plod said:


> Given up supplementing with Vit C for the time being after some reading yesterday
> 
> Said supplementary vit c over 500mg can increase free radicals
> 
> ...


Vitamin C can work wonders. If you get a chance, read up on the works by the orthomolecular medicine scientists, high bolus doses etc.. can cure cancer.

You might then just have a little re-think


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

splinter said:


> Vitamin C can work wonders. If you get a chance, read up on the works by the orthomolecular medicine scientists, high bolus doses etc.. can cure cancer.
> 
> You might then just have a little re-think


I believe what I read did say high doses of 'natural' vitamin C can be beneficial as they can fight free radicals, but high doses of supplementary vit c can actually encourage them.

So as I said above, in future I'll be looking for my vit c naturally in my food especially now I'm a bit more educated to fructose


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Plod said:


> I believe what I read did say high doses of 'natural' vitamin C can be beneficial as they can fight free radicals, but high doses of supplementary vit c can actually encourage them.
> 
> So as I said above, in future I'll be looking for my vit c naturally in my food especially now I'm a bit more educated to fructose


Hah, I wouldn't worry... supplementing with vitamin C is absolutely fine. High doses too.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

About time you got some pictures up Plod!

Seeing the ones on FB, you have every right to, the difference is outstanding (Kevin Spacey aside :lol: )

You can be proud of them!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Warm up No's x10, Yes's x10, battle rope x10, air squats x10, samson lunges x10 L+R, fire hydrants x10 L+R, reverse fire hydrants x10 L+R

Todays in *Bold* and last weeks in brackets for comparison

Bodyweight squats *x225* (x212) PB

Leg press *134kg x41 x32 x26* (134kg x40 x30 x25)

Pull Down Left handed *86kg x17 93kg x8 100kg x4* (80kg x13 86kg x7 93kg x5)

Leg Extn *82kg x17 86kg x12 93kg x11* (77kg x17 82kg x12 86kg x10)

Shoulder press left handed *41kg x6 32kg x6 32kg x6* (41kg x12 36kg x6 32kg x7)

Leg Curl *77kg x15 x12 x10* (73kgx16 77kg x11 x9)

Chest press left handed *55kg x14 59kg x8 64kg x5* (50kg x15 55kg x7 x3)

Calf Raises on Leg Press machine *114kg x22 127kg x12 134kg x8* (107kg x20 127kg x11 134kg x8)

Seated row machine left handed *59kg x12 64kg x9 68kg x5* (55kg x12 59kg x8 64kg x5)

Tricep extn machine left handed *27kg x14 32kg x8 37kg x3* (27kgx12 32kg x7 x6)

Bicep curl machine left handed *23kg x12 27kg x3 32kg x1* 23kg x12 27kg x5 failed third set

10 mins on the treadmill for cool down

LR stretches x5


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Always been meaning to ask, what are :-

No's, Yes's, battle rope, air squats, samson lunges, fire hydrants, reverse fire hydrants?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Just a bit of stretching to warm up

No's : so take chin down to chest, then fully back and repeat

Yes's: turn head so chin is in line with shoulder, and then over to over side, and repeat

Battle rope: arms out to the side shoulder height, and set up some tension through the arms and shoulders, one hand facing up, and the other facing down, look at the hand facing up, and then slowly turn the head to the other side, whilst twisting the arms, so the hand facing up rotates to face down, so when your head turns to the other side it's looking at a hand facing up, and vica versa.

Air squat: Bodyweight squat (I use nothing during warm up, but after, I use a lightweight bar 7ft long to simulate an Olympic Bar

Samson Lunge: Lunge forward, and put your arms up at the same time (hands clasped) and alternate

Fire hydrant: I was doing 5 or 6 exercises from Defranco's Agile 8, but due to injury, just doing the fire hydrants - get on all fours, and **** your leg up as if a dog peeing up a lamp post ( guess in america it's as if a dog peeing up a fire hydrant, hence name), then extend back, and bring back in. Reverse, you extend leg back, out, and in.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Neil R said:


> About time you got some pictures up Plod!
> 
> Seeing the ones on FB, you have every right to, the difference is outstanding (Kevin Spacey aside :lol: )
> 
> You can be proud of them!


Just tried 3 pics, but wouldn't have it, so see if the link to my FB page pics works?

https://www.facebook.com/da.plodster/photos

**edit** doesn't work

Will try again, and edit back


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I had same problem, I put them onto Photobucket. Not sdure if people can see them? but its an option


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

christ you were a size plod... you are doin well...


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I was a bit of a bloater wasn't I LOL


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

10 mins on the cross ramp cross trainer, then 60min Pilates class.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if you did pilates first and did 10 mins of cardio after would that equate to 30 mins of cardio as youre in fat burning zone already?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> if you did pilates first and did 10 mins of cardio after would that equate to 30 mins of cardio as youre in fat burning zone already?


Is there a way to equate classes with cardio? I do a 90 minute jujitsu(traditional) lesson most weeks, with 10 minutes of running, press-ups, star jumps, kicks, some punching then at least 60 minutes of practising moves which could be reasonable gentle or could be 100 throws, or 100 falls from being thrown and getting back up of the ground quickly each time (tiring!), bit of Kata, some jumping around. Wondered how you'd account for it and whether it burns kcals much or not.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d be guessing it burns cals.. how many depends on the intensity..

i wasnt even sure how taxing pilates is, but i`d guess even mild its fairly taxing..

rose i think you have a great physique, amazed you have so much muscle as you train 5 days week and do a 90 min sesh (that sounds tiring even gently done, writing/reading it again lol)

but could you grow more muscle? and look even better than you do by resting slightly more...?

again i`m not saying you arent doing really well and growing well.. just that you could maybe be greatER 

my recovery is worse than most peoples and these days i dont assume everyone needs the same amount of rest as me, but i do feel the reason i grow ok still at my age is that i really take my rest really seriously..

training defo keeps my head straight and i wonder if you training so much is down to keeping your head straight, as it is to get maximum results?

of course you have to push the limits, but push the limits of anabolism rather than risk being closer to catabolism than you need to.. (except for the last few weeks till showtime..)

i know you didnt ask for a critique n hope you see my comments as just questions or at least constructive ones...

i`m sure youve experimented heavily with frequency and volume etc but your question has kinda got me rambling and wondering lol...

dont hit me lol...:fish::behindsofa::bolt:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> if you did pilates first and did 10 mins of cardio after would that equate to 30 mins of cardio as youre in fat burning zone already?


Fair point

However its not intentional always. Parking can be a pain so we leave early. If it takes a while to find somewhere to park, then I'll go start stretching whilst waiting for the class to start. If no problem parking I'll utilise time for a bit of cardio to warm up, which will aid my stretches.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Picked wife up from work, went home, washed up, and prepped my food for tomorrow. Was standing for around 40mins, then got changed, and off for a 45min Body Attack class.

Thing is, standing around sets my sciatica off, so struggled a bit, and twice had to drop out and do figure 4 stretches to get relief.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

is there nothing else you`d like to do other than body attack that agrees with you more?

is there a pool? do you like to swim?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

There is a pool, but the reason I haven't been using it is, that chlorine reduces the elasticity of your skin, which to be frank, isn't something I'm prepared to accept at the present moment in time. In future, yes, but for now, No.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Had some collections in Wiltshire in the transit earlier and I detoured off route a couple of miles to Wootton Bassett, and although I pulled onto the estate for Extreme, I bottled it for the sake of my bank balance lol. Didn't want to be like a kid in a sweet shop - anyway I'd already placed an order Tuesday 

This evening was another class of Body Attack and did some 100's during upper body strength section


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i didnt know that...

took me 10 mins to find it when on the industrial estate ..doh! lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

2 weeks ago weight was 108.9kgs

1 week ago full of cold/man flu weight was 109.6kg, so up 0.7kgs but put that down to water retention with being ill

This morning, weight is 108.5kg so down 1.1kg on last week but only 0.4kg overall

However still full of cold/man flu so happy with that as chances are I'm still holding water.

So once better, hoping for a good drop in the next few weeks.

Got just under 5lbs to lose before end of October to still hit target


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> 2 weeks ago weight was 108.9kgs
> 
> 1 week ago full of cold/man flu weight was 109.6kg, so up 0.7kgs but put that down to water retention with being ill
> 
> ...


.....and just to prove I'm not 'just' obsessed with the scale, I had to put two extra holes in my belt ( kept the same belt from the start, and just keep putting in extra holes ) and about 6 weeks ago, I put two extra holes in, went to the second one about two weeks ago, and looks like I'm going to have to put another two holes into it, as just been shopping, and had to keep pulling up my jeans LOL


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Keep going mate :biggrin:


----------



## Piranha Smudge (Jan 16, 2011)

I love the belt scale!! I use my work belt in the same way!! Put pen lines as its Velcro!!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Supposed to have done Attack followed by Yoga

Attack got cancelled as no instructor and with yoga misses informed me I had to take the lad for his flu jab

Went garden centre to get b'day prezzie for my mum and whilst there they had a farm shop so got some Ostrich burgers to try 

Also my mate was raving on about manuka honey on Thursday and spotted some when did the weekly shop so planning on having a spoonful in me porridge of a morn


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Warm up No's x10, Yes's x10, battle rope x10, air squats x10, samson lunges x10 L+R, fire hydrants x10 L+R, reverse fire hydrants x10 L+R

Todays in Bold and last weeks in brackets for comparison

Bodyweight squats *x250* (x225) PB

Leg press *134kg x50 x40 x34* (134kg x41 x32 x26)

Pull Down Left handed *93kg x11 100kg x7 x5* (86kg x17 93kg x8 100kg x4)

Leg Extn *86kg x16 93kg x14 x11*(82kg x17 86kg x12 93kg x11)

Shoulder press left handed *41kg x6 36kg x6 32kg x6*(41kg x6 36kg x6 32kg x6)

Leg Curl *77kg x18 x13 x11* (77kg x15 x12 x10)

Chest press left handed *59kg x16 64kg 8 68kg x5* (55kg x14 59kg x8 64kg x5)

Calf Raises on Leg Press machine *120kgx22 134kg x12 x10* (114kg x22 127kg x12 134kg x8)

Seated row machine left handed *64kg x14 68kg x9 73kg x6* (59kg x12 64kg x9 68kg x5)

Tricep extn machine left handed *32kg x16 37kg x6 41kg x4* (27kg x14 32kg x8 37kg x3)

Bicep curl 20kg barbell under tension x6 12.5kg x12 just took it easy to go through full range of motion to assess shoulder but left shoulder was bladdered from rest of workout lol ( last week used a machine left handed 23kg x12 27kg x3 32kg x1)

15 mins on the treadmill for cool down

LR stretches x5

Build & Recover immediately PWO

Just cooking my Ostrich burgers I bought yesterday for PPWO


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Thought for the day lol - I could be seriously tempted by the one workout a week 

I definately won't be going back to three a week, that's for sure.

I have made good progression from 2 weeks ago, to last week, and then good progression from last week to this, so obviously, the extra rest is doing me some good 

(Oh my god, Cal is going to have a field day with this LOL )

I need to 'try' and see how 2 a week works ( will be Wednesday and Sunday ) and see how my body reacts first, but almost tempted to drag my recovery out a bit longer.

I was told 6-8 weeks, so think I'm 5 weeks in (need to check) so technically I 'could' be back on it in a week's time. I have no intention of that, as I want to make it 8 weeks, despite the use of Mega Cissus usage to aid recovery.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> Thought for the day lol - I could be seriously tempted by the one workout a week
> 
> I definately won't be going back to three a week, that's for sure.
> 
> ...


I suppose this 'could' be interpreted differently couldn't it !

You could look at this, and say I'd be better off going back to splits, instead of full body, but that would mean more visits to the gym.

For now, as I don't want to lose the Pilates on a Tuesday, and the Yoga on a Saturday, I think maybe the full body twice a week is my best option for now. Whilst still playing safe during Body Attack and not straining my shoulders.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

One for Cal LOL

Didn't give a flying fcuk how much noise I made in the gym today despite being relatively busy

Might be why I had a good session :biggrin: :biggrin:

Never seen this emoticon before but reminds me of a scene in National Lampoons Animal House 

:decision:

Larry's evil conscience: f**k her. f**k her brains out. Suck her tits, squeeze her buns. You know she wants it.

Larry's good conscience: For shame! Lawrence, I'm surprised at you!

Larry's evil conscience: Aw, don't listen to that jack off. Look at those gazongas. You'll never get a better chance.

Larry's good conscience: If you lay one finger on that poor sweet helpless girl, you'll despise yourself forever... I'm proud of you, Lawrence.

Larry's evil conscience: You ****.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Glutes are killing me this morning

Feel like I've been repeatedly kicked in the ass LOL


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> Glutes are killing me this morning
> 
> Feel like I've been repeatedly kicked in the ass LOL


Either the misses kicked the crap outta my butt again last night, or that session on Sunday was a real monster lol

When I first started doing body weight squats I was told 200 would be a killer, well, seems incredible I did 250 on Sunday.

Gotta have a target of 300 by end of year lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Pilates tonight

When she said at one point we are going to work our glutes I knew I was going to have fun  lol

Oh, and did 15mins on the cross ramp cross trainer


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Making some good progress, bud!

Significant improvements in your workouts...awesome feeling ain't it!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Ain't it just mate


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

45min Body Attack class tonight


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

60mins Body Attack

Struggled a tad with sciatica, but managed to forge through


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Does the pilates & yoga not help with that?

I was under the impression that it was supposed to?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Neil R said:


> Does the pilates & yoga not help with that?
> 
> I was under the impression that it was supposed to?


Yes it does help, and I'm nowhere near as bad as I used to be.

Sometimes it can be set off from what I've done that day. If I've been fairly active, then usually not an issue, but prolonged sitting either doing paperwork at my desk like yesterday, or long days driving, will set me off.

Also standing around for a while will set if off.

I dropped out at one point to do figure 4's to relieve the pain, then next track was running, which is great for getting rid of it, so got back up, and got running, and voila, pain was gone, and didn't bother me for the rest of the class.

Maybe it's blood flow related, (although already assessed for intermittent claudication) and standing around, or sitting around, reduces blood flow to the area causing the pain, whilst running, gets the blood flowing better????


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Guess I better put it up here, as at least 4 of you know already lol

I'm 108kgs, so 16 stone 13 1/2lbs

Last time I was under 17stone was when I was 16, and that was 28 years ago.

As I put up on book of face, I thought it would feel a big achievement, getting to that, but as has been pointed out, I have much greater goals now, than I ever thought I would have, so doesn't seem as important as I thought it would.

Ah well, onward and upward


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

60min Body Attack, followed by 60min Yoga this morning

Got taken to one side after by the gym manager, and he said it was really awkward but there had been complaints about me.

1 in the gym, and 3 in the class

He said, forget the gym one, as far as he is concerned that is just someone putting intensity in. I said people throw weights around, yet nothing gets said about that, yet you put some effort and intensity in ..........

He said he agreed, and like he said, forget that, but far too many people see it as 'not that kind of gym'

However, the classes, he asked me to tone it down

I said fair enough, but it's strange how I get people coming up to me saying it's great, and get encouraged by the instructors to make noise..............

He said tone it down 10%

I said better make that 20 ! ok ok make it 25 lol


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Plod said:


> Yes it does help, and I'm nowhere near as bad as I used to be.
> 
> Sometimes it can be set off from what I've done that day. If I've been fairly active, then usually not an issue, but prolonged sitting either doing paperwork at my desk like yesterday, or long days driving, will set me off.
> 
> ...


You ever seen a chiropractor?

Its possible its posture related?, if your even 'slightly' out of line it can effect how your muscles "pull" synergistically. ( I learnt this from my physio! - share the knowledge & all that  )


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

No, but you could be right, probably is posture related


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Neil R said:


> You ever seen a chiropractor?
> 
> Its possible its posture related?, if your even 'slightly' out of line it can effect how your muscles "pull" synergistically. ( I learnt this from my physio! - share the knowledge & all that  )


Probably a lot more to that

I will confess, that for many years my posture would be dictated by me bending forward slightly to try and mask my chest and stomach

It's probably the reason why I struggle with squats and lean forward when doing them as its become my natural posture


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Warm up No's x10, Yes's x10, battle rope x10, air squats x10, samson lunges x10 L+R, fire hydrants x10 L+R, reverse fire hydrants x10 L+R

Todays in Bold and last weeks in brackets for comparison

Bodyweight squats x*260* (x250) PB

Leg press *134kg x60 x50 x40* (134kg x50 x40 x34)

Pull Down Left handed *100kg x12 x8 x6* (93kg x11 100kg x7 x5)

Leg Extn *91kgs x15 x12 x11* (86kg x16 91kg x14 x11)

Shoulder press left handed *41kgs x10 45 x6 50 x2* (41kg x6 36kg x6 32kg x6)

Leg Curl *77kgs x19 x13 x11* (77kg x18 x13 x11)

Chest press left handed *64kgs x16 68 x10 73 x4* (59kg x16 64kg 8 68kg x5)

Calf Raises on Leg Press machine *127kgs x28 134 x14 x15* (120kgx22 134kg x12 x10)

Seated row machine left handed *68kgs x16 77 x11 x4* (64kg x14 68kg x9 73kg x6)

Tricep extn machine left handed *36kgs x12 41 x5 45 x1* (32kg x16 37kg x6 41kg x4)

Bicep curl *30kg barbell slow cadence under tension x12* (20kg barbell under tension x6 12.5kg x12)

15 mins on the treadmill for cool down

LR stretches x5

Body weight squats - legs felt like jelly when finished. Struggled to walk through to the weights room lol

Leg press - seem to be getting carried away with reps, and need to slow it back down, as not been concentrating on TUT 

Shoulder press - definite improvement here, as started at 41kg and dropped down last 2 weeks, whereas started at 41 and went up 

Row - finished the 68kg, and went to put pin in 73kg, but dropped it, bent down, and popped peg in, and did a set, only to go to change it for third, to see I had jumped to 77

Bicep Curls - I considered that with 'good form' shoulders shouldn't come into it, so did a set with a 30kg barbell nice and slow for full ROM and with tension. Probably could of got away with the 3 sets like everything else, but no point being stupid. Will try 2 sets next week.

Went a bit overboard with the noise this week, but feck it, if I can't make noise in classes now, I better make the most of the 1 gym session a week LOL HELL YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Forgot to put, during warm up I did a set of twelve shoulder dislocates

Took it slow in case injured shoulder played up.

Again, like last two weeks, legs are killing, mainly quads

Seen my sister round my parents on Saturday, who I hadn't seen for about 6 weeks, and she looked at me in shock and said you changed again. Said its come out of my face, to which I replied I was fed up of it coming out my face and wish it would come out of other places.

Personally I think my legs have changed the most of late, which someone did comment on a few weeks back, but I think they've changed more since then. I'm wonder whether the current routine has a lot to do with that or not? Be that either the effectiveness, or purely the effect a change can have sometimes. Definitely curious how they'll look with more fat stripped off. Glutes feel even more solid - something I noticed doing Pilates roll backs last week and felt a little more, well uncomfortable is probably the wrong word, but with less cushioning it was 'less comfortable' lol

Obliques feeling solid, and don't feel like I'm carrying much in the way of fat in the middle and upper back.

Fat seems mainly in lower abdominals and into love handles, pecs, and top of hamstrings, which I'm led to believe is classic storage areas associated with low test. Although I could be clutching at straws in the hope that the docs will sort that and make things easier for me, when it could be just the way it is and just the way my body is losing fat.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

When do you get your results Plod?



Plod said:


> Forgot to put, during warm up I did a set of twelve shoulder dislocates
> 
> Took it slow in case injured shoulder played up.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Went a bit overboard with the noise this week, but feck it, if I can't make noise in classes now, I better make the most of the 1 gym session a week LOL HELL YEAH!!!!!!!


ive created a monster  beast unleashed!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I can ring and get told the results of the tests today if I want, but guess they will just say nothing to worry about if nothing shows up

However to actually see the doctor, I've got another 2 weeks 

I can see another doc if I want but problem there is whilst she was a bit dismissive of my suggestion of low test, I felt confident in her doing something about the sciatica. So feels bit like catch 22 in that do I let her try and sort the sciatica and hope she eventually goes through enough options to come back to low test OR try another doc and hope they are more sympathetic to the low test theory and hope they help with the sciatica

Ah well, as they say, patience is a virtue


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

20mins on the cross ramp cross trainer followed by 60min Pilates class

Quads were hurting beforehand and definitely no better now lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Body Attack last night

Kept quiet but it was s**t

Didn't enjoy it one bit

Was happy to sit the injury out until felt recovered but now just want to get back to the weights instead.

Think weight loss will be out the window this week TBH

Normally have the odd quiet day at work but usually balances out

Need a min turnover of £1500 a week as we are only small

4 weeks ago we did £800 one week but the week before was £2000 so balanced out

This month week 1 £1300, last week £700 and this week haven't even done £200 yet and I have no work today again

Stress levels elevating, so weight loss will be feck all or worse me thinks

So with the non enjoyment of the classes, and work I'm not in a good place at mo


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> Body Attack last night
> 
> Kept quiet but it was s**t
> 
> ...


Have patience and believe, when you're run off your feet you'll wish you were quiet again.

Do you have any leg/quad pain?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> Have patience and believe, when you're run off your feet you'll wish you were quiet again.
> 
> Do you have any leg/quad pain?


Yeah, I usually take it as it comes. Sometimes we are quiet, sometimes rushed off our feet.

If I have to work extra hours for no extra pay, then I just accept that for the days when there is little work.

I just imagined the boss doing hit nut though, and saying he couldn't afford to pay me.

At mo, I'm doing year end, so actually working, but he's the kind of one where that doesn't earn him money, and wants me out on the road.

However, he came in earlier, asked about work, saw me doing books, and off he went.

So not as stressed as I was.

Plus, the instructor from last night messaged me to ask what was going on.

She says sod the miserable gits, and if I want to make noise in her class do so

Another message, saying if someone doesn't like the noise, and wants a quiet class for them to go do Yoga.

Another saying, class just wasn't the same without my input

Another saying she was covering tonights class and was I in?

Guess I gotta learn a little moderation lol

Truth is....... it's a defence mechanism.

When I was 16 and got down to 14stone, I went a bit intraverted as felt I'd lost the character of who I was

Was why I put 3 stone back on, to not be 'as' fat, but bring back my character.

I believe I'm noisy, as in a way afraid of becoming intraverted again, and by being noisy, I'm preventing that from happening?

Quads are better now. Just think Sunday's workouts are becoming a bit brutal, so think I might have to back down, and slow the cadence, try and increase tension and drop the weights and/or sets/reps down maybe?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Body attack tonight

Made noise ! Loved it lol

They'll have to ban me to shut me up

#bringonthenoise  lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Weigh in: 108.2kgs

So up 0.2kg

Thing is when I did Attack I though my abdominal fat moved around a bit more

However I feel better, so put that down to less fat in same area of looser skin, so what IS there has more room to move round in.

BF scales say I'm holding a lot of water anyway, so not worried about it. Disappointed, Yes, but worried, No. Disappointed that I need to lose 1.5kgs in 2 weeks to stay on target, and based on recent weeks that seems unobtainable, but ah we'll, its not a race is it, well maybe it is but a marathon rather than a sprint.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> Weigh in: 108.2kgs
> 
> So up 0.2kg
> 
> ...


Had 2 comments this morning, that I look like I've lost weight again, so either they are being polite, or I've had a bit of recomposition this week instead of actual weight loss 

Anyway, 60mins Body Attack - continued with Rotator Cuff when they did Burpees.

Followed by 60mins Yoga - 'risked' doing 'plank' and even did 'side plank' a little discomfort whilst doing so on the injured side. Took the risk, as not using it could mean it getting weaker, whereas using it affects recovery. So, will ease it back in over the next few weeks on stuff like planks, and move on from there.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Can I ask why you like and do the planks?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> Can I ask why you like and do the planks?


It wasn't my choice to do the plank, it was part of today's routine, and instead of sitting it out as of late, I made the decision to actually do them.

Why do I like them?

Personal opinion, but, I think I have really good obliques, and I put that down mainly to side planks and their variations, but also to Pilates.

Front plank, forces you to activate your rectus abdominus, which helps with the weights. Yes, shifting heavy arse weights will force you to activate them anyway, but this way, I think you think about it more as you deliberately activate them, as opposed to be forced too ( if that makes sense lol )

Just my 2 penneth on it anyway


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Just my opinion again but......

I think planks can help you with your breathing as well. I believe it helps you with lateral thoracic breathing, which is also developed in Pilates.

I think my own deep breathing has come on bucket loads.

Put it this way, one of the instructors had a trainee in the other day, and this trainee ( already an experienced PT and does other classes ) said at first when you started shouting and singing so much in class, I though no way can that person be putting in enough effort if they have the energy to make that much noise. She then said, then I saw how much effort you were putting in, and was very surprised. - So I put that down to breathing, and deep breathing, deep down in your abdominals, not in your chest.

Breathing deep in you abdominals will only improve your strength here as well.

Could be wrong, but that's how I see it


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for that, was just wondering.

I did planks religiously on and off for years, including the side ones but they didn't appear to do much apart from take up my time! Coach didn't put them in my plan and I've not done them for almost 2 years now. Sometimes do them in martial arts training as a warm up but that's once in a blue moon. I see and hear of folks doing lots of them like you do, so unsure if they are just fashionable, or whether or not they do do something.



Plod said:


> Just my opinion again but......
> 
> I think planks can help you with your breathing as well. I believe it helps you with lateral thoracic breathing, which is also developed in Pilates.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Warm up No's x10, Yes's x10, battle rope x10, air squats x10, walking lunges x20, foam rolled IT bands, fire hydrants x10 L+R, reverse fire hydrants x10 L+R, mountain climbers x10, shoulder dislocates x20

Todays in Bold and last weeks in brackets for comparison

Bodyweight squats *x270* (x260) PB

Leg press *134kg x70 x62 x45* (134kg x60 x50 x40)

Pull Down Left handed *100kg x14 x8 x6* (100kg x12 x8 x6)

Leg Extn *91kg x17 x14 x14* (91kgs x15 x12 x11)

Shoulder press machine left handed *41kg x12 45x8 50x7.5* (41kgs x10 45 x6 50 x2) *right handed 23kg 3 sets of 12*

Leg Curl *77kg x20 x15 x12* (77kgs x19 x13 x11)

Chest press machine left handed *68kg x13 73 x5 77 x3* (64kgs x16 68 x10 73 x4) *right handed 32kg x12 36x12 41x8*

Calf Raises on Leg Press machine *134kg x28 x19 x14* (127kgs x28 134 x14 x15)

Seated row machine left handed *73kg x12 77 x11 82 x4* (68kgs x16 77 x11 x4) *right handed 36 x12 45 x12 50 x8*

T-Bar tricep extn *140lb x20 160lb x18 180kg x10* (Tricep extn machine left handed 36kgs x12 41 x5 45 x1)

Bicep curl 30kg barbell slow cadence under tension *x12 x9 x5* (30kg barbell slow cadence under tension x12)

25 mins on the treadmill - 20mins speed 6.5kph incl 6.5 then 5mins speed 5.6kph incl 5.0

LR stretches x5

Never imagined I would do 270 air squats, as really had to dig deep, as even at 8 I thought this is going to be hell lol

Leg press - grunt central here lol - really used the power of 'the beast' to force these out

Chest Press - alternated these, did the left side first, and 'rested' using the right side at weights that felt comfortable and not a push

Shoulder press - as above

Row - as above

Tricep extn. - decided instead of using the tricep extn machine, I would use the cable machine and the T-Bar as 'good form' shouldn't require the use of shoulders

Bicep curls - plenty of tension, and did 3 sets instead of the 1 last week - felt wasted by then so bit of a struggle, although did say I would only do 2 sets this week doh!!

Stood next to some young lad also doing bicep curls, who had a 20kg BB and he was swinging away, so politely offered some advice, and suggested he use a lighter weight and told him how to create some tension. On the way out he thanked me


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Noticed on 'myfitnesspal' tracking info that weight loss slowing down correlates to my cutting back on exercise.

At the risk of not hitting targets I'm tempted to sit it out (no pun intended) and see if muscle growth from the extra rest is balanced out by fat loss, as that would be far more beneficial than worrying about the tale of the scales. Really must remember to measure myself pre cheat day and see how I progress.

Other option is to re-introduce a bit more cardio to strip fat, but think I'd be a fool not to go with the above option first.

I think abs are one of the easiest muscles to access whether the exercises are effective or not in my own personal opinion.

If you aren't getting that burning feeling in them, then I don't think you are really working them effectively.

So for instance, examples of exercises 'I' find most effective are:

In Body Attack, we do say 4 standard crunches followed by 8 pulses and repeat, and you can really feel it.

In Pilates, when we do 100's

In Side plank position, start neutral, then lower hips, back to neutral, then lift hips, and repeat. My favourite for working the obliques.

I don't know about fashionable, but personally, I thought I had bad posture from driving, and from being SO overweight my core was poor, so seemed reasonable that I needed to improve this area as best as possible.



lancashirerose said:


> Thanks for that, was just wondering.
> 
> I did planks religiously on and off for years, including the side ones but they didn't appear to do much apart from take up my time! Coach didn't put them in my plan and I've not done them for almost 2 years now. Sometimes do them in martial arts training as a warm up but that's once in a blue moon. I see and hear of folks doing lots of them like you do, so unsure if they are just fashionable, or whether or not they do do something.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I'd agree with what you said about posture, which also applies to a lot of people. Just didn't want you to get plankitis because I think it's easy to get carried away with them. From what I've seen they are useful to a point but after that other exercises, full body work takes over.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I have in the past done a great deal of planks, especially when I was doing splits, and have cut back substantially, which I guess can be said of a lot of my exercising lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

210 floors on the stepper in 30mins 4secs followed by 60min Yoga class

Did everything in Yoga bar down dog - thought I give everyone else a go


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

30mins stepper

10mins cross ramp

45mins Body Attack


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

60mins Body Attack tonight

1700 my calves were aching, plus I felt dead tired, and really didn't fancy it.

1845 I suddenly perked up, and I was off and running ready for 1900 class 

Got some more compliments saying I'd lost more weight, when I haven't so if it's true, I'm happy with that as if I'm the same weight it only means one thing 

Got some compliments as well on my legs, so pretty pleased with that.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I hate my brain

I always have to over think or over analyse everything

So why can't I just lose weight and my brain can go shut the f**k up

Anyone tell where I'm going with this one lol

Weigh in 108.7kgs so up another 0.5kg or about a lb

This sh1t messes with my head too much

Guess I've either got to do more cardio, cut back on calories as my head is just plain f**ked lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Hopefully Peter Kay is right and I've just sorted that extra pound out lol

Sorry for the language, imagined it would just get censored


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

60mins Body Attack - did plank during mountain climbers, walking lunge into squat, but did do side plank when called upon

60mins Yoga - did one down dog, but after using my shoulder a tad more during Attack, and thought better of it, and went into childs pose when down dog called for


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

2 x Krevolution caps 1hr pre workout, plus a black coffee and an anadin 30mins prior

Warm up:

Yes's x10; No's x10; Battle rope x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10; Body weight squat starting shallow going to deep by rep 10; walking lunges x10

Foam rolled IT bands; Fire Hydrants x10; Reverse fire hydrants x10; Shoulder dislocates x10

Routine:

Plan was to go super slow with a 6/6 cadence and plenty of tension but forgot on BW squats (doh!) so no relevance putting up last weeks as per, except this one 

Body weight squat with lightweight bar x*282* (270) PB

So then 6 second positive and 6 second negative and tension where possible for rest of routine.

Leg Press 100kg x30 114kg x20 127kg x10

Pull Down 55kg x11 64kg x6 72kg x4

Leg Extn. 64kg x8 68kg x7 73kg x7

Chest Press (machine) 64kg x12 68kg x5 73kg x5

Leg Curl 55kg x15 59kg x12 64kg x7

Bicep Curls 30kg x10 x6 x5

Tricep Extn. 120lb x 17 140lb x8 160lb x6

Calf Raises on Leg Press machine 134kg x22 x16 x14

Shoulder press (machine) 45kg x6 50kg x6 55kg x3

Super sets of Assisted chins and Assisted dips (59.5kg) x6 x6 x6 x4

Treadmill 15mins for cool down

BW Squat - legs were pure jelly at the end, went for 283, but nothing there lol

Leg press - moved to seat in 2 positions to give a greater ROM

Pull Down - did proper as opposed to previous weeks, but didn't over do it just in case

Leg Extn. - sure the power to do more, but purely lactic acid build up prevented this

Chest press - as pull down

Bicep curls - bit dissapointed with reps, but been been a while since doing them this slow and with this much tension

Tricep extn. - as above

Calf raises - calfs been hurting last few days, so good enough

Shoulder press - forgot to do these earlier in the workout, so impacted on weight/reps, plus was reserved due to shoulder

Chins/Dips - first time in 2 months, so nothing stupid

Build & Recover for PWO

Venison grillsteaks for PPWO


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Doms is bad this morning

Don't know whether it's a case of too much yesterday, or just plain not used to it.

Too much is my opinion, but .........

Glad it's rest day, but loads of driving in the storm could mess with that


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Docs this morning

Cholesterol 3.6 - so really good

Vitamin levels good

Iron levels good

Blood sugars 5.1 - so no diabetes risk

Vit D levels good - says unusual as most people have a deficiancy lol

Test levels acceptable - oh crap  lol meant to ask her for the actual level but forgot at the time doh  !!!

Said in these circumstances they normally recommend exercise lol

Ah well, looks like I might be looking at either test/test boosters then

As for my sciatica, which I went for at same time, she checked my back - nothing there, checked my range of movement - said ok, had to drop my grundies, and she checked blood flow in my groin, and had a feel of testicles.

Said generally I was doing the right thing as I was effectively self medicating with the Yoga and Pilates, but was happy to refer me for Physiotherapy on the NHS, but probably be a 3-4 month waiting list.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

20 mins on the cross trainer followed by 60 min Pilates class tonight


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Last night we were doing hip flexor stretches, which I haven't even attempted since the injury. Even though I knew I wasn't very good at them, I was surprised how bad I was last night, and could barely get any movement, and what I did brought pain down my quads. The pain, I put down to the after effects of Sundays workout.

I asked the instructor after the class if there was any other exercise I could do to make improvements to be able to do the former. Her advice, was just to keep doing the hip flexor stretch daily. I guess another problem brought about by driving for a living 

Have slipped a little with daily stretches, mostly since the injury, so guess I better start again.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

45mins Body Attack tonight


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod if you can find the money a visit to a sports therapist will be much quicker and most probably a whole lot more useful - NHS physios try their best but they are not used to athletes and I find sports therapists tend to get right in there, get to the crux of the matter and give you the rehab/correct exercises to do a lot quicker.

Even when I was on my arse-end-skint I managed to find the money to see someone rather than wait months for the NHS, and I was fixed in less time than getting to the top of the waiting list.



Plod said:


> Docs this morning
> 
> Cholesterol 3.6 - so really good
> 
> ...


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I'll see what I can figure out, although it's just cost me £330 to MOT and tax the car, so might be a struggle.

But as you've pointed out, where there's a will, there's a way


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Looks like I'm going to miss my target for the end of this month.

But......... I ain't bothered TBH

Loads of comments over the last few weeks of people saying i've lost weight when I haven't, so that's good enough.

Plus I feel better, and although I still think of myself as fat, I've made progress.

Mate of mine who has trained for years, said yesterday, how I wasn't carrying much fat in my face or head, and round the back of the neck.

Been a bit of a s**ter, but you know what, this injury has probably helped in a weird kind of way, to show me a better way.

I can happily live with being around this weight, and keep dropping fat and building muscle.

Although I see myself as fat, it's just because of where it is sitting, and I reckon a couple more months will see a huge difference.

Weighed myself this morning as didn't know whether to class today as 'end of October' or when I wake up tomorrow morning?

So, this morning I was 107.1kgs, or 16st 11.62lbs

Target was 106.36kgs, which would at 16st 10lb, to have given me a 10stone total weight loss.

So only missed by less 3/4kg, or 1.62lbs, so in perspective, I still think I've done really well, as the extra rest, has allowed me to grow better, as well as lose fat 

I know I have been a slave to the scales a bit in the past, but I believe I'm starting to enter a stage where changes will become more evident through the use of the mirror. I can see my legs have changed massively of late, and when tensing up, my quads look, in my unqualified opinion, very good. You may differ, as it's all in context, and what the BB community might see as ok, the average joe would think of as impressive. I keep going for a hole on the belt that isn't there, so will need to get the leather punch out again


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Plod said:


> ... *I feel better*, ........, *I've made progress*.
> 
> ........I can *happily live *with being around this weight, and keep dropping fat and building muscle.
> 
> ......, and I reckon a couple more months will see a huge difference.


And THIS is ALL THAT MATTERS!!!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Amen :lol:

Probably far too critical of myself in the past

Bit more confident in my abilities and the balance feels good at the mo.

Feel healthy, my doc results suggest I'm healthy, obviously look better, fat is going down and muscles getting bigger, and feeling more rested (although I do admit I over did it Sunday, but that was experimenting to see where I need to go)

Yep, things looking promising


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

20mins cross ramp cross trainer, followed by 60mins Body Attack tonight


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> Looks like I'm going to miss my target for the end of this month.
> 
> But......... I ain't bothered TBH
> 
> ...


Well b****r me

Out of curiosity, I weighed myself, as said above, is the end of October, the morning of the 31st, or November 1st?

Weight was 106.4kgs, so 16st 10.08lbs

Happy in my head regardless, but effectively got the result anyway :lol:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

So I awoke at 2am this morning and just couldn't get back to sleep

After a couple of hours of trying, I got thinking about things.

So, in Pilates Tuesday, when it came to Hip Flexor stretches, I could hardly do them, and I might have mentioned, the instructor said just keep practising them.

I got thinking, and google'd whether there was any correlation to back pain and tight hip flexors, and it turns out there is. SO maybe doing a bit of a leap, but thought maybe there might be a correlation between tight hip flexors and my sciatica.

One site said many people think they have tight hamstrings when in fact it's tight hip flexors.

Anyway, looked up a few sites, and got a little routine together, firstly a warm up for the hip flexors, and secondly stretches to help.

So did the warm up and stretches before Body Attack, repeated them before Yoga as well.

Made a difference in my ability to do some of the stretches in Yoga. Normally you see little changes, but this was more distinct

Going to try and do these daily if I can (and remember lol)


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Going into specifics

Warm up of:

Standing knee to chest x10 each side

Leg swings x10 each side

Lunges with a pulse x10 each side

Then into stretches:

Butterfly stretch

Happy baby pose

Seated Head to knee stretch

Squat

Sumo squat to standing

Lizard stretch

Swan,

Square,

Horizontal squat

Kneeling hip flexor

Kneeling hip flexor + raised foot

I then did 60mins Body Attack class

Sciaitica didn't play up once, but Saturday isn't the day for it, as much as in the week

I then repeated most of the stretches whilst waiting for Yoga to start

60mins of Yoga, and I whilst the norm is little changes over time, there was a much more marked improvement in my flexibilty today.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

2 x Krevolution caps 1hr pre workout, plus a black coffee and an anadin 30mins prior

*General Warm up:*

Yes's x10; No's x10; Battle rope x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10

Foam rolled Quads, IT bands and Hamstrings

*Hip Flexor Warm up:*

Knee highs x10 L+R; Leg swings x12 L+R; Lunge with triple pulse x10 L+R; Spider man x10 L+R; Lying Psoas March x10 L+R

*Hip Flexor stretches*

Butterfly stretch 2x30secs; Happy Baby Pose x10; Seated Head to Knee stretch x5 L+R; Squat x10; Sumo squat to standing x10; Lizard stretch 2x30secs L+R; Kneeling Hip Flexor 2x30secs L+R; Kneeling Hip Flexor with raised foot 2x30secs L+R

*Routine:*

Doing everything to a 6 count positive and 6 count negative, except the body weight squat, which was a 3count down, and 3 count up

Last week in brackets, this week in bold for comparison.

Body weight squat with lightweight bar x200

Leg Press *107kg x30 120kg x20 134kg x10* (100kg x30 114kg x20 127kg x10)

Pull Down *64kg x11 72kg x6 82kg x5* (55kg x11 64kg x6 72kg x4)

Leg Extn. *68kg x9 73kg x8 77kg x7* (64kg x8 68kg x7 73kg x7)

Chest Press (machine) *68kg x10 73kg x6 77kg x5* (64kg x12 68kg x5 73kg x5)

Leg Curl *59kg x15 64kg x8 73kg x5* (55kg x15 59kg x12 64kg x7)

Bicep Curls *80lb x12 90lb x12* (30kg x10 x6 x5)

Tricep Extn. *130lb x17 140lb x14* (120lb x 17 140lb x8 160lb x6)

Calf Raises on Leg Press machine *134kg x23 x17 x15* (134kg x22 x16 x14)

Shoulder press (machine) *50kg x12 59kg x6 68kg x3* (45kg x6 50kg x6 55kg x3)

Treadmill 10mins for cool down

BW Squat - last week, the gym manager asked me to try going slower, and said I would probably only manage 120, so well pleased with 200

Leg press - as last week, moved to seat in 2 positions to give a greater ROM

Pull Down - as last week, did proper as opposed to previous weeks, but didn't over do it just in case (see also shoulder press)

Leg Extn. - as last week, sure the power to do more, but purely lactic acid build up prevented this

Chest press - really felt it more in the chest this week, going slow

Bicep curls/Tricep extensions - played safe and used the T-Bar and forced hands together to create tension, and super setted

Calf raises - just tried to get one more rep each set

Shoulder press - think I trapped a nerve during the Hip Flexor work in my left lat/shoulder region, so no heroics here

Didn't bother with chins and dips this week, as last week it was too much for one workout, and by this time, it had been 70mins since I started the Body Weight Squats, and really wanted to keep the weights section below 60mins but ran over as it was.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Sunday I trapped a nerve, and still playing up today, so cancelled going to the gym tonight


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

That is painful mate.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Lol yeah just a bit lol

Anyway did a bit of research after cancelling my class.

There was a suggestion foam rolling could help.

As I currently don't own one I went the gym

None free when I arrived so 20mins cross trainer, 20mins foam rolling, 15mins cross trainer, 15mins foam rolling and 10 mins cross trainer.

Made a massive difference 

Ordering a cheap one off Amazon to tide me over


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Foam rollers are a great help.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Bit tender in the area of the trapped nerve this morning, but maybe that's just the after effects of foam rolling a trapped nerve? I don't know.

Had a little twinge earlier when I ran over the road, but not as bad as yesterday.

Found the same foam roller I was going to buy off Amazon, on eBay for same price, but free shipping, so got that one coming for now, and get a better one for chrimbo present.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Foam rollers really bring out that Love/Hate type feeling. 

If you get it right it can hurt like hell, but you know its good for you, so you love it! :lol:

I'm gonna be hitting mine tonight, IT band, periformis back & Hams, with some harsh stretching afterwards.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Yeah, I was rolling, and when I found the spot, I definately knew about it :lol:

I definately think I can benefit, by hitting the IT bands, and the Periformis is something that has been linked with Sciatica, so can't hurt to give them a go


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Cal said something on my Facebook last night and in hindsight I'm thinking it was good advice

Went up the gym and spent just under 15mins foam rolling and then went into Body Attack.

After 5mins I walked out, the pain was back. Either I didn't foam roll enough or I'm just plain daft and pushing myself too much **whistles**

Anyway sat on the bike for next 35mins until the misses came out the class.

Looks like I'm cancelling classes and just doing some light cardio, stretching classes and one balls out weights session a week - exactly what Cal said **hangs head in shame lol**


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

20mins cross ramp

20mins foam rolling shoulders

10mins cross ramp

10mins foam rolling

5mins cross ramp

5+mins treadmill

Going to find a Physio as don't think the foam rolling is as effective as I'd like it to be


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Weight increased, but increased vascularity in my ankles.

Sure my body is deliberately trying to f**k my head lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Foam roller arrived, so going to give it a blast when dinner has gone down a bit

Been in contact with a Physio, although a 2 week wait, but highly recommended


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Two things:

Firstly

Brother and his misses have been round savo, and they were raving on about a guy they have been both going to, and he does sports massages as well. Given me his number, and think I will call Monday and see if I can get an appointment.

Secondly

I was booked into a fitness fiesta today, and I seriously doubted my ability to get through even the first class. I considered sacking it right off, but the misses said she still wanted to do it, and I thought I'd just try, and if need be, bail out then. I went upstairs to make use of the foam roller. One of the young ladies said she had a little experience of massage, and told me to take a chair, and she spent about 10mins on me, then the women I referred to in a previous post, who I had seen in the Body Attack class working on a couple of people, came in, and she offered to take over. Apparently she teaches Swedish massage, and went to work on me, and she said I was incredibly tight in my shoulders, which I guess would explain the trapped nerve. She spent another 10mins on me, but said I really needed a deep tissue massage, and would need a few of them to get the full benefit, but said a couple would make a big difference.

My misses said do Attack, but don't use your arms, but truth be told, it ain't that simple, as it's really hard not to. There was only 2 occassions where I had a slight twinge, and both were when I WASN'T using my arms, so kept using them.

So the day went thus:

20mins shoulder massage

50mins Body Attack class

10mins foam rolling

60mins Yoga

15mins rest, so had a couple of Bananas for energy.

Next class was running late, so sat on a spinning bike, and pedalled away for a couple of mins, and one of the instructors came up and said Tabata Spin? I said what, and she said Tabata spin, so basically HIIT training to Tabata principles, so 20secs sprint, 10 secs rest and repeat, so did 8 intervals for a total of 4mins, and I was wrecked lol

40mins Body Balance class (Yoga, Tai Chi and Pilates)

20mins rest

30mins CX Worx

Shoulder is a little tender, but think that was down to the massage as opposed to any problem with the trapped nerve.

I guess I was a little doubtful in a way of the effectiveness of the massage, and to be frank, the cost, but definately converted, and as said above, will give this place in the town a ring on Monday and get myself booked in one night.

The things my brother and his misses was telling me, and the benefits they'd seen were TBH incredible, but I do think it's worth the punt.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Had a little look for measurements I was previously taking, but last set I could find was February

Chest down from 49" to 45" (started at 60")

Neck down from 16.5" to 16" (started at 20")

Waist down from 45.5" to 40" (started at 54")

Biceps down from 16.5" to 15" - but let's be honest, this isn't one I wanted to hear, but was extremely surprised at as thought I was still around 16". Hopefully it just meant I was holding a lot of fat in my arms, plus I had just finished that marathon session today, so maybe just depleted???

Didn't measure legs at the time, don't know why, but bet they have dropped loads, as that's the way they look


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Weird, measured legs and since february they have gone from 24.5" to 24" but look massively different, so guess that means must of lost fat plus toned up loads


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah lean body measurements are so much more revealing than what i call "fat stats"

for examplelean 18" arms naturally are a massive acheivement.. (at my height)

however ive seen 18" quoted regularly online only ever from guys with a high bf propensity.. but john grimek they aint..

glad things are going well for ya Plod


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Awoke this morning with no pain from the trapped nerve, just a general tenderness in my shoulders which I assume is after effects of the massage (not had a massage before so unsure how you supposed to feel next day????) Still going to get a sports massage, before anyone assumes I am taking my recovery from the trapped nerve for granted ( not that I would eh? lol)

Into the gym at lunch time, but got way laid. One of the 'fitness motivators' was inducting this big guy, and she said he's the one to talk to, and pointed to me, and said show him your pics, so had to log onto book of face to show him the before pics I have uploaded there. Anyway must of been talking to him for good 40mins, as I'm not averse to inspiring others to achieve their goals, especially when they are of the 'larger variety' lol

*General Warm up:*

Yes's x10; No's x10; Battle rope x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10

*Hip Flexor Warm up:*

Knee highs x10 L+R; Leg swings x10 L+R; Lunge with triple pulse x10 L+R; Spider man x5 L+R; Lying Psoas March x10 L+R

*Hip Flexor stretches*

Butterfly stretch; Happy Baby Pose; Seated Head to Knee stretch; Squat; Sumo squat to standing x10; Lizard stretch; Kneeling Hip Flexor; Kneeling Hip Flexor with raised foot

Routine:

Doing everything to a 6 count positive and 6 count negative, except the body weight squat, which was a 3count down, and 3 count up, plus I forced my hips more forward at the top of the movement

Last week in brackets, this week in bold for comparison.

Body weight squat with lightweight bar x210

Leg Press *120kg x30 127kg x20 134kg x15* (107kg x30 120kg x20 134kg x10)

Pull Down *72kg x12 82kg x7 92kg x5* (64kg x11 72kg x6 82kg x5)

Leg Extn. *73kg x11 77kg x11 82kg x9* (68kg x9 73kg x8 77kg x7)

Chest Press (machine) *73kg x13 82kg x5 86kg x3* (68kg x10 73kg x6 77kg x5)

Leg Curl *64kg x16 68kg x10 77kg x8* (59kg x15 64kg x8 73kg x5)

Bicep Curls *140lb x6 x6* (80lb x12 90lb x12)

Tricep Extn. *160kg x6 x6* (130lb x17 140lb x14)

Calf Raises on Leg Press machine *134kg x23 x17 x15* (134kg x23 x17 x15)

Shoulder press (machine) *55kg x12 64kg x5 73kg x3+pr* (50kg x12 59kg x6 68kg x3)

Assisted chins super setted with assisted dips 59.5kg x9+9 54.5kg x7+5

Row machine 109kg x9 x5

Treadmill 10mins for cool down

Chest/shoulder stretches to finish

BW Squat - tad slower than last week, plus forced my hips forward at the top in a lockout, and for some reason lactic acid kicked in big style at around 80reps, but thought compared to 200 last week, that wasn't good enough, so literally had to fight to keep going, and was unreal for next 130 reps, but no way I was not beating last week lol

Leg press - as last week, moved to seat in 2 positions to give a greater ROM

Pull Down - nice and slow, but always ever mindful of my shoulders (I know i've done heavier in the past, but just building it back up)

Leg Extn. - managed a bit more before lactic acid kicked in, but for some reason I couldn't imagine carrying on like the BW squats

Chest press - went for a tad more, but as with others, ever mindful of shoulders

Bicep curls/Tricep extensions - played safe and used the T-Bar like last week and forced hands together to create tension, and super setted

Calf raises - everything else seen improvements, but felt a real struggle just to emulate last week

Shoulder press - as others, ever mindful of shoulders, but tried a bit harder

Assisted chins/dips - felt like doing these, so I did lol only 2 sets though as felt it also in shoulders

Row machine - just felt like it also

Was noisy as f**K today (Cal would be proud lol), and same fitness motivator commented on it and said it was good as showed intensity and said I was a Tiger, I said I prefer to think of me as a Bear, but Tiger was good lol. I could tell people were looking at me during my sets, but TBH I didn't give a sh1t, it's a gym not a library lol - maybe some of them would do well to remember that next time they work out lol

As said above, I've previously shifted more weight upper body, but constant dieting and the injury have taken their toll is my opinion, so need to progress again, but I've got to not bugger myself back up, so just trying to be realistic with weights shifted, and think I'm doing ok

Really good workout but a bit too long again in my opinion, and need to rethink my workout, as apart from the warm up, and the hip flexor workout, would like to get the weights section down below 60mins, whereas reckon it was nearer 80mins today.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Still a little sore where the trapped nerve is/was but no pain 

Was hoping to get to the gym earlier but misses wanted me sort out our joint bank account. Down side, had less time, up side, had a little more money in there than expected so putting that towards a few sports massages 

Anyway, 12mins on the cross ramp cross trainer (was going to do more, but the machine was making a few weird noises so......) 5mins on the stepper covering 37floors and then 60min Pilates class


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

10 mins on the cross ramp cross trainer

45 mins Body Attack class

Had the sensation at one point the trapped nerve was going to play up and there was some pain, but wasn't the intense pain of before. At the end of the class, I pressed the area into a door frame, and breathed deeply for 60secs. Been ok since 

Shoulders feeling a bit sore so think I better play safer with them tomorrow


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Been trying to think where to take my training

The extra days rest is good, I enjoy the classes that I do, but it's the weights.

Do I continue what I'm doing now? Do I drop the Wednesday class, and go back to my old routine, but on a 2 days per week?

Enjoying the current weights routine in a weird way, lots of sets, 20-30sec max rest periods, real intense workout.

Bit biased towards my legs though, which I think IMO are my best part of my body, and although fat needs stripping off, I can feel have come on loads since I was injured. I like the idea of giving the legs a good blasting as in my head, it should help with the release of GH, but correct me if I'm wrong.

Have introduced a natural test booster as a trial for next 4 weeks, to see if I can any benefits, and if staying natural, I believe (again, correct me if I'm wrong) that it suits full body workouts anyway as opposed to splits. As many know, I ain't adverse to putting the time in at the gym, so could do splits, but I've come round to the idea that especially at my age, the body needs rest. Thus I want to stick with full body workouts.

Just what do I do though?

A. One monster full body workout on a Sunday as per ( no time constraints, so can do plenty of stretching before hand, then the weights )

B. Go back to the workout I did before Sunday and Wednesday, 1 set each of: Squats; Lat Pull Down; Shoulder Press; Bench; Chins; Dips; Bicep curls; Tricep Extn.; SLDL; DB Lat raises. I was doing 3 times a week, so gives me more rest than before, and do less classes, and no going in twice in one day.

C. Go for something entirely different

Might have to copy and paste into it's own thread, if no input, but any that is recieved, I will be grateful for


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

I would do what you feel good doing to be honest mate. If it works all good


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Fair comment lol

Think I will continue along these lines at mo, but adjust the Sunday Workout to bring more balance to the upper body

Would like to do Deadlifts as that's a good compound movement and will do upper and lower

Will think about it over next few days and see what I come up with

I mean, I think legs are coming on loads, but I think that brings more imbalance than I already have.

Mmm, think this may need more thought than I initially imagined - ah well at least got something to think about whilst driving around


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Had that building feeling the trapped nerve was going to play up

Got to the gym early to foam roll, but one of the lasses who massaged me Saturday was there and she offered to work my shoulders again. Felt great afterwards and got through the 60min Body Attack class no problem

When she was doing it it felt like my muscles were popping away, and she found a few knots.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Get those knots out mate. Just go with the flow. You are doing an awesome job.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Cheers mate  Appreciated

Must get a sports massage booked, as I suppose nearly 2 years of training, plus my job has had it's effects


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> Cheers mate  Appreciated
> 
> Must get a sports massage booked, as I suppose nearly 2 years of training, plus my job has had it's effects


Pull yer finger out.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d go with a split routine keeping volume low so you can focus on poundage progression plod..

i tend to use full bodies just to get my weights up after a break these days.

personally id like to see your girths go up abit on legs (hence my worrysome fb post lol)


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry Cal, me being stupid. Thought you were generalising, but seems you were being more specific

Too much Cardio you are saying to get any meaningful gains

Maybe, but maybe my goals are changing, we'll see

For now, I'm going to play by ear and see how my body reacts for a bit longer


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> Sorry Cal, me being stupid. Thought you were generalising, but seems you were being more specific
> 
> Too much Cardio you are saying to get any meaningful gains
> 
> ...


I read Cal's post as meaning number of reps & sets = volume.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`m not sure exactly, i know dropping bf is the priority, i like priorities rather than being all over the place and expecting everything at the same time (i have a client lol) but youre a naturally big guy and being honest i was surprised youre legs are down to 24.5".. (looking better or not)

its not unknown for you to say a couple of weeks later doh! Cal was right lol (not allways i know) so i just try to put little ideas out there for you to see if they make something in your head go ping a few weeks down the line..

i`m actually super interested on how things go cos i`m a big proponent of bw squats and havent ever stuck to them as long as you have, i dont think theyre causing atrophy btw, but i`d guess your going brutally hard with them, so id be wary of additional stuff.

ohh heres a q, do you legs feel as fresh as a daisy once doms are gone and have a spring in your step or do they feel heavy?

yes of course its important to enjoy what you do, absolutely.. i could go on a treadmill facing a brick wall for hours but wouldnt fancy 5 mins on a cross trainer..

heres a personal example, i love playing badminton (not a great example cos an hour of insane badmintoning imo would be suited to atrophy) but i dont cos it might injure me, but id do my second or third choice activity if they were safer and still productive..

there are SO many things or activities i discover and then realise they hurt me  so i sate myself with something that fits the bill for my targets, but allows me to stay as bullet proof and injury free as i can..

i cant do 1 handed deads, i cant do anything unilaterally, i cant do clean and jerks, i can barely lift from the ground, i cant run, i cant do standing mili press, i can barely sit in a chair unless its my recliner, i cant stand in 1 spot for more than 2 mins without discomfort, i cant do planks, lol shagging hurts my back (i manage tho lol) i cant do sidebends..

i sense youre stretching and foam rolling heavily now to get you thru, rather than improve currently..

i`m of course not saying do as i do, but in your shoes i`d (for a period of time till your shoulders much better for example, stretch and foam roll and then "plod" (if you`ll excuse the pun) out an hour on the treadmill walking flat out..

thereby getting the benefits of foam rolling and stretching for further injury proofing my bod, get my fat burnign done, knowing id minimised any chance of atrophy by keeness lol

anyhoo again soz for harping on and sounding like a safety conscious old dear...


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> I read Cal's post as meaning number of reps & sets = volume.


Sorry Rebekah, I was making reference to what Cal had put on my book of face as opposed to the above, so hence the ease of confusion. I probably should of cut and pasted to make it clearer for others to understand


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Cal, I'm on my phone at mo so I will reply to your comments later

However I think the proof is in the pudding

There is only one way to do this and that is pics

So I will get the misses to take some of me tomorrow and post up.

I was quite surprised myself with my shoulders earlier looking in the mirror

I'll do the same with my legs.

If the consensus of opinion is I've made negative gains then I'll re look at what I do

If that come across as a negative it's not my intention - dont want it to sound like I'm spitting my dummy or anything lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Anyway this morning Body Attack got substituted for something else.

Don't wish to repeat as there was no interval aspect like HIIT in it so can't see the benefits

Followed that up with 60mins of Yoga.

Foam rolled for 15mins prior to first class

Got given a number for another sports massage person who is flexible on working times, so that suits me better


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

*Answers in Bold to your 'concerns' lol*



TheCrazyCal said:


> i`m not sure exactly, i know dropping bf is the priority, i like priorities rather than being all over the place and expecting everything at the same time (i have a client lol) but youre a naturally big guy and being honest i was surprised youre legs are down to 24.5".. (looking better or not)
> 
> *I still thought they looked big, so wasn't concerned and couldn't understand your girth comment when made, but if you think 24.5" is small, then maybe I need to do more*
> 
> ...


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> ...... i know dropping bf is the priority, i like priorities .......


Maybe my priorities are a little fcuked????

See the problem is I "think" I could look massively different if my skin was tighter. Main issue being my stomach.

I've got to accept in my head that my goal of taking my t shirt off and being proud of myself by Xmas ISN'T going to happen. Not because I can't put the effort in, but because my skin won't be tight enough to facilitate it. However I keep chasing the lower BF level in the hope my stomach will look better. Short of 'actual' weight loss it's the only other way I can see progress in this bloody head of mine.

Hoping this test booster ive started taking will help tip the balance of burning more fat in the stomach. Back of legs is improving, pec area fat improving, BF levels in other areas going down, just this bloody stomach.

Think I've got it in my head, if the fat goes from this area, the skin will shrink better. Probably a fcuked up notion, but its stuck in me head that its the only way to get what I want


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol my "concerns"

how tall are you bud?

nah i dont think your priorities are fcuked at all..

i only said that bout your legs cos i have in my head youre 6 ft tall and heavier than me, i`m 5"9 and my legs are only slightly bigger than yours but to me they look small..

i`d assumed yours would be bigger.. (still) then my thought process wnet down the root of enthusiasm either slowing growth down (cos you can expect some still)and as an ex big guy i`d assume youre legs were huge to start with and fairly muscular.. or indeed atrophying abit..

regarding the foam rolling and stuff thats just how i took what you`d written..

i`m not sure a test booster will help burn more tum fat tho bud 

i`d just want to be sure i was as anabolic as possible while pushing the limits and not going slightly past peak anabolism towards catabolism which will of course then slow down progress. (this is what id be looking at closely if my weight loss was stalling) i`d probly trying a drop in cals and see what happens but i`d also probly try an increase to see if that helps.

its good to hear your legs dont feel heavy days afterwards, thats a good sign


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Answers as per, in bold 



TheCrazyCal said:


> lol my "concerns"
> 
> how tall are you bud?
> 
> ...


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

2 x Krevolution 1hr prior, 1 anadin and a black coffee 30mins prior, and a banana 10mins prior

General Warm up:

Yes's x10; No's x10; Battle rope x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10

Hip Flexor Warm up:

Knee highs x10 L+R; Leg swings x10 L+R; Lunge with triple pulse x10 L+R; Spider man x10 L+R; Lying Psoas March x10 L+R

Hip Flexor stretches

Butterfly stretch 2x30secs; Happy Baby Pose 2x30secs; Seated Head to Knee stretch 2x30secs L+R; Squat x10; Sumo squat to standing x10; Lizard stretch 2x30secs L+R; Kneeling Hip Flexor 2x30secs L+R; Kneeling Hip Flexor with raised foot 2x15secs L+R

Routine:

As last week, everything on a slow cadence, minimal rest periods

Last week in brackets, this week in bold for comparison.

Body weight squat with lightweight bar with lockout at top as last week x *235* (x210)

Leg Press w/ seat on position 3 *86x14 warm up 114kg x19 127kg x6 134kg x6* (seat on position 2 : 120kg x30 127kg x20 134kg x15)

Pull Down *wide grip 82kg x6 + 55kg x6 close grip 82kg x6 + 55kg x6 * (72kg x12 82kg x7 92kg x5)

Leg Extn. *77kg x11 82kg x11 86kg x8* (73kg x11 77kg x11 82kg x9)

Chest Press (machine) *82kg x10 86kg x8 91kg x2.5* (73kg x13 82kg x5 86kg x3)

Leg Curl

Bicep Curls *30kg BB x12 x4.5* (140lb x6 x6)

Tricep Extn. *160lb x12 180lb x 8 200lb x4* (160lb x6 x6)

Calf Raises on Leg Press machine *134kg x23 x18 x16* (134kg x23 x17 x15)

Shoulder press (machine) *59kg x12 68kg x5 77kg x3.5* (55kg x12 64kg x5 73kg x3+pr)

Assisted chins super setted with assisted dips *54.5kg x5+6 50kg x4+4 45.5kg x3+2* (59.5kg x9+9 54.5kg x7+5)

Row machine 109kg *x10 x7* (x9 x5)

Adaptive Motion Trainer for 30+mins for cool down (Treadmill 10mins for cool down)

Chest/shoulder stretches to finish

Build & Recover post workout

BW Squat - as last week, a tad slower and forcing my hips forward at the top in a lockout, lactic acid kicked in at 73 reps, and once again literally had to fight to keep going

Leg press - last week moved seat in 2 positions to give a greater ROM, and this week moved it in 3 positions to make it harder. I picked what I thought might be a reasonable starting weight, but felt far too easy, so treated the first as a warm up set.

Pull Down - was still feeling it in my shoulders, so took it a tad easier, but no rest, just long enough to move peg position and change grip

Leg Extn. - blame my breathing here, but still improved

Chest press - I know Cal said bring shoulder blades back to activate chest more, but just couldn't seem to manage it for some reason, so felt it a little too much in my shoulders

Leg Curl - machine broke

Bicep curls - went for the barbell instead, and created as much tension as possible, but feeling a bit bladdered at this point

Tricep extensions - T-Bar again

Calf raises - couple more reps overall, just seem to struggle to improve here

Shoulder press - changed foot position and seemed to make it easier to improve

Assisted chins/dips - wrecked, so a little disappointing

Row machine - only tried for an extra rep or so

Did fancy a change, but something Cal said, about the BW squats and the time i've been doing them made me want to do them again, so stuck with current routine.

As said above, the pain of the BW squats was intense, but once again, I just thought I needed to fight through it, and aimed for 220, but just carried on until I literally couldn't move my legs no more, and as I went down for 235 I knew it was enough.

Still 10mins on the weights longer than I would of wanted at 70mins, but better than the 80 last week.

Had planned on 10mins on the treadmill for cool down, but some young lady who I talk to often patted the AMT next to her, so I got on it, and default is 20+5mins, and did that and just carried on for at least another 5mins after, just chatting away to her lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> Cal, I'm on my phone at mo so I will reply to your comments later
> 
> However I think the proof is in the pudding
> 
> ...


I'll do the pics next Saturday before Pig out, as taking pics the day after a cheat day won't be representative I don't think


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

20mins on the cross ramp cross trainer

60mins Pilates

Abs are on fire!!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

45min Body Attack class tonight

Did have to drop out 15mins in and do some figure 4's due to sciatica, but straight back into it and didn't reoccur


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Supposed to be doing Body Attack tonight

However

1. Misses has asked me to cancel her off the class, as said her knee hurt last night, plus she wasn't feeling too clever this morning.

2. I've got no work, and had to take the day off unpaid.

So why wait till tonight to do that class, when I've got all day free

Thinking of carrying on doing a few jobs around the house to get in the misses's good books, have meal 3 at 12.30 then go hit the gym.

Tempted to do say an hour's worth of steady state, then hit some iron therapy to cheer me up


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plan went a bit out the window on what I was going to do

Shoulder giving me a bit of grief before I started, so had to play safe a little

Into the gym

Warm up of:

Yes's x10; No's x10; Battle rope x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10; knee highs x10 L+R; and Leg Swings x10 L+R; Lizard stretch x8 L+R; Lying Psoas march x10 L+R

As per, everything nice and slow for plenty of TUT

Bodyweight squats with lightweight bar with lockout at top x250

Pull down wide grip 64kg x14 normal grip 82kg x8 91kg x5

Super sets of assisted Chins and Dips 45.5kg x9+6 41kg x5+4 36kg x3+3 32kg x3+2 bodyweight x1+1

Bench press 2x28kg DB's x9 2x30kg x5

Bicep curls 50kg failed 40kg x5 30kg x6

Leg curl 64kg x12 68kg x12 77kg x8

Row 109kg x10 x7 x5 x5

Cross ramp cross trainer 10mins

Stepper 16mins 2secs to do 125 floors

Stepper 15mins 58secs to do 127 floors

Finished off on the treadmill and some crunches

Body weight squats - couldn't believe it when at only 36 the lactic acid kicked in, but no way was I letting the side down, so dug deep and knocked out 250 for the win lol

Pull Down - shoulder giving me a bit of grief, so just did my best

Leg Press - the machine fell apart on the first rep!!!

Chins/dips - drop set, just stopping long enough to get off, change the assistance, and get back on. Think first time I did a body weight chin/dip  only 1 rep on each, but after the 4 previous sets, I'll take that lol

Bench press - very dissappointed here to be honest as expected so much more, but once again struggled to get into a position to activate my chest, and hit my shoulders too much which were hurting now 

Bicep curls - felt really hard after the chins and dips and BP and just didn't feel like I had it in me, plus again, despite trying to keep good form, it hurt my right shoulder

Leg curls - didn't really think about what I needed to do, so just knocked out 3 sets without concentrating on what to do

Row - felt ok

As a general rule, apart from the Body Weight Squats, and actually doing a body weight chin and dip, I thought the rest of the workout was dissapointing TBH. I'm beginning to think that having my cheat day on a Saturday, and then hitting the Gym for weights on a Sunday gives me the Carbs to sustain a good workout. So conversely, having low carbs, doesn't give you enough energy to facilitate a good workout, hence the dissapointing weights/reps.

Not sure how to take it? Does this mean if I'm not going to have a good workout, should I stick with the once a week, which feels the right thing to do TBH, but if you don't try it, how you going to know!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Perplexed mmm, hope that's the right word

So my weight loss has been pretty stagnant for a few weeks, and had only lost 1lb in last couple of weeks.

My weight this morning means I've lost 1kg this week, bit of a difference.

So either

a/ yesterday's little session in the gym was a big mistake, and the 42mins of balls to the wall cardio actually caused atrophy

b/ the re-introduction of CLA into my supplementation has been a big success.

The cardio, I did 10mins flat out, rested for about 2mins, 16mins flat out, 5mins rest, then 16mins flat out. Not really HIIT is it, and possibly too much???

I ran out of CLA a good few weeks ago, and the I'd wager it was roughly about the same time weight loss slowed down, and although when I say stagnant, It's actually just been small drops of less than a 1lb, although in the same time I feel leaner, so might be a misnomer. Re-introduced CLA I think last Thursday, and as said, I've lost a kilo. Bit too early to take as proof of the effectiveness of the CLA, but would be interesting to see what next week brings.

Think I might stick with the once a week for a bit longer, as fingers crossed I have more work, and don't need to be taking more days off, so won't have time for a session like I've been doing, as one other thing about yesterday is I did less hip flexor work than normal, and the lactic acid kicked in sooner on the BW squats. Doesn't seem to happen if I have a little pace to them, but doing them slow with the lockout at top, has brought it on every time. Thus I need the double whammy of working my hip flexors for the general benefit, plus the benefit of aided the above.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

60mins Body Attack this morning

Followed by 60mins Yoga

Did a bit of punch bag work savo - put a new mount up for the lads punch bag, so I had to give it a try didn't I lol


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> 60mins Body Attack this morning
> 
> Followed by 60mins Yoga
> 
> Did a bit of punch bag work savo - put a new mount up for the lads punch bag, so I had to give it a try didn't I lol


I'd doubt you'd burned off a full kg of muscle in one cardio session, sometimes weight loss isn't logical just keep going!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> I'd doubt you'd burned off a full kg of muscle in one cardio session, sometimes weight loss isn't logical just keep going!


No, but I still question the wisdom of my actions on Thursday

".....sometimes weight loss isn't logical just keep going" - I'm going to adopt that as my signature lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

2 x Krevolution 1hr prior, and a black coffee 30mins prior (ran out of anadin without realising  )

General Warm up:

Yes's x10; No's x10; Battle rope x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10

Hip Flexor Warm up:

Knee highs x10 L+R; Leg swings x10 L+R; Lunge with triple pulse x10 L+R; Spider man x10 L+R; Lying Psoas March x10 L+R

Got offered a pre workout 'Raw' by the gym manager, and TBH I've tried a couple out before and not been overly enamelled, so wasn't overly bothered, but had half a scoop, and actually felt this one. Ok, he is doing them as a side line, so obviously an ulterior motive, but 40 full servings for £20 to me, and only had half a serving, so seemed a no brainer as if I stick with the once a week, it will last 1.5years lol He just asked me not to use it before Pilates lol

Hip Flexor stretches

Butterfly stretch 2x30secs; Happy Baby Pose 2x30secs; Seated Head to Knee stretch 2x30secs L+R; Squat x10; Sumo squat to standing x10; Lizard stretch 2x30secs L+R; Kneeling Hip Flexor 2x30secs L+R; Kneeling Hip Flexor with raised foot 2x20secs L+R

Routine:

As per, everything on a slow cadence, minimal rest periods

Last week in brackets, this week in bold for comparison. I've used last Sundays figures, as didn't feel Thursday was reflective.

Body weight squat with lightweight bar with lockout at top *x 274* (x 235)

Leg Press w/ seat on position 3 *120kg x20 127kg x12 134kg x12* (86x14 warm up 114kg x19 127kg x6 134kg x6)

Pull Down *warm up 55kg x12 82kg x9 91kg x6 91kg x6 close grip* (wide grip 82kg x6 + 55kg x6 close grip 82kg x6 + 55kg x6)

Leg Extn. *82kg x15 86kg x11 91kg x9* (77kg x11 82kg x11 86kg x8)

Chest Press (machine) *86kg x7 x3* (82kg x10 86kg x8 91kg x2.5)

Leg Curl *68kg x16 73kg x8 77kg x6* (machine broke last week)

Bicep Curls *BB 30kg x8 30kg x6 25kg x6 20kg x6 17.5kg x6 15kg x6 12.5kg x6 10kg bar x50* (30kg BB x12 x4.5)

Tricep Extn. *didn't do* (160lb x12 180lb x 8 200lb x4)

Calf Raises on Leg Press machine *134kg x26 x20 x16* (134kg x23 x18 x16)

Shoulder press (machine) *64kg x4 77kg x1* (59kg x12 68kg x5 77kg x3.5)

Assisted chins super setted with assisted dips *41kg x6&7 36kg x4&4 32kg x3&3 BW x1&2 * (54.5kg x5+6 50kg x4+4 45.5kg x3+2)

Row machine *Didn't do* (109kg x10 x7)

*Stepper for 10mins*(Adaptive Motion Trainer for 30+mins for cool down)

Chest/shoulder stretches, leg stretches, and torso stretches to finish

Build & Recover post workout

BW Squat - as per, slow with lockout at top, but slowed down a bit more. Lactic acid kicked in at around 30, and could of easily gave in a number of times, but dug deep

Leg press - as last week, seat in on position 3 to make it harder

Pull Down - shoulders playing up a tad, so took it easy

Leg Extn. - good improvement

Chest press - used the machine again instead of DB's, but struggled with deactivating my shoulders - think I should of gone lighter, or used the DB's or a BB

Leg Curl - machine broke last week, so no comparison

Bicep curls - went for tension, but I did these after the super sets of chins and dips, so once again, arms felt bladdered. Did a set, rack bar, picked another straight up and repeated. Got to just the bar at 10kg, and by 6 lactic acid was hurting, but thought if I can do it with the BW squats, I can do it with this, so knocked out 50.

Tricep extensions - didn't think I needed them, as felt they were already worked

Calf raises - after struggling for an improvement the last couple of weeks, was pleased today.

Shoulder press - As with triceps, the shoulders felt like they had already been worked, so don't know why I even tried these, and struggled to knock any out.

Assisted chins/dips - did these earlier in the workout after the leg extensions, think I did ok

Row machine - felt bladdered by the end, so saw no point in doing these and risking an injury

As said above, the pain of the BW squats was intense, but once again, I just thought I needed to fight through it, and going slower seemed to make it much harder, and even by 80 I thought no way was I going to get anywhere near! Sweat was pouring off me by 150, but pride wasn't going to let me stop. I regretted thinking that by 180, and almost gave up, but once again dug deep. It was just sheer pain from the lactic acid, but got to a point where I thought what the hell, and at 240, I thought ok great i've made it as only needed 11 to improve and aimed for 260, but as said pain is pain, and mind over matter malarky, but literally on 274 I only just managed to stand up, so enough is enough.

Gym manager asked how I got on with them this week, and suggested I go for speed now, with a total of 200, and aim to go faster each time, but I still want to hit 300 regardless of whether I try that or not.

Time wise I didn't actually take note, but sure it was longer than I really wanted, and another reason why I didn't bother with the rows.

Treadmills were all busy surprisingly, so went on the stepper for 10mins

Did a few extra stretches to finish this week, the leg ones being the same we do in Body Attack, so stretching quads, calves and hams, and the torso one we do in bothe Attack and Yoga. The chest/shoulder stretch is my usual one Lancashire Rose gave me 

Feeling pretty bladdered at the mo lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i posted a pic from the book supersquats a while back in the depths of my journal describing how a 20 rep set should feel..

you matey, have given a very similar description with your squats, thats absolutely brilliant.. proud of ya 

youve done the groundwork so reap the benefits..

this is what training is all about.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Cheers mate, means a lot 

I was ready to have a change around the other week, but thanks to you! I am perservering with this.

Looking forward to the 300 

I think the sense of achievement with that will be amazing.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you`ll learn to push like youve never pushed before, imagine being at the point of only being able to increase by 1 rep a time..

fatigue probly would kick in before that point like on my bench cycle tho..

yes the sense of achievement especially if its a productive one still is well worth it..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I think there is a lot more to mind over matter than people give credit for.

I've done it myself for pain management for a while.

So it's good to utilise it in weight training.

So much of the squatting is just mind over matter, and again today with the bicep curls, it was just mind over matter, and repping it out.

Another thing I forgot to mention with the squats, is I think the hip flexor work is starting to work, as I thought I was going deeper than usual, so well pleased with that


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

specifically what are your hip flexor exercises called.. i`ll google them to see what they look like..

i need to do these too, i cant even sit on a chair and cross my legs so my ankle sits on my knee/thigh without extreme tighteness in my hip[ area..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> specifically what are your hip flexor exercises called.. i`ll google them to see what they look like..
> 
> i need to do these too, i cant even sit on a chair and cross my legs so my ankle sits on my knee/thigh without extreme tighteness in my hip[ area..


I got them from here

12 Great Stretches for Tight Hip Flexors | FitBodyHQ

I do the 5 warm up exercises first, then the stretches, which even has vids to show you what to do


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

30mins 19secs on the stepper - did the 19secs as got to 30 and had done 248 floors, so carried on till 250

Then straight into 60min Pilates class - some reason veins were really popping out my forearms and hands afterwards

Whilst I know there is a long way to go, but as well as on Sunday when I squatted deeper, tonight during a 90/90 hip flexor stretch I was able to do more ( it was this very stretch that made me realise how much an issue I had with hip Flexors ) so obviously the stretches I'm doing are starting to pay dividends  (the 90/90 is where you have one leg bent 90deg in front of you, and the other bent 90deg to the side so like half a swastika, then place both hands behind you and lift your hips off the floor whilst keeping your knees on the floor. First time I could barely move my hips, and whilst not a massive movement, there was a definite improvement)

Just finished my course of Mega Cissus I bought to help repair the shoulder

Not sure on effectiveness, but worth a punt I guess as you never know


----------



## Squeak1466868044 (Oct 24, 2013)

You's ever try YouTube for super set ideas an new training sessions? Iv found it very helpful,


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lmao the happy baby stretch..

and you do that one in public???

i think of it as a tailbone stretch or indeed and sorry to lower the tone of your journal the i`m waiting to be fcuk in the ass stretch...

i do that one already lol

thanks bud theres a few i do and afew i dont so i`ll start trying them all out.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Squeak said:


> You's ever try YouTube for super set ideas an new training sessions? Iv found it very helpful,


I'll use it to look up how to perform exercises and stretches, but not for super sets or sessions.

I'm a perserverer, so don't chop and change around a lot so haven't seen the need


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> lmao the happy baby stretch..
> 
> and you do that one in public???
> 
> ...


We worry too much about what people think lol

So yes I do do in public - positives outweighing the negatives malarky


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Had no work so had to take the day off unpaid

My bro paid me to spend the day doing DIY round his house

Only stopped long enough to eat my meals

Felt a bit shattered but had Attack booked

So, I had half a scoop of Pre workout beforehand

Think it did the trick as the misses asked me what I was on lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

That Pre workout must of really got me going last night as still a bit achey now lol

Might have to have half a scoop tonight as well lol

Good job it's a day off tomoz


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Regular instructor was off for Body Attack, and new person was in

They only did 25mins of Attack, and said they were swapping to their own thing, so did the 25mins, and spent 5mins doing their thing, but not feeling it, so bailed.

Went upstairs and did 250 floors on stepper/stair climber in 30mins 16secs ( 3 sec improvement over Tuesday )


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Haven't posted a weigh in for a bit

This morning 104.2kgs, so 0.9kgs or 2lb down from last week, so now 16st 5lb

So this morning:

Hip Flexor warm up and stretches for about 20mins

60min Body Attack class

60min Yoga class


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


>


You need some smaller tops


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

A tad on the large size now ain't it lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

2 x Krevolution 1hr prior

General Warm up:

Yes's x10; No's x10; Battle rope x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10

Hip Flexor Warm up:

Knee highs x10 L+R; Leg swings x10 L+R; Lunge with triple pulse x10 L+R; Spider man x5 L+R; Lying Psoas March x10 L+R

Then did the first two stretches below and took pre workout 'Raw'

Hip Flexor stretches

Butterfly stretch 2x30secs; Happy Baby Pose 2x30secs; Seated Head to Knee stretch 2x30secs L+R; Squat x10; Sumo squat to standing x10; Lizard stretch 2x30secs L+R; Kneeling Hip Flexor 2x30secs L+R; Kneeling Hip Flexor with raised foot 2x20secs L+R, Swan 2x30secs L+R

Routine:

As per, everything on a slow cadence, minimal rest periods

Last week in brackets, this week in bold for comparison.

Body weight squat with lightweight bar with lockout at top *x 302* (x 274)

Leg Press w/ seat on position 3 *127kg x17 134kg x14 x12* (120kg x20 127kg x12 134kg x12)

Pull Down *82kgs x11 91kgs x6 91kgs x5 45kgs x12 41kgs x12 36kgs x12 27kgs x50* (warm up 55kg x12 82kg x9 91kg x6 91kg x6 close grip)

Leg Extn. *86kgs x15 91kgs x11 x10* (82kg x15 86kg x11 91kg x9)

Chest Press (machine) *didn't do* (86kg x7 x3)

Leg Curl *didn't do* (68kg x16 73kg x8 77kg x6)

Bicep Curls BB *35kgs x12 30kgs x12 25kgs x12 20kgs x12 15kgs x12 12.5kgs x12 10kg bar x75* (30kg x8 30kg x6 25kg x6 20kg x6 17.5kg x6 15kg x6 12.5kg x6 10kg bar x50)

Tricep Extn. *didn't do* (didn't do)

Calf Raises on Leg Press machine *didn't do* (134kg x26 x20 x16)

Shoulder press (machine) *didn't do* (64kg x4 77kg x1)

Assisted chins super setted with assisted dips *36kgs x7&8 32kgs x4+pr&5 28kgs x3&3 BW x2&2* (41kg x6&7 36kg x4&4 32kg x3&3 BW x1&2)

Row machine *didn't do* (Didn't do)

Chest/shoulder stretches to finish

Build & Recover post workout

BW Squat - as per, slow with lockout at top. Lactic acid kicked in at around 70, and when I got to 137, I'd had enough, but thought no way, as only 50% of last week, so just kept going and going, almost gave in at 180, but no, dug deep again, and just kept forcing them out as so wanted the 300 today

Leg press - as last week, seat in on position 3 to make it harder

Pull Down - thought I'd try the drop set

Leg Extn. - good improvement

Chest press - did the chins and dips first, and thought my chest had already been hit

Leg Curl - ran out of time

Bicep curls - went for tension, and as last week, drop setted, and thought tried a bit harder, and wanted to beat the 50 at the end with the bar

Tricep extensions - as last week, didn't think I needed them, as felt they were already worked

Calf raises - ran out of time

Shoulder press - beginning to think it's very easy to over work the shoulders, and felt like I'd worked them in the other movements

Assisted chins/dips - did these first for a change

Row machine - ran out of time again

So wanted the 300 this week, and although I knew I had set a target of xmas, but something in me decided today was the day. Took me over 20mins in total to rep these out, and struggled to walk afterwards lol

Someone came in during my routine, and I hadn't seen them in a bit, and was trying to mind my own business, but they came over and wouldn't stop talking and complementing me. Think they are a PT so might of just been buttering me up lol. Spoilt the intensity of the routine, but I am too polite to tell them to bugger off.

Trying to work more intelligently, so after the chins/dips super set, and the pull downs, I didn't see the point in doing any other tricep work. I applied the principle to other sections of the workout wherever possible, so like chest got worked in the pull downs, and the chins/dips also.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Only had 25mins, so 208 floors on the stepper/stair climber in 25mins 5secs

Followed by 60min Pilates class

Had a bad case of Sciatica during Pilates, and dropped out and did figure 4's, big toe stretch, and swan to no avail, so went outside and run up and down for about 5mins.

Worked at the time, but come back big time at mo, and feels like my glutes and hams are on fire


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Sciatica was giving me grief after work, and wasn't expecting to get very far into Body Attack tonight.

Glutes were on fire waiting for the class to start, but misses had given me a couple of painkillers 20mins prior, and maybe they kicked in, as managed to get through the whole class without stopping.

Sciatica hurting at mo, mostly still in the glutes, but a little into my hamstrings, but nothing like last night


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

As stated in other thread

Taking a couple of days off

Shoulders not the best at mo, and I don't trust myself to go Body Attack tonight and not bring them into play, so cancelled it off.

Would of had to still take the misses, so offered to go gym initially and try and do something not involving arms - slow walk on treadmill was a poss. However, she said she wasn't that bothered, so works so much better for me, allowing me to take the day off fully. Anyway, who fancies going out in this weather.

Been fun in the truck! A few times, I struggled to get it past 45, and the amount of times I was being blown in towards the ditch!! Even gave the motorway a wide berth on way back from last job I've just done.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Would appreciate any input as to where I go training wise with my shoulders

I mean, are they getting hit enough when doing dips and chins etc - certainly felt like it last week

Do I need to do some light weight side and front laterals to develop the delts?

I guess I might have just answered my own question above, but hey ho, any advice great fully received


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Had the issues with my shoulders, and the sciatica in the back of my mind this morning.

So firstly went and foam rolled my shoulders.

Then down to do Body Attack, and thought I'd do some hip flexor warm up/stretches to get started, but just felt so meh!!!

Ran out to the car, and grabbed half a scoop of pre workout, and quickly took that.

Was a bit sedate for first 15mins, then it kicked in, and I was off and running lol

Took some of the arm movement out on a number of moves to protect the shoulders.

Then 60mins Yoga afterwards - missed a couple of things out to protect the shoulders, and did Rotator Cuff work instead, plus my sciatica is set off when lying on my back with legs in the air, so didn't even attempt that, and again did RC work.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Was expecting to be having the day off today, as it's the wifes birthday.

So this morning after she unwrapped her presents, she asked if I was going the gym, I said not if you don't want me to, and she said no, go if you want to. Hopefully that wasn't just woman speak for, if you go, you're up sh1t street, and she was just being nice lol

So opted for something a little different today, as I'd hit my target of 300 body weight squats at slow cadence with lockout last week.

Warm up as per:

No's x10; Yes's x10; Battle rope x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch

Hip Flexor warm up:

Leg swings x10 L+R; Knee highs x2 L+R (30sec hold); Walking spider man x5 L+R; Lunge with triple pulse x10 L+R; Psoas March x10 L+R

Necked my pre workout (Raw)

Hip Flexor stretches (not so many this week):

Butterfly stretch; Happy Baby Pose; Lizard stretch; Kneeling hip flexor

Shoulder dislocates x12

Body weight squats at speed with lockout at top x200 in 5mins 5 secs

Pull down super set 45kgs: behind neck x12; close grip x8; wide grip x8

Leg Curl drop set 77kgs x12; 73 x8; 68x6; 64x6; 59x6; 55x6; 50x6; 45x6; 41x6

Chin/dip super set body weight: 8&5; 6&4; 4&3

Bicep curls drop set: 45kg x3; 40x6; 35x6; 30x6; 25x6; 17.5x6; 15x6; 12.5x6; 10x6; EZ bar(10kg?)x100

Side laterals 4kg 3x12 L+R

Body weight squats - trying something a bit different as suggested by gym manager, so 200 squats with lockout at top as fast as possible.

Pull Downs - decided to forget the weight and go by feel, so real slow with no rest, so behind neck, then close grip, then wide grip.

Leg Curl - thought quads had been hit in the squats, so did leg curls for hams and calves, and did drop set

Chins&Dips - one of my targets for this year was to do body weight chins and dips, and been messing around last few weeks, reducing assisstance until down to body weight.

Thought sod messing around, and went straight to body weight, so well pleased with today.

Bicep curls - arms already felt done by the chins and dips, so the 45kg felt heavy as fcuk, so only 3 reps, then just thought, I'd drop one weight every 6 reps on the barbells. Then last week got to 75 with just the EZ bar, and thought I wanted to beat that, and got to 100, and the lactic acid could sure be felt by then lol

Side laterals - haven't done these for a bit, but trying to be careful with the shoulders, and realised they had already had had some work in exercises above.

Plus something Cal said about one of his clients getting him to drop right down to 4kg dumbbell on these. I also read somewhere else someone suggesting doing these one arm at a time whilst keeping your torso as still as possible. So one set right hand for 12 reps, then left hand for 12, and repeat 3 times. All done at super slow cadence, and shoulders felt fried by the end, even at this small weight. So thumbs up Cal 

Hopefully I trained a bit more wiser today, and went far more on feel, and just trying out the drop set scenario, as felt really good on arms last week. Pull down weight seems minimal, but really concentrated on getting mind muscle connection as opposed to shifting weight.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I know I've not been doing my diet quite right.

Last couple of months, meal 1 hasn't had a lot of Protein in it. I know this is a mistake, but for ran with it anyway.

I notice at the weekend when I'm not so strict on meal timings etc, if I have a bowl of oats made with a protein shake I'm fine till lunch time (Saturday meal 2 would be between 2 classes if I had it)

Misses bought some protein that was on offer IIRC it was £48 for 5kgs delivered. She isn't too keen on it (must say I much prefer the Pro-6) but not in a position not to use it. So this morning I oats made with a shake, but problem is, I should of had meal 2 by now, but just don't feel hungry. Obvious answer is to have less oats tomorrow, or split it into 2 and have half for meal 1 and half for meal 2.

Other thing today is can really feel it in my body from yesterday's workout. Just about finished work I had booked in and got my fingers crossed someone rings up otherwise I've got to go leaflet dropping to local industrial estates, and the way my legs feel at mo, well ........ Lol

Ah well, active recovery an all that


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> I know I've not been doing my diet quite right.
> 
> Last couple of months, meal 1 hasn't had a lot of Protein in it. I know this is a mistake, but for ran with it anyway.
> 
> ...


Made the shake with same amount of water but half the oats.

Bit of a mistake

Need to use half the water me thinks, but force of habit putting a scoop into the shaker and filling with water


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Over did it in the gym tonight

Too bloody single minded in trying to smash my personal best on the stepper/stair climber tonight and didn't stop the sweat getting into my eyes and irritated them that badly they went red and were inflamed. Plus I never took in enough fluids at the same time 

Not proud of myself 

Had to get checked out before they'd let me do Pilates


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Eyes back to normal this morning

Remembered to do my oats right this morning

About 75gs Oats with one scoop of protein at 0725, and same again for meal 2 at 1000

Hunger felt about right, so thumbs up, plus i'm saving around 150 calories over last weeks Meal 1&2


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

45mins Body Attack tonight

Had to drop out for couple of mins near the end as had a little pain in my left lower abs


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Need a new routine

I'm far too over enthusiastic at Body Attack for my own good 

More complaints

Cancelled the next 3 I had booked: Saturday; Wednesday; and, Thursday

Need something new

I'll sacrifice Pilates on Tuesday if I have to, but want to keep Yoga on a Saturday preferably

Training Sunday is good as encourages my lad to go

Any suggestions?

Currently would like to train for strength as feel weak, good CV health and lose BF

Back to full body 3x a week?

Splits plus Cardio?

Stronglifts 5x5?

Retain my big session on a Sunday and circuits 2x a week?

Currently on short time so no chance of employing anyone 

Booked circuits next Thursday and tempted to cancel Pilates Tuesday and do circuits instead. Which if no suggestions come through will more than likely be the one I try first


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Diet went a bit to s**t savo

Found out a good friend from the gym took their own life on Wednesday night, and hit me harder than expected and comfort ate a little (couple of choc bars etc)


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Misses still wanted to go Body Attack, but I've ditched it off for time being.

1. I get 'too enthusiatic' ; 2. because of 1. there's been complaints; 3. I'm not sure it's helping my shoulders, because I fail to moderate myself because of point 1.

Also I couldn't face a class I see as 'fun' after finding out about the friend dying, so I just went and did some cardio

35mins on the stepper/stair climber - 30mins interval training 2mins 150feet per minute, 2mins 80feet per second

10mins cross ramp cross trainer

5mins stepper/stair climber

then downstairs for 60mins Yoga


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Into the gym

Warm up:

No's x10; Yes's x10; Battle Rope x10; Air Squats x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10

Hip Flexor Warm up:

Leg swings x10 L+R; Knee Highs x10 L+R; Spider Man 4x15secs L+R; Lunge with triple pulse at bottom x10 L+R; Psoas March x10 L+R

Hip Flexor Stretch:

Butterfly stretch x10; Happy Baby pose 2x30secs; Head to knee 2x30secs L+R; Squat x10; Sumo squat x10; Lizard stretch 2x30sec L+R; Swan 2x30secs L+R; Horizontal squat x10; Kneeling Hip flexor

Went with the speed body weight squats with lightweight bar again - 200 in 4mins 7 secs

Bench Press 2x24kgs w/u x10; 2x28kg x6; 2x32kg x4; 2x36kg failed; 35kg barbell x15

Lat Pull Down 55kg behind neck x12; 64kg x8; 72kg x6; 82kg x4; 91kg x3; 55kg x8; 45kg x8; 36kg x15; 27kg x16

Chins/Dips super set 8&4; 5&4; 3&3; 3&2; 2&2; 3&2; 2&1; 2&2

Tricep rope push downs drop set 100lb x18 w/u; 160lb x8; 140lb x6; 120lb x6; 100lb x6; 80lb x12; 60lb x14; 50lb x32

Side lateral/front lateral super set 4kg 3x12 L+R

Body Weight squats - think this is a strange one, as although a lot quicker than last week, how do you know if you went to the same depth without something to squat down to?

Bench Press - Still think my bench press technique is really poor, and something that really needs work on. Realistically, 30secs rest between sets.

Lat Pull Down - as last week, concentrating on feel rather than weight. Slow cadence.

Chins & Dips - super set, with approx 15 sec rest between sets

Tricep push downs - drop set, and was hoping to push through lactic acid better, as I have done with BW squats, and Bicep curls, but I found it harder to achieve on these, and I'd come straight off chins and dips. Slow cadence.

Side and front laterals - one set of 12 to the side with left hand, followed by one set of 12 front laterals with same hand, and then onto right hand. As last week, just a 4kg dumbbell, and done nice and slow 'aiming' for perfect form more than anything else. 3 sets each arm for these.

I had hoped to do some SLDL's for the hams, and hoped to do some bicep curls, but time was against me. The bicep curls, not so much, as worked elsewhere, but would of been good to do the SLDL's.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Due to all the veg I've been given lately, as well as the pie Neil R suggested, I've been making a soup as well - butternut squash, leek, onion and carrots with some herbs and black pepper.

I know I weigh myself too much, but noticed the last 2 weeks, that when I have it on a Wednesday and Thursday, and have 2 slices of seed sensation bread cut up as croutons, I don't lose any weight on those days.

I know there is probably too many variables, but going to not bother with the seed sensation bread this week, and see if it makes a difference.

Think this is about the end of the butternut squashes after the 2 I have for this week, and chrimbo week we have been invited out 3 days already, but should be leeks, and now sprouts for a few weeks at least in the new year, so will be trying out some other combo's.

Been a good way of getting plenty of veg into the diet, and whilst in the past, I haven't utilised the veg we've been given fully in the past, I've really appreciated and enjoyed it this year. Think we are also at the end of the chillies he's grown, which is something else I'm going to miss. Been having 2 each day with my tuna eggs and olive oil, but got about 15 this week, so going to blow my socks off and have 3 every day lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

15mins on the stepper/stair climber covering 130floors

60mins Pilates


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Just ached all over by 5pm yesterday so didn't bother with the gym

Slept shite last night, so not going to bother today.

Think I'm going to start doing more weights again and slip in some Tabata or other HIIT somewhere and retain the Pilates and Yoga from now on.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

2 days of non training and I feel mentally I should go today, but physically I really ache still, especially in my lower back and calves.

Last night it set my sciatica off real bad. One of them occasions where you are in intense pain so you move to try and get comfortable but the very action of moving sends even more pain off.

Not had many instances of that for a while, when at one time that would be quite common.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

First bit of exercise since Tuesday

I know I said I wasn't going to bother with Attack, but being the pre chrimbo one, I thought I'd go, as it was said before that it's the best one as everyone gets dressed up.

Didn't have chance to sort anything out, so walked into town pre class and bought a santa hat.

Did the class, but not overly enamelled by it TBH, and got extremely hot wearing a hat throughout the class.

Followed that up with 60mins Yoga.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

*Warm up:*

No's x10; Yes's x10; Battle Rope x10; Air Squats x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10; BW Squats x10

*Hip Flexor Warm up:*

Lunge with triple pulse at bottom x10 L+R; Leg swings x10 L+R; Knee Highs x10 L+R; Spider Man 4x15secs L+R; Lunge with triple pulse at bottom x10 L+R (again)

*Hip Flexor Stretch:*

Butterfly stretch x10; Happy Baby pose 2x30secs; Head to knee 2x30secs L+R; Squat x10; Sumo squat x10; Lizard stretch 2x30sec L+R; Swan 2x30secs L+R; Horizontal squat x1min; Kneeling Hip flexor 2x30sec L+R; Kneeling hip flexor with raised foot 4x15sec L+R

Body weight squats with lightweight bar - *200 in 4mins 30s* (200 in 4mins 7 secs)

Chins/Dips super set *11&9; 8&6; 4&4; 4&3; 4&2; 3&3; 2&2* (8&4; 5&4; 3&3; 3&2; 2&2; 3&2; 2&1; 2&2)

Leg Curls drop set *73x14; 77x8; 68x8; 64x6 59x6; 55x6; 50x6; 45x6; 41x6; 36x6; 32x6; 32x25*

Bench Press *2x30kg x5; 45kgx6; 40x6;35x6 30x6 25x9* (2x24kgs w/u x10; 2x28kg x6; 2x32kg x4; 2x36kg failed; 35kg barbell x15)

Bicep Curls *35kg x9; 30x6; 25x6; 20x6; 17.5x6; 15x6; 12.5x9; 10x26*

Tricep rope push downs drop set *100lb w/u x12; 180lbx6; 170lbx6; 160lbx6; 140lbx6; 120lbx6 100lbx6; 80lbx8; 60lbx12; 50lb x26* (100lb x18 w/u; 160lb x8; 140lb x6; 120lb x6; 100lb x6; 80lb x12; 60lb x14; 50lb x32)

Side lateral/front lateral super set *4kg 3x12 L+R* (4kg 3x12 L+R)

Body weight squats - Bit dissapointed on time, but last week, someone actually timed me, whereas today I waited for a track to start on my ipod, and when finished I looked to see how far into the track I was, so probably wasted a few secs there, but definately felt slower, maybe a product of missing 2 days this week. However, legs felt like jelly when I'd finished, and struggled to walk when finished, so gotta be good right lol

Chins/Dips - Very pleased with progress here, and a few weeks time, I think I'll attempt weighted ones 

Leg Curls - Don't think I did anything for hams last week, so would of liked to do SLDL's but olympic bar in use, so did curls. Slow cadence and Hams were pulsing when I'd finished.

Bench Press - big achilles heel here, and tried to squeeze shoulder blades together, but was hitting my shoulders still, so needs plenty of work here, although guess worked already in chins/dips

Bicep Curls - felt like already worked in chins and dips, so no heroics, done slow cadence and with tension, and drop set'd.

Tricep extn. - Didn't check last weeks work, and just went on feel, and did one set warm up, then drop set, but as above, already worked in chins/dips sets

Side laterals - same as last week, nice and slow, one arm at a time, with just a 4kg dumbbell, but it's suprising when done strict and real slow how little weight you actually need.

Feel like I missed out on doing my lower back, so something to think about next time. Might be doing a workout Tuesday morning, so will make sure I do something there.

Feel pretty bladdered especially upper back, shoulders, arms, and legs, so non too shabby I reckon.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

As I had 3 days off, I've done 2 days now, have booked in to try Tabata tomorrow (hoping for a bit of afterburn effect here lol) and will do something Tuesday am.

The Tuesday I really want to do another weights session, and then hopefully, the uptake of protein etc the next 2 days might have a beneficial effect - well, here's hoping lol

Gym closed for 3 days, but will take outlaws dog for a walk xmas day and boxing day to burn a few calories 

No plans Friday as yet, but will factor in some kind of walking again, just to keep myself ticking over. Gym open again Saturday, have got Yoga booked, and maybe do Attack just to get myself back into exercise with a kick start, ready for weights again next Sunday.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Finished work about 16.15 and by 17.25, I felt like shite

Cancelled the Tabata and went bed for a bit and then nice soak in bath ready for gym Xmas party.

Think its one of those things where your body goes great I've got a rest, lets its guard down, and bam, down you go 

Was looking forward to trying the Tabata, but still had doms from Sunday so maybe best I didn't.

Gym party I didn't really enjoy, loads of people drinking, and there I am on diet vimto

Only good thing is I thought I looked good. Tight t-shirt and my bro gave me a pair of 38 designer jeans as said they were too big for him, and I felt real good about myself. 2+ years ago if someone had said I'd be wearing a pair of designer jeans, I'd of laughed my **** off! Just brings a sense of normality, when for years you've had to buy clothes from speciality places to get sizes to fit you.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

*Warm up:*

No's x10; Yes's x10; Battle Rope x10; Air Squats x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10; BW Squats x10

*Hip Flexor Warm up:*

Leg swings x10 L+R; Knee Highs x10 L+R; Spider Man 4x15secs L+R; Lunge with triple pulse at bottom x10 L+R (again); Psoas march x10 L+R

*Hip Flexor Stretch:*

Butterfly stretch x10; Happy Baby pose 2x30secs; Head to knee 2x30secs L+R; Squat x10; Sumo squat x10; Lizard stretch 2x30sec L+R; Swan 2x30secs L+R; Horizontal squat x1min; Kneeling Hip flexor 2x30sec L+R; Kneeling hip flexor with raised foot 4x15sec L+R

*Routine:*

Body Weight Squat with lightweight bar x320 slow

Low Row 45kg warm up x12, Drop set: 91kg x6; 82kg x6; 72kg x6; 64kg x6; 55kg x6; 45kg x6; 41kg x6; 36kg x6; 32kg x6; 27kg x6; 23kg x36

Shoulder Press machine drop set: 68kg x6; 63kg x6; 59kg x6; 55kg x6; 50kg x6; 45kg x4; 41kg x3 *; 36kg x6; 32kg x4; 27kg x4 *; 23kg x6; 18kg x6; 14kg x6 (*took a drink)

Hyper Extensions x50 (over 3 sets)

Body weight squats - still got doms in my hams, so didn't fancy speed, and quite fancied proper squats, but rammed in weights room, so went with really slow cadence with lockout at top, and I tried to go as low as possible, which I do believe was lower than I've gone before pretty consistently. Lactic acid hit at around 30, sweat was beading on my head at just over the 100 mark, and could of easily gave up at about 150, but thought I gotta do the 200 just to be respectable. However when you hit 200 and you've had lactic acid for 170ish reps, it kinda just makes no difference to just keep fighting through, so just went and went and went, and hit 320, where my legs were buckling underneath me, and struggled to walk away lol.

Had doms in my pecs, and did want to do chins and dips, but some one on that, so looked around, and as I didn't think I hit my lower back Sunday, I went with low row machine, and after 1 warm up set, went with a drop set. Really felt it more in my upper back, and had more of a mind muscle connection through it, and all done at a real slow pace, and just did 6 reps, and then dropped a plate each time.

Haven't hit shoulder press lately, although thought I'd try the drop set on shoulders using the machine. So just picked a reasonable weight, with consideration to how shoulders have been, aimed for 6 reps, then dropped a plate each time and straight back on. I did pause a fraction longer to take a drink at 2 points shown above, so hence rep spread, then repped out at a lower weight (23kg)

Lower body was done after the BW squats, and upper body apart from lower back felt done, after the above 2 exercises, so finished off with 50 hyper extensions for the lower back.

Did consider a bit of cardio for cool down, but common sense told me to call it quits at that point.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Got Becoming a Supple Leopard: The Ultimate Guide to Resolving Pain, Preventing Injury, and Optimizing Athletic Performance today, and looking forward to reading and digesting the info inside 

Keep getting told off for reading it lol but so addictive

I've already found myself sitting differently lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

3rd day of gym closure, and looking forward to them re-opening tomorrow

Took outlaws dog for a walk, or was it the other way round?....., for an hour yesterday, and an hour today.

Feeling rather watery, so hoping can get diet back on track, and get it back off asap. Supposed to be round my parents today, but father in law was very ill, and thought it best we stay away in case we are carrying his bug. At least that way, less temptation to eat crap.

Diet has been a lot better today, and got chicken, potato, and salad later. It's nice having a break, but either I need to factor in more walking next chrimbo, or be more stricter to myself.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Still sitting 7lbs over weight 7 days ago, but dropped nearly 3lb overnight, so hopefully as said, a lot of it is water weight.

Broke myself in this morning with Body Attack for 60mins, and a further 65mins Yoga.

I know I said I had had enough of Attack, but until I structure a new regime together, I'm still going to do Saturday morning until then.

Plan for this week is:

Sunday - Full Body Workout

Monday - Yoga (45mins) + cardio

Tuesday - Full Body Workout

Wednesday - Rest Day

Thursday - Full Body or Cardio

Friday - Cardio or Full Body

If I feel recovered from Tuesday by Thursday, then another session, if not then cardio and put it off till Friday. Planning on not going too heavy Tuesday to allow for that. Although Thursdays I could do circuits in the New Year to get a full workout, without having to endure the New Year Resolutionists clogging up the gym lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Feeling lot better today as dropped another 2lb overnight, so now 5lb gone and 5lb still to go

I know how my cheat days normally work, but was still concerned over how this one would work, as thought I'd put myself back weeks and weeks.

Feel i a better mindset, and if I can get to nest Saturday, and just be 2lb over, I think that will be good enough.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

2x Krevolution 1hr prior, and half a scoop of raw pre workout during hip flexor stretches

*Warm up:*

No's x10; Yes's x10; Battle Rope x10; Air Squats x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10

*Hip Flexor Warm up:*

Leg swings x10 L+R; Knee Highs x10 L+R; Spider Man 4x15secs L+R; Lunge with triple pulse at bottom x10 L+R; Psoas March x10 L+R

*Hip Flexor Stretch:*

Butterfly stretch x10; Happy Baby pose 2x30secs; Squat x10; Sumo squat x10; Lizard stretch 2x30sec L+R; 90/90; 90/swan; Swan 2x30secs L+R; Horizontal squat 4x15secs; Kneeling Hip flexor; Kneeling Hip flexor with raised foot

*Routine:* Concentrating on slow cadence and tension.

Body weight squats with lightweight bar super slow with lockout at top x 322 PB

Chins/Dips super set 10&9; 8&6; 5&5

Lat Pull Down 45kg behind neck x6; 45kg x6 straight down; 45kgx2 arched back & 72kg x6; 55kg x6 more arched; 45kg x6 same; 36kg x6 straight arm

Chest Press machine: 64kg x12 w/u; Drop set 86kg x6; 82kg x5; 77kg x5; 73kg x4; 68kg x4; 59kg x4; 50kg x6; 32kg x8

Chest Press machine decline: 32kg x14; 36kg x8; 41kg x6; 45kg x6; 50kg x6; 55kg x4; 59kg x4; 64kg x2; 68kg failed

Bicep Curl: 35kg x6; 30kg x1

Hyper extensions 4x12

Body weight squat - lactic acid kicked in at 43, and one of those days where I thought I can't do this. Sweat pouring off me at just past 100, and was red in the face around 150. Lactic acid worst around 170, and as per, could of easily gave in. However once at 200, it seems immaterial again, although around 275 was real hard, and then told myself I was going to do 330, although at 300, I thought 325 was more realistic, and at 320 I thought great, but might have let my guard down, as got up at 322, and the body just didn't respond. Legs were absolute jelly, and struggled to walk away.

Chins/Dips - did a few yesterday to demonstrate to a friend who has asked me to go in with them and help train. I can't train with anyone as it ruins intensity, so I offered to go in yesterday, but I don't think it helped my own recovery, and being rested for today. Still respectable relative to the last few weeks, but not as good as Tuesday.

Lat Pull Down - watched a vid by Ben Pakulski about training chest and back, and using different planes of motion to train. Wanted to go by feel, and getting mind muscle connection, so weight wasn't the goal, and tried for varying ranges, so behind neck, straight down, and then increasing angle. Had planned to rep out at 32kg but felt done.

Chest Press - did want to go barbell on bench, but thought I'd try it out on the machine for the feel of it. So warm up set, and then drop set. Wanted to get feel, so didn't aim for max weight. Then moved chair into highest position to work chest at a different angle to the bar, so worked up until failure. However, technique still poor, so hitting shoulder too much.

Bicep Curls - Thought I'd concentrate on tension, so just 35kg BB to start, but had a pain in left elbow. Moved down to do a drop set but did one rep at 30kg, and thought better of it.

Hyper Extensions - Did these the other day, and thought I'd done again.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Misses got given some skin stuff for chrimbo and has donated some to me.

So got some Coconut skin therapy oil which supposed to help tighten skin and you apply it twice a day, and started last night, and have applied again this morning. Hoping it does some good, as personally I feel I look worse the leaner I get, hence my inability to ditch the scales and rely on the mirror.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

This morning:

60mins Yoga

20mins stepper/stair climber covering 184 floors

13mins on the treadmill fast walk covering 1mile


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

2x Krevolution 1hr prior, and half a scoop of raw pre workout during hip flexor stretches

*Warm up:*

No's x10; Yes's x10; Battle Rope x10; Air Squats x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10

*Hip Flexor Warm up:*

Leg swings x10 L+R; Knee Highs x10 L+R; Spider Man 4x15secs L+R; Lunge with triple pulse at bottom x10 L+R; Psoas March x10 L+R

*Hip Flexor Stretch:*

Butterfly stretch x10; Happy Baby pose 2x30secs; Squat x10; Sumo squat x10; Lizard stretch 2x30sec L+R; 90/90 2x30secs L+R; 90/swan 2x30secs L+R; Swan 2x30secs L+R; Horizontal squat 4x15secs; Kneeling Hip flexor 2x30secs L+R; Kneeling Hip flexor with raised foot 4x15secs L+R

*Routine:* Slow Cadence, minimal rest periods, and concentrating on tension where possible.

Chin/Dip Super Set: 11&9; 5&5; 4&4

Cable Curls (lbs): 60x12 w/u; 80x12; 100x8; 120x6; 130x6; 140x4; 150x4; 160x2; 170x2; 180x1; 60x27

Rope Tricep push down (lbs): 60x12 w/u; 100x12; 120x12; 140x7; 150x5; 160x4; 170x4; 180x2; 60x25

Cable Cross Over (lbs): 60x20 w/u; 80x12; 90x8; * 100x11; 110x8; 120x5; 140x4; 160x2; 80x11; 60x25

Leg Curl Drop Set (kgs): 45x18 w/u; 68x8; 77x4; 68x7; 64x6; 59x6; 55x6; 50x6; 45x6; 41x6; 36x6; 32x12; 23x60

Leg Extension (kgs) : 45x12; 68x10; 77x10; 82x6; 86x6; 91x8; 36x12; 23x25

Gym was rammed as shutting at 12, so didn't have room for Body Weight Squats, and was hoping to jump on the Smiths for Squats (no squat racks at our gym  ) but busy, so started with Chins and Dips Super Set. I've done better, but still a little discomfort in my left elbow that I had Sunday, so no heroics here.

Wanted to work arms directly, but mindful of that discomfort, so thought I'd try cable curls for Biceps. Worked up the stack until could only perform one rep, then dropped back down, and repped out. Swapped the machine around for triceps, and did the same, warm up set, then worked up the stack, with only rest being when moving the pin to another plate.

Stuck with the same machine, and set it up to do cable cross overs for my chest. Worked up the stack, with slight pause between 90 and 100 to have a swig of water, hence slight jump up, then got to just 2 reps, and dropped down, and down again, and repped out.

Thought I better work my legs, so onto Leg Curl machine, one warm up, 2 working up, then drop set, with only pause being to move pin on the stack, and finished with repping out. Then onto Leg Extension, and worked up stack, then dropped down, and down again to rep out.

55mins had elapsed from starting Chins, so called it a day.

Out to car, took post workout shake, went home picked up the wife, then 30mins later post post workout of oats with a protein shake. Back into the gym to train the wife and friend for 50mins, then joined them for the 10mins cool down on the cross ramp.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I will say before anyone else does, that my training does need looking at.

Whilst acceptable for when I was just doing weights once a week, following injuries etc, I don't necessary feel that if I'm going to do 3 times a week again for time being, that what I've done of late is optimal.

Either I go back to how I trained prior to shoulder seperation, i.e 8/9 exercises x one set to failure x 3 times a week, or I look at splitting.

I do like doing the hip flexor work, as I do think it's starting to prove beneficial.

Will keep Pilates and Yoga, and possibly the Body Attack Saturday prior to Yoga, as the first two I need to do regardless for mobility.

As for the weights, TBH, I'm just having a play around at the mo, to see what works for me.

I don't know if I'm fooling myself, but I do feel the drop set is working for me, as thought my biceps looked better, and feels like my pecs have improved, but difficult to tell visually on the latter due to fat retention there.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Tried Fasted Cardio this morning.

Bloody hell that's hard work ain't it !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Couldn't get sleep till late, then the misses waking me up this morning to take her work, so stayed in bed as long as I could to get rest in best as poss. Thought whilst I am out, may as well go the gym, and try fasted cardio. Got on the cross ramp, and after just 15mins I had had enough  got no energy, but took a swig of water and got onto the stair climber, but could only manage 10mins on there 

Spoke to the gym manager, and he said he thought the people who did do it, tended to do steady state stuff. So jumped on the treadmill and just walked at incline 6, speed 6 (kms) for 35mins.

Felt really hungry by then, and just shattered.

Never imagined it would be that hard, as thought I'd have energy stored, unless of course there is something wrong with me today lol

Supposed to go back later to try out a class of circuits, but my upper back and into my shoulders doesn't feel rested from Tuesday, so I think the wise decision would be to cancel.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I also spoke to the gym manager about giving me some advice on Bench, as he is in Sunday. I said it all seems to come too much from my arms for me, and he said a lot of it is in the legs, and seeing as I read on Muscle & Fitness yesterday about it, and it highlighted the importance of legs, then I'm looking forward to seeing how I get on


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Bad:

So didn't go back Thursday for circuits as unwell, and thought I'd make it up yesterday.

Not so bad in morning, but as day progressed, felt worse and worse. Was booked in for Attack and Yoga this morning, but cancelled the Attack last night as couldn't imagine doing it, plus would of needed to have cancelled by 07.20 this morning, so thought rest was far more important, but left the Yoga just in case. Don't feel much better today, although steam in the shower cleared me up a bit. Not going to attempt going today, and hopefully better tomorrow 

Cheat day today, so think it wise to have a ruby later lol

Good:

Letter through from the NHS this morning, and got my first appointment to see a Physio 2 weeks Tuesday 

Well pleased with that as misses said someone she works with waited almost 6 months!

I know I need to go see a sports therapist ideally, but this is for my Sciatica, and hopefully work will pick up and I can get myself sorted. Although, maybe I can mention my shoulders at the same time and see where it goes. Probably clutching at straws on that one, but you never know


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Had a look through first 20ish pages of my journal yesterday, don't know why, anyway, can't help but think I've lost so much strength.

Although seems weird, as I was shoulder pressing more, yet, my chins and dips were assisted and by large numbers, yet now I can do Body Weight.

Which suggests I haven't lost strength? Maybe I've got far too focused on fat loss, and I'm still suffering from my shoulder injury, but some of the numbers seem dissapointing.

Although, typing this, it has made me think, I did switch to more tension, and trying to get the mind muscle connection, which surely is more important?

Mmm, do I delete this post now, or just leave it up, to express my mind set at this stage of training????

Still feel like shite, so can't see me training today, although not quite as bad as I did feel, so never say never, as meds might kick in. Had some beechams all in one again, about an hour ago, but just thought I ain't had my Vit C, so think I'll neck 2000mgs down me now.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

9 days of no exercise 

Felt rough as......

Absolutely horrendous headaches, dizzy spells, coughing up phlem, sore throat, blah blah blah, all the usual s**t

Felt a bit improved Thursday, which probably pure coincidence, but been taking Vitamin C again, and switched from my supermarket Vits, to some MyProtein ones I got given as a sample. Like I say, probably pure coincidence, but you never know........

Thought it wiser not to try anything Thursday, and see how I felt Friday, and again, felt a lot better again, but ended up being on the road for 11.5hrs with no break, which iisn't good for my Sciatica, so waited till today.

Thought I'd go and do Attack, just to get myself back into the swing of things, but common sense said I should of eased back in, and got a little twinge in my right knee whilst running, so dropped out and got into a monkey squat position and rotated the knees around one way, then the other and repeated , and felt a bit better.

So 60mins of that, followed by 60mins Yoga.

Was a bit cautious of my shoulders, so throughout both classes I made adjustments: Attack power section I just grabbed my resistance band, and did 3 sets Rotator Cuff work, in and outs (dumb waiters) up and downs, and opposite front to rear; and, during Yoga, didn't attempt double incline plane (reverse plank) and again, did dumb waiters.

Nice to be back in doing something 

Currently sitting 2kgs up on pre-Xmas weight, but 2 things:

1. I have started using Creatine again. I was mixing it in some water and adding Vit C tabs into to it to make it more palatable, but since not having the Vit C, I got out the habit. So I 'could' be holding a little extra water due to that.

2. Obviously being ill, I'm probably holding a little water due to that.

Thing is, I don't feel like I'm a whole lot fatter than I was, so I'm hoping it's the former.

Although I'm not bothered about 'actual' weight, I'm still aiming to get the fat levels down a fair bit more. Still not happy about abdominal fat, as I have two pockets to the sides that seem stubborn. Fat that is there is soft, which I think ellemac might have said something on Facebook about, and that softer fat is easier to shift, might have been something about more blood flow in soft fat compared to hard, ans easier to utilise it. Might have got that completely wrong, and apologise if I have. Still, it's nice to think it's easier to shift (relatively).

Still find it annoying though, as wish I could take it out the pecs, and ab area, and put a bit back in my hands, face, feet, and possibly butt. The latter, as it is feeling gradually less comfortable to sit on it, which I guess in general, fat levels are going down


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

My 'unofficial' coach asked how I was getting on with Body Weight Squats the other day, and said I enjoyed the slow ones, but didn't get on with the ones at speed, as I said I thought form went to pot. He asked me to try the slow ones, but go even slower again, and told me I wouldn't even be able to do 70. I 'was' doing them at around 3 secs down, and 3 secs up, but he wanted them 6 second down, and 6 second up.

Don't know whether 11 days of no weights, or whether I'm still feeling ill, or a combination of both, but very dissappointing session as felt so weak 

2x Krevolution capsules 1hr prior, and half a scoop of raw pre workout during hip flexor stretches

Warm up:

No's x10; Yes's x10; Battle Rope x10; Air Squats x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10

Hip Flexor Warm up:

Leg swings x10 L+R; Knee Highs x10 L+R; Spider Man 2x30secs L+R; Lunge with triple pulse at bottom x10 L+R; Psoas March x10 L+R

Hip Flexor Stretch:

Butterfly stretch x10; Happy Baby pose 2x30secs; Squat x10; Sumo squat x10; Lizard stretch 2x30sec L+R; 90/90 20secs L+R; 90/swan 20secs L+R; Swan 20secs L+R; Horizontal squat 4x15secs; Kneeling Hip flexor 2x30secs L+R; Kneeling Hip flexor with raised foot 2x30secs L+R

Routine:

Body Weight Squats x72 - took 17mins to do, so worked out at just over 14secs a squat.

Chest Press 50kgs x12 w/u, 60kgs x8, 70kgs x2

Lat Pull Down 36kg x12 w/u, 45kg x10 super slow

Reverse Curls 70lb x12

Bicep Curls 70lb x12, 100lb x12, 120lb x8

Tricep Extensions 100lb x14, 120lb x12, 140lb x8

Side laterals 4kg 2x12L+R Super slow with strict form

10mins on the stepper for cool down

Stretching to finish

Body Weight Squats - After doing 322 as my best for these at around 6secs a squat, the suggestion that I would struggle to do 70 at half the speed seemed rediculous. However, where before at around 100, sweat would be forming on my head at 100, and pouring off at about 150, this time it was pouring off me at 25 and when coming up my legs were starting to shake. Got to around 45 and they were shaking on the way up, and starting to shake on the way down. However I still had it in my head that it was said I wouldn't be able to do 70, so kept going, and was determined I'd do it, and by 60 it was pure mind over matter, got to 70 and 71 was ok, but going down on 72 I knew that was it. Struggled to walk and legs were like jelly. I also managed to squat deeper than I previously have so very pleased with that.

Chest Press - technique is so poor, and someone had left a bar with 50kg on it, so warmed up with that, dropped another 10kg, and didn't seem to bad, but another 10kg was a real struggle. Really need to learn to bench, and was supposed to get tutored last week but I was ill.

Lat Pull Down - got a pain in my left elbow, which also played a part in the above, so just went with feel rather than weight, and did real slow for TUT

Reverse Curls - Threw these in, but didn't feel them.

Bicep Curls and Tricep Extensions I super setted, but again the pain in my left elbow made me cautious with weight.

Side laterals - done with strict form, and super slow, and after just 2 sets I'd had enough.

Overall pi$$ poor IMO apart form the body weight squats, but when you've been ill, you are probably fooling yourself earlier than what's ideal for starting back.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

12mins warm up on the stepper/stair climber covering 101 floors

Went into Pilates, but Sciatica was playing me up from the start, and kept dropping out to do figure 4's, but gave up around 40/45mins in.

Back on the stepper/stair climber for another 14mins covering 100 floors

Spent 4 hours sitting in uncomfortable chairs at the hospital today, and had to take my misses, and the chairs were making my back uncomfortable then.

Seemed to me that the Sciatica and my back pain was linked tonight.

Got Physio next Tuesday morning, so here is hoping they find what is wrong. Personally 'I' think I had a damaged disc in my lower spine, and think the problem is on the right hand side. My GP never noticed anything, but I think it might have been Cal, who said General Practitioners are just that, General. Same one who said my test levels were fine.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Back started hurting after work and sciatica started playing up but too late to cancel Attack.

Struggled through first ten mins then gave up. Foam rolled my back for a few mins then just sat and waited for wife to finish. Was going to try circuits tomorrow, but just cancelled that. Tuesday can't come round soon enough as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Weight is hovering around 4 to 5lbs over pre xmas weight

Think I might need to reassess diet and cut back here and there.

Weight is only 1lb below what I was on the 1st November. Haven't managed to shift any significant weight for a while now.

Maybe I'm struggling on the body recomposition, and need to focus on shifting a few more lbs first, before even attempting to build back up.

Don't know whether I've prolonged progress by trying to do too much at once, by not prioritising what I need to do to achieve where I want to be.

Either that, or I've got to up Cardio, but considering the last 2 days and trouble I've had with Sciatica, and whilst sitting here now typing away, I can feel a little discomfort in my lower back ( if my office wasn't so small and I wasn't so busy (ha here I am saying i'm busy but I'm on here lol) I would do some spinal twists and roll backs) so I know Sciatica is going to play me up again today, and thus extra cardio doesn't seem the option at the mo


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

60mins Body Attack

60mins Yoga

Sciatica has been giving me right grief all week, and after 13.5hrs driving yesterday I wasn't expecting good stuff this morning.

However, managed to get through both classes no problem.

Don't know whether the Ibuprofen gel on my back plus some co-codomal did that or not though lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Self diagnosing......... I think I have tennis elbow

Thus decided to let the left elbow rest where possible, but a little homework, suggested strengthening the forearms would be beneficial.

Shoulders still playing up, so just did a workout not to stress them, or the elbow too much.

2x Krevolution capsules 1hr prior, and half a scoop of raw pre workout during hip flexor stretches

Warm up:

No's x10; Yes's x10; Battle Rope x10; Air Squats x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10

Hip Flexor Warm up:

Leg swings x10 L+R; Knee Highs x10 L+R; Spider Man 4x15secs L+R; Lunge with triple pulse at bottom x10 L+R; Psoas March x10 L+R

Hip Flexor Stretch:

Butterfly stretch x10; Happy Baby pose 2x30secs; Squat x10; Sumo squat x10; Head to knee 4x15sec L+R; 90/90 30secs L+R; 90/swan 30secs L+R; Swan 30secs L+R; Horizontal squat 4x15secs; Kneeling Hip flexor 2x30secs L+R; Kneeling Hip flexor with raised foot 2x30secs L+R

Routine:

Body Weight Squats x100 - took 30mins to do (1240 till 1310), so worked out at 18secs a squat.

Wrist Curls 15kgs BB x30; x18; x12

Reverse Wrist Curls 15kg BB 3x12

Hammer Wrist Curls 6kg DB 3x12 L+R

Arnold Press 8kg 3x12 L+R

Low Row machine 36kgx12 w/u; 55kgx12; 72x8; 91x5; 72x5; 64x5; 55x5; 45x5; 41x5; 36x5; 32x5; 27x16; 23x6

10mins on the Treadmill for cool down

Shoulder/chest then wrist stretches to finish.

Body Weight Squats - Not done a lot all week, so exercise yesterday made my legs hurt a bit, more so in the hamstrings. Started off, and going even slower again than last time, I'd only got to 8 and I thought this is going to be hard work. At 20, sweat was beading on my forehead. A little after that lactic acid was getting painful, and shortly after legs were shaking. Forged on, and 50 seemed really hard, kept telling myself not to think of getting to previous of 72 as my mind would give in, and just kept going and going. I knew it was taking some time as had got through a good few tracks on the ipod. Tried to zone out as much as poss, and kept thinking of 80, but that came and went, and I thought pain is pain, just get on with it, and aimed for the ton. 98 and 99 were particularly hard, but at that point, 100 was a given lol.

Wrist curls - very mindful of the elbow, so just took it easy

Arnold press - wanted to work the shoulders but needed something not to heavy on them, or the elbow

Low Row - again, wanted something easy on the elbow and shoulders, so chose this, and worked as best I could giving them consideration.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Seen the physio today about my Sciatica

I suspected a possible herniated disc, and the fusion of my lower spine. Turns out the latter was correct, and the former not.

I suspected a herniated disc, as when I lie on my back with my legs in the air, it can set if off, and that is one of the tests, but she found nothing.

The pain I get in my lower back she found at L4, and she said that is where your sciatic nerve starts, and maybe my weight had caused some wear in my spine.

Got given 4 exercises to do, which I already do in Yoga and Pilates, but I've got to do these daily.

A follow up is in 3 weeks time, so we'll see how I get on.

She also said I have some tight muscles in my lower back.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

25mins on the stepper/stair climber covering 206floors

60mins Pilates - mentioned to instructor about the Physio and my lower back immobility and don't know if coincidence or her being nice, but we did loads of lower back exercises


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Wednesday I did nothing as I was out in the truck for 15hours, and another 11hours yesterday played hell with my sciatica

Didn't do my stretches Wednesday as just got home, made my food for Thursday, had a shower and went bed.

Yesterday I did my stretches, but lower back was killing, always a pre cursor to my Sciatic pain, and had to give up after 20mins.

Going to rest today, and following Cal commenting on my Facebook, I'm going to knock all classes bar Yoga and Pilates on the head, and just 'plod' it out on the treadmill for a bit.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

As above, whilst misses did Attack, I "plod'ed" it out on the treadmill for 70mins, trying to keep my BPM around 125-130.

Mostly around 6.5 incline and 6.5 speed, adjusting to suit BPM.

Followed that up with 60mins Yoga. Had a burning sensation a couple of times in my glutes, which is the nerve being irratated, but it didn't progress into sciatica.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

2x Krevolution 1hr prior, and half a scoop of raw pre workout during hip flexor stretches

Warm up:

No's x12; Yes's x12; Battle Rope x12; Air Squats x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x12

Hip Flexor Warm up:

Leg swings x12 L+R; Knee Highs x12 L+R; Spider Man 4x15secs L+R; Lunge with triple pulse at bottom x12 L+R; Psoas March x12 L+R

Hip Flexor Stretch:

Butterfly stretch x10; Happy Baby pose 2x30secs; Squat x10; Sumo squat x10; Lizard stretch 2x30sec L+R; 90/90 20secs L+R; 90/swan 20secs L+R; Swan 20secs L+R; Horizontal squat 4x15secs; Kneeling Hip flexor 2x30secs L+R; Kneeling Hip flexor with raised foot 2x30secs L+R

Routine:

Body Weight Squats x116 super super slow.

Lat Pull Down 45kg x15 super slow, 64x10; 72x10; 91x6; 55x12; 45x12; 41x12; 36x12; 32x12; 27x25

Bench Press 50kg x9; 60x5; 65x3; 70x2; 75x2; 80 failed

Shoulder Press 50kg x3

Chin/dip super set 6&4; 4&2

Bicep Curls 35kg x3; 20kg x12

Wrist Curls 12.5kg BB 3x12

Reverse Wrist Curls 8kg DB 3x12 L+R

Side Laterals 4kg 3x12 L&R strict and super slow

Body Weight Squats - Carrying on with super super slow and getting top of legs parallel with floor. Felt good at first, but lactic acid kicked in at 19, and by 30 sweat was dripping off my head. Seemed to be taking forever, and when eventually got to 50, I was seriously doubting my ability to get much further. Pain was getting intense, and was struggling to imagine getting past 72, which was what I did 2 weeks ago. I forged on, and got past 72, but legs were shaking on the way down and back up. However there was no way I wasn't going to make 100, so just got on with it, and lactic acid was incredible, but the way I see it, when it's there it's there. 80 came and went, and I was a tad worried I wasn't going slow enough, as had no idea of the time, but had got through plenty of tracks on the ipod. 90, then 100, and told myself to do 102 just to beat last week, but had it in my head I wasn't going slow enough, so worried I hadn't done the 30mins of last week, so told myself the only way was to do more, so that's what I did. The next 14 was just sheer will power, and I'm amazed I did them, but I did 

116 was an absolute killer, and afterwards legs were like jelly, and struggled to walk away lol. Checked my phone and 38 mins had elapsed - worked that out and that is 19.65 secs a squat!

Lat Pull Down - with the tennis elbow, I started low, and worked up but seemed ok, so did a drop set and worked my way back down again.

Bench Press - my achilles heel, and whilst I've done heavier on a machine, I actually did better than I normally do with a bar. Got up to 80 and brought it down nice and slow, but couldn't get it back up 

Shoulder press - made a start, but after 3 reps, the elbow started to play up, so called it quits.

Chins/dips super set - no heroics because of elbow, so just did what I felt comfortable with.

Bicep curls - went for tension, hence just a 35kg BB but was comfortable with elbow, so just 3 reps. Picked a lower weight -20kg - and did a set, but didn't want to risk anything, so called it quits.

Wrist curls/reverse curls - did these again, as supposed to help with tennis elbow, so no heroics.

Side laterals - as per, strict form and nice and slow - surprising what you can get out of this at such a low weight.

Finished off with some stretching.

Hopefully I'll get the tennis elbow support in the week, and can get in another session, but I'll still be taking it a little easy.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> As above, whilst misses did Attack, I "plod'ed" it out on the treadmill for 70mins, trying to keep my BPM around 125-130.
> 
> Mostly around 6.5 incline and 6.5 speed, adjusting to suit BPM.
> 
> Followed that up with 60mins Yoga. Had a burning sensation a couple of times in my glutes, which is the nerve being irratated, but it didn't progress into sciatica.


Similar to Saturday tonight, but 50mins with similar incline and speed, then into Pilates.

As Saturday, burning sensation couple of times but didn't get any worse


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Quite a physically active day at work yesterday, and had the burning in my glutes a few times, so obviously nerve was being aggrevated.

Up the gym after tea, and started with 15/20mins of my stretches, doing more than I normally would to try and help.

Started with 5mins on the stepper, as treadmills were busy, and one became available, so then 30mins on the latter, similar speed and incline to the last few times.

Then went and did Body Balance which is a combination of Yoga and Pilates as thought it would help. Well, I almost walked out before it started as was in agony with the sciatica. Did more stretches and wasn't really helping, but thought I'd get on with the class and see how I got on. Was a real struggle, but loads of spinal twists of differing variaties which I do believe helped. Was ok until I finished, then it hit me again, so misses gave me some pain killers. Went home, hot shower to warm up my back, then got into bed with a wrapped up hot water bottle on my lower back. Unfortunately I fell asleep and it leaked, so now I have blisters on my back DOH!!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

45mins on the treadmill at lunch time, as had to go Wales savo, and thought I'd get it out the way.

Been wearing the brace most of the day for the elbow.

I spoke to the gym manager about it, as I said when I'm lifting it feels like it's the outside of the elbow, but during everyday stuff it feels more like the inside, and he suggested maybe I'm over compensating when lifting, and why it feels like it's the outside.

Having done my stretches today, because that means lying on my back, and that is a tad sore where it blistered up


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

50mins treadmill yesterday

72mins treadmill this morning, followed by 60min Yoga class. Did some of my stretches pre class, and some butterflies after.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

2 x Krevolution 1 hr prior, and then, I had my pre workout (Raw) a little later than usual, and had it immediately before the body weight squats ( reason is it contains AAKG which is supposed to help with lactic acid, and I thought I'd experiment to see if having it later would have any effect, sadly not lol )

Warm up:

No's x10; Yes's x10; Battle Rope x10; Air Squats x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10

Hip Flexor Warm up:

Leg swings x10 L+R; Knee Highs x10 L+R; Spider Man 4x15secs L+R; Lunge with triple pulse at bottom x10 L+R; Psoas March x10 L+R

Hip Flexor Stretch:

Butterfly stretch x10; Happy Baby pose 2x30secs; Squat x10; Sumo squat x10; Lizard stretch 2x30sec L+R; Horizontal squat 4x15secs; Kneeling Hip flexor 2x30secs L+R; Kneeling Hip flexor with raised foot 2x30secs L+R

Routine:

Body Weight Squats x118 - took 44mins to do (1032 till 1116), so worked out at just over 22secs a squat.

Chest press 45kg x12; 50kg x12; 55kg x12; 60 x8; 65x8 69x6

Chins/Dips super set 6&6; 5&4

I am a little stressed, and haven't slept particularly well the last couple of nights, and I think it really effected me today.

I started off after all the stretching with the body weight squats again. The reason I'm still doing them, is I don't have the flexibilty to perform squats correctly, and I'm using the BW ones to work on that. Hip flexibilty is improving quite a bit, as I can get a lot lot lower than I ever used to be able to do, but still loads of room for improvement. However, I need to start working on shoulder flexibilty to get my arms in the correct position, which I just can't do at the moment. I spoke to someone who does sports massages in the week, so hoping to get something sorted, but although I should of got paid yesterday, I'm not actually sure when I will, so holding off till I do.

BW Squats - Felt like really hard work from just 18, and I was seriously doubting my ability to get very far today. I even considered giving up early, then the thing is about journals is, you'd be a fool to lie in them, and I couldn't imagine writing this and saying I'd only done 30odd or something, so thought I needed to still do something reasonable. 50 seemed to take forever to get there, and got through a good few tunes on the ipod. Was in real pain from low 70's and the thought of getting to 78, and being merely 2/3rds the way to the least I'd want to do, seemed crazy. Legs were shaking quite a lot, and got through to 100, and seemed to spur me on a bit, although 106 seemed real hard, and although as I got to 116 ( previous PB on these super super slow ones ) I thought I could do a few more, I think my mind gave up, and only managed 2 more to make 118. Checked my phone, and 44mins had elapsed!!

Felt totally blitzed, as I think the lack of sleep, and doing these just drained me out.

I tried to do some chest press, but really struggled, as felt energy levels were out.

I tried a couple of sets of a Chin and dip super set, but something told me, I was risking making current injuries worse, and worse still gaining another, so told myself the right decision was to walk away, and come back another day more refreshed


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

'Had' planned tonight on 10mins of my stretches, 30mins CV, before going into Pilates. However spent the whole 40mins stretching as lower back was in agony. Also struggled from the off in Pilates but somehow managed to get through, but buggered if I know how.

Have has to get the misses to put Ibuprofen gel on my back.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Blooming heck, not good. Sorry to hear you are in so much pain Plod.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks Rose

It's just a pain in the arse that if I sit around all day either in the office, or driving, it's no good for me, and yet like yesterday, if I'm more physically active, it got me again. No happy medium it would seem  Ah well, better to be active than not.

When I went into Pilates, the previous class had just finished, which the misses and friend did, and the instructor from that class came over and started talking and joking to them, and I made comment, and she said I should also do CX Work. I said I used to, but it sets me sciatica off, and she replied that it would actually help, as sometimes you need to make things worse to make them better. I can kinda see the logic in that, but unsure of whether it applies in this instance. Having said that, CX Work involves a lot of work on your back with your legs in the air (core work) which is what sets me off, yet one of the stretches the physio gave me was lying on my back with my knees into my chest, which can also set it off, but the idea, especially if you roll around slightly, is to massage and stretch your lower back.

Maybe with the core work it would help with the spinal erectors (I hope i've got that right) and support my back better. Maybe I should speak to her again, and try it out and see what happens.

Either that, or I need to do more lower back work? I mean, if it's the case I'm always worse with sciatica when my lower back hurts, how could it hurt (if you'll pardon the pun lol)

I know sciatica is aggrevation of the sciatic nerve, but it would seem if my lower back hurts then it sets off my sciatica.

So would a stronger lower back, mean I don't get the lower back pain, and thus the sciatica? Food for thought me thinks.

I may look into exercises for the lower back, but I also need to keep up with the stretches.

I will admit, I 'may' have brought this slightly on myself, as although I've done my stretches daily, I didn't do them Monday, as that is our big cooking/prep day for a lot of food for the week, and after being at work all day, then coming back and spending a couple of hours prepping/cooking, and then eating meal 5, I just didn't feel like it (plus the chance of getting indigestion, but didn't want to put food off any longer as by that point, I was running behind on timings).

So maybe the build up of 2 days worth of lack of flexing in my spine built up and created the issue? Maybe yes, maybe no, but shouldn't be discredited, and I need to force myself to get the stretching in straight away after work, before getting on with food prep on a Monday.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I had originally planned a similar approach as I planned yesterday.

10mins stretching, 30mins CV, hour stretching class

However listening to Cal on my book of face, instead I spent 20mins doing the stretches the Physio gave me, and then did 60mins Yoga. Bit more than Cal advised, but I need to do the stretches regardless, and the class is an hour, but at least I didn't try to do the CV as well and push myself over the edge.

Back hurts a little but no sciatica tonight. The ache 'may' be as a result of extending the stretches to get more effect out of them as opposed to anything detrimental


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Gave yesterday a miss, and went to do something after work today.

30mins doing my stretches, plus cat stretch, and sphinx.

Physio said cardio should be good for me especially for twisting action, so thought I'd try the Adaptive Motion Trainer, but gave up after 4mins due to sciatica.

Got on the treadmill, but pain was still there, so tried running which usually helps, but did nothing, so gave up on that after just 6mins with the pain.

Thought I'd try some weight, but did one set of bicep curls, and then realised that was a mistake as I wasn't wearing my brace as it was in the car, so gave weights a miss.

Back in cardio room, and did 22mins on the bike on cross country setting. Was fine whilst doing it, but a little discomfort walking back to car.

Not convinced these stretches are helping, although the spinal twists feel good whilst doing them, especially if I take them up a level and look the other way to increase the stretch.

Worst thing is, I've done the least cardio in ages, yet this is the first week I've lost weight since xmas!

When Lancashire Rose said weight loss isn't logical, she sure was right lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Got fed up with letting Sciatica beat me, and after talking to a friend, just decided that taking the easy option isn't always best, and sometimes to make things better, you gotta make them worse.

So went and did Attack this morning, and didn't stop once due to sciatica.

I also felt my conditioning was going to shite just plodding it on the treadmill.

After all, the Physio even advised me to keep up the cardio as the twisitng action would be good for my spine.

So whilst twisting my spine might set the sciatica off, I've got to think long term, and suffer some short term grief.

Hence to make things better, you gotta make them worse (although I won't be adopting that option for my shoulders lol)


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

2x Krevolution 1hr prior, and half a scoop of raw pre workout after hip flexor stretches

*Warm up:*

No's x12; Yes's x12; Battle Rope x12; Air Squats x12; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x12; Sun salutation x2(Yoga sequence); Monkey squats with knee rotation clockwise and anti clockwise; full body stretch each side; hip rotations. Cat stretch x12.

*Physio stretches:*

Pelvic tilts x12; on back, knees into chest x15secs, then rotating 15 secs each way to massage back; knee drops x12 each side holding stretch for 5secs whilst looking opposite way to increase stretch; modified figure 4's 15secs x4 each leg.

*Hip Flexor Warm up:*

Leg swings x12 L+R; Knee Highs x12 L+R; Spider Man 4x15secs L+R; Lunge with triple pulse at bottom x12 L+R; Psoas March x12 L+R

*Hip Flexor Stretch:*

Butterfly stretch 4x15secs; Happy Baby pose 2x30secs; Squat x10; Lizard stretch 2x30sec L+R; 90/90 2x30secs L+R; 90/swan 2x30secs L+R; Swan 2x30secs L+R; Horizontal squat 4x15secs; Kneeling Hip flexor 2x30secs L+R

*Routine:*

Side lying dumbbell external rotations 2x12; 1x6 L+R

Empty can field goal 3x12

Body Weight Squats x 132

Spent approx 90mins warming up and doing all the stretches. Did my normal stuff, and to help with the lower back, did some yoga stuff as well. I also did the stretches the physio gave me, but did a little extra - knees to chest is normally just 15secs, but then I rotated around on my lower back one way for 15, then the other for 15 to massage the lower back. Doing the knee drops I looked the opposite way to increase the stretch. I missed the kneeling hip flexors with raised foot, as at this point I had to go for a pee, so threw me out a little.

As elsewhere, someone advised against doing normal squats and deadlifts due to the pressure on the lower back, so I decided to carry on with the body weight squats. Last week, I was shattered afterwards, so decided to do a little shoulder work first - as it happens, on my book of face, there was a link to some shoulder exercises suitable for people with injuries. These were the side lying external rotation ( when standing these are called dumb waiters, where you stand with elbows to your side and you rotate your forearms in and out ) so lay on my side with a 4kg DB and elbow to side and rotated slowly in and out for 3 sets each side. The other exercise was empty can field goal - hold a DB in each hand and hold as if it was a can you were emptying, lift to shoulder height, then rotate the arms up and back. The idea of these 2 exercises is they build up your delts, and your rotator cuffs but don't require much weight - they say to use 5kg MAX!

Went into Body weight squats, and didn't think too much about the time at first, just trying to get as low as possible and with the idea of beating 118 of last Sunday. I could make out the reflection of the clock in the mirror, and I was roughly doing 12 squats every 5mins. Think I did 84 in 35mins, so planned on doing 120, which would of made it 50mins in total. Somehow without realising think I must of sped up slightly as did 48 in the next 15mins. Lactic acid was extremely painful, and this week, I had threw a towel over my head from the start to prevent sweat running in my eyes. Legs were bladdered by the end, and struggled to walk away. Ended up having 2/3mins rest as so fatigued, but forced myself to get on the stepper/stair climber for 10mins to get some blood flow back in the legs, and knocked out 83floors in 10m 6s.

I had left my elbow brace at home, so decided against doing any other upper body work to prevent risking recovery.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

After watching 'Baggy Body' on the tele I'm beginning to wonder whether I've actually got a belly still or whether its just loose skin 

The look of the skin on the guy who ended up spending 8k on skin reduction surgery has a very similar look to it.

If so, in some ways its good and others bad.

It would explain why despite all my efforts, its still there, but at the same time means I can't diet it away and I've got to wait for it to shrink back - better get rubbing in the oil again.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> After watching 'Baggy Body' on the tele I'm beginning to wonder whether I've actually got a belly still or whether its just loose skin
> 
> The look of the skin on the guy who ended up spending 8k on skin reduction surgery has a very similar look to it.
> 
> ...


I guess the problem with looking it at the way above is, the guy who had the surgery 'could' still be in the 20's for BF levels, so unrealistic for me to say it might be just loose skin.

I read elsewhere, when looking for extra info on skin elasticity, is you should only be concerned if you get down to sub 10% BF levels and you've got loose skin, because you are holding fat in the abdominal area until that point.

I'll keep rubbing in the oil, keep up vitamin C levels, and keep dieting away


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Seen the physio again today.

She is happy with progress as said I was bending better i.e bending forwards to touch toes (no where near, but tight hamstrings to blame), bending backwards, and bending side to side. Also my hamstrings went from 40deg to 45deg between 3 weeks ago.

Got to keep up with the stretches daily (told her I missed 3 days and why, and she was ok with that) and I asked if I was ok to incorporate cat stretches as well.

She was more hands on today, and manipulated my lower spine this time, and I've got to go back in 15days time for more of the same to see if it makes an improvement. Been told to expect some lower back pain for next day and a half, because of the manipulation, but 'should' see an improvement after that.

She said there was no guarantee with these things, as all the years of carrying the excess weight may have worn my spine, so no amount of stretching would counter that. Was happy to refer me if the manipulation didn't prove successful, as said if it's just lower back pain, they don't usually do anything, but if you also get pains in your legs, then the NHS will do something. Surgery might be an option, but up to the individual to decide if that is a route to go down. On that note, I'd be happier to continue to work on improving my core strength to support my spine, as there is risks with surgery, and success rates are hit or miss. It would be nice if she did refer me, as I could get the scan to find out what the actual problem is - which is what Cal was pushing me to do in order to find the problem. I didn't even suggest it, she did, so optimistic of it happening at some point.

Surprising I've made progress despite the pain i've suffered lately, but I'll reiterate what I've said a couple of times before, sometimes you got to make things worse to make them better.

Thought the spine manipulation would feel worse than it did, yes it wasn't pleasant, but imagined it would be excrutiating lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Last night I did 12mins on the cross trainer to work the spine, before 60mins Pilates class.

Struggled a tad but given the work the Physio did it was to be expected, and still a bit sore this morning but I was told to expect 1.5days of soreness.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Did Circuits tonight

10 reps adding an exercise each time, so 1. for 10, then 1 lap of the room, 1. for 10 & 2. for 10, 2 laps of the room, 1. for 10, 2. for 10, 3 for 10, then 3 laps and so on

Started off running around the room for 5mins with some upper body stretches at the same time, then the circuits consisted of:

1. Star jumps

2. Crunch

3. Spotty dogs/upper cut

4. Press ups & back extn.

5. Stair climbers

6. Bicep curls and tricep kick backs

7. Dumbell punch

8. Reverse curl

9. Squat thrusters

10. Lateral Raise

11. Knee High Pull Down

12. 60sec plank

Only managed to get to lap 7 out of 10 on circuit No 10

However, extremely pleased with that, as done no cardio all week, and didn't hold back in the exercises.

Feel like I've been in a fight lol

Quads are killing - probably too much p1$$ing about with them BW Squats lol

Finished off with a walk around the room with upper body stretches, then onto the mats for some other stretches to finish i.e calf stretch, tricep stretch etc.

Booked in for next week!! lol

Love it, just like having a full body workout. Only 2 classes per week though, and only partially classes with Pilates, but I can't afford to drop that, but might speak to instructor and do first 45mins of Circuits, then into Pilates. Stick with a full body on Sunday, and thus getting equivalent of 3 full body workouts per week ..... again


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Last night, I was quite tired, and I knew if I went home I'd crash out and NOT do my stretches.

So went gym, spent 25/30mins stretching, usual, plus cat stretches and sphinx (mini baby back bend)

Then did 30mins cardio: 10mins cross ramp; 10mins stair climber; 10mins treadmill


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

This morning, 60mins Body Attack, followed by 60mins Yoga.

Hamstrings still very tight (more than normal) so think I'll do some hamstring stretches this afternoon


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

As previously aluded to, I decided to do more core work. Thus booked into CX Worx, a Les Mills Core workout class. Lasted 30mins, and the usual legs in the air whilst on my back that sets off my sciatica wasn't a problem at all 

Took my 'Raw' pre workout and headed upstairs. No need for warm up and just done the class, but whilst waiting for the Raw to kick in, I did some Hip Flexor warm ups: Leg swings x10 L+R; Knee Highs x10 L+R; Lunge with triple pulse x10 L+R; and, Psoas March x10 L+R.

Leg extension for pre exhaust 73kg x15; and Leg Press 134kg x28

Squats: 30kg warm up x10; 50kg x10; 80kg x8; 100kg x4; 110kg x1

Shoulder Press 50kg x8

Chest Press 50kg x7

Lat Pull Down 72kg x10; 82kg x10; 91kg x6

Chin and Dips 4&5

Bicep Curl/Diverging Pull Down Super Set: 90x10 & 110x10; 110x10 & 130 x10; 130x10 & 150 x10; 150x10 & 170x10; 170x10 & 190x10; 190x5+pr

Wrist curls 17.5kg x20

Calf Raises on Leg Press machine 134kg x18

10mins on treadmill for cool down.

As above, decided to do more core work to try and manage the sciatica better, by supporting the spine through stronger abs, and spinal erectors. I did 2 out of 4 of the physio stretches whilst waiting for the class to start as just standing around isn't usually good for me, and 'expected' to have trouble. Class was over before I knew it, no issues with the sciatica, and really felt it - we worked rectus abs, obliques, glutes, and back, so good session.

I meant to do my normal hip flexor work that I normally do on a Sunday, but took my pre workout without thinking, so realised it would be wasted with the stretches, so just did some warm up whilst waiting for it to work, just to get the hips ready for squatting.

Haven't really been utilising the weights as I should for a while, so just picked a weight to start with, and did leg extensions for 1 set, and same with leg press, as a pre exhaust. Taking pointers from Cal, and also from Neil R regarding doing some light squats, due to the back, I went for the Smiths machine to do some squats (no squat rack), and it had 30kg on it, so did a set of 10, and it felt like it wasn't even there. 50kg for 10, and felt easy, and then up to 80kg which felt better. 100kg felt ok on the legs, but I felt my back wasn't quite in it, so just 4 reps, and then a pride kind of thing, as wanted to exceed BW, made me do 1 rep at 110kg. Again, plenty in the legs, but wasn't 100% about the back, but then it had been worked in CX.

Shoulder press: still got the issues with the shoulders and the golfers elbow, so just di 1 set at 50kg to play safe

Chest press: as above

Lat Pull Down: Picked a weight, felt good, and worked up.

Chins and Dips super set: Had planned to do 2 or 3 sets, but the elbow concerned me, so just the 1 set - bit dissapointed in reps, but got to be careful with the elbow as said.

Bicep Curls/Diverging pull down: again worried about elbow, so did a super set with the rope on one of the cable machines, and triceps were 20lb above the bicep weight.

Wrist curls: just one set to work the forearms to help the elbow

Calf raises on Leg Press machine: It was on 134kg, so just did it at that weight.

Treadmill for 10mins to cool down.

Basically the routine is roughly the one I used to do last year before I separated the shoulder. Didn't have the record of the weights I used to do, but to be fair, given the injuries, not really relevant at the moment. Wasn't sure where to go with the squats, as wanted to go light weight with the back, and at one point, I 'almost' tried a variation I saw on youtube in the week, think the guys name is Nick Nilsson? and he was doing them sideways, which I thought would be good, as I always had the problem with getting my arms far enough back to the bar. Thought I might get some strange looks, so just thought I'd try them normally - managed to get my arms back on the bar, which is a first, so pretty pleased that I've managed to improve mobility there, but needs plenty of work still!! Depth was so much better than I ever did before, so whilst some may of disagreed with the use of Body Weight Squats, they HAVE got me to improve form, so pleased with that also. Weights down on some things, but given the shoulders and the elbow, I think I should be pleased with how it went 

The only thing to change, is maybe do the weights prior to CX Worx


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

As said in last sentence of above post CX needs doing after the weights.

The core has been worked, where its needed for the weights. Hence why my legs had plenty in them when it came to the squats, but the core felt weak.

I'll do the class next Sunday, but only after a weights session.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Suffering quite a bit today. Glutes feel like I've had the s**t kicked out of them. Bit too much info probably, but extremely uncomfortable sitting on the toilet with the glutes. Guess I've not really been working them properly for a bit then if that's the case.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

CX Worx again tonight to work the core, followed by Yoga.

Did my stretches prior to first class and some one leg Deadlift walk between classes - the latter apparently good for the hamstrings.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Mmmm, not been this heavy since October, don't feel like BF has gone down, but gone belt gone a notch tighter this week


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

If you've just joined up just to annoy people, then I doubt you'll be on here much longer with your waste of time comments.

So who really has too much time on their hands........?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Last night, went and did Attack for cardio for 45mins. Had to stop after 15mins, and do some figure 4's and spinal twists for about 3/4 mins to help the spine, and then carried on.

Spent yesterday afternoon chopping a tree up, and think it may have stressed my lower back a tad, so spent the following 50mins stretching, and as well as my back, paid particular attention to my hamstrings.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Thursday finished chopping/cutting tree up and getting rid of with a fire.

I do think the combo of stooped over cutting the tree up and the wood treatment on the fence panels had a double whammy on me. It stressed my lower back and too much toxins in my lungs 

Wednesday in the mirror when exercising I was a lot redder than normal and I think that was down to the toxins.

Anyway supposed to have done circuits Thursday but with the back and my lungs I knew it was the right decision to cancel.

Still didn't feel right yesterday so another day off 

Today to play safe, no Attack, but still did Yoga, and a little cardio after. 10mins rowing, 10mins stair climber, 5mins AMT

Lungs still struggled a tad, so no heroics but sweated like a pig doing it.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

2x Krevolution 1hr prior, and half a scoop of raw pre workout after hip flexor stretches

*Warm up:*

No's x10; Yes's x10; Battle Rope x10; Air Squats x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10; Cat stretch x10.

*Physio stretches:*

Pelvic tilts x10; on back, knees into chest x15secs; knee drops x10 each side holding stretch for 5secs whilst looking opposite way to increase stretch; modified figure 4's 15secs x4 each leg.

*Hip Flexor Warm up:*

Leg swings x10 L+R; Knee Highs x10 L+R; Spider Man 4x15secs L+R; Lunge with triple pulse at bottom x10 L+R; Psoas March x10 L+R

*Hip Flexor Stretch:*

Butterfly stretch 4x15secs; Happy Baby pose 2x30secs; Head to knee 4x15secs L+R; Lizard stretch 2x30sec L+R; Horizontal squat 4x15secs; Kneeling Hip flexor 2x30secs L+R

*Routine:* (today in bold, last week in brackets for comparison)

Leg extension for pre exhaust *77kgs x16* (73kg x15; and Leg Press 134kg x28)

Smiths machine Squats: *80x10; 100x10; 110x10; 120x10; 130x10; 140x8* (30kg warm up x10; 50kg x10; 80kg x8; 100kg x4; 110kg x1)

Shoulder Press *60kg x7* (50kg x8)

Chest Press *60kgx8* 50kg x7

Lat Pull Down *82kgx10 91kg x8* (72kg x10; 82kg x10; 91kg x6)

Chin and Dips *8&6; 5&4; 3&2* (4&5)

Cable Bicep Curl *160lbsx10 140lbsx10 120lbsx6*

Diverging pull down *180lbsx6; 160lbsx7*

Wrist curls *20kg BBx10* (17.5kg x20)

Wrist curls *8kg DB x10 L+R*

Reverse Wrist curls *8kg DB x10 L+R*

Hammer Wrist curls *8kg DB x10 L+R*

Calf Raises on Leg Press machine *134kgx18* (134kg x18)

Leg Curls *77kg x16*

Side Laterals *2x14kg x10*

Chest stretches to finish

Necked my Build & Recover, had 15mins rest then into CX Worx for core work.

Squats - Wasn't sure where to start, do I go straight in, or do I find a weight to work with? Went with the latter, and started with 80kgs and worked up. Think I could of got 150kg for a few reps, but 6 sets, thought I better keep something back for the rest of the workout.

Shoulder Press - still trying to play safe with shoulders so no heroics, plus quite uncomfortable with elbow brace on.

Chest press - as above

Lat Pull Down - as above

Chins and Dips super set - maybe I should of restricted to the 1 set as the routine dictated

Cable Bicep Curls - these seem to work well with a bit of weight, but not stressing the elbow

Diverging Pull Down - for some reason triceps felt a little sore prior to workout

Wrist curls - did these to help strengthen the forearm and help with the elbow issue

Leg Curls - really wanted to do SLDL but only olympic bar in use

Side laterals - think I could of gone heavier here

CX Worx - half expected trouble with the sciatica, but no issues. Managed to get home, spend an hour prepping food for later, made my lunch, my lad's lunch, and washing up/drying up before I got the burning in my glutes, so compared to earlier in the week, I was very pleased with that 

**edit** squats were done on a smiths machine, as no squat racks


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Last night:

30mins CX Worx followed by 60mins PIlates, so basically 1.5hrs of core work

Got the physio again this morning at 0845, so hoping she will be more hands on again with my spine, as 2 weeks ago, I had 2 days of discomfort then another 5 days trouble free.

Plus I think I only shortened that pain free period by chopping down/up that tree last week and 'could' of been trouble free longer. We shall see, as I have no current plans for anymore trees in the forseeable future lol


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Just done a quick "clean up" of your Journal, as it seems to have had a massive turd stain on it for the last week or so... 

Anyway, has the physio told you the nature of your back problem? Is it a pinched nerve? a bulging disc etc?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Neil R said:


> Just done a quick "clean up" of your Journal, as it seems to have had a massive turd stain on it for the last week or so...
> 
> Anyway, has the physio told you the nature of your back problem? Is it a pinched nerve? a bulging disc etc?


Haha, thanks mate

No, she hasn't. If it was a disc, I guess she would of said.

She says it might be just wear and tear on my spine from being morbidly obese, but can't be certain without a scan, but would be happy to refer me for a scan should her work not prove fruitful.

When she was working on my spine today, she said IIRC that I seemed to be suffering the pain more at No.3 but I was very stiff at No.2 and No.4 and that it 'may' be a case they 'may' be causing more load on No.3

She was saying some people only experience relief for the rest of the day, so 5 days mostly pain free was really good, and it was promising that I should experience a greater time frame pain free this time, and a couple more sessions should start to reap more rewards.

I'm booked back in on the 12th March again, so we will see how we go over the next few weeks.

I had planned on doing a cardio class followed by a stretching class tonight, but Cal suggested this wasn't wise and upon reflection I saw the wisdom in this, cancelled everything, and whilst the misses did the 45min cardio class, I went into the stretching area upstairs and spent the time doing the stretches the physio gave me, as well as some cat stretches, a variant on the figure 4, and a variant on the spinal twist, and some walking spidermans.

It was the right decision, but ssshhh, don't tell Cal lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

2x Krevolution 1hr prior, and half a scoop of raw pre workout after hip flexor stretches

*Warm up:*

No's x10; Yes's x10; Battle Rope x10; Air Squats x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10; Cat stretch x10.

*Physio stretches:*

Pelvic tilts x10; on back, knees into chest x15secs; knee drops x10 each side holding stretch for 5secs whilst looking opposite way to increase stretch; modified figure 4's 15secs x2 each leg.

*Hip Flexor Warm up:*

Leg swings x10 L+R; Knee Highs x10 L+R; Spider Man 4x15secs L+R; Lunge with triple pulse at bottom x10 L+R; Psoas March x10 L+R

*Hip Flexor Stretch:*

Butterfly stretch 60secs; Happy Baby pose 60secs; Head to knee 4x15secs L+R; Lizard stretch 2x30sec L+R; Horizontal squat 4x15secs; Kneeling Hip flexor 2x30secs L+R

*Routine:*

Leg Curl 91kg & Leg Press 134kg super set: 19&20; 12&12; 12&12; 10&12

Leg Press drop set: 134x12; 127x12; 120x12; 114x12; 107x12; 100x12; 93x12; 86x12; 80x12;73x12 (kgs)

Pull Down: 80kgx12 100kgx6

Shoulder press: 64kgx12

Chest press machine: 64kgx12; 86kgx6; 109kgx3

Wrist curls: 17.5kgx20

Row machine 109kgx12

SLDL 80kgx12

Bicep curl 140lbs & Diverging pull down 160lb super set 12&12; 12&12

Side Laterals 2x18kg x6

5mins rest

Physio stretches: Pelvic tilts x10; knees to chest x15secs, 15secs rolling counter clockwise, 15secs clockwise; spinal twists x10

Cat stretches x10

5kg plates stiff leg deadlift walk x10

CX Worx class for 30mins

Arrived and seen a friend, and he kept me chatting for quite a while, and I'm too polite to say I'm pushed for time, so some of the hip flexor work was cut short to accomodate.

Planned on one set of leg curls, and one set of leg press for pre exhaust, but as there is no squat racks and just one smiths machine, and it was busy, I ended up doing a leg curl and leg press superset. Both machines are at max unfortunately so couldn't go any heavier. Smiths machine still busy, so I did a drop set on the leg press.

Pull down: nothing too serious due to elbow

Shoulder press: as above

Chest press: as above

Wrist curls: one set to try and help the forearm/elbow

Row machine: chinning bar busy, so compromised and did a set of these.

SLDL: haven't done these for ages, so just picked a suitable weight and did a set

Bicep curl/diverging pull down super set: probably could of gone heavier, but got to bear in mind the elbow.

Side laterals: 2x14's last time, but 14's and 16's in use, so a set with 18's. Probably could of done a few more reps if I be honest.

Did some more stretching, and a move called BB SLDL walk - had a couple of plates ready for CX Worx, so used them instead of BB's and did a set whilst waiting for the class to start. 30mins of CX Worx, working the core.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Having a week off.

Just don't feel right, and cancelled everything yesterday, done the same today, and think it best I do the same for tomorrow, and start again Saturday.

Don't know whether it's a bug or something or not, but had an off stomach Friday, I was ok over the weekend, and it's been a bit off the last 3 days. Missed meal 4 out everyday as just didn't feel like it. I deliberately delayed meal 2 and 3 today expecting that to be the case that I wouldn't fancy meal 4 and proved right.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

The lad's birthday Sunday, so going to have to give it a miss, and as such went for a session today.

2x Krevolution 1hr prior, and half a scoop of raw pre workout after hip flexor stretches

Warm up:

No's x10; Yes's x10; Battle Rope x10; Air Squats x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10; Cat stretch x10.

Physio stretches:

Pelvic tilts x10; on back, knees into chest x15secs, 15secs rotating clockwise, 15secs counter clockwise; knee drops x10 each side holding stretch for 5secs whilst looking opposite way to increase stretch; modified figure 4's 15secs x4 each leg.

Hip Flexor Warm up:

Leg swings x10 L+R; Knee Highs x10 L+R; Lunge with triple pulse at bottom x10 L+R; Psoas March x10 L+R

Hip Flexor Stretch:

Butterfly stretch 30secs; Happy Baby pose 30secs; Head to knee 4x15secs L+R; Lizard stretch 2x30sec L+R; Horizontal squat 4x15secs; Kneeling Hip flexor 2x30secs L+R

Routine:

Leg Curl 91kg x20 for pre exhaust

Leg Press one legged. 73kgs x15 L+R; 80kgs x15 L+R; 86kgs x10 L+R; 93kgs x8 L+R; 100kgs x5 L+R

Chest Press (machine) 77kgsx4 w/u; 95kgs x12; 109kgs x5

Pull Down: 81kgx12 91kgx8

Shoulder press (machine): 68kgs x7; 73kgs x3+pr; 77kgs x1+pr

Chin/Dip super set: 9&6; 3&2

Bicep curl & Diverging pull down super set 140lbx6 & 170lbx6; 140lbx6 & 130lbx12

Wrist curls 20kgx12

Side Laterals 2x16kg x6

SLDL 45kgx12

Was hoping to do squats today, but once again, couldn't get anywhere near smiths machine, so pre exhaust on the leg curl, then straight onto the Leg Press.

Leg Press: only goes up to 134kg, and I can move the chair in more to make it harder, but decided to try it one leg at a time and worked up, with target being 100kg for now.

Chest press: elbow and shoulder I'm still cautious about, so used the machine for safety

Shoulder press: as above

Lat Pull down: elbow hurt a little so no heroics

Chins & Dips: chins felt good, but no so good for the dips

Bicep curls/diverging pull down: cautious with the elbow, and not very comfortable when wearing brace, so no heroics and wasn't really feeling the diverging pull down, so dropped the weight

Wrist curls: as above

Side laterals: just 6, as felt a little pain around the RC area, so stopped.

SLDL: pushed for time, so just grabbed a 45kg Barbell, and did a set

5x chest/shoulder stretches to quickly finish.

Would of liked to have done more for the hams with SLDL's, but had to get out, as I had an Olympic Bar to collect that I've bought and the guy was waiting for me.


----------



## Beardy (Feb 27, 2014)

Busy smith machine...now there's a shock lol. How are you finding those raw preworkouts mate?

Keep up the good work


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Problem is it's a council run gym, so it's geared towards fitness, and thus no squat racks, and just the one smiths machine.

As soon as I'm a bit more flush long term, then I need to join another gym, although for the price I'm paying now, I might run them concurrently 

I like the raw, gives me a little more edge, and no crash after, and I got it at the time for a good price.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

This morning: Did my physio stretches, then a 60min Body Attack class, then physio stretches again, cat stretches, and SLDL walk, then a 60min Yoga class.

Body Attack was hard after doing no cardio all week, and expected it, so had half a scoop of raw in 0.5lr of water and sipped on it throughout to keep me going.

Suffering a bit with sciatica right at mo, as just spent 3.5hrs spring cleaning the kitchen, and just put up with the pain and got on with it, as otherwise never get nothing done.

Got Physio next Wednesday, and think in future I'll ask for Tuesday again, as I do think doing Pilates later on in the day after having my spine massaged/manipulated actually helps, as a lot of the moves help lubricate the spine as such


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Been and bought a set of Digital kitchen scales savo as been relying on guestimating far too much.

I'm the same weight now, as I was start of November ( I dropped 7lbs from 16st 10 to 16st 3 by xmas, but put the 7lbs back on over xmas, and not really moved since ) and I just can't ascertain whether I've body recomp'd or just not creating a deficit for fat loss.

Figured whereas it's worked for me for quite some time i.e losing weight, it's not fit for purpose anymore, and I need to be more on point. Plus 'if' I decide to work with someone in the next few months, then it's unrealistic for both me and them not to have the correct portion control in place.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh dear lol

Feeling a little bit stupid for the education I just got from my new kitchen scales 

Well at least I know why I'm not losing BF

Meal 1 is oats made with a protein shake and 25g blueberries

Meal 2 is oats made with a protein shake

I'm always hungry by meal 2 and yet I've found out my guessing means I've been having double the portion of oats I really want to have. Think this is going to be interesting mmmmm


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> Oh dear lol
> 
> Feeling a little bit stupid for the education I just got from my new kitchen scales
> 
> ...


Oooh, so you'v not been weighing things. I think you might get a few surprises there.

Sorry for not reading through your thread, but I wondered have you had any proper time of not trying to lose weight?Time where you did minimal if any cardio, and ate maintenance level food - not crazy but also having a few treats or not being as restrictive - and by proper time I mean like more than a week or 2?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Some things weren't a problem. Like if I bought frozen brocoli you'd get 30 heads in 1k so made 3 heads 100gms, which is what I used to aim for.

125gms of blueberries, I just guessed at 20% so they last 5 days.

Oats were the biggest one though for guessing. I think the other thing I went on, was if i managed to get from meal 1 to 2 and meal 2 to 3 and was starting to feel hungry, then I thought the portions were right, but alas...... lol

A week is the max i've gone with no cardio and is probably what I did last week, zero cardio and maintenance food.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I've found out the problem.......... chewing gum!!

For some of the cardio sessions, I started chewing gum to keep saliva levels up in my mouth, which I felt helped me along as throat wasn't as dry.

This however progressed to me having chewing gum more often, especially getting in the car to go work in the morning. However I believe this can lead to you feeling more hungry, hence why in the above post I said if I got from meal 1 to 2 and 2 to 3 and was starting to feel hungry I thought portion control was ok. However I've not had any the last 2 days, and despite portions of oats being half what they were (now 75g) I'm feeling fine on this portion size.

So a word to the wise, if you want to lose weight, don't chew gum, and conversely if you are a hard gainer and struggle for the appetite for food, I feel it could be beneficial for your hunger levels to help facilitate the extra food consumption. (Just my opinion from this experience before I get shot down)


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

20mins doing my Physio stretches plus 12 cat stretches

30mins CX Worx (core workout)

10mins Physio stretches

60min Pilates

Pilates instructor said after I seemed to cope well today. I wait it was pain management but whilst sciatica was better the nerve was being aggrevated as I had the burning in the glutes more often. She said that was good as the pain was moving. Had been a little concerned about that but more optimistic now for my next Physio visit in the morning


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Physio again this morning

Been a little concerned over the last 2 weeks, as whilst I've rarely actually had sciatica, what I have had is the burning sensation in my glutes. This signals that the sciatic nerve is being aggrevated, and is usually the pre-cursor to me having sciatica.

So until last night there was me thinking the previous session hadn't been so successful, until I spoke to the Pilates instructor, as mentioned in previous post, and she said it was a good sign the pain was moving. Basically the physio confirmed the same thing, that indeed it was a good sign, and that eventually, the pain would keep moving towards the source, and as such all I would be left with is lower back pain, and no sciatica. She reckons 6 sessions, so that was the third, although now got to wait 4 weeks for session no. 4.

She told me I was doing all the right things with trying to strengthen my core, and to keep up the stretches, and doing cardio as i helps with the flexibility on my spine

Felt like she worked lower on my spine today and just felt stiff there myself, as other places you could feel her really pressing into my spine to mobilise it, it just felt like she was hitting a brick wall. Front and back movement she was well happy with, although little improvement bending side to side, so something I think I need to look into


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I did a Body Balance class last night which is a combination of Pilates Yoga and Tai Chi

My reasoning after having the Physio is its important to lubricate the spine and the stretches are a good aid to recovery.

Whilst its nice to rest, and where appropriate I whole heartedly agree, the idea is I'm trying to improve the mobility in my spine, and resting can cause things to seize up for the want of a better term, and gentle stretches are good to keep the spine mobile.

I think personally 3 more sessions is optimistic and whilst it would be nice to think I could be well on the road to recovery, the difficulty I experience folding forward from the hips, suggests to me there is more work to be done in the lower vertebrae.

If the physio feels 6 sessions is enough, I'll just build on the work she's done and use the techniques from the book I've got and tape 2 of the lacrosse balls together I've got as planned and use them as a peanut shape to gently massage the vertebrae.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

The misses was saying to me last night, do you think when you hurt your back around 12/13 years ago do you think that was the root of all these problems? She went on to say the doctors advice at the time as my son was 2/3yrs old was to get him to walk on my spine.

I didn't do it at the time, but I can see the reasoning now, not that I'm going to attempt it as he's 15 now and 5' 11" lol

Anyway, physio stretches for around 20mins last night, some light cardio for 45mins and finish with a few more stretches.

Loads of the burning sensation in my glutes, but no sciatica as such. It was a busy day at work and more physical activity than driving, and I had the burning sensation a lot during the day anyway, so think it was a run off into the evening.

Not sure whether to do a weights session later or rest. Shoulders are a bit tender, so if I do I will rest them as much as I can, probably do the side lying DB external rotation and the empty can field goal as you don't need much weight for those to work the shoulders, but should put little strain, as both exercises are designed for people recovering from shoulder injuries apparently.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Ended up resting Friday as not happy with the shoulders.

This morning, did my physio stretches, followed by Body Attack for 60mins, although skipped upper body section and did Rotator Cuff exercises instead.

Followed that up with 60mins Yoga.

No issues with sciatica instead loads of burning in the glutes as of late.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

2x Krevolution 1hr prior, and half a scoop of raw pre workout after hip flexor stretches

Warm up:

No's x10; Yes's x10; Battle Rope x10; Air Squats x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10; Cat stretch x10.

Physio stretches:

Pelvic tilts x10; on back, knees into chest x15secs, 15secs rotating clockwise, 15secs counter clockwise; knee drops x10 each side holding stretch for 5secs whilst looking opposite way to increase stretch; modified figure 4's 15secs x4 each leg.

Hip Flexor Warm up:

Leg swings x10 L+R; Knee Highs x10 L+R; Lunge with triple pulse at bottom x10 L+R; Walking spiderman 4x15secs L+R; Psoas March x10 L+R

Hip Flexor Stretch:

Butterfly stretch 60secs; Happy Baby pose 60secs; Head to knee 4x15secs L+R; Lizard stretch 2x30sec L+R; Horizontal squat 4x15secs; Kneeling Hip flexor 2x30secs L+R

Routine:

Leg Curl: 91kg x19 for pre exhaust

Squats: 50kgx10; 80kg x10; 100kg x5; 110kg x3

Rack Pull: 130kg x10; 150kg x3

Leg Press: 134kg 3sets of 20

Seated Row machine drop set: 109kgx10; 105kgx10; 100x10; 95x10;91x10;86x10;82x10;77x10; 55x10;50x10;45x10;41x10;36x10

Chest Press cable machine: 23kgx10; 32kgx10; 36kgx10; 41kgx10

Side lying 5kg DB external rotations x12 L+R

Felt fine doing all the warm up stuff, but when I got to the pre-exhaust, I felt a little lacking in power. Maybe too much rest since my last weights session at 9 days, but I've had a pain at the back of my left rear delt which has been improving with rest, hence the 9 days, but left me down on power. Because of this pain, I adapted what I did to work around, and felt lhe likes of chins, dips, side laterals, shoulder press weren't advisable today.

Squats - whereas the other week 50kg felt like it wasn't even there, today it did, although I went a little slower today and was concentrating on form more, as felt the other week it 'may' of been a case of just shifting the weight.

Rack pulls - fancied deadlifts, but been led to believe if you have shorter arms, rack pulls are better, so tried a couple of sets out.

Seated Row - don't know why I did the drop set as big as that, think I started off just shifting weight, but wasn't getting the connection in the muscle, and kept dropping until i did and hence the drop from 77 to 55 as back had had a fair bit of work by then, but by that time, felt the connection a lot more. Maybe a lesson for next time, and try and get the feel a lot more instead.

Chest press - Thought I'd better balance things out, but forgot my elbow brace, so no heroics as don't want to compromise recovery, but aimed for more of the feel than hitting heavy weights.

Side lying DB Ex. rotation - these are supposed to be good if you have a shoulder injury for still working the delts but without using a lot of weight. Did a set of 12 on the right no problem, but by the 12th rep on the left, I could feel the area where the pain was starting to hurt, so finished at that.

Necked my Build & Recover post workout, had 10mins rest, then into CX Worx to work the core for 30mins.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Physio stretches: pelvic tilts, knees into chest, spinal twists, and modified figure 4's

Cat stretches

Trying to improve my posture especially in relation to my shoulders, as I'm beginning to wonder if that is impacting on shoulders presses and bench. This I did a set of 12 Scap push ups, and 2 sets of 30 pull aparts with a 10kg band

30mins CX Worx

60mins Pilates


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Physio stretches

45min Body Attack (had to nip out for a pee, so really 40mins)

60min Body Balance (Yoga/Tai Chi/Pilates)

As previous post, for the shoulders:

1x12 Scap push-ups

1x30 1x15 pull aparts 10kg band - supposed to be 2x30 but blitzed by 15 of the second set

Almost 2 weeks since I had Sciatica now 

Loads of burning in the glutes  but no sciatica 

Very pleased with that


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

*Warm up:*

No's x10; Yes's x10; Battle Rope x10; Air Squats x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10; Cat stretch x10.

*Physio stretches:*

Pelvic tilts x10; on back, knees into chest x15secs, 15secs rotating clockwise, 15secs counter clockwise; knee drops x10 each side holding stretch for 5secs whilst looking opposite way to increase stretch; modified figure 4's 15secs x4 each leg.

*Hip Flexor Warm up:*

Leg swings x10 L+R; Knee Highs x10 L+R; Lunge with triple pulse at bottom x10 L+R; Walking spiderman 4x15secs L+R; Psoas March x10 L+R

*Hip Flexor Stretch:*

Butterfly stretch 60secs; Happy Baby pose 60secs; Head to knee 4x15secs L+R; Lizard stretch 2x30sec L+R; Horizontal squat 4x15secs; Kneeling Hip flexor 2x30secs L+R; 90/90 30secs L+R; 90/swan 30secs L+R; Swan 30secs L+R

*Routine:*

Leg Press: 134kg 3x20

Leg Extension: 91kgs 15/12/10

Shoulder Press: 64kgx10; 68kgx8; 73kgx3

Chest Press cable machine: 41kgx12

Seated Row machine drop set: 82kgx10; 77x10; 73x6; 68x6; 64x6; 59x6; 36x20

Chin/Dips super set: 6&6; 4&4

Lat Pull down: 72x10

Leg Curl: 77kgx12

Wrist curls: 20kgx10

Face Pulls 70lb x12; 100lb x12

Side Lying DB external rotations: 4kg 2x12 L+R

10mins on the stair climber for cool down

Scap push ups x12

Combined chest and shoulder stretches to finish.

Wanted to do squats, but couldn't get anywhere near, as a group of 8/10 guys monopolising the area, so instead did 3 sets of leg press, with slightly different foot position each set, and followed up with 3 sets of leg extension with around 10sec break between all sets.

Shoulder press - elbow braced up, and didn't want to overdo, so tried not to push too hard.

Chest press cable machine - as above, plus trying to do a little more 'pull' than 'push' to try and help with posture and pull the shoulders back.

Seated Row machine - as chest press

Chins/Dips - felt a little hard after the seated row

Lat Pull Down - as chins/dips

Leg Curl - felt a little tight in the right hamstring, so played safe

Wrist curl - felt it in the elbow, so just one set

Side lying DB external rotations - didn't want to do laterals, as that's where I got a pain the other day, so went with this one which is an exercise for use after shoulder injury that still works the delts but with little weight (allegedly)

Face pulls - been informed these are good for helping with posture with the shoulders - never done them before, so was unsure what weight to go for.

Biceps/triceps - tried a set of bicep curls, but after everything else, I didn't like the feel in the elbow, so knocked on the head after 3 reps.

Cooled down on the stair climber, I over do the cool down quite often, going hard, which isn't really cooling down, so took it steady and did it right (I think lol)

Stretches Lancashire Rose gave me a while back for the shoulders/chest, then a set of Scap push ups for shoulder health, and a couple of sets of door jam stretches for the chest/shoulder.

Supposed to do a couple of sets of pull aparts, but felt I'd done enough with upper back and shoulders. I also did some wall angels during the day for the posture and the shoulders.

Was a 'little' concerned at the very start, as had a lot of burning in the glutes, but soon dissappeared during the hip flexor warm up


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Rana zeeshan said:


> bodybuilding is the best to grow up your muscles....
> 
> Top Tv Channels


Que???????


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Physio stretches: Pelvic tilts; knees to chest; spinal twists; modified figure 4's

Cat stretches x12

Scap push ups x15

Pull aparts with 10kg band x24

Body Attack x60mins

Yoga x60mins


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Just 'smashed' my muscles for the first time.

Lacrosse ball just inside the shoulder blades, and very painful doing it, but feel so much better after


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

*Warm up:*

No's x10; Yes's x10; Battle Rope x10; Air Squats x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10; Cat stretch x10; Scap push ups x12; Pull aparts x24

*Physio stretches:*

Pelvic tilts x10; on back, knees into chest x15secs, 15secs rotating clockwise, 15secs counter clockwise; knee drops x10 each side holding stretch for 5secs whilst looking opposite way to increase stretch; modified figure 4's 15secs x4 each leg.

*Hip Flexor Warm up:*

Leg swings x10 L+R; Knee Highs x10 L+R; Lunge with triple pulse at bottom x10 L+R; Walking spiderman 4x15secs L+R; Psoas March x10 L+R

*Hip Flexor Stretch:*

Butterfly stretch 60secs; Happy Baby pose 60secs; Head to knee 4x15secs L+R; Lizard stretch 2x30sec L+R; Kneeling Hip flexor 2x30secs L+R; 90/90 30secs L+R; 90/swan 30secs L+R; Swan 30secs L+R

*Routine:*

Leg Extension: 91kg x20 x15 x14; Drop set 86 x6; 82 x6; drop set slowed down 64x6; 59x6; 55x6; 50x6; 45x6; 41x6; 36x6; 32x6; 23x20

Shoulder press machine: 68kg x10; 73x6; 77x3

Chest press machine: 68kg x10; 73x6; 77x5

Chin/dip super set: 8&6; 6&4

Seated Row machine: 73kgx10; 68x10; 50x10

Bicep curl: 30kgx10

Side lying DB External rotations: 4kg 2x12 L+R

Shoulder capsule mobilization: 12kg KB x12 L+R

CX Worx x30mins

Pull aparts w/ 10kg Resistance band x30

Really wanted to do squats, but lower back was in pain when I awoke, and thought it might be wiser not to do them. Even considered doing air squats like I used to do, but not enough time between warm ups and CX Worx to warrant them, and get other stuff done. Also wanted to do face pulls again, but couldn't get near.

So due to back, went with leg extensions, and thought i'd give them a good working.

Shoulder press: due to elbow, I'm keeping with the machine for a bit just in case

Chest press: as above

Chins & Dips: couple more reps over Friday, but still down on what i've done before, but elbow is a bit of an issue here

Seated Row machine: did my elbow strap up a bit more, and went for feel, but after a while I noticed my arm was suffering with blood flow, so stopped.

Bicep curls: not done lately with elbow, so just picked a BB and went for a set

Side Lying DB EX. Rotations: as said before, good for people with shoulder injuries.

Shoulder capsule mobilization: some of the work I've done lately is to improve my posture (scap push ups; pull aparts; face pulls etc) so I checked my 'Supple Leopard' book, and this is one of the exercises to force your shoulder back into position. Lie on side with a KB in extended same side, rotate onto back so KB comes up into arm, come into bridge position, then rotate arm back and forth.

Had about 15mins rest and had my Build & Recover, and into CX Worx for 30mins class.

I'd only done one set of pull aparts, so finished off with another set.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Physio stretches

Cat stretches

Scap push ups x15

Pull aparts 1x30 1x20

CX Worx x30mins

Yoga x60mins - should of been Pilates but instructor was ill

Loads of burning in the glutes, but still no Sciatica (been around 3 weeks now)


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Forgot to mention

A friend sent me a shoulder brace which helps to correct posture. Basically it's uncomfortable if your shoulders are rotated forward, and only comfortable when they're externally rotated. Wore it for 4 hours yesterday, but it did make me think about posture the rest of the day.

Had it on for 4 3/4hrs today as well.

I know some are sceptic on their use, but if it makes you correct your posture until it becomes second nature, then hey, I'm all for it.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

2x Krevolution 1hr prior

Warm up:

No's x10; Yes's x10; Battle Rope x10; Air Squats x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10; Cat stretch x10.

Physio stretches:

Pelvic tilts x10; on back, knees into chest x15secs, 15secs rotating clockwise, 15secs counter clockwise; knee drops x6 L+R, then x12 each side holding stretch for 5secs whilst looking opposite way to increase stretch; modified figure 4's 15secs x4 each leg.

Hip Flexor Warm up:

Leg swings x10 L+R; Knee Highs x10 L+R; Lunge with triple pulse at bottom x10 L+R; Walking spiderman 4x15secs L+R; Psoas March x10 L+R

Hip Flexor Stretch:

Butterfly stretch 60secs; Happy Baby pose 60secs; Head to knee 4x15secs L+R; Lizard stretch 2x30sec L+R; Horizontal squat 4x15secs; Kneeling Hip flexor 2x30secs L+R

10mins on the stair climber

Routine:

Leg Extension 91kg 20,12,12

super setted with

Seated Leg Press 134kg 20,20,20

Smith squat 50x12, 90x6

Lat Pull Down 72kg 2x12

Shoulder press 73x10 77x7

Chest press cable machine 50kg x10

Chest press machine 73x9 77x6

Calf raises on leg press machine 100kg x30

Seated Row 77x12

Chin/dip super set 9&6, 6&4

Face pulls 120lbx12 130lbx12

Shoulder capsule mobilization 12kg Kettle bell x12 L+R

Side lying DB Ex. rotation 4kg 3x12 L+R

Stair climber for 5mins & recumbant bike 10mins

Chest/shoulder stretches to finish

Build & Recover post workout

Wanted to do Squats, but back has been hurting all day. Maybe related to the sciatica, as the physio said the pain would revert back to source, so instead of having 'related' or 'linked' pain i.e sciatic pain, the pain would go to the glutes (all the burning sensations I've been getting lately) and to the lower back. Initially went with a leg extension and leg press super set, then decided to do a light squats - legs had plenty in them, but lower back didn't feel so good, so just went up to 90kgs.

Lat Pull Down - far too often try for weight, so went for feel instead, and the 72kgs seemed to hit the spot

Shoulder press - forgot my elbow brace, so sticking with machine

Chest press - as above

Seated row - could of done more, but back didn't feel like it needed it TBH

Chins/dips - same as Sunday, so whilst no improvement, given the lack of elbow brace i'm happy

Face pulls - first time Sunday, so just working up

Shoulder capsule mobilization - posture correction exercise

Side lying DB external rotation - shoulder injury exercise


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I've been concentrating far too much on fitness, and not enough on weights.

So cutting back on the cardio type classes, and upping weights.

Usual warm up, then 10 mins on the stair climber.

Squats: 100x10; 120x10; 130x10; 135x8; 137.5x3

Rack Pulls: 130x10 150x5

Shoulder Press machine: 77x10; 82x5; 86x4; 91x2

Lat Pull Down 72x10 behind neck 55x8

Chin/Dip super set: 10&8; 7&5

Chest Press machine: 86x10

Seated Row: 73kg 3x10

EZ Bar Bicep Curls: 40kg x9 x8

SLDL: 80kg 2x10

Face Pulls: 130lbx10 140lbx10

Diverging pull down: 140lbx10; 160lbx10; 180lbx7

Leg Extension: 91kg 3x10

Physio stretches

Shoulder capsule mobilization: 12kg Kettle bell 2x12 L&R

Bike for 10mins to finish

Decided not to rely on pre workout, so went without today.

Lower back not as bad as the other day, but still a little discomfort there. Leg extn. and Leg Press were in use and Smiths machine was free, so went with smiths squats with no pre exhaust. Did 5 sets, and as per, plenty in legs, but played safe with lower back.

Rack pulls - remembered elbow brace, but no heroics.

Shoulder Press: feeling a bit more confident in the shoulders, as been quite paranoid after the seperation, plus 'maybe' the extra work I've been doing with posture with the shoulders is paying dividends. Still on the machine, but starting to think about going to free weights again now confidence is up.

Lat Pull Down: 2 sets, one std. and one behind the neck. Felt like it hit the spot, so happy with that.

Chins/Dips super set - improvement, so happy with that, but maybe down to wearing the elbow brace?

Chest Press machine - tried for a second set on a higher weight and failed straight out the bat.

Seated Row - keeping with feel rather than weight

EZ BC - building these back in to the routine

SLDL - going to make sure I do these every time now as feel my glute strength has dropped - not sure if related to suffering with the glutes instead of sciatica or not?

Face Pulls - keeping these in for posture correction

Diverging Pull Down - tri's felt already hit in dips, but did all the same

Legs still felt like they had some in them, so hit them with 3 sets of leg extensions.

Did my physio stretches, the shoulder capsule mobilzation for posture correction, then 10mins on the bike to finish.

Tempted to 'smash' the muscles later with the lacrosse ball, do some scap push ups, and some pull aparts, as forgot to do the latter 2, but we'll see lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Physio stretches

Scap push ups

2 sets pull aparts

60mins Body Attack - didn't bother with upper body section and did Rotator Cuff exercises

60mins Yoga

Thought the misses was going to be arsey about it being mothers day tomoz, but got a free pass to the gym in the morning


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Warm up:

No's x10; Yes's x10; Battle Rope x10; Air Squats x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10; Cat stretch x10.

Physio stretches:

Pelvic tilts x10; on back, knees into chest x15secs, 15secs rotating clockwise, 15secs counter clockwise; knee drops x12 each side holding stretch for 5secs whilst looking opposite way to increase stretch; modified figure 4's 15secs x4 each leg.

Hip Flexor Warm up:

Leg swings x10 L+R; Knee Highs x10 L+R; Lunge with triple pulse at bottom x10 L+R; Walking spiderman 4x15secs L+R; Psoas March x10 L+R

Hip Flexor Stretch:

Butterfly stretch 60secs; Happy Baby pose 60secs; Head to knee 4x15secs L+R; Lizard stretch 2x30sec L+R; Horizontal squat 4x15secs; Kneeling Hip flexor 2x30secs L+R

10mins on the stair climber

Routine:

Leg Extension 91kg 14,12,10

super setted with

Seated Leg Press 134kg 20,20,20

Seated Leg Press with chair moved in 3 clicks 107x10, 120x10

Shoulder press machine: 86kg x6; 91kgx4

Lat Pull Down: 72kg 2x12

Low Row 64kg 2x10

Chest Press machine: 86x12 95x6

Seated Row 86kg 2x10

SLDL 80kgx10 90kgx10

Face Pulls 140lbx10

(Ran out of time to finish)

CX Worx x30mins

Could of done with another 15mins, but must of spent more time stretching and doing hip flexor work than I realised, hence no chins,dips, bicep curls etc

Felt balddered after weights, but luckily got my second wind for CX

Going to smash some muscles later - especially want to do hams.

On a side note, a female friend hurt themselves Thursday, and I went round yesterday, and she answered the door on tip toes on the right foot, and I smashed and flossed her calf, and when I left, she walked me to the front door, and was the first time in two days she'd put weight on that foot


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Just 'smashed' the hams with a lacrosse ball

A 'tad' uncomfortable experience

Might have another go later lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Physio stretches

Scap push ups

2 sets pull aparts

30min CX Worx

60min Pilates


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Physio stretches

Cat stretches

Scap push ups

Battle rope x12; Lunge with triple pulse x12 L+R; Psoas march x12 L+R; Walking spiderman 4x15secs L+R; Hip flexor stretch 4x15secs L+R; 90/90 30secs L+R; 90/swan 30secs L+R; swan 30secs L+R

10mins on the stair climber covering 76 floors

Did everything at real slow tempo and dropped the weights to do greater TUT except shoulder press

Leg extn. 73x12

Seated leg press with chair moved in 3 clocks for more ROM 134kg x12

Shoulder press 91kgx7

Pull Down 73x12

Chest press 55x9 86 x6 x6

Seated Row 64x12 then drop set 64x6 59x6 55x6

Chin/dip super set 9&6 4&4

Face pulls 140lbs x12

Leg Curl 64 x12 x12

Calf raises on LP 120x18

Shoulder capsule mobilization 12kg KB 2x12 L+R

Followed that with 60mins of Yoga/Pilates/Tai Chi

Going to have to rethink going at that time as rammed, and made it difficult to keep up intensity, but if I keep options open, then it should be ok, and also no temptation to go do Body Attack as well (trying to reduce cardio for a while as feel like i'm shrinking lol)


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Fcuked up tonight

Think the TUT stuff yesterday was more effective than I thought as really took it out of me, and as such I cancelled circuits tonight to give myself a rest ready for tomorrow.

Misses still booked for Attack so thought I'd go do some mobility work but it was rammed. Made the impulse decision to join her, but mistake on my part. Really paying the price as burning in the glutes was rediculous afterwards. Still didn't become sciatica, so still a bonus, but still a right pain in the arse (pun intended lol)


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Physio stretches, plus cat stretches.

Hip flexor warm up, and hip flexor stretches.

Hams were hurting me, so decided against squatting.

Concentrating on TUT with limited rest periods.

Leg extn. 73kg x12 x12

super setted with

Leg Press 134kg with seat moves in 3 clicks x12 x12

Shoulder Press 91kg x7+pr

Lat Pull Down 72kg x12

Chest press 95kg x7

Bicep curl 2x16kg x7

Tricep extn 140lb x12 160lb x7

Calf raises 100kg 3x20

Side lying DB external rotations 4kg 3x12 L+R

Shoulder capsule mobilization 12kg KB 2x12 L+R

Really felt lacking going in, and I'd had 2 hours less sleep than normal as had an early start, and really struggled to keep awake towards the end of my shift. Probably would of been better to skip altogether, but alas I didn't. As said hams were hurting prior, and just didn't have any power to do leg work. Elbow was hurting as well, and did up my brace tighter to help, but when it came to bicep curls it was quite painful and gave up after 7 reps. Was going for real slow cadence, but couldn't hack it.

I was hoping to use voodoo flossing on my elbow last night, but I need a 'superfriend' to assist me in this - I know someone who has offered to help me in this, and should be about over the weekend to sort.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Physio stretches

Smashed between my shoulder blades with a lacrosse ball

Smashed my hamstrings

60mins Body Attack

60mins Yoga

Smashed my shoulders again

Smashing the hams really allowed me to get my knees up in high knee run, so feel that's really effective - should of smashed my hams before going gym yesterday and 'might' have transformed the workout.

Taking the lad up the gym shortly, and I'm going to do some mobility work. Primed someone to meet me there and help voodoo floss my elbows - apparently the most effective way to deal with tennis/golfers elbow.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Mobility work

Wrapped left elbow with voodoo flossing band, got a 'super friend' to help work the elbow through a range of motions. 20 push ups for flexion and extension, 20 floor presses with a 25kg BB, then hang from a pull up bar and rotate the elbow. Repeated for right elbow.

Smashed the hams again, feel like I found a good knot in the right ham and paid particular attention there.

Ankles next, with ball smash around and behind ankle. Voodoo flossed left ankle through a ROM and then repeated for the right.

Finished with plantar smash, firstly seated, then standing for extra pressure, one foot at a time.

Think ankles are going to need a lot of work, as like many parts of my body I'm lacking a lot of ROM.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Smashed my hamstrings again.

Then smashed and flossed the glutes - rather painful experience I must say lol

Warm up:

No's x10; Yes's x10; Battle Rope x10; Air Squats x10; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10; Cat stretch x10, Scap push ups x15

Physio stretches:

Pelvic tilts x10; on back, knees into chest x15secs, 15secs rotating clockwise, 15secs counter clockwise; knee drops x12 each side holding stretch for 5secs whilst looking opposite way to increase stretch; modified figure 4's 15secs x4 each leg.

Hip Flexor Warm up:

Leg swings x10 L+R; Lunge with triple pulse at bottom x10 L+R; Walking spiderman 4x15secs L+R; Psoas March x10 L+R

Hip Flexor Stretch:

Butterfly stretch 60secs; Happy Baby pose 60secs; Head to knee 4x15secs L+R; Lizard stretch 2x30sec L+R; Horizontal squat 4x15secs; Kneeling Hip flexor 2x30secs L+R; 90/90 x30secs; 90/swan x30secs; swan x30secs

Everything slow for TUT

Leg extensions 77kg x14 x14

Squat 50 x12; 80 x12; 100 x10; 110 x10; 120 x6

Shoulder press 91kg x5+pr

Lat Pull Down 72kg x16

Chest Press 50x8 95x11

Chin/dip super set 10&4 6&4

Seated Row 77x12 68x6/64x6/59x6 super set

Calf raise super set 120x20, 127x14, 134x8

Wrist curls 25kg x12

Bicep curls (Dave Crosland style) 2x10kg x12

Side lying DB external rotation 4kg 2x12 L+R

Shoulder capsule mobilization 12kg KB 12 L+R

30mins CX Worx

Smashed my shoulders with the lacrosse ball

Smashed my glutes again - some areas were a lot less painful, but higher and to the side of the glutes were still painful, and found one point in the right glute that was excrutiating.

Got the gym and realised I'd left my elbow brace at home, so was a little concerned, as I wasn't going to know the effectiveness of the voodoo flossing until I started doing stuff. I went there a lot earlier than normal, so I could get more smashing in - my right hamstring still hurts from Friday, so was keen to work that area especially, and wanted to see how it would effect the workout. Smashed the hams, then smashed and flossed the glutes - it says in the book, to cover your face because no one wants to see your pain face lol. The higher I went into the glutes the more it hurt, then did side glute smash - as much fun as rolling IT bands I'd say lol.

Leg extensions - keeping with the slow cadence and a slightly lower weight, as I feel it's more effective to me.

Squats - haven't done for a good number of days, and TBH a little worried about them. Did 50kg and could hardly tell it was there, plus I felt the smashing allowed me to lower than normal. 80kg felt dead easy as well, but as moved up with the only rest being the placing of more plates on, and going deeper than normal, it started taking it out of me. Got up to 120, and felt like I could of gone higher, but thought I better keep something back.

Shoulder press - straight after squats, and I really wanted 8, but rather gutted at just 5 and almost the 6th, but hey ho

Lat Pull Down - sticking with the 72kg and I seem to feel the weight better

Chest Press - felt hard with going slow

Chins and dips - happy with the initial 10 chins, especially without brace, but then guess I thought about it, and put doubt in my head  battle lost lol

Seated Row - sticking with lower weight as with LPD I feel it better

Wrist curls - just one set to try and strengthen the forearms and help with the elbow

Bicep curls - seen a vid by Dave Crosland doing Bicep curls, and he's got 25" arms and was only using 20kg DB's as he said the slow cadence only warrants a light weight

Side lying DB ex rotation - shoulders feel a lot better, but sticking with these for a while to play safe

Shoulder capsule mobilization - posture correction exercise I've been using, and will continue to do so until I feel posture is better.

5mins rest whilst walking down to CX Worx, so necked my Build and Recover, and did a set of Pull aparts whilst waiting for the class to start. A lot less burning in the glutes today, so either I'm improving with the sciatica, the smashing of the glutes really helped, or a combination of the two.

Went back upstairs, as felt it really between the shoulder blades, so smashed the muscles there again, and did a further smash and floss of the glutes.

Despite some of the weights not being as good, I felt really good on the workout, especially with the squats with going deeper than normal, and to be expected that going deeper means using less weight.

As I type this the glutes are really hot at the mo, but guess that's the flow of blood cells into the area doing there stuff


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

whens the last time you had a week off training mate?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I'd have to check, but probably 3 or 4 weeks ago

**edit** I had 5 days off 4 weeks ago

'Think' I had similar a few weeks before that as well.

** 2nd edit** I had 9 consecutive days off in January


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well done.. lol i`m shocked! just checking


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Day off yesterday, just the Physio stretches.

Today, 30mins doing Physio stretches, cat stretches, Scap push ups, and pull aparts.

30mins CX Worx

60mins Pilates

Got the Physio in the morning, been 4 weeks since last one, so fingers crossed Ive made improvement. 6 ish weeks since I last had sciatica but still plenty of the burning sensation in the glutes and lower back pain.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Disappointed with the Physio this morning.

I get the feeling she doesn't think the massaging my spine is having the prolonged effects she was expecting. She does it and I'm fine for a week or two, but think she was expecting more.

She massaged my spine again today, but sounds like I'm only going to get one more session after this.

As such I asked about self medicating. I explained what I had in mind, and she hasn't got a problem with that.

Said to keep doing what I'm doing with cardio, strength and core work.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Back doesn't hurt as much as previous massages, so don't know if that means I'm getting used to it, or she hasn't done it so hard this time. Last time she had to pause to give her wrists a rest.

She did say L2 was freeing up easier, but L4 was being really stubborn (pain is concentrated in L3 it seems)

Anyway, so did a few stretches to warm up

30mins on the stair climber - wanted to go on cross trainer for the twisting action of the body, but all taken, so used this but tried to add a little twisting into the action.

30mins of: Physio stretches, cat stretches, Scap push ups, 30x pull aparts

50mins of Yoga/Pilates


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Ok, bit conservative with the truth

Did a weights session Wednesday afternoon, before going back a couple of hours later to do what I said above.

Yes, it was too much.

Paid for it Thursday and thus had the day off to recuperate.

Today, I'll have to come back and edit with details, but.......

....... the best session ever!

Dropped weights a bit more, went super slow for plenty of TUT plus with a lot of things a two second count at full extension/contraction dependent on the exercise.

Really felt it in all the target muscles. For example I really got a burn in the calfs for I think the first time ever.

Very pleased with how it went


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Smashed and flossed my hams, and glutes.

60mins Body Attack - didn't do upper body and just did RC work

60mins Yoga

Going to drag the lad up the gym in a bit, and do some more mobility work.

For instance, the flossing of the elbows has been a revelation, although there is a 'little' something still there. I'd say 95% effective, so another session should really sort it out.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Mobility work savo

Voodoo flossed my elbows again with 'superfriend' smash, banded push ups, banded floor press and banded hang.

Then used my Rogue Monster Band for banded extraction and banded distraction of the elbows.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Before leaving for the gym, got the misses to smash my calfs with a wooden rolling pin

Then at the gym, I did the following mobility work for the posterior shoulder (lats and rear delt)

Shoulder Rotator Smash and Floss (lacrosse ball into the RC and work the arm up and down)

Shoulder Capsule Mobilization - distraction variation (12kg KB as normal, but with a 50kg resistance band anchored to a machine and other end around my shoulder)

Super-D Shoulder Capsule Mobilization (50kg resistance band anchored to a machine, other end in hand of straight arm with other hand securing elbow, create tension and rotate body 90deg)

Overhead Tissue Smash - Option 1 (lacrosse ball into lats on floor)

Overhead Tissue Smash - Option 2 (lacrosse ball into lats against wall)

Overhead Tissue Smash - Option 3 (foam rolling lats)

Banded Overhead Distraction (50kg resistance band anchored to a machine, other end around wrist, instigate increased tension - facing machine)

Overhead with External Rotation Bias (as above facing away from machine)

Did battle rope x10 and atlas stone/swimming stretch x10 ( guess didn't need it, but force of habit really)

*Hip Flexor Warm up:*

Leg Swings x10 L+R; Knee Highs x10 L+R; Lunge w/ triple pulse x10 L+R; Walking Spiderman 4x15secs L+R; Psoas March x10 L+R

*Hip Flexor Stretch:*

Butterfly x60secs; Happy Baby Pose x60secs; Frog Squat x60secs; Head to knee 4x20secs L+R; 90/90 x30secs L+R 90/swan x30 secs L+R swan x30secs L+R; Kneeling hip flexor 4x15secs; Lying hip flexor (on front with foot to butt - I struggle big time with this so resistance band wrapped around ankle to pull it into glute)

*Routine:*

Leg Extension drop set with 3 second pause at full extension and super slow cadence 77kgx12; 64kgx6; 59kgx6; 55kgx6

Lat Pull Down super slow with pause 64kgx12

Shoulder press super slow 59kgx10

Chest Press fly with pause super slow 2x13.5kg x8

Hex Press 2x24kg x6

Chin/Dip super set 11+pr&7; 7&5

Bicep curl super slow DC style 2x12kg x16

Wrist curls 20kg BB x4; 10kg DB x16 L+R; x12 L+R hammer style

Tricep Extension super slow 36kg x12 45kg x6

Seated Row drop set super slow 77kg x12; 64kg x6;59kg x6;55kg x6

Leg Curl super slow with 3 sec pause on contraction 50kg x12

Side Lying 4kg DB External Rotation 2x12 L+R

30mins CX Worx

Did everything super slow again with increased pause. Quads felt trashed on just the extensions so didn't feel the need to squat. The chest press fly done super slow didn't feel like it needed anymore than the 8 reps TBH, same with the Hex press which is an exercise I've never done before. The wrist curls, well my wrists don't bend very well on a BB, so after 4, swapped to a single DB and did each wrist at a time. Felt absolutely trashed by the time I finished CX.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Last night:

20mins physio stretches

2mins each side lying hip flexor stretch

30mins CX Worx

60mins Pilates

Spent 2 days painting fences and I was squatting down a lot as I 'thought' it might help my hip flexors, but all it did was make them a tad painful, so felt like hard work last night, especially with a lot of burning in he glutes as well.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

3mins AMT cross trainer to warm up

Leg extension drop set

Shoulder press x1 set

Lat pull down x1 set

Chest press x1 set

Chin/dip super set x2 sets

Leg curls x1 set

Calf raise drop set

Bicep curl x1 set

Wrist curls x1 set

Side lying DB Ex. Rotation

Shoulder capsule mobilisation

60mins Yoga/Tai Chi/Pilates


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

*Warm up:*

Yes's x6; No's x6; Battle rope x12; Atlas stone/swimming stretch x10; Air squat x10; leg swingsx10 L+R; Knee highs x12 L+R; Lunge with triple pulse x10 L+R; Walking spiderman

*Mobilization work:*

Shoulder Rotator smash and floss

Glute Smash and Floss

Hamstring smash

Shoulder Capsule Mobilization with 12kg KB

As above with banded distraction

Super-D Shoulder Capsule Mobilization

Overhead Tissue Smash - Option 1 (lacrosse ball into lats on floor)

Overhead Tissue Smash - Option 2 (lacrosse ball into lats against wall)

Overhead Tissue Smash - Option 3 (foam roll lats)

Banded overhead Distraction

Overhead with External Rotation Bias

Single Leg Flexion with Ex. Rotation Bias - Option 1 (2mins each side)

As above but with Banded Distraction

Hip Ex. Rotation with Flexion - Option 1 (2mins each side)

Olympic Wall Squat with Ex. Rotation (2mins each side)

Hip Capsule Mobilization - Option 1 (2mins each side)

Hip Capsule Mobilization - Option 2 (2mins each side)

Think that was it for mobilization lol

*Routine:*

Leg Extension drop set - 3 count up, 3 count hold; 3 count down 64kgx20; 59kgx12; 55kgx8; 50kgx6; 45x6; 41x6; 36x6; 32x6; 27x6; 23x6; 18x12

Squats - super slow concentrating on form 50kg x8

Rack Pulls: 140kgx5; 150kgx4; 160kgx2; 170kgx2; 180kg x1

Lat Pull Down: 72kg x12 slow for TUT

Shoulder press: 59kg x9 slow for TUT

Chest Press fly - slow for TUT

Chest Press machine 95kg x10 slow for TUT

Chin/Dip super set: 12&7; 7&5

Bicep Curls: 2x12kg x16 slow for TUT

Tricep Kick Backs - 1 set slow for TUT

Side Laterals - 1 set slow for TUT

Calf Raises on Leg Press machine drop set slow for TUT 120kg/100/80

60mins Body Balance class (Yoga/Tai Chi/Pilates)

As usual, some of the mobilization work wasn't pleasant, the ones I've done before feel a tad easier, such as glute smash, and ham smash, but that just proves it's working, and any knots in the muscles are being worked out.

I'm particularly tight in the hip flexors with driving, so some of the hip work, was particularly painful, especially as I haven't done some of them before, but it did pay off in the end, so very happy with that.

Shoulder work, bit easier than before, but still painful in some respects - I think these paid off as when I was playing with my sword in balance - oo er misses - It felt like I could get my arms behind my head better

I'm not a fan of squats only because form isn't good with the hips needing work - I do think they came on loads when doing those Air Squats for prolonged periods, but once the hip work pays off more I think they will prove more beneficial. Did a drop set on leg extensions, and as per, really seems to hit the quads hard with the pause on extension. I followed that up with a set of light squats, partly to keep my hand in with them, and partly to assess form - only went light as quads felt trashed after extensions.

Some rack pulls (I think I have short arms, so I'm led to believe these are more beneficial than deadlifts in this case) and grip was the issue here - maybe something to continue working on? and for each weight, it wasn't the weight in itself, just a failure of grip, and I'm sure I have a set of wrist straps I'll need to find if I do these again.

Lat Pull Downs: sticking with lower weight in order to feel it more, and keeping it slow for TUT

Chest Press fly: as above

Chest Press: on machine still as I had a little twinge in the shoulder wednesday, and as such easier to get out of if a problem (although I know if set up is right it won't require shoulders, but that's a posture thing I'm working on.

Chins/Dips: Happy with these, with max of a few seconds rest just changing to the different exercise.

Bicep Curls: sticking with Dave Crosland style curls, all slow for TUT

Tricep Kick Backs: change of exercise for tri's just to mix it up a bit

Side laterals: super slow at low weight for loads of TUT

Baby cow raises: on leg press machine, so guess that makes it more a toe press? 120kg, then 100kg, then 80kg drop set.

Necked my post workout, and down into Body Balance.

Thought I'd be pretty creamy crackered after that lot, but felt good, and really enjoyed the class, especially as found some of the moves a tad easier after all the mobilization work.

Very pleased with how it went, and just wish I had Friday off every week, to be able to repeat this over again, as just felt so good Ah well, better pop down shop for an unlucky dip on the lottery lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Baby cow smash with rolling pin

Hamstring smash with lacrosse ball

Glute Smash with lacrosse ball

Single leg Flexion with Ex. Rotation Bias - Option 1 (2mins a side)

Hip Ex. Rotation with Flexion - Option 1 (2mins a side)

60mins Body Attack

60mins Yoga


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

To get the lad up the gym, I went with him and I did some more mobilization work savo.

Elbows:

Voodoo Elbow Mobilization with

1. Superfriend torture

2. Forced flexion and extension

3. Floor press

4. Hang from bar whilst twisting

Thorasic spine (upper back)

T-Spine Smash Extn. (tense upper back and foam roll)

T-Spine Smash side to side

T-SPine Smash: side roll

T-Spine Smash: Double Lacrosse Ball Variation

T-Spine Plate Smash (lacrosse ball in back with 20kg plate on chest)

T-Spine Smash: Overhead Extn.Bias

Trunk:

Low Back Smash: Single Lacrosse Ball

Pelvis reset

Low Back Smash: Double Lacrosse Ball

Oblique Side Smash (foam roll obliques)

Classic Spinal Twist - similar to one of my physio stretches, but this time, when dropping knees to the side, I extend top leg and hold with opposite hand, whilst other arm extended out on the floor at shoulder height, whilst looking in that direction to maximise the stretch - held the twist for 2mins each side (2mins being the time required to make a real difference)


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

*Warm up:*

Yes'sx5; No's x5; Battle Rope x12; Atlas stone/Swimming stretch; Air Squat x10; Leg Swings x10 L+R; Knee Highs x10 L+R; Lunge w/ triple pulse x10 L+R; Walking Spiderman 4x15secs L+R; Psoas March x10 L+R

*Mobilization work (around 2hrs 45mins)*

*Thorasic spine (upper back):*

T-Spine Smash Extn. (tense upper back and foam roll)

T-Spine Smash side to side

T-Spine Smash: side roll

T-Spine Smash: Double Lacrosse Ball Variation

T-Spine Smash: Overhead Extn.Bias

*Posterior Shoulder:*

Shoulder Rotator Smash and Floss

Shoulder Capsule Mobilization

Shoulder Capsule Mobilization - Distraction Variation

Super-D Shoulder Capsule Mobilization

Overhead Tissue Smash - option 1 (lacrosse ball in lats on floor)

Overhead Tissue Smash - option 2 (lacrosse ball in lats against wall)

Overhead Tissue Smash - option 3 (foam roll lats)

Banded Overhead Distraction

Overhead with External Rotation Bias

Super Front Rack

*Anterior Shoulder:*

Banded Bully

Triple Bully

Bully Bias Extension

Sink Mobilization

Banded Lateral Opener

*Downstream Arm:*

Triceps Extension Smash

Banded Elbow Distraction

Banded Wrist Distraction with Voodoo Wrist Sequence

*Trunk:*

Low Back Smash: Single Lacrosse Ball

** Low Back Smash: Double Lacrosse Ball ** done after weights to prevent fatigue to lower back

Oblique Side Smash

** Classic Spinal Twist ** as above, after weights

*Posterior High Chain:*

Glute Smash and Floss

High Glute Smash and Floss

Single Leg Flexion with Ex. Rotation Bias - option 1 (2mins each side)

SIngle Leg Flexion with ER Bias - option 1 w/ Banded Distraction (2mins each side)

Hip External Rotation with Flexion - option 1 (2mins each side)

Olympic Wall Squat with External Rotation

Hip Capsule Mobilization - option 1

Hip Capsule External Rotation - option 2

Olympic Wall Squat with Internal Rotation Bias

Will do some mobilization work on the legs tomorrow morning I reckon lol

*Weights:*

Leg extension drop set - 3 sec extend, 3 sec hold, 3 sec lower 73kgx12; 68kgx6; 64kgx6; 59x6; 55x6; 50x6; 45x6; 41x6; 36x6; 32x6; 27x6; 23x10; 18x12; 14x20

Rack Pulls: 150kg x7; 160x5; 170x3; 180x2; 190x1; 200 - failed (got it moving, but couldn't do no more (forgot to look for straps doh)

Lat Pull Down - 3 sec down, 1 sec hold, 3 secs up: 72kgx12; 64x10; 59x6

Shoulder press: 64kg x10 73kgx6 slow for TUT

Chest Press machine: 95kg x10 slow for TUT

Chin/Dip super set: 10&8; 6&6

Tricep extensions 140lbx16 slow for TUT

Bicep curls 2x10kg x16 slow for TUT (was a guy near me doing them also and he looked like he was going slow, but he did 3 reps for every 1 of mine)

Leg Curls: 50kg x15 slow for TUT

Toe Press: 120kg x12; 100x12; 80x12; 64x12; 45x20

As above, did the Low back smash and the classic spinal twist after, as didn't want to stress the lower back before doing any weights.

Leg extn: getting lots of lactic acid with this one, and just seems to hit my quads really hard with the drop set

Rack Pulls: bit better than the other day, but grip is still an issue (really suffering with dry hands, so got no choice but to moisturise them, which just doesn't help with grip)

Lat Pull Down: sticking with slow for TUT and making sure I feel it in the target muscles

Shoulder press: did 1 set and felt a little easy, so did another at bit higher weight, but still wary of right shoulder.

Chest Press: until I have better shoulder mobility, sticking with machine.

Chins/Dips: chins not 'quite' so good, but dips a 'little' better

Tricep extn: done with T-Bar - think I could of gone a lot higher in weight

Bicep curls: done in current style, but some lads had every DB between 12 and 20, so had to just use 10's

Leg Curls: would of liked SLDL but olympic bar in use  - stuck with slow for TUT

Calf Raises on leg press machine: sticking with slow for TUT, and really feels like it's hitting the calfs.

Misses giving me grief by this time, as would of liked to do some face pulls, and some side laterals, but thought I'd been gone near on 4hrs by this time, so couldn't really argue lol. Just did the low back smash and classic spinal twists as stated above to finish the workout.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Skint so can't afford to go anywhere so making the most of the time off.
> 
> Over 3 hours Friday including mobilisation, stretching class and weights
> 
> ...


do you think that could be a little excessive bud?

sorry lol...

i wish others would comment on this too


----------



## Chrissy....... (Nov 25, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> do you think that could be a little excessive bud?
> 
> sorry lol...
> 
> i wish others would comment on this too


yes, no offence plod but I thought serious catabolic state when I looked at your schedule on the training over easter thread.

Maybe I'm just jealous you sure must be fit a took.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Just over 2 hrs Mobilization work this morning, targeting for the main part all the areas I missed yesterday.

Anterior Shoulder:

Anterior Compartment Smash (spikey ball in pec minor on floor)

Anterior Compartment Smash Variation (spikey ball in pec minor with wall)

Trunk:

Low Back Smash: Double Lacrosse Ball

Psoas Smash and Floss - Option 1 (force lacrosse ball into belly)

Psoas Smash and Floss- Option 2 (12kg KB on top of ball)

Psoas Smash and Floss - Option 3 (as 2 but legs raised)

Posterior High Chain:

Single Leg Flexion with ER Bias - option 1 (2mins each side)

Hip External Rotation with Flexion - Option 1 (2mins each side)

Anterior High Chain:

Quad Smash (foam rolling)

Barbell Quad Smash (rolling 20kg barbell along quad)

Medial Chain:

Adductor Smash (foam roll)

Adductor Barbell Smash (rolling 20kg barbell along quad)

Olympic Wall Squat (50kg resistance band round back and hooked on each knee whilst squatting)

Posterior Chain:

Posterior Chain Smash and Floss (lacrosse ball in hams)

Posterior Chain Floss - option 1 (50kg resistance band)

Posterior Chain Floss - option 2 (50kg resistance band)

Banded Classic Posterior Chain Mobilization (like a normal ham stretch but with 50kg resistance band hooked from one foot to opposite hip)

Medial and Anterior Shin:

Executive Medial Shin Smash and Floss (lacrosse ball into inner shin)

Lateral and Anterior Compartment Smash - roller variation

Calf:

Calf Smash with rolling pin (done at home afterwards)

Ankle and Plantar Surface:

Ball Whack - inside ankle

Ball Whack - heel cord

Ball Whack - outside ankle - had to get help here

Standing Plantar Surface Smash (stand on lacrosse ball)

Loads more I could of done, but it is my day off lol

Psoas Smash was one I hadn't tried before, and it says if you feel like vomiting you are doing it right!!! mmm, yeah felt a little queazy lol

Quad Smash: not done quads before, and will all that are new, was a particularly unpleasant experience lol

Ball whack on the ouside ankle, well I don't possess the flexibility yet to be able to do this effectively myself, so got some help, and strange one - I didn't know whether to laugh or cry with pain. There is definately a fine line between pain and pleasure, so can see how that one works for the S&M crowd lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> do you think that could be a little excessive bud?
> 
> sorry lol...
> 
> i wish others would comment on this too


Yes, it could look that way, I don't deny it.



Chris sanchez said:


> yes, no offence plod but I thought serious catabolic state when I looked at your schedule on the training over easter thread.
> 
> Maybe I'm just jealous you sure must be fit a took.


Vast majority has been the mobilization work.

Since Friday, I've done 2 x1hr stretching classes, and the last 5mins of both of them involves lying down in the 'corpse pose'

1 hr of cardio

45/50mins weights Friday, and 60mins weights yesterday.

So maybe 8+ hrs over the last 4 days Mobilization.

I'm finding it hard to reply to this if I'm honest. I keep tying something, deleting, typing something else and deleting again.

I think if you have 'issues' with ROM and general mobility, or have some minor injuries, then doing 'some' mobilization work every day is important.

'Maybe' yes, 'Maybe' no it is excessive, but I have serious problems that need addressing.

Lack of flexibility in the spine is the route of the sciatica and the lower back pain.

Driving and poor posture means I can't effectively transmit torque through my hips and my shoulders, which means I can't train with weights as effectively as I could.

I'm unable to lock out my elbows, my ankles don't bend very well, hams are dead tight.........blah blah blah

So...whilst I had the time, I thought I would 'invest' in some body maintenance. A lot of the mobilization work is only like getting a sports massage, just you are able to do it yourself.

I saw it as preparing your body on Friday and Sunday to be able to weight train better. Friday I did the stretching class, as I 'thought' it would be good for recovery - again, maybe wrong, but I saw it a a cool down after weights, as opposed to say some cardio post workout, and truth be told, I thought it would be far more beneficial to the body.

The voodoo flossing n my elbow has cured my golfers elbow, so that has proven very beneficial as has been impacting slightly despite wearing a elbow brace.

Long term I won't be doing this volume, it is just short term to be able to get my body in a better position, as 18years of driving, plus all them years of being obese have really taken their toll.

If it has an impact on me from putting me into a potential catabolic state, then it's a risk I'm prepared to take. I guess if I was to use a weight training analogy it would be thus - if you were training with heavy weights but bad form, and had to start again but shifting lower weights with good form, wouldn't you do it?

By that I mean, my body has adapted to me working in a poor way due to my previous 35+years of being overweight/obese, and up till recently I've just accepted that as being the way it is. Now I now I can work better, and there is ways to retrain the body to work in the correct way. If I have to invest a lot of time for a short period of time, to get my body to work correctly and thus transmit force/torque more effeciently, then long term I will be able to weight train more effeciently, shifting higher weights with better form, potentially increasing the results I see from training, and at the same time reducing the risk of injury.

So yes, as I say, potentially too much, but if I lose a little muscle now to create a more effecient body that can shift more weight, it's a gamble I'm prepared to take.

Hope that answers the question - not always the best at answering the question, and always been guilty over the years of going off at a tangent lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i`d kill to have all my clients as keen as you.

i`d still say an hour of stretching is bloody hardwork and to then go on from that and do body attack, pilates or weights in my extremely humble opinion is excessive.

i suspect by now you are very fit as a result of it tho.

if fitness were your only goal even tho i`d still its excessive but not as detrimental to your goals of building muscle.

try n humour me abit and see if you can get the job done with less volume bud, short term or not, you really do train more than anyone i know..

less effort you put into your goals and still get progression you`ll have extra energy for recovery and growth 

remember you re trying to be at the absolute peak of the metaphorical hill for growth, fitness, and whatever else, but not going past the peak of the hill and as a result not getting the maximum gains for your effort.

or another way of looking at it is youre trying to sit at 12 oclock n get max results for effort input, but in actuality sitting at 5 past all the time..

i`m happier to sit at 5 to and continually cycle up to 12 then drop back to 5 to again and repeat..

if you could do this i think you`d get better gains, not be hammering your body so hard (injuries are always ready to be born or reawaken) and generally be more anabolic and i think your metabolism would speed up considerably..

in fact i`ll make a bold statement and suggest you`ll lose weight if you do, possibly altho this is just a gut instinct need to increase your calories too, to continue weightloss/recompostion..

but i`m not sure how many cals your on as it is, but would guess your diet is very good. (hence just a gut instinct)

you remind me of the old me dude.. we were just coming from opposing directions..

i was on nites, i`d do a half hour march, train (in my case badly) kill myself with volume, then go for a 6 mile walk to the video shop and back if it was my nite off. then in the middle of the nite go for another dog walk, not counting the one first thing in afternoon lol.

i was ripped to s**t and looked fcuking awful, stringy, sunken eyes... and couldnt put muscle or any sort of weight at all on my body..

all i could see was my lil abs sticking out haha..

anyhoo.. tangents as you said..

take it easy bud


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Answers in Bold, plus bit at end.



TheCrazyCal said:


> i`d kill to have all my clients as keen as you.
> 
> *Thanks.....I think lol*
> 
> ...


If anything, if I was to cut back, then mobilization should be the priority.

I've been doing Yoga now for 2 years, and whilst I've improved a reasonable amount, I think I've made more progress in the last couple of weeks doing the mobilization work than the 2 years worth of Yoga. Might sound a bold claim, but I do believe it to be true. Stretching has helped, but for the duration of the individual stretches is just a token amount. To have real effect, a stretch needs to be held for 2 mins, and that just ain't going to happen in a class.

Last week, I did 1hr class of what 'I' consider cardio. yes other classes have some cardio effect. I 'would' like to keep the one class in.

By prioritising the mobilization work, I 'will' get more from the weights. If you can't transmit force correctly through the primary engines of the hips and shoulders, you are bleeding torque all over the place - which means to me, you need to do more work to get the same stimilus. Therefore, whilst other areas need work, by even getting the hips and shoulders to work right, the less stimulus the body will need for growth, and less work will need to be put in.

At the mo, it's like weight training and you know you have bad form, yet you are unable to do anything about it, due to lack of ROM etc.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm not used to spending all day on my feet. At one time I'd be lucky if I could manage 10mins before being in sciatic pain. So whilst my pain no longer manifests itself in the legs, I do get the burning in the glutes and lower back pain. So by the end of the day my lower back was hurting, but tolerable. After getting home and spending a further 45mins prepping food it was a little worse, but too late to cancel classes without getting a fine, so got the misses to put some Voltarol Gel on there to ease the pain.

To start I did the following 3 mobilizations:

Single Leg Flexion with ER Bias - option 1 (2mins each side)

Hip External Rotation with Flexion - Option 1 (2mins each side)

Spinal twist (2mins each side)

I then did some figure 4's and some modified figure 4's to see if it would ease the pain, but no joy.

CX Worx (core work) for 30mins, and a couple of times I just myself as hard as I could in the glutes, as the pain was intense, I don't know how I got through.

Pilates had been cancelled and replaced by Yoga, so thought probably best, as a little easier, and maybe the stretching will help. Again, had to hit myself in the glutes as above, and again, don't know how I got through.

I know some may look at that, and say 'oh he did too much at the weekend', but!!!... everytime I've had to stand for prolonged periods lately it's done exactly the same. It's not good, but compared to how I was, i'll still take this everytime, as I still see it as an improvement.

I've got to be on my feet all day today, so in anticipation where I had Balance booked for tonight (yoga/pilates/tai chi) for recovery post workout, I have cancelled that off.

I 'think' I'll still go the gym, but do a lighter workout, maybe higher reps and light weight.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> I've got to be on my feet all day today, so in anticipation where I had Balance booked for tonight (yoga/pilates/tai chi) for recovery post workout, I have cancelled that off.
> 
> I 'think' I'll still go the gym, but do a lighter workout, maybe higher reps and light weight.


As said, on my feet all day again, and whilst not 'quite' as bad as yesterday, I still had lower back pain and burning glutes.

Went the gym, and as I had decided on the lighter workout I took no Pre workout.

TBH felt really lacking and almost thought turn round and go home, but again as going light I thought I'd be ok.

Warmed up with : yes's x6; no's x6; battle rope x12; atlas stone/swimming stretch x6; lunge with triple pulse x8 L&R

Single Leg Flexion with ER Bias - option 1 (2mins each side)

Hip External Rotation with Flexion - Option 1 (2mins each side)

Spinal twist (2mins each side)

Squats 90kg x10

Lat Pull Down 55kg x30

Shoulder Press 45kg x20

Chest fly's 23kg x20

Chest Press 55kg x20

Cable curl 70lb x20

Tricep pushdown 120lb x20

Chin/dip super set 8&8

Bicep curls 12kg x16 L&R super slow and strict

Wrist curls 8kg x20 L&R

Hammer wrist curls 8kg x20 L&R

Leg Curls 36kg x30 slow

Leg extn. 36kg x30 slow

Calf raise 59kg x50

Side lying 4kg DB external rotation

Shoulder capsule mobilisation 12kg KB x12 L&R

Physio stretches, plus classic spinal twist (2mins L&R)

10mins AMT cross trainer

Bit of a meh workout, and buggered If I know why I did squats with the lower back pain. 80kg usually doesn't feel like its there, but tonight 90kg felt incredibly heavy. I'm wondering if with being more active the last 2 days I just haven't had enough calories to fuel me through?

Rest of workout felt like I was going through the motions and again at one point almost walked out.

Did the stretches the Physio gave me but did a few more reps on the spinal twist, then did the spinal twist with extended upper leg holding the stretch looking the opposite way for 2mins each side. As I'd worked the spine I thought I'd finish with 10mins on the AMT for the twisting action. 5mins in and the glutes were burning, almost gave in at 8mins but forced myself to do the 10mins.

Got a bit of driving tomorrow, but unsure if that's good or bad, as the more I get used to standing for prolonged periods can only be a good thing, and would of been interesting to see how my body reacted to another day and would of been slightly better again?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

When doing leg curls last night I had a little clicking in the left knee. Today whilst out driving, the knee feels a little warm, and a little discomfort there. I was going to go and do 1hr cardio tonight, but sacked that off. The only area that I haven't mobilized (if you don't count the neck and head) is the knees, and I'm wondering if that 'may' have played a part?

So plan tonight is along with some other mobilization work (hams, glutes, shoulders, lower back) is I plan to mobilize the knees, probably with a bit of voodoo flossing, but I'll consult my book and see what it suggests :  :


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Last night during leg curls I felt a clicking in my left knee. Getting out the lorry earlier I think I twisted the knee slightly and a little discomfort after and it felt warmer. Was going to do some cardio and instead I've done 90mins of mobilisation work.

Also I've noticed when talking to people and I've been by a mirror I'm standing with bent knees and is thus a Pre-loaded biomechanically compromised position, which 'could' be the cause of the pain. At the same time I've mobilized everything except the knees so probably causing an imbalance.

Terminal Knee Extension (voodoo band around knee and banded distraction)

As above with 15kg weight on knee

As above with 'super friend'

Gap and Smash - inside line

Gap and Smash - outside line

Terminal knee extension with super friend again but tighter voodoo band and greater tension on the banded distraction.

Definitely felt an improvement in the knees.

Low back smash: Double Lacrosse Ball

Glute Smash and Floss

Single Leg Flexion with ER Bias (2mins each side)

Hip External Rotation with Flexion (2mins each side then sliding into swan for further 30secs each side)

Shoulder Rotator Smash and Floss

Spinal twist (holding for 2mins each side)


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

*Friday:*

Finished work bit later than expected and had to go see gym wife, so didn't get my workout this afternoon. Behind knees where I did gap smash and floss last night felt sore, so was going to give it all a miss, but ate too much chicken and salard for tea and felt guilty so went anyway. Due to the soreness, I went light again.

5mins stair climber, battle rope x12, and atlas stone/swimming stretch for warm up.

Leg extn 3 count up, 10 count hold, 3 count down 36kg x20

Leg press 10 count out, 10 count in 66kg x20

Shoulder press

Straight arm pull down

Lat Pull Down narrow

Straight arm pull down

Lat pull down wide

Chin dip super set 12&8, 6&6

Bent over row

Tricep kick back

Seated row

Diverging pull down

Bicep curls

Face pulls

Chest press

Side lying DB Ex. Rotation

Side Laterals

Leg curls

Calf raises

Spinal twist (holding 2mins each side)

Physio stretches go finish


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

25/30mims of mobilization work:

Hamstring Smash

Glute Smash and Floss

Single Leg Flexion with ER Bias - option 1 (2mins each side)

Hip External Rotation with Flexion - Option 1 (2mins each side)

60min Body Attack class

60min Yoga class.

Really think the mobilization is paying dividends, e.g. I think the shoulder mobility is really improving, and noticed during Yoga that some moves were easier.

The only thing that I think I haven't improved upon is Internal Rotation of the hips, so I'm going to look at doing more work there.

I also still can't forward fold with legs spread wide, but some moves just aren't bloody natural regardless of who you are lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Lad can't go the gym without an adult at the weekend, so back up this afternoon.

As I said in above post, I'm severely limited in internal rotation of the hips so did the following Mobilization work over 60mins:

Gentle Hip Distraction (50kg resistance band around ankle under tension pulling on hip joint)

Hip Capsule Mobilization - option 1 (on knees putting body weight into hip trying to force femur out of hip )

As above banded distraction (50kg resistance band pulling hip at 90deg at same time)

Hip Capsule Internal Rotation

Cueing Internal Rotation with Distraction (50kg resistance band pulling ankle away and internally rotating that leg)

Olympic Wall Squat with Internal Rotation Bias (into squat then forcing one knee inwards)

Global internal Rotation (on back dropping one knee inwards with extra pressure from other leg)

Tested afterwards, and made big difference to my internal rotation ability so well pleased


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Got up late as was having a nice dream about a young lady, so didn't get the gym till 10.05, and had CX Worx booked for 11.10, so no time for mobilization work.

Got given a new pre workout sample to try C4, so necked that and hit the stair climber for 10mins.

Came off that and headed for the leg extensions, and I was sweating like a pig and my heart was going 10 to the dozen.

Feel like there is an improvement in the knees after mobilization Thursday, but just trying to play safe and rest them slightly to ensure recovery, so went for light and TUT

Leg Extensions 3 count out, 10 count hold, 3 count down 41kg x12

Leg Press 10 count out, 10 count in 86kg x20

Squats 10 count down, 10 count up 50kg x12

Rack Pulls 160kg x5 180kg x2 190kg x1 200kg x failed (moved a bit - grip failed) x failed (barely moved - grip failed)

Stiff Arm Pull Down slow for TUT

Lat Pull Down, behind neck 41kg x12 slow for TUT

Lat Pull Down ??

Shoulder Press (machine) 91kg x6

Chest Press (machine) 100kg x9 slow for TUT

Chin/Dip super set 12&6

Face Pulls 100lb x20

Tricep push down

Bicep Curls slow for TUT

Calf Raise 86kg x40 slow for TUT

Side Laterals slow for TUT

Think that's it, but didn't log everything as per normal, so some weights and reps missing, just the ones I remember, and just kept moving to keep intensity up.

5mins rest whilst necked post workout, then into CX Worx for core work. Had no issues with burning glutes or back pain today, plus during the track where you are 'supposed' to be working your glutes, instead of just going through the movement, I thought sod it, and concentrated on mind/muscle connection, and felt I got a lot more out of it.

Went back upstairs afterwards, as never mobilized the elbows as planned yesterday.

Voodoo flossed the elbows (wrap one elbow in a voodoo flossing band, then repeat for other elbow)

Superfriend torture - got someone to force the elbow to extreme of ROM in different planes of movement

Forced Flexion and Extension - I just do push ups, and did 20 each time, followed by 20 floor presses with a 20kg BB

Hang from bar and rotating arm , or rather rotating body beneath to rotate the arm.

Didn't want to spend loads of time 'after' a workout, I'm fine before hand, as I see it as preparing the joints and muscles for the work that follows, but I need to do more research regards after, seeing as there was the concerns raised regarding going catabolic.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Monday was day off so just my Physio stretches.

Tonight, Physio stretches then Olympic Wall Squat with Internal Rotation Bias

CX Worx for 30mins

Pilates for 60mins


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

10mins on the stepper/stair climber covering 72floors

15sec hang to get the shoulders ready

Leg extensions 5 count out, 10 count hold, 5 count down

Leg curls 5 sec contract, 5 sec extend

Leg press 5sec/5sec

Calf raise drop set

Lat pull down CG

Stiff arm pull down

Low Row

Chest press cable fly

Chest press

Shoulder press

Chins & Dips SS

Face pulls

Tricep push down drop set

Tricep extensions

Bicep curls

Shoulder Capsule Mobilization 12kg KB

60mins Yoga/Pilates/Tai Chi for cool down

Hopefully I'm getting leaner (weight pretty static) as when doing Bicep curls today I had a vein visible on each Bicep when doing curls


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Knee gap smash outside line

As above inside line

Glute smash and floss

Physio stretches

Classic spinal twist (2mins each side)

60min Body Atrack


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes's, No's, Battle Rope, Atlas stone/swimming stretch, lunge with triple pulse, all for warm up.

Mobilization:

Shoulder Capsule Mobilization

Shoulder Capsule Mobilization - banded distraction

Super-D

Banded overhead Distraction

Overhead with External Rotation Bias

Banded Bully

Triple Bully

Bully Bias Extension

Sink Mobilization

4mins on the stair climber to warm up again

Leg Extn 5 count extend, 10 count hold, 5 count down

Leg Curls

Toe Press

Stiff arm lat pull down

Lat Pull Down

Lat Pull Down behind neck

Low Row

Seated Row

Shoulder Press

Chest Press fly

Chest Press

Chin/Dip super set

Wrist curls

Face pulls

Tricep push downs - T-Bar

Diverging pull down

Tricep extn.

Side Lying DB Ex. Rotation

Bicep curls

Think that's it - didn't record weights or reps, just went with feel, and no rest to keep up intensity


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Ham Smash and Floss

Glute Smash and Floss

Classic Spinal Twist (2mins each side)

60mins Body Attack (substituted upper body section for Rotator Cuff exercises)

60mins Yoga

Taking the lad back up the gym in about half an hour and I'll do some more mobilization work.

Hams is really paying off, but shoulders and hips need loads more work. Internal rotation on the hips is better, but still loads of room for improvement. Shoulders were better for doing some work yesterday, but again, still loads of room for improvement.

I really need to do some hip and some shoulder work each day, even if it's only 20mins (recommendation is if you are working on 2 areas, is to do 2 exercises for each area, for 2mins on each side, so equates to 16mins of holding stretches in total.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Voodoo Elbow Mobilization:

Superfriend torture

Push ups and chest press for Flexion and extension

Hang from bar and twist

Tricep Extension Smash

Banded Elbow Extension

As above with voodoo flossing

Banded Elbow Distraction

Terminal Knee Extension voodoo variation


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Think I over did cheat day a bit yesterday, and whilst I usualy feel a little sick Saturday night, I always wake up feeling fine, but not this morning so sacked weights off due to feeling off but too late to cancel CX without getting charged, so did some Mobilization work around the class:

Thoracic spine smash

Shoulder Rotator Smash and Floss

Overhead tissue smash option 1 (lacrosse ball in lats on floor)

As above option 2 (lacrosse ball in lats on wall)

As above option 3 (foam roll lats)

Oblique smash (foam rolled)

High glute smash (lacrosse ball)

Side glute smash (lacrosse ball)

Ankle smash inside

Ankle cord smash

Ankle smash outside

Plantar smash

30mins CX Worx

Low back smash (double lacrosse ball)

Pelvic tilts

Knees to chest

Spinal twists

Figure 4's

Classic spinal twist (2mins hold each side)

Will hit the weights first thing in the morning instead


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Warm up: yes's, no's, battle rope, atlas stone/swimming stretch, lunge with triple pulse

90mins Mobilization work:

Shoulder capsule Mobilization

As above distraction variation

Super-D Shoulder capsule Mobilization

Banded Overhead Distraction

Overhead with External Rotation Bias

Super Front Rack

Banded Bully

Triple Bully

Bully Extension Bias

Gentle hip distraction

Hip capsule Mobilization

As above with banded distraction

Hip capsule internal rotation

Cueing internal rotation with distraction

Olympic wall squat with internal rotation bias

Global internal rotation

Knee Gap Smash - outside line

Knee Gap Smash - inside line

4mins on the stair climber

Leg press 134kgx22 dropped into 100kgx??

Leg extn 5count out,10 hold, 5 in 50kg x??

Squats 100kg x??

Rack Pull 180kg x6, 190x4, 200x1

Shoulder press 91kg x6

Chins/dip super set 14&8, 6&4

Face pulls 120lb x20

Diverging pull down 140lb x?

Stiff arm lat pull down

Lat pull down behind neck

Lat pull down 1set slow/light weight & 1 set normal pace/heavy

Chest press machine 109kg x13 x12

Wrist curls 20kg x??

Toe press drop set

Low row (arms tucked in pulling, elbows out going back in)

Bicep curls 1set high weight/low reps slow, 1 set low weight/high reps slow

5mins on the treadmill for cool down, followed by some stretching to finish.

Think that was it, again to increase intensity didn't stop to notes weights/reps.

Leg Press - little discomfort in the right knee, so took it easy

Leg Extn. - really liking the 5 count extend, 10 count hold, and 5 count back in, and getting lactic acid build up towards the end.

Squats - After the leg press with the knee, I thought i would take it easy, so just 100kg for I think about 10reps

Rack Pulls - found my straps, so made a big difference with grip. 180kg for 6, probably about 15secs rest, then 190kg for 4, and then onto 200kg. Never managed 200kg before, and felt ok, but think I was just happy to hit a PB, I think my mind gave in.

Shoulder press - think I actually did chins/dips first, so hence why I hit 14 on the chins (PB) and didn't leave so much for the SP

Chins/dips - as above PB on chins, so well happy, but as said not in normal order so probably shouldn't really count.

Face pulls - machine was right next to chin/dip area, so did these next - could of easily gone higher in weights and reps I reckon

Diverging pull down - not too heavy so as to get a better feel

Lat pull down - did stiff arm first, not too heavy and slow all for 'feel', same with behind neck, then did slow standard pull down, and machine only goes to 91kg, so 1 set normal

Chest Press - actually did one set during the mobilization work, as talking to a young lady, and she was asking about what I was doing, and she asked it it hurt, and I said yes to a degree, but sometimes you got to push your body past what your mind is telling you, and I said about the chest press. I said it was easier on a machine to go heavy because you had no fear of failure, and as I use no spotters, and there is no racks, I only ever went to 70kg free weight as I had to get myself into position, do the reps, then get myself out of position, and 1. you needed to keep something back to get yourself out, and 2. you had it in your mind you could be pinned under the bar. Whereas with the machine, if you fail, you are safe, and thus you didn't have to push your mind so much, and that's why I could max out on the chest press machine. She asked me to show her, so set it at 109kg, and as I'm used to slow controlled reps, I just did 13+pr to show her. I guess I could of left it at that, but felt that when I actually came round to doing my routine, I needed to fit another set in.

Toe press - drop set here and think I did 134kgx22, 100kg x18, 80kg x16, 66kg x??, 45kg x20, 27kg x40

Low row - thought I'd try something different, so elbows tucked in nice and low and pulled in, then flared the elbows out to let the weight back, all slow and controlled

Bicep curls did a set higher weight than i've done lately, and didn't get the feel out of it as late, so backed down on weight for another set.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Physio this morning.

Told her I had been better except yesterday which was a bad day for me.

She said it was just a blip as overall picture was better. Went on to say I was being signed off by her and my choice whether I wanted my spine manipulated or not. I said at least if she did she could see if I had made any progress. I told her about the extra work I was doing, and she said, the stretches she gave me to do for the most part were only undoing the driving I do for a living. L4 has improved, L3 she thinks is the source of the pain is slightly better, but L2 &1 are still stiff.

She said I was doing all the right things with the core work and the exercise and to keep doing it.

Hopefully with keeping up the Mobilization work my spine will continue to free up


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Went to do CX last night, and one of the gym instructors looked at me and said you're in pain aren't you? I said yes, she said what you doing now then, and I said CX. She said on a scale of 1 to 10 I'd put that at a 9, it's too intense if you're not right. She 'asked' me not to do it, so I spoke to class instructor, and bailed.

Thought I'd go on the cross trainer for twisting action, but all full, so sat on a bike for 25mins, which felt fine at the time, but when I got off, I was walking funny as my legs just felt weird. Was also booked in for Pilates, and thought less intense, so 'might' be ok. Managed 10mins and gave up, and left the misses in there, and has needed fuel in car, went and put some in, came back and did 15mins spinal twists of different varieties to see if it would help, but not really, then sat around for a further 20mins waiting for the wife.

Tonight had planned on weights, followed by a yoga class for cool down, but cancelled that. Had Attack pencilled in for tomorrow for cardio, but cancelled that, and have nothing booked for Friday as I just normally do a weights session.

Not sure what to do for the best right now?

Not sure whether i've trapped a nerve in general, or I've trapped the sciatic nerve, as similar pain but not quite, to how I 'used' to feel.

My left foot has a strange sensation in it that I've had since monday, and to me seems like a trapped nerve and it's linked pain (i.e the pain doesn't necessarily materialise at source - just like the sciatica)

Rest means my back will stiffen up, which is bad in general, and if it is a trapped nerve, that can only make things worse.

Misses still booked for a class tonight, so thinking I might try some mobilization work for the spine and surrounding areas to see if I can free up the nerve.

At one point I thought maybe those rack pulls were to blame, but I felt nothing at the time, so 'dont think' it's that, but could be.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

As in above post, decided against weights due to the nerve problem in my back, and whilst the wife did a class, I did an hours worth of mobilization work.

As it's my back, I worked the trunk, but also surrounding areas that could also effect lower back pain.

Foam rolled the Thorasic Spine

Lower back smash with double lacrosse ball

Oblique smash - foot has been tingling, and felt a lot worse when foam rolling the left oblique, so wondering if the source of this current problem is in that area?

Upper glute smash and floss

Glute smash and floss

Side hip smash

Global Gut Smash - said to use a pliable ball, but I didn't have one, and used the balls in the gym, but they are rock solid. Advised to spend at least 10mins, 5mins a side, so did just over that, and used a combination of pressure wave, contract and relax, and smash and floss. Felt like puking, but it does say that's how it will feel so.......

Classic spinal twist - 2mins static each side

Hip capsule mobilization - these require you to get into a spinal twist so thought these would be good for both internal rotation of the hips and the spine at the same time

Then the usual physio stretches, so pelvic tilts, knees to chest, knee drops etc


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Yesterday I just took the day off as I wasn't happy with the back and the sciatic nerve.

Today I still wasn't happy and thought I'd probably not do anything again and rest again.

Someone told me to try piriformis stretches, so spent about an hour doing the 3 I was told about, plus my usual Physio stretches and some spinal twists. Not cured, but feel loads better and will be doing some more piriformis stretches later, as on the vid I was linked to the guy said the latter stretch is great for just getting into for long periods (30mins) whilst watching tv, so that's the plan 

Cancelling CX Sunday as too intense, think I'll also be cancelling Attack tomorrow, but genuinely think the pace of Yoga would be useful to still do.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Did 30mins of the Piriformis stretches again, and genuinely think they are helping. I'll be doing these daily from now on 

Managed to do the Yoga yesterday - had a little discomfort in my left foot now and again, but not as bed, back hurt a little, but again not as bad, and a little burning in the glutes, and also, not as bad.

Cancelled the CX this morning, but going to go the gym, do the piriformis stretches, my physio stretches, and some mobilization work.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Piriformis stretches x30mins

Mobilization work x60mins

Core work x30mins

Mobilization work x60mins

When it came to glutes, right one felt fine, but left one almost feels like there's a steel cable running through it and really stubborn to smashing. I'm wondering if its either the source or a consequence of the nerve issue.

Planning on some more piriformis stretches, and might see if I can smash that glute again. Going to try the rumble roller first then back on the lacrosse ball if no joy.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Had to go on a collection from Worcester this morning. The majority of it was confidential waste, so large sacks filled with paper/books/cd's etc. I reckon most of them where 30+kgs each. So ended up with 2 sacks at a time like a farmers walk, and it took me 85mins to move them all into my vehicle. Felt shattered after - aching in my shoulders, triceps, forearms, chest a little, and a bit in my calfs. Really felt like I'd had a full body workout there and then lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Tuesday:

Piriformis stretches x20mins

CX Worx x30mins

Pilates x 60mins

Felt good after.

Wednesday:

45mins of piriformis stretches and my Physio stretches

60mins Yoga/Tai Chi/Pilates class

Struggled a bit at the start of the above class but felt really good by the end.

Tonight:

Felt fine after work

35mins Physio/piriformis stretches

Then got talked into a cardio class, but bailed after 10mins as sciatic pain was so intense

As I 'might' have to work late tomorrow going Scunny and I still had to wait for the misses, I decided to hit the weights.

Felt something else wasn't quite right but persevered, and the warmer I got, the realisation hit me I had mild sunstroke 

So all in all a meh workout.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Forgot to add

Spoke to the GP referral guy tonight, as he still asks me how I'm getting on. Told him about the issues last week and a half and he said either calfs are really tight, or glutes are weak. Now I've had my suspicions about my glutes the last couple of weeks anyway, and he said if the glutes are weak, its causing more recruitment in the piriformis, and as the sciatic nerve runs through there, that could be the source of the problem. It would also make sense as to why the piriformis stretches have been helping.

Guess I need to concentrate on a bit more gluteal work.

I'll have to research some options - obviously squats, and I'll see if I can do GHR


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

9 hrs driving yesterday the problems with the sciatic nerve made me decide to take the day off.

Still sitting at around the same weight but think I've lost BF and had a few comments this week saying I look like I've lost weight, plus t-shirts feeling looser.

This morning:

30mins piriformis stretches

60mins Attack

Plantar smash

60mins yoga

Plantar smash again

One of the things with the sciatica playing up again, is I feel a real tight sensation in the ball of the left foot on the outside.

Hence the plantar smash between the two classes. Didn't feel as bad throughout the yoga but still a slight tightness, so did it again after the class.

Too nice to go back the gym for Mobilization work savo


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

10mins warm up

90mins of Mobilization work

30mins piriformis stretches

Walking lunges

Leg press

Leg extn 5/10/5 pos/hold/neg 3sets

Squats 50x10 100x10 140x8 160x6 170x3

Rack pulls 200x6 202.5x4 205x2 207.5x1 210xfailed

Shoulder press

Chest press

Seated row drop set 109x6 100x6 91x6 82x6 73x6 64x6 55x6 45x6 36x8 27x12

Chins/dips super set

Pull ups/dips super set

Leg curls

T-bar Tricep extn

Toe press drop set

Bicep curls

CX Worx x30mins

30mins stretching/foam rolling/ smashing and flossing

Walk into town and back


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> 10mins warm up
> 
> 90mins of Mobilization work
> 
> ...


Pleased with how the workout went, and my intention of trying to target the glutes more.

I think the back pain has had me shying away from squats and using the seated leg press more, but foot positioning has meant it's not really been hitting the glutes, causing them to lag behind. This imbalance has caused the extra strain on the piriformis, and resulted in the sciatic pain coming back, but in a different fashion to previously, and why the piriformis stretches have been so beneficial in getting me through workouts 

Anyway, definately can feel it today, and it's uncomfortable to be sitting down lol so result in my eyes


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Last night

30mins piriformis stretches

Plantar smash

30mins CX Worx

60mins Pilates


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Piriformis stretches

General stretching as well to warm up

Leg extn 5/10/5 (+ve/hold/-ve) 64kgs

Leg press drop set

Squat 50x10 100 x10 140 x6 160x6

Rack Pulls 210x3 212.5x1

Shoulder press

Chest Press

Chin/dip super set

Pull up/dip super set

wide pull up assisted/dip super set

Stiff arm pull down

Behind neck pull down

Lat pull down 1 set light and slow, 1 set heavy

Leg curls

toe press

face pulls

tricep push down

tricep extn

bicep curls

side lying db ex rotation

side laterals

foam rolling and stretching to finish


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> Piriformis stretches
> 
> General stretching as well to warm up
> 
> ...


Also

seated row drop set

Seated low row


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Gave yesterday a miss cardio wise after spending 9+hrs driving, but did do my Physio stretches.

Today

Piriformis stretches x20mins

General warm up x10mins

Mobilization work x20mins

Leg extn 5count/10/5 (+ve/hold/-ve) 59kg x10

Seated leg press 134x20slow x40fast

Leg extn as above 64kg x10

Seated leg press 134 x5 sets differing foot positions

Leg extn as above 5/10/5 68x8 73x6 77x6 82 x4 87x3 91x3

Squats 90x10 140x8

Rack pulls 215x6 217.5x1 PB

Shoulder press 72.5x6

Chest press 72.5x5

Stiff arm pull down

Lat pull down behind neck

Lat pull down

Chin/dip/pull up/dip/wide grip assisted pull up/dip super set

Face pulls 160lb

Diverging pull down 160lb

Tricep push down

Tricep extn

Low Row

Leg curls

Bicep curls 20reps each side alternating followed by 5 together all slow

Side laterals

Bicep curls only bar x20

Stretching to finish

Got told off again for making too much noise on the rack pulls.

I said the bar only seems to go up if I make noise.

Their response? You're using too much weight if you need to make noise

FFS!!!!!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Quad and calf smash

15mins piriformis stretches

4mins spinal twists

5mins plantar smash

55mins body attack (needed a pee half way through)

10mins plantar smash

60mins Yoga


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Lower back has a little discomfort, so think I might have let form slip on rack pulls Friday, so decided against them, plus couldn't get near a rack for squats, and probably not too wise to pull them in anyway.

55mins general warm, and mobilization work

Seen elsewhere someone doing this for leg extensions, so decided to give it a go: 5 reps one leg, hold on extension on 5th rep, and swap legs, 5 reps other leg, and so on.

Also there was an oly bar challenge, no weight, just 20kg bar, and as many reps as poss in one minute, then couldn't remember whether it was supposed to be 1min rest or 2mins, so went with 1min. Think the ultimate idea is get 300reps over 8sets - gadzooks!!!!!!!!

Leg extension drop set 36kgs x70, 32kgs x60, 27kgs x60

Stiff arm pull down x1 set

Lat pull down behind neck x1 set

Lat pull down x1 set

Chest press cable fly x1 set

Shoulder press x1 set

Chin/dip/pull up/dip/wide grip assisted pull up/dip super set

Face pulls 160lb x12 180lb x5

Diverging pull down 160lb x1 set 180lb x1 set

T bar tricep push down x1 set

Chest press machine 109kg x13

Low Row x1 set

Oly bar challenge 1st min 42reps, 1min rest, 2nd min 38reps, 1min rest, 35reps, 1min rest, 20reps in about 35secs, but fell apart at that point lol

Side lying DB external rotations x2 sets

Side laterals x1 set

Seated leg press 100kg x50, then adjust feet and into toe press drop set 100kg x50, 80x30, 59x40, 45x55, and 32x65 - had to really force the last few out to make 250 in total ! lol

Leg curls

Took approx 60mins, and like to keep my weights to around that time max.

Stretching, and 5mins on the treadmill incl 6.5 and 3.5mph to finish


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Misses wanted to go and do some weights this morning, plus I needed to go work for 30mins at some point, so went up and did approx 90mins of mobilization work.

Nipped work, then at home did another 10/15mins mobilization work.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

30mins piriformis stretches plus some spinal twists

30mins CX Worx (core workout)

60mins Yoga


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Real problems working out today

Had to have half a day unpaid, as so little work, so decided to go the gym this afternoon.

Started doing my warm up, and started having a burning in the glutes, and sciatic pain in the feet. Finished the upper body warm up, and went and did some piriformis stretches to see if that would help. Seemed ok for a bit, but still slight sensation in the glutes. Did some mobilization work, so spent around 70mins in total by this time.

As Sunday, one legged leg extensions 5 reps one leg, hold on extension for 5th rep, swap legs etc

Leg extensions 41kgs x70 36kgs x60 32kgs x60

Seated Leg Press 100kgs x 5 sets - differing leg positions 6sec negative

Squats 50x10 100x10 130x8 - sciatic pain kicked in and just felt unable to do more

Rack Pulls 100x10 140x10 170 failed - sciatic pain was loads worse, and just couldn't concentrate on moving the weight

Shrugs 100kg 10 10

Chest Press 50kg 10 8 8 8 8 6

Shoulder Press 45kg 8 8 8 8 8 6

Stiff arm pull down (on lat pulldown) x1 set

Lat pull down behind neck x1 set

Lat Pull down x1 set

Chins/dips/pull ups/dips/wide grip assisted pull ups/dips super set

Face pulls/stiff arm pull down/diverging pulldown super set 140lb 160lb

Toe press 100kg x50 80 x50 59x30 45x20 drop set

Single DB raise 28kg x10 1min rest 34kg x10 1min rest (34kg repeated 9 times for 10 set total)

Bicep curls x1 set

2 hours rest, then misses wanted to go to 2 classes

I spent 50mins doing my physio stretches and mobilization work on the spine to try and help with the sciatic pain, followed by 60mins Yoga


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Think I've over done the last few workouts, as on another forum, there have been some 'challenges' and I've tried to do some of them, which isn't condusive to the way I do my workouts.

Also spent a good few hours driving today, and as such I've decided to take the day off, to allow my body to rest. I 'may' skip working out tomorrow, if I feel recovery has been compromised, and may go with the misses suggestion of attending a Yoga class.

Suffering again with the sciatica, so just resting up a bit at mo after work, but going to do my physio stretches, plus piriformis stretches I usually do, AND I've just checked out a youtube vid of DeFranco doing piriformis myofacial release, so will be getting the lacrosse ball out and seeing if it helps - fingers crossed :lol:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Taking a bit of flac on book of face, about over doing it - I blame myself for being too honest about my workouts lol - so taking a week(ish) off the weights and cardio.

However, I'm still going to do stretching, as I need to keep my spine mobile to ease the sciatica.

As such instead of doing a weights session today, I went and did a 90min Yoga class somewhere else.

The same company who runs the place I go, has taken over at the next town. I went and checked their gym out, and whilst it has for the most part, the same equipment, I got told they are having a squat rack! If so, I'll being going there for weights, especially as it was pretty quiet in there.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

45mins stretching/mobilization work:

Foam rolled IT Bands, quads, adductors

Calf smash and floss with rolling pin

Hamstring smash and flosh (lax ball)

Piriformis smash

Piriformis stretches

60/65 mins Yoga class

Feels VERY weird taking it easy


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I can't just do nothing, so today:

Foam rolled the IT Bands, Quads and Adductors again

Hamstring Smash and Floss (LaX ball)

Banded Overhead Distraction

Overhead with External Rotation Bias

Super Front Rack

Banded Bully

Sink Mobilization

Did some other stretching, and definately had more movement in the hips, which is from the foam rolling, I'm sure of it, so might try and do 10mins each day as it's a real problem area.

Can't wait to get back on the weights, as really missing it, but got to wait till at least Wednesday as I agreed to having 7 days off, and I was going to go for next Sunday, but realistically if I finish early Friday, I might go the centre in the next town - be great when they get that squat rack.

Going too drop calories a bit this week with the lack of activity

Felt so wrong having cheat day yesterday, as felt I hadn't earnt it


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Just foam rolled IT Bands, Adductors and Quads, plus got the misses with rolling pin on my hams and calfs tonight.

Dropped about 400 calories today, and think I'll make it regular on a Monday, as it's a rest day, whereas I normally try to keep calorie intake the same bar cheat day on Saturday.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod

Just wondering about this sciatica. It's not quite the same but I've found relief from my leg pain just by using a foam wedge when sitting - you might already have tried this already so apologies if it's repeating anything. I found it made a big difference. I also raised the seat in my car, and stick the wedge in there when driving. Idea is that you are putting yourself back into your natural curve. You have to do it everywhere, I now have a wedge I can carry with me, or I fold up cushions whereever I go. It's a bit of a hassle and tiring to sit like that but my pain was gone in 1-2 weeks, prior to that it was excruciating. Chairs which slope back are to be avoided too.

Regards the rest week, ok you aren't training as much but beware of continuing to be hard on yourself - your body can cope with a few extra kcals for 1 week, you won't pile on, whereas if you keep restricting it it's going to stay in a stressed state. Been there done it, got very ill, or more recently just felt ill!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Taken on board Rose, I'll look into the wedge, and rest of week try and keep calories the same as normal :thumb


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry Rose, don't want to seem stupid, but quick google shows a wedge to sit on, and a wedge for back support, both say they relieve back pain. Which one are you using/referring to :smile:


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

It's the one to sit on, you can use the back ones for support but it's the pelvis position that's key. I'll post a link in a minute. First the person I got advice from is a Chiropractor, they said you can use any cushion and the idea is to wedge your hips higher than your knees. When you sit on a flat seat your pelvis tucks under, and the wedge is to bring your back back into the s-shape. Before I bought the wedges I used ordinary cushions, either a thick one or fold and pile thinner cushions, there's a really good one at a place I work for a few hours once a week which is really firm and I perch myself on that. At home I put one of these ontop of another cushion on an upright chair, and it also fits into my car seat(which I was told to get as high as possible).

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B009P2K76G/ref=asc_df_B009P2K76G19173219?smid=A17UJH9XZXCGYK&tag=kelkoo094-hpc-mp-21&linkCode=df0&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B009P2K76G&ascsubtag=dc2-ecs-prod-srv-02.prod.dc2.kelkoo.net_uk_uk_1401789990080_999

Now for a soft chair so I did splash out on one of these;

Superior SuperWedge Support Cushion with Visco Memory Foam - Back Supports, Cushions & Lumbar Rolls - Back Care & Orthopaedics | SueRyderForLife.co.uk

You can buy a roll to then support your back/lean back on but I managed with just these 2. Argos also do a cheaper one but it's very wide and doesn't fit in the car well;

Buy Wedge Coccyx Cushion at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Cushions, protectors and supports.

What I'd do is try a thick cushion wedged under your bottom, I acquired some second hand, or piled a few soft ones up. I've also used a blanket folded and rolled up and also try to avoid chairs that have a sloping backwards seat - lots do, and I know from experience that it was sitting in 'fashionable' rockers that would have me in agony, didn't work it out until I spoke to this chiro. I've now trained myself to sit very upright almost on the edge of the seat these days and it's really helped - as did removing leg press from weight training routine.

It is tiring at first because there's no relaxing but I'm used to it and know it is preferable to the pain I had before. I am starting to sit in some chairs without the wedge, I was told my issue isn't permanent, it was simply a ligament or tendon that had injured and never healed which was getting inflamed and pressing on the nerve, altering my sitting position provided it with the conditions to heal which takes 2-3 months. I don't know how it applies to others with sciatica but it might be worth playing with some cushions and buying one of the cheaper wedges and seeing if that helps. I've used a normal, but firm cushion in the car and that's almost as good. I'd be interested to see how you get on if you do give it a go.

Just noticed your signature, and I'm very flattered.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

That makes a lot of sense about hips higher than knees

In the lorry, the seat is pretty knackered, but knees are lower than the hips, and I don't experience any problems

In the transit, the seat is comfy, but knees are higher than hips, and I always have trouble with my back after driving that for a few hours or more.

Will try and reset the seat in my car, and the one in the transit to bring hips up :rockon:


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Some car seat bases can be tilted.:eyebrows:



Plod said:


> That makes a lot of sense about hips higher than knees
> 
> In the lorry, the seat is pretty knackered, but knees are lower than the hips, and I don't experience any problems
> 
> ...


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Had a mess with the car one, and only goes so far, and not quite level, certainly not hips higher than knees.

Lorry has loads of adjustment to do that, the transit i'll check.

Got no driving today and instead off decorating for someone.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

First weights session in 9 days as agreed to have at least a week off.

Some things not too bad, other p1$$ poor

Mobilization work to start followed by 5mins on the treadmill

Leg ext 1 leg for 5, then other leg for 5 43kgx80

Leg press 100x20 3sec neg super set with leg curls 48x20 (2 sets)

Squat 50x10 70x8 - just didn't feel like I had more in me weirdly 

Shoulder press 91x3 68x6

Chest press 50x10 60x10 65x6

Kaz press 35x10

Chins x10/Dips x4/pull ups x8/dips x4/assisted WG pull up x8/dips x3 SS

Stiff arm pull down

Lat Pull down behind neck x1 set

Lat pull down x1 set light&slow/ x1 set heavy

Chest press fly

Preacher curls

Bicep curls

Face pulls 120lb 140lb

Diverging pull down

Toe press 100x25 80x25 66x25 45x20

5mins cross trainer for cool down


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Think I might have a change around in what I do when I come back off holiday in 6 weeks (ish) time, so stuck with the current full body routine, until I decide on whether to go with a different approach, as 'thought' BF was reducing, but just looked in the mirror and no longer convinced I've progressed since I posted pics back end of last year.

Anyway, this morning 60mins Body Attack for cardio followed by 60mins Yoga for flexibility


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Mobilization work (around 1hrs 20mins)

*Thorasic spine (upper back):*

T-Spine Smash Extn. (tense upper back and foam roll)

T-Spine Smash side to side

T-Spine Smash: side roll

*Posterior Shoulder:*

Shoulder Rotator Smash and Floss

Shoulder Capsule Mobilization - Distraction Variation

Super-D Shoulder Capsule Mobilization

Overhead Tissue Smash - option 2 (lacrosse ball in lats against wall)

Overhead Tissue Smash - option 3 (foam roll lats)

Banded Overhead Distraction

Overhead with External Rotation Bias

Super Front Rack

*Anterior Shoulder:*

Banded Bully

Triple Bully

*Downstream Arm:*

Triceps Extension Smash

Banded Elbow Distraction

*Posterior High Chain:*

Glute Smash and Floss

High Glute Smash and Floss

Olympic Wall Squat with Internal Rotation Bias

*Routine:* - I have to work with what there is, as no squat racks, or racks for bench, have to use Smiths machine ( branch down road getting squat rack soon, so will train there then) approx 60mins with limited rest periods

Leg Extn - single leg for 5 reps, then swap on extension to other leg for 5 reps, repeat 50kg x60 45kg x80

Smiths Squat 100 x6 w/u 140 x6 180 x3 190 x2 200 x2 PB

Rack pull 100 x1 (felt too light) 140 x5 w/u 180 x3 190 x1 200 x1

Shoulder press 50x10 w/u 60x8 70 x8 80 x6

Flat chest press 50 x10 w/u 60 x6 70 x4 80 x2 90 x1 (PB on flat)

Kaz Press 50 x10

Stiff arm pull down 1 set

Lat pull down behind neck 1 set

Lat pull down 1 set

Chins/dips/pull up/dips/assisted wide grip pull up/dip super set

Face pulls 140lb x1 set 160lb x 1 set

Diverging pull down

T bar tricep extn

Bicep curls drop set

Leg curls 50kg x1 set 77kg x 1 set

Toe press 120/100/80/59/45/32kg drop set 250 reps total

Side laterals 1 set

think that's it :lol:

30mins core work


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

30mins CX Worx (core work)

60mins Pilates (core work)


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Did a bit of mobilization first, mainly shoulders.

Leg extn 1 leg for 5, then other for 5 - 59kgx10 - struggled with these

Leg extn, out, hold for 10, then 3 sec negative - 64kg x10

Leg Press 100kg x55

Leg extn. 1 leg for 5, then other for 5 - 50kg x100 & 55kg x50

Leg Press 100kg x30

Smiths Squat 140 x 5, 170 x 3, 200 x1

Bulgarian split squat - bar x10 30kg x6 each leg

Shoulder press 50 x10, 80 x6

Chest Press 50 x10, 92.5 x3

Kaz Press 52.5 x10

Tried the Smiths sissy hack squat, but bar doesn't go low enough for it.

Stiff arm pull down

Lat pull down behind neck

Lat pull down

Chin/dip/pull up/dip/assisted wide grip pull up/dip super set

Face pulls 140lb 160lb

Tricep extn BPak style 35lb

Seated row 59kg x10 109kg x10

Low Row 72kg x10 slow

Bicep curls alternating slow x 20 reps, then further 10 reps both arms normal cadence

Side laterals

350rep drop set on toe press


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Supposed to be doing Body Attack tonight for cardio, but I've just spent 8+ hrs stripping painted woodchip wallpaper and I'm beat. Shoulders are aching like hell, especially after weights yesterday, so taking the day off.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Yesterday didn't go to plan either 

Got stuck on the M40 for hours, so got home late, and my right hamstring was sore - something that seems to happen quite regularly if I drive for quite a few hours, so ended up missing weights yesterday. Did consider doing them today, and then Monday, but would compromise a day off next week, and I always seem to give my best performance of the week on a Sunday, after cheat day, so only 2 weight sessions this week instead of 3.

Due to running out of protein powder (and late getting paid) I've had to swap from 80g oats, plus25/30gms berries made with a protein shake at 0715 and 1000, to 140gms oats made with 40gms berries and a pint of milk at 0715, and not eating again till 1145/1200. (berries is either frozen raspberries, or frozen blueberries)

Had a few comments I've lost weight, which I haven't, plus I noticed when doing Bicep curls Wednesday I had a vein coming out on the bicep, plus the delts had a triple scallop look to it which I hadn't seen before, so looks like I'm still body recomp'ing still. So guess the worry of having too much dairy, is unjustified, and maybe the extra calcium is helping, which I have in the back of my mind I read somewhere, can help with fat loss - could be wrong, but niggling feeling.

This morning:

Body Attack was replaced by Insanity, and I think that if you are lighter frame, then fair enough, your joints can probably handle it, but being bigger, it ain't a wise decision to do it, and risk getting injured, which I'd be mightily p1$$ed off about.

So, instead:

Piriformis stretches

Plantar smash

Heel smash

Rumble roller on IT Bands x15, quads x15, hams x15, adductors x15

Intervals on the rower - 300m 56secs, 1min rest, 300m 58secs, 1 min rest, 300m 59secs, 1min rest, 300m 1m 1sec - gave up after that as was really dropping off performance wise in 4th interval. Really dissappointed in that, was sometime last year I last did them, so would make a difference, but still quite shocked in how bad I was.

Cross ramp, with it set to target glutes - as a driver I feel my glutes could be shutting off regularly, so thought it would be good to target them during cardio.

1km in 5min 54sec, 2min rest, 1km in 5min 48secs, 5mins rest (got stitch in left side, hence longer rest), 1km in 4mins 58secs, 2mins rest, 1km in 6mins 12secs.

60mins Yoga


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

*Mobilization work (around 1hrs 20mins)*

*Thorasic spine (upper back):*

T-Spine Smash Extn. (tense upper back and foam roll)

T-Spine Smash side to side

T-Spine Smash: side roll

*Posterior Shoulder:*

Shoulder Rotator Smash and Floss

Shoulder Capsule Mobilization - Distraction Variation

Overhead Tissue Smash - option 2 (lacrosse ball in lats against wall)

Overhead Tissue Smash - option 3 (foam roll lats)

Banded Overhead Distraction

Overhead with External Rotation Bias

Super Front Rack

Sink Mobilization

*Anterior Shoulder:*

Banded Bully

Triple Bully

*Downstream Arm:*

Triceps Extension Smash

Banded Elbow Distraction

* Posterior High Chain:*

Glute Smash and Floss

High Glute Smash and Floss

Olympic Wall Squat with Internal Rotation Bias

Foam rolled IT Bands, Quads, Hams, and Adductors with rumble roller

Smiths Squats: bar x10, 50 x10, 100 x8 140 x8 , 180x6, 202.5 x failed, 202.5 x2 PB

Rack Pulls 140x3 180x3, 202.5x4

Shoulder press 50x8 80x6 92.5x3

Chest Press 50x8 80x6, 92.5 x1

Kaz Press 60 x10

Stiff arm pull down x 1 set

Lat pull down behind neck x 1 set

Lat Pull Down

Chest Press fly 2x20 x10 2x28 x7

Chins x12/Dips x5/Pull Upsx8/Dips x3/Wide grip assisted pull ups x?/Dips x3 super set

Face pulls 150lb x10 170lb x8

Diverging pull down 170lb x10

T-Bar tricep extn 180lb x8

Cable tricep extn (BPak style) 35lb x12/12/8/6/5

Leg etxn 55kg 1leg for 5, then swap, x100

Leg etn 64kgs 5 sec pos/10 sec hold/5 sec neg for 5 reps

Seated Leg Press 3sec +ve/3 sec -ve drop set 100 x25/93 x25/ 86 x25/ 80 x25

Leg curls 77kg x12

Bicep curls EZ bar +15kg 42 in 1min, 1min rest, then 20 in 30secs, then swapped to seated curls drop set

Bicep curls standing

side laterals

1km on the cross trainer

30mins CX Worx (core work)

T-Spine Smash Extn. (tense upper back and foam roll)

T-Spine Smash side to side

T-Spine Smash: side roll

Shoulder Rotator Smash and Floss

Foam rolled quads, and hams again with rumble roller

Global gut smash (10mins duration)

Decided to not do pre exhaust, and go straight into squats whilst machine was free. Worked my way up, and first attempt at 202.5, didn't have my headphones in, and was just Duran Duran on in background, and as went down, this lass looked at me and it all went pete tong

She asked if I was ok, and I said yeah, and didn't help with the music in background, and needed Nero on. She said you're going to do it again, right? So I did :lol: Put Nero on on the Ipod, and selected Doomsday, psyched myself up during intro, and went for it New PB

Rack Pulls -although I did it, I'm not happy with form, so reckon I'm going to back down on weight, concentrate on form, and work my way back up

Shoulder press was ok, and chest press a little dissapointed with, but the latter is a weak point for me

Leg extns done a bit latter, and didn't I know it  but still knocked out 100 reps on the 1 leg variation

Seated Leg Press, kept my feet lower and did them real slow with 3 sec +ve and 3 sec -ve and did a drop set. Felt it in the glutes, but also the calfs, so didn't feel the need to do toe press as well.

Oly bar busy but EZ bar sitting there with 15kgs on it, so decided to do a few reps, but after everything else, I got 30secs into 2nd minute, and felt whacked, but did some light weight curls with a drop set seated, then a further set standing.

Did 4mins on the cross ramp to cover 1km, then off to CX Worx for core work. Back upstairs afterwards, and did some more foam rolling, a gut smash, and lacrosse ball into shoulder blades to smash and floss them.

Absolutely on empty by this point, and feeling a little queazy after the gut smash, so off home


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Last night, a little late leaving home, so no piriformis stretches before I started, which lately is a big gamble, and straight into CX Worx (core workout) for 30mins, followed by 60mins Pilates.

Not sure whether to train today or not?

Upper back where bar sits for squats is hurting a little, so think wise to not do those regardless, but have also a little pain between my shoulder blades doing some movements. Monday I helped a neighbour out pruning a tree, and when using the loppers to cut branches, I could really feel it.

So might just work legs, 'maybe' some bicep curls, or might just rest up, not sure which way to go as yet.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Wednesday finished early, and after couple of hours hit the gym, but during warm up for squats, got called back to work, and as I'm on short time, couldn't really refuse, so workout out the window.

Thursday, did Body Attaack for cardio

Friday, did 80mins mobilization work, and 80mins weights

Today, 60mins Body Attack for cardio, followed by 60mins Yoga


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

60mins mobilization work

worked up to new PB on Smiths Squats - 230kg

Rack pulls in smiths

Row in smiths

Shoulder press

Chest press

Row in smiths

Inner quad extns

Leg press drop set

Chins

Pull ups

Tricep cable extns

Bicep curls

30mins CX Worx

15mins foam rolling

Had a little pain in the left lat/trap area last Sunday, so today missed some things out such as lat pull down and dips (lats - didn't want to risk working that area, and dips -hurt a little when doing them friday).

Still think squats in the smiths are cheating, but I can only work with what i've got, and the branch in the next town, I think is waiting to have a wall taken out first to open up the free weight area to get a squat rack in. Once they do, I'll be over there, but until then........

However, still pleased with the PB of 230kgs, especially as the bar on the machine now has developed a bend in it (cheap ass metal I guess lol)


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Having a crisis of confidence, and hate to say it, but think Cal is right, especially with his Einstein quote

Insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results.

Ok, couldn't squat for s**t last year, but Sunday did 230kgs in Smiths machine (no squat racks) and reckon I could go higher, so 'some' progress, but body composition is rank. Didn't help seeing that photo I took of me topless last year that I posted up here, and looking at myself in the mirror, and wondering have I actually made progress (maybe overly self critical?)

I 'suppose' there is always internal fat you don't see, and maybe that has dropped as well, but really getting pissed off with the stubborn areas.

I guess they are stubborn areas for a reason, but I know I'm in for the long game, but just so bloody frustrated with it right at the mo.

Anyway rant over, just nice to get things off ya chest now and again.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Monday - day off

Tuesday - full body routine, 3 hours rest, then back for 90mins core work

Wednesday - 10 mins cv then sciatica played up, 30mins stretching, tried again, packed that up after 15mins, then onto treadmill for 40mins

Thursday - day off

Friday - rested from weights as had niggle in back of left shoulder from other day, and spent 90mins mobilization work

Saturday - 60mins Body Attack for CV, 60mins Yoga/tai Chi for flexibility


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

This morning I decided to change routines, and go for a split, and do legs today.

However, despite hitting a PB overall, I didn't enjoy it.

It just lacked intensity, and I think it's the intensity I thrive on.

So in light of this it's back to full body routine for me again.

*Mobilization work (65mins)*

*Thorasic spine (upper back):*

T-Spine Smash Extn. (tense upper back and foam roll)

T-Spine Smash side to side

T-Spine Smash: side roll

*Posterior Shoulder:*

Shoulder Rotator Smash and Floss

Shoulder Capsule Mobilization - Distraction Variation

Overhead Tissue Smash - option 2 (lacrosse ball in lats against wall)

Overhead Tissue Smash - option 3 (foam roll lats)

Banded Overhead Distraction

Overhead with External Rotation Bias

Super Front Rack

*Anterior Shoulder:*

Banded Bully

*Downstream Arm:*

Triceps Extension Smash

Banded Elbow Distraction

*Posterior High Chain:*

Glute Smash and Floss

High Glute Smash and Floss

*Hips:*

Hip capsule Mobilization with banded distraction

Hip capsule internal rotation

Cueing internal rotation with distraction

Foam rolled IT Bands, Quads, Hams, and Adductors with rumble roller

*Routine:*

Smiths Squats: bar x10; 50 x8; 100 x6; 140 x3; 180 x3; 210 x1 230 x1; 240 x2 PB 100 x14

guess this is where it ends, as no room to progress with plates they have as onl just got the 240 on (short of some cable ties :rofl

Bulgarian Smiths split squat : bar x6 L&R; 50kg x7 L&R

Split Squat bar x10; 50kg x10

Glute bridge bar x6; 30kg x6; 40kg x6

Seated leg press 134x3 - bit of a twinge in lower back after squats, so swapped technique to 5sec +ve/10sec -ve and super setted with toe press

at same weight, but with 5sec +ve, 10sec hold, and 5 sec -ve, both at 80kg 10&7; 10&10; 10&8

Inner quad extn: 50x12 L&R; 55kg x12 L&R; 59kg x12 L&R;

GHR x7

Leg Curls 10sec +ve, 5 sec hold, 10sec -ve : 41kg x10

SLDL 70kg x10 80kg x10

CX Worx (core workout) for 30mins

Foam rolled IT Bands, Quads, Hams, Calfs, Adductors

Squats - was a little dubious as headphones decided to jack on me just beforehand, so had to listen to the shite in the gym, and Nero Doomsday is just the perfect squat track for me, so wasn't expecting much. Got to 140 and thought bloody hell, this is going to be hard especially with another 100kg on top. Anyway work up to 210 ok, then went to 230 which was my PB, but without the music I slapped myself around the head 4 times and went for it. Felt heavy :lol: .

So slapped on another 5kg on each end to make 240 (used all the big plates they have, and all that's left is 5's so progression is slightly buggered :thumbdown: ) but this time slapped myself around the head 6 times, and hit myself in the chest a couple of times, and you know what it felt easier, so did 2 reps just for the sheer hell of it :tongue: :thumbs:

Bulgarian split next, and thought after the previous exertion, I just beat last week by a rep

Split squat - not sure whether I've done these before, so just stuck with a warm up and a set of 50

Glute bridge - just threw it in

Seated Leg Press - only goes to 134, so put on that, but after 3 reps had a slight twinge in back, so had a rethink, dropped it to 80 and went for plenty of TUT with a 5 sec positive and a 10sec neagative, straight into a toe press with a 5 sec positive, 10 sec hold, and a 5 sec -ve.

Inner quad extns - had hoped to progress to 64, but think I was expecting too much - felt hard today though

GHR - never done these before, as all we can do these on is Lat pull down, and TBH the pad always looked too small to me. As it was 1st time, I got a stick to support me and just did what I could. Hopefully can progress to no stick if I do these more regularly.

Leg curls - stuck with TUT so only 41kg

SLDL - been a while since I done these so just 1 set at 70, then a set at 80 - a mate said to 'go just below knee, and to trust him on that' but I went half way down shin, so plates a few inches off ground otherwise to me it's not hitting the hams right.

30mins of core work in CX Worx class, then back upstairs to foam roll legs again


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Monday I had planned on doing extra cardio, but after getting up at 0330, being at work for 0430, then driving 450miles and with the fact I had to fetch the wife from a Jolly in Leicester later than night buggered my plans up. Set the alarm for an hour earlier this morning, but after being up for 20.5hrs the day before, I just slept through it .

After work, 2miles on the rower in 13m 28, then 10mins on the stepper/stair climber covering 81 floors.

Then core work - 30mins CX Worx and 60mins Pilates.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Not enjoying these splits at all, even less so today with chest as it's my weakest part

Mobilized the posterior and anterior shoulder prior as have a slight niggle in the left one still.

2miles on the rower in 13mins 10secs

Smiths Chest Press Incline: [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; 90 failed

Smiths Chest Press Flat: [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; 90 failed

Smiths Chest Press Decline [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]

Chest Press fly 32kg (2x16) 3 x10

Chest Press machine: [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]

Bench 60 failed

10mins on the stepper/stair climber for cool down.

Was going to give the splits a couple of weeks, but really not enjoying these workouts, so think I should have a couple of days off the weights and start again in my usual style.

Really dissapointed with performance, but no pre workout and no headphones spoils it for me


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Last night, 60mins Body Attack for CV, but did RC exercises during upper body work, especially as still had DOMS in the chest from Wednesday.

Woke with DOMS still in the chest, and made me have a re-think this morning, and decided to carry on with the splits even though I'm not really enjoying them.

This afternoon:

20mins mobilization work on the shoulders

Shoulder Capsule Mobilization - 25 rotations with 15kg DB (usually 12 with a 12kg KB)

Banded Bully

Triple Bully

Shoulder Rotator Smash and Floss

Over head distraction

Super Rack

Super D mobilization

10mins on the Lateral X

Still got a slight niggle in the left shoulder so played safe and went on the machine

Shoulder Press: 6x23kg; 6x45; 6x77; 6x91

Then swapped to 2 arms positive and 1 arm negative alternating.

Shoulder Press: 4x50kg; 4x55; 4x59; 4x64; 2x68; 1x73; 77 failed

Arnold Press 12.5kg DB 3x10

Shrugs: 10x50kgs; 12x60; 12x80; 7x90

Face Pulls: 10x160lb;

Cable Tricep extn BPak style 35lb 12 reps in 5 different positions for each arm

Diverging Pull Down: 12x100lb; 10x120; 8x140; 6x160; 3x180

Tricep Kick Backs 12x20kg; 10x25; 8x27.5

Single DB Raise: 20x32.5; 14x40 rest pause 6x40

Lateral X for 15mins

Bike for 35mins


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

You are still doing plenty of exercises, I know it's scary at first but so pleased you are now on a split.

Re the headphones and pre-wo, it is scary when they aren't there, it's like the lid's been taken off your world!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Don't won't to rely on pre wo so that's one thing, but no headphones, my world is crashing in lol

I'm off up the town in a bit and I'll pick up a cheap pair 

Don't like sharing headphones in case of ear infections, but nicked the misses's pair yesterday and the session didn't seem so bad


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

This morning

60mins Body Attack for CV - didn't do upper body stuff due to working shoulders yesterday, and did RC work instead 

60mins Yoga


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

*Mobilization work (around 1hrs 20mins)*

*Thorasic spine (upper back):*

T-Spine Smash Extn. (tense upper back and foam roll)

T-Spine Smash side to side

T-Spine Smash: side roll

*Posterior Shoulder:*

Shoulder Rotator Smash and Floss

Shoulder Capsule Mobilization - Distraction Variation

Overhead Tissue Smash - option 2 (lacrosse ball in lats against wall)

Overhead Tissue Smash - option 3 (foam roll lats)

Banded Overhead Distraction

Overhead with External Rotation Bias

Super Front Rack

Sink Mobilization

Anterior Shoulder:

Banded Bully

Triple Bully

*Posterior High Chain:*

Glute Smash and Floss

High Glute Smash and Floss

Foam rolled IT Bands, Quads, Hams, Adductors and obliques with rumble roller

Smashed knees inside and outside line

Voodoo flossed left ankle - tight tendon I think

*Routine*

Smiths Squats: bar x10; 50 x10; 100 x6; 140 x3 180x3, 210x1; 230x1; 240x1; 250x1 PB 260x2(but not happy with depth as 3-4" short of depth so don't think I can claim them)

Smiths Bulgarian split squat: bar x6; 50kg x8

Smiths Split leg switch: 7x30; 6x40; 4x40

Leg Extn (5sec+ve/10sec hold/5sec-ve) 45x8; 50x6; 55x6; 59x6; 64x6; 68x5; 73x5; 77x4; 82x4; 86x4; 91x3

SLDL: 75x12; 100x10

Leg Curls: 45x6; 50x6; 55x6

15mins stepper/stair climber covering 111 floors

30mins CX Worx core workout

Shoulder Rotator Smash and Floss

Foam Rolled IT Bands, Quads, Hams, Adductors with foam roller

Quad shear using a young lady to stand on my quads and shear across the quad - with one foot, but plenty of pressure


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Monday - day off but I was far more active than normal

Tuesday - Abs day

112floors on the stair climber/stepper

2miles on the rower in 12mins 43s

30mins CX Worx

60mins Pilates

Think ill train chest later


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Had the day off work (driving) and had a days work off someone else. I jet washed their patio and drive Monday (Block Paving) and it needed fresh sand putting down. Only they had 1.5bags of sand already but it was damp, but insisted I used that first. I threw as much about as I could first to help dry it, but could hardly stand around for a couple of hours waiting for it to dry (not if I wanted to get paid that is :laugh: ). So there was me brushing 'trying' to get wet sand in between the blocks. Started at 8am and by 2 I had done the lot - the drive was easier as the sand had dried and worked well. So went round to do the patio and loads had sank due to the sand drying it out. Took another 2 hours to do it all again, as every time I touched it another hole would appear. Moral, never use wet sand to do block paving, makes the job loads harder than it needs to be. But what could I do if I wanted to get paid? Anyway, bladdered after that (also had to look at the guys car for him, and mow the back garden), but the misses said she wanted to go gym after work.

Thought the only way to get through it was a bit of pre workout.

10mins on the Lateral X for warm up

Chest Press Incl: 50x8; 60x6; 70x5; 80x3; 85x1; 90 f

Chest Press Flat: 50x8; 60x6; 70x4; 80x2; 85x1; 90f

Chest Press Decl: 50x8; 60x5; 70x3; 80x2; 85x1; 90f

Chest Press cable fly: 54x8; 64x6; 72x4; 81x2; 91x2; 100x1

Chest Press machine: 109x3; 105x3; 100x2

10mins Lateral X

Struggled a tad due to being totally shattered before I started, so as chest is a weak point of mine, I'm reasonably pleased with how it went


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm on holiday next week and did want to get everything in by tomorrow.

However I've had a pain reoccurring in my left trap when doing some exercises.

So I'm deliberately not bothering with back and shoulders this week so I'll end up with 2 weeks rest on the area.

Arms shouldn't be a problem, but, If I can nail the smiths machine first, I'm going to do legs again similar to last Sunday

Tonight foam rolled quads, hams, IT bands and glutes then did 1hr cardio


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

RANT ALERT

Can't make the gym Sunday, so went to do legs again this morning instead.

Bit of stretching to warm up.

Smith's Squats:

bar x10; 50kg x8; 100x6; 140 x3; 180x1; 210x1; 230x1

all fair enough, and got under bar at 240kgs unracked it so it's sat on my back, and this pr1&£ comes up just as i'm about to go down, and ask me have I got many left!!!!

For F**£ sake, I'm there with 240 f**king kilos sat on my back and YOU want to ask me if I have many left !!!!! Anyway put me right off and failed big style!

What a f**king CNUT

CNUT! CNUT! CNUT! CNUT! CNUT! CNUT! CNUT!

Has no one got any gym etiquette or what!!!!!!

To say I was peeved was a minor under statement.

Suppose I could of used it to fuel me to do more, but slightly hurt my back failing, so thought better of it.

Bulgarian split squat 50kg x8 left, x8 right

Switch Leg Split Squat: 40kg x5; 50x3; 60x2; 65x1

Inner Quad Flex: 45x12; 50x12; 55x12; 59x12; 64x8; 68x4

Single leg Leg extension 41kg x100; 45x30

Leg Curl: 77kg 3x12

Toe Press 100kg x60; 120x36' 134 x26

5mins treadmill for cool down


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

On holiday but thought I'd do calfs by walking up Snowdonia.

Was expecting sciatica to be the problem but other forces cut us short.

Was sunny at bottom but top was in mist but thought driven 30miles to get here so may as well.

Got so far up and light drizzle, and the more we ascended the worse the weather got.

When it got to the stage rain was horizontal and struggled to keep upright from the wind I decided we'd better turn around.

One of the things training has taught me more is knowing when to fight your battles. Pride may have gotten me to the top, but as they say, pride comes before a fall lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

First training session for 8 days.

Decided to do shoulders and bi's

Did some Mobilization work prior

Shoulder press 4 sets

Shrugs 4 sets

Arnold press 4 sets

Side laterals 4 sets

Face pulls 4 sets

Alt Bicep curls db's

Oli bar challenge 54 in 1min, 1min rest, 34 in 40secs had enough lol

Side lying db external rotation 3 sets

Front raises 3 sets

Treadmill for cool down

Felt weak as p1$$ but guess with week off its only to be expected lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

After yesterday, feeling weak as....... I thought I might struggle today, but actually pleased with how it went overall 

*Mobilization work (around 60mins)*

Foam rolled (rumble roller): upper back, lats, obliques, abductors, adductors, quads

Smash and flossed: Hams, glutes, lats, pecs

Shoulders: Overhead banded distraction; Shoulder capsule w/ banded distraction; Super D; Banded Bully etc

*Leg Day*

Smiths Squats: bar x8; 50x8; 100x6; 140x3; 180x1; 210x1; 230x1; 240x1; 250 failed half way back up

Bulgarian Smiths Split Squats: bar x10; 50kg x8 Left & Right

Split Switch Leg Squat: 50x6

Paused Squat: 100x10; 120x6; 140x1

Inner Quad Extn: 50x10; 55x10; 59x10; 64x10; 68x10; 73x8; 77x6 (55x10 = 10 left leg and 10 right leg)

Leg Extn w/ 5sec +ve/10sec static/5sec -ve: 59x10; 64x8; 68x6; 73x6; 77x5; 82x5; 86x4; 91x4

Leg Extn: 91kgs x20 x20 x20 x23 x21

Leg Curls: 68x20; 73x20

Toe Press: 100kg x52; 114x28; 127x24; 134x23; 134x22

Chins BW x10

30mins CX Worx for abs

Foam rolled quads, adductors, abductors, hams, calfs

Squats - pleased after yesterday, as target was 240, and thought I nearly had the 250 lost a little concentration

Bulgarian split squat - equals last time, so good enough

Switch Leg Split Squat - Would of liked more, but just so muggy in the gym and suffered for it

Paused Squats - first time doing these, so started at 100, felt good, then 120, felt ok, but caught clip on the 140 after the first rep, and TBH I felt like puking by this point lol

Inner Quad Extn - not 100% but think that's a PB for me 

Leg Extn - 5 sec +ve, 10 sec hold, 5 sec -ve - legs were shaking doing these, so to me that's good

Leg Extn - planned originally for 50reps over 4 sets, but knocked out 20, and thought sod it, so went for 5x20, but last 2 managed a little more lol, and legs were like jelly after lol

Leg Curls - planned on 3 or 4 sets, but after 2nd got cramp big time in left ham, so got off, struggled to stand, massaged it to no avail, so walked it out for a few mins

Toe Press - just went for 5 sets working up the stack, but maxes out at 134 

Chins - not training back directly at mo due to niggle in left lat/trap, but think if I don't do chins I'll lose the ability a bit, so think I'll do a set here and there to keep my hand in so to speak

CX Worx - enjoyed it to the point where we did Squats holding a plate, then it wasn't so funny lol

Finished with foam rolling the legs - quads felt especially mashed after the squatting - would of liked to get a quad shear in to no one I fancied clobbering without thinking I was a perve lol

Hoping I can persuade the misses to get the rolling pin on me hams and calfs in a bit but as she's making dinner I'll let her off lol


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Hello Plod

Just a comment, there seems to be a lot of squat/quad work in your leg day, not a lot of specific hamstring work - although I do accept that the hams do get some stimulation doing squat movements. Is there a reason for this? Legs are 3 dimensional.

Also will you always have to do the mobilisation stuff, or will there come a point where you can phase it out?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> Hello Plod
> 
> Just a comment, there seems to be a lot of squat/quad work in your leg day, not a lot of specific hamstring work - although I do accept that the hams do get some stimulation doing squat movements. Is there a reason for this? Legs are 3 dimensional.
> 
> Also will you always have to do the mobilisation stuff, or will there come a point where you can phase it out?


Duly noted

Hams didn't get as much work for two reasons. Firstly I got really bad cram and secondly I've been suffering with this niggle in the left lat/trap area and doing SLDL's aggrevated it the other week.

Thought the squats might hit the whole leg TBH as well.

Will look into other ham work though if you think its not balanced. Plus I think this isn't the first time you've punted this out so obviously I need to make more effort to address.

The Bulgarian squat and the switch leg I was going would target the glutes which I believe to be a weak area of mine.

Guess I could of ordered the above better, to make more sense but on my phone but might edit later when on PC to read right


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry

As for the Mobilization work - I guess as I improve it could be phased out, but I do like it as part of my program TBH


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Due to trying to rest the area where I've been having the problem in the upper back, there are certain exercises I don't want to do but...........

How about if I incorporated these though?

Good mornings - would work the hams, but also the lower back ( as I'm generally avoiding back exercises at present)

One legged deadlift w/ kettle bell

Hamstring curl using my 50kg resistance band

Glute Ham Raises - helps work both glutes and hams I believe?

I also have some bridges during CX, so guess that works glutes and hams also


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

As you know I've back issues too.

I have been doing GMs for the first time and I really like them, have to make sure you go deep to get hams - but I am very flexible.

Are you doing SLDLs with DBs or barbell?DB SLDL are often kinder on the bod than BB although the total weight lifted will usually be less.

GHR are very good but if you can I think you need a compound move such as GMs or SLDL.

To me, and remember I'm not a PT and I don't know you, to me it seems you spend a lot of time doing the stretches which must expend some energy and my experience is the less time faffing about = being able to put more energy and focus into the actual lifting, and recovery which = growth. What I've learned is that once you've achieved a certain level(I think you've got a good 18 months in now), your body will lap up recovery time and less becomes more. I also know when you've got a lot in your programme it's scary to remove it. You might think every things gonna seize up, or you won't be burning kcals. Takes a while to get used to!

I tried split squats etc last year and didn't find they did a right lot apart from get my heart rate & breathing up. I prefer deep, long, walking lunges.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

*Answers in Bold * 



lancashirerose said:


> As you know I've back issues too.
> 
> I have been doing GMs for the first time and I really like them, have to make sure you go deep to get hams - but I am very flexible.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Awoke this morning ready to go train chest and tri's but felt like I'd been hit by a freight train.

Don't know if its because I've not trained that hard in over a week with bein on hols or just too much volume. Maybe a combo of both. Felt good at the time though although a little warm with the heat.

Might train later or just take as a day off to recover but think the latter would be wiser


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Chest & Tris

Bit of Mobilization work first approx 15mins

Standing cable fly

Chest press fly

Chest press

Decline chest press

Diverging pull down

T-bar pushdown

BPak style cable Tricep extn

Tricep extn

Finished with a super set of chins, pull ups and dips


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Hams have had DOMS for last two days so tonight to loosen them up a bit I thought I could foam roll or do some cardio. I decided to get the misses to use the rolling pin on them and then did 2 miles on the rower in 12m 45s.

Core Night:

30mins CX Worx

60mins Pilates

Thinking probably best not to do chest and tri's the day before so will have to do them another day instead of Monday


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Been out the habit of weighing myself too regularly for ages now, but been curious the last few days.

As it seems i'm in homeostasis I thought I'd pretty much forget the diet whilst on holiday to shock the body a bit.

Consequence was by Saturday I put on 4kg and by Monday it was up another 0.3kg, so 4.3 overall.

Hoping a lot of it is water, but accept some will be fat.

Yesterday dropped 1kg, and this morning dropped another 0.7kg, so seems like that was water.

Hoping I can drop close to another 1kg by end of week, so damage has been limited.

The other week, despite going to a lot of trouble with mobilization work, one day I took an opportune time to train, and with limited time I failed to warm up as I'd normally do. This caused the injury in my upper back. I've tried to lay off back for a little while where possible, but did feel it when I got up to 40kg DB's and doing shrugs Saturday. Contemplating doing a back session, but going either low weight high volume, or preferably low weight super slow just to promote extra blood flow in the area and hopefully improve recovery. Was hoping to go earlier, but must of slept funny as left wrist/forearm is hurting a little.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

As in previous post, I've been avoiding back due to an injury, but decided to work it, but low weight super slow

25 mins mobilization work

1mile on the rower in 6m 22s

Rack pulls x4 sets dropping weight each time so as not to aggrevate injury through fatigue

Lat Pull Down x3 sets - 1x wide grip, 1x std grip, 1 x narrow grip

Seated Low Row x3 sets

Overhead lying DB extn x3 sets

Good Mornings x1 set

Chins x1 set

Bent Over Row (BB) x3 sets

Seated Row x3 sets

Yates Row 70kg 3x12

Foam rolled back, smash and flossed between shoulder blades

Pelvic tilts x24, knees to chest x30secs, knee drops x12 each side, butterflies x12 each side (yeah great name lol), classic spinal twist 2mins each side


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Dropped another 0.6kg overnight so 2.3kg over last 3 days so as said in previous posts I think a lot of the 4kg I put on whilst on hols last week was water


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> As in previous post, I've been avoiding back due to an injury, but decided to work it, but low weight super slow
> 
> 25 mins mobilization work
> 
> ...


Ya going to kill me now but reading this through it looks like your back workout is all over the place, it doesn't seem to have any structure. You've got a low row near the start, one set of GMs and one of chins, then a bent over row, more rows, and Yates row which I think is a slight variation on the bent over row. It feels like you are trying to get your back 'from different angles' and chucking in every back exercise you can find. There really isn't any need to be doing this, 4 or 5 basic exercises for a big body part like back is all that's needed. You could chose one of them to be a 5 set exercise, say the rack pulls, do a bent over row, seated row and a pull down movement.

I had been wondering have you thought of getting a coach/trainer. Someone used to and experienced in working with natties?You've have to trust them and do what they say, but I find it takes the guess work out and I've not yet ever not progressed to some extent with anyone I've taken on - I am currently making massive progress with the people I started with 10 weeks ago, they tell me exercises, sets and reps and all I do is do them and write the weights down. I can see there's method in there, but I'd never have been able to devise any of the stuff I've been given myself & there's so many options it can get confusing. Last time I trained myself on my own scheme I was starting to go backwards fast.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

You almost described my back routine Rose!

Racks

bent over row

wide pull down

seated pully row

kneeling rope pully job done.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

*Answers in bold*



lancashirerose said:


> Ya going to kill me now but reading this through it looks like your back workout is all over the place, it doesn't seem to have any structure.
> 
> *No, you are right, there was no structure, just an improvised workout, and just did enough exercises to fill 60mins TBH*
> 
> ...


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the PM Rebekah


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

No problem.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

The only time I had real structure was when I did full body's prior to the shoulder seperation as had it down to 11 sets incl pre exhaust. Set amount of reps to work to, then move up weight. Think I need that kind of structure again.

Anyway cardio this morning

60mins Body Attack

60mins Yoga

Sweated like buggery and got through over a litre of water in first class


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

60mins foam rolling and stretching

Smiths Squats 100x10; 140x5; 180x3; 210 x1

Paused Smiths Squats 100x10; 120x9; 140x8

Bulgarian Split Squat 50x10; 55x9; 60x7 (L+R)

Switch Leg Squat 50kg x3 (had enough)

Improvised Glute Ham Raise 3x12(ish)

Toe Press 120x45; 127 x34; 134 x28

Ham Curls 77kg 23x12

Squats - Need to find a weight I can do 5 reps with so played with weight a tad today, as looks like I might be going on a 3x5 or a 5x5 with them due to advice I've recieved about the dangers of heavy 1 rep squats, so looks like around 160 might be the way to go, although without the warm up, that might be higher, but think it's probably better to start lower than higher, as although I only did 5 @140 I could of done more, but then again if you got to do 3 or 5 sets, then maybe the 140 would be better. Lot less than I'm used to, but better long term.

Paused squats felt harder this week, and blowing out me ass. Got to switch leg squat and quads had had enough.

Got a Bosu ball (think that's what they are called) drapped a mat over it, and got one of those balls, and tried to do an improvised GHR. Didn't connect, so got rid of the ball, got a DB bar, stuck a 5kg plate on each end to make a roller and tried again. Didn't feel like my glutes were working, and felt like my arms and shoulders were doing all the work. Moved so the soles of my feet were against the ball, and my knees were on the bosu ball as opposed to against it, and tried again. Much better connection in my glutes and definately felt them firing this time. Did 3 sets of at least 12 reps but wasn't counting but knew I did at least that many each time.

3 sts on the toe press to failure each time. Upper back where bar sat when doing squats was a little tender so didn't fancy SLDL's in case aggrevated injury, so just sat on Leg curl machine and knocked 3 sets of 12 out on max weight.

Got to drive to West Kilbride shortly, so didn't stay for any cardio or mobilization work after.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Well done on GHRs, keep experimenting. I find half the battle is trusting your body to hold itself on the negative, then a strong push up off something is good enough to get you back. Plus it looks good in the gym, I've not seen many people doing them, and certainly not blokes (although there are some good vids on you tube).


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks

Mmm, come to think of it in 2.5yrs at where I am I think I've only seen 2 people doing them.

Weak area for me, so hopefully I can do these regularly as looks like its on the cards I could be having a routine done for me.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Monday - day off (didn't finish work till 2015) (although shoulders felt like they'd had a workout after driving a lorry for 702miles in 2 days)

Tuesday - Core day

2miles on rower to warm myself up, in 12mins 37s (6 or 7 secs quicker than last time I think)

30mins CX Worx

60mins Pilates


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

10mins Lateral X for warm up

Shoulders and Bi's:

Shoulder press DB's 4 sets

Shrugs 20x50 20x60 20x70 20x75

Arnold press 15kg 4x10

Shoulder press machine 4 sets

Preacher curl 3 sets

Cable curl 100lb 120lb 140lb 160lb 180lb

Bicep curls


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Back tonight

However still not happy or confident after the injury in that area so went light weight and a 3sec +ve and a 3sec -ve

Lat Pull Down : 2 sets wide, 2 sets normal 1 set close grip

Seated Row 4 sets

Chins 10 8 7 5

Meadows Row 60x10 70 x10 80x10

Cardio to finish


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Friday:

Chest and Tri's

Watched a vid by Ben Pakulski(sp?) about training chest and adopted some techniques for the workout.

I also tried to go for TUT with lower weights and slow cadence.

Chest Press incline - DB's: 2x24; 2x26; 2x28; 2x32 reps were IIRC 12;10;7;3

Chest Press flat - DB's: 2x24 x8 chest stretch 10secs then 1 rep; 2x20 CS +2 reps; 2x18 CS +2 reps

BB up to 80kg on decline, flat, & incline

Chest press fly x2 sets

Diverging pull down (lbs) 140; 160; 180

T- bar push down (lbs): 160; 180; 200


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Today:

Bit over the top but .......

60mins Body Attack

50mins Yoga

20mins Body Pump (taster session)

20mins GRIT (as above)

20mins Body Combat (as above)


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Today:

70mins mobilization work

Smiths Squats

Paused Squats 100kg 120kg 140kg

Bulgarian Split Squat 55kg 60kg 65kg

Switch Leg Split Squat 50kg

Adductor extn

Leg Extn

Leg curls

GHR

Toe Press


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Your back workout looks really good, a lot better Plod.

That was quite a bit of cardio on Saturday, but sounds like you might have enjoyed it!

Plenty of stuff in legs going on, lots of thumbs ups to you. :thumb


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Back - I tried to think about what I was doing more

Saturday - it was one of those things I do one every so often. Wanted to 'try' out some new stuff, but didn't want to miss out on my regular classes. Might start doing some of these newer classes when they start in September at the other branch. Loved the combat one, but they only have one session I could possibly attend at Hinckley, and that's a Monday evening, and like today I've got Scotland to drive to and back, so no way am I doing anything after that....well..not with any justice, plus I NEED a day off as well. Beat up lol

Legs- Do love legs day lol. Possibly a little too much, but favourite day of the week for training for me


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Yesterday was core day, so 30mins CX Worx and 60mins Pilates

Hams were killing after Sunday, and then driving 600miles to Scotland and back Monday. Really struggled through both classes, but in the latter, the instructor seen and asked if I was struggling, and next thing we are doing stuff for lower back and a hamstring stretch. Felt loads better after, and unsure whether to take today off though. Got enough work to last it out till 10, but after that............... So if so, I'll rest up the rest of the morning and afternoon, and see how I feel when I pick the misses up from work, and she wants taking to the gym.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Trained back again yesterday, and implemented loads of lighter weight slow cadence stuff

Think I got the name of the rows wrong last week, and not meadows rows, but a bent over 2 arm long bar row?

Got that up to 130kg which I was pleased with, but then the other end which I had got wedged in to a corner near the window, started lifting when putting the other end down, and had visions of it flying through the window, so stopped there lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Got held up at work yesterday, then had to run my bro to the airport after tea, and TBH felt like I wouldn't be able to give my best, so decided to take the day off.

Was hoping to finish early today, but got to go Heathrow Airport savo, so that will be fun, and as my first job isn't till 11, I decided to go the gym after dropping the wife at work, and start a little later myself.

20mins mobilization work to start with.

Incline press BPAK style (DB's/kgs): 52(2x26)x10; 56x7; 64x6; 68x5; 72f

Flat press BPAK style (kgs)(aim is for 8 reps, 10sec chest stretch, then hit another rep) 52(2x26)x8 CS +1; 44x10 CS +2; 40x12 CS +2

Chest press fly x 2 sets

Chest press machine 109kg x6 x6 x5

Diverging Pull Down (lbs): 120x16; 160x11; 180x9; 200x4

T-Bar pushdown (lbs): 160x16; 180x14; 200x12

Tricep Extn (kgs): 45x6; 55x6; 64x1

Bicep Curls (kgs)(slow cadence and alternating big bear style): 20x7; 18x6; 16x5; 12x10; 10x23

Cable curls (lbs): 110x12; 140x12; 170x6; 200x3

60min time limit up (I prefer to keep it within that 'if' I can) so called it quits at that

Chest felt like it had been hit, so did triceps, and got lactic acid burning in the biceps, so good enough for me


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Usual Saturday morning for me:

60mins Body Attack

60mins Yoga


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Legs today

Squats

Paused squats 3 sets

Leg extn

Leg curls 3 sets

GHR 3x12

Toe press 3 sets


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Yesterday Back

Bit too much cardio Pre workout I suspect as didn't feel as strong despite hitting a PB

10mins stepper

1mile rower

10mins bike

10mins Lateral X

2 arm long bar row: bar+80kg x12; +100 x12; +120x12; +135x5

Meadow row : bar +40 x8; +50 x5; +55 x3

Various lat pull downs I.e. wide, normal, close grip, straight arm

Chins 5;4;3;3


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Been a bit lax in updates of late, so better get myself back up to speed

Leg day today

60mins Mobilization work first

Foam rolled: back, lats, obliques, quads, abductors, adductors

Smash and flossed: Glutes, Hams, Pecs, lats

Smiths Squats: 140kg x5; 180x5; 210x3; 230 4x3 (PB for reps)

Paused Squats: 115kg x12; 135x10; 155x6 (PB)

Bulgarian Split Squat: 65kg x8/per leg

Inner Quad Extn: 59x10; 64x10; 68x10; 73x10; 77x10; 82x10; 86x8

Leg Extn 5 count +ve/10 count hold/5 count -ve: 68kg x10; 73x8; 77x8; 82x8

Leg Curls: 87kg 3x12

GHR: 3x12

Toe Press: 134kg x36 x32 x31

Analysis:

Started a bit heavier for warm up, and then didn't go for big singles, and aimed for min of 3 reps per weight. Someone made their opinion known about how much weight was on the bar (H&S Police me thinks) so stayed at 230 and did 3 more sets of 3 reps. Sometimes, ok a lot of times when the weight gets above 210, I have trouble getting the bar to go over the pegs at the end, we are talking miniscule amounts here, but enough not to be able to lock it back in, but today was the first day when I've been able to lock it back in every time. Plus the 3 sets of 3 felt really good as well, so definately think strength has improved big time 

Paused Squats - added 5kg onto last weeks weights

Bulgarian Split Squat - better than last week, but think about same as 2 weeks ago, but after the other stuff.........

Leg Extn - quads felt like they had little left, even though I did 5lb heavier last week, but just didn't see the point in a pure ego trip

Leg Curls - +5kg on last week

GHR's - same as usual, but getting a better connection each time me thinks

Toe Press - max I can use on this machine is 134, so started at max this week and did 3 sets

Felt like the best leg session I've done in a long time, and very, very, very happy


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Edited above post, as put 240 as top weight on Smith Squats, but it was 230, and did 4 sets of 3 in total

Hams are killing again this week.

Think it's a better connection when doing GHR's

Supposed to be doing cardio tonight, but might knock on head to rest, as leg day always seems to knock me for 6


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

Great journal


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks mate :smile:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

1 mile on the rower to warm up - 6m 09secs

30mins CX Worx - core workout

Pilates cancelled and replaced by Yoga so did 60mins of that.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Back and Bi's yesterday

T-Bar Rows up to 155kg

Meadows Rows up to 80kg

Various Lat Pull Downs

Chins

Low Row

Bicep Curls DB's

Bicep Curls EZ Bar

Cable Curls

Preacher x1 set - wasn't getting the feeling from these

Concentration - x2 sets as above


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

5mins general warm up (no mobilization work shock! horror :lol: )

Incline Chest Press BPAK style:

2x28kg DB's x14(+2); 2x30 x12(+2); 2x34 x10(+1); 2x36 x8(+3); 2x38 x5(+4) (PB) 2x40 x pr x pr

Flat Chest Press BPAK style (aim for 8 reps, hold a chest stretch (CS) for a 10 count, then do a further rep)

2x30 x10 CS +1; 2x28 x10 CS +1; 6 press ups; 2x26 x10 CS +1; 2x24 x8 CS +1; 2x22 x8 CS +1; 2x20 x8 CS +1; 2x18 x8 CS +1; 2x16 x8 CS +1;

2x14 x12 CS +4; 2x12 x16 CS +5; 2x10 x18 CS +6

Decline Smith:

80 x5; 90 x3; 100 x1 (PB); 102.5 failed

Diverging Pull Down:

160lb x16; 180lb x8; 200lb x3

T-Bar Push down:

160lb x16; 180lb x12; 200lb x8

Analysis:

Incline Chest Press BPAK style - was hoping for good things as since I started to do these my chest actually feels like it's growing for a change, which it just doesn't seem to have done for ages. Increased reps through range, and last week I only just did the 2x38's and this week I got 5, so well happy  so thought what the hell and went for the 2x40's. Got them half way up, but no further, so just held them there as long as I could, then tried again, same thing, so held as long as possible.

Flat Chest Press BPAK stlye - last week was 2x28, 2x26, and 2x24 and got 10 reps, when the aim is 8. So went with 2x30, 2x28, and 2x26, and still got 10 reps, even with 6 push ups after the 2x28's so decided to just drop set down. Upper Chest felt fried by the time I'd finished, but lower felt like it had some left so.......

Decline Smith - Don't think I've ever gone over 95 before, so well happy to hit the 100kg. Tried the 102.5, got it down to chest, and a small way back up, but nothing left

Diverging Pull Down & T-Bar Push Down - I have done slightly better a couple of weeks ago, but Tri's felt like they had already done a fair bit with the chest work, so I'll take that 

Overall, well pleased with the workout, and looking forward to repping the 40's next week on incline


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Chest workout looking very good, you seem to be enjoying it!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm very very very pleased with progression on chest

Weights are going up nicely, an chest is growing....for a change, so extremely pleased.

Plus just 3 exercises lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Took a day off yesterday, think I needed it TBH

This morning

60mins Body Attack class

60mins Yoga class


----------



## Old Yin (Jul 27, 2014)

Plod said:


> 5mins general warm up (no mobilization work shock! horror :lol: )
> 
> Incline Chest Press BPAK style:
> 
> ...


Nice one on your PB . Looking good


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks Bud :smile:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

5mins general warm up, plus a bit of shoulder mobilization as well

Smiths Squats: 140x5(0); 180x5(0); 210x3(0); 230x3(0); 240x2(+10kg); 240x2(+10kg)

Smiths Paused Squats: 120(+5kg) x14; 140(+5kg) x12; 160(+5kg) x7 PB

Bulgarian Split Squat: 70(+5kg) x8 PB

Inner Quad Extn (each leg): 10 reps @ 59; 64; 68; 73; 77; 82; 86(+2reps); and 8 reps @91kg PB

Leg Extn (5 +ve/10static/5-ve): 68x10; 73x9(+1); 77x9(+1); 82x9(+1)

Leg Curls: 87kg x 15(+3) x14(+2) x12(0)

GHR's: x15(+3) x15(+3) x12(0)

Toe Press: 134kg x45 x32 x32

Was hoping for a bit more out of the squats i.e 3 reps for each of the 240's, but don't know whether I slept funny, but a little discomfort in the lower back, so probably didn't push it as much as I could, but probably not a bad thing. All other exercises seen improvements over last week (difference denoted in brackets) so guess I should be happy.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Warmed up with a general routine for upper body, then onto 15mins or so of shoulder mobilization work

Seated Shoulder Press Drop Set: 2x32kg DB's x5; 2x28 x8; 2x24 x8; 2x20 x10; 2x16 x8

Snatch Press: 30kg x1/s; 22 x12/s; 24x8/s; 26 failed

Bent Over Laterals: 2x16kg DB's x12 x12; 2x18 x12

Smiths Upright Row: 30kg x12; 32.5 x12; 35 x8

Arnold Press: 14kg 3x12/s

Shrugs: 2x28kg DB's x12; 2x32 x12

Side Lying External Rotation 4kg 3x12/s

Side Laterals 10kg x3 4kg x5

Analysis:

Seated Shoulder Press - usually go up, but went down instead. 2x32's first rep always seems hardest, but once got it up, then next 4 felt good. Just drop set'd down after that.

Snatch Press - as above, been going up, but thought go down, did the 30kg but only 1 rep, and changed my mind and went back up. Left side was hard work, but right side a lot easier, but when I got to 26's I went to go up, and thought no, I going to get injured like this and stopped.

Bent Over Laterals - last week 2 sets @ 2x14, and 1 @ 2x18, so added 2x2kg to the 1st 2 sets, but didn't want to push the third with the left shoulder

Smiths Upright Row - thought I'd give these a try, and never done these before so not too heavy due to left shoulder again.

Arnold Press - was in 2 minds with this one, but thought it's not a heavy weight as such, and the movement might help the shoulder, so same as least week at 14kg and 3x12 per side.

Shrugs - been avoided, but when I have done them, I've been ok until I get to 2x40kgs so just did a couple of sets below that weight, and felt ok

Side Lying Ex Rotation - same as usual

Side Laterals - attempted to do these with 2x10kg DB's but pain in left shoulder was too much, so dropped to 4kg to go super slow but didn't really help so gave up at that.

I've been ok with finding something that works for back to not aggrevate the problem in the lower left shoulder, but at a loss to find something that works for shoulders in general. Think I might have to go back to the machine and go super slow for a bit and super slow on delt work as well :sad:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Back today

Got stopped part way through my T-Bar Rows, and told I wasn't bending over enough, and as such was working my shoulders more than my back.

T-Bar Row - part 1 : bar+80kg x12; bar+100 x12; bar+120 x12

changed form

T-Bar Row - part 2: bar+70kg x12; bar+80kg x12; bar+100kg x6

Meadows Rows(each side): bar+40kg x12; bar+50x8; bar+55kg x4

Various Lat Pull Downs - wide; standard; narrow; straight arm

Chins

Low Row


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Did a battle rope and a few shoulder rolls in between the incline chest press (won't call it bench, as I can't as very immobile in lower spine, so unable to get any arch)

Smash and Flossed: Shoulder Rotator compartment, Pecs, Lats, and Glutes

Mobilised the shoulders for about 20mins in preparation.

numbers in brackets indicate improvement over last week

Incline Chest Press BPAK style:

60kg (2x30DB's) x14(+2); 64 x12; 68 x10(0); 72 x8(0); 76 x6(1); 80 x4 (4) PB

Flat Chest Press BPAK style: (aim for 8reps, hold a chest stretch with DB's for 10secs, then 1 more rep)

64 (2x32kg DB's) x8 CS +1; 60 x8 CS +1; 56 x8 CS +1; 52 x8 CS +1; 48 x8 CS +1; 44 x8 CS +1; 40 x8 CS +1; 36 x8 CS +2; 32 x8 CS +2;

28 x8 CS +2; 24 x8 CS +2

Chest Press fly 2x16kg x 2 sets

Cable X-over 2 sets

ATS Glide machine - decline cable press

220lbs x6; 260lbs x4; 300lb x4; 340lb x1

Overload 400lbs 2x30secs hold

Tabata Intervals to finish

2 sets decline push ups

4 sets BW Sumo Squat

2 sets spiderman push ups

4 sets reverse jumping lunge

1 set of push ups

Analysis:

Incline Chest Press BPAK style: last week did 56, then 60, then 68, so upped for 2 by 4 kgs a piece. Was worried about left shoulder and half expected not to make any improvement, although did start higher. 68(2x34) was same, then so was 72. I have it mentally in my head what I did last week, so told myself I did 6 at 76, and what do you know, my head told me to at least match last week, and managed 6, so 1 rep improvement. Thought what the hell, and grabbed the 40kg bells, psyched myself up, and told myself 1 wood be good, as failed last week twice, so really had to fight to get it up there, but then brain says, well you can manage 1, and so managed another 3 to make 4 in total, so extremely happy with that.

Flat Chest Press BPAK style: last week started at 60, but got 10 reps when aim was 8, so went up 4kg to 64(2x32), got the 8, and thought for sake of simplicity of recording in my head, so go for 8, and just drop setted down, and by time I got to 24(2x12) sweat was pouring off me, but felt good.

ATS Glide cable press: no racks, and Smiths in use, so did a couple of sets of fly's whilst waiting for latter to become free, it didn't so 2 sets of cable cross-over, and still not free, so decided to improvise. Put the decline bench into the ATS Glide cable machine, and slung a bar between the two sides, and clipped it in so resting on my chest. Did 6 reps at 220lb, so 100kg, then 4 at 260, 4 again at 300, but could only mange 1 at 340. Keep seeing CNS Overload mentioned in I think GP's journal, so put it on maximum, and set the machine, so it was a few inches below fully extended on my arms. Lifted it up the few inches, and held for 30 secs. Arms were shaking a bit, especially as there is a bit of movement in the cable attachments at end of bar. Felt good, so thought I'd go again, so did another 30secs

Thought about calling it quits, but did no cardio yesterday, as working late tonight, hence me starting work a tad later and getting a session in, so decided to do Tabata Intervals. Was ok on 1st interval of decline push ups, struggled a lot on second though - guess chest a little fried. Then onto BW Sumo Squats, and did 18, 19, 19, 18 in the 4 20sec intervals. First set of spiderman push ups were good, but really struggled on the second set. Reverse lunges were 32, 32, 33 and 34 in the 4 20sec intervals. Supposed to be 2 sets of regular push ups to finish, but only got 10secs into first of them, and had nothing left. Sweating like an absolute P I G pig at this point, so thought it was safe to say I had done enough :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hey Plod,

First of all hats off to you for 1) The effort you are putting into your training and 2) the effort you are also putting into recording it. (I always enjoy reading both Neil and your journals) I'm very much liking the wee analysis you put at the bottom. 

Can I be a pain and ask a few question?

- What is "battle rope"?

- what is "smashed and flossed"?

- is the BPAK style pressing where your hands are out slightly beyond your elbows (further away from your body)?

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

*Answers in Bold * 



tokyofist said:


> Hey Plod,
> 
> First of all hats off to you for 1) The effort you are putting into your training and 2) the effort you are also putting into recording it. (I always enjoy reading both Neil and your journals) I'm very much liking the wee analysis you put at the bottom.
> 
> ...


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Muchos gracias señor.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

This morning

60mins Body Attack - for cardio

60mins Yoga - for flexibilty etc

Got to take the lad up there shortly (has to be adult supervised) so rather than do more cardio, think I might do mobilization work


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Spent around 85 mins doing Mobilization work and warm up

15mins warm up - neck, shoulders, trunk and legs

Rumble Rolled: Upper Back, Lats, Quads, Adductors, IT Bands,

Smash and Flossed: Hams, Lats, Shoulder Rotator Compartment, Traps, and Rear Delts, Knee - Inner Line, Knee - Outer Line

Other: Overhead Banded Distraction, Banded Bully, Triple Bully, Sink Mobilization, Super Rack etc

Air Con playing up big time, as various units out due to leaking over equipment etc, and felt a little too warm doing the above, and so close to driving to other branch. Smiths became free, but needed a pee, so ran downstairs, back up, and Mr. H&S beat me to it, he smiled, I jokingly pulled a grr face at him and laughed. Thought sod it, I'm going the other branch, then he came over, he said, I think I drank too much last night, give me 5, as I know you want it for legs. I said I was only messing, and he said, I know, but it's fine, give me 5, so thought I better stay.

Smiths Squats:

140x5; 180x5; 210x3; 230x3; 240x3; 250x2

Smiths Paused Squats:

125kg(+5) x12; 145(+5) x11; 165(+5) x8(+1)

Bulgarian Smiths Split Squat:

75kg(+5) x8 PB

SLDL:

70kg x12; 90kg x11; 110kg x7

Leg Extension (failure/15 breaths/ failure/ 15 breaths/ failure)

77kg x24 x18 x14

68kg x28 x18 x17

Toe Press (5sec +ve / 10sec hold / 5sec -ve / 10sec hold) drop set:

73x7; 66x8; 59x9; 52x10; 45x10

Leg Curls

87kg x12 x8

Analysis:

Smiths Squats - 140 always feel heavy when I start, and it surprises me that you can do so much more. Usual working up, did the 230 felt fine, 240 felt heavy, but managed 3, and found some thin 5's so managed to get 250 on no problem. 250 felt tad easier than 240, but didn't want to over do it, so did 2 reps.

Smiths Paused Squats - just added 5kg through the range, matched reps in first 2, and added a rep in the third. TBH reckon I could of got more in the first. Glutes were on fire, but still went with the .....

Bulgarian Smiths Split Squat - last week, 70x8 per side, so just added 5kg and matched the reps

SLDL's - thought I'd mix it up a bit with these and GHR's, so can't compare this week, although the GHR's seem to hit the Hams as well

Leg Extn's - style taken from a couple of journals elsewhere, so tried it out.Needed a pee by end, and legs were jelly.......Must of looked real funny, walking out, and down a flight of stairs to get to toilet :lol: Still feeling it, by the time I got back upstairs, but starting to feel reasonable again.

Toe Press - lately been doing normal reps at max weight on horizontal seated leg press machine (134kg) but opted for a change, part inspired by how I've been doing leg extensions previously. So just guessed at a weight to use, so went with 80kg, and did a 5 sec +ve press out (In my head I do the '1 elephant, 2 elephant, 3 elephant.....etc' count in my head, as supposed to be a really good way of counting seconds reasonably accurately), then held it for 10 seconds, a 5 sec negative, and held for 10 secs, before repeating. Really surprised at how effectively these felt in the calves, and lactic acid build up was good. Decided to drop set it down, and towards the last 2 weights, I wasn't expecting much, but for some reason, why left leg was starting to shake towards the end. Definately be working this way for these for a while 

Leg Curls - Thought in my head I possibly hadn't done enough for the Hams, so decided to do some Leg Curls. Last week was 15, 14 and 12. Thought I'd just try and match, but legs felt trashed, and struggled to get the 12 :sad: tried again, and had to force the 8 out, and thought sod it, I've done enough :lol:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Did a few general stretches of the neck and shoulders first.

Then did Overhead banded distraction for a minute each side, then when it came to the reverse one, I got down to my knees so the arm was really pulling back, as my reistance band was tied to the top of a machine, and other end round wrist. Plus I remembered soft tissue is reluctant to change unless it's been under load/stretched for 2 mins+, so held the stretch for that long each side.

Shoulder press machine

100lbs x6 super slow for warm up

Drop set 4 reps x:

200lb; 190; 180; 170; 160; 150; 140; 130; 120; 110

Shrugs Drop sets 10 reps x:

80kgs(2x40); 76; 72; 68; 64; 56; 52; 52(should of been 2x24(48) next, but both sets being used, so 2x26 again); 44

Face Pulls 10 reps x:

70lbs; 80; 90; 100; 90; 90; 90

Side Lying External Rotation 4kgs super slow

3x12

Front Laterals/ Side Laterals Super Set 4kgs super slow

10 & 10; 10 & 10; 10 &10

Snatch Press 24kgs

x12

Analysis:

Thought I'd be kind to the shoulder and take it easy  .....................well.....ish

Thought I'd stay clear of the free weights initially, as any issues, I could drop out of the exercise easier. Went on the shoulder press machine, and did 45kg(100lbs) for 6 really slow reps, but wasn't feeling it. So went with a drop set on it instead, and max on it is 200lbs or 91kg, so did 4 reps, and drop setted all the way down to 110lbs, making 10 different weights.

Shrugs I normally avoid of late, but thought I'd try, and went heavy first in case of problems, and just drop set'd down the DB's. The 24's were missing, so grabbed the 26's again for extra set, then finished on the 22's for 10 different weights in total.

Face Pulls - Normally I go heavy as I can, so decided on a different approach today. Started at 70lbs, and did 10 reps, concentrating on hitting the target muscles, and a pause at the top. Wasn't quite right, so did same at 80, again not quite right, so went to 90, and felt so much better. Went to 100lbs(45kg) and wasn't right again, so 90 was the right number for me. Thus dropped back to 90 and did 3 more sets.

Side Lying External Rotation - these are supposed to work your shoulders with little weight, so stuck with the usual 4kg, as by the time you hit 12 reps you are about done, especially with it being super slow.

Front Laterals / Side Laterals super set - 10 reps to the front, then 10 to the side. Not much weight, but going super slow again, I don't think you need it.

Was going to finish at that, as needed a pee, but ego got the better of me, so did 1 set of snatch press with a 24kg DB. Really needed a pee by then, plus needed to get back work so called time on the session.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

*Yesterday*

The outer tendon on the right knee played me up a bit last night.

Was still a little funny today, so firstly

Smash and flossed the knees on the inner and outer lines.

Voodoo flossed the right knee, by wrapping it up, then doing 5mins on the bike - felt better after :thumb

T-Bar Row

Bar+50 x12; +70 x12; +80 x12; +100 x12; +110 x8

Meadows Row (per side)

Bar +40 x15(+3); +50 x10 (+2); +55 x6(+2); +60 x2

Lat Pull Down (all super slow)

Wide drop set: 36kg x23; 32 x23; 27 x26; 23 x28 = 100 reps in total

Wide behind neck: 32kg x 34(+2)

Wide down to belly button level: 32kg x30(+2)

Normal grip: 41kg x32 (+2) 45kg x 25(+1)

Close Grip : 55kg x25 (0)

Straight Arm: 32kg x 12(0)

Chins

9 & 5

Analysis:

T-Bar - concentrated on getting the form right, so not the heavier weights of previous weeks. Form slipping slightly on 110, so stopped there.

Meadows - added through range, and managed +60 which I think is a PB

Lat Pull Down - all done super slow, and strict form for loads of TUT. Lats felt like they were on fire, and some of the sets had to really fight to make progress, but that's the name of the game, so managed to increase reps on all but the last two.

Chins - struggled last week, and not been doing them like I said I would, but felt a lot stronger when I did the 9, considering the other work I'd done, so happy with that 

Shoulder didn't play me up, plus I was thinking about it earlier, last week, I had to put Voltarol gel on it up to twice a day to manage to get through the week, whereas not used it at all this week, so hopefully things are improving 

Did a little cardio later - 10mins Lateral X, 20mins Watt Bike


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Job got cancelled today, so no work, but woke and felt like shite

Decided to have alonside my normal oats, milk and blueberries, 2 slices of jam on toast to see if it would give me enough energy for the gym

Felt loads better 15/20mins later, so after dropping the lad at school, and the wife at work, up I went.

Foam rolled:

Quads, IT Bands, adductors, upper back, lats

Smash and Flossed:

Traps, lats, glutes, hams, lower back, traps, rear delts

Other:

Overhead banded distraction, banded bully, Super rack etc

Chest Press BPAK style Incline:

64kg x14(+2); 68 x11(+1); 72 x9(+1); 76 x7(+1); 80 x5(+1); 80 failed; 80 x5; 80 x5 (PB for multiple sets at 80) (Battle rope between sets)

Chest Press BPAK style Flat: (aim for 8 reps, hold a chest stretch(CS) for 10secs, then do a further rep, then drop set down)

68kg x8 CS +pr; 64 x7 CS +pr; 60 x7 CS +pr; 56 x8 CS +pr; 52 x8 CS +1; 48 x7 CS +1; 44 x7 CS +pr; 40 x8 CS +1; 36 x8 CS +2; 32 x12 CS +2; 28 x15 CS +2; 24 x18 CS +5

ATS Glide cable decline

220lbs x8(+2); 260lbs x6(+2); 300 x4(0); 340 x2(+1); 360 failed

Overload 400lbs 2 x30 secs

Analysis:

Chest Press BPAK Incline - Added reps to all weights on the way up to 80kg(2x40), and added 1 rep to that weight. Bells only go up to 40kgs, so choice was to either find the oly plate DB handles and make some up (but not sure I trust the clips to hold the weights in place, getting the bells into position with no spotter) or do more at 80. Went with the latter, tried again, and couldn't do it. Music was on shuffle on ipod, and it was a bit lame, so put Nero on, and went again, and managed another 5 reps. Pleased at that, but wanted another set, so went again, and only just managed 4th rep, but dug deep as wanted 3x5 TBH, and managed the 5th rep.

Chest Press BPAK Flat - Started 4kg up on last week, and managed the 8 reps at 68, did the chest stretch, but could only get half way up on the extra rep. Then through the rest of the drop set, I could only get 7 reps out on some of the weights, and those I did, I could only get partial reps out for those, and just worked all the way down to 24kgs(2x12). Not dissapointed at all, as started 4kg up, and still felt like the chest was getting fubar'd so very happy, even without getting those 8 reps, plus I did extra in the Incline, so think I didn't embaress myself :lol:

ATS Glide - Enjoyed these last week, plus I can shift shed loads more weight doing it this way for some reason :think::think: 220 I added 2 reps, and same with 260, 300 I only managed to match last week, so decided I had to improve on 240, and got 2 reps instead of 1. Tried 360 but had nothing. Had about a minutes rest

and went with overload, and max is 400lb, so did that again, and repeated last weeks 2x30secs. Unsure of whether any benefit to doing more or not :think: but overload is overload right?

Tried to do a little post workout cardio in the form of Tabata, but did 20 odd decline push ups in 1st interval, and just tanks were empty half way through 2nd interval. Not bothered, as still think it was a good workout, and I still see it as I progressed, so no worries


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Did a general warm up, then mobilized my shoulders.

I have noticed something with the mobilization work though - an actual negative!!!

Since I've stopped doing the shoulder capsule mobilization, I haven't had the clicking in my shoulder and not been hurting as much

MAYBE I was doing too much mobilization work on them at the same time.

It may of been productive long term, but short time it wasn't.

Yes, got to look at the big picture, but maybe do that exercise a bit further down the line when shoulders have improved a bit generally.

I do believe 'sometimes you got to make things worse, before you can make them better' as that is how I adopted training my back with increased core work to support it. Yes some of the things made my sciatica worse, but things have improved, and my back doesn't play up as much anymore, and I think that is down to improved core strength.

So, will make shoulders a bit stronger first, then re-visit :thumb

Sacked off my Saturday morning Body Attack, just not enjoying it, and hadn't trained arms this week, well directly anyway, although......I'm almost tempted not to train them for a few weeks and see what happens, or on deload week, just train arms every other day to bring them up. Either too much stimulus, or too little, or just my arms don't want to grow :sad:

Bicep Curl Machine: 18kg x12 per side; 23 x6 p/s; 27 x3 p/s (no rest)

EZ Bar Curls: bar +20kg x18; +30 x14; +40 x6; +50 x2

Incline Bicep Curls: 2x14kg x12; 2x18 x10

Hammer Curls alt: 2x14kg x15 p/s; 2x20 x15 p/s; 2x22 x13 p/s; 2x24 x8 p/s

Single DB Raise: 40kg x25; x25 x16

Skull Crushers:: 30kg 2x10

Cable Tricep extn BPAK style: 35lbs x12 reps per side in 5 different positions

Dextrose tablet, plus protein shake, then....

60mins Yoga

Analysis:

Bicep curl machine - did these as a warm up, and started at 18kg, worked the right for 12, then the left, moved the pin to 23kg, and did 6 right, then 6 left, then moved the pin to 27 for 3 right, then 3 left - only rest being to move the pin.

EZ Bar - +20 felt easy enough, and so did +30, +40 felt a bit more like it, and think I should of gone +45 next, but went to +50 and TBH struggled a bit

Incline Bicep curls - done at a steady pace, didn't feel so much out the 14's but 18's were hitting my pecs a bit too much for my liking, so either too much weight or bad form - not sure which, as nobody shown me how to do these, and just something I'm trying.

Hammer Curls - not sure what a good weight is for these, but better than I did 2 weeks ago, as didn't have last weeks info on me.

Single DB Raise - first 25 felt ok, second set, got to 16, and really had to force the next 9 out to get to 15 also. Went again, but failed at 16.

Skull Crushers - my inability to turn my wrists enough always makes these hard for me, plus I always feel I'm not getting my elbows in enough, so just did 2 sets to get a feel for them, as may bring them in for a bit for a change to the norm, and the only way to do that is practise.

Cable Tricep Extn BPAK style - went with the usual 35lbs, and started a good few feet away from the machine, did 12 one arm, then the other, then moved in a bit, and repeat, until standing right in front of machine. Wasn't getting so much out of these, so think next time I need to increase weight now.

From feeling a bit rough first thing, I think I did ok, nothing special, but ok.

Still not sure whether a seperate arms day is good, or actually remembering to tack the bi's onto either shoulders or back, and triceps on with chest is better.

Don't see any progress on arms, so maybe need to experiment around as mentioned earlier in post.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Had to have a slightly shorter session today, as had to work today.

30mins mobilization work/warm up/foam rolling

Leg Press: 100kg 2 x20 TUT

Smiths Squats: 140kg x5; 180 x5; 210 x4(+1); 230 x3; 240 x3; 250 x3(+1)

Split Squats 130kg x10

Leg Extension (one set/15breaths/2nd set/ 15 breaths/3rd set) 77kg x20 x18 x16 (15 breaths) 68kg x20 x18 x18

GHR's 2x12

Toe Press 100kg x6 (5 sec +ve/10 sec static/ 5 sec -ve/ 10 sec static)

30mins CX Worx core work

Analysis:

Smiths was in use, and my right knee was giving me slight grief, so threw me a little, but got onto the seated horizontal leg press. It only goes to 134kg(300lbs) so started off with 2 sets at 100kg done slow for TUT. Then the smiths became free so...................

Smiths Squats - wasn't expecting much because as above, right knee didn't feel quite right, so almost thought I'd end up doing something in the high 100's and do a few sets of. 140 and 180 felt fine, and normally I just go for 3 on 210, but felt ok, so did a 4th, think I could of done more, but wanted to keep something back. 230 felt ok, 240 felt hard, but put 250 on, and just told myself there was no way I wasn't going to progress from last weeks 2 reps, and just went for it. Struggled a tad to get the bar back on the pegs, but managed it in the end. Pretty pleased to have got the 3 given the right knee TBH.

Split squat - added 5kg to last week, but just wasn't feeling them, and when time was tight, I went onto leg extensions.

Leg Extn - as per last week, one set, 15 breaths, then repeat a further two times. Tried to go at a slower cadence to last week, where I felt I just banged the reps out. Did the 3 sets, and took a further 15 breaths whilst moving the peg to 68kgs and went again. Did 20, so aim was 18 to match the 77kg, and I did, and last set, aimed for 16, but dug deeper and forced another 2 reps out to 18. Felt rather wobbly standing up, and bent down to pick up keys and wallet, and felt right funny standing back up again :lol:

GHR's - in improvised style again ( kneeling on bosu ball, and ab roll out for support) and did 2 sets really concentrating on target ing the hams and glutes. Think the knee thing was more the outer tendon, and the GHR's seem to hit it, so just did 2 sets instead of 3.

Toe Press - last week was 80kg then drop set'd down. Really wanted to get the CX Worx in as well, so went to 100kg and did the same style. Think it was a mistake, and should of replicated last week, and thus missed the CX Worx, to hit them right, but ........it does mean I could hit them again mid week.

Overall, felt a little lacking compared to recent leg workouts, but rarely do I need to work on a Sunday, so shouldn't be a problem next week, Unfortunately they've moved the CX an hour earlier, so looks like I'm going to have to skip from now on, which.....it's a shame as do think it's having a positive effect on core strength, and helping with my back in general.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

You've got some strong legs there Plod!

Impressive weights being moved.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Neil R said:


> You've got some strong legs there Plod!
> 
> Impressive weights being moved.


Thanks Neil

Progressing quite nicely at mo, so happy with way things are going

Just struggling to keep my head straight, as upped the food a bit to fuel muscle growth, but hoping I can do so without putting on any BF.......got enough of that lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Got bit on Sunday by a Horsefly and I react badly. Got given some tiger balm from Thailand, and the lass who gave it me, said use that, it's really good, plus if your muscles hurt, use it as well, as it's what the thai boxers use.

So this morning shoulders felt a little sore, along with wrists (wrists I think had something to do with the technique I used for voodoo flossing the elbows), so got the wife to apply to the back of my shoulders, plus across my back where the bar sits for squats as she said it looked a little sore.

Felt alright after a while, so whereas I thought I'd have to swap to training back, I stuck with Shoulders.

Smash and Flossed:

Traps, Lats, and Pecs

Foam Rolled:

Upper back, and lats

Mobilized:

Shoulders

Seated Shoulder Press: 64kg (2x32) x8(+3); 56 x 10(+2); 48 x11(+3); 44 x12; 40 x12

Shrugs: 200 reps drop set - 10 reps each @ 80(2x40)kg; 76; 72; 68; 64; 60; 56; 52; 48; 44; 40; 36; 32; 28; 24; 20; 16; 12; 8; 4

Bent Over Laterals: 36(2x18)kg x12 x12; 24(2x12) x12 TUT

Upright Row: 30kg BB x14; 35 x8; 40 x6

Front fly drop set: 7 reps @ 20(2x10); 16; 12

Arnold Press: 14kg 3 sets of 12 per side

Side Lying External Rotation TUT: 12 reps per side for 3 sets - no rest

Face Pulls: 90lbs 3x12 hold at full contraction

Front Lateral and Side Lateral alt TUT: 2x4kg 10 of each x 3 sets

5+mins stair climber to finish

Analysis:

Seated Shoulder Press - didn't do these last week, but week before, so got 3 extra reps at 64; 2 at 56, and 3 at 48, and decided to throw in a couple of extra sets.

Shrugs - Was struggling to find weights doing the above, so stripped the rack and re-organised, and thought why not. So started at one end of rack, did 10 shrugs, put DB's back, took a side step, grabbed next one, 10 reps, and took repeated all way down the rack - seemed a bit silly with lower weights, but hey ho

Bent Over Laterals - 2 sets at 2x18kg DB's, then decided to drop down to do a TUT set with a pause at full contraction - liked this latter style 

Upright Row - left wrist felt a bit weak, so struggled a tad with grip, well after the above lot anyway :rofl:

Front Fly?? - not a clue what name is, but weights out at shoulder height, and then rotate arms to the front - guess it works the front delts??? done slow for TUT and a pause at front.

Arnold Press - usual 3 sets of 12 - nothing to report here

Side Lying Ex Rotation - as above

Face Pulls - 90lbs seemed to be the right number for me last week, so stuck with that, but made sure I paused at full contraction

FL & SL - not sure why, but.....Raise to front, back down, raise to side and repeat 10 times - did 3 sets


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

9 exercises for shoulders :shocked:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> 9 exercises for shoulders :shocked:


I've not found what works for me yet to be fair on shoulders

Back, got that down to 4

Chest, got that down to 3

Shoulders????? pfft, need t work on that big time


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Bit pushed for time tonight, so got the misses to Tiger Balm my upper back to get some heat into it, before going to the gym.

5mins Lateral X as a general warm up.

Oly bar in use, so had to change order round which I thought would impact on T-Bar Rows and Meadows Rows, but no  .....read on :lol:

Lat Pull Downs: all done slowly for TUT

Wide drop set - 45kg x45; 32 x 45; 27 x45 =135 reps total (last week 36x23; 32x23; 27x26; 23x28 =100rep total)

Wide behind neck - 32kg x40 not to faliure (+6)

Wide down to belly button level - 32kg x40 not to failure (+10)

Normal grip - 41kg x35(+3); 45 x30(+5)

Close grip - none

Straight Arm - 32kg x14(+2)

T-Bar Rows

Bar+50kg x20(+8); +70 x12(0); +80 x12(0); +100 x12(0); 110 x12(+4)

Meadows Rows (per side)

Bar+40kg x20(+5); +50x14(+4); +55 x12(+6); +60 x7(+5); +65 x5(+5) PB

Chins

9; 6; 5; 4; 3 (15breaths between sets)

Analysis

Lat Pull downs: wide - initially I thought I did 100 reps over 4 weight drop set, so thought I'd do it over 3 sets, but did a tad better lol

Wide behind neck - last week was 34, this week, got to 40, and to be honest got fed up, so will up weight next week

Wide down to belly - as above, last week, 30, got to 40..................

Normal grip - again think I could of done more, but starting to lose interest, as pushing 30mins just on the lat pull down

Close grip - because of above, I sacked these off

Straight arm - knew these wouldn't take too long, so did these and added 2 reps.

T-Bar Rows - sod knows why I did 20 @+50kg, so then just did 12 reps as per usual for rest, and added 4 reps to 110kg

Meadows Rows - WTF happened here!!! big improvements through the range, and last week just 2 reps at +60, and this week 7! so went for +65, and got 5!!  thought better leave it there and not push my luck, as it was a PB

Chins - again like last week, felt so much more solid in my upper body, but TBH was a bit bushed here, but last week 9&5, so still improvement

Overall feel like my back has improved shed loads over the last couple of weeks, and extremely pleased with progress 

Considering Monday morning I almost contemplated a deload week, as felt a little rough, I think today and yesterday has proved me right in continuing with training, and not deloading.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Yesterdays Chest session

General warm up for 10mins

Incline Chest Press BPAK style

68kgs(2x34) x16(+5); 72 x10(+3); 76 x10(+3); 80 x8(+3) x8(+3); x5(0); x4(4)

Flat Chest Press BPAK style (aim for 8 reps, 10sec chest stretch(CS) then one more rep)(drop set)

68(2x34) x8 CS +1; 64 x8 CS +pr; 60x8 CS +pr; 56 x8 CS +pr; 52 x8 CS +1; 48 x8 CS +2; 44 x10 CS +2; 40 x8 CS +1; 36 x12 CS +3; 32 x12 CS +3

28 x15 CS +5; 24 x18 CS +5

ATS Glide cable machine decline chest press (bar on chest, press up, then back down)

220lbs x10(+2); 260 x9(+3); 300 x5(+1); 340 x3(+1); 360 x2(+2) PB

Overload 400lbs 2x 30secs

Analysis:

As previously mentioned, felt rough Monday first thing, and seriously considered de-load, so been expecting it to go to pot, but no, great session Tuesday on Shoulders, another great session on Back last night, and well, guess what :lol:

Incline Chest Press BPAK style - Added 5 reps to 68kgs, and was thinking I hope ain't gone too fast out the stable, but no, added 3 to 72, 3 to 76 and 3 to both first 2 sets at 80  Went again, but could only manage 5, so no improvement on last set, so did another and got 4

Flat Chest Press BPAK style - as I failed a few weights with only getting 7 on some of them last week, I stayed at starting weight of 68, and managed to hit all 8 reps but missed the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th extra rep, but it was close, so still see it as an improvement

ATS Glide cable machine decline chest press - decline bench between cables and bar between either side resting on chest, then press up and back down. 220lbs added 2 reps, but think I could of done more, 260lbs added 3, 300 added 1, 340 added 1, and 360 I failed last week, and got 2 reps for 

Finished off with overload at 400lbs for 2 x30 secs


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Bit of cardio this morning, then an arm session this savo.

The actual workout, came from a member on another forum, and I just tried to copy his workout as best I could.

Now 3 things, I've never ever done weighted dips before, I ain't done dips at all for weeks (as there was 3 exercises I've been avoided for a couple of months due to them giving me grief, dips being one of them), and this branch don't have a preacher bench, so had to change EZ Bar preacher curls and just did EZ curls instead.

General warm up for about 10mins, then went and mobilized shoulders - Banded Overhead distraction, again with an External Rotation bias; Banded Bully, Triple Bully, and Super Rack.

Dips:

BW x8 x8

+2.5kg x6; +5kg x5; +7.5kg x5; +10kg x4; +12.5kg x3

EZ Curls:

+20kg x15; +30 x8; +40 x6 - all with a slow cadence

Tricep Extn (kneeling facing away from cable station with elbows on bench, head down) Super Setted w/ Cable Bicep Curls (T-Bar)

100lbs x15 & 100lbs x15

110lbs x12 & 40lbs x16 (6sec +ve & 6sec -ve for TUT)

140lbs x10 & 40lbs x12 (as above)

55lbs(TUT) x12 & 30lbs x12 (as above)

Diverging Pull Down (2 sec hold at bottom)

60lbs x12; 80lbs x9 x7

Incline DB Curl

20kg x6; 12kg x12; 8kg x12

Analysis:

As said as start, I haven't done dips for a while as they aggrevated the tear in the lat/trap area on my left side, so dubious from the onset. Tentatively did a set of BW dips for 8, then went again and got another 8. Sure these will improve over time, so need to stick with these for a while.

One of my goals for this year has been to do weighted dips, but until now, I've never ever even attempted them. I couldn't find the belt to attach the weights to, so had to improvise, and as I had my Rogue Monster Band with me, I larks headed the band around the plate(s) then stopped inside and pulled over my hips, with weights hanging between my legs. Thought no point being a hero, and any weight is an improvement, so started with a 2.5kg, and moved up in 2.5kg increments. I got to 12.5kg and got 3 reps, and wasn't sure I would get anything out of doing less than 3 reps, so went no higher. Ticked off one of my goals, even with nothing special weight wise, but regardless I'm pleased.

No preacher bench at this branch, and did think I could put 2 benches close side by side, but only 1 available, so instead of doing EZ Bar preacher, I just did EZ Bar curls. I did do them at a slow cadence for TUT though.

I hope I got the next exercise right, but put the T-Bar on a cable at the top, and a bench straight across in front of me. Grabbed the bar, knelt down and rested my elbows at the side of the bench furthest away from me, and did a tricep extn, which was then super set'd with T-Bar Bicep curls. I went a tad heavier on the 1st 2 sets, the 3rd was the stack, which would of been 200lbs, but was a little unsure about that, so just went with 140lbs instead.

Diverging pull down - went with a 3 sec +ve, a 2 sec hold at bottom, then a 3 sec -ve for plenty of TUT. Really felt it doing it like this as compared to just weight, and tri's had had enough.

Incline DB Curl - Started with 20's and TBH just felt far too heavy, biceps feeling about had, so just grabbed the 12's which felt about right at this point, did a set slow cadence, and 10's were in use, so just grabbed the 8's and again, slow cadence for 12.

Next time -

Will obviously have more confidence with the weighted dips now I know I can do them, so will work on improving them weekly

Hopefully can nab 2 benches next time, and do the 4 sets (2 wide, 2 narrow) of Preacher curls

If I can push myself harder on the dips, then I won't need the stimulus on the Tricep extn as much

Start lower on Incline DB's and then progress, as ego took over too much this week.

Overall - well, achieved the goal of weighted dips, so got to be pleased with that, and to think just over 12 months ago, I couldn't do dips with less than 54kgs of assistance, so a big improvement. Would be nice to get the numbers up on the BW and the weighted ones, but I'm sure it will all come, and I do think the extra strength I've gained in my upper body of late has played a part in me achieving this today.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Legs today

Woke up with m back hurting (although if it gets cold, it seems to do that) and the outer tendon in m right knee hurting again.

Tiger Balm'd my back and the tendon.

Back felt loads better with the heat generated, but tendon still not the best.

Wanted to nab the Smiths before anybody else, so a quick 5mins warm up, followed by an overhead banded distraction for the shoulders, but what I do is sink into a deep squat to generate more force through the shoulder joint, so did a minute each side. Then did extra warm up sets.

Smiths Squats

Bar x20; 40kg x5; 90 x5; 140 x5; 180 x5; 210 x5(+1); 230 x5(+2); 240 x5(+2); 250 x3

Paused Squats

130 x8

Leg Extn.

77kg (as last weeks style but with just 12 breaths between sets) 5 x12; 1x6

64kg (as above, but 10 breaths between sets) x24, x14, x12

SLDL

80kg x16; x14; x12

Toe Press (5sec +ve/10sec hold/5sec -ve/10sec hold)

80kg 2 sets

CX Worx (core work) 30mins

Analysis:

Smiths Squats - felt bloody hard, plus tried a different brand of pre workout - I only use one 2 or 3 times a week - and tried 'The Curse' which a few have been raving about at our gym. Felt like I got zilch from it, just sweated a bit more. Due to the tendon I was cautious, so did more warm up sets, then added a rep at 210, 2 reps at 230, 2 at 240, and nothing at 250. Guess it's still progression, but would of liked an extra rep at 250, would of made a big difference mentally.

Paused Squats - had it in my head, that paused wouldn't be good for the tendon, so tentatively did a set of 8 at 130kg, but wasn't entirely happy, so thought it wiser not to do anymore.

Leg Extn - tried to do a 3sec +ve and a 3 sec -ve cadence and go to 12 on the 1st set and thought it wise to stop there with the tendon. As I think I recover quite quickly, I took just 12 breaths instead of the 15, and went again, and rather than drop a weight, I thought I'd aim for 6 sets instead. However on the 6th set, got to 6, and tendon wasn't happy so stopped. Stood up, but jegs weren't jelly like last week, so got back on, dropped to 64kg and tried to go a bit slower, but with only 10 breaths between sets. Managed 20, had 10 breaths, but could only manage 14, again 10 breaths, and did 12. Shortened recovery did have an impact on reps, plus when I stood up, felt a little more wobbly :lol:

SLDL's - wanted something for the hammies that I could control easier for the tendon, so slowly did SLDL's with just 80kg, and dropped in with a guy doing deadlifts - I was going to go higher, but he only wanted 80kg, and I thought, yeah probably wiser with the tendon, so just worked with what I had, plus short rest periods, with dropping in with him.

Toe Press - was a little unsure, but went with it at 80kg, but had a young lass chat to me during first set, then an instructor chat to me during the second, so whilst I was still mentally counting the cadence, I lost track of the reps.

Overall - given the tendon, I think I did ok, and suprised myself with the Smiths squats in what I achieved. Yes a little dissapointed not to get that extra rep at 250, but given the extra reps on the way up there, I think I can still say it's progression 

The rest, well, was better to play safe me thinks, but going to voodoo floss it somehow this savo. I did it a week or so back, but just wore the band around the knee and did some cycling, but need to investigate a better way of doing it, as I do a more elaborate routine for the elbows, and that works


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Didn't feel too good Monday but as its always a day off for me I wasn't too bothered.

Still wasn't 100% yesterday but felt better.

Did a general warm up then a couple of sets of shoulder press for warm up.

Grabbed the 2x32's which I got 8 reps for last week and failed.

Tried twice more and failed again.

Tried the 2x30's failed them

Tried the 2x28's and managed 9 reps.

Decided at that point I was still ill and without the strength it was pointless and maybe it would be ideal to take the week off as a deload.

Have cancelled all classes - CX, Pilates, Attack - although Yoga is still in place at present but may cancel that as well.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

32kg db was for warm up ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

London1976 said:


> 32kg db was for warm up ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've read Plod's post to mean he did the warm up then the 32s were for the working set, which he failed on.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thought so

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> I've read Plod's post to mean he did the warm up then the 32s were for the working set, which he failed on.


Correct

Warmed up with 2x22's one set standing, one set seated


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Last night:

Voodoo flossed the tendon in the right knee

Today:

Had planned on same as last night, but went with some light cardio trying to get some blood flow into the legs to see if that would compliment the voodoo flossing.

Followed that up with Yoga, but missed out the odd move if I thought the tendon would play up.

As Tuesday as a non day, I've had 7 days off weight training properly, and as I'm feeling a lot better, I think tomorrow may be the day to start back on it.

Sunday is usually my leg day, but wondering if I should miss that out to play safe and train something else instead.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Bit of a weird one.

All things being equal, I could have confidence in my perspective of today's training, but I haven't.

I have no idea of whether, I'm still not 100%, you aren't supposed to be as strong the first time back in after a week off, or what I did yesterday had a bearing on today's performance

I've often said to people I think my best performance comes on a Sunday due to the extra calories consumed on Cheat day (Saturday)

However as I'm now unsure of the validity of a cheat day, I didn't pack in loads of extra calories as I'd normally do, so now confused at to whether I did alright, or not bad.

Not to say it wasn't good, but I just can't correlate as to it's validity in the grand scheme of things

Here goes...........

Spent approx 55mins warming up with foam rolling, smash and flossing, and mobilization work.

Last week, tried a new pre-workout (I only use maybe 2 a week) being 'The Curse' and didn't feel like it gave me anything extra. Bought a sample pack of C4 the other day (sample packs were cheaper per serving than buying a pack - go figure ?(bought 10 a few weeks back)) and was in 2 minds as to whether to take the C4 or increase the dose of 'The Curse'. Thought I've bought it, so it's got to be used, so doubled the dose.

Smiths Squats

140 x5; 180 x5; 210 x5; 230 x5; 240 x3

Smiths Paused Squats

90 x12; 120 x6

Bulgarian split squat

40x6 per side

Leg Extensions (failure/10 breaths/failure/10breaths etc)

82kg x20; x16; x12; x12; x10; x6

Toe Press (5sec +ve/10 sec hold/5sec -ve/10sec hold)

80kg x10; 73 x10; 66 x10; 59 x6

CX Worx 30mins (core work)

Analysis:

Smiths Squats - don't think I had the confidence in the tendon in the right leg, so instead of just psyching myself up into 'just doing it', it was in back of the mind, and as they say 'fear is the mind killer'. 230 felt harder than previous, 240 well, it was a real struggle, but as previous outlined, as to the cause..........

Smiths Paused Squats - again, tendon in back of mind, so went lot lower than normal to test it, and just went deeper, and made sure I held for good 2 secs. Felt ok, on them, so went to 120 (still lower than I usually start at) and did 6, but thought best not to push my luck.

Bulgarian split - just a tester, so went lower than normal, and just did 6 per side - felt ok, but as above, not pushing my luck.

Leg Extn's - as I didn't make the grade in squats, I thought let's up the game with these. As per style of late, but down to just 10 breaths between sets. Added 5kg to usual, and repped to 20, 10 breaths, then 16, 10breaths, then 12, at this point I thought if I do 6 sets, by the 6th I won't do any :lol: , but after 10breaths, got 12 again, thought better get 8 on next, but got 10, but by 6th set, it hit me, and could only manage 6. Got up and legs were like jelly :lol: , went to walk away, and had to sit back down for a minute :lol: .

Toe Press - at little unsure with the tendon, but thought I'd give it a go, so was aiming for 10reps working down from 80kg, but ran out of time as wanted to get to CX.

Didn't directly aim for any ham work in case of the tendon, so decided to avoid GHR, curls and SLDL's this week, but doesn't feel too bad at mo.

So there you have it, as I don't usually uitlise a deload week normally, I have no idea whether first session back is more of an intro back in, and then start to get stronger again or what, but think the lower cheat day played a part.

As to the cheat day.....well......my body seems at a complete reluctance to drop anymore BF, whether that means I have x amount of BF in weight terms as opposed to %, then maybe I'm just better off keeping cheat day high, and aim to increase muscle mass, and that x amount of BF if it stays the same means in relative terms a lower % I don't know

Choices are then to accept that on a Sunday, I won't give the same performance as usual, but there 'might' be a chance that my body 'will' give up more BF. Or, go for performance and the cheat, and accept the x amount of BF, and maybe, just maybe, the extra muscle mass will burn some of this fat off.

To be truthful, felt bloody weird yesterday not cheating as much, and now it's in the back of my head I'm more likely to slip up in the week because of it


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

U were ill last week..

A deload week doesn't set u back.

Sunday being a second day off means ur stronger.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I'll put this into 2 posts - skip this first bit, if you just want the training part of the day.

Had a convo with a competitor who has suggested a few things diet wise for me, mainly structuring carbs around workouts.

Got up at 4am, ready to out on the road for 5am to Hebburn

Had my usual 80g oats, 30g blueberries, and 400ml semi skimmed milk as meal 1, as at that time I didn't even think about it

Just over 3hrs to drive the 200miles there, and went for my usual meal 2, of oats, blueberries and protein, and thought what am I doing!

Had my usual meal 4 (tuna, egg whites, EVOO) as meal 2 instead. Loaded up for 30mins with 77 boxes.

Drove to Lutterworth to drop off, and had my meal 3 - turkey and veg

Drove back to Hinckley, got changed, and then headed to the gym to train (details in next post)

Trained, then had my usual meal 2 as PWO

Currently having home made burgers and beetroot for tea

Tomorrow I have no work first thing, so one oats based meal, train, and oats and protein as PWO

Thus structuring carbs around workouts


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Shoulders today

As I'm unaccustomed to having a deload week, I wasn't sure whether to hit hard, or build up this week, so decided to play safe, and used the shoulder press machine at first to gauge strength.

5mins general warm up - stretches etc

Shoulder Press machine

27kg x10 warm up; 64kg x8;

91kg x6 (10breaths); 86kg x6 (10breaths); 82kg x6 (10breaths); 77kg x6 (10breaths); 72kg x6 (10breaths); 67kg x6 (10breaths); 61kg x6 (10breaths); 56kg x6

(10breaths); 50kg x6 (5breaths); 45kg x6 (5breaths); 41kg x6 (5breaths); 36kg x6 (4breaths); 32kg x6 (4breaths); 27kg x6 (3breaths); 22kg x6 (3breaths); 18kg x6 (3breaths); 14kg x6

Shrug drop set

80kg x10; 76 x10; 72 x10; 68 x10; 64 x10; 60 x10; 56 x10; 52 x10; 48 x10; 44 x10; 40 x10; 36 x10; 32 x10; 28 x10; 24 x10; 20 x10; 16 x10; 12 x10; 8 x10; 4 x10

Face Pulls

90lbs 3x12

Side laterals

2 sets TUT

Analysis:

As had another job to Derby at 3pm, I didn't have time to do my full warm up, so did a general warm up, then a set of 10reps at 27kg but TUT to warm up on the shoulder press machine. As I said above, have no idea if you are supposed to break back into it, and on FB Lancashire Rose said use this week to ease back into it, so stayed on the machine. As a gauge of strength, chose 64kg and did 8 reps ( which is what I did 2 weeks ago with DB's) Now choosing inspiration from leg extn's I did yesterday I decided to not go to failure, but do a drop set with limited rest periods, so chose 10 breaths as the rest. Worked down the machine, and when it got a bit easier, I reduced the amount of breaths to make it harder.

Rearranged the DB rack so in descending order, and went with the style of shrugs I did 2 weeks ago. 2x40's, 10 shrugs, side stepped, grabbed the 2x38's. 10 shrugs, side stepped, and so on and so on, until I got all the way down to the 2x2's, but the lower I got down the weights, the longer I held the shrug at the top.

Usual face pulls at 90lbs, then finished with 2 sets of side laterals done super slow for plenty of TUT.

Needed to get back work at this point to go Derby, so called it quits there.

Think strength is feeling better, so undecided as to whether to do next workout i.e. Back ala 2 weeks ago, or go for TUT with static holds at full contraction.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

A deload should allow u to carry on with the next increment.. Getting ill usually means dropping back a few increments..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> A deload should allow u to carry on with the next increment.. Getting ill usually means dropping back a few increments..


Fair enough, at least I'll now what to expect next time I deload :thumb


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Knew I had no work this morning, well nothing urgent, just some bookwork (accounts/invoicing etc), so decided I would do a session after dropping the lad at school, and the misses at work.

As such, I had 82g oats (should of been 80, but couldn't be arsed to get 2g out ) 30g blueberries, 400ml semi skimmed milk.

60mins of mobilization work

Foam rolled:

Upper back; Lats; obliques; quads; IT Bands; adductors

Smash and Flossed:

Hams; glutes; Traps; Lats; pecs

Other:

Overhead banded distraction; same with external rotation; Super Rack; Banded Bully; Triple Bully

T-Bar Rows:

Bar +50kg x20 (0); +70 x12(0); +80 x12(0); +100 x12(0); +110x12(0); +115 x7 PB

Meadows Rowsper side)

Bar +40kg x22(+2); +50 x15(+1); +55 x14(+2); +60 x10(+3); +65 x7(+2); +70 x4(+4) PB

Lat Pull Downs (TUT)

Wide - 45x12; 72x7

Wide Behind neck - 36x12; 41x12

Wide down to belly button - 36x12; 41x12

Straight Arm 32kg x14(0)

Chins

10; 7; 6; 7 (last time 9/6/4/3)

5mins stepper

Foam rolled Back

15mins treadmill (weighted)

Analysis:

T-Bar rows - wasn't interested in adding reps to the first sets, as still unsure of strength, plus I was trying harder to make sure I was bent over enough, rather than adding. Got to 110, and by this point had equaled 2 weeks ago, so thought, well I can't be that ill still, so went for bar+115kg(135) and got 7reps for a PB (I have gone heavier, but form was off, so I'll count this as PB not them). I also did a battle rope, and 10 forward shoulder rolls, followed by 10 backwards as my rest between sets.

Meadows Rows - bit more confident, so added reps throughout the range. Previous best was bar+65kg(85) for 5 reps, got 7, so thought why not, and went to bar+70, and got 4 reps per side for a PB 

Lat Pull Down - had a little niggle in left shoulder on first set, so didn't push myself too hard and went for TUT, but to be honest I'm losing interest in Lat Pull Downs for some reason - maybe seemed daunting as last time spent 30mins just doing them and got bored, so think that was in back of mind. Anyway, after the T-bar and Meadows, it seemed a comedown anyway :lol: so maybe do them first as a warm up

Chins - Just aimed to beat 2 weeks ago, so got 10(+1); then 7(+1); then 6(+2); then thought it would of been nice to have got 30 in 4 sets, so dug deep, and got 7 on the last one to make the 30 

Bit congested still this morning and had a cold/flu tablet before leaving, and cleared me up nasal wise, but had banging headache throughout the rows. However, I think it's clear to see strength is definately returning

Did 5mins on the stepper to finish (or so I thought), then foam rolled the back.

Put on my rucksack containing all my gear and thought, hey this is like having a weighted vest

So onto the treadmill at 3mph - 150secs at incline 15, 150secs incline 12, 150secs incline 9, 150secs incline 6, 150secs incline 3, 150 secs incline 0.5 but put the speed up to 4mph.

Had a dextrose tablet, then consumed 82g oats (yep, went 2g over again, what am I like), 30g blueberries and scoop of whey

Beginning to think the big problem area of my lower stomach is mostly loose skin from losing the 10stone, with 12" from the chest, and 16" from the belly, and it's congregating there, as I noticed in the mirror the transition area between my obliques and the rectus abs seemed more defined, but the area of the lower stomach isn't changing much. The area directly below the belly button isn't so bad, but have two like pouches either side where the excess skin has accumalated. As elasticity is key, and I bought a big bottle of E45 as I seem to get dry skin on the forearms and hands a lot, I've started to rub that into the area - it might work, it might not, but as with a lot of things, it's worth a punt


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Plod, if you don't mind me asking... How long ago did you lose 10 stone?

Hats off to you by the way... That's an amazing amount of weight to lose.

We're you always a bodybuilder/weight lifter?

Or did that come after the weight loss?

Just interested. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

tokyofist said:


> Plod, if you don't mind me asking... How long ago did you lose 10 stone?
> 
> Hats off to you by the way... That's an amazing amount of weight to lose.
> 
> ...


Ask away my friend :lol:

Started Jan '12, and by Oct '12 had lost 8 stone

Oct '12 to April '13 put back on a stone back on trying to put muscle on

April '13 to Dec '13 lost 3.5 stone, to put me at 10.5stone total loss

Jan '14 to July '14 stablilised at 10stone loss, but more of a recomposition phase

July '14 to present, sitting approx 3kgs heavier, but pretty confident most of it is muscle, as just seemed to have had a surge in growth and strength of late.

Did one weights session back in school - had a vertical leg press going up to 110kgs, and I did that easy, so got 2 other lads to sit on the machine and did that easy also. Got caught before I could get anyone else to sit on it :lol:

Went for a session in a gym in my early 20's and just felt totally intimidated and it just put me off big time

So, that was it for about 20 years.

I will admit I haven't trained wisely in the past, as this current growth spurt has proven (or that is how I interpret it, as a natty, I should of experienced growth like I have of late, unless I was a newb, so to me that says I just wasn't providing enough, or rather, the correct style of stimilus to my muscles)

In hindsight, I should of put more effort into the weight training side of things, and anybody new, that's what I encourage them to do, but at the time all I wanted was to get fitter and lose weight so I'd be there for the family. Past events i.e being totally intimidated, had put me off the weights side of things, but at the time, I never realised how much enjoyment I'd get out of it


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Plod said:


> Ask away my friend :lol:
> 
> Started Jan '12, and by Oct '12 had lost 8 stone
> 
> ...


Wow. That's a success story if ever I saw one. Very inspirational. 

Weight loss. Check

Strength gains. Check

Respects body with loads of mobilisation and warmup exercises. Check (I'm incredibly guilty of shunning even a basic warmup from time to time, so it's educational for me to read about your routines)

Anyway. That's enough praise for one day. As you were.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

:lol: Thanks 

Last time I got injured was because I failed to warm up properly, so always keen to make sure I do it well.

Trained 3 days on the trot, so making sure I take the day off today as I think I need the rest, but think after a week off, I got away with it.

Plus not got to be at work till 10.30 tomorrow, so will go in for 8, do an hours mobilization, train chest for an hour, then head to work.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Changed back to Pro-6 for my pre bedtime meal

Never felt right eating before bed, but a protein shake I have no problem with.

Work has picked up slightly, so gone from some cheap whey prior to bed, to Pro-6 to give me a time release instead.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Trained chest this morning

Slightly disappointed with the session, but couple of things. One may have played a part, one definitely did.

Even now, I have a feeling in my back that I'm unsure of, but taking a punt, I'd say I have DOMS in my back. Unsure of whether that effected me, but what did, was I went bed late and struggled to get to sleep. One of those days where I was dead tired but forced myself to stay awake a bit longer and then went passed being tired.

45mins warm up/mobilization, including voodoo flossing the tendon in the right knee, which involved wrapping 3 times, and then getting under the bar on the Smiths, and going as deep as I possibly could with a squat slowly a number of times.

Incline Chest Press BPAK style

68kgs(2x34) x12(-2); 72 x12(+1); 76 x10(0); 80 x7(-1); 80 x8(0); 80 x5(0); 80 failed 4 times

Flat Chest Press BPAK style (aim for 8 reps, hold a chest stretch (CS) for 10secs, then 1 more rep)

68 x8 CS +pr(part rep); 64 x8 CS +pr; 60 x8 CS +pr; 56 x7(-1) CS +pr; 52 x8 CS +1; 48 x8 CS +2; 44 x10 CS +2; 40 x8 CS +1; 36 x8 CS +1

(slower) 32 x8 CS +3; 32 x12 CS +3; 32 x8 CS +3

ATS Glide Decline Cable Chest Press

220lbs x9(-1); 260 x3(-6); Overload 340lbs x45secs hold

Analysis

Incline Chest Press BPAK style - might have gone a bit too slow on the 68kg, but as the name of the game is TUT, it may be just a case of 6, and half a dozen.

2x36, I got an extra rep, so was happier, 2x38 I matched 2 weeks ago, then 2x40, first set, dropped a rep, thought not having that, and got 8 to match 2 weeks ago, same with next set with getting 5. Last set needed 4, but could only get a part rep, well truth be told, could get it on right side, but left was lacking, and tried 4 times in total, but just lacking in the left side each time :sad:

Flat Chest Press BPAK style - tried to emulate 2 weeks ago, but dropped 1 rep at 56(2x28). I got down to the 32(2x16) and slowed it right down, concentrating mainly on stretching the pec at the bottom of the movement. 14's were out, so stayed with the 16's for 3 sets total, and at a push I'd almost say I got more out of those than all the previous, or so it felt.

ATS Glide - just lacked strength, and really struggled TBH, and although dropped 1 rep at 220lbs, I dropped 6 at 260, so didn't see the point in carrying on. I went with the overload, but dropped back from 400lbs down to 340.

Overall - I was told that a deload week means you drop back a tad, but that means you then work back up and past your previous best. So a step back to take a few steps forward. Don't know if that's true, as I'm not used to employing this technique, but guess I was expecting good things after I hit PB's on Tuesday when training back. Maybe if I had got some proper sleep, then maybe so, but it's my own fault, and should of gone sleep when I felt tired instead of forcing myself to stay up longer. After all, rest is king right? Who's to say, but maybe if I had rested properly, then I might have hit PB's today, I might not, it's all conjecture. Proof in the pudding will be next week 

Almost felt like I had run out of energy by the time I came to the decline, but guess it had been over 2.5hrs since I had had my 80g oats, milk, and 30g blueberries, and maybe that wasn't enough energy to get me through the workout??

Anyway, it's all guess work, as to reasons why and such, but onwards and upwards


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Maybe not that bad a chest session as have DOMS in the chest

And the back still has it as well.

Or maybe its just having a week off and my body isn't used to it. Mmmm


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Plod

I find that when I take a week off DOMS is worse the following week. I noticed you didn't quite take a full week, looked to me like 6 days with a day when you attempted some shoulder lifts. I'm not being pendantic, just keeping an eye on you! Would also be a reason why you'd DOM for chest but not for legs because I don't think you missed a leg work out?

In athletics when we took a week out we'd go from 40-50 miles a week including some double training(that's 2 sessions a day) and 3 speed sessions, to just 3 mile jogs every day or every other day covering 9-18 miles for the week and would take out all other training(I was swimming, cycling and lifting weights a couple of times a week on top of the 40-50miles). This reduction allowed the body to recover but you had to be really strict for that week. Don't think I altered my diet for that week either, just kept it pretty much the same. If you've been training hard for months on end then one week shouldn't make much difference.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, you're right.

I trained legs on the Sunday, 'attempted' shoulder pressing on the Tuesday, but as strength wasn't there, I walked back out. I had intended to start back the following Monday or Tuesday, but as I was feeling a lot better, I went back on the Sunday. Maybe I should of left it another day so the legs were rested a bit longer, but 'maybe' I was a little too impatient to get back into training.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Did a lifting workshop yesterday. Spaces for 15, and only me turned up - WTF

Their loss, and as it was only a 30min thing, it worked out so much better as I had 1-2-1

Did SLDL's and was good.

Deadlifts, I was dropping my head too much. Picked my head up, chest opened, and shoulders went back, and felt so much better about them, as I've been paranoid about hurting the shoulders. Both were done with just 60kg, but was working with form after all, and I wasn't after an actual workout.

Squats - realise that when I do Smiths squats I need to focus more on set up, for when I did freeweight squats, I found it was more critical to get my foot positioning correct to be able to get proper depth. Whether I do Smiths, or free weight will depend on which branch I get to as need to go to the next town for free weight. All depends on whether got to take misses to the local one or not. Think I might try and alternate here and there, as need to build back up with proper ones, and yet with the Smiths can still shift some weight.

Followed that up by a TRX workshop - did some rows, which given a 108+kg bodyweight would still be very useful. Also some chest press, and chest fly's. The latter very interesting with my bodyweight, and believe something I wouldn't even attempt a couple of months back, so definately think I'm stronger.

Probably hasn't helped with recovery in general, but my confidence on deadlifts and squats has increased, so something I'm prepared to accept.

Weight this morning 108.5kgs

Had sat at 106.3kgs for majority of the year, then post holiday and change in routine I've gone up 3kgs.

Feel like my chest, shoulders and back has grown more in the last couple of months, than in all the time I've been doing this, so was pretty confident that most of it was muscle. I think I mentioned a few days back that I thought my adams apple seemed more pronounced, that was thinking BF was dropping again.

After taking some advice from a competitor, I've changed to focusing carbs around workouts, and genuinely feel better for it.

Slipped up wednesday as already had meals prepped, and had some carbs when not having any training planned, and noticed I felt more tired afterwards, and also feel like I have more energy when eating pro/fat meals.

I therefore think I need to incorporate more pro/fat meals into diet. Done shopping this morning, and bought extra eggs, and extra mince for the week to help with that.

This morning I've done

60min Body Attack class for cardio

60min Yoga class for flexibility etc

Tendon didn't feel too bad yesterday, but when I woke it didn't feel so good. Tiger Balm'd it when I first got up, and reapplied prior to the first class.

Got through no problem, although did take the odd lower option in the first class, to avoid risking making it any worse.

Going to see if the lad wants to go up this savo, and if he does, then I will voodoo floss the right knee again, and have thought of a way of working it better, but need someone else to twist my lower leg for me. Could do it hanging upside down from something to work how I would for elbows, but don't have anything to hand to do that, so getting someone to work my lower leg through a twisting motion seems the next logical step.

Don't know if I mentioned, but ordered myself a hammer grip lat pull down attachment, so waiting for that to turn up from 'The Strength Shop'

Ordered a carabiner to use with it Thursday night, and on my doorstep this moning.

Also ordered a case of Tiger Balm for just £17 delivered, as I think it works wonders for the muscles.

**Edit**

I know that there is plenty more to learn regarding squats and deadlifts, as it was just a PT instructing me, but like I say, it's increased my confidence considerably.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Video critique repeat... The more u watch the more you get ur eye in to know what ur seeing...

Why not stuck ur diet up on here...


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Video critique repeat... The more u watch the more you get ur eye in to know what ur seeing...
> 
> Why not stuck ur diet up on here...


I started videoing at the request of my online coach and I am completely converted - I now video and watch back in my recovery time or whilst setting up next one to see how I'm doing. I don't do it on every set or every workout but proving invaluable. Sometimes I do it with my smartphone, sometimes take my digi camera and just prop it on a shelf/rack/whatever.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Why not stuck ur diet up on here...


Still making changes to the diet but at present.

Will vary depending on what time of day I train, according to when I have work to do i.e late job, then will train first thing(ish)

Training first thing:

0715 80g Oats, 30g blueberries, 400ml semi skimmed milk

Train 0800 -1000 (including any mobilization work)

1000 PWO - 80g Oats, 30g blueberries, scoop of whey

1230 - (depends on day, but usually some form of meat and some veg)

1330 - chili powder and pepper (for taste) 15ml EVOO, 185 tuna in brine (135g drained), 4 egg whites

1830 - (depends on day i.e Monday = Extreme Burgers, Beetroot, mushrooms)

2200 - Pro-6

Training mid day

0715 - 2 whole eggs/4 egg white omelette, 100g spinach

1000 - chili powder, pepper, 15ml EVOO, 185g Tuna in brine (135g drained)

1230 - (depends on day, but usually meat + veg i.e monday 90g Turkey, green beans, carrots, brocolli)

1300 - 1500 train

1500 - PWO - 80 oats, 30g blueberries, scoop of whey

1830 - (depends on day - at least twice a week = 250g chicken, 100g rice, salad)

2200 - Pro-6

Training in evening

0715 - 2 whole eggs/4egg white omelette, 100g spinach

1000 - chili/pepper, 15ml EVOO, 185 Tuna, 4 egg whites

1230 - (depends on day - Thursday and Friday= 175g mince, + courgettes, carrots, leeks

1500 - need to sort something here, as previously was having the 80g oats, 30g blueberries twice a day, one with milk (was worried not getting enough calcium) and another with scoop of whey

1830 - depends on day as with above

1900 - train

2030/2100 - scoop of whey, dextrose tablet

2200/2230 - pro-6

As I said, still a work in progress, as I've been previously having the oats a lot (oo er misses) basically on a cost basis. I can still do that when training early, or mid day, but can no longer use that when training later, either immediately after work, or after meal 5


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

60+mins Mobilization work

Foam rolled:

Back; Quads; IT Bands; Adductors

Smash and Flossed:

Back; Shoulders(traps and rear delts); Hams; Lats

Other:

Overhead banded distraction; again with external rotation; Super Rack

Got my usual young lady to do the 'bully' on me - got my hand as far up my back as possible, then she took over, and as such got it up a lot further than usual. Repeat for other side.

Then I extended an arm back, then she took over and forced my arm further up. Felt painful as fcuk, but did a few shoulder shrugs and felt great, then repeat for other side. One particular bloke was giving me and her some very dirty looks (jealous I reckon :lol: )

Smiths Squats:

140kg x8; 180 x5; 210 x5; 230 x3; 240 x3; 250 x2

Smiths Paused Squats:

140kg x12; 160 x12; 180 x10 PB

Smiths Bulgarian Split Squats:

80kg x8 per side PB

Leg Extension - failure, 10 breaths, repeat

82kg x 22(+2); x18(+2); x14(+2); x14(+2); x12(+2); x15(+9) PB

SLDL:

90kg x12; 110 x12; 130 x3

Toe Press drop set: (5 +ve/10 hold/5 -ve/10hold)

80kg x10(+2); 73 x9(+2); 66 x10(+2); 59 x11(+2); 52 x12(+2); 45 x14(+2)

Analysis:

Smiths Squats - 140's felt easy, 180 fine, 210 fine, 230 a bit harder, 240 felt very hard, and 250 really had to force out the second rep - however, had it in my head I only needed 2 reps, when in reality I needed 3, and I think if I told myself I needed 3, I reckon I could of psyched myself up into it, and this had the confidence to do it.

Smiths Paused Squats - Supposed to have started at 130, but checked and I had 140, was going to change, but my young lady who comes to motivate me said just do it Biff(one of my other nicknames) so did 140 for 12. 160 I really had to dig deep as she said I had to get 12, so.....I did lol. Went to 180 and she said I will be happy with 10, and first 5 not bad, but from then on, I don't think I've ever dug so deep before, but no way I wasn't doing the 10. Collapsed on the floor afterwards gasping for air. But......did mean a PB on end weight, and overall.

Smiths Bulgarian Split Squats - think last time I did 75 for 8, but she said 80, so.....I did, which meant another PB (a guy said to me after, that looked hard, I said well after all the rest it felt like it, he then told me about his wife used to be a Power Lifter and had a 230kg Squat and similar Deadlift, and came 2nd in the world or something back in the 80's but had a poor bench (relatively) as she had weak arms. Going to have a google in a bit, but sure he said her name was Beverley Martin)

Leg Extn's - loving the current style, and again instead of 15breaths, I reduced to 10 like I did last time. Got 2 extra on first set, so told myself that was the target, so added 2 reps up to set 5, then on set 6, I just went hell for leather, and instead of the 6 I got last time, I got 15! with the last 3 being a real grind. So a PB overall for the exercise

SLDL's - 90 felt good, the 110's a fair bit harder, but the 130's I had run out of energy and had nothing left after the 3rd rep.

Toe Press - went with the drop set approach I adopted the other week, and started at 80 and worked down. The rep consisted of counting to 5 to press the toes out, hold for 10, a 5 count to drop back until a good stretch on the calfs, then hold for 10 and repeat. First weight I got 2 extra reps, so just told myself that was the target, and managed that through the weights.

Overall:

I might Rose is right and I have balls'd up on deload week - I didn't actually rest the legs did I  I trained the Sunday, had Monday off, Tuesday was the day I couldn't do nothing so decided to have the week off, then went back on the Sunday as I just felt loads better after being ill all week. Therefore whilst I had 7 days off (if you don't count the aborted session on Tuesday) and rested all other body parts, I surely should of missed a leg session like everything else. Last week only went to 240 for 3, whereas today I also did 250 for 2. However 2 weeks ago I got 250 for 3 (however that day I did 2 warm up sets, and 3 less reps at 140, so don't know if that helped?) so didn't feel like I've progressed on the normal squats. Although I reckon if I had had the confidence in my head, and told myself to get 3, I reckon I would of. I did progress on the paused squats, and felt destroyed for the want of a better word, as just fell on the floor after racking the weight gasping for air. Just felt brutal. Think with the SLDL's I will drop back down and focus more on 'feel' than just weight TBH, as was too heavy to get a mind/muscle connection I believe.

Didn't do the post leg workout core work with CX Worx this week, as I had asked someone to tell me when they had finished on the Smiths, and he didn't and someone else jumped on, so started 15ish mins later than I'd of liked, and thought I ain't cutting short legs to do it.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I didn't say you ballsed up, I was clarifying and 5 or 6 days is still time off and big reduction in load and stress on body. Legs is one workout I don't like missing, because I'm usually crippled the following week when I do them again!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> I didn't say you ballsed up, I was clarifying and 5 or 6 days is still time off and big reduction in load and stress on body. Legs is one workout I don't like missing, because I'm usually crippled the following week when I do them again!


I phrased it wrong

I meant you were right about me not doing the deload quite right

And....I did balls up lol


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Diet is difficult to say because I'm not used to amounts men eat, and you have so many "depends on the day" meals (like two a day) which seem to vary massively in amounts. I'm not saying eat the same every day, but sometimes for ease of consistency you can work out amounts of different meats (mince, chicken, egg whites, fish), and amounts of carb sources such as rice, potato, pasta to be combined to give similar amounts of carbs and proteins at the changeable 'depending on the day' meals.

I'm hoping Cal comes back and has a look, then I can look and learn!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I'll have a go after work..

Thing that sticks out..

2 1/2 into training n feeling out of energy...

I'll try n be gentle plod..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

To elaborate

Sunday with we have Turkey and veg at around 6pm - The Turkey is steaks at 375g - I portion out 4 ways. One for me, one for misses, one for lad, and one goes into a tub for Monday along with some of the veg - today it was carrots and brocolli.

Monday night i make 'Extreme Burgers' 1kg mince portioned out 9 ways - I have 2 on Monday night, the lad has 2, the wife 1, 2 will go into a tub for Tuesday(+some veg from Sunday), and the last 2 into a tub for Wednesday (usually 1230 meal) along with some veg (usually leeks and asparagus)

We also brown off 750kg of mince, along with diced carrots, diced courgettes, and sweetcorn, which gets portioned out 4 ways. Me and the wife have a portion Wednesday night (usually 1800/1830) and the other 2 portions I usually eat around 1230 on Thursday and Friday.

Saturday 'has' been my cheat day, but I've cut back on that the last 2 weeks.

Sunday 'has' been a day where I ease myself back into it. Meal 1 - 80g oats, 30g blueberries, scoop of whey; Meal 2 PWO protein shake and a dextrose tablet; Meal 3 4 boiled eggs on seed sensation toast; Meal 4 90(ish)g Turkey, carrots, green beans etc; Meal 5 - Pro-6


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

You seem light in starchy carbs?

Ur diet is clean as fcuk, bit more fat across the board would be good, do u know roughly the total cals for the day?

My gut is saying ur not eating enuff for ur energy expenditure, but ill try n be more specific later..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> You seem light in starchy carbs?
> 
> Ur diet is clean as fcuk, bit more fat across the board would be good, do u know roughly the total cals for the day?
> 
> My gut is saying ur not eating enuff for ur energy expenditure, but ill try n be more specific later..


My question after that would be are you spreading anything on your toast plod?is there any fat added for browning mince or veg or is it dry fried?

I think a lot of people are also scared of carbs, especially in the evenings and this thinking is being challenged especially in the natural world. I'm surprised you aren't asleep after 80g oats pre-workout!

I do also have a good idea your workouts including warm up are very, very long. And all the classes.

One good thing is you don't seem afraid of veg.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Cal - calorie wise, I'll be honest, no. I was hoping to try it out, and just adjust as necessary. I really could do with delving deeper into the macros

Rose - I've started to put butter on the toast in the last week based on info from the book Neil R recommended - 'Fats that heal, Fats that kill'

Mince has a little water to assist frying

Veg - misses does the Sunday Veg by boiling. All other veg I do by using a steamer in the microwave

Warm ups - well, I'm paying the price of driving for a living so warm ups for me are also there to help correct the damage that does to my body. Foam rolling the legs prior to squats really helps IMHO

At one point I couldn't get my arms back far enough to hold the bar for squats. That progressed to holding it but very uncomfortable. Now I can hold the bar, so whilst yes, it's time consuming, its working.

Classes - dropped a couple of them. However you won't find me dropping Pilates or Yoga. Far too beneficial now and long term.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> Cal - calorie wise, I'll be honest, no. I was hoping to try it out, and just adjust as necessary. I really could do with delving deeper into the macros
> 
> Rose - I've started to put butter on the toast in the last week based on info from the book Neil R recommended - 'Fats that heal, Fats that kill'
> 
> ...


From a nutritional point of view it might simply be a case of making sure you are fuelled.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

doubt you`ll learn much from me regarding nutrition rose..

nailed it in your last comment.

i dont think plod is fuelled enuff for his energy expenditure.

i think his metabolism has slowed to deal with his incredible workload and lack of calories.

i think most people assume any tweaking would mean less cals..

people need to be on as many cals as they can but still lose weight, not the minimum.

defo need more fat thruout the day and where needed starchy energy carbs should be added to meals, i reckon this would make the diet side of things right.

a weight gain of 3kg on a holiday? suggests this is the way to go.. and you looked better for it?

when i train i warm up, stretch train and stretch again in 90 mins, i train for longer than most, but less frequently.

sometime on a leg day i will foam roll etc for 20 mins an hour or so before training.

mobilization work (which i`d bet is agressive) for an hour pretraining is a preexhaust.

ponder this, youre more lubricated and flexible post training, thats the time to do mobilzation work.

yes limber up and stretch pretraining, but thats it.

iirc test levels drop after 60 mins? ish of training, so going on for 2 hours aint a good plan matey..

you shouldnt need more than 20 mins cardio post training for extra bf loss..

be specific, youre not trying to be an endurance athlete, an endurance athelete wont hold much muscle (trust me i know, my best client has gone vegan on my ass and ultrarunning, he`s gona from being naturally big to mo fcuking farrah.. and its been a fight to get him back mentally so start looking well again..

he atrophied so much muscle by focussing on the nutrients in his meals to the detriment to the other aspects..

just by eating more and decreasing his workload his put back on atrophied muscle.

this is what i think you should do.

you say earlier your finding it hard to eat before bedtime but have a shake.. well thats good, but its an opportunity your missing to get soem more cals inside you..

but its more your mindset and where your coming from thats more interesting tho..

i suspect the idea of jacking your cals up maybe as much as 500 a day is quite scary cos youve fought so hard to lose weight.

but eating more wont make you fatter, it may put on some of the muscle i think that hasnt gone on cos of the lack of calories.

i think it`ll speed your metabolism up and you`ll start burning bf off..

have you truly been body recomping all year? but actually stalled on your weight loss, yes i`m sure youve improved in that time.. but whats your honest thoughts?

some may say just adding cals in will be enuff, but i think you need to get your daily workout time down..

remember youre trying to get a specific result..

you want to be as anabolic as possible or as close to it as you can, but not to the point where youre putting more effort in than results youre getting out..

i would rather be within 5% to 1% of not training hard enuff than being permanently in a state of slight atrophy all the time.

by cycling my training, i can stay very close to that sweet spot or v close to it for long periods now.

i`d definelty suggest doing mobilization work post training and doing 20 mins of some sorta HIT stylee thing before..

do 1 class tops on non training days and 2 complete rest days (i doubt you`d like that but i still think its what you should do lol..)

imo no amount of food will grow muscle can combat 2-3 hour workouts made up of whatever..

build muscle, burn body fat and increase flexibilty.. food is your best friend when it comes to weightloss, not your enemy.. the harder you train the more you need to eat to fuel the furnace.. food is more anabolic than gear, so eat as much as you can and still lose weight with no more than 1 hours moderate cardio each day.

i understand your blanket approach, just incase, but nows the time to change factors 1 at a time and see what works.. your problem is every tweak i suspect you want to make is in the wrong direction.

training, diet, cardio and that crappy old factor people laugh at me about REST 

it is interesting your weights always seem to go up, which is of course the overriding factor.

i noticed earlier you said you`d gotten more reps on a last workset, but was it because you`d done less reps on a previous set.. yes it is.. progression must be absolute with factors all staying the same, if not your robbing peter to pay paul, so to speak..

i`m not sure ive suggested anything i havent said before but if it helps and gets you thinking.. cool..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Ok made me investigate a few things.

Going by the 1g per 1lb bodyweight, that means I need 237gs of Protein a day, so roughly 40g per meal.

The 80g oats, 30g blueberries and 400ml semi skimmed milk only has 23g, so using the whey I have at the mo, a 25g serving will give me another 18g so making that 41

The 80g oats, 30g blueberries and scoop of whey, is also short on protein, so going to make that 2 scoops

Need to do more work, but will be making those changes straight away.

I've started to track on 'myfitness pal' again, and not including meal 5, but including the Pro-6 later, it says I'll of had 1932 calories today, which I guess isn't a lot

Like I say, probably take me a couple of weeks to sort things out, but I'll keep making changes as necessary


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Cool bud..

I'm eating around 2700-3000 with around 500 cals burnt off with exercise most days..

The amount I need to lose weight slowly us around 2100-2200...

So 1932 cals minus whatever ur exercise burns off puts u on around 1400 cals a day..

Ur running on pure willpower bud..

Glad it all made sense mate...


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

1900 kcals is not a lot for a man, that much I do know.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Less is better ?

Let's all be nice to each other ?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

What I said, is not including meal 5, I was on 1932 calories, as hadn't worked that one out.

Felt wasted after the shoulder session. Even threw in a banana after tea to try and give me some energy. Didn't help 

This morning, as I feel tired, I threw in 2 slices of seed sensation toast with butter (impulse decision whilst waiting for the oats in the wave)

PWO has an extra scoop of whey in it now, and one scoop added to the other oats meal, so another 450ish calories extra today (off top of head, rather than checking to the calorie)


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok Plod.

When you posted the total without knowing whether you meant you were eating meal 5, nor what that consisted of meant we (well certainly I) could only go on the information you did post.

Sounds like you've bunged in a bit since then.

Re sticking in an extra banana because you've been running on empty 1 banana on one day probably won't be enough to replenish your body's stores. I know when I allow myself a slight increase in carbs one day, I'm still at the same level of energy/hungriness the following day.

Gradual increase and stick at it for a bit, not too much at once - would hate for you to have a go, see an increase then throw in the towel!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yup I read that wrong too mate.. Thank fook for that!

Yeah little steps/tweaks..

I think its carbs n fats that's needed, protein seems iirc stable thruout the day..?

Great ur addressing ur diet, but that's not gonna correct everything..

Its ur energy output that needs balancing..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Did 4 hours work, then had 2 hrs off, before I had my next job, so off to the gym I went.

25mins mobilization work

Smash and flossed traps and lats

Olympic wall squat with Internal Rotation Bias

Overhead Banded Distraction, same with external rotation Bias, Banded Bully(reduced band length)

T-Bar Rows

Bar +50kg x25(+5); +70 x18(+6); +80 x12(0) +100 x12(0); +120 x8

Meadows Rows(per side)

Bar +40kg x23(+1); +50 x15(0); +60 x16(+6); +70 x8(+4); +75 x3 PB

Lat Pull Down

Hammer strength 110lbs x12; 140lbs x12; 170lbs x12; 200lbs x12 (slow controlled reps)

Wide Grip 72kg x8 TUT

Straight arm 32kg x15

Analysis:

T-Bar rows - better on 50 and 60, lost grip on bothe 80 and 100, so just matched last week, then went to 120, but think form was slipping too much

Meadows Rows - 40 and 50 did until grip failed, then used a strap and added to the others, plus went 5kg heavier than previous

Lat Pull Down - gym were being funny about me using V-Bar on the LPD machine, as 'it's designed to use both cables at once' so went up to a cable machine, and sat on the floor and did it that way. Need more weight than the machine could provide me thinks :lol:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Yup I read that wrong too mate.. Thank fook for that!
> 
> Yeah little steps/tweaks..
> 
> ...


 :lol:

I had the 175g mince, carrots, sweetcorn, and courgettes as meal 5, and as you were on about starchy carbs, had some white potato with it.

I've got that for meal 3 tomorrow and same Friday, and both of them have had potato added.

Taking tomorrow off including cardio, as got 12 hours in truck tomorrow (incl. breaks) so think I'll struggle to do any justice to anything

Energy output....well, we'll have to see what happens with changes being made, but need to get some form of cardio in, so don't know where that takes me????


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Friday morning prior to work, I went to do a chest session.

I was still a bit tired, so not good, but had 2 slices of jam on seed sensation toast to see if it would give me the energy for the session.

Truth be told I struggled, and could even press the 40 DB's at all on Incline Chest Press BPAK style.

Did flat also, and had to drop down a lot on that, and in the end just about 5 sets with the 22's in TUT style.

Didn't bother with anything else, as just didn't feel like I was doing it justice.

Went work and did another 8hrs on the road, so has been close to 50hours this week (there was me moaning about being on short time :lol: ) so think it has played a major part in fatiguing me this week.

Cal has got me thinking again, and although I've added in some extra calories, I'm beginning to think I'm still not fuelling my body enough, as I can't last even 2 hrs without feeling hungry again.

As such I've bought an extra kilo of chicken breasts this week, so Monday to Friday I'm planning on having 200g chicken with something as yet to be decided.

This morning

60mins Body Attack for cardio - really struggled as I haven't do any what I class as cardio all week

60mins Yoga - felt revitalised after the yoga.

Going back up again in a bit, but to train my lad. He's not allowed to use free weights yet, so I'm going to get him squatting with the cable machine in some fashion, and a few other exercises, as he said he really enjoyed me looking out for him in the gym week last friday.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I cut back the last 2 weeks on my cheat day and maybe coincidence, that has corresponded with being more fatigued.

I was reccommended not to stick to a particular day and just to have when needed, but with the family, it just fits in so well to have on the Saturday, as got a bit of grief about 'not fitting in'. So had my cheat as per yesterday, and just felt so more energised today......go so far to say I reckon I could of worked out for hours!!!

Mobilization work

Smash and Flossed:

Traps; Lats; Glutes; and, Hams - where my lats have been hurting the last few days, I found a knot in the left side, and managed to work that one out.

Foam Rolled:

Quads; IT Bands; Adductors;

Other:

Overhead banded distraction; Bully (got my usual young lady to really give me some grief); and adapted sink mobilization(got my usual young lady again, and she pulled my arms back and up whilst behind my back) - few shoulder rolls after and felt great 

Routine:

Smiths Squats

40kg x10; 90 x8; 140 x5; 180 x5; 210 x6; 230 x5; 240 x5; 250 x5 PB; 210 x8; 180 x10; 140 x12; 90 x16; 40 x20

Leg Extension (failure/10breaths/repeat)

82kg - 25/19/16/14/13/16 PB 

Leg Curls as above, 10 breaths

64kg - 20/17/15/15/10/8

Toe Press usual style 5+ve/10 hold/5-ve/10hold

80kg x11(+1); 73 x10(+1); 66 x11(+1); 59 x12(+1); 52 x14(+2); 45 x15(+1)

Leg Press feet high and wide

100kg x12; 120 x12; 134 x12

GHR's

BW x12; +5kg x7 x5

Foam rolled - quads, hams, IT Bands, and Calfs

Analysis:

Smiths Squats - Thought I'd warm up a bit more, so 40 x10, then 90 x8, then into my normal start position of 140 and did usual 5 reps. 180 started to feel heavy, but usual 5, then onto 210, and my usual young lady said she wanted 6 reps ( I usually tell myself the same, aim for an extra rep, and makes it easier to hit target) and knocked them out ok. 230 felt easier for it some how :think:, maybe getting into my swing? :think: 240 felt a bit of a struggle, then onto 250. She asked how many, I said 3 was best, but only managed 2 last week! She said 4 then, I said no 5 (aim for one more than target again) so I could get the 5. Physched myself up, and got the 5 for a PB. She then said to work back down, and I thought going back to 240 was too much, so dropped to 210 and got 8, and then went with the usual weights going down. Felt absolutely bladdered by the end of the 40's. Something I did notice, is the lack of cardio this week had an impact on my recovery times as breathing heavier for longer this week :sad:. After doing that, I didn't feel I could do justice to paused squats

Leg Extn's - just told myself I had to beat last weeks reps, so........I did. Legs like jelly when I got up, and had to grab something to support me

Leg Curls - Oly bar in use, so went with curls. legs were suffering, so dropped the weight down to 64kg, as initially was going to start at 77, and knocked out 6 sets with the failure, 10 breaths scenario.

Leg Press high and wide - didn't feel like it was hiting the glutes as intended and machine only goes to 134, so just did 3 sets

GHR's - as the above didn't feel like it worked, I did these, first set BW, then weighed my rucksack and it came out a smidge over 5kg, so stuck that on my back and did 2 more sets - felt like a lot more harder and got just 7 and 5.

Overall - absolutely stoked with the session


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Yesterday evening - got misses with rolling pin on my calfs and hams as still giving me grief from Squats on Sunday. Found a knot in my right calf, but couldn't get it out. Went to do the classes, and whilst waiting got the misses as a 'superfriend' to put her bodyweight on my shin whilst I rolled on a foam roller, but still no joy.

Misses gave up, so asked another young lady to stand on my calf and shear across it, which she did. Foam rolled my hams after, but didn't make much impact.

30mins CX Worx

Got the same young lady again, to stand on my hams and shear across them, particularly the right one (which plays up more when driving)

60mins Pilates - Hams were in agony during ham stretches, but forced myself to put up with the pain in order to numb them a bit - seemed to help


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

On Monday, I did a job to Stourbridge, and had to drag a very heavy pallet down the van. I pulled it initially and it didn't move, so really put some effort in, and whilst doing so I went a little light headed, and had a bit of a headache come on.

So given that, when I knew my back was still not recovered from last week, plus I'm still really sore in the left lat where I got that knot out, the idea of given back a miss this week really appealed, plus I guess I was a little worried about the above, and concerned a bit of exertion might have an adverse effect, so an extra days rest seemed like a really good idea.

Not sure about this extra food:think: Yes, not as tired, but then again, not worked as much, plus slept more, and just feel like I'm getting fat :sad:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

As mentioned above, the back just doesn't feel recovered, and got a niggle in the shoulders from falling over the other day, I decided to do Chest today.

Foam Rolled:

Back, quads, hams, IT bands

Smash and Flossed:

Inner knee (inside and outside line); hams

Other:

Overhead banded distraction, same with external rotation; Banded Bully; Super Rack

Not counting last week, as total write off, so numbers in brackets will be difference to 2 weeks ago on incline and flat, and 3 weeks ago on decline 

Chest Press Incline BPAK style

68kg(2x34) x15(+1); 72 x14(+2); 76 x10(0); 80 x9(+2); 80 x9(+1); 80 x7(+2); 80 x5(+5) - PB for reps @2x40kg

Chest Press Flat BPAK style (CS=chest stretch)

68kg x8 CS +pr; 64 x8 CS +pr; 60 x8 CS +pr; 56 x8(+1) CS +pr; 52 x8 CS +1; 48 x8 CS +2; 44 x10 CS +2; 40 x8 CS +1; 36 x8 CS +1

32 x10(2) CS +3; 32 x12 CS +3; 32 x8 CS +3 - all sets done slow cadence, but last set super slow

ATS Glide cable Decline Press

220lbs x14(+4); 260 x7(-2); 300 x5(0); 340 x3(0); 360 x2(0)

Overload 400lbs x30 secs x30 secs

Analysis:

Chest Press Incline BPAK style - added rep @2x34, 2 reps @2x36; could only match @2x38, then came the 2x40's - just mentally told myself they were 38's and that I'd already done 2x38's for 10. First set added 2 reps, 2nd set added 1 rep, 3rd set added 2 reps so very happy with that, then came the troublesome 4th set which I failed 4 times 2 weeks ago. Last week couldn't even get the 40's up for a single rep, never mind 4 sets. Just told myself they were 38's again, and got 5 reps, so again, very happy with that.

Chest Press Flat BPAK style - last week had to start with the 30's as just nothing there, so bit dubious, but as had already had a good session on the incline, I knew I could do it, so started back at the 34's. Just tried to at least match 2 weeks ago, and more or less did it with the odd extra rep, so I was still pleased with that.

ATS Glide machine cable decline press - 220 felt good and got 4 extra reps, but think I went too early on the 260 as dropped 2 reps. Matched the 300, 340, and 360, and then went for the overload static hold. Busting for a slash by now, so did the first 30secs, quick rest, and really needed to go, but went and only got to 20secs and gave up as couldn't hold on literally :lol: and had to grab my stuff and rush to the bog.

Overall

Given last week, I'm pleased with the session, and plus in the back of my mind that incident Monday where I went dizzy and had the bad headache was worrying me, I think it went really good. Bar the 38's I added reps on the incline press, so that's good progress, and back up to speed on the flat. Need to get the rep in at the end of the chest stretch on the first 4 weights on the flat, and then I can move up weights again on that, but after a really good sesh on the incline, I'll still take that. The decline press, well compared to last week, I never even attempted, and 2 weeks again I only got to 260, so again very pleased to be back up to speed, bar the blip at 260.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Tension headache from holding your breathe when exerting power, hope u don't do that on lifts Plod


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Nothing wrong with extra sleep. I'm told you need more when training hard. Remember 1 lb of 'fat' requires an EXCESS 3500kcals on top of what's required and that assumes nothing going to muscle, so I'd say unless you are gorging, it's highly unlikely you are getting 'fat'.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Tension headache from holding your breathe when exerting power, hope u don't do that on lifts Plod


Never on heavy squats, as I'm breathing hard for them lol

However I 'used' to find myself doing it a lot on leg extensions without even realising  Had to train myself not to do that again.

Can't think of anything else


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> Nothing wrong with extra sleep. I'm told you need more when training hard. Remember 1 lb of 'fat' requires an EXCESS 3500kcals on top of what's required and that assumes nothing going to muscle, so I'd say unless you are gorging, it's highly unlikely you are getting 'fat'.


Not at all, I do try and get as much sleep as I can, but when last week there was 2 days where I needed to be up at 3am so I could drive the 200miles to Newcastle, it was a tad difficult. Think that's why after a heavy session doing back, then maybe 4hrs sleep, I was in no state for the next training session. I also in hindsight think it might have impacted recovery enough, that I didn't feel like my back is ready for another training session on it in the last few days.

Well, I think it 'might' have been water weight - I'm not 100%, but I think it 'looked' more watery than fat deposits.

Loose skin is the real issue here, as directly below my belly button it's not too bad, but either side I have saddlebags, which I think is the result of the loose skin, and not necessarliy a high level of fat. Yes, there's fat there, but not as much as I think in my head when it comes to realistically analysing the situation.

Used a 'skin tightener' cream, but not made any impact, neither did a gel I tried. I have a big bottle of E45 cream which I use on my arms as suffer a bit with dry skin, so been also rubbing that into the belly lately hoping that would help.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Increase of carbs will pull more water in and can thus increase overall weight. I know you've had this loose skin for a while, a side effect of being so big previously. Disheartening when you have worked so hard.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Plod said:


> ...got misses with rolling pin on my calfs and hams&#8230;.
> 
> Misses gave up, so asked another young lady to stand on my calf and shear across it, which she did....
> 
> Got the same young lady again, to stand on my hams and shear across them&#8230;


You better watch out Plod. You'll get a reputation as a masochist or one of them guys who likes girls to walk on them.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

tokyofist said:


> You better watch out Plod. You'll get a reputation as a masochist or one of them guys who likes girls to walk on them.


Funny thing was, I was lying face down, with this one on my leg, then I heard laughing and 3 others came over and started standing on me :lol:

They'll be queuing up next week :lol:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> Increase of carbs will pull more water in and can thus increase overall weight. I know you've had this loose skin for a while, a side effect of being so big previously. Disheartening when you have worked so hard.


Yeah, ratio of 3:1 isn't it of water to carbs?

Only to be expected with the skin  Guess I've just got to be patient

Hoping to get a bigger chest and back to take up any slack there.

Arms have a smidge on them depending on their position, and not always noticable, so again, same thing.

Legs aren't brilliant, but I'll keep lifting heavy.

These saddlebags..........sod knows what to do there apart from trying to improve skin elasticity


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Lack of sleep will alway ultimately catch ur recovery out.

If in doubt take an extra day off..

You won't go backwards it'll actually fuel ur progress.

How much/sort of loose skin are u talking bout bud?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Lack of sleep will alway ultimately catch ur recovery out.
> 
> If in doubt take an extra day off..
> 
> ...


Leave it with me, I'll see if I can get the bottle up to take a pic

Find it all a bit embaressing TBH


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Was 'trying' not to workout today

Dropped son at school, and wife at work. Needed to go Argos but they didn't open till 9, and my earphones had packed in - left went Sunday during squats, and right went during incline yesterday.

Went home, stuck tele on, and planner said we were down to 2%, so watched the last 30mins of Genesis docu from the other day (only part recorded the other day due to power failure, so had to record again), and 2 episodes of Game of Thrones. Went up Argos, and had to pay extra for some Seinheisser (sp?) ones, as don't do skullcandy anymore (not in ear anyway).

Decided to go train(well I had to test my new earphones right!?? :lol: ) , and initially wasn't sure whether to do Shoulders, or do Back, the two workouts I've been shying away from this week.

Did a warm up with some stretches plus mobilization work, and decided to do back, but take it easy, and utilize TUT and a lower weight.

T-Bar Rows (15 breaths between sets)

50kg x8 x10 w/u

70kg x 20 x20 x16 x 15 x14 x12 x15

Meadows Rows (one side, then the other, then 10 breaths, repeat)

50kg x 12L&R x5 sets; 10 left, 11 right

Hammer Grip Lat Pull Down

140lbs x15; 170 x15; 200 3x15

LPD behind neck - 1 set

LPD straight arm - 1 set

Chins - x6 x5

Analysis

Wasn't after breaking any records this week, as I've mentioned enough times in the last few days the back doesn't feel right after last week, plus still very sore where I got that knot out my left lat the other day. Also intention was not to train back this week, but thought if I take it easy and use TUT it would be ok. So really nothing to report as such, except it felt fine, although I've said this before, if I don't do chins regular, I drop off a cliff a bit in performance, and could only manage, 6 followed by 5. I'll do Shoulders tomorrow afternoon/early evening I reckon at the other branch as the misses booked in for a couple of classes there.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

mate i think youre stuck on groundhog day with your mindset..

erring on the side of caution should always mean taking a rest day.. not training

i know i say it alot, but for you it really is the answer.

ps please start mobilizing after training when your joints are fully lubed up..

do stretch prior but just to loosen up..

thers no point training without absolute peak strength you can manage on the day.

dont put a pic up unless you want to.. dont feel pressured.. but i always have room in my private collection lol...

skin will come back, BUT you were a big guy and skin will only come back so much.. so expectations must be realistic..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> mate i think youre stuck on groundhog day with your mindset..
> 
> erring on the side of caution should always mean taking a rest day.. not training
> 
> ...


I remember reading some articles that said stretching type exercises are best done after training, or at least have minimal effect done before training. Also another that suggesting stretching before lifting means you are too loose to lift at your best.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think with certain injuries/issues limbering up really helps R..

but its getting the amount right..

i know my stretching routine pretraining is nowehere near as tiring as the one done after a long dog walk on a non training day..

i think eliminating stretching pretraining might be a step too far for Plod too... (mentally i mean) but some will be helpful.. i thought the phrase limbering up was a good un  as it suggest mildness..

but i do sense we`re very much on the same page with are comments..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i think with certain injuries/issues limbering up really helps R..
> 
> but its getting the amount right..
> 
> ...


Limber, limber.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I guess I do it beforehand, as immediately post training I'm thinking of getting PWO meal in asap.

Alternative would be to take it with me, have it, THEN do the mobilization work.

I'll have a read up on what Kelly Starrett has to say on the subject, and come back to you on that one.

I still say, when you have bad hip mobility, that foam rolling the quads, hams, IT bands and Adductors prior to squatting has a beneficial effect on your ability to perform them.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> I guess I do it beforehand, as immediately post training I'm thinking of getting PWO meal in asap.
> 
> Alternative would be to take it with me, have it, THEN do the mobilization work.
> 
> ...


I have an interesting lower body warm-up I might send you to peruse. Takes about 3 minutes, I do it after 10 mins XT/Stepper first.

You may also be thinking of that meal because you've been there so long, and it's so long since your pre-wo meal.

Moving it to the end is still only giving you the same gap between meals.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Have a nana in-between workout n stretching..

I'm sure u may find some info telling you to do full mobilization routine pretraining but its the severity of how you go about it that defines its usefulness..

I like the word peruse ?

Btw I usually have an oaty shake inbetween training n stretching ?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I have mentioned before ill foam roll prestretching but its gentle..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> I have an interesting lower body warm-up I might send you to peruse. Takes about 3 minutes, I do it after 10 mins XT/Stepper first.
> 
> You may also be thinking of that meal because you've been there so long, and it's so long since your pre-wo meal.
> 
> Moving it to the end is still only giving you the same gap between meals.


Well, it's more a case of getting something in as soon as I can after training, as opposed to the timings.

I guess I could go back to having a shake immediately after training, then look at the mobilization work.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> dont put a pic up unless you want to.. dont feel pressured.. but i always have room in my private collection lol...
> 
> skin will come back, BUT you were a big guy and skin will only come back so much.. so expectations must be realistic..


Might have a job to Norfolk Showground, about 12 days time, and again in 16days time.

Only 7 mile from you ain't it?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yup 20 mins round the ring road if u avoid the hillbillies


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Dunno if uv seen the classic 80's action movie Gymkata, where they meld gymnastics n karate lol

The village of the crazies, that's the Larkman estate ?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm now disturbed.:behindsofa:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Now Mile Cross estate is more like Resident Evil lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Good and Bad

Bad? Think I've broke a bone on my foot or something :sad: Clumsy forklift driver bent the flaps on my tail lift big time - doesn't realise he has brakes and thought he could use the tail lift instead :no:

Short on work, so don't want to upset customer, so jumped up and down on it to bend it back, but think I went a little too heavy, and my right foot is killing me.

Good? Got a decent shoulder session in despite my reservations :thumb

Went to other branch, and DB's instead of going up in 2kg increments go up in 2.5kg

10mins on the bike for a warm up, followed by some shoulder mobility work - shoulder compartment smash and floss, overhead banded distraction, again with external rotation, and banded bully.

Seated Shoulder Press

65kg(+1kg)(2x32.5kg) x8 (0); 55kg(-1kg) x10 (0); 50kg(+2kg) x10(+2); 45 x6

Shrugs drop set (no rest)

80 x20; 75 x20; 70 x20; 65 x20; 60 x20; 55 x20; 50 x20; 45 x20; 40 x20; 35 x20; 30 x20; 25 x20; 20 x20; 15 x30; 10 x40; 5 x50 - think that makes 380 in total

Upright Row

30 x15(+1); 35 x10(+2); 40 x8(+2)

Bent Over Laterals

2x17.5kg(-0.5kg) x12; 2x12.5kg(+0.5kg) 2x12 TUT

Arnold Press

15kg(+1) 3x12 per side no rest

Face Pulls

100lbs x12; 110 2x12 pause on contraction

Side Laterals 3/4 reps super slow for TUT

2x5kg(+1kg) 3x12

6mins bike to finish

Analysis:

Seated shoulder press - felt good after swerving doing these the last couple of weeks - think I did ok

Shrugs - as less DB's I worked out I needed to do 16 reps per weight to match last weeks 240 rep session......er....went a little overboard :lol:

Upright Row - added the odd rep, so all is good

Bent Over Laterals - just aimed to match last week

Arnold Press - 15kg instead of 14, usual sets and reps

Face Pulls - usual 3 sets of 12

Side Laterals - amazing how much this can hurt with so little weight, and done with 3/4 reps to keep tension constant, but added 1kg per side.

Overall happy with session, but have cancelled tomorrows cardio


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

thecrazycal said:


>


what the fcuk!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

There was me thinking of detouring the 7miles (if I can park the lorry)

Now I knew there was inbreeding in Noooorffffaaaaaalllllkkk but that's pushing it :lol:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I reckon my forecourts big enuff to take what you've got ?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

If I've got the tacho time, then I'll look at dropping in

Cancelled both classes this morning.

Feels like I've fractured the heel bone, and it is slightly painful when pressure applied, but a quick google suggests I shouldn't be able to put hardly any pressure on it at all.

Woke me up in the night, and popped a couple of Ibuprofen and got back off to sleep. Also suggests it could be plantar faciitis (sp?) but I don't have any sweliing in the heel.

Guess I could of damaged a tendon? Got a bottle in the freezer and going to roll it under the heel in a bit, and just got Tiger Balm on it at mo.

Got to go to work tonight, but apart from that, I ain't planning on putting any pressure on the heel, and just sat on sofa with foot up on arm of chair.

No squatting tomoz, and unsure of whether to just use a few machines for extn's, curls etc, or rest it up again tomoz fully.

Guess nothing to stop me doing some swimming this week for a bit of cardio, as that seems to be going to sh1t lately.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

PF is usually more under the forefoot however mine would start with an ache/pulling pain from front part of heel bone, then move out towards the toes. PF is more often an over use injury, ie strain over time than sudden impact. Also beware of googling and general sports injury books, quick look through and you've suddenly discovered about 3 serious injuries and convinced yourself you have all 3 of them!

Do you have a weekend health service?We have a weekend provision at local hospital you phone a help line and they give you an appointment. Very helpful and saves everyone turning up at their GPs on Monday morning, or AE much further down the line. Otherwise I'd say ice it and elevate. Not sure about the old tiger balm, if it's bone/tendon it's not going to do a right lot. I remember being offeredTB by a tattooist, a well tattooed friend said vaseline was just as good for aftercare and he was right, saved me a few pounds! I'm very sceptical about anything on the surface healing any further than skin thickness.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> I reckon my forecourts big enuff to take what you've got


I can't think of a dignified reply to this one.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> I can't think of a dignified reply to this one.


Me neither :twitch:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you`ve both got filthy minds!

more than welcome to drop in for a cuppa if you get time..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Cuppa?

I was going to bring me £15 and me shorts :lol:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Got to be at work in 20mins, so sitting here with a 500ml bottle of water which has been in the freezer under my heel.

Not done any exercise today, and tried to stay off my feet as much as possible today.

Well, did the shopping this morning, had to nip to Asda to get some green tea this afternoon, and had to stand up 1/2hr to make tea (my job on a Saturday) but otherwise, been resting.

Hoping tonight's collection in the lorry isn't too strenuous (fingers crossed)


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Your moneys no good at The Bodyworks Plod... Just bring an open mind...

Obvious double entendre there, but ignore it, being totally serious..?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

As I think I've already said, I think because I've broke a bone in my foot before, and it felt just the same, I 'assumed' I'd broke a bone at first.

Then a bit of googling yesterday suggested I shouldn't be able to stand on it if I had broke the heel bone. There was no evident swelling either, so again, made me start to think I hadn't broke the bone.

I'm beginning to think it's slightly related to the knot in my right calf, and 'maybe' caused a tight tendon, as I felt really tight in that hamstring as well, so if that's the case, the exertion on Friday, may have damaged the tendon in the heel possibly??

Got up a bit later, as I didn't get back till nearly midnight, and then got to wind down, so 'probably' didn't have as much sleep as normal, but the misses woke me by getting up herself.

Got up there, and didn't feel myself at first, plus the foot, I was just expecting to do some leg extensions, and some curls on the machines, and possibly drop into CX Worx(core workout)(but take loads of lower options where pressure on foot required) to finish.

My usual 21yr old lass came up to me, asked what was up, so ended up chatting to her for 50mins and having a laugh, and felt loads better.

The lass who works Saturday came in to teach cycling, and said she had a bone to pick with me, and said where was I yesterday? Told her, and she said she kept looking at her watch and thinking I'd be in, but I never turned up, and I was the highlight of her day doing the 'Superfriend' torture on me, as so different to the usual shite working in a gym. She had to go off teach, but that also made me feel better 

Started to do a smash and floss on the heel of my foot, and a tad uncomfortable, but not too bad.

Asked the 21yr old if she fancied doing a 'Superfriend' on my calfs by applying pressure whilst I rolled it on the foam roller.

She looked round her, seen the olympic DB handle, and said I got a better idea!

So whilst I laid face down on the floor, she rolled my calfs with the knurled part of the bar on the Oly DB.

OMG ....PAIN!!! and that was the good one :lol:

Moved onto the side with the knot, and OMG!!!! I was thumping the floor, and had to bite on my t-shirt as it was ridiculous.

I then got her to put her elbow into the knot, and she worked it round a little whilst I flexed and un-flexed the calf.

I did suggest we get the lacrosse ball into it as well, but she said it was going very red round there and to stop.

Guess it's something to keep working on, as she said it was quite a big knot.

Foam rolled: Back; Quads; IT Bands; Hams

Smiths Squats:

Bar x20; 40 x10(0) 90 x8(0); 140 x6(1); 180 x6(1); 210 x5(0); 230 x5(0); 240 x5(0); 250 x5(0); 210 x8(0); 180 x12(+2); 140 x13(1); 90 x18(2); 65(+25)` x22(2)

Leg Extension - huntingground style but 10breaths

86(+4)kg x22/19/17/16/12/16 PB

Leg Curls - as above

64kg x 22(+2)/18(1)/16(1)/16(1)/14(4)/12(4)

GHR's

BW x12; BW+5kg x7 x5

Analysis:

Smiths Squats - I aim 'would' of been 6 reps through the range to beat last week, but wasn't expecting to get very far, as had no intention of doing these at first, but thought I'd see how far I could get. Bar x20 warm up with good depth, same with 40kg and 90. 140 for 6 felt a bit heavier, and seriously couldn't see me getting past 180 at this point, and just felt like I couldn't drive through the heels as well for obvious reasons. 180, I also added a rep but thought that might be it. 210 was hard work, and so was 230, but could only manage the 5, and felt a real struggle. Don't know what happened, but just dug deep, and the 21yr old lass said, just do 2 reps, but I managed the 5. Went to put more on, she said, just do the 240 again, but I wasn't having any of it, and put the 250 on as I was feeling really good by now and really psyched up, so managed 5 reps again, but couldn't quite got it on the pins I started at, so had to resign myself to putting it on a set lower.She said I was about an inch or so higher than normal, but right hamstring felt tightish. Went with the dropping back down again, 210 same as last week, but 180 onwards I added reps. Got down to 140 and managed to get a bit deeper and a tad slower as she said I rushed the 180's. Concentrated on sinking as low as I could with rest and still managed to add reps. Got down to what was supposed to be 40kg, did that but it felt a little funny, but assumed it was down to the heel. Finished, went to unrack, and noticed I'd left a 25 on the left side so was 45kg that side and 20 the other  . By time I finished, the heel was feeling a little sore, but no more painful than previously so happy with that, and thought a good sit down was in order so............

Leg Extn's - as per, failure, 10breaths, repeat. Looked at the reps from last week, and thought they were getting a little high, so upped it to 86kg instead of 82. Didn't think I embarressed myself :rofl: and very pleased as PB on that for this style. Got up, and did my John Wayne walk to.........

Leg Curls - sat there for a short while, initially put it on 64 as per last week, then thought I need to progress, so onto 68, thought with tight hamstring that was silly, so back to 64, and managed to improve reps through range.

Wanted to go on Leg Press machine - last week high and wide didn't seem to hit glutes as expected, plus someone on there, so went and did GHR's and just aimed to replicate last week rather than improve given the tight hamstring. Went back to leg press machine to do toe press, but someone on it, and I had second thoughts given the knot in the calf, and thought it wiser to get working on that through the next few days and get it out before training them again.

So overall, given the foot, I surpised myself considerably. Will ice it up again in a bit.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Got a bit carried away chatting to a young lass, and my warm up was curtailed big time, and think it might have impacted the session.

Chest Press Incline BPAK style

68kg(2x34) x15(0); 72 x14(0); 76 x10(0); 80 x10(+1); 80 x9(0); 80 x7(0); 80 x5(0)

Chest Press Flat BPAK style (CS=chest stretch)

68kg x8 CS +pr; 64 x8 CS +pr; 60 x8 CS +pr; 56 x8 CS +pr; 52 x8 CS +1; 48 x8 CS +2; 44 x10 CS +3; 44 x8 CS +3; 44 x8 CS +4;

44 x8 CS +4; 44 x8 CS +3 - these 2 sets done lowering DB's as deep into armpits as poss

44x7 CS +pr - done extremely slow, and deep as above

Analysis

Chest Press Incline BPAK style - only improvement was to add 1 rep to first set of 80's(2x40), otherwise only matched last week. As I said above, didin't do my usual warm up and mobilization, and sure it didn't help TBH.

Chest Press Flat BPAK style - matched last week 68 down to 48, then added 1 rep after the stretch on the 44. 20's were being used by some right unit next to me, and initially thought, I'd do an extra set of 22's before going to 18's, but in the end decided to stick with the 22's, and did 2 more sets as per usual. Then I did the same style, but brought the bells deep into my armpit to get as much stretch as I could, and did 2 sets like that, before going to the last one, where I went suoer slow, and deep as I could and could only manage 7 reps, and no extra after the stretch.

Would of liked to go to decline, but placed full of kids, so thought sod it, plus needed to get back to take the lad to the college in the next town for an open evening ready for next year.

I shouldn't be dissapointed with the session, but i do like to progress, and tried so hard to add reps to the 80, but could only manage 1 rep on the first set, so yes, I feel it could of been better.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Stop chatting to young lassies and focus on your training haha. 

Some days we don't do as well as the week before, don't be hard on yourself!

Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

She came up to me, and well, didn't like to be rude :lol:

Anyway don't know what's the biggest ego trip?

Having 20somethings chatting to this 45yr old or pressing heavy weights


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

I think I need to switch to whatever aftershave you wear to the gym Plod. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Had to have a tacho break near 'the other branch' and Pre empting this, I took my shorts and trainers with me. Supposed to be 45min break, but took 96 lol

Parked 5mins down road and walked in to help warm up.

Didn't have my Mobilization kit, so again non of that again, and sure initially it had a negative impact.

Seated Shoulder Press

35kg (2x17.5) 2x12 warm up

65 failed

50x10; 55x10; 60x10; 65x8

Shrugs

80kg(2x40) x25; 75x25; 70x25; 65x25; 60x25; 55x25; 50x25;

45 x25; 40 x25; 35 x25; 30x25; 25 x25

20 x40; 15 x50; 10 x60; 5 x70 =520 total!

Upright row (oly bar)

40kg 3 x12

Arnold Press

17.5kg 3 x12 per side

Face Pulls

110lb 3 x12 (paused)

Side Laterals

2 x4kg 3/4 reps slow for continuous TUT 2 x12 1 x9

Analysis:

Personally I feel more able to train post Mobilization.

Didn't have time for that, so relied on the walk, plus a couple of warm up sets on seated shoulder press. Tried 2 x32.5kg DB's and got them to shoulder height and nothing there.

Thought I needed to be warmer, so switched to working up rather than down. 50 felt hard, 55 felt no harder, and 60 about the same, so obviously my body was getting better which normally it would of done with the Mobilization work. 65 I hit 8 which not100% but think matches my best

Shrugs - organised the rack, but some lad whipped the 15's and 10's away. Thought needed progress and planned to hit 21 or 22 but did 25 on the 40 DB's so stuck with that. Worked down, and had the 15's back off him to do that, but he was busy with 10's so when it came to them I had to use a 20kg BB instead, but as it was easier I did 40 reps. At which point I decided to keep adding 10 reps to the rest. Traps were pumped to hell, and I was red as a beetroot in the neck and shoulders.

Upright row - been doing in smiths, but the oly bar was there so thought I'd use that instead. Did 3 sets of 12 which is a PB for me

Face pulls - as per

Side Laterals - 3/4 reps for continuous tension. First set ok, second a real struggle and died on third set, just nothing left.


----------



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

tokyofist said:


> I think I need to switch to whatever aftershave you wear to the gym Plod.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or quit wearing Lynx!

Extreme Nutrition Athlete

www.extremenutrition.co.uk


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

No training yesterday, either weights or cardio.

Started work at 6am, and finished gone 6.30pm, and pushing 7 by the time I got home.

Didn't feel like I had the energy to do anything any justice, plus I knew I needed to get some rest in, as I have a 750+mile drive to Dundee tomoz.

This morning:

60mins Body Attack for cardio - Felt easier today, so CV fitness coming back 

50mins Yoga - had to leave 10mins before end as lad had a flu jab booked (at risk due to his asthma)

Going to have an easy afternoon, got my tea early at 5ish, and plan to be in bed for 7 

What a boring weekend in prospect 

But as I've spent the last 12months on short time, as the saying goes, make hay whilst the sun shines

Tis messing up training all this driving, plus the detrimental effect it has on my body, so might have to up mobilization work again to combat this.

Like this morning, all the driving this week has made my right hamstring very tight, so had to smash and floss it, then foam roll it, then applied Tiger Balm, which I rubbed in vigourously to generate heat, plus slap it a couple of times again to get some heat into it.

Seemed to do the trick, as didn't play up as much as Thursday 

Depending how I feel Monday, plus work levels, I'll decide whether to train Legs or not. If I'm still suffering the after effects of the drive to Dundee and back, I might drop legs this week. After all I did **** up the deload week by not dropping legs at all, so might benefit to rest them, although I do have another deload week planned in 3 weeks time, as I'm planning on going to 8x8 for the 6 weeks leading up to Xmas. If we are busy at work, with this program, I'm led to believe I can get away with no cardio, so would work out alright I reckon.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Went bed at 1920 yesterday, but it was 2130 before I got to sleep - my misses can seemingly fall sleep at will, but me, I've got to be actually tired

Woke at 0145, so only 4hrs 15 sleep.

Just got back from 750 mile trip to Dundee and back.

Would love to go train right now, but bad combo of lack of sleep, and all that driving.

Plus I'm feeling really bloated, as probably ate a little more than ideal.

I took a large excess of food TBH as if I get hungry, I get tired, and it's a bloody long way to go, and ultimately I'd rather be a bit fatter and alert, than be hungry, tired, and a risk to myself and other road users.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I always pack more than a I need too, it also reduces temptation especially when with other half who likes his big cookies and salmon and cream cheese sandwiches from Starbucks in motorway services. Good to be prepared. I'm struggling to sort out my sleep requirements at the moment, and it's a real bugger - but I'm very stubborn and will train when tired. I can however sleep anywhere, and you can catch up on training another day


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Planning on training after I've dropped the wife off at work at 8am tomoz.

Think that's the wisest decision.

Stomach has settled down, and not wanted to eat since 12, but misses has Sunday dinner on (turkey and veg)

Thought I'd have a nap this savo, but more alert than I'd imagined I'd be.

750miles is a bloody long way in one stint, and surprised I'm not more tired than I am.

Maybe this says a lot about my general food requirements, where I need to eat more to fuel myself to prevent tiredness in general.

I have upped food lately, so will continue along this avenue and assess.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> Planning on training after I've dropped the wife off at work at 8am tomoz.
> 
> Think that's the wisest decision.
> 
> ...


Well that didn't go to plan.

Foam rolled: IT bands, quads and adductors

smash an flossed hamstrings.

Just finishing above and customer rings for job to Manchester 

had to go do my other job, now waiting at Southam to load


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Chest Press Incline BPAK style:

68(2x34)kg x17(+2); 72 x16(+2); 76 x14(+4); 80 x10(0); 80 x11(+2); 80x7(0); 80 x5(0)

Chest Press Flat BPAK style: (8 reps, hold chest stretch for 10secs, 1 more rep)

68(2x34) x8 CS +pr; 64 x8 CS+pr; 60 x8 CS+pr; 56 x8 CS+pr; 52 x8 CS+pr; 48 x8 CS+2

44 x12(+2) CS+3; 44 x10(+2) CS+3; 44 x8 CS+3(-1);

44 x8 CS+3(-1); 44 x8 CS+3(0) - both sets deeper stretch

44 x7 CS+1(+1) - slower tempo

ATS Glide Decline Chest Press

220lbs x7; 300lbs x4; 340failed

Analysis:

Confidence was low, as not done any weights in 5days, and all this driving is taking it's toll.

'Almost' went to do legs, as I had to miss them Sunday, and again yesterday, but thought it would throw my whole week out if I did, so reverted to chest.

Incline - felt good, added 2 reps to the 34's, 2 to the 36's and 4 to the 38's. Maybe I should of aimed for just the 2 extra, as could only match last week on 1st set of the 40's. Thought not having that, and psyched myself up, and did 11 for 2nd set, which is 2 reps up  Next 2 sets I only matched last week, but overall, some progress 

Flat - more or less similar performance to last few weeks on these, and little progression, maybe time to drop for another exercise.

Decline - conscious of time, plus wanted to be at work by 11 latest, and hadn't done these for a few weeks, which seems to have had a detrimental effect. Only 7 at 220lbs down from 14, 1 down on 300lbs, and failed the 340, whereas last time 3 reps.

Overall, some good, some bad, so average I guess. Will drop the flat next time, maybe cable x-over instead or something.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Your moneys no good at The Bodyworks Plod... Just bring an open mind...
> 
> Obvious double entendre there, but ignore it, being totally serious..?


Sorry, not going to be able to make it now.

Customer changed job to tomorrow

I get another customer ring up and book me for Thursday

Not a problem.

Original customer rings back up, got a problem, and needs to revert back to Thursday.

Speak to second customer to ask if they can postpone their job to Friday.....not a chance.

So a case of Thursday of turning and burning, as need to get the lorry back asap so someone else can jump in it, load and go Maidenhead.

Another time Cal


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Less than 3.5hrs sleep plus will be near on 15hr shift by time I'm back means definitely no training for me today 

Just be glad to get home, think I need to make 2 meals for tomoz, have something to eat tonight, then shower and bed me thinks.

So much for short time lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Despite going bed at 2010 last night as just so wnakered, although probably half 9 before falling sleep, and waking at 0640, I still felt shafted.

Started work at 0730, and was done by 1215. Perused here for a bit on work pc, then off to pick misses up at 1300.

Tried going sleep for an hour, but a customer said they'd ring me some time today about the job on Sunday, so couldn't relax whilst expecting phone to ring.

Got back up, watched the Great Fire with the misses, then I got controller, so counting cars, then Game of Thrones (still on series 2, and distinct lack of tits the last 2 episodes :sad: what's going on!! :lol: )

Cup of black coffee, mince, leeks and potato, then off to the gym.

Was dubious about going, as still tired, plus got a slight niggle in left shoulder.

I had 2 choices, shoulders or arms, and chose the former.

As I had the niggle, and I was doing overhead pressing, I chose to do plenty of mobilization work first.

Smash and Flossed:

Hams and knee - inside and outside line (due to so much driving); Lats, Pecs; Shoulder Rotator compartment

Other:

Banded overhead distraction(1min per side), same with external rotation(1min per side), Banded Bully(2mins per side), Super Rack(1min per side)

Seated Shoulder Press (DB's)

35(2x17.5) 2 x12 warm up

50 x16; 55 x14; 60 x13; 65 x10(+2); 70 failed; 70 failed; 70 x4 (with spotter)

Shrugs - 1024! no rest

80(2x40) x28; 75 x28; 70 x28; 65 x28; 60 x28; 55 x28; 50 x28; 45 x28; 40 x28; 35 x28; 30 x28; 30 x28(again); 25 x28

20 x60; 15 x100; 10 x200; 5 x300!!

Upright Row

40 x12; 42.5 x10; 45 x6

Arnold Press

17.5kg 3 x12 per side - no rest

Face Pulls

90lbs lying on bench pulling down x12

90lb x12 standing

110lbs 3 x12 "

Side Laterals - 3/4 reps, approx 8 sec rep, continuous tension

2 x4kg 3 x12

Analysis:

Seated Shoulder Press - think I had trouble last time, as needed the warm up, then just did 10 reps on 50, 55 and 60, and 8 at 65. As was cautious with left shoulder, I copied this style again, but did add reps to the first 3 sets after warm up. Got 2 extra at 65, so thought I'd try the 70. Went once, and my head wasn't right, got them to the shoulders, but couldn't get that crucial first rep. Tried again, but psyched myself, but same again. A guy offered to spot me, I said it's ok, it's just too much for me this time, then thought sod it, so yeah let's go for it. I got them to my shoulders, but no further, so he helped me get them to the top, then I got 4 reps before the left shoulder had had enough. Not sure I can call it a PB with a spot?

Shrugs - last time I did 25reps, so just chose 28 this time. Worked all the way down, just putting DB's down, side stepping, then grabbing next set, done the 15's and some bloke had the 12.5's, so did 15's again. Just as I finished the 2nd set of 15's he put the 12.5's down, so carried on. Last time did 40 on the 10's, so aimed for 50, but did 60. 7.5's I aimed for 75, but did 100. Traps looked really pumped up, so got carried away, and did 200 at the 5's, and had this crazy idea of a 1000rep set, so did 300 on the 2.5's hoping that was enough, and it was :lol: almost succummed to a gym selfie 

Upright Row - after the shrugs, I felt a bit bladdered, and did plan on matching last weeks 40kg 3x12, but did the first set, then got carried away(ish), but struggled a but even with that small increment.

Arnold Press - again, didn't feel like I could improve, so same as last time.

Face Pulls - don't know whether I read it on a journal, but it just came to me to try it lying on a bench, and pulling directly down and diverging out. Did 1 set, but not sure I liked it, so back to normal, and did another set. Thought well that's worse than last time, so went to 110lbs and did 3 x12 as per.

Side Laterals - failed on rep 9 of last set last time, so just aimed to get the full 3 x12 this time.

Overall - considering the way the left shoulder felt, I'm very pleased with the session. Shame I needed the spot on the seated shoulder press for the 2 x35's but it will come Still nice to get the reps though


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

This morning

60mins Body Attack - for cardio

60mins Yoga - for flexibility/mobility

Going to have something to eat, then back up to train the lad


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Friday night wasn't the best nights sleep, awoke early and couldn't get back sleep.

Maybe one of the reasons I fell sleep yesterday afternoon

In the evening, I had a bit of an ache, and couldn't quite place whether it was the hip, or whether it was the side glute

Again, surprisingly, I awoke early and couldn't get back sleep, and still had the ache.

Lay there and thought sod it, I ain't going.

However, the more I lay there, the more I was peeved about it.

I thought it couldn't hurt to go do some mobilization work to see if it helped.

Smash and flossed:

Glutes; side glutes; hams

Foam Rolled:

Quads; IT Bands; Adductors

Other:

Bully - young lady forcing arm up my back; Overhead banded Distraction (whilst getting into a deep squat); Overhead Banded distraction with external distraction; Banded Bully; Super Rack; Sink Mobilization; leg stretches; sink mobilization (again)

Smiths Squats:

Bar x20; 40 x12; 90 x10; 140 x6; 180 x6; 210 x6(+1); 230 x6(+1); 240 x6; 250 x6(+1) PB :excited:

210 x10(+2); 180 x13(+1) ; 140 x15(+2) ; 90 x20(+2) ; 40 x22 (first 8 std, next 14 with a 5 sec pause at bottom)

Leg Extensions 86kg (failure/10 breaths/repeat)

x30(+8); x16(-3); x12(-5); x10(-6); x10(-2); x10(-6)

Leg Curls 64kg (as above)

23(+1); 19(+1); 18(+2); 16(0); 15(+1); 14(+2)

Pull ups

x9 x7

Toe Press - 3 sets TUT 100kg; 80kg; 52kg

Analysis:

With not squatting last week, the heel still not recovered, and the pain in the left hip region, I expected jack sh1t TBH

Plan was to mobilize and see if it helped, and then go from there.

After smashing and flossing the glutes, and foam rolling the legs, I started to forget about the ache 

Thought I'd have a go, but again, wasn't expecting to get very far.

Smiths Squats - bar x20 to start getting warm. 40 I normally do 10, but did 12 again to help warm up. 140 the usual 6, but some guy was using one set of 25's, so not my usual set up plate wise. Then 180, usual 6, but felt heavy if I'm honest. Managed to round up enough plates to make the 210, but no room left on the bar. Did 6 reps, and thought, sod it, I'll just do a few sets at 210 instead, due t the few issues. Just about to do 2nd set, and the guy brings the 25's back, so re-racked to my usual set up(have to interlock the plates in a certain way to fit them on, as a bit lacking in plates at this place), and went for the 230. Felt easier than expected, and did 6 reps. 240 not too bad, but 6th rep really hard. 250, I did 3, and thought OMG this is bloody hard, but dug deep, did 2 more, paused for a second at the top for a big breath, and went for 6th rep, got down, and afterwards was told I paused for about a second, then up I went, and still managed to rack on the top pins I use. Absolutely felt trashed, but elated  . My usual young lady high 5'd me, and some other guy, came over and patted me on the back, and said well done :excited: Really felt good to get a PB on these.

Then worked back down, from 210 and added reps through the range. Got to 90 and went deep as I possibly could - genuinely felt deeper than normal. Then did the 40's. My usual young lady said next week she wanted a 5 sec pause at the bottom. I had already done 8 deep, but she came back over, and as I got to the bottom of the 9th rep, she held her hand out in a stop motion, and then counted down with her fingers, and gestured for me to come up. I did this 14 times. Felt really good with the deep depth as well 

Leg Extns - usual style, but think I pushed myself too hard in 1st set, as got an extra 8, then paid for it in the next 5 sets, as dropped reps.

Leg Curls - usual style, added reps except 4th set, only because I misread my notes, and thought I'd done enough, but hadn't :facepalm:

Pull ups - did a couple of sets whilst recovering - felt pretty solid

Toe Press - feeling pretty bladdered, so 3 sets TUT style, and dropped the weight lower than normal to try and press further.

Overall - given all factors, I'm pretty stoked.

Felt like puking walking out, well had a little come into my throat, but too many people about so had to swallow back down

Hitting PB's whilst not 100%, well, can't ask for more than that


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Always thought I struggled with glute activation, escpecially as I'm a driver, and as such they switch off

Had the 'painful to sit on the toilet' syndrome this morning

One happy bunny :lol:

I reckon despite the low weight it's them 5sec paused squats as the last set, coupled with going deeper than I've gone before.

Not much sleep again, well not as much as I need, as didn't get back from Norwich till midnight last night, then took ages to wind down, and misses waking me up at 0630 

So just crashed out on sofa at mo, after a 6.25hr shift today, taking it easy.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Think I'm going to take rest of week off

You know when you are running full steam ahead, and often your body responds by just keeping going.

Then when you start to slow down, your body reacts by saying great, time to rest

Think that's what my body is trying to tell me.

There are a few other issues, which are bothering me.

Right heel isn't recovering - might see if I can get in docs later (chance'll be a fine thing :lol: )

I got pins and needles in my right foot whilst squatting Sunday, and whilst it got better, there is still a slight numbness there.

Right hamstring is just grief every day - blame driving here and a poor seat - boss isn't interested in getting me a new one, so will have to source a big chunk of foam and sit on that and see if it helps.

Got a terrible sore throat, so maybe coming down with something as well??

Sunday, when I went to Norfolk, well I half expected to be suffering with my legs after what I considered a bloody good session.

What I didn't expect, was a complete lack of strength in my upper body, especially the forearms and into the elbow joint.

This didn't improve Monday, and wasn't really any better yesterday when I went and did a chest session :sad:

So yesterday

Time was of the essence as didn't get to the gym till 1430, and all the kiddy winkles are allowed in at 1530, so by time I'd got changed and filled my drinks bottle it was gone 14.40. Thus decision was made not to do any mobilization work, otherwise wouldn't get anything done.

Incline Chest Press BPAK style

2x18kg DB's 12 reps, 10 sec chest stretch, 12 reps - as a warm up

2x34kg DB's x17(0)

2x36kg DB's x14(-2)

2x38kg DB's x14(0)

2x40kg DB's x10(0) x8(-3) x7(-1) had longer rest period then 11 reps, then extended rest again, then 9 reps

Flat Chest Press BPAK style -now I've not being doing this correctly as such, as you are supposed to pick a weight, do 8 reps, chest stretch for 10 secs, then one more rep, drop weight by 20%, then repeat, with no rest.

I've been doing it just dropping 2kg on each DB, have a battle rope stretch, shrug shoulders a few times, then go.

2x38kg ?

2x34kg ?

2x30kg ?

2x26kg ?

2x22kg ?

2x40kg - 3 sets

Forgot to note numbers, but the lack of strength was very apparent in arms, plus the discomfort in the elbow joint was very apparent, but I know I didn't hit 8 reps on any of them :sad:. Still not the correct way of doing them, just my interpretation of doing it just to mix it up a bit.

Diverging pull down

I'll be honest here, I've not been 'directly' working bi's or tri's for about 3 weeks now, just to see if they are getting enough stimulation from other days. As I wasn't doing very well on the chest, I decided to do tri's, which is how I always planned to do them i.e with chest, but I always get too carried away with chest, and never leave enough time to fit them in - well not without spending more time than I'd like.

Tried 110lbs, elbows didn't like it, but did a set

Dropped to 90lbs, felt ok, but didn't feel like it was hitting tri's very well

100lbs and felt like it was hitting tri's but pain in elbows getting too much.

Tried voodoo flossing the elbows, but not one of my usual young ladies for this, so didn't feel like it did the trick TBH.

Been back in this savo just to floss the elbows

Did a lot better job today, and they are starting to feel better already

So there it is, plod is falling apart :lol:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Not done any training as I said I wouldn't.

However had a result with the right hammy

How I sit in the transit means edge of seat digs into the right hamstring.

Tried different positions but keep going back to original one and endure the discomfort in the hammy.

Wedged a chunk of foam probably 12"x15" under right leg and felt so much better today, and after work the soreness has diminished 

Found a bigger chunk for the lorry so hopefully one less problem


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Yesterday misses was booked for a class, and thus wanted me to take her to it in the next town.

She wanted me to join her for the class, go do some weights, or do some cardio.

We had tea a bit earlier than usual, so allow for this and I went down hill rapidly.

Had another russian visitor, and was in bed from 6pm with stomach ache, which at times was very painful.

Woke this morning and stomach wasn't 100% but better, but still had no energy.

Out of curiosity I have weighed myself the last 4 days, with being ill and weight has been the same everyday.

Surprised at that TBH, I thought with no training, and being ill..............

Anyway, had no energy, so along with my oats, blueberries, whey and milk, I had some jam on toast.

Cancelled Body Attack as just didn't feel up to it.

Went to the gym with intention of doing some light cardio, then attempt the Yoga afterwards.

As I went in, one of the relief instructors turned up and said are you not doing attack with us?

I said no, my leg is feeling a lot better but not 100%

She said oh, you could always stand at the back and make noise (the instructors like me because I get involved a lot more than the majority)

I said go on then, but I'm taking lower options, she smiled and off she went.

Been having this slight tight sensation in right ankle, and also felt like something playing up in a hair root

I've had this for a few days, and been unsure of whether to do nothing and rest (which I have been doing) or mobilize it.

Decided as it's still there to mobilize.

Got a locrosse ball, and did a ball whack on the achilles either side and the back.

Felt a little sore after (as you'd expect) but the sensation I've had there was gone.

Went downstairs and walked into Body Attack - instructor seemed very pleased 

So did 9 out of 10 tracks (needed a pee during upper body workout) and only did one or two lower options, and got through the class no bother.

I'd put that down to the energy the jam on toast gave me - it's no something I like in my diet, but has proved useful on a few occassions when I feel down on energy.

Felt really energised afterwards and felt like I could go again :lol:

Followed that up with over 60mins of Yoga - supposed to be 60min class, but although I put 60mins each week, it's more like 70/75.

Feeling quite good at the mo 

Elbows still feel a little funny, although I managed down dog no problem (which I felt would of put more strain on them than anything else)

Tempted to go mobilize them again this savo, as there will be a young lass there who is the best when it comes to helping with this.

Can't spend too long up there though, as only seen the olds once in 3 or 4 weeks, and need to make time for that today.

My dad always gets me doing jobs when I go round, but hey, I'd rather it be me, than him struggle and hurt himself.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Back to feeling like sh1te 

May as well hope I'm better in next few days and just call it a deload weak.

Although saying that I'm now looking at periodising my training.

Such as 8 weeks aiming at strength

8 weeks at muscle growth

8 weeks endurance

8 weeks CV health

Or something along them lines

Going to do 8x8 next as just spent the last block at strength although the 8x8 is only a 6 week block


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Felt a little better yesterday, although not 100%

Only had a small amount of work, and surprised I dragged it out to 4.5hrs

Went home at 1230, and thought I'd get changed for the gym, and try a session.

Had a phone call at 1250, and had to go back to work to go to Stourbridge.

Kinda glad in a way, as like I say I wasn't 100%, but so missing the gym.

Had to pick the wife up at 1600, and needed to take her for an appointment at 1720, so just went home and did a bit of food prep that I didn't do Sunday, as I wasn't well.

After taking her, and stuck there for an hour, it was come back, and make tea and do some more food prep for rest of week.

Time getting on by now, so decided against attempting to go do something.

Woke this morning, bit tired (fell sleep at 1045, woke at 1145 for a pee, again at 0345 for a pee, then struggled to get back sleep - which seems to be the norm of late for some reason) felt a bit better generally though.

As I didn't have any work till 0930, I dropped the wife at work and the lad at school, ready to be in the gym for 0810. Stomach started playing up a bit again 

Decided against it, and now sat at home after another slug of pepto-abysmal (I know it's bismol, but have to tasted it? :lol: )

Don't normally suffer stomach issues, normally pretty strong constituency, so beginning to wonder if there is more to it.

Going to try dropping the milk from my oats tomoz, and go back to water, and see if it makes a difference.

Overall, I think I might have to sack off training this week also.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

I think you're wise to give the gym a miss for a bit longer.

Sounds like your body is telling you it needs a bit of R&R. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Probably, but never usually have problems with my stomach, well if I do, it's usually over pretty quickly.

Day 8 now, as had a russian visitor again earlier, and got stomach ache as well.

Swigged some more pepto-abysmal but doing nothing.

Had my oats, fruit and whey but made with water to see if it's the milk, but still think I ran myself down with all the work, and it's just a virus that's managed to get a good hold unfortunately.

Went and did Pilates last night, just to keep my hand in, and struggled a lot. Spinal twisting is severly lacking - we had to lie on front and not using our legs or arms, turn over on our backs just using your core. I just couldn't do it, and whilst I was just using the power of my core, some others who managed it I'm sure they cheated to achieve it, and reckon they used the rest of their body. Yes, I could of pretended, but what's the point in that??

Think when my stomach is better, I'll do some global gut smashing - there can be a trade off with overall core strength, and spinal twisting, and this mobilization technique helps address that. It makes you want to puke, so definately not something I want to try at the mo :lol:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Still feeling ill, and had russian visitor 5x today 

Had oats, whey, blueberries, and milk this morning and ill twice

Didn't feel like eating till 12 - I was hungry, but just put off eating

Had mince and chicken breast with leek - had no problems

Had tuna, EVOO, and egg whites and ill 3x

Some options:

- as I have canned tuna everyday there is the possibility of mercury poisoning

- Chemist suggested it might be IBS

- according to someone, he said he had same symptoms when he had Camplyobacter from under cooked chicken


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

it could be the egg white, i pretty much poisoned myself for 6 months using raw eggs (pasteurised or not) till i realised.

you could also be very run down possibly from pushing too hard for too long.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Got [email protected] 0920 so will shall see what they say.

Not lifted a weight in 8 days

Weight dropping, but had to go up a notch on the belt

Not good


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> Probably, but never usually have problems with my stomach, well if I do, it's usually over pretty quickly.
> 
> Day 8 now, as had a russian visitor again earlier, and got stomach ache as well.
> 
> ...


I've seen this done in martial arts, so I know it is possible.

Good luck at the Drs today.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> I've seen this done in martial arts, so I know it is possible.
> 
> Good luck at the Drs today.


Thanks

Looking like I have C Diff

Clostridium difficile colitis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I had to have a course of antibiotics to treat a cyst in September, and the doc seems to think it's upset the bacteria in my gut/intestines. Which is what is says in the link.

On a course of Metronidazole for next 10 days, which is the most popular, and mentioned in the link.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I was ill at 4am, and again at 7am.

Still felt a little rough, but getting fed up of doing nothing.

Went and attempted my usual Saturday morning routine.

Did 55mins Body Attack - needed a pee during track 5 as per usual

Started feeling a bit better, although crunches during ab track felt a little challenging to the stomach.

Got through 600ml water, and had to go refill.

Did 30mins of Yoga, but so thirsty, and had to go get another 600ml of water - that's never happened before.

Been drinking and peeing loads, but don't know whether that's my body trying to cleanse itself????

Attempted to get more food into me today, hoping the body is needing it with me being so ill for 12days ish

Stomach has taken it, so things are looking up.

Hoping to get into the gym tomoz for first session in 12 days 

I'll go with legs as per usual, as me and the misses are going to the other branch, and they now have a proper squat rack, so hoping to make use of it.

Kinda more interested in doing more 5sec paused squats to bring the glutes on more, as I'm sure that has helped loads with my sciatica.

Don't think I'll be going heavy tomoz, as think it will be more a testing the water session, as don't know what energy/strength will be like after being ill for almost 2 weeks.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Misses wanted to go to the branch in the next town, so off we went this morning.

I know I don't deserve it, but decided to have my cheat day yesterday, after being so ill, just to get some goodness into me, so I would have the nergy for a good workout.

Had a couple of solid no.2's so obviously stomach is improving.

Still feel like I have a cold so not 100% but I was determined to do something.

Bit of a general warm up - yes's, no's, battle rope, atlas stone/swimming stretch, air squats

Mobilization - overhead banded distraction, same with external rotation, banded bully.

Free weight Squats

Bar x6, 60kg x6, 80 x6, 100 x6, 120 x6, 140x3

Smiths Squats

140 x3; 160 x3, 180 x3

5 second Smiths Paused Squats

50kg x6, 70 x8, 90kg x6 ATG

Leg Extn - failure/10breaths/repeat

68kg x20 x20 x18 x17 x17 x16

Leg Curls - failure/10breaths/repeat

59kg x26 x24 x 20

50kg x24 x22 x20

Toe Press - failure/10breaths/repeat

100kg x18 x15 x13 x11

80kg x166 x12

Analysis:

Still not 100%, as still feel like I have a cold, bit achey, runny nose etc, but determined to do something, so off we went, but later than planned, so was pushed with warm up/mobilization, and really think I would of benefitted from foam rolling the legs, but it was what it was.

Had to go toilet again, and was solid again, so all good.

Free weight Squats - as I said in previous post, I've never gone over 45kg before, so new territory for me, yes I squat 250 on the smiths, but that's just plain cheating in my book, as it ain't real squatting is it. Started off with bar, then worked up doing 6 reps on each. Got up to 140kg, but stomach still a littel off, and the sun beaming through the windows right next to the rack was making me feel too warm, and made me feel a little squeazy. But hey ho, a PB for free weight.

Smiths Squats - ego wouldn't let me stop there :facepalm: so moved onto this, and did a bit more, but again, stomach and warmth made me feel too squeezy to go any heavier.

5 sec Paused Smiths Squats - I found these great for my glutes last time, but, it was after squatting heavy. Did the 40's but just not feeling it, so went up to 70, and felt a littel better, then up to 90kg, but I genuinely believe I went deeper than I've ever gone before, and was ATG, well, for me anyway :lol: . Too warm again, so stopped at that.

Leg extn - as i've been ill, or rather still am, but getting better, I dropped the weight. Did usual style, and misses came in just as I finished to ask how long I'd be, so stood up as I finished, and was all wobbly, she looked at me funny, and said I think you should stop now! I said you're joking, that's the effect I want :lol:

Leg Curls - as above, dropped weight, managed 4sets at the 59kg, and during 10breaths after those, moved pin to 50kg, and did 2 final sets.

Toe Press - tried to concentrate on pushing the toes, then pushing a bit more. Nothing to write home about, but given circumstances :rofl:

Overall:

Still feel full of cold, and with coming out of illness, or rather still suffering a bit, I'm very happy.

Felt great to shift some weight again, but will be happier after getting a back session in.

Felt it in my back, and TBH, I've noticed lately, with not working out, my back has started to hurt a bit more, so be nice to get some strength back there.

So well pleased - overcome not free weight squatting with weight. Think I needed to go deeper, but think that would of been better with foam rolling and tight in the hips, which improved as I progressed.

SO one vvvveeerrryyy happy Plodster :yes:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Saturday when I visited my parents, my dad was full of cold.

Yesterday afternoon I came down with it and had my nose running like a tap.

Attempted a chest workout today, but was a poor show.

Yes I'm a lot better than I have been of late, but I'm far from right, so going to take a few more days off in the hope I improve enough.

But gutted as waist is expanding despite weight being stable, which is disappointing hence my desire to get back on it, but such is life sometimes.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Genuinely didn't plan on doing anything today and just rest.

However misses booked in for a class at the other branch.

Plan was to do some cardio whilst waiting.

Did some yes's, no's, battle rope, atlas stone/swimming stretch.

10mins Lateral X

Thought best go on the bike next, but it was almost like the free weight area was calling my name

Plod......PLOD......PLOD!!!!

Seated Shoulder Press (db's)(kgs)

20's x12; 22.5's x12; 25's X11; 27.5's x9;

30's x7; 32.5's x5;

35's with spotter x6 (PB for reps)

Shrugs (1150 in total)(kgs)

30reps with 80/75/70/65/60/55/50/45/40/35

40 @30

70 @25

250 @20

250 @15

240 @10

Face Pulls 110lbs (10 breaths between sets)

20/20/18

Side Laterals 3/4 reps for continuous tension TUT

2x6kg DB's 12/10/8

Analysis:

Started cautiously on seated shoulder press and didn't imagine I'd get far. Actually pleased to get to the 30's TBH. Felt like puking on the 32.5's! Tried the 35's but couldn't get them past shoulder height. Asked for help just to get them up, and somehow managed 6 reps which is a PB for reps at this weight  Seemed the session wasn't going to be as bad as I thought !

shrugs next, last time was 28reps, so went to 30, and worked down from the 40's to the 17.5's

Then added reps for the rest of the drop. Didn't even bother with the 2.5's and still beat my best my 126reps 

Traps pumped to hell, so didn't bother with upright row, and happy with the first exercise so no Arnold press, and straight onto face pulls.

Finished off with side laterals 3/4 reps for continuous tension & 2sec +ve & 2sec -ve

Elsewhere suggested I should go up from the 4's I'd been using and go to the 6's.

1st set ok, 2nd only 10, and third set, got to 4 and really had to force myself to even get to 8.

Misses finished by now and as I still felt a little sick I called it quits.

Hadn't planned on the session, and genuinely thought I'd consider attempting a session tomorrow at earliest, but hey, it happened, and TBH pretty pleased given circumstances

Still got a bit of cold, and so not 100%, but hopefully a sign I'm definitely on the road to recovery


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

You just couldn't help yourself, could you? 

Good workout though dude. Ease yourself back in gently though.... Or at least listen to what your body is saying to you tomorrow. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

tokyofist said:


> You just couldn't help yourself, could you?
> 
> Good workout though dude. Ease yourself back in gently though.... Or at least listen to what your body is saying to you tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Meant to say that was last night.

Finished work at 1430, and raced home to get changed to go the gym, but had to sit myself down, and tell myself not to :lol:

So, at mo, looks bit like I'm doing day on, day off

Might be pushed to train tomoz, as got to leave at 0700, deliver a stand near the Tower of London for 10am, then pick it up at 4pm.

So have a few hours to kill

Half tempted to find a decent gym, and do a session, but guess it's a case of whether or not I can find somewhere to park the van up or not.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Went and did about an hours worth of cardio tonight.

Struggled a bit, but hopefully I'll improve given a few more sessions.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Missed a few updates so to summarise:

Friday - day off as spent 12hrs behind the wheel

Saturday - body attack then Yoga

Sunday - smiths squats to 250kg; 5 sec smiths paused squats from 210kg downwards; leg exam 86kg; toe press drop set

Monday - had time but squats took too much out of me so day off

Yesterday- blew my phone up so after getting a replacement from the shop under warranty I had to spend hours restoring content so no weights.

Went in evening to do core.

Didn't feel right in right hammy and after 10mins I walked out and spent the next 20 working on it. Huge knot in there.

Got enough relief to go do Pilates but once I finish work I'm ringing round to book a sports massage


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Walked in yesterday afternoon

Started doing some warm up sets of incline chest press, and shoulders just didn't feel right, so walked out.

Did think of going back later when misses was booked for a class but she cancelled so as I'd been at work at 0445 I had an early night instead.

Will see what today brings and whether I can train or not

Regards the hammy - got a sports massage booked for tomorrow


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Sports massage........mmmmm

Had to fill a form out and answer a few questions

Then said I'd like her to work on my right hammy and my shoulders in general.

Was waiting for the pain to start in the hammy, but it never did. I was expecting to be about in tears with the pain, but I wasn't.

Shoulders were quite clicky in places, but both areas feel sore, as I guess is what's to be expected.

Don't have any feel for the hammy yet, but out of curiosity I checked my shoulder mobility, and it's definately better.

I did ask her after, as I said I was expecting more pain

She said she doesn't go heavy on the first session, as she's assessing you and your threshold, and many people are put off by going in heavy first time.

I said I was expecting it

Anyway, giving her benefit of the doubt, and booked in again for next Friday as well 

Think I'll have at least one more this side of xmas, but that will be limit of finances till new year.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Think I might be out for a bit

Last couple of weeks, been trying not to use the pad on the bar when squatting.

This is my analysis on it - I think my legs are far more developed than my shoulders and back.

My legs can handle the weight, and so can my core, but my shoulders and upper back can't handle the weight of the bar on it's own.

I even had a red line running across my traps and delts where the bar sat - it was especially worse where I had the shoulder seperation last year as that is pronounced.

So that's it, I'm unsure on doing legs tomoz as the hammy still hurts, plus I don't want to make it worse.

Any push or pull movements will involve the shoulders so think I'm screwed.

So, if I take this week off, that's around a month with very little training 

I went and did my usual Saturday morning routine, but on Body Attack, took a few lower options, plus deliberately went the toilet during upper body track

Did Yoga, but skipped down dog, due to both hammy and shoulders. I attempted one movement where you balance on one hand and one leg, but shoulders just gave way.

God knows what I've done, as the lass yesterday said they didn't feel too bad, but I did notice a lot of clicking. She just suggested using a wrapped towel on the bar, or cutting the arms off an old hoodie for a bit of extra protection.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

You'll be able to focus on cardio then.

Form videos are priceless for feedback.

You might not be keeping ur elbows up n contracting traps n upper back enuff to support bar and or u might be adding weight to quickly for ur muscles to adapt to the weight..

Or maybe you should stick to higher reps..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> You'll be able to focus on cardio then.
> 
> Form videos are priceless for feedback.
> 
> ...


This....TBH

I have bad shoulder mobility, so probably doesn't help

I'll go tomoz, have a little play around with slow controlled reps TUT and see where that gets me, and will report back.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I had hand and wrist problems 2 years ago as a result of holding DBs heavy enough for leg work, but too heavy for hands. What I did was move to barbell work, got some straps, stretched forearms and it all sorted itself out eventually.

My question would be you do all this warming up and flexibility work so how come your shoulders are not flexible?There is also a thing where you can be too flexible, it's about getting the balance right.

I can heavily recommend videoing and watching back. No fancy equipment required, I prop my phone up against whatever I can find, drinks bottle on a bench is good for this, have also used radiators and shelves, and video away, sometimes by watching back immediately it means you can change things on next set. I was a bit nervous of doing it at first, in case it looked a bit wierd to other gym users, but I don't care now, it's a great tool and I was surprised how much I was getting right whilst also spotting the things I could correct.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

My Shoulders are not flexible because of driving for 18yrs and getting stuck into bad posture.

A lot I do is trying to correct that, not make myself 'super-flexible'


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> My Shoulders are not flexible because of driving for 18yrs and getting stuck into bad posture.
> 
> A lot I do is trying to correct that, not make myself 'super-flexible'


I think the mistake people make is assume I am reasonably flexible, and trying to make myself even more so.

I have very poor mobility/flexibilty in many areas, and just trying to make myself reasonable


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Anyway

*FCUK*

*THIS*

*NEGATIVATY*

*SH1T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Totally unsure of my abilities, but determined to take control, so off I went.

Foam rolled quads, IT Bands, Hams

Banded overhead distraction; same with external rotation; Banded Bully

Free Weight Squats

bar x6; 60 x6; 80 x6; 100 x6; 120 x6; 130 x6; 150 x4 PB; 160 x3 PB

Smiths Squats

140 x4; 180 x4; 210 x4

Smiths Paused Squats

100 x3

Leg Extension 80kg x20

Analysis:

Free weights squats - Stuck my hoodie on from when I was 27stone, and bunched the sleeves up and used the hood just to cushion the delts/traps, but just didn't know where I could go, so bar for 6; then added 20kg a side, felt fine, another10kg a side, also fine, another 10kg per side to make 100, fine. Onto 120, starting to feel the pressure on my shoulders, but fine, then thought I'd put 140 on, and was well happy to get 6, as last time IIRC I did 3, only to check and I'd only got 130 on :facepalm: . Thought stuff 140, and went straight to 150, and was cautious of the hammy, so only did 4. Thought I've got more in me, so onto 160kg and got 3 reps, which again, thought I had more in me, but not wanting to push myself too hard, as it's still a PB for free weight.

Ego needed more, so onto Smiths machine, but again, cautious of my abilities, so just 4 reps at 140, 180 and 210.

Unracked the smiths, but thinking of glutes, I put 100kg back on and did 5 sec paused squats, but I kept thinking is this good for the hammy?? so stopped after 3.

Went to do leg extns and this branch only goes to 80kg, so did a set, but sensible head was on, and told myself not to push it, and just be happy I'd done something, so there you go, just a short session to get myself back into it.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

*MONDAY*

Lower back is in agony.

I know why I don't train Mondays!

It's because my legs, shoulders and back need the rest after squatting.

Only had 3.5hrs work today, so went and had a little session.

Back wasn't brilliant before I started, so didn't want to work that, so went with chest.

Foam rolled back

Smash and flossed traps, and lats

Banded overhead distraction, same with external rotation, and Banded Bully.

Battle rope and some shoulder rotations.

BPAK style Incline Chest Press

2x22 x12 warm up

2x32 x14; 2x34 x12; 2x36 x8; 2x38 failed x6 x3; 2x26 - 1 set super slow

BPAK stlye flat chest press drop set

2x28kgs x8 10sec chest stretch +1 rep

2x22kgs x7 10sec chest stretch +1rep

2x16kgs x7 10sec chest stretch +1rep

Chest press machine

50kg x20

109kg x12

Cable crossover

2x70lbs 3x10

2x100lbs x8

Decline cable chest press

220lbs x10

260lbs x6

Analysis:

Have only trained chest once in 4 weeks and that wasn't too good a session, so wasn't expecting much TBH. 22's to warm up, then 32's - similar to last time, the 34's I was up a rep, the 36's about the same, and failed the first set of 38's. Thought not having that, and went again and got 2 reps up on last time, and went again, and got 3, and most of the way on the 4th, but not to be. Did a final set with the 26's super slow, and concentrating on the stretch at the bottom.

Flat, did the drop set, and similar to last time. Chest press, I did a slow set at 50kg, then this lass came up and said don't you normally max that out, and last time I failed at 95 IIRC, so stick it on the 109, and did a set of 12, so some improvement there.

Want to try new exercises, so did a few sets of cable x-over's. Did a couple of sets prior trying to find form, with lighter weights. Don't normally do these, so nothing to compare.

Finished off with the cable machine, with a decline bench in it, and did some pressing in there.

Throughout the session, my back wasn't happy, especially getting into position on the incline and flat with the DB's and was letting me know about it :sad:

Also had a little discomfort in left delt, so didn't push myself massively, but just happy to bank a session in, given I've only had one chest session in 4 weeks.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

mate.

experiment

result

conclusion.

your lower back is in agony..

my conclusion altho of course its only my conclusion is my back hurts so why would i stress it even more by training.

your conclusion is my lower back is in agony (your words) so i`m gonna still train and risk making it worse.

1 workout doesnt mean a thing, nothing improves cos you got 1 workout in...

if youre going to experiment to find "what works for you" you must you use the data that you alone provide.

the experiments if not are just a waste of time because nothing is learned.

some experiments are not worth wasting your time with because theres a forgone conclusion.

you have a natural world champion to bounce ideas off on here so you dont waste time and just because he`s a bodybuilder it doesnt mean he`s not wise enough to cater his advice for an individual such as your self who isnt a bodybuilder.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry Plod

I keep trying to encourage you to video and check your form.

I am also very confused as to why someone with shoulder and back issues is trying to do 3 rep squats going heavy, and each time is crippled the following day. What you are doing isn't working.

You need to get back to basics and you have a wealth of knowledge being offered for zilch ££££s.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> Sorry Plod
> 
> I keep trying to encourage you to video and check your form.
> 
> ...


Reference the video

I know I have poor mobility - my ankles have limited movement, my hips have limitations but are improving, and my shoulders have limitations also.

I didn't see the point when Smiths Squatting as it isn't a true representation of the movement.

Now I've only just started free weight squatting, but I do know this - I tend to lean forward too much when going down, due to the hip mobility.

I also arch in my back a bit when reaching back for the bar.

I don't need anybody to tell me these things.

I'm doing the mobility work to try and assist, and improvements are being made, but it's very small steps and will take some time.

The above reasons, is why I tend to like the Smiths Squatting, as I can have my feet a little more forward, which allows for the poor mobility in the ankles and hips.

Each time I'm 'crippled' the next day????? Really?? have I said I'm crippled the next 'each time'???

Yes, I said, I 'know about it', and 'usually' have the Monday off for rest.

And again, Yes, this week for sure, but my back has improved loads this year, but this last 4 weeks with limited workouts, and none at all, have all had a detrimental effect on my back. I just need to build the strength back up.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> mate.
> 
> experiment
> 
> ...


I went in because I had the opportunity to train, which has been sadly lacking of late, due to a number of reasons

I had 2 weeks off due to C-Diff so was unable to train then, and then other issues have played there part in seeing me doing very little of late.

I hadn't trained 'as' heavy as I normally do the previous day, so thought seeing as i only had had 2.5hrs work that day(up to that point, had to go back later), to utilise the time to train.

I thought I'd be ok, and just 'felt' it a little getting into position with the weights. Not so much to say, this ain't right, but just enough to know it was there.

Once into position I was ok. However later on, it just got a lot worse, leading me to being in agony.

So it wasn't a case of me being in agony, and saying I'm going to train regardless, I agree, that would be plain stupid.

Last week i walked in, did 1 warm up set for chest, my shoulder didn't feel right, and I walked out and didn't train all week.

I appreciate, sometimes I don't explain myself properly, and that things can get mis-understood, so apologies for that.

In my head, it reads right, but sometimes you go back later and think, mmm, yes that could be misconstrued, especially when replies baffle me sometimes.

I know you guys (and gals) at the heart of it are trying to help, so thanks anyway.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Haven't trained since Monday due to the back.

Just about feeling it's back to some resemblance of normality.

I also haven't done any cardio due to the right hammy.

I had one so called sports massage a week ago and felt better till Tuesday then the pain in my leg started to get come back.

Had another yesterday but been awake since 3am with it. Went and got an ice pack and put on till 4am but no better.

The way she's talking it's going to take weeks and weeks to sort but at £30 a pop that's 2/3rds of a day's wages for me at mo and I've not got that kind of money spare every week.

Don't know if :

1/ she's spannering it out to get more money out of me by going too easy

2/ she's taking it easy as it's more effective

3/ she's simply not that good

Penciled in for next week, but just unsure, and at £30 I can get an hours worth elsewhere whereas I'm getting around 30mins there.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm genuinely sorry to hear that Plod, sounds like you are in a bit of a corner. If you were anywhere up north Plod I'd recommend a man I know who doesn't believe in return visits or weeks of treatment. He only wants to see you once or twice, works out what's going wrong so you can change it, and gives stuff you can do at home.

I would bet that you would be doing stuff at home instead and making other changes, but without being there difficult to advise. If you are ever anywhere near Cal it might be worth popping in. I've already sent him 3 videos of my squats this week, trying to improve things so that I can squat (a) in safety and ( B) above 60kg.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks Rose

I've spoke to 2 people this morning ref the massage.

The first works at the gym and 'used' to do sports massages a few years back and I told her what I'd had done.

She said that ain't a sports massage and said if she had anywhere still to do it, she'd do it for me, although if I was prepared to come back later she'd have a go.

Went down to do body attack and the second person attends the class each week and although doesn't do sports massages, does teach Swedish massage. I told her what I'd had done and she also agreed what I'd had done wasn't a sports massage.

I then attempted to do the class but after ten mins I sacked it off as hammy wasn't happy, and I didn't want to make it worse.

I went back upstairs and the first lass seen me, asked what was up, and told me to go lie on the floor.

She got the muscle warm first, then went to work.

She said she'd never seen a knot so large before and it was rock hard and shaped like a lollipop.

I said does that prove even more so that what I had yesterday was nothing more than a normal massage, and she agreed.

She spent quite some time getting into it, and it popped a few times. I mentioned about the back and my calves.

She said tight hams can cause back ache so might explain why the back is playing up a bit alongside my own thoughts on why I mentioned previously.

She then rested the hammy, and worked the calf for a bit, but said she was going to go harder on the hammy.

She did this, and OMG, that was more like it.

We have already got a 'safe word' for when she helps me with voodoo flossing, and I must admit it was very close on a number of occassions, as the pain was excrutiating, but needs be as needs must. She said it was finally starting to break down, but after 40mins she even admitted she didn't think she should push it any further as my leg was very red. She thinks another session would do it, and if I can't get another person to do it, she would gladly do it either next Wednesday or Saturday when she's in work again.

The one yesterday did advise me to do stretching, so went back downstairs and did an hours worth of Yoga.

I did struggle a fair bit, mainly lifting that leg up so knee was at hip height was very uncomfortable, but tried my best to perservere, although a few movements I didn't attempt as knew that would be problematic.

So a lot happier with situation, as although it feels like I've flushed £65 down the pan, at least I've managed to get something out of it, with the lass taking pity on me today.

I even offered to pay her, or get her something, but she said she both likes inflicting pain and helping people :lol:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i dont have much spare cash at all.. if i need to i go every week at 32 quid a pop at the chiro..

its a priority.

however the idea is to build up the progress in my back so i`m only going 1 in 8 weeks again..

i hammered my back 18 months ago rebuilding my premises and i`m still paying for it.

but needs must.

ive recently swapped to an osteo who`s 40 quid a pop but my back has improved expedentially after 2 treatements, but ive been after a treatement like this for 10 years and have finally gotten lucky.

back pain supercedes lifting, well being supercedes ego.

tight hams and quads are 100% linked to back pain.

i was very lucky for LR to give me a shot at helping her out and altho i say so myself the difference between vid 1 and vids 2 and 3 is considerable.

she`s gone from doing a struggley pb to a much stronger safer pb overnite..

cos i`m attempting to improve efficiency..

her previous form wouldve and i beleive in the past has caused back pain.. so i suspect yours probly does too.. just a gut instinct..

thanks for being so open minded LR  cos i know what some of the stuff i say sounds pretty weird lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Wanted to break myself back in gently

After a warm up and a light set of hammer grip lat pull down I adopted 8x8 approach

Hammer Grip Lat Pull Down 8x8 @55kg

Low cable Row 8x8 @ 45kg

T-bar Row 8x8 @ 60kg

Meadows Rows done left side all sets then right 40kg

Left 7x8 1x7

Right 5x8 1x6 1x8 1x6

Finished off with core work


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Plod said:


> Wanted to break myself back in gently


Starts with high volume 8x8 routine.  hard core! 

Are using 2 second eccentric 2 second concentric timing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

tokyofist said:


> Starts with high volume 8x8 routine.  hard core!
> 
> Are using 2 second eccentric 2 second concentric timing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol

I was aiming for 3 sec eccentric and 3sec concentric

Rest periods were 20secs between sets.

I did the 8x8 as you have to go lighter and I thought it would be wiser than going heavy.

Plan will be to run the 8x8 up to new year or maybe 2nd week of Jan


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Woah! That's pretty punishing.

I've been doing the 8x8 for the last 8 weeks, but was doing 2 sec/2 sec with 30 seconds between sets. Found it pretty gruelling... And a little embarrassing at how low I had to lift. Ego defo left at door. 

Just about to switch back to a 4x8 for the next period.... But will incorporate the 8x8 again down the line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

8x8 ?

Flipping heck, I've just built up following a progressive plan over seven 1/2 weeks to 8 x 3 (8 sets, 3 reps) for my biggest, compound lift, remainder of exercises in each workout are assistance/accessory at less sets more reps.

Mega Plod!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

tokyofist said:


> Woah! That's pretty punishing.
> 
> I've been doing the 8x8 for the last 8 weeks, but was doing 2 sec/2 sec with 30 seconds between sets. Found it pretty gruelling... And a little embarrassing at how low I had to lift. Ego defo left at door.
> 
> ...


Just stuck my headphones in and took no notice of anybody else TBH so didn't even think of my ego (for a change lol)

quite enjoyed the intensity of it all 

wasnt sure on the cadence so took a nice slow pace and was sure that the rest was supposed to be 20secs but could be wrong


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> 8x8 ?
> 
> Flipping heck, I've just built up following a progressive plan over seven 1/2 weeks to 8 x 3 (8 sets, 3 reps) for my biggest, compound lift, remainder of exercises in each workout are assistance/accessory at less sets more reps.
> 
> Mega Plod!


Vince Goronda (sp?) is the guy to read up on for 8x8

Something I had planned on starting 2/3weeks ago so I would of had a 6week run up to Crimbo

After being ill I convinced myself I needed to get strength back up, but this way keeps my ego in check as you need lighter weight and can let my body rebuild itself after this bad run on illness/injuries


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Woke and the pain I've had in right hamstring for weeks and weeks has gone. (Fingers crossed lol)

I do however feel really sore on the IT band that side.

Don't know if this is related to the knot, something different, or just took a bit of extra hammering during the proper sports massage Saturday and just simply needs more rest. Guess only time will tell.

Definitely know I did that workout yesterday though.

Very satisfying to feel that you can do a workout with less chance of injury, have a nice high intensity which I enjoy, and get something out of it


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Very little training of late, and going to 8x8 I decided to start off playing safe and using the chest press machine, and did 20 x27kg and 20 at 36 for a warm up, before starting my 8x8. All exercises were 3sec +ve and 3sec -ve, except cable x-over which was 2&2, and 20sec rest periods throughout.

Chest Press machine 50kg 7x8 1x6

Chest Press 40kg BB 3x8; 2x7; 2x6; 1x5

Chest press cable fly 23kg a side 5x8; 1x7; 2x6

Cable X-over 27kg a side 7x8 1x6

TRX Push ups 8&5

Analysis:

Chest Press machine - didn't seem a bad weight to start with, and was close on sets 5,6&7 whether I'd get the 8

Chest Press 40kg BB - was worried I had gone too light, but my arms were shaking towards he end of each set, and through the rest periods, so maybe not.

Chest press fly - think I judged the weight just right here

Cable X-over - did a couple of reps at 23kg a side, and stopped and put up to 27 a side and started again, which seems the right decision.

TRX push ups - I did plan on 'seeing' if I could do 8x8 although I had my doubts TBH, and did first 8, then 20secs rest, then could only manage 5.

I did then try and do some decline push ups instead, but my right wrist was starting to hurt for some reason, so called it a day.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I think u need more rest between sets, ur leaving urself nowhere to go..

I think that's what other replies may have been saying v politely..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Answer me this then.......

If the way 8x8 works, is for you to pick a weight where you should manage the first 5sets for 8 reps, then the next 3 aiming for 6+.

Then the greater the rest period, the higher the weight required to effect the same result, as a shorter rest period and a lighter weight.

Then why use a weight higher than needed?

Yes stress your muscles, but why stress your joints etc out when you can get the same effect for less stress

Plus the shorter rest periods has greater CV benefits surely?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

U still have to show progression.. N ur leaving urself nowhere to go..

Got a client doing sommat similar training 6x aweek..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Or were u planning in doing the same weights each time..

Sounds like u were on ur limits with some stuff already.

As for stressing joints apply that logic to ur 3 rep smith squats with back n ham probs..

I take months to use a different rep range if its a big change..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

The way I see it

If you can do 8x8 the weight is too light and needs to be increased like on some of the weights on back session Sunday.

If I was failing on 6th rep of sets 6-8 then weight was right as per some of the exercises today.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

So for a while I was concentrating on building strength

To do that you have to lift heavy, sure I've even seen mushy say that.

Building muscle is different and 8x8 is a muscle building program.

So saying about applying same logic doesn't ring true for me.

And for the most part my smiths squats were 6 reps

Just lately after being ill have I dropped to 3 or 4

Back is usually fine if I keep on top of it but if I stop exercising then that's when I have problems. Just needs building back up.

Get the feeling I will be wrong whatever I say......


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

So what would 8 x 3 with 2 minutes rest be?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Plod I've lost count of the times uv admitted my comments have actually been correct, but nothing changes..

I take no pleasure in my comments at all..

Being blunt take more rest between sets for now, the idea if initial weeks of a programme is to start out easy.. N then either increase weights or decrease time between sets..

Thereby giving urself somewhere to go, its called cycling intensity..

If u actually sounded happy about how ur trainings going id shut the fcuk up n leave u to it..

But u don't.. You use words like I hope, it may work etc..

You ask questions.. Hardly any other bugger answers so rather than leave you to blunder in like a blind man I try n help you get on the right path..

Reading ur journal wad what brought me back in here after a long period of "away fishing".

I've tried suggesting u take more qualified advice but you don't go that either..

Preferring to experiment urself..

Thing is ur experiments have easily predictable conclusions..

Hence my above suggestions of asking the four biggest or most successful trainers on the forum..

All can modify they advice from a bb ing point of view to suit ur goals.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Cool, a better reply than I expected lol

fair point on the cycling intensity I can understand that.

As for asking for advice from the '4' you suggested.

Well maybe I'm not comfortable with asking, maybe I feel a bit cheeky.

I do think I need someone to take over, as you say, I probably do experiment too much.

Hopefully a couple of more months down the line I'll employ someone to structure my diet and training now finances are improving. Can't do it just now as trying to clear some of the debts built up whilst been on short time, but hopefully soon 

Thanks for the reply, I kind of thought you might go tell me to go [email protected]£k myself lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Its always tempting..

Maybe u not wanting to ask is more about you than what the big guy thinks...

Or well conditioned lady ?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Btw money doesn't guarentee results.

I trained in a 8x4 space in my living room for years n tidied it all away afterwards..

Just think how much u spend on using a gym.

Id say 90% of what I've spent on training is tangible to this day because I spent it on equipment.

Trap bar, best 150 I've ever spent.

Leg work sorted,practically zero space taken up when tidied away.

Get a collapsible bench, use dbs n u have a very good very basic, fully equipped gym for everything you need to do..

Cardio, that's what the great outdoors is for..

Training should be free, the only price you pay is your dues in effort and imagination.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Money doesn't guarantee results!

I found that out lately with the sports masseur! £65 down the swanny

I guess it's accountability though if I get someone else involved, but will make sure I do my research first.

Struggling to remember who you said to ask

Was it Neil, IB, Mushy, and LR?

If so, well Neil offered me advise on my training at the start of this journal and I didn't take it, so feel awkward about asking

IB and Mushy, well had very little interaction with either, so again awkward

LR - chips in anyway


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yes well sounds like you went to the wrong therapist, that happens..

been there bought the t shirt and wasted a lot of time..

even my new osteo seems to have done what she thinks is needed and is saying come back in 4 weeks time already, when i`m after more frequent proactive treatments..

good thing is she`s at least being ethical and not just saying yeah come back next week i`ll take your money.

yes thats the 4 i suggested.

yes LR does chip in but you dont appear to pay much heed mate..

if you ask for advice altho i`d suggest find someone to mentor you, you must be prepared to do what they suggest rather than your take on theyre advice.

you do alot of things correctly and then kill it by going it too hard, for too long, having too short a rest periods in this case from day 1.. your bodyweight squats turned into something akin to 6?- 12? second stress holds done for a marathon..

laudible but just taking it all too far..

i dont think you can cycle intensity tbh and i think 8x8 suits you well, but its a factor in making it work.

if you can find something you can go flat out on all the time and progress it`ll work for you, i think its the only mindset for you which will work.

i dont think you need more info perse, you could just get lost and bogged down even more, i`d suggest rexamining what you already know and really learn to apply it..

saying all that, you appear to show progress in your weights, even from your death bed you seem to go and get pb`s.. i genuinely dont understand how you can do that.

so this isnt about me picking at you at all..

you never seem happy about your results, so i look at factors that can be improved and where you might be getting things wrong even when your convinced its right..

if its your food, you just need to eat more, but thats been dealt with, assuming you increased your cals and are still tweaking them, just to be sure youre on as many as poss but still losing bf and not slowing your metabolism down by undereating and overasserting yourself.

i said aaages ago drivings a bstrd hard job and training could be optimized by training around it when possible.

you seem to have acknowledged that now, but still appear to slot in cheeky sessions after long days if you can.. (this is when your willpower is so strong its detrimental, but its also what lost you 12? stone.. double edged sword matey)

you have trimmed down on classes abit, but i think you could be more proactive and get it down to whats needed for the results you want, not cos your capable of enduring..

it all has an effect on your energy for training.

on my bench press cycle last year in the later stages of the cycle i couldnt even mili press on the second training day of the week and recover for bench again a week later-i did them after bench which helped me keep the cycle going..

i couldve easily missed it tho, luckily my back was ****ed up so leg work was minimal and i might not have had the sense or humbleness to back that off too.

oooh that would also explain why my bench has dropped down 20kg this year.. thank fcuk for that.. i`m training legs again leaving less for bench, even tho i do bench first when i`m on a 3 day split.. what happens on 1 workout can affect ones later in the week!!!

did you know that the older you get the less volume and frequency you can deal with and more rest is needed?

couple that with your suspicions of having low t levels..

maybe youre even suppressing t levels with your will power and desire..?

but your always hitting pb`s, but not happy with or cant see the results, maybe you are getting fantastic results but you cant see them??

anythings possible lol..

i know your friends who dont lift worry to you push too hard mate, but i lift too, i lift insanely hard when i do (even if i say so myself) and thats my gut instinct too, but only in regards to being successful in your goals, not your health.

anyhoo, soz about going on so much i booted the puter up rather than use my phone lol

good luck with whatever decisions you make.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I don't say this much to you but.....

Great post

Think you have me right though and will be difficult to follow someone to a t and not just my interpretation.

I find my biggest problem is I just can't seem to drop BF levels anymore.

Maybe hormonal????

Been thinking about it a fair bit the last few days

They say it's hard to get rid of fat cells. Yes shrink them, but get rid is a different kettle of fish

also it's still a big problem with skin elasticity

Just feel like a fat f£&ok

Just so confused

Keep trying to push docs on t levels but they keep saying they are fine, but I'm not convinced.

Definitely think I need to get my t levels up

Mate says he can get test gel but unsure of whether to do that or not

Head is a bit of a mess thinking about what to do.

I am a bit guilty of forgetting advice given sometimes, granted.

I can remember some real obscure info sometimes but forget some mistakes and make them again.

Yes I have cut back on classes, and yes I do get some 'cheeky sessions' in sometimes but like you say sometimes it's the same determination that's got me here in the first place.

Did is try and post loads more but hit post button and somehow logged me out and didn't save all restored content but ho hum


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

It's more likely you have high standards (trust me even competing bodybuilders have loose skin and wobbly bits, you want to go back stage!!!!), all my progress pics are me holding in, and are not training effectively. Balls out training doesn't necessarily = tight fit bod. I was going backwards until I took proper advice 3 years ago, and back then I was in constant pain which did improve, but started to get worse again as the intensity went up (toned figure to trained and brought heavy squats/leg press back in).

I'm doing 8 x 3 having worked up from 3 x 8, 4 x 6, 6 x 4 over 9 weeks then 8 x 3 with 2 mins recovery (3 at each) and other exercises in the workout are treated as 'supporting' so have a different rep range. Next week I start waves for the first time. At first I wasn't convinced but I'm getting the weights up, a 65kg bench for 3 which is more than my bodyweight doesn't lie(ok I'm very good on chest!). Gone up 5kg on that lift doing this training pattern, which is a lot for a little un like me.

The brief is more muscle, and natural women struggle to gain so it's long and slow and I have gotten used to it along the way - 1st week on new reps is a bit of a killer, but 2nd and 3rd weeks I'm used to it. It's designed for progression which is more weight and less strain.

Different ways to skin a cat, but my joints are already crying at the thought of launching into 8 x 8 with 20 second rests.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> It's more likely you have high standards


Can't argue with that.

I just find my current body composition unacceptable, and that's why I strive to keep pushing,

Lower standards, and I guess I would be happy with what I've achieved, but I'm not, so yep, seems about right


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Do you feel a sense of achievement/satisfaction if you look at a picture of the old you when you were heavier?

Sometimes good to remind yourself how far you've come.

Personally I find it helps offset any dissatisfaction I have with where I'm currently at. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Right going to try and answer this again (hopefully site doesn't log me out again, and I dignify your post with a good reply.

*Answers in bold*



TheCrazyCal said:


> yes well sounds like you went to the wrong therapist, that happens..
> 
> been there bought the t shirt and wasted a lot of time..
> 
> ...


*I also struggle (as all this time of really struggling for money, like last winter it was eat or heat, so we sat with no heating on in the house huddled under duvets) with the fact that I have no money for other hobbies, so fitness has become a big part of my life, and I just enjoy it. I like lifting weights, I enjoy the yoga and pilates, and the couple of cardio classes I do a week. Some I did because I thought I needed them, but I do now enjoy them.*

*I have found myself trying not to train more and more lately if I don't feel right, and cardio has virtually stopped at mo, with the issues in the hammy, so I do think I am progressing mentally.*

*Anyway boss keeps coming in office, so better log off lol *


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Being clever ennables overthinking.

I've told u why I'm convinced ur not dropping bf..

?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Gave u some ideas on how to train for free..

Find a cardio u can do to get round hamstring, don't care if u like it lol

If ur not training n doing less cardio ul feed ur insecurities about the advice I'm suggesting..

?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

tokyofist said:


> Do you feel a sense of achievement/satisfaction if you look at a picture of the old you when you were heavier?
> 
> Sometimes good to remind yourself how far you've come.
> 
> ...


I'll pop some up later


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Being clever ennables overthinking.
> 
> I've told u why I'm convinced ur not dropping bf..


Definately overthink :lol:

Not eating enough wasn't it??

I will say something, and that's I feel so hungry lately, and that's with less cardio and weights....weird!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Gave u some ideas on how to train for free..
> 
> Find a cardio u can do to get round hamstring, don't care if u like it lol
> 
> If ur not training n doing less cardio ul feed ur insecurities about the advice I'm suggesting..


Hamstring feeling a lot better, so will try tonight to see how I get on

If not, I could always go the other branch as they have a hand bike


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

You are right about the squats and form however I find if mind & body tired you only end up with reinforcing developing poor form.

Ask Cal about my DLs, ha ha.

Problem with famous people's workouts is they are for them, and generally not for us.

I don't and wouldn't do a DLB workout because I am not she.

Agree on finding something that works re cardio. Not sure about handbikes I don't think they do much and they look really boring.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I only suggested the handbike due to the lack of leg involvement to spare the hammy.

However I went and managed an hour last night.

Hammy was no worse for wear but calves felt really tight and would benefit from some attention


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

What sort of cardio is it that you are doing?I have seen a page or so back you do classes?What form of cardio did you do last night?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

http://dinosaurtraining.blogspot.co.uk/2014/12/dont-jump-into-middle-of-ocean.html?m=1


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Ha good link there for you Plod.

Experience I've had is that 'mature' trainers seem to do well on less and shorter sessions, that is based upon a close friend of mine who had never trained with weights until his mid 60s, he also has a disability which means training has to be well adapted BUT he did put on more muscle, lost more weight doing 3 x 30 minute sessions (and one of those sessions included all the cardio he does)than doing the 3 full hour sessions per week, I had him doing:spider:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> What sort of cardio is it that you are doing?I have seen a page or so back you do classes?What form of cardio did you do last night?


It was a Body Attack class


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Not a clue what body attack is, is it an on your toes thing? last time I did a class it was around the time they decided that jumping around, hi-impact was bad for you and so marching on the spot, spotty dogs and grapevining were the approved moves.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I found this via google, is this the sort of thing?






http://www.lesmills.com/workouts/fitness-classes/bodyattack/

Hmmmm, looks like a hi-impact aerobics class they've let the jumping around back in!!!! and it looks very bouncy which is probably why your calves are suffering!

I can also see how the class could be very motivating and exciting, but I also felt quite knackered just watching it. If this is what you get up to then fair play Plod.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> I found this via google, is this the sort of thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes, that's the class I do.

It's also the fact the wife likes me doing stuff with her.

She does far more classes than me, she also does Les Mills Body Pump (weights based class) and GRIT (also weights based class) and is always trying to get me to join her in them. Like I say she just enjoys us exercising together. She's uncomfortable with being in the weights room, hence why I can't encourage her to come train with me, but fine in a confined class with like minded people. I do the couple of Body Attack classes, as much for the cardio effect, as to appease her, and us work out together


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

It looks to me like it's pretty high intensity, and because you are hitting the weights hard it could be putting your body under a lot of stress. Weights rooms can be really intimidating for women, and some people feel better in a group. I loved aerobics classes in my late teens.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes, it is high intensity, so I can see where you are coming from.~Maybe I should drop down from 2 to 1, and do some other cardio instead

Did it this morning, and a little tight on right hand side behind knee on right leg.

Foam rolled the leg prior, and missed out 'upper body' section and foam rolled more.

Finished, and felt no worse, but tight calves again.

However, just had a right attack of sciatica in the local Asda.

On scale of 1-10 I'd of put it at an 8

Not nice 

As I've said about my back, if I don't train it, it dimishes and gets worse.

Sciatica hasn't been much of an issue of late

My own personal opinion is weak glutes, putting pressure on the piriformis constricting the sciatic nerve, and causing pain.

So, not trained legs for a couple of weeks, and I'm thinking i'm paying the price with the glutes switching off from lack of use, and as above, pressure on the piriformis


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

This morning, did Shoulders and Bi's

Normally Legs day for me, but wanted to get hammy sorted first before training it again, despite the issue with the sciatica yesterday, and the need to get training them again.

Increased the rest periods to 30secs from the 20 I was doing, based on previous comments, and dropped from 6sec reps to around 4-5 secs

Short general warm up, then a couple of light sets on the shoulder press machine.

Seen an article yesterday about shoulder exercises for those that lack ROM, and one of them was high incline shoulder press -I've seen it called press to front elsewhere, so went with that.

Smiths High Incline Seated Shoulder Press 40kg

5x8 1x7 2x6

Smiths Upright Row 30kg

5x8 2x7 1x6

Side Laterals 5kg a side

5x8 1x7 2x6

Bicep Curl 7.5kg a side

8x8 (should of gone heavier)

Preacher Curl bar+20kg

6x8 2x6

Stretching, and 5mins Lateral X to cool down


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

The training suggests 3-4 exercises per body part, and felt 3 was fine on the shoulders, as I'd normally do face pulls for rear delts, but think they get hit on back doing rows, or that's how it felt when doing 8x8 on back the other day. I planned on doing 3 exercises for bi's but hit time limit for training, and TBH didn't think it warranted anymore.

So after training at the other branch, I dropped the wife off at home, and went to see the lass who did the sports massage on me last Saturday.

She was tied up for 10mins or so, so did some warm up for the legs in preparation.

She said the knot was half as big as last week, and probably spent 25mins on it, then another 5mins on each of the calves.

Said it broke down loads easier than last time, but there was one last stubborn bit, which I could feel popping, but how warm my leg was, she advised me to see her one last time next week and all should be good. (different story to the first lass who reckoned it would take weeks and weeks to sort - money grabbing b1&£%)

Hammy a little sore, but nothing like last week - well she said she had to put in a lot less pressure this week, so should recover a lot quicker I'd say.

Might and I repeat might, do some light leg work Tuesday or Wednesday, depending on whether sciatica plays up again, or if I think I can get away with it, start foam rolling it mid week lightly to aid recovery, and start legs back up on Sunday as per (just works so much better for me on a Sunday for some reason)


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Hamstring itself felt very sore last night, but I was on my feet a lot yesterday, as I had loads of jobs to do around the house, and still didn't get them all done, despite spending hours and hours at it. Hammy feels alright in itself this morning, but still sore in the IT bands again.

Had a quick google, and one of the possible causes was tight tissues in the legs. Would seem pretty logical that this is the reason then, and hopefully now, they should start to improve after the massages. Will stretch, and gently foam roll them this week when the soreness subsides.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Hope your legs get sorted out Plod.

I remember going down a long list of glutes not firing, hams weak, lack of flexibility..............until I finally found my answer.

You have 100 pages, congratulations!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> Hope your legs get sorted out Plod.
> 
> I remember going down a long list of glutes not firing, hams weak, lack of flexibility..............until I finally found my answer.
> 
> You have 100 pages, congratulations!


Thanks LR

Yeah hopefully on top of leg issues now and things will improve 

Wow, 100 pages, who'd of thought it when I first started


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

8x8 week 2 back session

Started off foam rolling back, and did legs also

3 other mobilization exercises, then onto the workout.

Was advised to do the Meadows Rows first on another forum, but oly bar in use at the time, so had to do something else first.

Hammer Grip Lat Pull Down 64kg(+9kg)

6x8 2x7

Meadows Rows 45kg(+5kg)

7x8 1x7 Left

7x8 1x7 Right

Hammer Grip T-Bar Rows 70kg(+10kg) (last week gripped 2 slots in tri plate, this week used my hammer grip attachment under the bar)

5x8 1x6 2x5

Hammer Grip Cable Low Row 55kg(+10kg)

5x8 2x7 1x6

Should of been the end of the workout, but curious to do a few pull ups.

Couldn't even do one! I've said before I fall off a cliff if I don't do these regular, and it's been weeks since I did.

However can't say whether that was the case, or whether I was just spent from the workout.

Donned my hoodie, and put a 5kg rucksack on my back, plus my hammer grip attachment in it as well, so estimate maybe 15kgs and did 20mins on the stepper to finish.

Right leg still feels tight behind right knee, but overall loads better. There is still some remnants of the knot still there, which she hopes will be gone on the next session on Saturday, so might explain the tightness feeling.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Stomach been playing me up again unfortunately.

Ended up going bed early last night.

However so thirsty all the time, I kept having to drink, meaning I had to get up numerous times to go pee.

One time, I extended my leg out to give me more momentum getting out of bed, and felt it round back of knee 

Still feeling it now, and put some Yick wood oil on it, but hoping I've not made it worse :frown: :doh:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I wonder why ur immune system is so low...


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Well.......

Either I've not fully recovered from when I had C-Diff

Or.....you're going to say I'm doing too much I guess


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm waiting for the Plod bashing to begin. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

mr.fist i just see my suggestions as a thankless task...

i know your jking but bashing is fun..

im just putting a question to you plod.

draw your own conclusions.

either of your suggestions boil down to the same factor.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I think Plod is a beast to himself, and uncontrollable!


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Well I thank you Cal. I find it reassuring to see the help, advice and encouragement that this community has to offer. 

His Beast mentality has yielded good results - amazing weight loss. But maybe too intense to maintain indefinitely. Just needs a change of tactics (which the 8x8 with 30 second rests seems like a move towards).

Anyway. That's enough my ranting. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Decided not to train today to give my body a bit of rest

Hope you were sitting down Cal lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> I think Plod is a beast to himself, and uncontrollable!


Probably right

Which......for me.....is unfortunate lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Tokyo

Well my determination got me to where I am today as you allude to lol

Think Cal just feels like he's knocking his head against a brick wall with trying to help lol

I am guilty of doing stuff purely for enjoyment and not just to get results which maybe it's for everyone.

I will admit to getting fed up of not being able to seemingly drop fat levels anymore.

I've said it before, I'm convinced it's low T levels but then I may be guilty of bringing that on myself?

I'm enjoying the 8x8 and I 'might' see if I can do 2 body parts per session and drop to 3 sessions a week to see if it makes a difference


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

heres the thing fist, Plod has done brilliantly losing 12? stone of weight.

thats the past...

i think noone dares to say anything constructively critical because he`s done "so well" up until this last year where and correct me if im wrong he`s languished making very little progress.

the past dont mean s**t now..

i`m not the kinda chap who tells someone its raining when i`m pissing down his back.. (apologies for the language ladies)

"His Beast mentality has yielded good results - amazing weight loss. But maybe too intense to maintain indefinitely. Just needs a change of tactics (which the 8x8 with 30 second rests seems like a move towards)."

yes his beast mentality was great for weight loss, he knows this and also knows its a double edged sword which now manifests as keeness but is also ego.. slightly combined with terror of regaining weight.

btw plod every time you dont train and gain weight you aint getting fat youre just getting a healthy weight gain as your body tries to correct itself.. i`d presume your muscles are fuller and i`m sure youve said people say you look bigger and more muscular, but you see it as fat gain..

thats a head thing that needs to be corrected, you need to be able to judge yourself dispassionately, not kidding yourself, but not deriding yourself either..

when you say a slight change of tactics youre correct.

but in plods case its a MAHOOOOSIVE change of tactics, thats what youre not realising Fist..

btw

"(which the 8x8 with 30 second rests seems like a move towards). " that 10 second increase is a drop in he ocean, he was close to maxing out on the first workout, 60 secs is much more like it then adjust if need be..

any decision thats arrived it is always the most or the littlest he can get away with minimising anything beneficial and allways looking to be as hard as possible.

what takes you further a running jump or a standing start?

dropping bf from an extreme bodyweight altho certainly not easy is brutally simple to get right.. just just hammer it and because youre not lifting heavy weights its not systemically demanding so you can go 7 days a week on fcuk all food for a long time without the s**t hitting the fan.

i swear if the answer to big muscles was to train 24x7 365 days a year and you were 101% guarenteed results there`d be people who somehow manage it.

people want 1+1=big.

obviously its not that simple, there are so many ifs and buts and maybe`s to fool and confuse people who like to think.

my beginners thread sticky is not definitive, it wont guarantee max gains, in the shortest amount of time, but adding 1kg a week is pretty much guarenteed to work, but theres no sexiness to it..

theres no supersets (how da fook do you grow with no pump??!?!?!?!)

thers no iso`s on the split, its only 2 days a week, i`ll atrophy.. theres only 1 exercise per bodypart, what about all the angles i can hit the muscles with, what about this, should i be doing that...

jesus..

but my beginners routine is starkly simple.. i still train like a beginner, will i be small if i only do 3x6x120kg bench? 3x10x140kg squats, a single 500lb deadlift, 3x6x80kg mili press????

i keep it simple so i dont think, been there bought the x small t shirt..

anyhoo wipes foam from mouth..

well done Plod proud of ya.

think of the future and not the past, youre a different person now..

i found a pic of myself last nite i`d forgotten i had, was the nite after some very bad acid many years ago, i was thin but had no idea at the time, looked like a right tosser tbh..

its up for debate whether the latter is still true, but i just realised i`m not that 9 1/2 stoner anymore..

people are shocked when i show them a pic of me after 10 years of nites (was training and getting nowhere then, but looked far worse) part of me still sees myself like that..

so i have to work on my mindset too plod, i`d be a total fcuking hypocrite if not


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

......off to read Cal's beginners programme..........


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

All I know is that it's really hard to train effectively vs your own mind, and it's also horrible training and living in pain.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I 'AM' my own worst enemy

Maybe I do need someone to say do 'this' exercise for 'this' weight' for 'this' reps!

Otherwise I will do what the hell I want. We all know that lol

The 8x8x is interesting though, as it's that simple, try to do an exercise for 8 sets of 8 reps, 3 or 4 exercises per body part, and if you can get them in, a couple of body parts per session. If you can do the 8x8, move up the weight next time.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> All I know is that it's really hard to train effectively vs your own mind, and it's also horrible training and living in pain.


With reference to my previous post, 'if' I had someone to say do this with respect to exercises, weights, reps, sets, then takes my mind out the equation.

Hopefully work picks up, and I'll get someone to take over.

It's obvious I can't be trusted to set my own agenda lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

We have a break thru!

Been thinking for a while something like the cube system would be good cos its all set %, but its too low rep Imo for you unique injuries..

However using a % system for slightly higher reps than 3-1, ie 6-15 range would be perfect.

You take ur 1 rep max, start out at I dunno 80% do the set amount of reps, then increase % next week..

Ultimately your lifting more than 1 rep max or 100%

Dude I follow on fb does it n he's an overtrainer usually..

I hate all the detail but ud love it..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I will leave the 8x8 with 20 or 30s rest for 3-4 exercises, sounds like too much for l'il ole me.

I am currently on a 8 sets x 3 reps main exercise(2 min rest), 5x5(90 sec), 5 x 10(60 sec), 4 x 20(45 sec rec) session plan which I've built up to from lighter weights, less sets over 12 weeks.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Plod they've broke you. 

You are now unofficially called Toby (for anyone that has any knowledge of that old tv series Roots) 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Who gets to chop half his foot off then lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> We have a break thru!
> 
> Been thinking for a while something like the cube system would be good cos its all set %, but its too low rep Imo for you unique injuries..
> 
> ...


I'll do a bit of research on that, and see what is required


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

tokyofist said:


> Plod they've broke you.
> 
> You are now unofficially called Toby (for anyone that has any knowledge of that old tv series Roots)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They've only broke me, when they've got me doing what they want :lol:

All I remember about Roots is ****a Kinte


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Actually I like the sound of the Cube Cal

I mean I've already got grey hair like Philip Schofield!

Oh, what.....wrong cube...oh 

Seriously though, I do feel I concentrate too much on strength, and would like to improve 'explosive' power as it's something I'm seriously lacking.

NOW, I think we've made a break through lol

I like it, I like it a lot lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Hopefully I'll get paid tomoz, so will order the book then

Thanks Cal 

I will say though I do intend to run the 8x8 still till xmas/new year


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

So 8x8 week 2, Chest and Tri's

I very rarely train arms these days, as struggle with timings trying to get all I want to do within a 60min time frame, and I train 4 days a week, and an arm day would make 5. I kind of feel the arms are getting stimulus elsewhere anyway as a rule, but the 8x8 has allowed me to add in arm work this week. The other day shoulders and Bi's, today chest and tri's.

Chest Press machine 15x32kg w/u set - 55kg (+5kg) 8x8

Chest Press 45kg BB (+5kg) - 3x8 2x6 3x5 - too big a jump % wise, and should of done 42.5kg

Chest Press 2x20kg DB's 3x8 1x7 4x6

Diverging Pull Down 100lbs 8x8 - need to increase next time

T-Bar Tricep Extension 120lbs 8x8 - as above

Tricep Kick Backs 18kg 8x8 - In this plan the idea is to try and be done within 45mins, and I knew I'd never get finished in time if I did one side 8x8 and then the other, so picked a slightly lower weight and did 8reps left side, then quick as I could swapped over to the right side, and did 8reps that side, and repeated till I'd done 128reps total. Not ideal I know, but just trying to get done in suggested time frame.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Don't thank me I specifically said the cube won't suit ur injuries lol

However I spose it'll still help learning to use %


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Hands up, didn't read original post reference the cube correctly


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Good and Bad update. I know I'll get criticised but rather be truthful.

last night misses wanted to do Body Attack for cardio so off we went.

I foam rolled the right leg quickly, applied some Tiger Balm and started the class.

I got very hot very quickly, and always drop out of track 5 as its upper body and I think it would compromise recovery.

Went for a pee and put my head under cold tap to try and cool down.

Went back in and did track 6,7 and got most of way through track 8 but started to feel sick.

Bailed out, head under cold tap, then upstairs and stood under air con unit to cool down.

2 things from the class.

Think it's compromising recovery for the hamstring so I won't be attending Body Attack for the foreseeable future. I've cancelled Saturday, although misses still booked in, so I will go do some light cardio, while she does the class and I'll join her for Yoga. Class is too high intensity with all the jumping around to be beneficial at mo. Great for CV health but not for the hammy. Nothing major you understand, just I could feel it a slight bit more, so common sense tells me to drop the class.

I seriously didn't like the fact about getting too hot as its not a good sign. I noticed in the mirror how red I was going, but the sick feeling isn't a good sign, as the body is struggling to regulate itself.

Skin was very blotchy I noticed for a while afterwards. Plus probably unrelated, but I've never seen my feet so vascular before.

So bad, I went and did the class, and the effect it had on me, and good that I'm dropping it because of that.

I think again because I have trouble restraining myself and find it hard to take it easy it had the effect on me of wanting to possibly try a new direction a tad, as I'm sure BF levels won't help in dissipating heat from the body.

I'll be honest, I hadn't discounted knocking this natural thing on the head as I wanted to get bigger to take up the loose skin, but guess I'll have to look at other ways, as I like to be able to exercise without what happened last night. The bigger you are the harder it is to regulate body temperature.

** I had typed a lot more but once again site keeps logging me out and only restored so much of the content when logging back in.

Let the criticism begin!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

No criticism here Plod. Sometimes a person has to learn themselves, through their own experience. BA does look very intense, more of a cardio challenge for those who aren't hammering the weights and requiring recovery.

Were you hydrated last night?You can train your body to regulate efficiently by using plenty of fluids, sweating is the most efficient way of losing heat and a well trained body will sweat, if you were going red that indicates to me you didn't have enough spare water to allow for sweating.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> No criticism here Plod. Sometimes a person has to learn themselves, through their own experience. BA does look very intense, more of a cardio challenge for those who aren't hammering the weights and requiring recovery.
> 
> Were you hydrated last night?You can train your body to regulate efficiently by using plenty of fluids, sweating is the most efficient way of losing heat and a well trained body will sweat, if you were going red that indicates to me you didn't have enough spare water to allow for sweating.


That's one of the worrying things though.

I normally take a 600ml water bottle in with me, but I took that AND a 500ml one and had got through most of it


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Plod said:


> Stomach been playing me up again unfortunately.
> 
> Ended up going bed early last night.
> 
> However so thirsty all the time, I kept having to drink, meaning I had to get up numerous times to go pee.


Could still be this illness bug thing lurking in your system plod. You were thirsty all the time just 2 days ago. :/

It's that magical time of year where all the bugs and germs come out to play.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> That's one of the worrying things though.
> 
> I normally take a 600ml water bottle in with me, but I took that AND a 500ml one and had got through most of it


Are you/were you hydrated prior to the workout?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

tokyofist said:


> Could still be this illness bug thing lurking in your system plod. You were thirsty all the time just 2 days ago. :/
> 
> It's that magical time of year where all the bugs and germs come out to play.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair comment mate, so there's every chance you're right


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> Are you/were you hydrated prior to the workout?


Always pretty consistent with keeping fluids high, so I'd say I was hydrated.

Think fist is on the money though.

Just my body isn't back up to par, and high intensity cardio workouts aren't helping


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Whilst misses did Body Attack, I went upstairs.

Tried foam rolling calves as very tight still.

Wasn't working so got on the railings and was able to get in a lot better.

10mins cross trainer

15mins bike

10mins stair climber

14mins bike

Downstairs for Yoga

Calves still felt tight so had the misses get a bar on them whilst waiting for class to start.

Got sports massage on legs at 13:30


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Been for sports massage.

Last week she said she 'thought' I could get away with today being last session.

She worked the hammy, but she said this last bit was particularly tough.

Also worked my right calve where there felt like a knot, but she said it was weird as sometomes it felt like it wasn't there and others it was.

It popped quite a few times whilst working it. The area was very close to the back of my knee, and she was concerned about how much pressure she could put through that area, so advised me it would be wiser if she had another go at it next week, as again my leg was getting rather warm.

She also then worked my left calve.

Said she had noticed when I do cardio she noticed I lean forward too much and put more pressure on the front of my foot as opposed to my heels, which could explain the tightness I was experiencing. I agreed with her, so I need to make more effort with my posture, or choose cardio where there is less chance of defaulting into poor posture.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Good one Plod.

That was why I was asking about your cardio, you told me BA which might have diverted me a bit - although as I commented at the time that also looks like it's very much on balls of feet too. If you had said xt/stepper/bike my next question would have been are you powering through your forefoot/lifting heel off plates.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> Good one Plod.
> 
> That was why I was asking about your cardio, you told me BA which might have diverted me a bit - although as I commented at the time that also looks like it's very much on balls of feet too. If you had said xt/stepper/bike my next question would have been are you powering through your forefoot/lifting heel off plates.


Cardio has been predominantly BA for some time at twice a week with the odd other bit in now and again.

I know I have probably been favouring the forefoot as I did hurt my right heel at work a bit back so been trying to keep the pressure off it. On the stepper I lift my heels a lot so I might not be stretching my calves enough through the movement???

on the bike, I didn't take enough notice TBH

The XT the plate is adjustable to what part of the leg you want to train : glutes, glutes and hams, or glutes hams and calves. Generally I go for the latter, but today as calves felt tight and I didn't want anything to effect the sports massage on my hams, I set it to glutes only, which think puts plate flatter.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Been thinking about the hydration Rebekah with reference to Thursday

I normally take 4x1.5 litres of water to work with me.

I did only drink 3 but had over a litre of black coffee.

Overall quantity similar but as coffee is a diuretic it could explain it possibly???


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> Been thinking about the hydration Rebekah with reference to Thursday
> 
> I normally take 4x1.5 litres of water to work with me.
> 
> ...


I don't know Plod, 3 litres sounds plenty to me but if it was a change then could be a reason. Was the coffee amount usual for you?I know if I play with caffiene (sudden increase or sudden reduction )I can end up feel sick and a bit wobbly.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> I don't know Plod, 3 litres sounds plenty to me but if it was a change then could be a reason. Was the coffee amount usual for you?I know if I play with caffiene (sudden increase or sudden reduction )I can end up feel sick and a bit wobbly.


I usually have a couple of green teas a day and maybe one or two black coffees.

As its been a bit colder I got my large flask out the cupboard Monday and been taking it all week.

So, this week, consumption has been up largely over normal


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Found this on 'medscape.com'



> Although scientific data are extremely limited, it might be inferred that caffeine reduces heat tolerance during exercise in a hot environment, via three physiological mechanisms.[2] First, the diuretic effect of caffeine may exaggerate the declines that occur with plasma volume and stroke volume. Second, caffeine stimulates the sympathetic nervous system, and it may increase sweat rate. Third, caffeine increases resting metabolic rate in physically trained and sedentary individuals; this may increase heat storage and internal body temperature. Theoretically, these effects reduce heat tolerance (i.e., the exercise time to fatigue or exhaustion) by exacerbating dehydration and increasing body temperature.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Last 2 days I've had DOMS in the chest, which considering the weights were all approx half what I'd normally use, I was quite surprised.

There was a warm up movement in Yoga yesterday, where you warm your spine up by rotating your upper body whilst swinging your arms, and usually I'd slap my chest and back as I like to get a bit of speed up, but couldn't yesterday, as just couldn't face hitting my chest :lol:

This morning:

Calves tight again, and a little sore in the right hamstring (understandable really :lol: )

Foam rolled legs, and did a calf stretch, ankle rolls, and knee drives to try and improve the ankles (one of the weak links in my squat)

I was keen to get training legs again, to help prevent sciatica re-occuring, and 'hoped' with the 8x8 I 'might' get away with it given the lighter weights.

Got under the bar, I noticed straight away struggling with shoulder mobility as bar a little high, but did a few reps with just the bar, to get the legs ready.

Stuck 20kg a side on and had to force my shoulders back to get a better position. Did a few reps, and a little unsure of right hammy, plus surprised how heavy it felt with just 60kg 

Stuck another 10kg on per side, did 4 reps, and just wasn't happy, so decided to sack legs off and let them rest a bit longer.

I was probably being too optimistic and in reality a couple of days rest after a sports massage is the wiser decision.

My contigency plan was to train shoulders, as I had already decided to drop to 3 sessions a week to see if it made any difference, plus in theory, 2 body parts can be done with 3 exercises each within the framework of 8x8. Initially I was hoping I could do 3 exercises for legs (wasn't planning on working hams directly, more quads and glutes) and do 3 exercises for shoulders. SO with sacking off legs, I thought ok, bit of a warm up for shoulders with a couple of light sets, then as I now had time, do 4 exercises for shoulders. Immediately I was struggling with the warm up sets, so sacked off the whole lot.

Not got much work on tomoz (read that as 30mins  ) so might retry tomoz.

If it don't rain, it pours lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Decided I'm ringing quacks in morning.

Stomach isn't right so I'm sure the problem lies there and needs to be my priority to get sorted over everything else.

Not getting the right nutrition if stomach is iffy, and therefore probably not getting the benefit out of the workouts, plus stressing my body more.

Maybe the case I need to sack off weight training till the new year, as only one full week left and then it's xmas week so reduced opening.

I'll still do Pilates this Tuesday and Yoga next Saturday but as to anything else, well.............


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plod said:


> Decided I'm ringing quacks in morning.
> 
> Stomach isn't right so I'm sure the problem lies there and needs to be my priority to get sorted over everything else.
> 
> ...


Update to this on this thread I've started, but...........I think I've come to realise I'm still suffering C-Diff

http://www.musclechat.co.uk/f97/c-diff-l-glutamine-39561/


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Yesterday, just felt ill

Flatulence really bad.......well, worse than normal :lol:

Dull ache in stomach all day

Constantly thirsty

Struggled to get to sleep last night with the ache in stomach

Haven't slept very well at all 

Meant to substitute the milk in my usual oats for water, but pure habit, and had poured it in when I remembered, doh!

Ate my oats, milk, blueberries and whey, and thought I was going to be sick. Rushed to toilet, and felt like I was going to be, but nothing.

Rang quacks, and I'm in at 0940, so let's see.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Doctors sounds like the right move Plod.

Hope they sort you and you get better soon. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I went docs on Nov 7th where they said they thought I had C-Diff and put me on a course of antibiotics, and took blood and stool samples.

I was supposed to ring back on the 14th for results, but as a few days into the course I was feeling better, plus I was stuck driving around London that day, I didn't ring back and let it slip.

So I mentioned it today as part of the consultation, and she said the results came back as negative.

Suggested it was more likely to be IBS.

I mentioned about the constantly thirsty, and so I've got to have bloods done for the the above, plus Diabetes.

As a precautionary measure, plus on recommendation of a friend yesterday, I went into chemist and bought some Buscopan IBS relief tablets.

Although.....my dad still said his stomach is off, plus mentioned my sister was suffering. He said he just felt like there was something fermenting in his stomach - his words

Just going to be careful of what I eat for a few days.

Got Turkey and veg for dinner, and just going to have a protein shake for mid afternoon. Tea is extreme burgers.

Tomorrow I'll drop the milk, and won't be taking a flask to work with me either.

Think a food diary is wise, and note any reaction to any food I eat.

Got no work on, so just going to veg in front of tele today.

Got no energy to train, so stick with rest.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Stomach was better last night.

Not bad this morning.

Dropped the milk, but unsure of the relevance as yet, as might just be the buscopan working

Might try it again tomoz, and judge reaction.

No work again today, so plan just to chill in front of tele and rest.

Started re-watching Game of Thrones, and did S1 ep 1-6 yesterday, and got ep 7 on at mo.

Glutamine 'supposed' to be delivered today, so hopefully start taking that


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Waited in till 12:30 and got next 4 episodes of G of T finished.

Got called into work, so logged onto DPD website to arrange delivery to neighbour.

Got home and been carded, so no glutamine to try yet.

Stomach was marginally better. Little less wind, and ache dulled down a bit.

Went and did CX tonight (keen to work glutes) then Pilates was replaced by Yoga.

Still feeling lacking energy, but nice to do something especially as exercise is recommended, plus wife who suffers with IBS reckons it has been highly beneficial to her.

Might do some light cardio tomoz but not sure if I'm up to weights yet.

Need to get stomach working better first, and if exercise helps, then so be it.

Misses still trying to talk me into joining her for this low weight/ high rep BB workout she does.

With strength way down I'm tempted, but again, not sure the body is ready for it.

See how the stomach goes........


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

How's your stomach Plod?

and is Game of Thrones managing to distract you from the urge to go and workout? Swords + the occasional booby = great distraction


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

tokyofist said:


> How's your stomach Plod?
> 
> and is Game of Thrones managing to distract you from the urge to go and workout? Swords + the occasional booby = great distraction


I'm beginning to think I'm not very tolerant of carbs anymore

Been trying to work out what the problem is.

Today, had oats, whey, milk, blueberries for brekkie, and stomach was so so, then through day I've had 2 protein shakes, 150g turkey breast, and 250g extreme burgers (mince, onion, bran and egg).

Stomach been fine rest of day!

So as I say, I think I'm having a problem with carbs.

Need to research what that means for me long term.

Well, got through series 1 on monday and tuesday (think needs more boobs and less swords lol)

Went and did some cardio Wednesday morning, then had some work in afternoon.

Had to go pick wife up from her works do at the NEC (Winter Wonderland) so didn't get to bed till 11.30, then up at 3am so not much sleep.

So yesterday was out from 4am till 5pm, and too knackered to do anything after with the lack of sleep, so early night, so no temptation to train.

Slept a bit funny on left shoulder last night, so no interest in training today.

Think I'll have eggs for brekkie tomoz and see how the body reacts, and go from there.

Thanks for asking bud


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hmmmmmm. If you want to get to the bottom of it and play body detective you need to get scientific and eat food types on their own. You did have carbs as part of your breakfast, but you also had milk... so maybe it's a dairy thing. Or maybe it's a fruit thing (i know fruits are a carb, but maybe it's a specific type of carb that doesn't agree with you)

It's gonna be a fun xmas for you with your belly as it is just now!! 

Daenerys Targaryen (Emilia Clarke) is stunning. One of the highlights of the show for me.  (Sounds like you're look for a different kind of movie all together... "Game of Moans" maybe!?)  lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

tokyofist said:


> Hmmmmmm. If you want to get to the bottom of it and play body detective you need to get scientific and eat food types on their own. You did have carbs as part of your breakfast, but you also had milk... so maybe it's a dairy thing. Or maybe it's a fruit thing (i know fruits are a carb, but maybe it's a specific type of carb that doesn't agree with you)
> 
> It's gonna be a fun xmas for you with your belly as it is just now!!
> 
> Daenerys Targaryen (Emilia Clarke) is stunning. One of the highlights of the show for me.  (Sounds like you're look for a different kind of movie all together... "Game of Moans" maybe!?)  lol


Agreed, it could be lactose, it could be fructose, or it could be carbs full stop, just as you say, time to play detective.

As for xmas, well.......it does kinda stop me dropping off the wagon too badly, as I'll need to be careful of what I eat, so probably done me a favour, as at one point I was like going to throw caution to the wind, and just enjoy it and have a blowout.

Game of Moans haha like it.

Emilia has grown on me more watching it the second time round I must admit, not that she was unpleasant in the first place :lol: 

Also as a character, I really like her, probably my favourite along with Tyrion. I thought he was a bit obnoxious at first, but I really like him now. Again, watching the second time round, I appreciate the character more.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Left shoulder a little bit niggly yesterday, and initially when I woke, but 'seemed' to clear up pretty quickly.

I know I said I wouldn't, but..... it being the last one before xmas, I went and did Body Attack this morning, as usually a bit more fun.

I didn't do the 'agility' track, as that involves loads of jumping side to side, and didn't think that wise.

Did get through 1.5ltrs of water though, so at end, quickly upstairs to refill, before heading back down to Yoga.

All seemed fine until first 'down dog' and slight discomfort in left shoulder, so for rest of them, I did a forward stretch, so no pressure on the shoulders.

Got over half way through, and left shoulder wasn't getting better, so asked misses to force my arm up my back, but she wasn't up to it.

Went in corridor, and got my hand on a railing to do it, which was a bit better.

Found 3 steps stacked up, so rested left forearm on them and leaned forward as much as poss, and was very uncomfortable.

Decided to go upstairs, and get a bar and do some shoulder dislocates.

I started, but the lass who's been doing the sports massages on me was on duty, and asked what was up, and said go sit down I'll take a look.

She had a feel, and was struggling to find anything at first, and suggested it may be a slight trapped nerve.

I said it hurts when I do this, and lifted my arm up and across my body, so she had another feel around, and found a knot in my shoulder, but said it was really deep within the muscle hence why she couldn't find it initially.

She spent about half hour in total working on my left shoulder, but said it was getting very warm.

We agreed I'd pop back in a couple of hours for her to look at my hamstring, and she's have another go on the shoulder.

So off home, had bacon and eggs for lunch

Back up, she worked my leg. Said my hamstring was a bit stiffer again. Asked if I had rolled it this week.

I said as I hadn't been in much this week I hadn't. I said if i'm training, I'd be on it, but as I hadn't I hadn't thought about it - so something I need to get back on rolling it regular.

Thinks she's nailed the hamstring.

As I said, I'd had no pain in the leg all week, but still had this slight tight sensation on the right side behind the knee, and I've complained of tight calves, she worked that as well. There was a knot there last week, so she worked it again. I could feel it popping a lot.

She said she was having problems with it, as it was very close to the bone, plus moved around a lot, so having difficulty getting into it effectively.

Did what she could, and as I say it popped a lot, so here's hoping 

Had another go on the shoulder and she was quite pleased with that.

Did say for a driver she was very surprised how generally loose my shoulders were, so guess my mobilization work is paying dividends there.

She's working Wednesday, but place is closed next Saturday, so any problems, go in and see her on Wednesday before they shut.

Tried offering to pay her again, but she's having non of it, so what can I say :lol: well apart from thanks a lot :lol:

Stomach has behaved today, don't feel bloated, very little wind (that's been very bad lately) so hoping I'm on to something.

Deliberately going to eat carbs to tea and see if I react again.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Despite eating carbs last night, stomach behaved.

This morning, decided to have the oats, with 1.5 scoops of whey, but leave out the milk and blueberries.

Although bit difficult as whey by it's very nature..........lol

Stomach been a bit 'bubbly' so beginning to wonder if the problem is gluten.

Research suggests oats themselves are gluten free, but get contaminated with things like barley and rye

Did look at 'gluten free' foods, but they take the p1$$ with prices to be fair.

Oats I buy at mo are like 79p for a kilo. Places were charging £3.40 for 450g!!

Got a bit of research to do (been doing a bit this morning) but looks like I might follow as best I can a gluten free diet, and hopefully things will settle down.

This morning the wife booked in for a class at Nuneaton, so I'd have to take her over, so planned on some light cardio.

Woke up and she said she didn't fancy it, so I cancelled her.

I went and watched 3 episodes of Street Outlaws (street racing program on Discovery) and kept thinking leg feels fine.

Decided I wanted to go squat!

Went back and sat on edge of bed to put my socks on, and the misses very gently rubbed my shoulder (in that nice kind of way) and I knew immediately there was no way I could tolerate any weight on it.

Just a case of very sore, as because the knot was deep within the muscle, she had to put some force into it during the sports massage, so needs time to recover.

TBH think it will need more than just today, so probably need to rest it tomoz as well.

May tentatively try something Tuesday, but just play it by ear for now.

On a positive note though.

Leg loads better, and not had any real pain for 2 weeks now.

Lets hope the shoulder is sorted now, as that has also prevented me from working out a number of times lately.

And Finally, lets hope I am on to something, and Gluten is the problem and eliminating it from the diet makes the big difference.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ah well it's good you can tick things off of your list of possible culprits.  Keep us posted to how you get on with your gluten free trial.

ps - i'm well jealous of all the female attention you get.... what is it with you always getting free massages and rubs from various women. part of me suspects that you might not even have muscle knots! it's all a ruse to get a free rub.  hehe


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

tokyofist said:


> Ah well it's good you can tick things off of your list of possible culprits.  Keep us posted to how you get on with your gluten free trial.
> 
> ps - i'm well jealous of all the female attention you get.... what is it with you always getting free massages and rubs from various women. part of me suspects that you might not even have muscle knots! it's all a ruse to get a free rub.  hehe


Haha well the misses said to me today, that yesterday one of the women who came in to do yoga, who rolled my legs last week, asked where I was, and was she going to get chance to do it again lol

No no I do have knots, I deliberately train with bad form, so they develop, and these women just feel sorry for me lol

Yesterday, the darkness came on the video screens, I think its called I believe in a thing called love

So we started off standing as she did my shoulder, and I said it an approriate song, as they sing about 'touching me, touching you' except I wasn't touching her.

So a couple of times I had to sing along, and then as it came to the touching you bit, I reached around to touch her

She found it funny lol


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

lolol 

You are living the dream.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Shoulder very stiff last night, as well as being sore

Tiger Balm'd it up, and took some Ibuprofen for anti-inflammatory effect.

Seems better this morning, in that soreness decreasing loads but still a restriction if I bring my arm up and across my body.

Don't know if that means I'm tight in that pec, so will give it a roll to play safe. After all, opposing muscles and all that.

Tiger Balm'd it up again, and some more Ibuprofen.

I was kinda hoping it might of been ok, and I could of got a full body in today, Wednesday, and Saturday, but that won't be the case now.

Again, just play by ear and hopefully it will settle down, so I can at least get a session in for Wednesday before they close at 12.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Doing my best to avoid Gluten and my stomach seems a lot better.

Terrible wind has gone.

Stomach in itself, well, the pain has subsided loads, and in the background now.

No exercise and I've dropped a 1lb overnight.

Wouldn't normally weigh myself daily but interested in progression and damage limitation this week.

Shoulder mobility improving although still slight discomfort in front felt when putting my arm up and across my body

Forgot my ibuprofen this morning so may have to stop at a shop

Tight sensation returned in back of knee so definitely need to foam roll today as got weigh laid yesterday visiting relatives come up from Devon


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

So looking like gluten is the bad guy. At least you can manage it now you know. 

Good your wind has gone too. People won't be frightened of standing downwind of you now when your squatting in the gym. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

tokyofist said:


> So looking like gluten is the bad guy. At least you can manage it now you know.
> 
> Good your wind has gone too. People won't be frightened of standing downwind of you now when your squatting in the gym.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking highly likely 

Stomach been good all day

Pretty much same as this morning, just a slight ache there now.

Got a 1kgs worth of free form Glutamine, so taking 10ml a day, so hopefully 'if' the stomach lining has been damaged as well, I've got 3months worth to assist it 

Hopefully I can do a bit of damage limitation over the next few days, as without going out and specifically buying gluten free stuff, pigs in blankets, stuffing, mince pies, xmas pudding, turkey sarnies etc are all off the menu.

Have warned the outlaws, but something tells me mine will be still trying to get me to have stuff


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Had a possible job to London savo, but it got cancelled, not that I was bothered as would of been a bit of a mare.

Think the shoulder just needs another day to play safe, and really wanted to do something in the gym, so I utilised this savo for a squat session.

Need to get my confidence back up first, as it's been a month since I had a proper squat session, so off to my local branch, and used the Smiths machine to squat with.

Bit of mobility work first, including foam rolling legs to prepare them.

Smiths Squats

bar x15; 40kg x10; 90kg x6; 140x6; 180 x6; 210 x6; 230 x3 x2

Smiths Paused Squats 5sec pause

90kg x3

Leg Extension (usual style, failure, 10breaths, repeat)

64kgs x 21; 20; 18; 15; 14; 14

Leg Curls

59kg x23, 10 breaths, 10

Toe Press (slow and controlled)(10breaths between sets)

100kg x20; 15; 14

80kg 15; 12; 11

Power Plate to massage legs

Leg Curls (slow and controlled)

36kg 8x8

Bike for 10mins to cool down

Foam rolled legs again to finish.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Doms in legs and especially glutes today 

Shoulder loads better, and whilst at one point I thought of doing an upper body session, I chose chest.

Did this to play safe with shoulders, so obvious no shoulders and in my back routine it hits rear delts, thus my reason to do chest.

Foam rolled legs first with them aching - IT bands particularly fun especially left side.

Warm up work for shoulders then into routine.

As I have no idea on strength, plus I've been restricting carbs a bit as part of sorting stomach out, I wasn't sure what I'd be capable of.

Incline chest press 2sec+ve/2sec-ve

26's x10; 28's x10; 30's x10; 32's x10; 34's x10; 36's x10; 38's x8; 40's x6 x3

Kaz press - 1 set

CGBP - 1 set

Tricep kick backs 28kg DB 2x12/ps no rest

Power plate on calves and hamstrings to finish

Very surprised with getting up to the 40's hence why I started on the 26's as never thought I'd get past low 30's

Down on reps, but even so 

Tried a kaz press but not feeling it, same with close grip bench press.

Tricep kick backs with no rest so 12 right, 12 left, 12 right, 12 left

Wanted to do some pushdowns and diverging pulldowns but place rammed by then so called it quits before I pushed myself too far too quickly.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Kind of wish I'd actually posted what I intended yesterday.

I was going to write something like "fiver bets you get DOMS!" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

tokyofist said:


> Kind of wish I'd actually posted what I intended yesterday. I was going to write something like "fiver bets you get DOMS!" Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha yeah, DOMS big time! Hurt to sit on toilet this morning. Ah, good times lol


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm not flipping surprised, no squat session for 1 month, and you charge in up to 230kg!!!!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> I'm not flipping surprised, no squat session for 1 month, and you charge in up to 230kg!!!!


Believe me, I expected to be struggling with 140, but no, wasn't that bad.

Extremely surprised yesterday, and extremely surprised today, both days on lower carbs than I'm used to.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> Believe me, I expected to be struggling with 140, but no, wasn't that bad.
> 
> Extremely surprised yesterday, and extremely surprised today, both days on larger carbs than I'm used to.


Yes, I've found that after a lay off you can lift more than you expect, but then the suffering starts:spider:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> Yes, I've found that after a lay off you can lift more than you expect, but then the suffering starts:spider:


Ah well, couple of days to recover

Good job this sofa is comfy as my glutes are sore as hell :lol:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Still got DOMS in the legs big time

Only now it's been joined by my pecs lol

One of the gyms in the town is open 5-7 tonight and is allowing anybody in, member or non member and it's all free

Showed the misses, and she gave me the dirtiest of looks!

Guess I'm not going then lol

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Merry Xmas Plod. 

I got "the look" when i mentioned to my good lady that Pure Gym was open today [24 hours a day, 365 days a year]. So i settled for a shoulder and abs workout in my kitchen first thing this morning.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Probably just be going with father in law taking his dog for a walk for me.

Although not looking forward to it with the legs lol

The shoulder and abs sounds far more appealing lol


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Hope your DOMS is better.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Yes thanks Rose

Back to normal today


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Plan...was to be back in the gym this morning before going to this wedding where Ive got to drive the roller.

Slept a bit funny on my left shoulder again 

Thing is........

When the lass did my shoulder last Saturday I mis-understood her and thought she'd finished.

Happened to see her Wednesday and she asked how I was.

I said loads better but slight restriction

She said she hadn't managed to get it all out and could see me again next Wednesday as today was too soon.

So guess I need to just bide my time for another week to allow for the massage and it's recovery.

Tis what it is, as I know light is at the end of the tunnel


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Holy hell Plod. Are you feeling ok?

Are you actually allowing yourself to rest and recover?!?! 

It's a whole new plod. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

tokyofist said:


> Holy hell Plod. Are you feeling ok?
> 
> Are you actually allowing yourself to rest and recover?!?!
> 
> ...


Either i'm ill and my mind is not my own, or my account has been hacked  lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Bit late start today

Didn't get back from the wedding till 0125 by time I'd dropped the bride and groom off at the Belfry, and got home myself.

Set the alarm for 0650, but when it went off, I was still knackered, so back bed for another 3 hours.

Had to park the roller blocking someone in, who was leaving at 11am, so had to go move the car first, and as I was in a bit of a rush, rightly or wrongly, I went with my old brekkie of oats, milk, whey and blueberries. Now this 'may' of played a part later, but we'll come to that.

Sunday is Leg day, but I was a little shall we say energetic dancing last night, and the persistent problem point at back of right knee on right side was a bit off.

Got on the power plate with that point against it for 3mins, and started to feel a bit better, so foam rolled legs.

Smiths Squats:

bar x15; 40kg x10; 90kg x6; 140 x6; 180 x6; 210 x6; 180 x10; 160 x11; 140 x12; 120 x15; 110 x20; 100 x14

Feeling squeezy, and after sitting on the leg curl machine a couple of mins to see if I felt better first, and not, I sacked it off.

Went downstairs, had to pause half way down feeling sick, got almost to car and thought I'd puke, then got in car, and had to open door and again, thought I'd blow chunks.

Initially I wanted to go heavier, but not enough plates available and someone using some to deadlift, and with what was available there was no room left at 210kg.

Thus decided to drop back down.

Got down to 120 and 15 felt good, and was going to go to 100 next, but lass who likes to watch me squat said 110, so that's what I went for. Got 15 and had to pause for an extra breath, got 2 more, another pause, and did 3 more, but got headache big time. Took an extended rest period to compose myself, and went for the 100kg, but got to 14 and headache started to get worse again, so stopped there and then.

I think I shouldn't have tried for the extra 3 reps at 110, and 17 was right, but forced myself to make the 20, but in hindsight the wrong decision.

Feeling fine now, a few hours down the line, but do think I pushed myself to hard, and maybe just couldn't get enough oxygen in?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hey Plod 

Beasting leg work out yet again. 

How long do you rest in between your squat sets?



Plod said:


> Feeling squeezy,


Are you implying you wanted s hug? (Or did you mean queasy? 



Plod said:


> lass who likes to watch me squat


Typical Plod gym/harem antics. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

*Answers in bold *



tokyofist said:


> Hey Plod
> 
> Beasting leg work out yet again.
> 
> ...


Anyway, found reason *facepalm*

went shopping on 20th and got 2 3lt semi skimmed milk

checked bottle unused, and that was 30th

checked the one I used today.........21st!!!!!!!

so had milk a week past best before date!!!!!


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ouch. That would upset any stomach. :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

U held all the pressure from breathing in your head n not ur gut.. Ergo headache.. Its another reason I bang on about breathing specifically.. N why I add weight SPECIFICALLY..

Consider n follow how I'm building my trap bar cycle poundage's..

Anyone can learn the science behind lifting n quote it but knowing when to add 10lb or 5lb or 1lb to the bar is an art form...

You'll find if u do fixed % based system you cant always hit your poundages cos the bit of paper tells u too..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> U held all the pressure from breathing in your head n not ur gut.. Ergo headache..


Sounds fair enough.

We do a bit of breathing in yoga and pilates, so usually good at breathing deep down in my gut, but guess I was pushing too hard, and breathing too quickly and thus not drawing it deep down


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hold your air back with ur throat, think of ur throat like a sphincter muscle. Like a seal

When u exhale do it hard, either from the top which is an advanced technique but is more likely to cause a headache or from the EXACT bottom of ROM which id suggest for now till its second nature.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Hold your air back with ur throat, think of ur throat like a sphincter muscle. Like a seal
> 
> When u exhale do it hard, either from the top which is an advanced technique but is more likely to cause a headache or from the EXACT bottom of ROM which id suggest for now till its second nature.


I can vouch for this Plod, and seeing as you seem to do what women tell you perhaps you'll try it if I tell you, although you tend to ignore me so currently wondering what these women have got that I haven't:juggle:  eep:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I could put a bikini on if ul pay more attention to my sage counsel ?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> I can vouch for this Plod, and seeing as you seem to do what women tell you perhaps you'll try it if I tell you, although you tend to ignore me so currently wondering what these women have got that I haven't:juggle:  eep:


Lol Rose Rose Rose

I do like the women pushing me and giving me grief, just usually in the flesh 

Apologies for anytime seeming to ignore you


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> I could put a bikini on if ul pay more attention to my sage counsel


Only if you were a syrup as well bud lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Hold your air back with ur throat, think of ur throat like a sphincter muscle. Like a seal
> 
> When u exhale do it hard, either from the top which is an advanced technique but is more likely to cause a headache or from the EXACT bottom of ROM which id suggest for now till its second nature.


Ok I'll try and practise that then bud


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Forgot to say

Did want to get a session in today but.....

As usual after a squat session my body just needs a days rest

Doms in quads, and especially the Glutes

Back and shoulders know about it also

So 'twas for the best I just took it as a day of rest.

Went work for 3.5hrs and watched another 7 episodes of Game of Moans (S3 ep2-8)


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

A couple more episodes of Game of Moans, down docs for a blood test (looking into causes of stomach problems, and checking for diabetes(again))

Thought best to leave it a little while before exercise, so another couple of episodes of GoM's

Rightly or wrongly, I decided to voodoo floss the right knee in case there is a bit of tendonitis there.

Rightly? well, there may be, hence the tight sensation there.

Wrongly? it could just be a case of my leg needs to settle down after finding the large knot in my right hamstring, and subsequently finding the one in my right calf.

Whichever it is, it won't do me any harm, but it might do me some good, so worth the punt IMHO.

Normally do chest on Tuesday, but decided against it.

Reason.......?

Don't want to directly work shoulders till the lass has had another look tomorrow, and then i've recovered from it.

Back will indirectly work the shoulders, so by doing that today, I've got a day to recover before the massage.

I may be wrong, but chest seems to indirectly work the shoulders the least, so seems best to do that tomoz, and then have the massage.

I may not work the chest at all, as depends on my hospital appointment tomoz. Got to be there at 0930, and expecting say 30mins, so could be in the gym by 1030 latest.

If I do a 45/50mins workout, that still gives her at least 30mins to work on it, as place shuts at 12 I think with it being new years eve.

Rack Pulls (did fancy trying deadlifting (something I do once in a blue moon) but someone using the oly bar)

50kg x6

100kg x6

140kg x6

180kg x4 - grip failed

Straps on

200kg x6

210kg x3

Meadows Rows

3 sets per side

Lat Pull Down - very slow reps

55kg 1 set - not feeling the connection

45kg 1 set - feeling it a lot better

36kg 3 sets down to belly - feeling it best despite the low weight

Chins

4/4/3

Rack Pulls - not done these for months and months, so not bad effort, and given the last couple of months and lack of training.

Meadows Rows - wanted to do 8x8 but did 2 sets of 8, but grip failed on 4/5th rep on 3rd set

Lat Pull Down - didn't want to go heavy, as I wanted to feel it in target muscle, so with wide grip chose 55kg, but not feeling it as much as I'd like, so dropped to 45 and felt it nice, but felt like I'd like to bring the bar lower, so dropped to 36kg, and brought the bar right down to belly button area, and felt nice.

Chins - tried these again the other week, and couldn't do 1, so nice to be able to do a few despite the low numbers.

Stuck my rucksack on (5kg) and did 10mins incline walking on the treadmill to finish.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Good effort on the rack pulls. 

Is the diabetes check something you've requested, or just the doc checking? (If you don't mind me asking)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks mate

Well, they seem to test me for diabetes every time I have blood test, hence why I said 'again'

I don't know if it's directly related to checking into the stomach issues I've had, or because I said I drank and pee'd a lot - but then again, I've been like that for quite a while, and each time I get tested it comes back negative.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Maybe it's just routine to screen for everything.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

tokyofist said:


> Maybe it's just routine to screen for everything.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes I think it's just a routine test, a bit like when they take your blood pressure and pulse for everything and anything.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes chest works front shoulder. I have some great push workouts one of which is delt/shoulder emphasis followed by tris, the other chest then delts. Lovely, but all upper body tends to work shoulders because it's what your arms are attached to.

You sound like you work your week according to what you feel is sore, suffering/injured. Does that work for you?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> Yes chest works front shoulder. I have some great push workouts one of which is delt/shoulder emphasis followed by tris, the other chest then delts. Lovely, but all upper body tends to work shoulders because it's what your arms are attached to.


Mmm, sounds like it would be wiser not to work out at all.

Would of been a bit of a push anyway with early closing and going the hospital beforehand.



lancashirerose said:


> You sound like you work your week according to what you feel is sore, suffering/injured. Does that work for you?


I thought that was the wise way to do it?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Very often I train what I can n unfortunately that's usually my strongest body parts which only exacerbates my imbalances..

By dropping legwork almost entirely last year at times my bench went up 20kg..

So it worked great but terrible for leg growth..

So hard to say whether it worked but rather than being the wise way..

Id say the only way..

So agreeing with plod ? but possibly not how he goes about training what's available lol


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok, I have set days and stick to the plan. I trust it's designed to give me recovery (and it does even though I do feel knackered some days but being stubborn I carry on).

In the past I used to wangle what I worked, took up a lot of mental energy!

Sounds like leg day needs a rest day after it Plod, either that or a progressive plan. Just saying.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

LR quote.

"Yes, I've found that after a lay off you can lift more than you expect, but then the suffering starts:spider"

Sooo that's kinda the nub of my low frequency training or recovery orientated training..

I want to be at full strength for every workout.

I very much feel its my back that dictates my current physique rather than my frequency.

I genuinely don't understand why anyone would train at anything less than full strength.

I trained yesterday when my front delts were still sore from trap bar and underperformed on pressing.

Its made me realise to train 3x I need an 8 day week which is currently difficult.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Rose, yes I can appreciate you need to stick to your coaches plan to achieve desired results.

Still plan on some point soon, someone taking over my training - just need to get this difficult first two months of the year out the way first in case they are quiet.

Day off after leg day has bed. Working well in terms of needed recovery and allowing time to prep food for rest of week


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Went hospital this morning and got to the gym for 1030

It's was rammed in there which worked against me in two ways.

With it being so busy, my lass was unable to spare the time to massage me.

And....just would of been hardto get a decent workout in.

My right leg felt the same as usual, so highly unlikely its tendinitis

With the feeling, I didn't fancy doing a load of cardio, and the weights room packed, I decided to work on the leg myself.

10mins on the cross trainer to get the muscles warmed up.

Foam rolled quads, IT bands, and hams in case any tightness there.

Then foam rolled around the knee where the tightness is, before moving into the calve.

Wasn't hitting it very well with the foam roller so used an Olympic DB handle, but not brilliant.

Grabbed one of those push up handles and used that.

Could feel the knot in there and did what I could.

Still needs work, but didn't feel as tight at back of knee afterwards.

Thus I think it may be safe to say the knot in the calve is the cause of the remaining pain in my leg (when I say pain, I mean the tightness)


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

**sorry won't let me scroll to bottom of post to add this**

My lass is sorting me out Saturday morning when she's in work again, which may mean I may need Sunday and Monday to Recover before hitting the gym again.

I'm almost tempted to do a full body workout Friday as a compromise - thoughts??


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Said I was going to track weight over Xmas period but never did

Anyhow weighed myself this morning and 117kgs

Weight wise, puts me back to where I was 2years ago.

Didn't sit well with me despite knowing I'm holding more muscle.

Guess the New Years resolution to lose 15kg to get below 100kg is now lose 17.5 lol

Misses booked in at a class at other branch, but the lad was really ill this morning and as I felt off we decided to stay home.

Watched one film, then downloaded Lords of Rings Trilogy.

Watched Fellowship of the rings then by time I got 2/3rds of the way through Two Towers I was overloaded on it, plus whilst not feeling my best the weight was playing on my mind.

Necked a very large black coffee and decided to take the plunge and go the gym.

BPak Incline Chest Press DB's

18's 2x15 w/u

32's x10; 34's x10; 36's x10; 38's x7; 40's x3 x pr; 38's x3

BPak Flat Chest Press DB's (reps/chest stretch/rep)

28x8+1/22x5+pr/18'sx4+1

Chest Press Machine x4 sets

Tricep Extn Machine

41x10 45x10 50x7 55x5 59x3

Diverging Pull Down (lbs)

110x12 130/110/90 drop set

T-bar TE (lbs) 110x12 130x10 150x10

Cable TE 35lbs 3x10/1x8 per side

Power plate on back of knee 3mins

5mins treadmill to cool down

Had planned to foam roll after but triceps gone and couldn't support my weight.

Plus a little sciatica curtailed me - think I might prioritise Glutes on next leg day.

Felt queezy afters as well.

2 hrs later still feel a little off.

Probably not best idea to work out as obviously not right.

Weight could be water weight with not feeling brilliant.

Sports massage in morning so hopefully some progress


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

How has the weight gone on?

Does ur wife think its gone on as fat?

Client of mine gained 5lbs after id asked him to slowly increase carbs..

He swore 3 weeks later it was going on as fat..

Turns out he'd started taking creatine also..

So what he saw as fat was water in swelled up muscle..

I'm sure I must ve asked but you don't have a thyroid prob do you?

I cant believe u would've let your diet slip too far..

I find the common sense most obvious answer is usually right..

Science is ok but I've lost count of the times I've googled a medical problem n convinced myself I had cancer when all it was, was a spot lol...


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> How has the weight gone on?
> 
> Does ur wife think its gone on as fat?
> 
> ...


Misses thinks I'm silly and not fat

Creatine, well, not been using it as much as I used to.

I was taking every day, but only been using it on training days lately, so can't see it being water in the muscles.

Up a notch on the belt, so 'I think' it's fat

Honestly, diet has been pretty naff

I said to the wife the other day, 'I didn't think I'd say this, but I'll be glad to get back to work, so I can get my diet back on track'

Stuck at home, well, hands up, I've slipped 

Thyroid? mmm, don't know if that's one of the things they are testing my bloods for?

I know last time they did

This time............pass?

I'll ask if I can get a copy of the results this time


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Creatine story was just an example of not seeing things clearly..

Bet uv lost half a stone in a weeks time when ur back on it too..

Regarding thyroid I doubt that's changed I just wondered if u were in the correct range according to ur gp..

Do u trust your missus' eye for changes?

A dispassionate view is always helpful.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Guilty of not cleaning my glasses enough hence not seeing clearly lol

Fair enough, interpreted incorrectly

Thyroid, well got to ring mid week for blood tests, so if they will give me a copy I'll post them up

Trust the misses's eye? TBH, no, think she would just be being diplomatic

Plus personally, I find it difficult to spot changes when you spend a lot of time together, ie sometimes too subtle to notice in a day to day basis.

As for the weight, dropped a lb overnight, so hopefully a trend for the next week lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I had my thyroid checked ages back because of my metabolism n some other issues n I was bang in the middle of the range, unlike test levels there's no quibble room..

Wouldn't be surprised if u were too, just thought id throw it out there..

Diplomatic answers aren't helpful..

That's why I'm not lmao..

Pound down already.. Excellent just call me MystiCAL.?

BTW 6"2 at 100kg isn't far off normal as u train and were such a big chap, I doubt u have small bones..

So try n remember the scales are only 1 way to gauge ur weight..

The mirror, the way ur clothes fit n how much u can pinch (calipers are super cheap) is equally if not more important..

My best mate is ur height did nites for a year n dropped to 14 stone n looked friggin awful..

It must be fat n not fat n muscle u lose..

You've got to be functioning efficiently.. Altho I think the past month had gone along way to showing you this..?

Its not what u can force urself to do, it's what u should do to get a result...

I forced myself to do 10 years of nites, that was 10 years ago now n its taken till this past month to get a decent nites sleep..

In fact last nite was my best nite in 20 years ?

Its taught me u cant put s patch on issues, u have to deal with them and then be at peace with them.. So fingers crossed...


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Just something to aim for really.

Don't matter what weight I end up at, just need to retain as much muscle as poss and get BF levels down to a more acceptable level. I'd be pleased with 15% 

That's what I want, and not sub 100kg BW, just a target to aim for to motivate me along.

Everyone seems to think I weigh a lot less than I am, including one of the Doctors I've seen, and the latter even said you must have big bones to be that weight, so good chance that's the case. I think I could carry off a lot of weight with my frame ....if I wanted to.

No, me at 14stone, pfft, last thing I'd ever want lol, so don't worry about me trying to get that low.

Think I'd be pretty pleased with sub 16stone, so 101kg would be an achievement.

As for clothes, I've had to go up a notch on the belt, so be nice to get that back for a start, and get it down a bit more.

Got 4 pairs of 38" jeans that fit me, but would be nice to get into 36" as that would be something new for me.

I've stayed clear of calipers as always thought a poor elasticity would skew any measurements.

Just have to stick with the mirror and tightness of clothing.

Almost feel like starting all over again TBH.

Not sure I've learnt a lot.

Well.......not exactly, more a case of learn something, but a bit down the line I'll forget, and make mistakes again.

suppose that's what frustrates you and Rose


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

So today......

As I said I would, I've dropped Body Attack

As Cal has said often enough with his Einstein quote - Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting the same results.

Also think LR said about stressing the body out with too much High Intensity exercise.

Felt weird not doing it TBH, but needs be as needs must.

Seen my lass to make sure she was ok to give me another sports massage, so did 10mins on the cross trainer to get the muscles warmed up ready.

I've ****ed up, as I was far too aggresive trying to do the calve myself, as without any lubrication, I took the skin off and it hasn't recovered.

Thus she was unable to work it very well. She tried, and worked around, but the knot is directly under the area I took the skin off, and she draw a little blood, and said it best to let it recover and go again another day. She checked the hamstring, and gave it a bit of a massage and said she was very happy with that as couldn't feel any remnants of the knot there at all anymore. I stood up and said the tightness behind the knee had reduced a bit even if she couldn't get in, and she felt behind the knee for a bit, but couldn't feel anything.

So onto my shoulder.

Probably worked that for 15mins, and said she was pretty confident the knot there was gone. I mentioned about I used to get a pain below the shoulder blade a bit back, and she checked there, but nothing evident.

She asked if I was doing Yoga, I said I'd cancelled, as was unsure how hard she'd be doing my shoulder, and played safe, but she thought the yoga would be good as stretching the muscles post massage.

As I had a good 15/20mins before Yoga, and as she was unable to do the calve do to my **** up, I went on the power plate.

Kept sticking it on repeat and used various positions that felt like they were hitting the muscle.

Went and did Yoga, and whilst there was some useful stretching exercises, some of them felt like they were having an effect on the back of the knee. Calve felt a little tight afterwards, so back upstairs and spent another 6/7mins on the power plate to loosen it back up.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

You took the fvuking skin off ur leg from rubbing it...? Jesus dude..

A client id been trying to get to psyche himself up by giving his legs a light stinging slap prelift, turns out when I was turning my back to him was pinching himself to the point he had a black bruise there..

I was mortified n told him to stop..

Not good lol..

Btw its not about having esdy workouts you just build the poundage n intensity up overtime.. First month of a training cycle should be hard but comfortable (this is where my trap bar cycle is now) n each week will get harder, till its so hard ur scared about the numbers..

U get to that point n all extra work is unthinkable..

Its v difficult for a typical natural to train flat out n grow etc..

Its not what u can force urself to do remember, but what it takes as a typical person to grow etc..

I ended up like s skinny Bruce lee back in the day cos of my bloody minded excesses lol..

It doesn't matter what the best of the best can do its what it takes for a typical person to do it..

Anyhoo be careful with ur leg bud n take it easy..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Haha well.....thought it was sore from working it, well.....until I could see it in mirror #facepalm

As she couldn't get into the muscle, at least it leaves me free to do a leg workout tomorrow.

Not doig my usual squat session though

Sciatica playing up again, so tomorrow I'm going to focus primarliy on the glutes to get the strength back there.

SLDL's will hit glutes and hams, I'll try some BB hip thrusts, not sure on what else, but very much doubt I'll do GHR's as I feel they put too much pressure on tendons and calves.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Sldl with an emphasis on the feel should be enuff, but I treat the body as a whole where y look at it as a collection of bodyparts..

Id work on engaging glutes properly rather than partially working them n then needing more exercises to tire them.

But walking lunges are good..

All these lumps u have sounds v peculiar.. Apart from a hideous fsy lump I have on my back as far as I'm aware I've no lumps or knots despite regular stiffness n tight spots..

Most bizarre...


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Ok I'll concentrate on engagement then


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Cool that's all I've been doing for past few years.. Oh and power breathing altho I am trying to valsalva these days..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

No training today 

Misses been ill 8 days, lad been ill since Thursday.

I've been sniffly and been knocking some flu tabs down me here and there - usually first thing and before bed.

Mid afternoon I went downhill a bit and tabs did nothing.

So stuck in bed, so cracked open box set of breaking bad 

Anyway got chest DOMS, and in tri's really bad.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Doms in tri's still there last night!!

Anyway, taking one of Cal's favourite quotes

Insanity is doing the same thing over and over again, and expecting the same results

And LR's suggestion that I'm doing too much high intensity stuff

I've backed out and basically going to start over again.

Out goes the high intensity Body Attack class (not doing my right leg any favours anyway whilst the knot is still in my calve)

For the time being, out goes the splits, and back to doing a full body workout 3x's a week along with some LISS.

So this morning (no note pad, and didn't want to ruin intensity by accessing phone to do so, so roughly)

9mins on the cross ramp to warm up

Leg Extn's for pre exhaust, done really slowly with just 41kg, and once I thought I had got to end of ROM I squeezed some more to make sure. roughly 20reps

Paused Squats (5 secs) 90kg x3 - phone rang, had to stop - 90kg x5 - phone rang again, so stopped. 40kg x15

Shoulder Press 64kg x12 tut style

Lat Pull Down 64kg x 12 tut style

Chest Press 64kg x15 tut style

Chins x5

Dips x2 

Cable bicep curls 60lbs tut

Cable tricep extn 80lbs tut

wrist curls 12.5kg tut

one legged calf raise on leg press machine 50kg

5mins treadmill for cool down

Felt a bit meh TBH, but again if I'm honest, don't think i'm anywhere near 100%, so didn't want to stress myself out too much, so went lighter weights than I'd normally go and went with TUT where possible. Just wanted to stimulate the muscles a little rather than go for a proper workout, whether that be right or wrong. But rather go just stimulate them than push hard and end up with an injury. Guess I'm a little paranoid about losing muscle, as TBH I feel fat, and looking in the mirror whilst squatting I looked a fat mess  so a change of priority at the mo, and think I need to concentrate on getting the fat levels down, and not trying for body recomposition like what i've been trying to achieve for some time.

One of my problems all along, I've tried to do too much at the same time: fitness; build muscle; lose fat

Fooled myself into thinking it's possible, but a guy on his own is going to struggle, and that's just what I've done.....struggled.

So back to basics

Full body routines 3x's a week for a couple of months, and LISS and then reassess depending on results.

Obviously I don't want to sacrifice muscle, but might be inevitable as BF levels just not acceptable

Thanks for reading


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I'm just quoting a genius...

Stop being so paranoid about losing muscle, its in ur head..

I had fusion on my back n lost negligible muscle in the first 3 months of total inactivity and I still got ripped to s**t ?


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Just out of interest. You weighed in on 02/01/15 at 117kg, what were you before Christmas?

What i'm trying to establish, is, how much weight you have added, and how quickly. (I couldn't see from scrolling back through your journal)


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Ok, I'll just stick to the plan

Diet is getting back on track with being back at work

I'll just do 3 full body workouts a week

When misses is doing the Body Attack, I'll do the LISS

Next week, I'll go with Wednesday, Friday, Sunday for workouts

Monday, rest day

Tuesday, Pilates

Thursday, LISS

Saturday, LISS and Yoga


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Neil R said:


> Just out of interest. You weighed in on 02/01/15 at 117kg, what were you before Christmas?
> 
> What i'm trying to establish, is, how much weight you have added, and how quickly. (I couldn't see from scrolling back through your journal)


I was up to 114.5kg prior to christmas, so added 2.5kgs over the period, and diet was out the window.

I was ill Sunday, and not 100% so thik water weight went up, but currently at 116.5kgs


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

http://www.t-nation.com/diet-fat-loss/how-many-carbs-do-you-need

Read this n thought of u...


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

My thoughts have been that when you clean your diet up, you might loose 5 or 6 lbs in water. Could take a few days of strict eating, but it is a possibility. Another tip I was once given is that your body remembers and will go back if you give it the right conditions.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> T Nation | How Many Carbs Do You Need?
> 
> Read this n thought of u...


Interesting 

A friend of mine suggested I should try keto, and on the info he sent me, it said less than 41g carbs, at least 162g protein(min 30g per meal), and between 122g and 284g of Fat.

Reading that suggests a low carb approach would be better suited to my requirements.

But then I was thrown by this



> Let's say someone starts out sedentary, overweight, and somewhat insulin resistant. He sets out to improve his health and lose some weight by following a low-carb diet. It works great.
> 
> He loses weight, his insulin sensitivity improves, and his energy goes through the roof. He starts exercising, which helps him lose some more fat, as well as build some lean muscle mass. Now he's really into it, and the frequency and intensity of his training increases.
> 
> ...


Yes, Not got the energy I used to - Yes, mood has deteriorated - Yes, holding stubborn body fat - Yes, sleep not as good - Yes, been getting ill a bit more - Sexual performance, well, lets not go into this one too deep, but we could tick this one off to a degree.

So a bit confused.

Lower carb would seem the way to go, but then, it throws you with the above, and a higher carb seems the answer

Sigh, needs more research me thinks lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> My thoughts have been that when you clean your diet up, you might loose 5 or 6 lbs in water. Could take a few days of strict eating, but it is a possibility. Another tip I was once given is that your body remembers and will go back if you give it the right conditions.


I'm sure that will be the case, and a bit of water weight will drop off.

Bit quiet on work tomoz, so will go into the docs and see if my blood tests are back, and if so, will let me have a copy to peruse. If so I'll post up, and cleverer people than me can see if anything flags up


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I think you are going to be the most tested person I know. If it doesn't pull up anything, then there's not much left and I'm not sure whether I want you to 'have' anything or not!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Be v proactive about getting a disgnosis..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

This morning weight is 115.9kgs so 0.6kg dropped since yesterday.

Supposed to have gone back for Pilates last night, but I started to feel queezy post tea (ham omelete) and a bit dizzy, so had an early night instead.

Next week, Tuesday will be Pilates only, and not a weights session and go back for a core session later as has been the case for quite some time.

Would like to try a new gym, but.......... enquired yesterday at mine, who are having new owners in April.

This site will become a single usage site.

I was paying £64.15 a month for all 3 of us (£769.80 pa) and I gave them the sob story last year and they did me a deal at a one off payment of £400

Renewal is up at the end of the month, now if I re-sign up now on the provision that I stay with current owners - which basically means travelling to the other branch 4mile away, come April 1st, they will do me a deal of £272.50 for all 3 of us!!

Bit too good to ignore me thinks, especially as yesterday the other site put on their book of face that in the next 7 days they are having bigger DB's coming.

Think it's going to be a difficult next couple of months work wise (usually is bad January and February) so like I say, bit difficult to ignore, so will probably pop in later and sign up and get the wife to pay the money (she's the bread earner at the mo)


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Did 8mins on Cross trainer to warm up

Foam rolled legs

Massaged back of knee and calve on power plate

10 mins treadmill

10 mins rower

12 mins bike

Back on power plate to massage knee/calve again.

Re-signed up for another 12 months at the gym, well, what could I do at that price lol

Docs closed for lunch, but got home and letter there from them and they want me to make appointment concerning blood tests, so I'll ring them at 2 to see when I can get in


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Felt fine up till around the above post.

Started to feel tired, so had my next meal expecting it to perk me up a bit, but just felt dead tired.

Two hours later I was really hungry again, and had my eggs, tuna EVOO meal, expecting the fats to perk me up, but fell asleep on the sofa 

Felt rough, and had had next meal 3 hours later, and still tired, so went bed early, although feeling hungry again? Nose running like a tap again! - thought I'd got over that! 

Weighed myself again, but as I'm feeling rough again I wasn't expecting anything, and I was right lol, same again 115.9kgs

Got docs at 0940, so will report back afterwards.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Without going into ALL the details, the following come up as out of range:

Serum ferritin level was 554 ug/l and safe is 23 to 540 - this relates to the amount of iron in your blood, so a smidge high

Eosinophilia count is 0.45 x10^9/L, and safe is 0.04 - 0.4 (googled it but don't understand it at all)

Plasma Viscosity is 1.49 cP and normal is 1.5 to 1.72 so smidge low

Tested for Coeliac Disease - result was < 1 U/ml and safe range is < 3, so not suffering from that, which I believe is related to Gluten intolerance

So........they don't know what's wrong with me, so lumped me under IBS

I mentioned I was supplementing with Glutamine, and felt a little better cutting back on Gluten

Doc said some people don't have anything show on blood tests but cutting down on bread and pasta etc has helped.

No intention of taking Gluten out the diet, as already expressed by myself, and Neil, as don't want to create a further issue, but will be careful of the amount I have.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I held my breath reading that.

Bread and pasta are processed food and some people do feel better on less.

Back to the drawing board Plod.

How do you feel now?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Bread and pasta don't feature in my diet very much anyway.

I used to have egg on toast Sundays, but will drop that, and I had some bread on cheat day, but think cheat day needs to be dropped as not working anymore, or so it seems.

Yes, very much back to the drawing board as you say.

Guess I was hoping for something definitive, so knew where I stood, but I'll have to start food diary and reactions to foods again, and go from there.

How do I feel?

Stomach or general?

Stomach wise, well not been having the cramps as much, I was getting faltulence really bad, but that's stopped, but having a few times of feeling queezy still here and there.

Generally, feel rough! Lacking energy, feel weak, odd dizzy spell, constant headaches, and bouts of nose either being completely fine, or running like a tap 

Think it will be another early night again, and just get as much rest as possible.

Not going to attempt a weights session, just got nothing to give and I reckon I'd try and push myself and end up injured again.

Still go Saturday as the lass is doing me a sports massage for free again, so can't turn that down, and follow that up with the yoga to stretch the muscles out again.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Weight this morning 115kgs so lost 2kg and just 0.5kg over pre Xmas but..... A couple of weeks before Xmas I was sitting consistently around 112.5 and think all these problems has led to a load of water weight, so need to get down to that to feel confident ive started to make a dent.

Went bed early but crap nights sleep, and feel rough.

Behind right knee feeling tight but think that's the driving as done no exercise since Tuesday.

I have exercises for my back due to driving and seems now I need to find something for my right knee


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Eosinophils are your white blood cells.

The very slight elevation shows your body is fighting a very low level issue.

As Coeliac has been ruled out, you may just still be suffering the tale end of a cold...its kinda the season for them, so nothing to worry about. Vit C, Echinecea etc to boost immune system should rectify this.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks Neil, made me feel a bit better.

Yes suffering from a cold of sorts as wife has had it and lad suffering at mo but he's on antibiotics as we need to be careful due to his asthma.

Let slip with the vit c the last 3 weeks, so need to get back into habit.

I'll look for some echinacea when I go shopping tomoz - think Rose suggested using this in the past

Cheers bud


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes, but you need to take it right at the start of the symptoms.



Plod said:


> Thanks Neil, made me feel a bit better.
> 
> Yes suffering from a cold of sorts as wife has had it and lad suffering at mo but he's on antibiotics as we need to be careful due to his asthma.
> 
> ...


You might also bash me a bit too, but it can be quite normal to have aches, pains, feel a bit queasy at various times. I may be right off the mark and sorry if I am, but I know in addiction recovery some people get a bit down when they discover all the ups and downs of their normal body reactions. I wondered if recovery from being so big,and eating so much could also come with some of that?

I'm not trying to diminish things for you, but it was something that came to me.

Another thing I noticed and have learned is that sometimes reactions to foods can be delayed, partly because food isn't suddenly instantly assimilated by your body as soon as you swallow it, which makes it even more difficult to work out what's going on. A nutritionist told me your body is usually operating on what you ate 2 days ago, not what you just stuffed in your gob, well apart from glucose powder or BCAAS + pre/intraworkout stuff.

Another thing (yes another!!!) that occured to me is that you love pre-wo mixes, a week or two ago there was a warning on facebook about some pre-wos containing slight variations on the banned DMAA which can cause reactions. These days I stick to Mezzas turbonox which I find gentle which is fine, but prior to that I remember other Pre-wos could bring on fairly strong reactions. I also have a feeling that for some people they could end up being addictive, and psychologically as well as physically.

I also keep reading that you've not trained for days on end, that doesn't sound good - either if it's because you feel so ill, or for other reasons especially with your habit of hammering it when you do go in.

Hmmmm.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

*Answers in bold *



lancashirerose said:


> Yes, but you need to take it right at the start of the symptoms.
> 
> *Bugger lol*
> 
> ...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think basically you`ve overtrained drastically (i`m like a scratched record)

you got stinking manflu..

immune system dropped lower than a *****s draws by this point..

because of how much youve overtrained your body has said ENOUGH!

as far as i can tell nearly every symptom youve got could be down to overtraining initially then exacerbated by various other s**t youre bodies to weak to deal with..

Dr.Cals diagnosis is take a month off.

i`d stake my nonexistant reputation on you being brand new after it...

full body for 2-3 weeks and then split.. job done.

buy this Gray Hair and Black Iron by Brooks Kubik - www.brookskubik.com


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Ok, report back in February

What have I got to lose


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

This morning went to get my sports massage

She was no where in sight, so just got on with some LISS

She appeared but was tied up with inductions.

Said she she could fit me in now (1030) or 1130

Said I was booked in for Yoga (expected to do it to stretch afterwards)

So went down to Yoga but left early to get back up for 1130.

She worked on my calf and luckily the knot wasn't moving around as much as it has in present

This enabled her to work it more effectively.

She did what she could and said it felt nice and soft there now but very happy to do it again next week


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hmm that was suspiciously easy n taken well lol..

What's the catcheroonie?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Hmm that was suspiciously easy n taken well lol..
> 
> What's the catcheroonie?


I refer my honourable friend back to one of his own favourable quotes again lol

Good ole Einstein - Insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results

So there you go

got to try something different haven't I lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Roflmfao!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Just catching up on your journey Plod.... sorry to see that you are still not 100%. 

Of course you are in safe hands here and getting plenty of good support and advice (Doctor Neil, Dr Rose & Dr Cal) so I'm sure you'll be back at it again soon enough. You can't keep a good man down.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Cheers mate.

I can only go by your signature and the "Nanakorobi Yaoki", so I'll just keep getting up, as it's just another minor setback.

I could say luckily........a few problems presented themselves at the same time, so at least it's just a short chapter in my current 'story' lol


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

It has been suggested that the way forward could be to infiltrate these female advisors at your gym Plod.........


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I've got my blonde bob wig on standby LR


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> It has been suggested that the way forward could be to infiltrate these female advisors at your gym Plod.........


Ooo er misses lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> I've got my blonde bob wig on standby LR


Suddenly I've got that queezy feeling again lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Had a rental vehicle yesterday and whilst driving it I felt ok as more room than I'm used to, it became evident by the end that it had a bad effect on my hamstring.

Misses booked in for 1.5hrs of classes, so I spent 30+ mins foam rolling, power plating, and massaging the hamstring.

Felt a bit better but discovered what feels like another knot but lass who was helping me said it was low to be hamstring, but to me muscles don't just stop they merge into others

Decided to join her for Yoga to stretch it back out

My young lady who does the sports massages is in till 3 today so if I finish early I might pop in and see if she can have a look


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Do you suffer from sciatica Plod?

Also had a wee scan of t'internet earlier which said placing a tennis ball underneath the thigh or buttock while driving can help alleviate a driving aggravated issue.

Or you can just let it develop and summon one of the women from your harem to rub you down. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

tokyofist said:


> Do you suffer from sciatica Plod?
> 
> Also had a wee scan of t'internet earlier which said placing a tennis ball underneath the thigh or buttock while driving can help alleviate a driving aggravated issue.
> 
> ...


Me and Sciatica haha now there's a relationship lol

i don't suffer at much as I used to.

I believe I identified the cause of my sciatica

As a driver, I believe glutes have a tendency to 'switch off'

This leads to a weakness in the glutes

Weak glutes puts extra pressure on the piriformis, and this contracts the sciatic nerve which runs through it.

Heavy squatting and some other flute work makes a huge difference to me.

Sciatica is playing up a fair bit the last couple of months due to lack of training.

I I guess the tennis ball thing keeps your glutes activated so makes sense, so for the price of a couple of tennis balls, it's a no brainer to give it a punt mate

Although nothing wrong with the latter option lol

Thanks 


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

The urge not to train just got harder

The branch down the road where I'll train exclusively from April has an update on book of face last night.

They took delivery of more DBs so where max was 40 kg it's now 50kg, which I knew about, but they've just took delivery of a trap bar! Wanted to have a go on one for ages!

Must resist lol


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

You can do it Plod. Be strong. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

By the time I got back on fb I've realised I've been wasting my life lol..

I haven't deactivated but I have beaten my addiction...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Other than ur weird lumps are u feeling any better?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Other than ur weird lumps are u feeling any better?


Honestly............

not ready

shock! Horror!

Yes, me admitting I don't feel ready!

misses got a class tonight, so I'll go in do a bit of cardio to warm up them work on my leg


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Nowt wrong with a bit of cardio ?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Out all day in the lorry and my back is in bits

I 'need' to get back training asap


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Keep stretching intelligently bud n sate urself with moderate cardio lol ?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes, thought about you when buying a new wedge cushion this week. My back was feeling wierd again, going err backwards. I had not realised how soft the one I have had for 11 months had become.

Glad I don't drive much, I would go bonkers.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Forward tilting chairs in schools used to be the norm..

From an early age we are now encouraged to lose the natural good posture we're born with..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

LR - post me a link to those, again, please will you 

Cal - trying to stay strong, but feels harder and harder

Not just physical now, think it's affecting me mentally as well


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

This morning:

Went to see my lass for the massage, but once again she was dead busy

Did

10mins on rower 1.5miles

10 mins stepper

10mins cross trainer

5mins rower

10mins power plate massaging right ham/knee/calf

Down for Yoga for 60mins

Back up and seen my lass but she was tight on time

Attacked that area and said not that bad and suggested it was posture causing problems that side.

I said to her that really bad on Tuesday but hire lorry comfortable so didn't notice effect on hams until end of day.

Friday in my lorry (back on road now) I could tell when it didn't feel right and could adjust accordingly.

Think the wedge or the tennis balls has to be tried next


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Something else I've noticed

I sleep on my side

If I sleep predominately on my right side, no problem

If it's the left, then my left shoulder drops into a compromised position and causes me pain in the delt

Not as easy as just sleep on the right, as although I try to, I often wake with a pain in left delt and I'm on my left side so must of swapped round in my sleep.

Think I need to work on these shoulders and posture when back on it


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I will get the links for you plod. In the meantime the key is to keep hips higher than knees. I had to take my heels off in the cinema last night because despite the wedge, the ache was starting again. Once off and knees lower the relief was immediate.

What you can start doing is rolling up a cushion to pop under your arse. When at home lie or recline on the sofa instead of sitting in arm chairs which are deadly.

I also get pain when I lie on one side, but that's down my leg. You could try putting using pillows or your wife to support your position. All of this stuff is a hassle to do, but really does work and I know you are determined once you get going.

Once back lifting I also advise removing all seated exercises including cycling for a few weeks, then bring each back in one at a time. Leg press definitely starts me off, and the bikes at the gym. My own bicycle isn't so bad.

One thing at a time!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh and wherever you are look or ask for an upright chair, anything backward sloping is a nightmare.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Here you go, if pushed for funds you might however find a firm cushion in a charity shop. This wedge is more convenience, it has a carry handle and I do carry it to the cinema, uni classes etc. If anyone asks I tell them I had long term back pain. Since getting mine I have spotted a few people using them, so it's not uncommon and it does work.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

What about a tens machine?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> What about a tens machine?


As I was waiting at the chemist at the asda yesterday getting a prescription for the misses, I was looking at the Tens machines, think they started at £28


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Anyway Cal, you're not going to be happy, sorry, I let you down and crumbled

This not lifting malarky is affecting me mentally and I needed to address that.

Today went to the Nuneaton branch, and there was their new trap bar

It kept calling to me lol

Never really deadlifted properly (apart from SLDL) and done a few racks pulls instead.

Always liked the look of the trap bar, as thought it would be a good compromise for me.

Did a warm up, plus 5mins on the Lateral X

Trap Bar Deadlifts (bar is 27.5kgs)

67.5kg x10

97.5kg x10

127.5kg x6

167.5kg x6

187.5kg 3x3

147.5kg x5 (grip going)

127.5kg x5 (ripped a callus off my left hand, so stopped there)

Due to the callus being ripped off, I cleaned it up, and decided to go light weight and did 8x8 for the rest due to it.

Lat Pull Down wide grip 39kgs 8x8

Lat Pull Down straight arm 18kgs 8x8

Cable Low Row 45kgs 8x8

15mins bike to finish

Felt elated afterwards. Just so happy to have lifted some heavy weight for a change, just totally changed my mood 

Despite being happy with the trap bar DL's I was kinda hoping for more, but whilst back could of taken it, my grip is shite, and I'd left my straps in the car.

I guess I was still thinking I should stick with having more time off, so just wasn't in the plan, but I just couldn't ignore that trap bar lol.

Misses suggested whilst there (4mile from home) to go the extra 4mile to the next branch to have a look where it was and its facilities.

Gym is on 2 levels in 3 rooms. However wasn't overly busy, all new looking equipment, DB's to 50kg, squat rack, and...... a hack squat machine, and a plate loaded leg press. Think you might guess where my next leg day will be lol


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

It takes determination to not train.

I have deload 2 weeks next, got sets and reps and it's tiny but I'm looking forward to not doing 80 minutes sessions.

187kg DLs oh dear, you don't do things by halves.


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

It's very difficult to take time off . Whenever I've had to rest due to injury when I was a runner ,my moods have been terrible and no self control over diet . Usually that led to me starting back too early and getting injured again .

I've now learned to listen to my body , and when it's tired I do sod all .

Hope you don't suffer the consequences too much tomorrow mate


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Live to train..

Don't train to live ?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I managed 15 days, so not exactly a failure as such

Plus it's more the fact of how little I'd trained running up till then as well.

One small break fair enough, but 2.5-3 months of limited training is something else

Plus like MJ said, mood is bad and that's affecting diet a tad


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes but from what I remember when you did train it was really full on. Resting then going heavy is just as bad if not worse as constantly over training and it's really difficult to keep track because you are so sporadic.

I think I need to leave your journal be, it's obvious you aren't looking for help or advice and I find myself wanting helping and advising which is then completely ignored as you just do whatever you want.



Plod said:


> I managed 15 days, so not exactly a failure as such
> 
> Plus it's more the fact of how little I'd trained running up till then as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Just did a quick calc.... And you shifted near 6 and a half tonnes deadlifting!!! Wow!

No wonder you tore a callous off.  was there blood?

Glad you got the good feelings from working out though. Exercise definitely improved mental outlook in a big way.

I'm agreeing with LR that you should have started back with more restraint.

So well done on a beasting workout. Naughty Plod for going too heavy. And glad you're feeling better/happier.

#classic-s**t-sandwich

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> Yes but from what I remember when you did train it was really full on. Resting then going heavy is just as bad if not worse as constantly over training and it's really difficult to keep track because you are so sporadic.
> 
> I think I need to leave your journal be, it's obvious you aren't looking for help or advice and I find myself wanting helping and advising which is then completely ignored as you just do whatever you want.


No  you're right

I totally failed to show self control

I should of eased myself back into it, but I went at it in my usual style

A tad frustrated at not lifting and I got carried away when I did.

Im sorry 

Feel a bit of a tit now


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

On a side note

Adjusted the seat in my lorry so back was higher that front

Felt a little weird at first as if you were going to slide down the seat as opposed to being held in it, but after a while I didn't really notice

It did feel as if it encouraged good posture though as felt like I was sitting with my back straighter


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Plod said:


> This not lifting malarky is affecting me mentally and I needed to address that.


The way to manage it, is to have PURPOSE. When you have purpose, it takes care of itself.

As Cal said, 'train to live, don't live to train', have other interests outside of Training. I personally (as FB & Twitter friends know) am a big Reader, so for me, I keep my training focus to the times I am about to train & actually training (this is easier when you can listen to your body), so if I'm feeling strong,I'll go for the heavier weights, if I'm feeling a little stiffer in the joints I'll do more volume, less rest & lower weight (relative to my strength).

To end with a book-worm quote...

"This has nothing to do with willpower, that's a crazy, useless word, anyway; you lack judgement - the judgement to decide at once when you know your imagination will play you false, given half a chance." - F Scott Fitzgerald


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

It will depend on the vertical angle of the seat back too..

If a dining chair for example, like the one I bought lol, has a slightly sloping back it can still be a killer..

When I do my accounts I have to wear a wright belt lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I used to like a bit of a read myself.

I bought the misses a kindle for Xmas and surprised how much more reading she has done since then.

Keeps saying to me you'll have to read this after me - when she was reading the Guy Martin Biography, but I never get a look in lol

Maybe for my birthday next month I might pop it on wish list and see what happens.

I do like my kite flying but muddy fields and wet kites aren't appealing at mo

Give it a couple of months and I'll rectify that


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I think I'll give it a couple of days and see how I feel and do a FB routine to get back into it a bit more gentle.

I was so tempted to train today back on a split, but glad I read the comments first as made me realise the mistake I was making


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Tried to do the seat in the car

Forward and back, and back tilt are manual

The seat base is electric and only works in a plane of motion - low and tilted back(takes seat back at same time) or high and flatter - doesn't go flat or even tilt forward, so looks like a 'wedge' or cushion needs to be order of the day for that.

Again feels weird, but once again I had seat back a bit more upright, and it does seem to improve posture.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

No routine is easy unless you hold back lol..

But will ask again, how are u feeling?

Have ur deficiencies n intolerances n Russian visitors started to subside?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> No routine is easy unless you hold back lol..
> 
> But will ask again, how are u feeling?
> 
> Have ur deficiencies n intolerances n Russian visitors started to subside?


Russian visitor has long gone

still get bit of wind now and again and odd cramp but nowhere near as bad.

Ive been more consistent with the glutamine supplementation and seems to have made a difference.

If stomach feels like it's playing up, I'll take another 10g

I can eat oats again, so that's a bonus.

Think gluten may have caused issues when stomach not right, but now it's settled down I seem to tolerate better.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

So the fact that uv rested n recovered more isn't a factor then?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Of course, but there was a few days where I missed taking the glutamine and I dipped a bit.

Everything is playing its part I'm sure, and you made the right call to tell me to not train


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Neil R said:


> The way to manage it, is to have PURPOSE. When you have purpose, it takes care of itself.
> 
> As Cal said, 'train to live, don't live to train', have other interests outside of Training. I personally (as FB & Twitter friends know) am a big Reader, so for me, I keep my training focus to the times I am about to train & actually training (this is easier when you can listen to your body), so if I'm feeling strong,I'll go for the heavier weights, if I'm feeling a little stiffer in the joints I'll do more volume, less rest & lower weight (relative to my strength).
> 
> ...


I guess it was the frustration of going to the gym to do some cardio and seeing others training and not being able to partake was the problem.

Not the fact I don't have a life outside of the gym lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Keep taking my pills for the duration n I bet u wont need glutamine..

Ur body hit rock bottom mate n it's important u realise it, if not ul repeat this mistake again...

I had no one to drill this into me when I REPEATEDLY made tho mistake...


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I am sorry for my outburst Plod. I was feeling frustrated, some of which you were not responsible for.

Yes car seats are rubbish. I try to get them as high as possible, then start adding cushions. Feels strange at first.

Re stretching yes tight hams can pull the back, however the aim is to maintain neutral s-curve in spine and most ham and lower back stretches only get you into the opposite shape. Cobra and cat stretch all set mine off, but when you are doing a whole bundle of things it is difficult to isolate the triggers.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I've tried to beat my Plod addiction several times but still come back ?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> I am sorry for my outburst Plod. I was feeling frustrated, some of which you were not responsible for.
> 
> Yes car seats are rubbish. I try to get them as high as possible, then start adding cushions. Feels strange at first.
> 
> Re stretching yes tight hams can pull the back, however the aim is to maintain neutral s-curve in spine and most ham and lower back stretches only get you into the opposite shape. Cobra and cat stretch all set mine off, but when you are doing a whole bundle of things it is difficult to isolate the triggers.


Ah no need to apologise

Just glad to see you back in my journal 

Mmmm, think needs a fair bit of investigating then with the stretches, as obviously don't want to aggrevate back by trying to rectify the ham.

Seems like catch 22 then

Spent 3.5hrs at my desk today doing paperwork, and that felt the worst.

Fixed back seat, so no adjustment, and felt it in my lower back sitting in that seat.

Definately needs a cushion behind my back to keep me more upright.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Sitting is the problem, its also the worst position to be stuck in for back pain..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Sitting is the problem, its also the worst position to be stuck in for back pain..


Yes, yes, yes.

Plod you have spent 45 minutes most days for 1-2 years stretching and have had all sorts of massage, flossing whatever. You have stretched your arse off, it aint the issue bud. The issue is hours sat on your arse which is stressing your spine. You don't even need a fancy wedge, just a firm cushion or soft one rolled up. Get it under the meaty bit of your buttocks. Sit forward on chairs, don't lean back, you can cross your ankles under them. This mimics those fancy swedish forward facing knee chairs without impacting knees. It's flipping hard and tiring at first but the good news is that it not only eases the nerve pain BUT it trains your core, yes because you are forced to sit bolt upright it trains your core Plod. Standing instead of sitting exercises in the gym does the same.

You take part in yoga?

You might want to avoid this http://30dyc.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/Dashama-8439.jpg and this http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/exerciseImages/sequences/392/Female/l/392_2.jpg

These are all exaggerating the lower spine s -curve causing more stress in that area.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> Yes, yes, yes.
> 
> Plod you have spent 45 minutes most days for 1-2 years stretching and have had all sorts of massage, flossing whatever. You have stretched your arse off, it aint the issue bud. The issue is hours sat on your arse which is stressing your spine. You don't even need a fancy wedge, just a firm cushion or soft one rolled up. Get it under the meaty bit of your buttocks. Sit forward on chairs, don't lean back, you can cross your ankles under them. This mimics those fancy swedish forward facing knee chairs without impacting knees. It's flipping hard and tiring at first but the good news is that it not only eases the nerve pain BUT it trains your core, yes because you are forced to sit bolt upright it trains your core Plod. Standing instead of sitting exercises in the gym does the same.
> 
> ...


whilst at my desk I had my ankles crossed but was unsure of whether that was good or bad at the time

ill have to think about leaning forward more next time I'm doing paperwork

the first pic is 'up dog' which funnily enough is classed as a back strengthening exercise

the second pic is a cat stretch and is classed as a spine lubricating exercise.

The latter was quite common in Pilates but we've lost the instructor for that, plus when I move they don't do it in the evenings at the other place so unlikely to be in my reportoir any time soon.

The first which as I say is classed as a back strengthening exercise, I never feel comfortable in anyway.

Seems to stress my lower back too much, which fits in with what you're getting at


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah if I do the first I can do it, but I feel an ache down my right quad as I stand up and then throughout the MA session (we perform throws which means lots of getting up from bended knees). Having removed all the other stuff, gotten posture right I knew it had to be that stretch so I refuse to do it! It also fits in with the other general back advice.

Strengthening?how?It's a stretch. It is however touted in many disciplines as beneficial to health and fitness but I'd stay right clear.



Plod said:


> whilst at my desk I had my ankles crossed but was unsure of whether that was good or bad at the time
> 
> ill have to think about leaning forward more next time I'm doing paperwork
> 
> ...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Leaning forward at a table is my nemesis.. But upright or forward, one or the other is the way to go..

You really have yo train ur posture..

For me saying chest up works..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Leaning forward at a table is my nemesis.. But upright or forward, one or the other is the way to go..
> 
> You really have yo train ur posture..
> 
> For me saying chest up works..


Yes, when I do that kneeling chair impression I am half way off front of chair, seat edge ends half way along hams, cushion under arse, legs under seat, chest up, scapulars in back pockets.

That is how I sit at a desk or kitchen table with laptop, no fancy swedish chair or other equipment required.

Can't do it driving!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> Yeah if I do the first I can do it, but I feel an ache down my right quad as I stand up and then throughout the MA session (we perform throws which means lots of getting up from bended knees). Having removed all the other stuff, gotten posture right I knew it had to be that stretch so I refuse to do it! It also fits in with the other general back advice.
> 
> Strengthening?how?It's a stretch. It is however touted in many disciplines as beneficial to health and fitness but I'd stay right clear.


Ok let me rephrase that!

The 'instructor' touts that as a back strengthening exercise

but as you say, it's a stretch


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> Yes, when I do that kneeling chair impression I am half way off front of chair, seat edge ends half way along hams, cushion under arse, legs under seat, chest up, scapulars in back pockets.
> 
> That is how I sit at a desk or kitchen table with laptop, no fancy swedish chair or other equipment required.
> 
> Can't do it driving!


Just clicked as to what you are on about with fancy Swedish chair

Makes more sense now as I remember a while back about how the chair worked for your posture


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i ended up being a PT because of my back, i cant think of anything tbh i could do 8 hours a day in a standard job..

i walk around, sit crouch etc, whatever i feel i need to do at the time for my back, lol i do very little other than demonstrate the odd rep.. its all verbal..

i also know how hard it is to change career.. but essentially Plod you have another 20 odd years of sitting ahead of you 

btw lol

v much agree with LR here

"Plod you have spent 45 minutes most days for 1-2 years stretching and have had all sorts of massage, flossing whatever. You have stretched your arse off"

classic case of using a microscope rather than a telescope to get the big picture..

i thought of commenting on sitting ages ago cos i thought it was obvious but didnt...

i got dragged along with the stretching thing up to a point because it was excessive but on the right track.

so altho im stating the obvious after the above revelations that sitting is the problem, if you use the same thinking about your diet training and cardio recovery ie looking at the big picture you might get better progress.

i see it that you look at the minutest of details and impliment them, when admittedly all the little stuff altho adds up, doesnt fill the yawning chasm that an extra days rest will give you back.

add in your age (remember im older than you lol) your alledged low T levels, which personally i think are down to overdoing it and possibly, if before weightloss due to being overweight.

thats why i suggested having a look at grey hair black iron by brooks cubic..

i dont look my age but i know my age leaves me with less general vigour than i did in my 20s.. so i train the best i can for my age, whihc i think is working, only the speed of my gaining is down to my back not my training, the style itself works very well..

anyhoo bud try n learn to look at the big picture 

the DEVIL is in the detail and you LUUUURVE detail...

Cal 3:16


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Cal, what would you think to me doing Stronglifts 5x5 for a bit?

Obviously after a warm up couple of weeks full body routines to get me back into it.

Restricted to reps, sets, and weights then!

No me doing my own thing

It's black and white

Maybe start off at 50% ish of current weights

Maybe start at 80/85kg squat

40/45 bench ( although I still say I can't bench )

80/85kg DL ?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Great idea if u have good form, limited TUT agrees with my back might do urs..

U must have good form...

So better take your phone to the weight room n get one of ur girls shooting ur form...

We need to see ur form Sweetcheeks...

But starting comfortably should allow us to correct u..

Its hard to correct when weights are up...

So weekly doses of vitamin P then ?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

You could start at higher reps reducing reps and increasing recoveries, say 3 or 4 weeks at each rep range.

Sent from my KFTHWA using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

That would be ok the first time around before end cycle numbers are known.

Second time around to get maximum results you must stick to the reps n finish with a rep left in the tank..

As I've mentioned before, within a month u won't have that rep left in the tank and it'll all make more sense...

It's v difficult to describe the intangible.

But that's the point of me saying the same old stuff regarding my trap bar cycle, to show how I'm instigating n interpreting it.

That's the reason I started out at 180 rather than slamming in at 200 on week 1. ?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Ok, I understand progression now

Always leave yourself somewhere to go


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

It's about NOT killing yourself on every set week in week out.

There has to be something left and you have to stick to the reps and not go daft until you need to.

My last programme started off with moderate reps, compounds ended up low reps, more sets, assistance exercises went up in reps then up in sets.

I could see that the real work was done in the last 6 weeks.

Working on form also seems to stop me going daft, so that's another idea - use lighter weeks to get a good base for form, ready for going crazy later on.

It does work, but it does take patience.


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Plod said:


> Cal, what would you think to me doing Stronglifts 5x5 for a bit?
> 
> Obviously after a warm up couple of weeks full body routines to get me back into it.
> 
> ...


I've been mulling it over recently about doing the same thing .

Like Cal and Rose say , best to start with sets you can comfortably finish . The weight soon ramps up 3x workouts per week .

Is it the one where you squat every workout ?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I don't think caning ur lower back 3x a week is a good idea.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

That looks like a low bench press in comparison to everything else.

I can do that with one arm(ok 1 and 1/2 arms), but I can't squat those amounts(but I can dead them!).

I am now wondering do you squat too much sometimes squat can be high via poor form when blighters are just getting ass to floor and back up again. Or there's something wierd happening with your press.

Oooh for some vids.

I don't think it has to be as low as 50%, just a bit under your max for the reps, incremental and not necessarily every week. Last training programme over 14 weeks I put 7.5kg on bench, 12.5kgs on squat (mostly all in last 6 weeks due to form work), 20kgs on deads(form work from week 1 and crazy confidence on final week). I know Cal says 1kg on squat each week, but the human body does strange things and that can set yourself up to always go up no matter what. I'd be hoping for that increase but accepting a bit less or nothing if it meant I was still pushing and still working on form or whatever.

You are of course a male so likely to increase much faster than I do.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

LR you`ll know when you need those 0.5`s lol

its less likely possibly to come up for a while yet as your training cycles are done for a certain amount of weeks then reset.

videos???? whats this?????


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> I've tried to beat my Plod addiction several times but still come back 


I'll cure that for you

I'm no longer enjoying this

cant be bothered to go gym anymore

not been since Sunday

unablr to control myself in the enviromeb

Thanks for all your attempts to help

like the indateables on tele I'm the unhelpable

So long and thanks for all the fish


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Ehhhhhhhh

This better be some sort of super early April fools.

Sorry to hear you are not in a good place just now Plod. But hang in there and on this site. You'd be sorely missed. 

From my limited time on this site and getting to know people (as much as is possible) I can see that most have had to endure hardship and dark days. Whether life s**t... Health.... Injury. Going through this sort of thing is frustrating... But it doesn't make anyone unhelpable... Just makes us human.

Obviously can't keep you here. Maybe you need a break away. But you defo have a place here. 

Remember that quote on standing up more times than falling down.

Remember that other quote I posted on adversity.

Then come back when you're ready for more fish!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I've put too much effort into you to sack it off now mate...

Lick ur wounds, spend some time in ur cave and then,

Man the Fcuk up!

Please.

You're part of the groovy gang, blood in blood out...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Plod said:


> I'll cure that for you
> 
> I'm no longer enjoying this
> 
> ...


This is actually great news.

If you can't be bothered, it sounds like your body is now telling you to do something different. So listen to it and do something different. Take up rock climbing ( the indoor variety) this would still give you a full workout, improve your fitness and give you a change of scenery.

Go 'fell running'; again, a new challenge, that will task your fitness & stamina and give a change of scene also. If its snowing, so f**king what, run in the snow! (You know how hard that sh1t can be!! :lol: )

Have fun, and then when your body starts telling you its ready for the gym again JOIN A DIFFERENT GYM!! 

But most of all, keep us updated on MC about you progress. I've mentioned many times how inspirational you are, look how far you have come in the last 12-18 ,months, its OUTSTANDING!!

Also, consider that many trainers feel like you are currently, maybe seeing how you overcome this will help motivate others to do so as well. Again, refer back to when you started on MC, how much more you know about yourself now.

ALL The power, is in YOUR HANDS! 

Keep plugging away bud!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm wondering have we overwhelmed you Plod?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Apologies peeps

I had a theory, which I wanted to try out, and being on here might have slewed that

I haven't really lost any BF (in my eyes) since November 2013

Now thinking back that coincided with when I first went on short time.

My theory was maybe Cortisol levels were affecting my ability to lose BF

I wanted to reduce all stress where possible

Hopefully you lot won't take this the wrong way, but..... seemed like I was getting a bit of grief, some of it rightly deserved though.

I thought I should just drop posting on the site for a bit, and just go back to basics, and hopefully just train for fun for a bit.

Take the pressure off, not do any silly lifting, and try and de-stress myself as much as possible.

At mo, I've done a couple or so 'barbell' classes with the misses just to get myself back into it.

High reps, low weights (e.g. squatting 25kg only but I don't count, but misses reckons 134 reps over the class).

However, I had day from hell on Monday at work, and things have gone pete tong big style (rather just leave it at that if you don't mind) and my stress levels went through the roof - couldn't be bothered to cook, and ashamed to say ended up in the chippy 

I'm just going to carry on for a while doing a bit of cardio, and these classes with her for a few more weeks and assess.

Weight has gone up big style (another 3kg) so need to sort myself out and get back on track.

Once again, apologies for me being an arse lol


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Woooooooo. 

Glad to see you back Plod. No need to apologise at all. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Good to see your still at it Plod! 

Training for the fun of it, is always a good thing. "Love what you do & do what you love!"

If you are suffering any insomnia, give my thread a read, me and Cal have been having a great discussion about recovery etc, might make some sense, if not it'll help you sleep :lol:

In light of the potential pressure that we may have contributed to, if you do want any help/assitance/pointers, please, still feel free to ask, if not, keep sticking to your plan and keep posting how your getting on so we can help IF needed!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm a big over thinker - no s*** Sherlock lol

So just thought I needed to take pressure off myself

Just enjoy myself

I appreciate people are only trying to help ultimately

I'll sure chirp in with progress on the BF levels/ weight but at mo no point me saying on the workout front as it's just a set class. Won't break ant PB's in it, but it prevents me from getting carried away (I don't do that do I lol) so serves a purpose in getting me to get back into it. Went Sunday, got another tonight, and another Friday.

Plus I was feeling a bit down the other day and sort of lost the plot a bit lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Well, was hoping I was carrying a lot of water weight and in my untrained eye, certainly looked like it

Yesterday I was 118.1kg and this morning I'm 116.5kg, so 1.6kg loss, so seems right on the water front.

Hopefully get another 1kg or so off by end of week and as good as back to last weeks weight.

Any more and that's just a bonus.

Did the class last night - I can't say I'm loving it, it's ok, it serves a purpose. Maybe because I feel like my strength is severely lacking, but I'm sure it will start to return once some consistency is back into it.

I might be being stupid, but the 'back' track they do involves a deadlift/row/ clean and press combo and not really understanding the latter in that. I might ask if I can do just the first two as I lack the mobility to do the latter correctly, and I'm going lighter to do the latter and don't think I'm getting the benefit of the former due to the low weight.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Do you count calories Plod, or just control portion size?

Also how has your tummy been? Are you still limiting/controlling gluten intake?

So many questions.

#spanishinquisition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

tokyofist said:


> Do you count calories Plod, or just control portion size?
> 
> Also how has your tummy been? Are you still limiting/controlling gluten intake?
> 
> ...


Calories - yes for the most part. Like yesterday, everything was portioned out except evening meal which was a piece of haddock, 6 small sald potatoes, and half a bag of microwave mixed veg.

Stomach - the rest, plus the L-Glutamine has made a big difference

possibly lining of stomach was compromised? and gluten upset that at the time.

Oats are back in the diet and not causing issues so seems fine now

#nooneexpectsthespanishinquisition lol


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Good to see you back on here Plod .

It's always interesting to see how others are training .

I know it's difficult fitting training around our work , health and family commitments .

As long as you're enjoying it , keep it up pal


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Good to be back pal

Bit of a kick up the backside to get back on it When I saw the scales lol

Knew I'd crept up a bit but........lol

Can't undo all the good work now can I lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Had a full body session yesterday trying to get my body back used to it.

Squats at 140 felt bloody heavy 2 sets

High incline press 60kg 2 sets

Chest press 32kg DB's 2 sets

Lat pull down 2 sets

Bent over row 60kg 2 sets

Bicep curl ez bar (bar+20)

T bar Tricep extn

Calf raise 2 sets

Nothing spectacular, just designed to re accustomise me to training again.

10mins cardio prior for warm up and 10 after for cool down

Was planning on doing some cardio later but working late and I need to prep more meals later so unlikely


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

I love how your re-acclimatising weights are my all out (and beyond) weights. 

Good workout Plod.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry mate lol

Also did 2 sets of SLDL at 60kg also

On another note

Tightnesd behind right knee improving 

Put that down to the advice received on here from the likes of LR

Spent more time on driving position.

Seat base at back as high as poss and front as low as poss

Seat back more upright and seat slid further back.

I've found I'm keeping right leg more upright which takes pressure off the hamstring especially on outer edge where before that part was on edge of seat

So thanks


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

16 sets and done... Well done...


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Fank Yoo Plod.



Plod said:


> Sorry mate lol
> 
> Also did 2 sets of SLDL at 60kg also
> 
> ...


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> Fank Yoo Plod.


No, Thank You Rose !!Feeling more positive now, as opens up more possibilities, as felt held back so much up till now


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

What one hand giveth, t'other takes away

So whilst right leg improved, now I'm suffering with really tight calves

Did some warm up on cross trainer with it on glutes only setting so it wouldn't hit calfs as much

Foam rolled legs in general

Plantar smash, and did note heels felt tender?

Had a general chat with gym manager and he suggested I either do 5x5 or some cross fit routines.

Later sounded like swearing lol, so went 5x5

Opened up app on phone, but couldn't find how to adjust settings to start higher?

So...... at a big dent to my ego

Squat - bar only 20kg 5x5 90 secs rest between sets

Bench - 20kg bar only 5x5 30 secs rest (90 seemed silly)

Bent over Row - 30kg 5x5 as above

Less than 19mins, done

Felt a tit using that weight, but guess a good few weeks time.........

10mins on incline treadmill making sure firmly landing heel

5 further mins foam rolling legs


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Plod said:


> What one hand giveth, t'other takes away
> 
> So whilst right leg improved, now I'm suffering with really tight calves
> 
> ...


Those numbers will soon rise mate ,following that 5x5 .

Do you no harm to take a step back .

Stay hydrated too pal ,

I've had calf injuries from running , dehydrate and your calves will feel it .


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Madjack99 said:


> Those numbers will soon rise mate ,following that 5x5 .
> 
> Do you no harm to take a step back .
> 
> ...


Come to think of it, I've not been drinking as much as I normally do, so quite possible

Also I remember the wife complaining about her calfs a bit back and drinking more improved that


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

My names plod and I'm an ego lifter

There said it and done 

I bailed on the strong lifts 5x5 as my ego wouldn't let it

The thought of using just the bar didn't phase me, but squatting with 2 1.25kg plates on the bar, well my head wouldn't allow it.

Went back to ego lifting 

3 weeks and 2 weeks ago I was in the smiths squatting 230kg - 20kg off best, but still ego lifting.

Last week, went the other branch and free weight squatted and worked up to 190kg which for free weight is a PB

Really really want to get my glutes firing

Today did 3 sets on the leg Extn to pre exhaust, then did bar x20, 60kg x12, 80kg x12, 100kg by 10

Just wasn't happy

Dropped down to 60kg, set the bars to below level, and squatted down to just above the bars (could feel them on my hands just about) but what I did was because I have a lot of external rotation on my hips was adopt a wide stance, and started the move by pushing my butt back

In the past all I was thinking about was going up and down.

Today was all about working the hips and pushing the butt back and then using the glutes to push back up again.

I'll happily vid next week IF anyone is still prepared to critique as I want to do this right now.

Did 10 sets of 10 at the 60kg, which for me was nothing but going to another branch I didn't feel I had anything to prove to anyone, and just did it for results not ego.

Felt so much better for it.

Birthday just over a week ago so bought a mark bell slingshot to try and help sort my bench technique out.

Hopefully try it out Tuesday


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hello Plod..

Big IF that lol..

Lifting that light was ambitious lol..

Ego can also be called not just for weight but for volume to remember..

Gvt is a drug assisted routine ?

Think uv had an epiphany with hips back n not focussing on the up n down so much, I say it to clients all the time..

That slingshot actually looks really good, biggest probes I repeatedly get in bench press is un stable elbows on the drive up, this eliminates it..

So will be getting 1 in time..

Good to have u back now get those DLB's on n give us the moneyshot with u squatting ?


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Heeeeeeeeeey Plod. 

Great to see an update from you. Some eye wateringly heavy weights you're able to shift... Half man half ox. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> My names plod and I'm an ego lifter
> 
> There said it and done
> 
> ...


Yes, yes, yes. This is the way and 60kg is the way if it helps I'd to go down to 30kg to sort out my front squat recently and makes a big difference.

10 x 10 is an advanced routine, but I'm not going to say much because I don't want you to feel overwhelmed.

Sticking butt back is definitely way to go, it takes a while to stick if you haven't been doing it but you will eventually get to a place where it is automatic. If you do it on each and every rep eventually the circuit will be rebuilt.

Wide stance, arse out, ignore everyone else.

My experience is to keep at the technique, the weight will come later, but when it comes it'll be good your strength will build so much better and you'll look a lot better. Numbers don't matter unless your aim is a powerlift meet!

I'll be more than happy to critique a video and will try to be useful.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I thought afterwards, 10x10 is GVT, but at the time there was no connection to that when I decided to do it.

TBH I had already decided I wanted to concentrate on form as smiths squats is b******s and I got stuck in a rut being where I was and with my usual lass motivating me.

Going the other place meant I could do what I wanted, and more relevantly needed to do.

Initially I had it in my head to do a few warm up sets and get up to 100kg working sets and do 5x6 or 5x5

Just wasn't feeling it, and as I'm keen to focus on the glutes, I dropped down and the 60kg felt good to have just enough weight on the bar to be productive whilst allowing me to focus on form.

I slipped here and there, especially on first rep, where I'd just stop, re-set up and go again.

As LR says just keep doing it until it becomes second nature. And...I think this was my rational behind 10x10, just get some reps in. No thinking oh I need to adopt this or that training routine, just purely get some reps in.

As for sitting the butt back, like cal said, it was like an epiphany

Bit like a few weeks back, doing lighter on bench, I kept my elbows in tighter and it was like whoa, this is where I'm going wrong, another epiphany.

It was also good in that the rack is the wrong way round.

It faces the wall. Some squat walking forward and then rerack by walking back - wrong wrong wrong. I asked for it to be turned round but thinking this is better. Can't tell if anyone is looking at you anyway and thus easier not to get wrapped up in ego lifting.

Stick headphones in, get on with it, no distractions


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> I thought afterwards, 10x10 is GVT, but at the time there was no connection to that when I decided to do it.
> 
> TBH I had already decided I wanted to concentrate on form as smiths squats is b******s and I got stuck in a rut being where I was and with my usual lass motivating me.
> 
> ...


You don't have to do all the reps in one session :heh:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Lol, quite

Just popped in my head, Mmm, 10x10

I'll drop the odd set or two off next week lol

Just a case of do I :

Stick with 60 and await the critique; or, go to 65 for progression with fewer sets


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I think the other day, I read an article and IIRC it said with reference to depth of squats, each extra inch equates to 40lbs relatively - so if you squat 500lbs but not deep, you'd get the same benefit from going 3" deeper but with 380lbs (American article I guess lol) Get squatting lower and work back up. Although I said on my FB last week in response to my mate gricey that I was going to squat deeper from this week on.

I NEED them glutes firing better.

Do that and my sciatica doesn't play up so much, or even not at all.

Tis a right pain in the ass I don't need lol


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Keep it simple for now Plod, don't mess with too much. Work within yourself, progression will be solid form. With solid form your glutes will fire. If they do not then I will give you figure girl glute work. That will have you in tears.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Squat to parallel or just below, that is all that is required for now.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Id go for 6 cumulative fatigue sets at 62.5kg.

Id go for parallel IF I can maintain upper body form at the bottom, if I couldn't id stop at the point form breaks.

Lever lengths are as important as flexibility..

I always presumed. My almost horizontal back at parallel was due to flexibility despite being v flexible..

Long femurs...

Plenty more epiphanies waiting for u Plod..

U just have to c them...

I di keep trying to show u them mate...

One day ul palm slap ur forehead when u realise how simple it is...


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Awoke at 5am this morning (hadn't set alarm or anything) and did consider hitting the gym at 0630, but would of been Hinckley branch, which if I wanted to try out my new slingshot, would of meant doing chest in the smiths machine. Something I didn't fancy, so went back sleep, or at least tried to, till 0630.

Had meal 1 at 07:15, and as my first collection in the lorry was in Nuneaton at 11:00, I went into the office till 09:00, then drove over there, parked at customers, and did the 10min walk to the gym.

Did 3 working sets of Bench (although I always say I can't bench) and only got up to 80kg (after 3 warm up sets)

Put on the slingshot, and stayed at 80kg, and it did add a couple of reps to each set I'd say.(another 3 sets)

Didn't feel like I was hitting the lower chest, so did 3 sets on the decline bench with 30kg DB's

2 sets of diverging pulldown, alternated with 2 sets of tricep push down

3 sets of cable tricep extension - but with 3 different positions in relation to the machine.

Think...I failed to fuel the workout TBH

Having something about 6am, then being in the gym for 0630, then great.

Having something at 07:15, and not starting your session till 09:40ish, mmmm

Should of had something prior, or maybe I'm trying to justify a not so good session by that???


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Nah should've eaten a couple of nanas or something..

I often fcuk up n have to eat a nana 20 mins into training..

Prefueling a workout can be a nightmare at times..

I always eat before hand but weirdly get hungy or sick feeling like a carb crash even when full..

So what did u think of slingshot?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I remember having a discussion on food and "opportune" workouts and recall Neil saying never sacrifice a meal to get a workout in - or something to that effect.

Slingshot - yes definitely helps in the hardest part of the lift, plus good for getting full Rom

For me fear of failing plays a big part in bench, and think this could help here


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Do u mean on a last rep?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Do u mean on a last rep?


No, the whole exercise in general

guess that's why I've been favouring the db's for a bit


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

You're lifting in a cage now tho?

You should be fearless surely?

Only accidents I've nearly had is with people clonking themselves on the head with a db cos an arm gives way, its never happened with a bar..

Can u explain more?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> You're lifting in a cage now tho?
> 
> You should be fearless surely?
> 
> ...


It's probably just a confidence thing.

Obviously irrational now as like you say in a cage.

Just a bit of carry over from previous times.

If I wanted to use oly bar before, I'd have to get myself into and out of position each set.

Probably still in back of mind of having "fun" before lol


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I have several thoughts on this.

Firstly I was told by a nutritionist who works in the sport that we work off nutrition taken in 2 days ago, it's not as if you suddenly go to zero reserves because 1 meal is a few hours late.

Second some workouts do seem like rubbish. The body is the human body which isn't a robot who will perform exactly or better each time. Sometimes it's great, sometimes it's not too great but if you get the training in then on average over time performance or feel of it should improve.

I always have food prepped, if I go to the gym earlier or later than planned I'll nick a bit from a later meal, just a mouthful of rice or chicken but that is mainly for my head and to prevent me from going to long without food which for me is more a mental issue than anything else - if I miss there's a chance I will over compensate big style.



Plod said:


> Awoke at 5am this morning (hadn't set alarm or anything) and did consider hitting the gym at 0630, but would of been Hinckley branch, which if I wanted to try out my new slingshot, would of meant doing chest in the smiths machine. Something I didn't fancy, so went back sleep, or at least tried to, till 0630.
> 
> Had meal 1 at 07:15, and as my first collection in the lorry was in Nuneaton at 11:00, I went into the office till 09:00, then drove over there, parked at customers, and did the 10min walk to the gym.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

T'other thing was I forgot my headphones, so I know not everyone agrees, but without decent music to fire me up.....................lol


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod said:


> T'other thing was I forgot my headphones, so I know not everyone agrees, but without decent music to fire me up.....................lol


That's the problem when you become dependent on them! I wrote something in a post last week about this. I try to train both with and without, then I don't have that reason. Sometimes the gym music is too loud, or I'm moving so quickly the headphones get ripped out by the bar, or DBs.

Years ago when I was a runner I'd get all panicky if I didn't have my walkman. I decided that if I could train without it I'd be a better athlete and avoid that 'oh no music' if it broke or I forgot it.

It is nicer with tunes.


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm a real lover of music , but oddly can't train with headphones .

Never ever went for a run with them , but when I was on my treadmill at home I'd use my Bose docking station .

Some things are just too distracting for me and little plugs in my ears is defo one of them .

Never could run with a water bottle either , hated it . I'd do 20 milers with no water ))

I suppose it's daft but I got conditioned to it


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I've always been a great believer in the power of music to alter moods.

Years ago I'd have to go to a customer who stressed the fcuk out of me every time I went.

So started listening to classic fm the last 10mins of journey to chill me out lol

So conversely if I'm having a mediocre session then music can help me turn that around.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Oh as for cables, I feed them inside my top so they don't get in the way.

Odd adjust during squats to make sure cable has gap either side of belt if I'm using it


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I cant get buds to stay in my ears every 10 ft I walk in shoving them back in..

Cant beat abit of classic fm ?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

"Was" going to train back last night.

Did first cardio time in 9 days Tuesday and felt after effects bit too much yesterday, plus knowing I'd got to get up at 04:15 this morning, I opted for an early night instead.

After watching on YouTube the "Teaching the deadlift to the first timer" and setting up the back - arch in lower back and squeezing shoulder blades together, which is also helped by palms facing out, initially I decided not to deadlift.

I thought I'd try it, just to see, but just can't seem to get any arch going.

I also struggled with the scapula retraction despite really concentrating on trying to achieve this.

I've come to the conclusion, or epiphany, that at present I shouldn't be doing any heavy work that pulls the shoulders forward. As I say I'm struggling with scapula retraction, so until I can achieve this it seems stupid to do anything that causes me to hunch over.

I did some hammer grip cable rows with 45kg and held the hold for a couple of secs per rep. 3 sets - 12/10/10

Bent over rows with 50kg really trying to put an arch in my back but not convinced.

Seated row, again trying to put butt back, arch in lower back and shoulder blades back. Was able to look sideways at mirror, but could of been better, but tried my best.

Some lat pull downs, only 36kg but 2 secs hold - felt it in lats quite well 

Also some straight arm LPD with 16kg with 2 sec hold.

Tried some lat pull over - just trying to see if I could find exercises that put the shoulder blades back for the exercise as opposed to pulling forward.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Have you ever trained using the Bands, Plod?

I got a pair (purple obviously) and they are great for this sort of thing as they help you focus on the muscle 'squeeze' so your more conscious of what muscles are being used.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Imagine an ice cube on your lower back..

Ur natural reaction should be to stick ur ass out like a duck.

Try a minimal rom first, creating an posterior pelvic should be easier.

Imagine creating a triangle from ur shoulder blades to ur tail bone n then try to make it smaller..

Then your contract ur late to lock it all down..

Also chest up shoulders back but contracting upper middle back will also raise chest.. So work from both sides front n back to get position..

Once set u straighten legs slightly to put a bend in the bar, then a split second later push ur feet thru the floor to raise bar, dynamic push with legs static pull hold with upper bod.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Eh?



TheCrazyCal said:


> Imagine an ice cube on your lower back..
> 
> Ur natural reaction should be to stick ur ass out like a duck.
> 
> ...


Joking.

Even bent over row is difficult if you aren't able to retract.

I think I once suggested when you are walking around, sitting whenever you think about it during your day try pushing your shoulder blades down into your back pockets, and chest up at the same time. Once you start doing it everyday it becomes natural. Can ache at first sorry but it does work. The gym is only one hour and not much time.

To get used to sitting back for squats and deadlift I practiced sitting back with weight over heel of foot when going to the loo but that's not useful for you males unless you sit down to pee.

There you go two more of me secrets.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> Eh?
> 
> Joking.
> 
> ...


since you suggested a bit back, I think about it more whilst driving

chest out

blades into back of seat

just think it's going to take a while to rectify 

years and years of bad posture

ill get there

i mean, one time I couldn't squat without plates under heels

problems getting arms back on bar

I'll even admit to squatting in the smiths no handed before because I couldn't reach back

things I can do now

just takes time to rectify

but like i say

ill perservere

ill get there


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Neil R said:


> Have you ever trained using the Bands, Plod?
> 
> I got a pair (purple obviously) and they are great for this sort of thing as they help you focus on the muscle 'squeeze' so your more conscious of what muscles are being used.


No I haven't but I'll look into it

I've got a 50kg band, so could always get another to match

As for squeeze, it's like today, I think I felt the muscles in the back more today than I have in a long time

Made more effort to "squeeze" especially with the 2 sec holds


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Imagine an ice cube on your lower back..
> 
> Ur natural reaction should be to stick ur ass out like a duck.
> 
> ...


I was trying to force my butt back today, but just seems my back is pretty immobile

Looks like I got to get back into doing the stretches the physio gave me to do daily after driving

She loosened my back up at the time but seems pretty stiff again


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

If u could do a vid u may get some feedback that sets a light bulb off in ur head..

So are u essentially not v flexible despite regular stretching?

Id have thought you were flexible enuff to limbo lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> If u could do a vid u may get some feedback that sets a light bulb off in ur head..
> 
> So are u essentially not v flexible despite regular stretching?
> 
> Id have thought you were flexible enuff to limbo lol


18+ years of driving and years of morbid obesity have taken their toll I'm afraid.

Ive come from a very bad starting point.

Im only doing 1hr of yoga a week

I dropped all other stretching, after it was said I was doing too much.

Need to bring "some" back in.

Left shoulder was playing up, but feeling better after I started doing banded bully again a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I'd agree with Cal here. A vid clip of yourself training will give you much more information than you might realise.

I wouldn't "force" yourself into any particular positions until you have. It may be that your biomechanics are dictating your ROM, more so than any inflexibility you may be aware of. It might be as simple as a slight adjustment to your foot positioning, hip rotation and/or grip that gives you the feeling you are after. Don't know if you saw the vid clip I put up about squatting and "fold" ability. Same principles apply to all joints.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes you did and until we can see some vids of Plod in action we can speculate as much as we like.

Plod you are in the privilidged position of realising you may have poor posture. I know you keep saying that you have a driving and obesity background BUT most people even me, little miss 'fitness' had terrible back position and also long-term leg pain without your background (although I have been borderline obese on several occasions). Mine came from aerobic teachers in the 90s teaching a particular pelvic position which took my glutes and natural spine curve away from me, and just not understanding what correct posture is. Also everything around is is designed for bad posture. Most people don't do anything about it and end up on painkillers, or in pain.

It's taken me years to sort my squat out and even start to understand deadlift. I thought I could do them, but the evidence was that I couldn't. Every week I see posts from other women competitors lifting twice what I do. I'm still faffing around 60 - 70kgs for 6 reps (Vicky McCann natural pro about my size DLs 140kg for reps) but it's getting better and if you can build a decent body with poor form imagine what happens when you bring proper form in? Well that's my philosophy anyway and after 8 months of proper work on squat and DL I have a solid squat and can start to slowly add a bit each week.

Enough about me.

I am also aware it feels like I'm starting to chuck stuff [advice] at you again, which I got carried away with not too long ago, and it's making me a bit nervous and wary.



Neil R said:


> I'd agree with Cal here. A vid clip of yourself training will give you much more information than you might realise.
> 
> I wouldn't "force" yourself into any particular positions until you have. It may be that your biomechanics are dictating your ROM, more so than any inflexibility you may be aware of. It might be as simple as a slight adjustment to your foot positioning, hip rotation and/or grip that gives you the feeling you are after. Don't know if you saw the vid clip I put up about squatting and "fold" ability. Same principles apply to all joints.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Mate you were over doing with stretching but 10-15 mins every day is a good thing..

Btw trying a belt out may help u find the position better, if it doesn't uv lost nothing trying it..

Perhaps another long term option would be to try one of those elasticcy belts strongmen wear under they're main belt..

I have one n even just the additional benefits of keeping ur back warmer may be a winner for you..

Also having some tension around ur core may help u stay tighter on other exercises but it wont restrict ur breathing..

Can you acheive the correct position with shoulders n lower back standing upright?

If so drop down an inch n try a bw deadlift, if successful drop another till form breaks..

That would be the starting point with an empty bar...

There also comes a point when the past stops dictating ur progress...

I had an ectomorphs mindset for years...

Thing do change n they will for you too...


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Doing a bit of cardio this morning, I knelt down and my right knee just felt weird.

Not painful as such.

Looked down and all of knee wasn't on floor.

Stood up and knee cap was sticking out.

Initial reaction was I had dislocated it.

However I've done that before with both knee caps during a spin class ages ago (never done spinning since) and it wasn't like that.

Just knee cap is more pronounced on the right knee.

I was able to walk on it with only mild discomfort

Requested ice pack, although they sent a first aider over.

Had no plans to go hospital but a few others advised me.

I don't like wasting others time so sceptical.

Went in and they just told me to not put any pressure on it and take ibuprofen 400 3x a day.

So guess that's just RICE principles then lol

Just on settee crashed out.

Lad gone down shop for me for some frozen peas.

So Cal is going to have to wait a few days longer for me squatting in me DLB's lol

I'll lay off the cardio for a bit, and just do some seated upper body work next week.

Might not be a bad idea to do back twice a week to try help posture correction.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Plod, it sounds horrible.

Improving posture from neck to heel and toe should make the risk of injury much less.

I'm wondering were you doing cardio on your toes?

Hope it gets better.

Remember you can do the pushing shoulder blades into back pockets even when resting.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

s**t that sounds really unpleasant..

Its cool tho ill stick an elastic band on it n wait it out lol..

The shoulders blades back n down is actually required for pretty much every exercise you do..

From deads to squats to bench wide grip pulldowns to bicep curls.

Even clients whose front delts almost sit in front of they're chest can do it, so it could just be a mental thing.

In fact that gives me an idea.

Try wide grip pulldowns but as a shrug, keep arms straight, sllow shoulders to come up to ears n then shrug down, that should or could set ur blades in the right position, u then luck them in place with ur shoulder stabilizing muscles.

Another analogy I remember is to imagine holding a playing card between ur blades..

Get well soon dude..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Is it possible a 190 squat out of the blue could have set this off?

I don't get knee pain usually but I became aware of my knees on trap bar..

Stuck on some neoprene knee wraps n like magic awareness disappeared..

Heat is a wonderful thing..

You ever thought about training in a wet suit lol


----------



## Madjack99 (Jan 4, 2015)

Sounds bad that Plod , hoping you recover quickly and it ain't anything too serious !!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

We could speculate on reason a fair bit I guess.

Same knee as I've had all the issues with.

Is it related to that?

Is it the squats at 190?

Who knows

Been icing on and off a few times.

Ibuprofen twice already and I'm due again @ 20:30

Been in lads bedroom a good few hours stripping wallpaper ready to decorate but keeping as much weight off that leg.

It's not that painful to stand on so should be ok.

Anyway got to wait for the peas to re freeze every now and again anyway lol

Ordered 3 more resistance bands

Thought mine was 50kg but seems it's 100lbs

Initially was just going to get that

Thought I'd get another, then found out free shipping if you order 3 or more and one band wasn't far off same cost as shipping

So got another 100lb, a 65lb and a 50lb coming


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry, thanks for all the well wishes


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Been thinking about the knee

I was doing a lot of kneeling whilst doing a lot of diy lately and I reckon that could be the real reason for the problem.

My brother said it happened to him in the past also. Wasn't doing anything at the time, just sat in his car and his knee blew up (not literally lol)

Haven't done any weights since Friday so went last night for a back session.

I've been far far too guilty in the past of annihilate not stimulate

Last weeks back session in the light of my realisation my body isn't made (at present) to do a lot of exercises I went a lot lighter and did loads of 2 sec pauses to get a lot more feel in the working muscles.

So continued that theme last night for more of the same


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Knee pads bud.

I used to be a flat roofer n u simply had to wear them as I spent half the day on my knees..

We could never work out why more trades didn't use them..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Stimulate not annihilate...

I like that..

Sounds catchy...

Sounds like the sorta thing some sorta training god might have said originally..

The kinda bad ass, yet sexy muthfunka type dude...

Modest... Kind... generous...kinda youthful dude... With genetically poor high calves that aren't not his fault kinda guy...

Roflmfao


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Stimulate not annihilate...
> 
> I like that..
> 
> ...


Or some "John" visiting a prostitute with a rough touch. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

#crushed.........


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Knee pads bud.
> 
> I used to be a flat roofer n u simply had to wear them as I spent half the day on my knees..
> 
> We could never work out why more trades didn't use them..


Garden kneeling pad, approximately £5 in hardware shops. Also useful for glute bridges, nordic curls, bracing against bars doing glute work, cushioning hips doing reverse hypers on hyper bench. Very versatile.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Also no carpet burnt knees from doing it doggy doggy on the living room floor in a spontaneous moment ?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Had a slight weird sensation in left arm when stretching out to reach stuff, kinda like a stinging sensation, but not always. Maybe 50/50 whether it does or it doesn't, so not been last two days and spent the time decorating lad's bedroom instead.

Knee developed quite a bruise on it and still inflamed, so went docs this morning.

doc said knee cap sits in a groove and sometimes can slip off to one side, which is actually how it looked.

He pressed around the knee cap but no pain.

Told him I was doing 3 out of 4 on RICE - had tried compression but not happy with it.

He said they don't recommend it anymore so stick with RIE

But as precaution will send me for ultra sound to check for ligament/tendon damage.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Not been in gym since Tuesday when I did a back session.

Been trying to get the lads bedroom decorated between work.

Got about one walls worth of papering left to finish, which I'll do between gym first thing and the Dick the s**t procession in the afternoon

Whilst wife did Attack I did chest and tris

Didn't go too mad on weight on chest and concentrated on getting a good stretch instead.

However when it came to tris, I could get this out my head.

Did 3 sets of Tricep pushdown and concentrating on making sure shoulder blades were back and down and it's not the heaviest weight I've done these with but.....ive never felt it so much in the tris 



TheCrazyCal said:


> The shoulders blades back n down is actually required for pretty much every exercise you do..


Joined the misses for yoga and TBH expected very little except I'd only manage 15/20 mins tops.

Skipped down dog and did a forward stretch instead but managed the whole hour.

No, not taking that as a green light, as knee very bruised still, but nice to see I'm not totally incapable lol


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Well done on shoulder blades, sounds like you have been pushing with back in the past. Wonder if you'll have tricep doms in the morning!?



Plod said:


> Not been in gym since Tuesday when I did a back session.
> 
> Been trying to get the lads bedroom decorated between work.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

I think shoulders back isolates shoulders so id guess usually its shoulders that are involved which takes away from the tri's..

Did u not feel it more on ur chest on bench press too?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Should of credited Rebekah too as she said about the shoulder blades back and down first, but it was the fact Cal said about it being in loads of exercises.

TBH Cal I need to work on it a bit more with chest.

I will say that I was thinking about it during the static holds for approx 2 secs when I was getting a stretch in the chest, but need to think about it during the whole exercise.

Saying that I have DOMS in the chest.

Yes Rebekah I have DOMS in the tris too lol

Also sore in the shoulder blades as a result of holding them into position.

I forgot to say, also during Yoga I was thinking about it a lot there.

Blades back and down, posture felt loads better, and it lifted my chest up and out more.

Something I can see would work well in chest exercises. Ah well, something to think about for next week


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm not surprised they hurt from being down. You can practice it out of the gym, it puts you in a better position when sitting. Difficult to do driving.

The only exercise I've been told not to do shoulders down is rear delt flye.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

As long as u get "it" doesn't matter where it comes from ?

I'm not after credit.. Soon as 1 thing is fixed its in to the next..

Of course everyone's form is as good as they're capable off, but we often don't see the mistakes.

That's why I keep suggesting vids..

Its not so I can have s larf n shred ur form to bits, but its to shred ur form n help..

In a written journal which is well penned its nigh on impossible to fix things..

There's nowhere to hide in a vid n the shoulder thing couldve been fixed long ago..

The more u watch urself the more y see..

First times I watched my dead n bench pb's I thought they were perfect n marvelous lol..

They're not..

I demonstrate form alot obviously n most if the time clients only pick up half of what they see..

If I'm showing them bi's all they see I my biceps contracting, they don't see shoulder, elbow position, where my hips are or my feet..

This goes back to me saying try n always regard the big picture not what u c under a microscope..

Anyhoo well done mate n lets get the next thing fixed..

Shoulders back n down is an extreme basic so I wonder if its possible another extreme basic factor is out with ur squats...

It could mean no more leg pain...


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Sunday I went gym on auto pilot

Got there and thought shoulders were still hurting from holding them back and down.

So training shoulders didn't seem good.

Needed to do the shoulder thing to do back.

Chest was out of question.

What did that leave me?

Yep, going to get abuse but did legs

2 sets of body weight squats

2 sets with 40kg and 2sec pause

2 sets of leg Extn with only 27kg but 5sec pause

2 sets of leg curls as above

Then did a glute buster

Fitted my hip circle and warmed up with a walk up and down twice with it around my quads

Then upper back resting on bench did 30 bad girls

Then legs parted as much as I could with it on did 15 hip thrusts/ glute bridge

Then another 15 with legs together

Tried to do another set but after 5 reps Glutes were fried.

Probably all done in 20mins or so as no point pushing and before glute buster it was all about feeling the working muscle and not about weight


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

This morning

Back and Glute workout, and again concentrating on the shoulders back and down. Seemed a bit easier to establish the set up 

3 sets of cable rows with 5 sec hold

3 sets of cable rows with 5 sec hold but one handed

3 sets of seated row machine 41kg

2 sets of pull ups

2 sets of assisted archer pull ups

Drop set of straight arm Pulldown

Glute Buster again

Hip circle around quads

30 bad girls

15 hip thrusts with legs parted

15 hip thrusts legs together

Glutes fried but for once felt a connection, which I rarely do.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

On another front, my order from Rogue turned up from Finland today.

Another 100lb band to compliment the one I've got, a 65lb and a 40lb.

Also whilst in Spew&Q earlier picking up more decorating supplies I went into the gardening section and got a kneeling pad for 3squid, which I think Rebekah suggested


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Yesterday:

Shoulder session

Weight had no relevance and chose weights where I could feel a squeeze in the working muscle.

Most carried out with 5 sec pauses to get that "feel"

3 sets High incline smiths press 30kg - 5 sec pauses and brought bar down to chest for that.

Super setted with shrugs with 20kg plate in each hand, again 5 sec pause and making sure shoulder blades back and down

3 sets upright row 20kg again 5 sec pause - found hard to do many reps with shoulders back and down as fatigued quicker

3 sets of face pulls 1x45lb 2 x60lb - first 2 sets 5 sec pause, last set started at 5 then 6 adding one sec up till 10

3 sets of 3/4 rep side laterals for continuous tension super slow 2x5kg db's

2 sets front laterals 2x5kg db's

Non ego session done

No cardio after as knee very sore on inner side (opposite way to which knee cap went weirdly enough)


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

When you do your bodyweight squats if your knees are tracking forward (took me a long time to understand that that meant!) and or slightly inwards(easily done), you could still be knackering your knees.

Well done on the glute work, once you get them going it can make a huge difference.

Same with the garden kneeler, a million and one uses in the gym. I used mine for three exercises yesterday. Two different barbell glute thrusts, plus nordic curls.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> When you do your bodyweight squats if your knees are tracking forward (took me a long time to understand that that meant!) and or slightly inwards(easily done), you could still be knackering your knees.
> 
> Well done on the glute work, once you get them going it can make a huge difference.
> 
> Same with the garden kneeler, a million and one uses in the gym. I used mine for three exercises yesterday. Two different barbell glute thrusts, plus nordic curls.


I'm trying to keep my shins vertical, which given my lack of dorsiflexon in the ankles isn't hard, as maximum torque is available doing this. The slightly inward, think that's called a vagus fault (sp?), but given my lack of internal rotation on the hips it's not an issue. I've actually been trying to improve that.

Been trying to to get more feel in the muscles and glutes traditionally been very difficult to establish, just from being a driver, they switch off (or at least that's how it feels lol) and it's nice to actually get that.

The hip circle was definitely a good buy  was thinking of doing the glute buster routine 3x a week but left hip circle in car yesterday doh!!!

back is feeling better from new style of training and I'm sure my posture has improved somewhat.

Got to keep practicing the shoulders down and back but it's coming lol

thanks for persevering with me


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lancashirerose said:


> When you do your bodyweight squats if your knees are tracking forward (took me a long time to understand that that meant!) and or slightly inwards(easily done), you could still be knackering your knees.
> 
> Well done on the glute work, once you get them going it can make a huge difference.
> 
> Same with the garden kneeler, a million and one uses in the gym. I used mine for three exercises yesterday. Two different barbell glute thrusts, plus nordic curls.


Hit the nail on the head there about understanding how to move..

Of course everyone thinks they're doing it right, everyone reads about form n do what each bullet point suggests..


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Says she with a twingey knee this morning. I did add 1kg to squats last night.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Cra9 nights sleep

Fell asleep on sofa last night just after 8 and woke at half 9

Went bed and fell sleep again 15mins later

Woke at 3 with my mind wide awake but body was wasted.

Lay in bed till half 6 hoping the fact my body was so tired id fall back sleep.

Misses booked in for body Attack and yoga

Had to take her anyway otherwise probably just rested up and TBH would of been the better option.

Incline press db's 30's x12; 32's x10; 34's x6

Smiths press 70kg - 3 sets

Smiths press with slingshot 60kg - 3 sets

Cable fly's drop set with 5 sec pauses/stretch

Diverging Pulldown 60lb with 5 sec pause and shoulders back and down

BPak style cable Tricep extns 12 per side in 5 different positions

Went down to join misses in yoga - as my last time instructor said he was putting in one of my favourite position - crocodile

So seemed rude not to.

Got through class ok but didn't do down dog - concerned with knee

Now one good thing was a move called the crescent moon

Managed to arch further back today as felt my glutes working and was able to give that extra squeeze

My lass who's been giving me the sports massages, well there's good and bad

Good - the pain in my left upper arm, I asked her to look at it and yes she found something and managed to loosen it up a fair bit

Bad - she asked about the knee and I showed her. Swelling and bruising going down but one point bruising is worse and very sore there. She said don't want to worry you but that could be your interior crucial ligament

Well hopefully not, but got ultrasound April 21st

Poor session on the weights with chest as just no energy, so should of just rested up. Although in reality I'd of spent time decorating and not resting


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Had a Google

Think she meant Medial Collateral Ligament

Think sprain is more likely, but once again, ultrasound will reveal all


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

For what felt like a shite session, well, I have DOMS in tris and chest so the paused reps worked.

Feel like shite again but going to go do a light legs session.

Glutes loads better just using resistance bands, so could do with finding exercises that work the rest of the legs with little stress on the knees.

Quick google whilst I have this large black coffee


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Ended up doing 90mins painting first before misses got in kitchen.

Did mostly ceiling and DOMS in chest felt worse after lol

Had iced inner side of knee when I got up but did it again prior to leaving.

Foam rolled quads

Smash and flossed Hams

Smiths Squats - idea being, any issues I could get out quick

Just bar - 1 set

+40kg and 5 sec pauses - 3 sets

Leg extensions - 10 sec hold squeezing quads between reps

Drop set 23kg x10; 18kg x10; 14kg x 10

Leg Curls - exactly as leg extensions

Calf raises - 5 sec hold top and bottom half of rep

Didn't count reps but 3 sets - 37kg felt too light, 73kg felt might be pushing knee too much, so 52kg felt good.

Fitted hip circle

3 mins on the treadmill at incl 5 and 3.5kph

Then resting on edge of treadmill did glute buster

Abductions (bad girls) x20

Hip thrust with legs wide stance x20

Hip thrust with narrow stance x20

Felt like a good workout despite not a lot of weight used.

Stimulated not annihilated (the latter my usual leg workout)


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Plod

I was thinking of you when I had a discussion with a sports therapist last night who was helping me with my shoulder problems.

I mentioned icing, he said RICE is outdated and a quick google found me this;

Dr. Gabe Mirkin on Health, Fitness and Nutrition. » Why Ice Delays Recovery

I know you are a keen icer, so this might give you something to think about!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Makes real sense

should of realised really

Guess just going on docs orders

Stopped icing, stopped taking ibuprofen and will reinstate cardio but obviously low impact - maybe start off with some walking and build up


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Still got a little DOMS in the chest from Saturday

A little shocked seeing as I thought it was a cra9 session lol

supposed to be doing some weights but spent all day physically active today, so just some light cardio later to promote some more blood flow.

Driving tomoz, so do weights at some point during day.

Misses doing Attack after work so probably then, but if get opportunity I'll still go during day when quieter and do some walking on treadmill whilst she does that.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Here me out

Did Attack last night

Not because I wanted to do some hardcore high intensity workout

No

Last time of visiting my current place and gym was closed for installation of new equipment

So did the attack as I like the instructor and nice to finish with it.

Now I didn't do the high intensity stuff

Jumping and running were out so I did some stepping and jogging

No lunges or anything high impact.

Took lowest possible option each time.

Yes not as good but just wanted to be there, as last possible option for me to go this site.

So now training at other sites.

Today at Nuneaton which will be the one more often than not.

In lorry, so left at a customers and 7/8 min walk to warm up.

Back session, all performed with shoulders back and down

Lat Pull Down behind neck 32kg slow reps

1 x 12 no pauses

3 x 12 with 5 sec pause

Straight arm LPD 18kg 5 sec pause 12/10/10

Cable Row 32kg 5 sec pause 3x12

Seated Row 77kg 5sec pause 3x5

Cable row 16kg one hand 8 left 8 right 5 sec pause

16kg per side alternating w/ 5sec pause 2sets 8 per side

8 min walk back to lorry for cool down

Weights done in 35mins

Behind neck LPD felt easier as able to get my shoulders further back than normal, so believe this is definitely a sign of posture improvement

Started putting tiger balm on knee now following LR's link 

Get some heat in there and promote blood flow

Out with the RICE and in with MEAT


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Was on my feet all day Thursday and felt shattered so never got to the gym.

Friday it was open 9 till 6:30, unfortunately I ended up working 9-7 

Decided to do shoulders this lunch time

Smiths Press to front 30kg slow reps

1 x12 down to chest with 5 sec hold - yes, felt 'a' stretch but not where I wanted it

2 x12 so upper arms level for 5 sec hold - felt nicely in delts 

These were super setted with shrugs with 2x25kg plates and a 5sec hold making sure blades back and down 3 x12

Upright Row 30kg 5 sec hold at chest height 3 x6

Front lateral 12 x15kg plate 8 x20kg plate - slow reps

Face pulls 60lb 3 x12 with 5 sec hold - shoulders back and down - really felt it in rear delts

Side laterals 3/4reps for continuous tension 2x5kg 3 x10

Posture felt good afterwards. Chest was out, shoulders back - felt good


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Your tiger balm made me smile.

Generally at this point your body should sort itself out, it doesn't have to be a full-time occupation Plod.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Yesterday:

3 sets bench

3 sets bench w/ slingshot

Chest press with DB's - got back up to 40's which I ain't done for a while

3 sets diverging pull down

35lb BPAK style cable Tricep extn - 5 different distances 2 @ 12, 2 @10, 1 @ 10

46mins recumbent bike 4-1 intervals pyramiding resistance

Today

Attack doing all low options ie stepping and jogging/marching as opposed to jumping and running


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Was in Leicester Sunday so went and had a look at one of the other centres I can train at.

They have a 45deg plate loaded leg press, 2 leg press machines where the seat slides, multiple oly bars and 3 or 4 machines I've not seen at the others.

My plan today was drive to Leeds and call in here on way back and get a session in.

Woke this morning but had Russian visitor and after meal 1 brought it all back up again.

Managed to do my job to Leeds so I'd get paid, but been on sofa since 2 

Yesterday I discovered another local centre that's doing an evening Pilates class (most during day)

I want to get back into doing Pilates as its great for your core (where I was doing it the instructor packed it in)

So went to have a look at the place.

Turns out class don't start till may even though website allowed us to book on 

Had a look at their gym

Smallest gym I've ever been in but they do have a pec deck which no other site has


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I want to go back to the order I did exercises before: chest and tris; back and bi's; shoulders; legs

So although I did chest at weekend, I did it again today.

DB press up to 40's

Bench - 3 sets

Pec Dec - just trying to get a feel for it and ended up doing a drop set

Diverging pull down - 3 sets

T- bar Extn - just one set as wasn't feeling it

BPAK style cable extns 35lb 12 reps per arm in 4 different distances from machine

10mins bike prior to warm up and 10mins cross trainer to cool down


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Back and bi's today

Walked to gym, then further 5 mins on bike to warm up

Chins

x7 x6 x6 x6 x5

Archer pull ups (assisted)

3 x12 (6 per side alternating)

Cable row 41kg 5 sec hold

3x12

LPD behind neck 36kg 5sec hold

3x12

LPD 73kgs

X10 x8 slow

Seated Row 77kg 5sec hold

7/6/6

LPD straight arm 18kg 5sec hold

12/10/8

Bicep curls DB's 10's super slow

3x10

Trap bar

77.5kg x10 107.5 x6

EZ bar +40kgs 2 sets

Bike 5mins + Walk back from gym


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Oooh trap bar u say..

How'd u find that?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Oooh trap bar u say..
> 
> How'd u find that?


I had two considerations whilst using it

1. Previously I've just lifted the weight, whereas I very much concentrated on set up and making sure I kept my shoulders back and down.

2. The knee - feel like it's getting better, but don't want to push it too much

bar there weighs 27.5kgs, so slapped on a pair of 25's. Felt easy, so added a pair of 15's. Again felt easy enough but there was a very slight feeling in the knee so didn't go any further.

Whilst setting up whether right or wrong it was similar to a squat, so initiated by pushing butt back rather than just going down, then tipped at the hips towards the bottom.

I'm sure technique needs loads more work but felt better than before.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Feel like I need a rest day today though.

Would of been better if I could of done Tuesday, Wednesday, day off yesterday, done today, rest tomoz and try legs Sunday, but didn't work out this week.

Anyway, rarely do bi's these days but they feel trashed

Plus, I've got a job to Corby savo which involves over a ton handball into a set of offices so doubt I'll 'need' anything later lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Think of ur starting position as a quarter squat


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Lol I know what handballing means ?

Which is oddd cos most of ur technical acronyms totally lose me lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Ok Cal

Was hoping to do a shoulder session today.

Initially arms still feeling, but I thought I'd wait till afternoon and see how I feel.

Did some cleaning under sink and could feel it in right knee despite using kneeling pad

Thought I'd rest it a mo, stood up and went dizzy, so sat down and started shivering big time.

Been in bed since 1320

Misses woke me up to give me some chicken soup, so waiting for that to settle and think I'll try sleeping again.

Feels flu like as whole body aching now


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Plodders..

N well done for taking it easy..

In the past you'd have hit the gym n got a pb lol..


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Get better soon Plod.

There's a flu been doing the rounds in Aberdeen over the past month... You been kissing and Scottish lassies recently? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Well, she said she was a lassie but guess the beard should of gave it away lol

18:40 misses got me up to have a curry, although I started shivering as soon as I got up. Had to put a jumper on lol

20:00 I was back in bed

23:30 I woke and I was sweating like crazy

09:20 I woke - usually awake by 06:30 most days at latest

Dizziness gone, aching mostly gone (back hurts a little but think it just got cold in the night when I threw the covers off), although still coughing up a bit of phlegm now and again.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hopefully you've sweated the worst of it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Ugggh, get well soon.

You'll be weak after the lurgy, good time to go right down the weights and work on form :spider: In the meantime I shall pray for you ray2:


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> Ugggh, get well soon.
> 
> You'll be weak after the lurgy, good time to go right down the weights and work on form :spider: In the meantime I shall pray for you ray2:


Thanks

well......actually......

In the past I'd of been so grateful to feel better if of been straight down there

however.....

I actually thought....stressing my body with weights 'might' not be condusive to my overall health and taking at least a further day is the wiser decision.

I know, scary isn't it! It's almost like someone else has taken over my journal lol

.....or maybe if they have it should be muwhahahah lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Decided ease myself gently in, so 75mins Yoga tonight after a 5min warm up on the bike.

No work till 11 tomoz, so drop the wife off at 8am and gently get back on the weights.

"If" I go by the routine I wanted, will mean chest tomoz

Might try something different as practised tensing pecs earlier, and want to see if I can tense them prior to working them.

I believe it might be called intent?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

AM

Tried and failed on the intent.

Although after I noticed when tensing the pecs it was easier the harder I squeezed my hand.

Might have to work on grip strength.

Got some fat gripz I've not tried yet. Might be time to crack them out.

On a plus side got a PB on DB chest press with 42.5's for 3.5 reps - could quite complete the 4th rep  but never lifted 42.5's before so well pleased with that.

Was having a chat and trying to gleam info from another gym goer and might try more flat and decline pressing as I've favoured incline more.

PM

Did 45mins body attack for cardio, but once again utilising lowest options to protect the knee

Misses had a second class booked straight after so I did some light weight leg extensions and curls.

Most interesting was the extns, using just 32kg

Initially did a set with 5 sec hold squeezing the quads

But

Next 2 sets I did a 2sec positive but a 5sec negative, and I had my hands on my quads, and the sensation I could feel in my quads of the muscles working was very enlightening. Something i'll utilise again


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Hey Plod

BPak preaches about intent as part of his MI40 program. I remember for BB Bench press he says that you should apply pressure on the bar as is you were trying to slide your hands together to meet in the middle, without actually moving your hands. Applying this pressure engages the pec throughout the motion... It works especially well in the eccentric portion; your pec engages naturally in the push, and this method will ensure it stays engaged as you lower.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Back today

Chins 30 in 4 sets (compared to 30 in 5 last week) 10/8/6/6

Archer pull ups : 8 per side; 7 ps; 6 ps (alt)

Cable rows 41kg 5 sec hold 3x12

Lat pull down behind neck - 2 sets

Lat pull down 73kg - 2 sets w/ slow negatives

Lat pull down straight arm 18kg 5 sec hold 3x12

Seated Row 90kg x12 95 x12 100 x10

Trap bar DL 87.5kg x10 117.5 x10 157.5 x4* 177.5 x2

Bicep curls - 2 sets

Chins - happy to get it in 4 sets instead of 5 last week

Archer pull ups - +2 first set, +1 second

LPD behind neck - not feeling it this week, so dropped a set

LPD - trying the slow negatives again for a different feel

LPD SA - real hard work to gain the extra reps - burn was intense

Seated Row - tried different approach concentrating on shoulders back and down

Trap Bar:

Someone had already loaded bar and left it and started with 5's then 25's, so +10kg on 1st set. Added 15's and 10reps instead of 6 and knee felt ok. Added 20's, so 157.5kg but clipped the dip machine by accident on third rep, so side stepped, did another rep, but it had threw me off so to speak. Added 10's so 177.5kg and did 2 reps but thought better of pushing myself too hard, especially at end of workout lol.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I am going to chance my arm here. 177kg is a lot for someone who is only one or two weeks back after a leg injury. Just saying. I may however have got it wrong. It is a blooming good weight though!



Plod said:


> Back today
> 
> Chins 30 in 4 sets (compared to 30 in 5 last week) 10/8/6/6
> 
> ...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Uh huh ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> I am going to chance my arm here. 177kg is a lot for someone who is only one or two weeks back after a leg injury. Just saying. I may however have got it wrong. It is a blooming good weight though!


Unfortunately

i have to agree

wasnt my intention to do so.

That was to add reps, seen the 5's on there first so became add 10kg and reps.

That would of been right thing to do and "progress"

sorry to say I got caught up "in the moment"


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

This seems to be a familiar pattern Plod.

I am now poised for another bodypart of yours to go:fear:



Plod said:


> Unfortunately
> 
> i have to agree
> 
> ...


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> This seems to be a familiar pattern Plod.
> 
> I am now poised for another bodypart of yours to go:fear:


Wouldnt be a surprise would it 

fell head long back into annihilation mode and not just stimulating

i I don't think I should be entering the gym without a clear plan of action:

exercises - sets - reps

on the fly, well, I'm a liability to myself


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

The future is in ur hands..

You have the ammunition..

Don't do a Private Pyle lol.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I guess I've brought it upon myself

But

Didn't do anything yesterday but by early evening I was aching

Had the shakes for a short time, so went bed early.

Was sweating again this morning and ditched the t-shirt I had on for a vest, but judging by weather I wished I hadn't lol

Might just rest today


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Yer numpty.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Diet coke man moment for the ladeez ?

Hope u feel better tomoz..


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Plod said:


> i I don't think I should be entering the gym without a clear plan of action:
> 
> exercises - sets - reps


I found the same thing. I need a specific 'purpose' when in the gym.

Going in with the mindset of "i'm doing physio today" helped me. Physio is about range of motion, paying attention to form, function, tracking, symmetry of movement etc ... the finer details. All of which need to be done with lighter weights. A week or two of this might help you. ... specific purpose , an' all that!


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

This morning did a spinning class

Had knee in brace but not too bad.

Been thinking for a while I suffer supination in the ankle

I read this can lead to lack of shock absorption in foot and transfer forces further up leg.

Might go towards explaining issues in knee.

On recommendation of LR I've bought some more trainers to help with this.

Wanted to go back and do a shoulder session savo but for some reason I found I was putting a lot of force into my shoulders during cycling and decided not to push it


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Most of LR's back pain has come from form, which as form is good now pain is gone, fingers crossed..

Rather than some weird unlikely yet theoretically possible reason, maybe ur form is just bad and needs fixing..

We all think and aspire to good form, but cant always see it it when we're wrong..

Eliminate the obvious first.

I might be able to eliminate 90% of ur issues in 30 seconds...

Ud be like Jesus h Christ..

N id be like nah hes just a mate of mine ?


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Most of LR's back pain has come from form, which as form is good now pain is gone, fingers crossed..
> 
> Rather than some weird unlikely yet theoretically possible reason, maybe ur form is just bad and needs fixing..
> 
> ...


The reason I recommended different trainers is because Plod has been doing his heavy lifts in running trainers, and knowing the particular model he has trained in I have a good idea (in fact I am certain) that they will be rolling him onto his toes and not helping him push through his heels.

The important thing to know Plod is that the flatter trainers I've recommended will help you with form, however they won't do the whole job, they are just an aid, a small piece in the jigsaw you still need to be consciously working on getting your body working correctly. Heel to knee to hip to back to shoulders.


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Most of LR's back pain has come from form, which as form is good now pain is gone, fingers crossed..
> 
> Rather than some weird unlikely yet theoretically possible reason, maybe ur form is just bad and needs fixing..
> 
> ...


Took 3 vids this morning

What a fat f'kin mess I am and I don't know what I'm doing.

Really p'd off right know

almost feel like jacking it a all in.....but I won't ...that'll do me no favours

All 3 vids at just 65kg

havent squatted for weeks so trying to get back into it

keep pausing or restarting to remember to push butt back and not just drop down

3rd vid I tried a slightly wider squat and strained hamstring- don't think I warmed it up enough 

still in gym at mo doing a slow cycle to get blood flowing in hammy and also knee.

I I looked at those vids and made me think what have I actually achieved in 3+years???

ok pee'd off right now, but that's the way I'm feeling at mo


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Plod you've been really brave doing this, it's really hard to look at yourself on video.

Please don't be so hard on yourself. Squat and DLs are really difficult moves and it takes a big person to admit they can't do something and then start to want to learn how to do it right.



Plod said:


> Took 3 vids this morning
> 
> What a fat f'kin mess I am and I don't know what I'm doing.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Stop self flagellating plod.

The whole fcuking point is for your friends to help when u don't know what to do...

Yes despite my best efforts uv probly wasted several years despite me saying that v thing years ago..

However left to it, ud have killed urself off by now probly dragging ur corpse to the gym resident evil stylee...

So unlike the 4 years I wasted y have improved ur mindset somewhat even if uv got a way to go still..

However I had zero help..

So are u gonna let me help u with ur squats?

[email protected]

Are you ready to take my hand son?

Muhahahaha ?

As LR says shoes make a big diff..

Try barefoot squats til u upgrade ur footwear...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Cool bud cant download or watch from my phone but as soon as I can ill have a gander..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Cool bud cant download or watch from my phone but as soon as I can ill have a gander..


Tried uploading to Facebook but cut lower half off????

tried uploading to YouTube but wouldn't play ball

I was just really miffed earlier

tried to do the right thing

did 5 or 6 sets lighter prior to warm up

then into working sets

despite light weight I hurt the right hammy

thought......well I'll just train shoulders instead and my right delt started giving me gyp

it it was like WTF can't I do anything....

just sssssssooooooo fed up of having a bad run with stuff 

if if vids won't play I'll try again


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Can you email it?That is how I send mine to Cal.



Plod said:


> Tried uploading to Facebook but cut lower half off????
> 
> tried uploading to YouTube but wouldn't play ball
> 
> ...


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Yeah I can understand your frustration.

If you are out on your squats (and deads) you'll be throwing your whole body out of sorts.

I've taken 18 months to get squatting & deadding properly and everything just falls into place after that. Some of my back issues were what I was doing outside the gym(sitting and general posture), some of it was how I was lifting in the gym.

You try so hard, and the weights you shift are very heavy, you have to be strong with a lot of determination to be moving them in the first place. Just got to retrain to do it in a safe way. Your body and your confidence will benefit hugely.



Plod said:


> Tried uploading to Facebook but cut lower half off????
> 
> tried uploading to YouTube but wouldn't play ball
> 
> ...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

100% sure I can help bud..

I suspect a trap bar might be a better long term alternative tho..

Just did u a vid that didn't record lol...


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Sort yourselves out.

What a pair.



TheCrazyCal said:


> 100% sure I can help bud..
> 
> I suspect a trap bar might be a better long term alternative tho..
> 
> Just did u a vid that didn't record lol...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

20 minute video 2 didn't record or did but wont play lol


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Right pair of tech savvie buggers ain't we lol

Hammy feels fine today

Got Yoga tonight so hopefully a gentle stretch here and there will help as well


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Plod list me what u think is wrong with ur squats bud.

I'm interested to understand how of what u see in the vid..

U made some observations..

I'm interested in the things u listed and why u cant correct them.

I think I may be better typing a response, but either way I've had a monster day n another tomoz n may not be on my lappy till Wednesday..

I may try a vid if u have a second wind after I've walked the dogs..

On a side note is id love to know how well ud do on the bring sally up challenge..

If those bodyweights squats y *******ized into a marathon of stress holds ud fo better than me ?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Plod list me what u think is wrong with ur squats bud.
> 
> I'm interested to understand how of what u see in the vid..
> 
> ...


1. Lack of flexibility in back - unable to arch to lock it as is the norm. Pretty locked as is, which I guess is how I managed to squat heavy previously.

2. Not enough external rotation on shoulders - yes seems to be improving by practicing what LR suggested but is way off what is needed. Effects many other exercises.

3. Possible tightness in hips - causes me to lean forward too much, and puts weight forward of shins - to me shins should be near vertical for maximum torque and the BB moving in a plane directly above them.

4. My natural standing position is with knees slightly bent and I notice I'm doing it even with BB on my back, maybe stressing the knees out?

5. Maybe the shoes are throwing me forward as well ?

probably other stuff but I've just woke up


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Nowt wrong with leaning (upper body) so long as arse is back.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Fraid to say not neccessairly so..

The bar needs to travel as close the line that cuts thru feet, shins thighs n back, the angle of your back and thighs needs to be symmetrical.

If arse goes back 1" chest must go same forwards..

Atypically arse goes back 1" n chest goes forward 1.5"..

This leads to bar ending up beyond toes altho in some cases with good form this is ok, in this case it leads to stress on knees and back as the lean turns into a bow and the bar height then drop from a bow instead of a lowering of the hips..

Bottom line is the movement MUST stop when form is lost..

This isn't the long reply yet, but in short plod, after uv done a half rom squat down, u should stop there n come up..

The flexibility simply isn't there.

Interesting point, why hasn't ur flexibility increased.

Even tho ur stretching was excessive it should've worked..

Until more flexibility is gained I wouldn't do more than half squat.

I will explain further, but again i think the trap bar is the answer...


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Ah. I was posting that from the point of view that I used to think I had to try stay as upright as possible, and doing the work I did with you and the other training made me realise I could lean forward. There's obviously a point at which it becomes too much.

When you mention flexibility is that the lower back curve or upper back?or what?

Doing a partial ROM sounds like a good idea. I know that trap bar is a sort of squat/dead hybrid so you aren't going as far, shorter range of movement and also definitely a full body movement.



TheCrazyCal said:


> Fraid to say not neccessairly so..
> 
> The bar needs to travel as close the line that cuts thru feet, shins thighs n back, the angle of your back and thighs needs to be symmetrical.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Yup...

Differences with u were u ate almost too flexible n ur joints just needed control..

Altho much of what I say to plod may sound familiar ur coming from different directions so the same advice may have different implications for each of you.

Plod whatever u di u must be much more rigid in how u hold ur body..

Start n finish of ever single rep u push ur hips forward in a swaying motion.

Hips allways move back first not a half inch forward then back.

At the end of each rep you dont stop till your hips have gine PAST ur body line.

Ur over thrusting mate, but its also such a loose thrust..

Ur essentially stretching in straining ur back to get down n then overextending to finish, straining it 2x per rep ?

Rigid mate..

Check our my old trap bar vids n UL see what I mean, I'm rigid n my hips come up with an explosive pop at the top of each rep..

Always dropping just short of vertical to keep tension on my legs not back..

You don't need to lean back to finish a rep ?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Plod I reckon ur right about back stiffness protecting ur back n kinda making u feel stronger..

Since my back has improved im no longer stiff but the decreased pain almost hurts more but in a localised way..

It doesn't affect my tension strength or form, but a locked back gives a false sense of security..

If that makes sense..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Ah well, here lies another problem

I can't get my hips to go past my body line

But

I'll give it a go

Maybe better glute activation will help

Not done the glute stuff for a couple of weeks so need to get back on it

Here's a couple of questions

Can I base a routine on using the trap bar say 2 or 3 days a week in a full body stylee

And

If so, what other exercises would be best paired with it?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Done chest and tris yesterday

Free weight area rammed so

Chest press machine up to 100kg

Cable x-over x3sets

Decline 2x32.5 db's x3 sets (couldn't go any heavier as wasted loads of energy just getting into position lol)

BPAK style cable Tricep extns - 12 reps per side - 5 different positions

Was up at 4 this morning and 10hrs on road, I've decided not to do anything today


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

Do you mean you can't get a curve in your lower spine to jutt your butt out?


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

lancashirerose said:


> Do you mean you can't get a curve in your lower spine to jutt your butt out?


Not sure if you are replying to my comment 2 previous or before that

either way

no I can't get a curve into my lower spine to get my butt out

if it's related to 2 post previous

as I understood cal, I'm not bringing my hips through a full rom to finish the squat, and need to bring them until they are slightly forward of my body line. I'm always short on this.

Its something I have problems with anyway.

I can possibly explain it better:

In a few classes I've done including Pilates you are required to lie on your front and lift both your upper and lower body(think sky diver) I can lift upper body to a limited degree but completely unable to lift lower body at all. I think Pilates instructor said it was tight hip flexors.

I stopped doing loads of mobility work as you lot were accusing me of doing too much but....think I just need it and I need to look at incorporating more again. Maybe I need to look at that little routine you (LR) sent me for warming up for squats might be worth a punt.

Maybe I should try that and squat again and film again for cal's perusal?

On another note, trainers have arrived


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

That all depends on the stretches, doing the usual arms, legs upper body stretches won't improve lower back flexibility.

I have a simple exercise to bring back flexibility in lower spine. I lost my ability to curve there and effectively had a fused lower back, my bum was tucked under, glutes not working. It was the result of aerobics classes in the 90s when instructors told pupils to tuck pelvis under and maintain a flat, rigid lower back which I then continued doing whilst weight training.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

What you do is lie on back knees bent, feet flat on ground. Next imagine there is a grapefruit under the small of your back. Squash the grapefruit then arch lower back up then squash it flat again. Keep heels and glutes on floor throughout. Two sets of 12 reps twice a day but not within thirty mins of getting up after a night's sleep. The movement will be tiny at first, it takes about twelve weeks to work, perhaps more for you but it does work.

These are known as pelvic tilts, this is another description for the same exercise taken from the website https://www.pelvicexercises.com.au/back-stretches/;

Pelvic Tilts

Pelvic tilts promote gentle movement in the lower back and pelvis. Pelvic tilts are often very comfortable and relieving for women with a large lumbar lordosis (inward curve in the lower back also known as 'Sway Back').

Lying flat on your back with your knees bent and your feet flat on the ground, gently tilt your pelvis backwards to flatten out the curve in your lower back

Tilt your pelvis forwards to your starting position and avoid excessive arching of the lower back

Pelvic tilts are a smooth mobility exercise involving repeated backwards and forwards tilting of the pelvis.

Repeat up to 10 pelvic tilts in a row.


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

ps good on the trainer front.

The lower body warm up will also help with glutes, but the pelvic tilt is very, very good.

After 6-12 months you'll not need to do it.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

What do you mean cant get hips past ur bodyline?

The bodyline I'm talking about us vertical..

Do u mean once ur hips have descended a certain distance u cant go further?

Are we talking squats or trap bar?

Quit doing full body n do a split, I only use them after an injury or s beginner.

You will trap bar 1x a week in sldl if u can do them 1x a week.

I di not want you taking sldl lower than 1" below ur knee cap.

I don't care how often u train.

Please stop going on about ur glutes.

Lets get basics in place before we overthink about hypothetical solutions to problems that for now are being caused by inflexibility.

If the fvuking internet wasn't so focussed on a full rom both of us would've progressed further these past years.

Has u stretching shenanigans increased ur flexibility?

Mine has this year, n I do much more basic stuff.

Rather than break your squat form up any further if ur swapping to trap, the next thing is to c ur form..

I'd advise a vid in all exercises.

Hard working sets only.

N ffs no more sets under 8 reps on legs from now in..

Ur flicking the love spuds of the god of back pain everytime u do less...

Currently ur getting away with it..

Just...

I cannot imagine u squatting 190, I'm wincing writing this lol

However I'm pretty sure if u go thru the rehab process I did with my back prefusion and what I'm doing finally now, ul be doing it safely and more...

But u have to be patient..

I c this as an opportunity to not over train and also let u go an hours cardio each day..

N start getting the job done.

Time to reload ur gunz dude!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Btw if u really wanted to squat half squats are fine n ill go into more detail for them from ur vids..


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

TheCrazyCal said:


> Btw if u really wanted to squat half squats are fine n ill go into more detail for them from ur vids..


That would be great


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Thursday bit pushed for time so a short session.

Customer out at Southam said they'd be at least 45mins, so as I have a multi site gym membership and they have a site 4mins up road, I thought it far more productive than just sitting in lorry lol

5mins cross trainer - warm up

31 pull ups in 4 sets

1 set archer p/u

3 sets High to low row s/s w/ straight arm pulldown

3 sets Low to high row

3 sets rack pulls

5mins cross trainer to finish


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Today:

After warm up

3 sets of side lying external rotations TUT

3 sets of face pulls (5sec hold) s/s w/ 50kg shrugs (5sec hold)

3 sets upright row

1 set of db press w/ drop to side (nick nillson the mad scientist move)

3 sets press to front

3 sets side laterals 3/4 reps for constant tension

3 sets preacher curls

3 sets of lying bicep cable curls

20 mins of interval cycling, and 5 mins cool down to finish - 11kms


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Why do you want to continue and fo partial squats when a trap bar is s better alternate for your back?

Just interested.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

Plod,

Do you actually need to squat ass to ankles?

I've not seen your vid, but personally, I tried to squat A.T.A and kept getting back & knee issues, no matter how much i f**ked about with stance, foot angle etc. These last 3 weeks I've squatted to just above parallel (about 1-2" above) and I've been fine on both accounts. I save the A.T.A stuff to hack squats, where the back pad supports spinal alignment. As long as you are hitting the full ROM throughout the workout, as Cal says, what does it matter? Unless you're contemplating strongman or Powerlifting.

Just a consideration...


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

as a slight addendum. I've watched many Pro BB'ers leg workout DVD's/Youtube clips and the vast majority squat to just above parallel as well. Its only the rare exception I see any going lower.

Train for *your* needs, not someone elses


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

Not been avoiding you lot lol

Not sure if it's my device but had trouble loading site up

As for squats

No not bothered about ATG

As long as can get "around" parallel I'm good.

As for vid I sent Cal

Hadn't squatted for weeks and didn't mobilise legs prior, just went in with warm ups and felt ssssooooo tight in legs and hips

Squatted again last week but only up to 70kg

1. Mobilised legs prior and felt better

2.Knee felt a little more solid

3. Felt more natural

Will possibly vid again for others perusal this week


----------

